# The Holy Grail War RP



## Crimson King (Mar 16, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> The Holy Grail War​
> The Holy Grail. It is an object desired since ancient times. Men have fought and died for it. Because of its legendary existence, many tales and myths have followed the Holy Grail, telling tales of great warriors and kings who have fought to claim this holy relic.
> 
> A thousand years ago, the Einzbern, a family of magi, began their plans on reclaiming a great lost power then once had. Their plan resulted in failure, which forced them to do something never done before 800 years later. They enlisted the aid of outside help to obtain their powers. The help consisted of two other magi families, The Tohsaka and the Makiri. In order to mask their true intentions, the Einzbern created the lie that their work was to find a method to a way to reach a source of ultimate power.
> ...



The last rays of light vanished as the sun set below the horizon. Slowly, one by one, the lights of the church flickered on. The last of the people opened the double doors and left, leaving only the priest. Slowly, the priest walked towards the doors at a relaxing pace. As he reached the doors, a man walked into the church. 

"I'm sorry, the church is clo- Ah, it's you. Come on in," The priest said to the man.

Without saying a word, the man walked into the church and sat down at one of the benches.The priest followed, standing next to the man.

"So it has begun at last. I can already tell some are being called upon as we speak," The priest said in a bored tone.

"Finally, I've waited ten years. I can't wait to see if I'll meet her again," the other man said. 

"I doubt it. You yourself know that the chances of them appearing again is almost zero."

"Then I'll look forward to the seven new mongrels."

"Just remember the plan."

"Of course. I won't let something like fun get in the way of the plan."

The man got up out of the bench and headed for the door. Without looking, the priest headed for the back of the church. 

=====================================================

"What is this mark on my hand... it keeps reappearing!" Darrius yelled as he ripped at the strange marking on his hand. No matter what he tried, the mark would always reappear. It didn't bother him, but the mark would make him easier to track.

Without warning, the mark on his hand began to glow red. 

"Wh-What is this?!" Darrius exclaimed.

A summoning circle appeared before him. Slowly, a being appeared...


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 18, 2010)

A shadow lurked on a alley close a tall building... no maybe a mallm during a clear night, the shadow moved with mastery if anyone spot it, it can be say it was a young girl out of the sudden she dissapear in the shadows.

(ouch I fall... such misfortune)
(so this is fuyuki city uhh... acording to Sion, if I win this tournament we can revert the vampirism... well acording to her instructions, I can use this running and this splinter 'for those familiar it was from a dear friend of her that pass away' to summon a "servant"... I need a lot of prana so channeling the essence of all the people around here I can gather a great amough without risking anyone life)

Positioning the runes acording to the picture the girl had in hand, she start chanting something in what seems old latin while a faint glowing light gather filling a pentagram.

In a flask of light there a figure caring the girl that had fainted on the spot... her last words "I am hungry..."


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

There, lying on her bed with her eyes shut and her regular breathing, anybody would have thought her asleep.

Of course, she wasn't. Tonight of all night, there was no way she'd manage to sleep. No, she was just attempting to sudue her agitation. What would happen soon was too important to screw up and she was determined to spend all the time left to ensure her success.

Her eyes snapped open as the door to her room opened without warning. She swallowed down her irritation at the casual way the old leech had yet again violated her privacy, a small reminder that not only she'd never gotten his affection, but even respect was too much to ask for.

"It is time, Rin." He said.

She stood up wordlessly and together they made their way down to the basement. 

She'd spent a great deal of her life in this place, and still the stench turned her stomach. That place held all the nightmares that kept her awake at night and haunted her days.

Yet, as she drew the summoning circle out of her own blood, she thought that maybe it would give her salvation as well. Maybe the Servant she about to summon would be the first step to save her from her exile in this house of madness.

That was the hope she'd carried in a corner of her mind since the command spells had appeared on her hand, and it was still there, stronger than ever before, as she performed the ceremony.

The bright light that blanketed the room had the welcome effect of making the entire place dissapear for an instant, but the man that stood before her was even more satisfying.

He took in his surrounding quickly, his eyes slowing only for a heartbeat on her grandfather until they settled on her. He bowed slowly and asked solemnly. 

"I believe you are my Master. Am I correct?"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 19, 2010)

Through the blinds, he glanced at the people milling in the street below, likely on their way home from a day's work in this _Shinto_ District of the city, and taking a path directly past his current lodgings at perhaps the _least_ opportune moment possible.

For what must have been the thirtieth time since he arrived in this godforsaken land, Aarne cursed the ancestors of his who had fought here before, and destroyed the Edelfelt holdings in the city with their own petty squabbles. There had once been a secure mansion tucked away in the forest near a ley-line - one that rivalled the Einzbern castle itself. Long gone, now - destroyed in the Third War by the folly of his predecessors, and abandoned until there was nothing left to reclaim.

He dared not construct his base in the _Miyama_ district - too close to old and powerful foes. Instead, he had to make do with this building, in the busy, urban area of the town. The noise did no wonders for his concentration, but as he slammed the curtain shut, the commotion from outside quieted to... bearable levels. Gritting his teeth, he looked over the ritual circle required for the summoning - the circle drawn in his blood, with sigils daubed at corners and junctions, and in the centre that unsightly red stage prop. Content that his preparations were in order, Aarne begun the ceremony.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 19, 2010)

*Arial is cool.*

A flash of light engulfed the room, and the summoned Heroic Spirit took off the mask that had mysteriously found its way to his face. Knowledge flooded his mind, as it was apt to do, and he confirmed his identity for the duration of this summoning. Servant Lancer, participant in the Fifth Holy Grail War, and currently in the middle of Japan. It was a strange thing, this Holy Grail, because amongst other things, it gave Servant Lancer the ability to speak in a language he had never known in life, and would probably forget the next time he was called from the Throne of Heroes.

Lancer scanned the room, and his eyes quickly fell on its only other occupant, a blonde man dwarfed in stature by Lancer himself. Not that it meant much, for Lancer was a huge man whose imposing presence made him seem even larger than he really was. Apart from the man in front of him, all Lancer could see was the circle drawn in blood, presumably the ritual circle that summoned him, and all in all, it was not difficult to put two and two together.

The Servant dropped to one knee, laid down his weapon, and bowed his head, a sign of subservience that would be rare to see in the modern world. It was something he was used to doing while alive for his various lieges and masters, a mark of the loyalty that was so important in making him a legend.

"I assume you are my Master. I am Servant Lancer, ready for the battles ahead."

Lancer's voice, much like his presence, filled the room, hanging in the air far longer than sound had any right to before leaving. If the Holy Grail could truly grant any wish, then he would have to approach this war with absolute determination, confidence, and all of the power that he could muster. There was no time to be small, not for such an event.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "What is this mark on my hand... it keeps reappearing!" Darrius yelled as he ripped at the strange marking on his hand. No matter what he tried, the mark would always reappear. It didn't bother him, but the mark would make him easier to track.
> 
> Without warning, the mark on his hand began to glow red.
> 
> ...



It appeared to be an armored man in a cape, and he was stretching himself and cracking his joints. After he finished, he glanced around the dark room, ignoring the blood, then aimed his gaze intendedly at the only other person in the room.

"You are my Master? I am Servant Rider, what are your orders?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> It appeared to be an armored man in a cape, and he was stretching himself and cracking his joints. After he finished, he glanced around the dark room, ignoring the blood, and aimed his gaze at Darrius.
> 
> "You are my Master? I am Servant Rider, what are your orders?"



Darrius' brain instantly started to work. A being had suddenly appeared out of no a glowing circle that appeared. His first thought was to attack. Someone appearing like this could mean they were going to attack him. His second thought was was to escape. Someone who could appear like this would mean they possessed alot of power. Instead, he chose another method.

"Tell me, why do you refer to me as master?" Darrius asked the man.

If the man proved to be hostile, Darrius would call upon The World to aid him.

"And while you're at it, tell me everything you know."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Darrius' brain instantly started to work. A being had suddenly appeared out of no a glowing circle that appeared. His first thought was to attack. Someone appearing like this could mean they were going to attack him. His second thought was was to escape. Someone who could appear like this would mean they possessed alot of power. Instead, he chose another method.
> 
> "Tell me, why do you refer to me as master?" Darrius asked the man.
> 
> ...



Rider was slightly amused at the hastiness of his Master, but he felt that he was not a man to be trifled with, which was perfect if he was going to win the Holy Grail. "As you wish Master." he said.

"We are one pair out of seven, Masters and Servants competing for a relic named the Holy Grail. A Master [like you] each summons a Heroic Spirit, otherwise called a Servant [like me] to win the Holy Grail." He said clearly and without hesitation.

"You and me simply have to eliminate every other Servant, and the Holy Grail will be brought into existence. It has the power to grant any one wish, but only Servants may touch it, meaning that you'd have to control your Servant at the end of the war to be eligible." he continued, noting his Master's interest at the subject.

"The tattoos on your hands are Command Seals, which enable you to make an Absolute Command of me which I cannot resist." he continued as he points at the back of his Master's hand.

"Wasting all your Command Seals is tantamount to dropping out of the war, though I doubt you are that much of a coward." he continued.

"This is all I know on the subject, we would have to visit the mediator of the war for anymore information." he finished completely truthfully, waiting for his Master to give him another command.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Darrius thought this over. The thought of obtaining something that held the power to make any wish come true would give him tremendous aid in taking the world. Forget that, it could give him the world, and on a silver platter if he wanted it. The thought of other Servants gave him pause though. He had no idea what servants could do, nor did he know what the other Masters could do. For all he knew the other Masters might actually be able to scratch him. The servants though, were the main threat it seems. A thought flashed into his mind.

"OK, we'll go see this mediator. While we're on the way there, tell me how good you are at killing Masters" Darrius said, keeping a neutral tone in his voice. He didn't know all the rules of this little war yet. Killing a master might be against some strange rule for all he knew.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Darrius thought this over. The thought of obtaining something that held the power to make any wish come true would give him tremendous aid in taking the world. Forget that, it could give him the world, and on a silver platter if he wanted it. The thought of other Servants gave him pause though. He had no idea what servants could do, nor did he know what the other Masters could do. For all he knew the other Masters might actually be able to scratch him. The servants though, were the main threat it seems. A thought flashed into his mind.
> 
> "OK, we'll go see this mediator. While we're on the way there, tell me how good you are at killing Masters" Darrius said, keeping a neutral tone in his voice. He didn't know all the rules of this little war yet. Killing a master might be against some strange rule for all he knew.



Walking through the night with his Master, Rider demanded a man's car, and it was given to him without protest, along with directions to the Church. Leading his Master into the car, they drove towards the Church, while he explained along the way.

"Most Masters are basically a non-factor, and if they are eliminated, their Servant could be controlled by any of the other Masters. A Servant can survive for a period of time without a Master, but without one they will eventually fade away, eliminating them from the War." he said, slightly impressed at his Master's intuition. 

Arriving at the Church, he motioned his Master to go inside. "Servants are not allowed through here, at it is neutral grounds. Speak with the mediator, and I will wait here outside." he said clearly, making himself comfortable inside the car.


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> A shadow lurked on a alley close a tall building... no maybe a mallm during a clear night, the shadow moved with mastery if anyone spot it, it can be say it was a young girl out of the sudden she dissapear in the shadows.
> 
> (ouch I fall... such misfortune)
> (so this is fuyuki city uhh... acording to Sion, if I win this tournament we can revert the vampirism... well acording to her instructions, I can use this running and this splinter 'for those familiar it was from a dear friend of her that pass away' to summon a "servant"... I need a lot of prana so channeling the essence of all the people around here I can gather a great amough without risking anyone life)
> ...


 Archer watched in bemusement at the slip of a girl in his arms. She looked too innocent to belong in a schoolyard scrap, nervermindthe battle to the death that would take place in the following days.

But he'd seen younger girls sent to their death, hadn't he? As bitter as the thought was it reminded him harshly that appearance were meaningless in battle. Only result mattered.

Though really, being summoned in the middle of a dark alley didn't exactly fill him with confidence. Neither did the huge pack so full it seemed ready to burst at anytime. And was those maps of the town poking out of the front pocket? 

Archer frowned. He'd been summoned by a vagrant.  

"Mmh..."

The girl mumbled happily in her sleep, making herself as comfortable as she could in his arms. 

"Shiki-san," she whispered as her cheeks reddened," stop it, this is too fast." She added with a giggle.

Yeah, this wasn't looking good.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Darrius stepped inside the church. the bright light filled his vision, the faded away. Empty benches were to either side of him. No one was in sight. He walked to the other end of the church, then walked to a bench and sat down. If the mediator was here, why isn't he showing himself? Just as Darrius was about to leave, a man in priest's clothing appeared from behind a wall. The priest approached Darrius, gave him a quick look, then spoke.

"You are the first to arrive. I am Kotomine Kirei, the supervisor of this war. I will tell you anything you ask. But first, tell me your name," the priest said.

"I am.... Dio." Darrius answered. He wasn't about to give his true name to someone he just met.

"Well then Dio, what would you like to know?" Kotomine asked.

"Let's start with..."


Their conversation continued for an hour. Some time in the middle of the conversation, Dio thought he caught a glimpse of another person nearby, but dismissed it as normal people walking by the church. After the conversation, Dio turned around without another word, and left the church. He approached his servant, who was still in the car.

"We're going to find a place to...set up shop," Dio said. He pointed at a hill.

"Head to the temple in that direction."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer watched in bemusement at the slip of a girl in his arms. She looked too innocent to belong in a schoolyard scrap, nervermindthe battle to the death that would take place in the following days.
> 
> But he'd seen younger girls sent to their death, hadn't he? As bitter as the thought was it reminded him harshly that appearance were meaningless in battle. Only result mattered.
> 
> ...



The girl suddenly woke up and looked around. somehow, she was lying on a bench, covered by one of her heavier blanket. Suddendly all that had happened came back to her mind.

Looking around she saw a foregn looking man in some weird white bodysuit. Alerted by her movement, he turned around and started to say something.

But before he could, the girl dashed toward her backpack and started rummagings through it, throwing her belonging in the air caralessly.

Her Servant just stood there, speechless.

"Where is it?" She shouted in panic. "Sion told me to put this on the Servant as soon as he popped up!"

Finally she whooped in victory as she brought out what she was looking for. It was a pendant, which she extended to her Servant earnestly.

She bowed her head "I am Satsuki Yumizuka, pleased to meet you."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "We're going to find a place to...set up shop," Dio said. He pointed at a hill.
> 
> "Head to the temple in that direction."



Rider nodded as he began driving towards Ryudou Temple, having asked for directions while his Master was talking with the mediator, and agreeing that every conquest needed a base of operations.

"You seem to have grasped the subject matter haven't you? Brimming with strategies? I think it would help if we told each other what we are capable of." he said plainly, and continued speaking, telling his Master what his abilities and strengths were.

"How about you Master? What is the extent of your powers?" he said while nearing Ryudou Temple.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Rider nodded as he began driving towards Ryudou Temple, having asked for directions while his Master was talking with the mediator, and agreeing that every conquest needed a base of operations.
> 
> "You seem to have grasped the subject matter haven't you? Brimming with strategies? I think it would help if we told each other what we are capable of." he said plainly, and continued speaking, telling his Master what his abilities and strengths were.
> 
> "How about you Master? What is the extent of your powers?" he said while nearing Ryudou Temple.



Dio smiled. It seems his servant was a useful and intelligent one.

"Thanks to a certain stone mask, I have gained the ability to leap taller than a building and casually punch through walls. I can also heal from being blasted to pieces. My only weakness is sunlight, which kills me. Oh, I can also call upon my Wraith called The World, which can stop time" Dio said casually. The tone he spoke in sounded as if he were talking about the weather.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Dio smiled. It seems his servant was a useful and intelligent one.
> 
> "Thanks to a certain stone mask, I have gained the ability to leap taller than a building and casually punch through walls. I can also heal from being blasted to pieces. My only weakness is sunlight, which kills me. Oh, I can also call upon my Wraith called The World, which can stop time" Dio said casually. The tone he spoke in sounded as if he were talking about the weather.



"You have an amazing array of abilities Master, but about [The World], I am assuming you are the only one who can move within the time stop, correct? Normally, I wouldn't bother asking this question, but the summoning circle was made of your blood, so I wonder if I too can move within [The World]?" he questions, looking somewhat interested.

"Nevertheless, we have arrived at the Ryudou Temple Master, and the car cannot go any further than this, so I will just park it here." he finishes while gesturing at the tall flight of stairs.


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep an open mind, Archer thought fervently. his summoning hadn't been an accident, so he had to assume the girl knew what she was doing.

He bowed in turn. " I am Archer, Satsuki. I guess you are my Master?"

She nodded eargerly and put in his hand the pendant she'd dug out of her bag. "Please wear this, Archer-san." 

Archer shrugged. "I don't mind, but why?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I am the servant Saber." 

It was a simple reply, but this language made him feel quite uncomfortable. His initial impression of his 'Master' was more positive than he would have thought. What he thought of the area, however, was hardly positive. The room smelled of rot and decay was worse than even the peasant streets of his time. 

"Is there another area where we may continue discussion?" The question was nothing more than a formality, unless she were to use a command spell, he intended to leave this area soon.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> Keep an open mind, Archer thought fervently. his summoning hadn't been an accident, so he had to assume the girl knew what she was doing.
> 
> He bowed in turn. " I am Archer, Satsuki. I guess you are my Master?"
> 
> ...



"Archer?! I did it!" Satsuki shouted as she bounced around in joy like an overexcited bunny .

She turned back to Archer. "Well to be honest, I am not that good of a Magi," she said bashfully." My friend Sion helped me design the diagram for the summoning, my forte is Reiforcement magic."

"About the pendant, it would be really bothersome if we're spotted or spied on. It'll mask our link and your nature as a Servant, and it should also make a field that will distort most scrying attempts."

"Sounds useful." Archer said as he put it around his neck.

"Well, It's not exactly something that would stop Caster but it would help my plans... Master ^^"
She finished impishly.

Archer raised an eyebrow in askance. " I think I need to hear this."

Satsuki nodded. " Yes, you do. We'll also need to find a place out of the way to hide oursleves, and get you some normal clothes. And then we should go to the hospital to pick up some blood. I hope they have some AB in stock..."

"But first," she said as for the first time she turned serious, "give me your arm."

Archer obeyed silently and kept quiet as Satsuki cast a quick spell. After a while her eyes moved back to his, her cute frown on her face.

"Who are you? I had a specific servant in mind but you're not him. Maybe the story isn't accurate?"


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "I am the servant Saber."
> 
> It was a simple reply, but this language made him feel quite uncomfortable. His initial impression of his 'Master' was more positive than he would have thought. What he thought of the area, however, was hardly positive. The room smelled of rot and decay was worse than even the peasant streets of his time.
> 
> "Is there another area where we may continue discussion?" The question was nothing more than a formality, unless she were to use a command spell, he intended to leave this area soon.


 Rin nodded firmly. The less time she spent down there the better. " Good point. Come." She ordered as she went to the stairs.

They went to the living room where Shinji were scurrying along in the back , pretending he wasn't interested. Her gradfather sat down in a dark corner of the room, keeping his thoughts hidden. Rin did her best to ignore him.

She plopped down in the sofa and adressed her Servant. "Is it more to your liking?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin nodded firmly. The less time she spent down there the better. " Good point. Come." She ordered as she went to the stairs.
> 
> They went to the living room where Shinji were scurrying along in the back , pretending he wasn't interested. Her gradfather sat down in a dark corner of the room, keeping his thoughts hidden. Rin did her best to ignore him.
> 
> She plopped down in the sofa and adressed her Servant. "Is it more to your liking?"



"Quite." Saber replied once more taking a seat. He sat rigid and upright, with his back barely touching the couch. The smell here was much more tolerable, and in fact, the rooms structure was quite reminiscent of an old court.

"Would you prefer if I addressed you by another title, Master?" The man spoke respectfully, but his self-respect lessened whenever he said that word. '_Master_' how could one such as he even consider a female to be his ruler? He had hoped that the woman's husband would be in charge of the actual affairs, but it seemed this woman had none.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "You have an amazing array of abilities Master, but about [The World], I am assuming you are the only one who can move within the time stop, correct? Normally, I wouldn't bother asking this question, but the summoning circle was made of your blood, so I wonder if I too can move within [The World]?" he questions, looking somewhat interested.
> 
> "Nevertheless, we have arrived at the Ryudou Temple Master, and the car cannot go any further than this, so I will just park it here." he finishes while gesturing at the tall flight of stairs.



"No, only I can move during the time stop. I have tested this with others, but they could not move in the time stop. Besides, where's the fun in me winning right away?" Dio answered.

Dio stepped out of the car and looked up to the top of the hill where the temple was.

"This will be a good spot. I heard rumors this place is a rich source of mana. We'll take this as our base of operations."

Slowly, Dio walked up the long flight of stairs. After a few minutes of walking, Dio arrived at the temple gates. He entered the temple, noting that everyone seemed to be asleep. This didn't matter to him. The people here will bend ot his will.


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Archer?! I did it!" Satsuki shouted as she bounced around in joy like an overexcited bunny .
> 
> She turned back to Archer. "Well to be honest, I am not that good of a Magi," she said bashfully." My friend Sion helped me design the diagram for the summoning, my forte is Reiforcement magic."
> 
> ...


 "You might be right about that. The history I know doesn't mention magi or the supernatural at all, and yet here we are."

Revealing his name out in the open like that might have been dangerous for other Servants, but not for Archer. He was confident no one was listening in. "My name is..."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "No, only I can move during the time stop. I have tested this with others, but they could not move in the time stop. Besides, where's the fun in me winning right away?" Dio answered.
> 
> Dio stepped out of the car and looked up to the top of the hill where the temple was.
> 
> ...



"Is that so? I will not pursue the issue any farther then Master." Rider said plainly as he walked up the stairs with his Master, while he surveyed the quality of the area.

"Aside from the huge pool of mana, this is also an easily defendable location, but it's not like you didn't already know Master." he complimented as they reached the top. 

"Is there any name I should address you by, or will Master suffice?" he finished.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Is that so? I will not pursue the issue any farther then Master." he said plainly as he walked up the stairs with his Master, while he surveyed the quality of the area.
> 
> "Aside from the huge pool of mana, this is also an easily defendable location, but it's not like you didn't already know Master." he complimented as they reached the top.
> 
> "Is there any name I should address you by, or will Master suffice?" he finished.



Dio thought for a moment. Having someone call him Master right in the open would get him tracked down rather easily.

"Call me Dio." he said simply.

Dio walked into the temple building. Numerous sleeping figures were on the floor. He quickly looked around. No one was awake. Good.

"Win this bunch over with your charisma," Dio said to Rider. "Once we take control of these people, we'll have a large supply of spies working for us. Best of all, they'll almost never get suspected by the other Masters."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Dio thought for a moment. Having someone call him Master right in the open would get him tracked down rather easily.
> 
> "Call me Dio." he said simply.
> 
> ...



"It's not the hardest thing to do, in fact, I've already used my ability to buy their allegiance." Rider says as he wears a business suit from a nearby clothes drawer, as his normal armor is quite attention gathering.

"I suggest you do the same Dio, your clothes seem to differ immensely from what I've found in their wardrobe." he says as he passes Dio a change of clothes.

"Now that we've captured and settled in a safe location, and with nobody suspecting us due to taking an automobile, we have quite the foothold in this city." he continued, stating their position plainly.

"What further commands do you have Dio?" he said, waiting for the next order.


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Quite." Saber replied once more taking a seat. He sat rigid and upright, with his back barely touching the couch. The smell here was much more tolerable, and in fact, the rooms structure was quite reminiscent of an old court.
> 
> "Would you prefer if I addressed you by another title, Master?" The man spoke respectfully, but his self-respect lessened whenever he said that word. '_Master_' how could one such as he even consider a female to be his ruler? He had hoped that the woman's husband would be in charge of the actual affairs, but it seemed this woman had none.



Rin's lips twitched at the question. " Is Master a problem? Personally, I like how it sounds."  

Before he could answer she shifted her attention to another. "Shinji," she said without bothering to look at him, " be useful and go make some tea. Would you like something to drink, Saber?"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> "You might be right about that. The history I know doesn't mention magi or the supernatural at all, and yet here we are."
> 
> Revealing his name out in the open like that might have been dangerous for other Servant, but not for Archer. He was confident no one was listening in. "My name is..."



"I see... Sion would be very interested in that information"

"So Archer what do you plan to gain from this war?"

"We also need to get a place to stay... in the map are some markings of posible places, I rather we keep a low profile"

"You need less flashy clothes also"

"Ahh yeah call me Sacchin... or Archer how would like to be called?... master its not exactly a nice name"

After a barrage of question that Archer didn't even try to replay until she finish talking there was a strange symbol on Archer arm.

"Anyways I am not human, I am what you can call a vampire and with Reinforce I can handle myself on close combat a while, and I have a few tricks up to my sleeve, just avoid been close to me when I use it, I also got 2 conceptual guns from my friend and another crazy curry lover in a bet." (and no for those wondering its not nanako).


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "It's not the hardest thing to do, in fact, I've already used my ability to buy their allegiance." Rider says as he wears a business suit from a nearby clothes drawer, as his normal armor is quite attention gathering.
> 
> "I suggest you do the same Dio, your clothes seem to differ immensely from what I've found in their wardrobe." he says as he passes Dio a change of clothes.
> 
> ...




Dio accepted the clothing and began to change. He chose a black undershirt, yellow jacket, and yellow pants.

"No orders for now. Gather up your strength and mana so you'll have a easier time against the other servants. Or you can go ahead and scout around. I'll send our new spies to various locations to spy on the city once the sun rises." Dio said while changing. 

he looked out a window. the sun would rise in a little over an hour. Time for him to find a good place to rest.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin's lips twitched at the question. " Is Master a problem? Personally, I like how it sounds."
> 
> Before he could answer she shifted her attention to another. "Shinji," she said without bothering to look at him, " be useful and go make some tea. Would you like something to drink, Saber?"



"No, not a problem at all." Saber replied, he had patience, peasants would allow themselves to be beaten and killed for their lord, and while the command spell was with that girl, she was his lord. 

"I am not thirsty." With the way she addressed the man, there was no way he was her husband. Saber thought that maybe some women were capable of ruling, despite it's clash with their proper place. 

"Can you fight?" He had no expectations for her, so the answer was meaningless, but how she answered mattered to Saber.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Dio accepted the clothing and began to change. He chose a black undershirt, yellow jacket, and yellow pants.
> 
> "No orders for now. Gather up your strength and mana so you'll have a easier time against the other servants. Or you can go ahead and scout around. I'll send our new spies to various locations to spy on the city once the sun rises." Dio said while changing.
> 
> he looked out a window. the sun would rise in a little over an hour. Time for him to find a good place to rest.



"I've already filled myself to the brim with mana in this area and from yourself, it's quite easy with you having such a high store of it." he says as he gives Dio a coin.

"Give them a command while holding this coin, and they will follow your orders. If you wish to cancel an order, simply flip the coin and they will cease." Rider explains as he sets off.

"Make yourself comfortable Dio, I'll meet back up with you after sunset." he finished, then ran down the stairs of the Ryudou Temple and getting into the car, zooming off into Fuyuki City.


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "No, not a problem at all." Saber replied, he had patience, peasants would allow themselves to be beaten and killed for their lord, and while the command spell was with that girl, she was his lord.
> 
> "I am not thirsty." With the way she addressed the man, there was no way he was her husband. Saber thought that maybe some women were capable of ruling, despite it's clash with their proper place.
> 
> "Can you fight?" He had no expectations for her, so the answer was meaningless, but how she answered mattered to Saber.


 "Isn't that your role?" She asked saucily.

"I'm not nearly as dangerous as you are, Servant, but I am not helpless. You don't need to worry about me slowing you down."

Her eyes narrowed in determination. "I'm not interested in trickery and boring strategizing. I intend to find the other Masters and trample them."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I've already filled myself to the brim with mana in this area and from yourself, it's quite easy with you having such a high store of it." he says as he gives Dio a coin.
> 
> "Give them a command while holding this coin, and they will follow your orders. If you wish to cancel an order, simply flip the coin and they will cease." Rider explains as he sets off.
> 
> "Make yourself comfortable Dio, I'll meet back up with you after sunset." he finished, then ran down the stairs of the Ryudou Temple and getting into the car, zooming off into Fuyuki City.



"Very well then, I leave the rest to you." Dio said.

He opened up the floor tiles and quickly dug a hole in the ground. He will expand this hole each day to make it bigger. But for now, it will serve well enough for a resting place. Slowly, Dio slipped into the hole and moved a large table over to cover the hole.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Rider stopped in front of a bookstore and supplied himself with a decent quantity of maps, literature, and magazines to pass the time and to gain knowledge. He needed to absorb some culture and information if he wanted a better chance at winning this war. In particular, he was quite interested in the technology called [Guns] and the vehicles called [Planes]. He would have to purchase a few of these in his goal of victory, he thought as he sat down and continued reading, not bothering to cloak his presence.


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Anyways I am not human, I am what you can call a vampire and with Reinforce I can handle myself on close combat a while, and I have a few tricks up to my sleeve, just avoid been close to me when I use it, I also got 2 conceptual guns from my friend and another crazy curry lover in a bet." (and no for those wondering its not nanako).


 A vampire.

He'd been summoned by a hyperactive, clumsy and, undead.

Wasn't that fucking wonderful?

Archer took a deep breath. "If you wish, you can call me Rei." 

The girl didn't seem about to go on a killing spree. So maybe he could work with her. " Even for an Archer, my abilities in close combat are extremely low, maybe lower than yours."

"But I doubt we'll have to worry about that. I am very skilled at detecting strong presences. Unless they are very good at dissimulating their presence, I'll know of them immediately if they get as close as a kilometer of us. And my knowledge of their actions will get more and more precise the closer they'll be."

"After that, it'll just be a matter of lining up the shot."

Satsuki took it in with a nod. "Okay, so let's go!" she said cheerfully.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Isn't that your role?" She asked saucily.
> 
> "I'm not nearly as dangerous as you are, Servant, but I am not helpless. You don't need to worry about me slowing you down."
> 
> Her eyes narrowed in determination. "I'm not interested in trickery and boring strategizing. I intend to find the other Masters and trample them."



"Oh, so it is." Saber could not be satisfied with this woman leading him, but she was still capable of summoning him, meaning there must be a connection between them.

"So you intend to smash your way through?" Saber did not mind, he understood the rules of this war, he was simply asking for clarification. He was confident he could not be defeated in battle, but the same could not be said for her.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 19, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aarne couldn't help but take a step back as the Servant appeared, raising his left hand to shield his eyes from the sudden burst of light, and taking note of the red markings that were forming, almost tattoo-like across his skin. _So these must be the command spells_... Whether it was a trick of the light or some mystical effect, the Heroic Spirit seemed to encompass almost the entire room.

"Yes," he replied after the Servant had introduced itself in a booming, lingering tone. "I am Aarne, of the Edelfelt house, your Master in this war." He couldn't help but frown slightly. All the tales and reports he'd heard of Servant Lancer had talked of some of the fastest and most agile of Heroic Spirits. In comparism to them, this being seemed cumbersome and slow.

Still, he seemed formidable enough. Aarne was not one to turn his nose up at a gift simply because it looked slightly odd.

"Well, then. I suppose we'd better see the supervisor for this war." Turning his back on the Servant, he shrugged on a jacket. "The sooner we get these formalities over with, the better."


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2010)

Avy was preparing for the summoning. As a Tohsaka he had to make sure he gained a strong one, but more than strong a wise and intelligent one. Archer or Rider would have been his first choice, but the class did not really matter to him, it was the Hero himself, as many heroes qualify for more than one class it really was no big issue.

Avy walked into the basement, it was the chamber of his house used for the practice of magics and all other business best to be kept away from prying eyes. The command seals were ready on his hands.  Avy got out his jar of holy oil, it was an ancient oil from Jerusalem, it was powerful with old mana seeping through it.

He carved out the summoning circle with a small blade, taking care to get it perfect, once the circle was finished, he poured the oil down into the depression of the circle and the oil quickly filled the circle. 

Avy stood back and clicked his fingers, the oil went up in a blaze and the circle illuminated the dark basement. Avy started the ceremony with first stating his name and standing.

"I am Tohsaka! Provider of the mana rich lands to which we battle, I shall now call forth my hero!" As he spoke the fire danced around flickering in time with his words.

He followed through with the ceremony, and then there was a flash of light and the fire extinguished. The air was heavy with Mana, and for some reason saturated with smoke.

Through the smoke was a figure and a voice followed it shortly into realisation. 
"I am the Servant Beserker, and your are my master."

Avy face turned up into a mischievous smile


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Oh, so it is." Saber could not be satisfied with this woman leading him, but she was still capable of summoning him, meaning there must be a connection between them.
> 
> "So you intend to smash your way through?" Saber did not mind, he understood the rules of this war, he was simply asking for clarification. He was confident he could not be defeated in battle, but the same could not be said for her.


 "I intend to win." She said firmly. 

At the corner of her eyes she saw her grandfather climbing the stairs to his room. Shinji came in with her tea, and Rin chased him away with a look.

She took a deep breath and checking around to be sure. 

yes, she was alone with her Servant. Finally.

She took a deep breath. Without the nuisance around, she could focus on evaluating her Servant. So far, she had received nothing but patient agreement, like a grown up would give to a foolish child. 

This would not do. Even if he was bound to her, gaining a degree of her Servant's real prespect was essential.

"And I intend to do whatever is necessary in order to do it." She said more sedately.

"You've asked a lot of question so far, but I haven't heard our opinion. How about you? What do you think we should do? "


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> "I intend to win." She said firmly.
> 
> At the corner of her eyes she saw her grandfather climbing the stairs to his room. Shinji came in with her tea, and Rin chased him away with a look.
> 
> ...



Well, the introductions are out of the way, and she is asking for his opinion. She asked for his opinion on the fight, and that's all he will give her. "We should attack, we should attack and run. We don't need to win fights, knowing we can win the fight is enough." 

Saber believed himself to be the strongest servant. Not out of arrogance, or even confidence in his own ability. He believed he was the strongest simply because he knew nothing else, in all his life he had not met a stronger opponent.

"However I am your servant, not your partner. My advice is hardly required, and the simple fact you should know is that I will not fall."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Before resting, Dio started his plan. He embedded an order on everyone living at the temple: _Remember everything you see and report anything out of the ordinary._ The spies would continue their daily lives with the exception of a few who would actively scout around the whole city, searching for other masters.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 19, 2010)

Finishing his stack of media and literature, Rider loaded it into the car for Dio to read later, and drove straight into the Shinto portion of Fuyuki City, intent on checking points of interest in that area as he had done with Miyama. Although quite awed by the amazing feats of architecture, he simply took note of landmarks and strategical advantage points, and continued doing so for a while, stopping here and there to pick up things that caught his fancy.


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Well, the introductions are out of the way, and she is asking for his opinion. She asked for his opinion on the fight, and that's all he will give her. "We should attack, we should attack and run. We don't need to win fights, knowing we can win the fight is enough."
> 
> Saber believed himself to be the strongest servant. Not out of arrogance, or even confidence in his own ability. He believed he was the strongest simply because he knew nothing else, in all his life he had not met a stronger opponent.
> 
> "However I am your servant, not your partner. My advice is hardly required, and the simple fact you should know is that I will not fall."


 _Your Servant and not your partner._

That made the situation clear at least. 

"So you'll hold back the finishing blow just like you'll hold back on your advice. I hope for you there is a wisdom in this that I do not see."

"Do you have a name to back up all this confidence, or do you expect me to believe you blindly?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 19, 2010)

*You know what else is awesome? Century Gothic.*

Lancer had noticed the frown. One did not get very far in the Imperial Courts if one could not understand the nuances one's own superiors, and Lancer had lasted long enough to at least die an old man, and had managed to keep fighting long past the age where most generals retired. Of course, another thing that a person noticed after serving his fair share of powerful men was that if they wanted to be asked, they would show a sign.

So as Aarne left the room, all Lancer would do was to follow silently behind, phasing out of sight as he did so, becoming invisible as was the default state of Servants when outside their base and not in combat. Lancer's form was distinctive after all, and he knew full well that there was a good reason why he had been given a new name to use in this war. His identity was to be a tightly guarded secret, revealed only when it was time for battle.

Although when it came to the fighting itself, a proud man like Lancer would probably find it impossible to conceal his identity then. It was part of the ways of war he had learnt, to announce one's own identity and to be proud of it. It was this personality that had granted him a place amongst the gods after all, and it was not a personality that Lancer was going to change.

Matching the pace of his Master, Lancer soon found himself moving towards a church of some kind, and he knew that had to be their destination. A deity composed almost entirely of mana could tell, that the place sat on a ley line and was one of the most wretched places he had ever seen, certainly fitting for a person whose job was to watch carnage unfold.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> _Your Servant and not your partner._
> 
> That made the situation clear at least.
> 
> ...



"I will not kill unless I am legitimately threatened. Unless of course, you command me to." Saber held a desire to win, but there was no desire to do so quickly. He himself wasn't sure if his strategy was a route to victory or merely one to stall.

Without any pause, to clear the area, or even to simply look it over, Saber spoke his name to his Master. "My name is..." He didn't know if it was well known, or even if his master could know of him. Saber was simply following the rules of society, as a man he would comply when a woman asked for his name.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 19, 2010)

Sunlight came up lazily as the duo moved in the city at a slow pace, on their way to Fuyuki general hospital.

"By the way Rei, the spell I put on your hand is of a similar design to a commanding mantra. It'll just boost you speed for around 10 seconds, so only use it to get out of trouble. And while my weapons are not at the level of a... Noble Phantasm they're called, right? They should still deal enough damage to make me pass for a Servant.

"So you see," she said merrily, "the plan is for you to go ahead of me as the Master, while I'll be you Servant. "

By the time they got to the hospital, more than 2 hours had passed and the sun was high in the air. Between the detours they'd taken checking the city out and the times when Satsuki had needed to bury herself in the maps because she was just plain lost, it took nearly 2 hours for them to reach the hospital and by that time the sun was high in the air.

On the way, Archer watched bemusedly as his Master also took the time to check out and even openly flirt with the people they met, men and women. she was very good at it.


So good in fact that not 15 minutes after their arrival, the duo left the hospital after having worked their way into the reserves. Satsuki happily lifted

With a strength that should have been criminal for such a small frame Satsuki cheerfully lifted two big cooler with the Biohazard sign on the sides.

"Now lets go on a shopping spree"


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

"Shouldn't we find a place to store those safely first? They're not really inconspicuous. I can stay in spirit form until we get me new clothes" Archer asked patiently.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Shouldn't we find a place to store those safely first? They're not really inconspicuous. I can stay in spirit form until we get me new clothes" Archer asked patiently.



"Uhhh? I guess you have a point, I am so used to live in the streets I forgot, well Rei I guess a high place would be ideal, unless you want to ruin the plan so far remain material, first I want to give them the idea I am servant, and you a normal human"

"How about a suit on a hotel, lets get a Taxi"

whisper: "and act more like a master"


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "I will not kill unless I am legitimately threatened. Unless of course, you command me to." Saber held a desire to win, but there was no desire to do so quickly. He himself wasn't sure if his strategy was a route to victory or merely one to stall.
> 
> Without any pause, to clear the area, or even to simply look it over, Saber spoke his name to his Master. "My name is..." He didn't know if it was well known, or even if his master could know of him. Saber was simply following the rules of society, as a man he would comply when a woman asked for his name.


 Rin took in the name silently, a blink her sole aknowledgement. The name wasn't as famous as the likes of King Arthur or Miyamoto Musashi, but the legend of invincibility that came with it was just as strong.  

 A smile spread slowly on her face."You might just do."

"Now then," she contniued as she stood up," we might as well go meet Kirei right away."

"He is the supervisor for this War. Let me grab my coat and we'll be on our way."


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Uhhh? I guess you have a point, I am so used to live in the streets I forgot, well Rei I guess a high place would be ideal, unless you want to ruin the plan so far remain material, first I want to give them the idea I am servant, and you a normal human"
> 
> "How about a suit on a hotel, lets get a Taxi"
> 
> whisper: "and act more like a master"


 "Fine," he said as he hailed a taxi, " Let's go."

Soon enough, they reached an hotel on the outskirts of Shinto and Satsuki worked her magic once again, getting them a room at the top of the place for free.

According to the receptionist there's a shopping district nearby,"said Satsuki," let's head first."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 19, 2010)

Saber was pleased, he couldn't be sure if the joy was visible, but knowing that his name lived on to this day was an appreciated fact, regardless of his failure. 

He adjusted his coat and stayed near, but behind, his 'master.' He had no intention of entering his spirit form, as nothing he was wearing seemed out of the ordinary. 

"Is this a necessary process?" Saber asked before they headed out.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 19, 2010)

Trudging up the hill, Aarne spared a glance behind him, glad to see his Servant, translucent as it was in its Spirit Form, following him.

He wore a hooded coat, the hood extending past his hairline, and hiding his blonde hair from view. Making it known that a blonde foreigner was living in Shinto would attract far too much attention, both from the nosy townsfolk, and more importantly and dangerously, from other Masters - it would be tantamount to suicide.

Therefore, the only times he even came out of his apartment were at night, and even then concealed as he was now. In a way, it was even convenient - being used to having to sneak around the city would certainly come in handy if he were to hunt other Masters, and living in such a densely populated area would make it harder in turn to track him down, provided he was careful.

Reaching the crest of the hill, Aarne saw the church a short distance away - where he had been told the supervisor of this War made his residence.

"Stay out here, and keep an eye out for anything strange. I'll be back soon," he grunted at his Servant, and entered the church.

----

After the exchange of trivial formalities with the supervisor, Aarne exited the church again, and the chill of the night air was not altogether enough to remove the sense of unease he felt. He had never been a religious man, but this house of God had caused goosebumps to form, and that had been before the supervisor had said even a single word.

But he was not a man to be easily intimidated. It would take more than the unsettling behaviour of a priest to scare him.

Seeing his Servant, Aarne strode towards him.

"Well, now to business. I don't plan to spend too long out searching for trouble, but it's probably in our interest for you at least to know the neighbourhood we're staying in."

Without further ado, he began to walk back down the hill.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 19, 2010)

Unknown to the masters Satsuki and Aarne, two residents of the temple have begun shadowing them. It was not as if the two were psychic. The one following Aarne saw him talking to himself, so he followed. The one following Satsuki felt something odd about her and decided to shadow her for a while. All over the city, the residents of the temple have begun following anyone who looked or felt odd.

==============================
"Issei, are you following me?" a student asked. His friend had been nearby for most of the day, and that seemed really odd to Emiya Shirou.

"No, of course not. I just happened to have the same destination as you, that's all." Issei responded with a serious tone. His face gave nothing away.

"Yeah, but all the way to my house, at night?"

"I er....just wanted to stop by to say hi, that's all."

"right...Whatever."

A strange feeling came across Emiya Shirou. he felt as if he was suppose to be doing something right now...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 19, 2010)

"Yes, Master." Lancer replied as Aarne entered the church. It was what he had intended to do in the first place, as he had no intention of going into the church. It just did not sit right with him, not least because of the inherent religious clash that would result from his very existence within the compounds.

Hence what he did was stand guard, waiting outside in his Spirit Form, invisible to all but his Master and all but unnoticeable to anyone but another Servant. It was a useful ability, this one. It reduced the mana that Lancer needed to even stay alive as a Servant, and it made him undetectable by any means, which meant that he did not have to disguise himself when out on patrols, a plan which was doomed to fail as Lancer looked very little like the average citizen of Fuyuki City. He would stick out like a sore thumb, even down to the largeness and redness.

---

"Yes, it is important to know the terrain if you wish to fight. Lead and I will follow Master. I cannot tell left from right in these modern cities, and if I failed to acquire even the basic knowledge for the simplest of strategies, this war would be doomed to failure."

And so Lancer followed, his eyes fixed upon the bottom of the hill. If his Master had come to meet the supervisor, it would be common sense that the other Masters would as well, and there was little doubt that hostilities would break out if and when that happened.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Serp said:


> "I am the Servant Beserker, and your are my master."



Berserker looked around his surroundings. It was a curiously pretty place, way cleaner than the void heroes sleep in when they wait for a master to call them. "Pretty, pretty pretty..." It uttered. 

To say that this Berserker was an unorthodox one was like saying cake tastes a little less sweeter without sugar. Instead of the usual stereotype of a hulking brute this Berserker looked like something straight out of a renaissance fair. "And I talk." Berserker added. "But we don't wear scarves wear I come from, no siree." 

The strange servant began to walk around in circles, babbling incoherently about things humans, even those of great power like mages, shouldn't know. It got bored of doing that eventually, so he started pestering his master. "Hey, hey, why aren't you wearing a white wig? Don't you know that's in style today? Honestly you won't get in any of the women's skirts if you don't wear your wig." Berserker proudly strokes his magnificent wig. "So shall we get get this grail thing or must we wait for the Crimson King to declare a formal beginning?"


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber was pleased, he couldn't be sure if the joy was visible, but knowing that his name lived on to this day was an appreciated fact, regardless of his failure.
> 
> He adjusted his coat and stayed near, but behind, his 'master.' He had no intention of entering his spirit form, as nothing he was wearing seemed out of the ordinary.
> 
> "Is this a necessary process?" Saber asked before they headed out.


 "Not necessary per se. The War hasn't oficially begun until all the participants has shown their faces to the supervisor, but it's not like it'll keep the battle from happening." 

Also, a defeated Master would not received asylum from the supervisor if they had not introduced themselves, though it did not matter to her, she had no intention of losing.

_ _ _

The trip through the town was uneventful, but as they reached the hill on the outskirts of the town, Saber stopped dead in his tracks, his eyes fixed ahead.

"What is it, Saber?"

 "The enemy." He answered.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Not necessary per se. The War hasn't oficially begun until all the participants has shown their faces to the supervisor, but it's not like it'll keep the battle from happening."
> 
> Also, a defeated Master would not received asylum from the supervisor if they had not introduced themselves, though it did not matter to her, she had no intention of losing.
> 
> ...



Saber advanced, it was different than simply marching forward. He lifted his foot and crossed most of the distance between him and the enemy. He was halfway up the hill, and could make out the shape of his enormous enemy. Perhaps he was a little too quick to take distance his master, but he had little thought for the matter. A master is replaceable, especially one that could not keep itself safe. 

Saber materialized a sabre, using his Od as a catalyst for their creation. He felt himself being simply cautious as opposed to impulsive. "Master keep your distance." He stated this not out of concern, but once more out of caution. Losing one's master is distracting regardless of one's focus.


----------



## lambda (Mar 19, 2010)

"I hope your reluctance to kill doesn't extend to other Servants.  Either way, give me a good show." She said to her Servant.

She had no intention of fighting a Servant, and from so far away she couldn't see if the enemy Master was with his Servant.

Still, they were things she could do. Rin removed her shoes and left the graveled path for the slightly humid grass surrounding it.


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2010)

Avy smiled."Berserker true to the name of insanity yet void from the rage. Interesting. It true you speak, but what use is speech if nothing but babble escapes."

He looked his servant up and down, he was a strange one, like a cross between a jester and a noble, but he could make it work. He could make anything work. 

"We must go and present ourselves to that fool Koto, and then I shall allow you to spread your disease of madness upon the world and win for us the grail."

Avy pulled out a cigarette and popped it in his mouth, and it lit instantly. "Let us go now, and register, before I grow tired." 

And Avy lead Beserker out of the basement but as he opened the door from the basement and the light filtered in, giving him an eerily disturbing look, he looked down at Beserker. "Where are my manners, I have forgotten to introduce myself. I am your master, I am Tohsaka!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Berserker clapped, giggling creepily. It wasn't a murderer creepy, or a dictator creepy, but rather a mix of both. "You can call me Decapodion 10, ruler of freedomland! Here, have a coconut!" He rummaged through his pockets for coconuts, but found nothing. "I'll give you your coconut of freedomness later." He skipped happily around his master. "Well, what are we waiting for? I wanna incite the crowd with my pulchretude!"

Bereserker skipped happily towards the stairs and entered the upper floors of his master's house, completely ignoring the fact that there was a door. Like doors mattered to a being like him. One of his master's servants, who incidentally didn't have any powers, was one of the first beings he met other than his master. "Hello Skinnybutt!" 

The person he was talking to was named Junpei Ikari, and he was a gardener who tended to his master's garden, because that's what gardeners do. "Duh, genius." Berserker commented snidely. "And what's a gardener doing inside a mansion, does he have a date with the maid or something?"

At first, Junpei regarded him with confusing, thinking it's just his master in a silly disguise. Then, as he looked closer at Berserker he felt a subtle wrongness in his very existence. Shapes around him began to contort and form impossible angles. He started to hear a woman's voice singing, not through his ears, but to his mind itself. The singing continued, over and over and over and over, while the angles around him twisted and contorted even more. Finally, the angle's broke, and so did Junpei's perception of existence. "Zankoku, na teenshi no yoo-u ni, Shonen yo-o, shiina ni naare..." 

Poor Junpei Ikari walked around the mansion, bumping into doors but continued shambling on, like a zombie who sung 90's J-pop. He wasn't alone though, as soon enough a maid, Soryu was her last name if anyone cared to know, joined Ikari in mumbling J-pop incoherently, though hers had gratuitous german added in. Berserker found it hilarious, especially how they butchered the german language.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 20, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Hence what he did was stand guard, waiting outside in his Spirit Form, invisible to all but his Master and all but unnoticeable to anyone but another Servant. It was a useful ability, this one. It reduced the mana that Lancer needed to even stay alive as a Servant, and it made him undetectable by any means, which meant that he did not have to disguise himself when out on patrols, a plan which was doomed to fail as Lancer looked very little like the average citizen of Fuyuki City. He would stick out like a sore thumb, even down to the largeness and redness.
> 
> "Yes, it is important to know the terrain if you wish to fight. Lead and I will follow Master. I cannot tell left from right in these modern cities, and if I failed to acquire even the basic knowledge for the simplest of strategies, this war would be doomed to failure."
> 
> And so Lancer followed, his eyes fixed upon the bottom of the hill. If his Master had come to meet the supervisor, it would be common sense that the other Masters would as well, and there was little doubt that hostilities would break out if and when that happened.





Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber advanced, it was different than simply marching forward. He lifted his foot and crossed most of the distance between him and the enemy. He was halfway up the hill, and could make out the shape of his enormous enemy. Perhaps he was a little too quick to take distance his master, but he had little thought for the matter. A master is replaceable, especially one that could not keep itself safe.



While he was reading, Rider was informed by a spy that the other Masters and Servants were gathering at the Kotomine Church. He went into his car and zoomed there at high speeds, seemingly faster than should be possible for the car. Upon arriving at the location, and noticing that there was a Servant in front of the Church, he got out of the car, not bothering to draw his armor or weapons.

"These are neutral grounds, I won't attack you or your Master at the moment on my word as a man, I'm just here to gauge the quality of my rivals." Rider said, then continued. "There is another Servant and Master coming at this moment, I thought it would be in my best interest to meet two of my opponents in the flesh." Rider said, chuckling a tiny bit at his joke. "I suggest you materialize yourself, I'd like to meet with my equals face to face." he continued, smoothing out some wrinkles on his suit.

Noticing another powerful presence zooming in with amazing speed [sword in hand] along with a human girl, Rider showed his right palm to to signify that he was not intent on fighting here, and showed both his palms to signify he wasn't holding any weapons. "These are neutral grounds, the time to fight is not now, but you are welcome to duel once your Masters [taking a quick glance at the human girl] have spoken with the mediator, I promise on my word as a man that I will not attack you or your Master at the moment." Rider said with an aura of dignity.

"Let me introduce myself, I am Rider."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 20, 2010)

*Comic Sans for ultimate unfitting font.*

The armed Servant had a pair of swords, which probably meant that he was looking at this war's Saber. The other, the one that had just gotten out of the car, had just introduced himself as Rider. That made things simple, because at least he had some idea who his enemies were. Was it not said that he who knew himself and knew his enemy need to fear the results of any battle? It was something Lancer took to heart, not least since the strategist had constantly emphasised this fact at every chance, amongst other facets of battlefield tactics.

Lancer materialised himself, watching Rider and Saber with an expression that stood between disinterest and condescension. After all, whatever it was that the strategist had told him in life, there were only a handful of heroes that had the ability to match him in straight combat. The reason for this was obvious. Most legends were about great kings, beautiful queens, or the slaying of monsters, the doing of impossible things. Lancer's story on the other hand, was about a man who lived and died fighting and killing people. His was a story of war, of constant battle against enemies of all kinds that had cost his country at least half of her people. When it came to fighting humans, even those as powerful as Servants, Lancer was unparalleled.

"Master, should I attack? Or would you have me wait?" Lancer asked, stepping between Aarne and the two other Servants as he did so, summoning his weapon into his hand.

There were many kinds of lances, and for this particular Lancer, his weapon of choice was a huge green halberd, or more accurately, a bisento, based on the naming conventions of the land. It carried a green dragon motif, the serpentine beast wrapping itself around the shaft before reaching the blade and baring its fangs as the aggressive weapon it was. Legend had that when the weapon was being forged, a dragon had flown into the smithy, where it was cut apart and its body hammered into the very soul of his weapon. Lancer himself had not been there for the event, so he could not say for sure, but it made no difference now. The belief was strong enough that as it was, his weapon could very well be a dragon in its own right.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 20, 2010)

Saber did not so much as glance at Rider. It was not that he hadn't paid attention, he had heard every word that the man had spoken, and he believed him. That was probably the reason, Saber believed that Rider would not attack. 

As for the Lancer, Saber was unsure as of what to think. Saber quickly adjusted his angle so that he faced Lancer like another point on the same straight line. The weapon was a dead giveaway, such a large weapon could be for no other servant than Lancer. Still, the pike was unfamiliar to Saber, it's massive size could be relative in relation to the wielders own monstrous size. In such a case it would handle as a normal blade, and would be a pike in name alone.

Lancer still seemed undecided as to his current course of action, so although Saber had resolved to fight him, there were many ways it could be done. The fight is only half of a battle. "Yes Master of Lancer, will he attack or will he stay at your side like a dog on a leash?" Saber released slowly from the strict form he had taken before the step, and stood more calmly, his left foot still remained twisted sideways behind the straight front foot, but his knees were no longer bent perpendicularly.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 20, 2010)

Rider sat on the hood of his car, somewhat interested in the ongoing spectacle. "A word of friendly advice, I suggest you send your Master up to meet the mediator and withhold your duel for the moment, these are neutral grounds after all." he said with a chuckle. "We have plenty of time to fight, now don't we?" he finished with a tone of sarcasm.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 20, 2010)

A man in a dark business suit approached the church. He had plain forgettable features and dark black hair. Everything about the man was forgettable. He was the last person you would expect to possess anything special. yet, he carried an air of authority around him. Those nearby could instantly tell this man was a warrior. Even his breathing was that of a skilled killer.

The man approached the group gathered near the church, carrying nothing but his aura. He stopped several meters from the Servants and scanned the group. from now on, he would always remember the faces he has just seen.

"I am the Master of Rider. I have come to meet with the priest. Stand aside" he said.

Those simple words were like knives, strong enough to even intimidate a mafia boss.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 20, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "I am the Master of Rider. I have come to meet with the priest. Stand aside" he said.
> 
> Those simple words were like knives, strong enough to even intimidate a mafia boss.




Standing up from the car and noticing the person, and hearing him claim to be his Master, Rider didn't look surprised for a second. "Greetings Master, I assume you are doing well?" Rider said, playing along with this man on the assumption that he was under Dio's control. "How may I be of service? If it's the mediator you seek he is on top of this hill inside the Church, Master." he finished plainly.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 20, 2010)

The man casually walked passed the Servants, acting as if the Servants were nothing but ants to him. He opened the doors to the church and slipped in. Here, he would wait for the more masters to arrive and memorize their faces. He had already memorized the faces of the ones outside.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 20, 2010)

The situation had grown tense as first one, then another figure arrived. Aarne's eyes flickered to each of them in turn - the sword-bearing Servant directly blocking their path, the smirking Servant who had introduced himself as Rider, and now Rider's Master as well. Aarne's fingers were reflexively twitching, as the thought of using _Gandr_ tugged at him. It would be as laughably ineffective against a Servant as a peashooter, if that, but he could always use it on the Master, try to disable them whilst Lancer held off their Servant...

And if there had only been one Master and Servant, he would have seriously considered it. But with a second pair on the sidelines, watching their attacks...

"Wait for now, Lancer. There's no need to show our hand this early on. Especially with such an _eager_ and unwanted audience." Then, more loudly, he continued. "There's plenty of time for us to settle this later."

He paused for a moment to hear the answer of the others, and took his hands out of his trouser pockets, ready to begin using Gandr if the situation called for it.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 20, 2010)

Watchman said:


> And if there had only been one Master and Servant, he would have seriously considered it. But with a second pair on the sidelines, watching their attacks...
> 
> "Wait for now, Lancer. There's no need to show our hand this early on. Especially with such an _eager_ and unwanted audience." Then, more loudly, he continued. "There's plenty of time for us to settle this later."
> 
> He paused for a moment to hear the answer of the others, and took his hands out of his trouser pockets, ready to begin using Gandr if the situation called for it.





Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber did not so much as glance at Rider. It was not that he hadn't paid attention, he had heard every word that the man had spoken, and he believed him. That was probably the reason, Saber believed that Rider would not attack.



"As I promised I would not harm you for now, I will not, and you may have this vehicle as a token of my goodwill, Master of Lancer." Rider said as he flung the keys to the limousine gently at Aarne, not bothering to remove the collection of media and literature from the back seat, so that Lancer could read them. 

Changing the focus of his attention to Rin and Saber, he started speaking again "Master of Saber, I suggest you meet up with the mediator posthaste, you are obviously of good stock, but a refresher course never hurt anyone." he finished, satisfied at the results of the current events.


----------



## lambda (Mar 20, 2010)

Rin cursed under her breath as Rider brought attention to her. She'd been almost ready to ready to take the offensive, too.

Ah well, there was no need to rush. Not when the situation was so unpredictable. Time for a change of plan.

"And you're most certainly not a gentleman, giving away a girl like that." She mock chastised the Servant as she advanced toward the group and greeted in turn each member of the crowd with short a playful nod. 

"But you're right, this is neutral ground. Fighting here would go against the spirit of this War."

She turned then to Lancer's Master. "But since we're all gathered here already, wouldn't it be a waste if we did not at least greet each other properly?" She asked sweetly.

Just leaving wasn't her style and her Servant seemed more interested in proving his superiority than in defeating the enemy. This seemed like a perfect opportunity for it.

"Don't you agree, Saber?"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 20, 2010)

Minutes before arriving to the shopping district Sacchin seems to be working her magic with the taxi driver, when they where leaving Rei noted a letter and a small bag been left over by Sacchin.

"So Rei anything out of the ordinary so far, and what kind of clothes do you like?"

---------------------------------------------------

While in the middle of what can be called a war, a taxi arrive dropping a single girl, if anyone where to judge her, she is a ordinary person resident of this place you can tell from her school uniform, she seem scared of all the commotion going about and just run inside the Chruch.

Minutes later going out (after leaving Kotohime a letter and a bag of onions).


----------



## lambda (Mar 20, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Minutes before arriving to the shopping district Sacchin seems to be working her magic with the taxi driver, when they where leaving Rei noted a letter and a small bag been left over by Sacchin.
> 
> "So Rei anything out of the ordinary so far, and what kind of clothes do you like?"
> 
> ...


Everyting is quiet so far, Satsuki. As for clothes, I'll be happy with anything that doesn't stand out. Archer said simply.

"Since money doesn't seem to be a problem, let's see if we can also get a vehicle, preferably a bike. It should make our life easier."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 20, 2010)

*GEEEOOOORRGIIIAAAA*

Lancer almost lashed out when Saber compared him to a dog, but he refused to fall to the taunting of an enemy. Not like this. Blind rage had been what killed his brothers, and now that they fought alongside him in this war, he knew he could not afford to repeat their mistakes. Not if he intended to win this Holy Grail War in order to grant his wish.

Then his Master spoke, and it became so much easier to hold back. Even if he was not completely obedient, Lancer was as loyal as they came. He would do nothing to harm his Master, and if fighting would hurt Aarne and his chances at winning, Lancer would not fight.  Besides, his Master was right, it would not do to show his hand to an enemy he had no intention of defeating here and now.

"Very good Master."

Lancer took a step back and returned his weapon to wherever it went when he did not need it by his side, and silently took in the proceedings that followed.

Rider offered them his car, and Saber's Master spoke to his own in what was on the surface a simple greeting. Whatever the result of these were, Lancer would leave the decisions up to Aarne. That was, after all, the job of a soldier, no matter how great and no matter how legendary.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 20, 2010)

After waiting for half an hour, the man in the business suit decided that the other masters have either already arrived and left or were not coming at all. He got up from the bench he was sitting at and headed for the door. It didn't matter to him that no one else was coming. He had already seen the ones outside and will report back to his master.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 20, 2010)

Saber took a single step forward, again his strange advance seemed to close a dozen meters before he took a second advance to reach his master. He had no enmity towards the other warrior, the desire of kill simply wasn't there for him. "I'm the servant Saber." He made the formal introduction. 

Fighting had always bothered him. The preparations were the sharp edge which sliced into an enemy, and a battle was just the dull finish. Even in formal duels, he would not fight just anybody, there is no point in displaying force for all to see. Picking the proper opponent, at the proper time. Fighting only when the match was already one, that is what a battle truly is. More noble than the violence of simpletons.

"To the priest."


----------



## Serp (Mar 20, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Berserker clapped, giggling creepily. It wasn't a murderer creepy, or a dictator creepy, but rather a mix of both. "You can call me Decapodion 10, ruler of freedomland! Here, have a coconut!" He rummaged through his pockets for coconuts, but found nothing. "I'll give you your coconut of freedomness later." He skipped happily around his master. "Well, what are we waiting for? I wanna incite the crowd with my pulchretude!"
> 
> Bereserker skipped happily towards the stairs and entered the upper floors of his master's house, completely ignoring the fact that there was a door. Like doors mattered to a being like him. One of his master's servants, who incidentally didn't have any powers, was one of the first beings he met other than his master. "Hello Skinnybutt!"
> 
> ...



"Berserker! As your master I command you not to envelop my maids and man servants in your fold of insanity." After that command Avy walked out of the house, in the old night air and towards the church. He wondered how many more masters would come to register tonight, and if he would be in for a battle.

As they walked to Kotohime, Avy turned back to Berserker. "To any normal person this would be a silly question, but will you later gift me with your true Identity, or  rather do you even know your true Identity, but alas keep quiet now, for the walls and trees have ears."

It was it, they were at the door of the church.
"Shall we enter, or have you any thing to do, nonsense or practical, I care not just get it over with."


----------



## Watchman (Mar 21, 2010)

Aarne caught the keys that Rider threw him, and moved towards the car, glancing between the grinning Servant and Servant Saber, whose master had revealed herself - a mere slip of a girl, but unmistakeably a Magus, and a confident one.

"But since we're all gathered here already, wouldn't it be a waste if we did not at least greet each other properly?"

"Hmm. All you need to know is that I plan to win this war," Aarne said, but scribbled something on a piece of scrap paper before folding it and passing it to Saber's Master. "Now if you'll excuse me, I have better things to do than stand around exchanging pleasantries."

Getting into the car Rider had brought, along with Lancer, Aarne drove off. As they reached the base of the hill, they passed a taxi, but he paid it no mind.

"I'm no local either, Lancer," he said to the Servant. "But I know the major sights of this city, at least." Noting that Rider had left piles of stuff in the back seat, he frowned. "Take a look at some of that, Lancer. It might come in handy."

Driving around the two halves of Fuyuki, once he and his Servant had agreed they'd seen enough, Aarne parked the car in Miyama, and they walked back across the bridge to Shinto, before proceeding to the apartment.

_We're probably going to have a lot of busy days from now on, so I might as well have one last good sleep_, he thought with a wry smile.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 21, 2010)

As Lancer and Aarne left, and with Saber and Rin going up to the Church, Rider was alone at the gate. He left the Church area, not bothering to hide his presence at all so that any Servant could follow him.

Acquiring another automobile as a form of transportation, he then dropped off at a convenience store to refresh himself with the delicacies of the new world, quite throughly enjoying them, all the while asking many inane questions that seemed unfitting of a Servant.

"You call these [hotdogs] right? Such an ingenious foodstuff, pass me the tomato paste." 

"How do you get this buzzing sensation into liquid? It's quite enjoyable."

"This drink is too bitter, I don't suppose you have something to sweeten it?"

"You open this container using a blade correct? How impractical."

Unless interrupted, it would seem that Rider would go on this way the whole night.


----------



## lambda (Mar 21, 2010)

"Servants aren't permitted in the Church. Wait for me here." Rin repressed a snort.This Saber was so timid!

She accepted the paper Lancer's master gave her with a polite smile and headed into the Church. She was mildly surprised to find out that the man who'd introduced himself as Rider's master was Kuzuki-Sensei. That was strange, as she didn't think he was a magus. 

"It is the first time this church received so many guests at the same time. Hello, Rin, I suppose your presence here means you succeded in your sumoning?"

"You knew I would, you fake priest."

Kotomine Kirei nodded with his usual half smile plastered on his face.

 "You're right of course. I'm well aware of your talent."

They  continued trading banter as in the back of her mind Rin felt her familiars successfully slip undetected in a fold of the two other Masters' clothes.

There had been no entertainment, but maybe the night wasn't a total loss. 

----

Her talk with Kirei finished, Rin exited the Church. She found Saber alone, waiting for her patiently. She swallowed her desire to rebuke him for his inaction.

"Let's go home."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2010)

Pudding was indeed king of cocoa-based food, at least that's what Berserker thought. If only he could find a store right now that accepts quatloos...

Oh yes, his master was telling him stuff. "The trees have ears? I should swab them later." He uttered. "Okay, let's do this!" Berserker raised his arms up, his fingers twitching. "Narnia awaits!!!"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 21, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Servants aren't permitted in the Church. Wait for me here." Rin repressed a snort.This Saber was so timid!
> 
> She accepted the paper Lancer's master gave her with a polite smile and headed into the Church. She was mildly surprised to find out that the man who'd introduced himself as Rider's master was Kuzuki-Sensei. That was strange, as she didn't think he was a magus.
> 
> ...



"Fine." Saber said, he can't recall if he'd ever spoken to such a confident woman. As far back as his memories would tell him, every girl he met was soft-spoken and reserved. Even queens knew better than to bark orders at a man. The attitudes of this changing world was becoming exceedingly irritating. 

"I'll stay outside for the time being." Saber spoke to his master once they had arrived back at her castle. The area was large enough that it'd warrant a servant on the outside rather than guarding close-by in the night. Plus, from what Saber had already seen of the castle's interior, he did not want to know what went on in there.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 21, 2010)

It was around 6am in fuyuki City, a pair of persons were walking talking about something, if anyone could see them it would be obvious they where Christian or Catholic, seems a father and a nun going to the more know Church around.
Style: “seems threes a commotion ahead, seems the masters have start to gather, are you sure you are goanna be fine alone? The war it’s close to start and you haven’t even summon your servant”
Index: “it’s ok, bedsides the protocol say I must first show my respects to the mediator, and I also have a letter from the leader of the burial angency”.
And so the 2 figures arrive to the church, it was a war already you could almost suffocate under the hostilities of the master/servants around, ignoring them the pair go inside and present themselves to Kotohime.
Index: (taking him hand and bowing) pleasure to make your aquitance father Kotohime, I am Index and this is Style Magnus my guardian, I have come to deliver a letter from Mrs. Narbarek, I see you are attending pressing matters at the moment, do you mind to lend us a room for praying and to wait so your Excellency can talk to us about the replay.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 22, 2010)

Kotomine turned to the two guests. This was the Seventh Master to approach him. This one appeared to be also the youngest of them all. Of course, looks were not everything, as it was easy to disguise ones appearance. taking on his usual half-smiling face, he greeted them.

"welcome. I am Kotomine Kirei, the supervisor of this war. I see that you have not yet summoned a Servant. I suggest you do that soon. Other masters may take that as a sign of weakness and attack you. But for now, you are in a neutral area. Please take your time to ask any questions."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

While going to their room, Index commented
“You are wrong Father Kotohime, I am index under command of Mrs Narbarek leader of the burial agency, I am here as the last 2 holy wars have had some…. Disturbances to say at least, so I am here to reassure the well development of this war, Mrs. Narbarek say this time she would… enlighten you personally if something where to go amiss”

As those words were spoken, the duo makes a move to their room.

Style:  “while your words are true Index, we also have a mission to bring a servant… my servant to participate under the request of the Clock tower” (this brat has grow up… I remember when she just just could ask for food).

Index: “I am hungry… I wonder what Father Kotohime has around… still hurry with your summoning so we can get the replay and go back to England”

Meanwhile Style have been placing some runes on the floor and other to reinforce and hide the summoning to the outsiders, with the help of Index it would be impossible even for top class magus to find out about it.
At the same time index its checking her pockets for a snack or anything that could satisfy her hunger while moving around, without notice a little piece of old wood piercer her skin, as she take it out a bit of blood came from her finger and the little wood was trash somewhere n the middle of the circle.
Index go to a wall and rest herself while watching the flow of magic as Style perform a perfect summoning, after that a old figure appers one could say it was a old mage from a movie like Lord of the Rings”
To the surprise of Style and Index the old man bowed to Index and asked?
“I am the servant caster… are you my master”


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The man who would take part in events at the Servant Caster had arrived. His long robes and white hair, and long flowing white beard would make it an easy guess as to what role he would be playing in this gathering known as the Holy Grail War, but it would do little reveal his identity, or the scope of his abilities.

As he gained his senses, the knowledge of the events to come flowed into his mind. He understood what was happening and it could mean for him. He said to Index, "I am the servant caster, the servant who will win. Are you my master?"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

Index noted something weird a burning sensation on her arm along it was what a normal person would describe as a tattoo, but to her and Style it was clear it was a commanding mantra, all was as clear as water, still they refuse to accept it, she was the master of this servant.

Index: “Style this is bad… and I mean really bad, I can’t be a mediator with a commanding mantra, but how in the lord name this happen?”

Style: “I don’t know but the ritual was perfect… anyways that’s not important at the moment”

Index: “You are right, anyways I call me Index I am your master, I must sound rude saying this but are you …… I see, it may sound rude of my part to say this but could you change a bit your appearance I think you are too easy to identify and assume your spirit form.  And Style please call Father Kotohime”


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

"Very well, master Index." Caster raised his staff above his head and his appearance shifted to that of a much younger, well groomed man. He was clearly still himself, but a much younger version of himself with short dark hair. His beard was also much shorter. He shifted to his spirit form at the same time.

"How has the war progressed so far?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 22, 2010)

"Well, this is strange indeed. But it does not matter. I can supervise the war alone. You are now a master of this was Index. I hope you know the rules" Kotomine said.

"Now that the final master is chosen, the war can now begin. Please leave the church now. You may not enter unless you wish to give up."

Without waiting for a reply, Kotomine turned and headed for the back of the Church.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

“Father Kotohime we would leave at once, but remember both the Church and the Clock tower have their eyes on you at the moment, and so I would keep mine also.”

As that’s been say the nun and her partners leave the temple under the piercing stares of others. She bowed down and introduces herself.  “Under unforeseen circumstances I have been forced to enter this holy war, I am Index pleased to be your aquitance.” As the formalities where taken she and Style start walking to what seemed a long endless road.

“Style you go back to England and report this, I can’t be a mediator on this war like this, I would try to check that old garlic, it seems he can’t be trusted”. And wish list telepathically talking to Caster “Well caster, seems we are a little bit behind other masters, I am not familiar with this land and the other master already see us I did mask your presence so I don’t think they note you, anyways care to tell me a bit of your abilities and how good are you at scrying”.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

"The stories of my exploits are still known are they not? ..." Caster explained his abilities privately to Index as they walked.

"More importantly, we should find a secure place to stay."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

"I agree Caster, but I am new here, I know of 2 strong mage families around the Tohsaka and the Einzbern, also with 5 previews wars I am sure there must be some magical lei lines around with strong prana pools, lets try to see 1 of those thats free, I don't think we are on condition to fight at the moment"

"About you... I wish you had more confidence on your own exploids on the past, yes you are really well know thats why I ask you to change your apperance, by the way beards are not so popular nowdays, I suggest you shift your staff into a cane or something"

At the time o talking Index have stop on restaurant and asking such a quantity of food it was imposible to describe... for the sake of people. (by this time style would be on his way to the airport and england).

"Anyways its pretty easy to identify the flow of magic with servants around, I feel 4 bedsides you on the Church but 3 presence which means at least 1 of those was assasin, but for what I noted there where 3 masters, so either assasin master its rather good at hidding or... father kotohime its breaking a few rules. Anyways lets head to the closes lei line and do a scan to find a suitable place".


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

At that exact moment, Rider felt a premonition.

There wasn't enough ketchup on his hotdog.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "I agree Caster, but I am new here, I know of 2 strong mage families around the Tohsaka and the Einzbern, also with 5 previews wars I am sure there must be some magical lei lines around with strong prana pools, lets try to see 1 of those thats free, I don't think we are on condition to fight at the moment"
> 
> "About you... I wish you had more confidence on your own exploids on the past, yes you are really well know thats why I ask you to change your apperance, by the way beards are not so popular nowdays, I suggest you shift your staff into a cane or something"
> 
> ...



"Oi, of all the things to remembered for. If you where told to do impossible things you might not be so confident either," he groaned.

After a while he said, "This time seems far removed from the time I came from. I will need your help if I am to assimilate well enough to avoid standing out."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

"lets make this fast, we need to move to catch up other master, can you investigate a castle outside the city, the Einzbern family normally set there, but I hear they are not taking part on this war, I am a person nun I belive in the imposible as out Lord is with us".

Eating with a peace so horrible unfitting of a girl, much less of a nun, seems like this store would beed a big resuply when this "client" is gone.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

Rider stuffed himself like a king and read all the media on stock, and he was now incredibly bored.

"What a slow start to the war, I'm disappointed at this turn of events."

"I might actually have to make the first strike, a pity."

And the very next second, Rider and his car were gone from sight.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Archer adjusted his tie, in the mirror, the way the simple beige suit he was wearing satisfied him greatly. He had to admit, he felt much better now that he was dressed like a normal person. 

"How do I look, Master?"Satsuki asked cheerfully with a twirl. 

The black suit Satsuki had selected looked completely out of place on her small frame, but Archer supposed it was the point. His master had decided to be bait, after all.

As Archer paid for the clothes, warning bells rang off in his mind. He grabbed his Master's arm and hurried outside to their bike.

"Is it a Servant, Rei?"

Archer nodded."Yes, he is coming toward us very quickly. What do you decide, Master, will we fight or flee?"

"We won't win unless we figh Rei. Let's get him."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "lets make this fast, we need to move to catch up other master, can you investigate a castle outside the city, the Einzbern family normally set there, but I hear they are not taking part on this war, I am a person nun I belive in the imposible as out Lord is with us".
> 
> Eating with a peace so horrible unfitting of a girl, much less of a nun, seems like this store would beed a big resuply when this "client" is gone.



"Sounds like a good place to fortify. We should move quickly to gain control of it. Chances are there are others in the war who will have the same plan."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Is it a Servant, Rei?"
> 
> Archer nodded."Yes, he is coming toward us very quickly. What do you decide, Master, will we fight or flee?"
> 
> "We won't win unless we figh Rei. Let's get him."



Sensing a Servant, Rider felt that this automobile was a deathtrap, and abandoned it immediately as soon as he got within sight of the Servant, the automobile then crashing and burning behind him after being hit with unknown projectiles, causing a bit of panic in the area which he immediately calmed down with his ability.

Oddly, the Servant was wearing a suit not unlike his own, and she seemed to be next to her Master, also wearing a suit. Rider was beginning to wonder if this was common attire, but the masses didn't seem to be wearing them, so he purged the thought from his mind to dwell upon later.

Clapping his hands and with a smile, Rider started to speak. "A preemptive strike? Now that's the kind of spirit I'd expect from a soldier at war!" 

"I am Servant Rider, and to who do I owe this pleasure?" Rider said, no killing intent emanating off him at all.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

As his Master had requested, Archer took the lead."My name is none of your business, Rider. What are you playing at, making such a racket in the middle of town?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

"What racket? I may see a burning piece of metal but nobody seems to be panicking." Rider says as he spreads his arms to gesture at the completely calm people, one of which hosed water on the car to stop the fire.

"I assume you are the Master and that girl is the Servant? You have quite the bravado boy!" he exclaims with a hearty laugh. 

"However, pluck only gets you through so much, so I'll let you get the first hit in." he finishes as he waits patiently for their strike.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

“I am a servant, that’s all you need to know… but start a fight right here it’s a bit against the ruling of the grial. This is bad master, your orders?”

As that is been say Sacchin put her hand on her back waiting for a command.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> ?I am a servant, that?s all you need to know? but start a fight right here it?s a bit against the ruling of the grial. This is bad master, your orders??
> 
> As that is been say Sacchin put her hand on her back waiting for a command.



"How would you know that my dear Rival, unless you have spoken with the mediator?" Rider says with a cunning grin.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "What racket? I may see a burning piece of metal but nobody seems to be panicking." Rider says as he spreads his arms to gesture at the completely calm people, one of which hosed water on the car to stop the fire.
> 
> "I assume you are the Master and that girl is the Servant? You have quite the bravado boy!" he exclaims with a hearty laugh.
> 
> "However, pluck only gets you through so much, so I'll let you get the first hit in." he finishes as he waits patiently for their strike.





Xelloss said:


> “I am a servant, that’s all you need to know… but start a fight right here it’s a bit against the ruling of the grial. This is bad master, your orders?”
> 
> As that is been say Sacchin put her hand on her back waiting for a command.


 Archer snorted derisively. "The first hit? Here? In the middle of the town and surrounded by people under your thrall? You must take me for a fool."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> The first hit? Here? in the middle of the town and surrounded by people under your thrall? You must take me for a fool.



"If I had taken you for nitwits, why would I have bothered revealing myself? In fact, I have a proposition if you're interested, and it's in your benefit to listen now isn't it?" Rider says calmly, traces of the former grin gone.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Archer looked around once worriedly. Despite Rider's assurance, it didn't feel right staying here for too long. " Fine, I'll hear what you have to say, but only after we go somewhere else."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer looked around once worriedly. Despite Rider's assurance, it didn't feel right staying here for too long. " Fine, I'll hear what you have to say, but only after we go somewhere else."



Rider instantly spotted the feeble attempt at buying time. "That's a bit disappointing boy, I didn't think you the type." he said with a slight tone.

"I'll just spit it out, I wish to form an alliance with you and your Servant." he said straightforwardly. "I'm not the strongest Servant in this war, and in fact probably the weakest in terms of combat." he admitted without hesitation.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Caster entered a state of prophetic prayer to determine what would be found at the Einzbern castle at the edge of town, and what they are expected to find when they arrive there.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

As you commant master, Sacchin then pick up a motercycle of a person passing by and mount up comming to pick up his master.

"Anywhere you want to settle this Rider?"


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Rider instantly spotted the feeble attempt at buying time. "That's a bit disappointing boy, I didn't think you the type." he said with a slight tone.
> 
> "I'll just spit it out, I wish to form an alliance with you and your Servant." he said straightforwardly. "I'm not the strongest Servant in this war, and in fact probably the weakest in terms of combat." he admitted without hesitation.


 " Some of us will still have to live in this world beyond the end of the week. But anyway..."

"Wouldn't that sort of alliance be up to your Master? And if you're so weak, what would I get from an alliance with you?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> " Some of us will still have to live in this world beyond the end of the week. But anyway..."
> 
> "Wouldn't that sort of alliance be up to your Master? And if you're so weak, what would I get from an alliance with you?"



"Like I said, in terms of combat."

"I am sure you noticed that the current situation is completely in my favor, even if your Servant outstrips me in sheer power."

"My ability to stack the odds to my advantage, isn't that incentive enough?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Caster says to Index, "The Castle sits empty. It is ours for the taking. Lets go."


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Like I said, in terms of combat."
> 
> "I am sure you noticed that the current situation is completely in my favor, even if your Servant outstrips me in sheer power."
> 
> "My ability to stack the odds to my advantage, isn't that incentive enough?"


 "Do you mean you intend to involve everyone in this town into this War?"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Like I said, in terms of combat."
> 
> "I am sure you noticed that the current situation is completely in my favor, even if your Servant outstrips me in sheer power."
> 
> "My ability to stack the odds to my advantage, isn't that incentive enough?"



"In you favor... seems you have a deathwish, I can take you down here and now even with all this people... and if needed I would take them out as well, so master whats you command?".


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Do you mean you intend to involve everyone in this town into this War?"





Xelloss said:


> "In you favor... seems you have a deathwish, I can take you down here and now even with all this people... and if needed I would take them out as well, so master whats you command?".



"Aren't they already involved? Though I doubt you enjoy this pointless exchange of rhetoric, so I will ask you another time."

"Do you wish to form an alliance with me? If yes, then I will depart and contact you at a later time. If no, I'm afraid I can't let you leave alive." Rider finishes, still no killing intent to be felt.

"Truly a Hobson's choice."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Caster says to Index, "The Castle sits empty. It is ours for the taking. Lets go."



"Good enough, question you does your mind can handle extensive knowlagde, and direct mind attacks?, anyways lets prepare, we need lets try to find who is each servant and master, and lets try to remain hidden for the moment, for what I normally know Berserker and saber would be our main problems."

As this happens Index set out to the Castle just moving at a fast peace.

"We also need to set defenses around the perimeter and inside".


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Aren't they already involved? Though I doubt you enjoy this pointless exchange of rhetoric, so I will ask you another time."
> 
> "Do you wish to form an alliance with me? If yes, then I will depart and contact you at a later time. If no, I'm afraid I can't let you leave alive." Rider finishes, still no killing intent to be felt.
> 
> "Truly a Hobson's choice."


Archer could barely believe how frivolous the Servant was, so ready to throw away lives. Was this really a Heroic Spirit? Damn the consequences, this wasn't someone Archer could let run free.

"Then do your worst!" He declared as he grabbed his gun into his coat.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer could barely believe how frivolous the Servant was, so ready to throw away lives. Was this really a Heroic Spirit? Damn the consequences, this wasn't someone Archer could let run free.
> 
> "Then do your worst!" He declared as he grabbed his gun into his coat.



"I'm not a liar, go ahead and strike first."  Rider waited, seeing if the Master or the Servant would strike.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I'm not a liar, go ahead and strike first."  Rider waited, seeing if the Master or the Servant would strike.



Sacchin take 2 guns from her suit and dash towards the servant firing in rapid succession with 1 of them, the other just holding (While this Sacchin start to mumble something under her breath and magic start running on her body), all the sudden in super human speed she was behind Rider firing, it seems she is trying to create a commotion to drive people away.

?Master remain in range, so I can fight assist me if you can?.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacchin take 2 guns from her suit and dash towards the servant firing in rapid succession with 1 of them, the other just holding (While this Sacchin start to mumble something under her breath and magic start running on her body), all the sudden in super human speed she was behind Rider firing, it seems she is trying to create a commotion to drive people away.
> 
> ?Master remain in range, so I can fight assist me if you can?.



"So you must be Archer? You should know that neither of us can be harmed by plain bullets." Rider says as he nonchalantly dodges the Servant's shots.

"You still have one free shot boy." Rider says to the Master of Archer.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Rider dodged the shot from his Master with contemptuous ease, making full use of a Servant supehuman speed.

To Archer mind's eye, he might as well have been standing still. Due to the combination of his gifted marksmanship and his instinctual knowledge of his enemies intention, there were litterally no way his shots could miss.

And so five bullets flew toward Rider's head, their aim true.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rider dodged the shot from his Master with contemptuous ease, making full use of a Servant supehuman speed.
> 
> To Archer mind's eye, he might as well have been standing still. Due to the combination of his gifted marksmanship and his instinctual knowledge of his enemies intention, there were litterally no way his shots could miss.
> 
> And so five bullets flew toward Rider's head, their aim true.



A red scutum shield popped out of nowhere and bounced the bullets right off. "My Emperor! It's a pleasure to be serving you again!" said the man holding the shield, a man whose strength could be easily sensed, yet was unnamed.

"My friend, it seems it is time for you to continue to serve me." Rider said to the man.

"Yes Emperor! I shall dispose of these miscreants in your name!" the man said enthusiastically, brandishing a spear with a belted sword, ready to fight for his Emperor.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> A red square shield popped out of nowhere and bounced the bullets right off. "My Emperor! It's a pleasure to be serving you again!" said the man holding the shield, a man whose strength could be easily sensed, yet was unnamed.
> 
> "My friend, it seems it is time for you to continue to serve me." Rider said to the man.
> 
> "Yes Emperor! I shall dispose of these miscreants in your name!" the man said enthusiastically, brandishing a spear with a belted sword, ready to fight for his Emperor.


Archer did not blink at this turn of event. The man's confidence must have come from something after all. Instead he let the newcomer to Satsuki and focused on attacking the origanal Servant.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

"If my subject did not come to save me, your shots would've gone straight through my head, in comparison, the girl's shots didn't even graze me. You must be the Servant then?" Rider said laughingly.

"It's a pleasure to have saved your life Emperor!" the unknown man said.

"Same to have you here my friend." Rider answered.

The unknown man stayed near Rider, ready to protect him from any further attacks.

"I think I've kept my promise to you, my rivals! I will attack momentarily." Rider said like a joke.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Kuzuki Souichirou was a Master. It made no sense, the man was no magus.

Still, he'd come to the church and introduced himself as one and Rider had recognized him. She needed to investigate further.

She checked the map on her desk and the two markers that designed the familiars she'd left on Kuzuki and Lancer's Master. Kuzuki was slowly making in way into the town, probably going to school, but the other was staying in one position. Tentatively, Rin marked it as his base of operation.

She took a quick shower, readied herself for school and quickly ate her breakfast. Shinji had been the one who'd made it of course.
Then, after checking once again that she was ready, Rin exited the house.

She was greeted by her Servant." What are our plan for today, Master?"

Rin grinned sunnily. "We're going to school!"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

Saachin dashed toward the new opponent, dropping a barrage toward him, grabbing the shield the person was holding and with inhuman strength, something more close to a berserker and smashing it, having both the servant and his assistance in front of him. (while setting away the gun that hasn?t been fired)

?So coward enough to depends on others no?


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Saachin dashed toward the new opponent, dropping a barrage toward him, grabbing the shield the person was holding and with inhuman strength, something more close to a berserker and smashing it, having both the servant and his assistance in front of him. (while setting away the gun that hasn’t been fired)
> 
> “So coward enough to depends on others no”



The unknown man shield bashed the girl backwards without hesitation, brute strength was meager against technique honed by war, not even letting her get close to Rider.

"Woman, you are too naive! The strength of 10 men you might have, but the experience of a newborn pup!" the unknown man taunted.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> The unknown man shield bashed the girl backwards without hesitation, brute strength was meager against technique honed by war, not even letting her get close to Rider.
> 
> "Woman, you are too naive! The strength of 10 men you might have, but you have the experience of a newborn pup!" the unknown man taunted.



"Is that so... overconfidence it?s the path to a downfall, I never say I was Archer that was your assumption"

(Using Reinforce to attain a speed that would rival a lancer class for a brief moment) Blitzing the shield of Rider and using a hit that cause even the floor to shatter, and dropping the gun without a second through grabbing the throat of her opponent.

?I hope hell has a nice place for dogs because you are going there?.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Good enough, question you does your mind can handle extensive knowlagde, and direct mind attacks?, anyways lets prepare, we need lets try to find who is each servant and master, and lets try to remain hidden for the moment, for what I normally know Berserker and saber would be our main problems."
> 
> As this happens Index set out to the Castle just moving at a fast peace.
> 
> "We also need to set defenses around the perimeter and inside".



"Very well."

When they arrive at the castle, Caster takes a moment of privacy. Although he insists that Index not be allowed in the room, a light can be seen threw the crack in the doorway for several minutes. When he finishes, he begins to traverse the castle grounds and and the castle. He periodically stops in certain places to strike the ground with his staff or wave it in the air. Once he has done this, he returns to Index and says, "It is done, we will be well protected."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: _School Prep_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saber hadn't bothered to ask what a school was. The term was unfamiliar, but knowledge from the Throne of Heroes enlightened him enough that he could compare it to the educational institutions of his time.

Saber entered his spirit form as people started to populate the streets, as much as he hated this form, he knew it was necessary for a situation like this. 

"Don't you think you could avoid school for the duration of this war?" Saber asked, he wasn't sure if his master would speak to his spiritual form in public, but the question tugged at his mind. "If you need something from there, I could always get it myself." Even as they arrived at the school, the idea of spending hours in spirit form drudged on Saber's mind.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Is that so... overconfidence it?s the path to a downfall, I never say I was Archer that was your assumption"
> 
> (Using Reinforce to attain a speed that would rival a lancer class for a brief moment) Blitzing the shield of Rider and using a hit that cause even the floor to shatter, and dropping the gun without a second through grabbing the throat of her opponent.
> 
> ?I hope hell has a nice place for dogs because you are going there?.



The unknown man disappears into thin air, and is re-summoned behind Rider.

"She got you there." Rider said laughingly.

"It's a mistake I won't make again Emperor, she is quite formidable for a whore." the unknown man joked back, then returned to stance.

"We can keep this up forever, nothing's going to happen unless you kill me." Rider finishes jeeringly.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Before the newcomer had even started his interception of his Master, Archer perceived the approaching opportunity. As the man started his movement, he let loose another barrage of bullets. Before he had finished pushing away his Master, they'd already passed him and nearly reached his master.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> Before the newcomer had even started his interception of his Master, Archer perceived the approaching opportunity. As the man started his movement, he let loose another barrage of bullets. Before he had finished pushing away his Master, they'd already passed him and nearly reached his master.



"EMPEROR! WATCH OUT!" the unknown man shouted, unable to do anything.

"Don't worry so much." Rider says as the bullets miss him completely, due to the speartip of the unknown man being in precisely the correct spot to deflect most of the bullets, except one which grazed Rider's shoulder.

"I didn't survive all those past assassinations for no reason, Lady Luck watches over me." Rider says, brushing his shoulder, frowning a bit at the gash. "I can't rely on her all the time, but she helps when it counts." Rider says as he heals the wound using excess mana. 

"I failed you Emperor, please forgive me!" the unknown man pleaded.

"This is a different time, I'll withhold your punishment indefinitely." Rider finished with a short grin. 

"So, are we going to keep this up? Or do you reconsider our alliance?" Rider asked, already knowing the answer.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "Very well."
> 
> When they arrive at the castle, Caster takes a moment of privacy. Although he insists that Index not be allowed in the room, a light can be seen threw the crack in the doorway for several minutes. When he finishes, he begins to traverse the castle grounds and and the castle. He periodically stops in certain places to strike the ground with his staff or wave it in the air. Once he has done this, he returns to Index and says, "It is done, we will be well protected."



?That?s a rather complex spell, I don?t think any master would be able to pass it, but how about we add this?. as a countermeasure or it try to be disable, believe me my knowledge of magic its second only to God. On topic women are a bit freer nowadays so if you intend to pass as a normal person when going out there keeps that in mind yet I don?t think it would be necessary?

Index then sat on the floor and start to draw a diagram? ?I would teach you a few spells, I don?t think you know this ones, but the mana needed its probably beyond my capabilities without putting me to risk?.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber hadn't bothered to ask what a school was. The term was unfamiliar, but knowledge from the Throne of Heroes enlightened him enough that he could compare it to the educational institutions of his time.
> 
> Saber entered his spirit form as people started to populate the streets, as much as he hated this form, he knew it was necessary for a situation like this.
> 
> "Don't you think you could avoid school for the duration of this war?" Saber asked, he wasn't sure if his master would speak to his spiritual form in public, but the question tugged at his mind. "If you need something from there, I could always get it myself." Even as they arrived at the school, the idea of spending hours in spirit form drudged on Saber's mind.


"Get me things, huh?" Rin repeated pensively. "How about people?" 

Then she shook her head, discarding the idea. If Kuzuki was a Master his Servant would be with him. She might have joked once or twice about destroying the school but she had no intention of fighting there in broad daylight.

"If I don't go to school, it'll look suspicious. I already know there's another Master who goes there. Why not one more?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Get me things, huh?" Rin repeated pensively, "How about people?"
> 
> Then she shook her head, discarding the idea. If Kuzuki was a Master, his Servant would be with him. She might have joked once or twice about destroying the school, but she had no intention of fighting there in broad daylight.
> 
> "If I don't go to school, it'll look suspicious. I already know there's another Master who goes there. Why not one more?"



Saber probably could have brought her someone from the school, but doing so without drawing attention isn't something so easy. Perhaps one of the Assassin class could perform such a feat, but Saber had limits even if he didn't acknowledge them.

"We'll see." Saber said, he couldn't tell his master that they couldn't stay at the school because spirit form was uncomfortable, he'd just ignore it. Plenty of times he's been forced to put up with things he disliked, in fact it's probably become a habit by now. 

"The chance isn't likely to come until after the school empties. Be patient until then." There probably wasn't much of a need for that kind of warning, his master wasn't abnormally hasty.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

"So, you have surpassed even me. Very well, I may have the mana to perform the spells that you cannot. Show me what it is you have to teach me."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

“Master he seems to be a tricky one, should I take this trash serious and end this?”

Sacchin gets up and clean the dust of her suit as she takes the gun she have been holding back all along.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

"You're getting serious? Finally, I was bored fighitng your weak spirited moves." the unknown man exclaims.

"She did get a choke on you, don't underestimate her." Rider says, looking like he's thinking of something else.

"...It won't happen again Emperor, I'll gut her this time." the unknown man answers, raising his shield.

"I'd like you to wait until we hear their answer." Rider commanded.

"Yes Emperor." the unknown man said, still holding his shield up.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Get me things, huh?" Rin repeated pensively. "How about people?"
> 
> Then she shook her head, discarding the idea. If Kuzuki was a Master his Servant would be with him. She might have joked once or twice about destroying the school but she had no intention of fighting there in broad daylight.
> 
> "If I don't go to school, it'll look suspicious. I already know there's another Master who goes there. Why not one more?"



A figure ran past Rin, almost knocking her off her feet. The person stopped, then turned to see who he almost tan into. Seeing Rin, he quickly walked back to face her.

"Ah, Matou-san. I've been looking for you. I ran into Kuzuki-sensei earlier otday and he told me to tell you this: He wants to talk to you sometime today. he'll be waiting in his office," Emiya Shirou said quickly.

Without waiting for a reply, he turned and walked quickly towards the school.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "So, you have surpassed even me. Very well, I may have the mana to perform the spells that you cannot. Show me what it is you have to teach me."



?I am not really mocking you Caster,  I have a great deal of respect for your actions on the past, are you familiar with the Index  Librorum Prohibitorum??

?I have all the mystical knowledge of the world within me, first let me teach you the Gregorian chant, and Hells fear spells, along with Feathers of light? As this happen Index created a link with the mansion ?This model it?s the house anything that happen on the model happen to the house and people here now let?s start the teaching if you don?t mind?


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "EMPEROR! WATCH OUT!" the unknown man shouted, unable to do anything.
> 
> "Don't worry so much." Rider says as the bullets miss him completely, due to the speartip of the unknown man being in precisely the correct spot to deflect most of the bullets, except one which grazed Rider's shoulder.
> 
> ...


 Archer supressed his shock as best as he could. The apparition of the other Servant had been one thing, but this! This shouldn't have been possible! He had known the bullet were going to hit! Then reality had... shifted somehow and the spear had been in the way. This was bad, He couldn't risk to endangering his Master for much longer and using his Noble Phantasm...

No, not now.

"I'll never work with someone who thinks so cheaply of human lives!" He shouted.

Still, the question remained: What now?


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 22, 2010)

The sound of sirens cut through the air. Several police cars were approaching, and would arrive in less than a minute. Apparently the exploding car had not gone unnoticed and someone had contacted the police.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

"I don't believe such a thing existed in my time, nevertheless I will learn what you have to teach."

((Might be best to just PM the details))


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer supressed as much as he could his shock. The apparition of the other Servant had been one thing, but this! This shouldn't have been possible! He had known the bullet were going to hit! Then reality had... shifted somehow and the spear had been in the way. This was bad, He coudln't risk to endangering his Master for much longer,And using his Noble Phantasm...
> 
> No, not now.
> 
> ...



"Return, you have no more business here." Rider says to the unknown man. "As you wish Emperor, may we meet again." the unknown man said as he vanished. "May we meet again." Rider responded.

Rider flipped a coin, and all the civilians in the area were back to their senses. Although they were a bit shocked at the wrecked car, it was quickly disposed of and the flow of people went back to normal. Rider walked over to Archer and patted his shoulder.

"You are a good rival boy, I'll let this match count as a draw." Rider said, smiling a bit. "The next time we meet, I expect you to go all out, Archer." Rider finished as he walked away in Spirit Form.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Return, you have no more business here." Rider says to the unknown man. "As you wish Emperor, may we meet again." the unknown man said as he vanished. "May we meet again." Rider responded.
> 
> Rider flipped a coin, and all the civilians in the area were back to their senses. Although they were a bit shocked at the wrecked car, it was quickly disposed of and the flow of people went back to normal. Rider walked over to Archer and patted his shoulder.
> 
> "You are a good rival boy, I'll let this match count as a draw." Rider said, smiling a bit. "The next time we meet, I expect you to go all out, Archer." Rider finished as he walked away in Spirit Form.



"Hold it there Raider"

Taking out the barrel replica "even if you summon your shields you can't really stop this, my master say you are not getting away".


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 22, 2010)

By the time the girl had told him to stop, Rider was already somewhere else in Fuyuki City.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2010)

As Archer quickly snatched his Master and drove away, anger and relief warred inside of him. Relief at getting away fairly unscathed and rage at having failed to deail with the dangerous mastermind.

But quickly he suppressed those emotions, this was in the past, now was  time to think about the future. The fight had been a good opportunity to judge his Master's abilities and as he'd feared, there were severely lacking. That was something he needed to change.

With that in mind, Archer drove out of Fuyuki, in the direction of the thick forest on its outskirts.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

lambda said:


> As Archer quickly snatched his Master and drove away, anger and relief warred inside of him. Relief at getting away fairly unscathed and rage at having failed to deail with the dangerous mastermind.
> 
> But quickly he suppressed those emotions, this was in the past, now was  time to think about the future. The fight had been a good opportunity to judge his Master's abilities and as he'd feared, there were severely lacking. That was something he needed to change.
> 
> With that in mind, Archer drove out of Fuyuki, in the direction of the thick forest on its outskirts.



?Not that I mind been carried away by a knight in suit?? whisper: I would rather Tohno kun ?but you seems to have a few things in your mind no Rei??

?Let me guess me guess you are thinking that your master its weak and this plan is bound to fail?.

Sacchin has a impish smile at her ?All this is perfect according to my plan, they think your servant its weak, they think the master is strong, so we aim to the servant, I think I told you I am a vampire, while I can stand in sunlight I get weaken plus they now in the worse case think I am just a human mage?.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> ?Not that I mind been carried away by a knight in suit?? whisper: I would rather Tohno kun ?but you seems to have a few things in your mind no Rei??
> 
> ?Let me guess me guess you are thinking that your master its weak and this plan is bound to fail?.
> 
> Sacchin has a impish smile at her ?All this is perfect according to my plan, they think your servant its weak, they think the master is strong, so we aim to the servant, I think I told you I am a vampire, while I can stand in sunlight I get weaken plus they now in the worse case think I am just a human mage?.



A person walking by suddenly taps on Satsuki's shoulder.

"While I think it's a good plan to hide your powers, I do not think you should be discussing it out in the open," the person said.



Kotomine Kirei, who had just happened to be out restocking supplies had just overheard their conversation.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

(outside game not: you are not getting close enough to us without Archer actually noticing you).

"Uggg not another crazy person from the Church I already have enough dealing with Ciel-senpai, just take the onions I send you and let me be its already hard enough dealing with servants to have trouble with the Burial agency"

Sacchin sign heavily... 

"So whats the mediator doing so far from his holy ground and in the middle of nowhere?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

After spending a good deal of time learning what Index had to offer, Caster suggests, "We should work out a plan of gaining power. Our holdings here are secure, but we can safely assume our enemies will be planning to eventually attack us here with overwhelming force. If we move quickly we will draw them to our location sooner and before they are prepared to deal with us."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> (outside game not: you are not getting close enough to us without Archer actually noticing you).
> 
> "Uggg not another crazy person from the Church I already have enough dealing with Ciel-senpai, just take the onions I send you and let me be its already hard enough dealing with servants to have trouble with the Burial agency"
> 
> ...



Kotomine smiled at the comment.

"I heard about the 'accident' earlier as I returned from my meal. I spent some time tracking you down, as a letter is not always enough. I also happened to be headed towards a certain place in the forest to follow a rumor I heard."
Kotomine explained.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> After spending a good deal of time learning what Index had to offer, Caster suggests, "We should work out a plan of gaining power. Our holdings here are secure, but we can safely assume our enemies will be planning to eventually attack us here with overwhelming force. If we move quickly we will draw them to our location sooner and before they are prepared to deal with us."



?Yeah I am with you caster, we need to make the first move but first we must find out who the people we are facing are master and servants, and also know who are we missing?

With a weird spell never seeing by caster before in what looking like a model of the people in 3d the projection of the people of the Church appears ?This girl, and this gentleman are a pair, this one here is another I am sure he is a servant but his master was not close, and so this pair, there was another servant around that I didn?t see I am almost certain is Assassin, and I suspect of father kotohime, first the first we must find out who the last 2 servants are so let?s begin a ritual to find out?

?About gaining strength, we are over a lei line we should get all the power we need form it.?


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Kotomine smiled at the comment.
> 
> "I heard about the 'accident' earlier as I returned from my meal. I spent some time tracking you down, as a letter is not always enough. I also happened to be headed towards a certain place in the forest to follow a rumor I heard."
> Kotomine explained.



"for what I hear of Ciel-senpai you are as sly as snake, so I hardly doubt this is a nice coincidence, does the Church forgive a sinner like me to parcipate on the holy grial war? if no I guess you have some personal reason to go as far as search for me."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

"In that case, allow me to commune with my other master.  If he sees fit to tell me, we will know exactly who the other servants are..."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 22, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "for what I hear of Ciel-senpai you are as sly as snake, so I hardly doubt this is a nice coincidence, does the Church forgive a sinner like me to parcipate on the holy grial war? if no I guess you have some personal reason to go as far as search for me."



"You assume I care about what the church thinks. I am the supervisor of this war. My job is to remain neutral. Also, as a priest, I do not lie." Kotomine responded.

He held up something he was holding.

"By the way, I ordered too much for my lunch today. Would you like some mapo tofu?"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 22, 2010)

"Not bloody enough for my taste" taking out something from a bag "Do you want a drink?"

"Last time I hear of Ciel when she was called by 'Mrs we all want to see her death' you did go and seems to care what she at least think as I hear all of you got there so fast it was impresive"

Cutting a tree down

"Sit I am not ask for money for the bench, you have something to tell me no?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 22, 2010)

Kotomine ignored the drink.

"Not all members of the church are single minded. My only reason for coming this way is to investigate something that may interfere with the war, nothing more. Once I finish with that, I will be heading back."

Kotomine pointed towards the direction of the Einzbern castle.

"I recently lost contact with several...associates near that area. Their disappearance may or may not interfere with the war."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2010)

*We're still heeereee*

After a brief introduction to one another's identities and abilities, Aarne had gone to bed, a move which Lancer approved of. Rest was an important weapon, and an restless army was an army doomed to fail, another gem he had picked up from the strategist while he was alive. On the other hand, a Servant only needed to sleep in order to save mana, something which was not a huge concern with Lancer's current Master.

So he quietly cleaned up after his Master instead, saving precious waking hours more suited to the actual fighting of the Holy Grail War. The first thing he had to do was to crush the familiar that Saber's Master had placed onto them, even though it had died quite a long time ago. That was one of the more useful abilities Lancer's Master possessed: his mastery of curses manifested itself as a barrier that killed any minor familiars that tried to harm him, or caused extreme discomfort to animals or humans that tried to do the same. A Servant like Lancer however, was quite naturally completely immune.

The next thing he had to do was to clean up the room, to make it a closer fit to the status of the Master of Lancer. He had man-servants to do that while he was alive, but thankfully the basic knowledge implanted into him included the ability to use various modern household devices. It would not do to have others see someone of Lancer's status sweeping, but it would be much worse to have Lancer's Master live in a dirty house if Lancer himself could help it.

That was his absolute loyalty after all.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Kotomine ignored the drink.
> 
> "Not all members of the church are single minded. My only reason for coming this way is to investigate something that may interfere with the war, nothing more. Once I finish with that, I will be heading back."
> 
> ...



"Associates... either that means Burial agency or more Church loves I take.... something that would invalance the war... interesting, so I guess you need help dealing with this 'suposition"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Associates... either that means Burial agency or more Church loves I take.... something that would invalance the war... interesting, so I guess you need help dealing with this 'suposition"



Kotomine shook his head.

"Although I would appreciate the help, I cannot interrupt the war becasue of a trivial matter like this. But if we were headed to the same location, I won't stop you. As it is, I've already stopped oyu long enough."

With that, he turned towards the direction of the castle and headed off.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Aarne awoke, the sun was shining brightly through the blinds, and a quick glance at his bedside clock confirmed his immediate concern. _Blast it, it's still before midday..._ He was trying to get used to spending his waking hours in the night, where he could move about with less risk of being noticed, but it seemed to be a slow process.

He groaned and forced himself out of bed with some effort, seeing Lancer standing to attention in a corner of the room, which looked... different.

Aarne was no slob, and anyone who accused him of being one would likely receive a hex that ruined their day, but outside of the suffocating confines of the Edelfelt's ancestral home, he had to admit he'd been less than scrupulous about keeping his belongings in order. However, now the room was... spotless, everything sorted into neat and orderly piles. Aarne took this in for a moment, still somewhat slow due to his recent awakening, then smiled.

"I never would have thought my Servant would perform menial labour, though I suppose those organizational skills you had in your... past life probably helped. I don't suppose anything interesting happened whilst I was asleep? Aside from your cleaning, that is."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 23, 2010)

Watchman said:


> When Aarne awoke, the sun was shining brightly through the blinds, and a quick glance at his bedside clock confirmed his immediate concern. _Blast it, it's still before midday..._ He was trying to get used to spending his waking hours in the night, where he could move about with less risk of being noticed, but it seemed to be a slow process.
> 
> He groaned and forced himself out of bed with some effort, seeing Lancer standing to attention in a corner of the room, which looked... different.
> 
> ...



Rider found the residence of Lancer's Master by following his own trail which he left inside the car he gave away the night before. Approaching the front gate of the Master's residence, he found an inconspicuous plastic button which he read was called a [doorbell] that summoned the master of the house outside. He started tapping it repeatedly, getting slightly more aggravated with each push.

"Does this contraption even work? I fail to see how this button summons people outside." Rider says as he continually presses the doorbell, ignorant of the racket it was causing inside the household, but Rider stopped after the 70'th or so doorbell press, and just waited outside patiently.


----------



## lambda (Mar 23, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> “Not that I mind been carried away by a knight in suit…” whisper: I would rather Tohno kun “but you seems to have a few things in your mind no Rei?”
> 
> “Let me guess me guess you are thinking that your master its weak and this plan is bound to fail”.
> 
> Sacchin has a impish smile at her “All this is perfect according to my plan, they think your servant its weak, they think the master is strong, so we aim to the servant, I think I told you I am a vampire, while I can stand in sunlight I get weaken plus they now in the worse case think I am just a human mage”.


 Archer had to shout to be heard over the wind. "It's good to know that wasn't your best, but it is obvious that your skill don't measure up to a Heroic Spirit! Your physical power are superb, but that will not be enough if we come face to face with Saber or Lancer!"

They finally slowed down as they reach a dense forest."It'll be meaningless for me to defeat the enemy's Master if you get killed, Master. That's why I'll use the rest of the day to improve your skills as best as I can."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"My skills are many, Master, and there are few things I would not do for a man who I owe my allegiance to. Besides, this will be my home for the duration of the war as well, and I need something to do at night." Lancer, quite naturally, did not elaborate on how he had not done any serious cleaning since he was a child. For as long as he could remember, he was following his brother from battlefield to battlefield, and by the time they had settled down, they were old, powerful men with more servants than they could count.

"More importantly, I found a familiar that had been planted on your person. It died, but I had to completely destroy it to make sure it was not sending any more information to our enemies. I would assume the one who did it was Saber's Master, she was the only one who got close enough."

Then he stopped, and stared outside.

"A Servant is approaching."

No less than half a minute later, the doorbell starting ringing like there was no tomorrow, and Lancer felt tempted to thrust his weapon straight through the door, skewering whatever Servant was audacious enough to knock at their enemy's door.

"So, what will we do, Master?"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I underestimated Saber's Master... If she managed to plant a familiar on me without me knowing... That probably means she knows where I am. Damn it!_

He paused his thoughts as Lancer kept speaking.

"Eh? Another Servant?" _Ludicrous... they'd managed to pinpoint my location already? I'd hoped I'd have a few days at least..._ Clicking his teeth in irritaiton, he glanced at the door as the doorbell started ringing.

"So, what will we do, Master?" _Tsk, wasn't it obvious? A Servant had come to his very doorstep, an obvious challenge to him, and he would take it up, and pay their insolence back in kind._

"Let's show this fool what happens when they challenge an war-Magus to battle. Let's show them what happens when they fight an _Edelfelt_. Go kill them, Lancer."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2010)

"The answer that I was hoping for, and one you will not regret. I suggest you put some distance between yourself and this fight, Master. I doubt there will be much of a building left when this is over." Lancer said, smiling inwardly as he did so. This was the reason for the Servant Lancer and no other. He was here to fight, and fight he would.

Calling his bisento to his hand, Lancer walked up to the door as the ringing continued, and swung cleanly. It was a fairly small walkway into the apartment, and the strike went through concrete wall and wooden door as though it was empty air. This was the simple, straightforward power that he was known for in life through all his battles, and it was this simple, straightforward power that he would use to win this Holy Grail War. Admittedly his younger brother was more suited to the task of applying brute force, but it did not matter, both his brothers were here with him in spirit.

Kicking down the bisected door as though it was made of paper, Lancer watched for his opponent. If it was Saber, as he thought it was, there was no way he would have been taken out by that surprise attack, and if it was any other Servant, it was unlikely that they would have been foolish enough to knock on their door without some kind of preparation against a pre-emptive strike.

If they were cleft into the twain by such a simple strike though, then it simply showed that they did not truly deserve their names as Heroic Spirits, and taking them out early would surely have been for the best.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Kicking down the bisected door as though it was made of paper, Lancer watched for his opponent. If it was Saber, as he thought it was, there was no way he would have been taken out by that surprise attack, and if it was any other Servant, it was unlikely that they would have been foolish enough to knock on their door without some kind of preparation against a pre-emptive strike.
> 
> If they were cleft into the twain by such a simple strike though, then it simply showed that they did not truly deserve their names as Heroic Spirits, and taking them out early would surely have been for the best.



Dodging such a straightforward strike was an easy task for Rider, though he knew that getting hit by one would debilitate him. Quite happy that the opponent struck first, he was giddy with anticipation at his new rival.

"Is that the way you treat all your guests? How hasty." he says, blowing the dust away and not bothering to hide his presence, a small grin on his face.

"I am Servant Rider, pleasure to meet you two again."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2010)

"I am the Servant Lancer, and I'll be taking that head of yours." Lancer replied, returning the greeting with a deadly calm. It had been decided that Rider was to be their enemy, and until his Master said otherwise, that was how it was going to be. What with how much of an annoyance Rider was turning out to be, Lancer doubted that Aarne was ever going to make peace with this particular Servant, and that made things easy.

Not bothering to move from his position, Lancer pointed his weapon forward and thrust it towards Rider's stomach, the huge pole-arm moving with enough force to skewer at least three humans on the blade alone. He could probably manage more, but the amount of space he had on the blade was limited, and there was no point using very much more force than that. It made quick recoveries more difficult than they had to be.

"You're a damn fool, Servant Rider, walking up to us knowing full well that this was the place I considered my home base. Did you really think you could escape with your life?" Lancer growled as he retracted his weapon and thrust it again, aiming for Rider's neck this time.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "You're a damn fool, Servant Rider, walking up to us knowing full well that this was the place I considered my home base. Did you really think you could escape with your life?" Lancer growled as he retracted his weapon and thrust it again, aiming for Rider's neck this time.



"I was actually just here to pick up my car, but a fight is fine too." Rider says as he slaps the flat side of the Bisento to deflect it, taking advantage of one of the weaknesses of the weapon.

"I'd also like to negotiate and allia-" Rider tried to say but was interrupted by the rapid second Bisento strike, barely slapping it away in time, another split second would have had him beheaded.

"Do you mind taking it easy on me? I'm not exactly the strongest Servant." Rider said jokingly, knowing Lancer would have none of it.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 23, 2010)

_Rider... again..._ Aarne scowled. Whilst Saber and his master were more of a threat, there was something about Rider that instinctively led Aarne to dislike him. 

Still, Lancer had the situation in hand, so he focused on gathering what few indispensable possessions he had and packing them away. Even if Rider died here, they'd have to relocate - this now made at least two Master/Servant teams that knew of this place.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2010)

*VENI VEDI I CHOPPED HIM INTO FIFTY PIECES*

"An alliance is mutually beneficial, Rider. If you can't survive this fight you'd add nothing to our power." Lancer spoke with the assured voice of someone who had first hand experience with the very same issue. He still remembered the strategist's test, back when his brother and lord had needed a brilliant mind to match his brilliant fighters. Lancer had not approved at the time, but as timed passed it was clear that it had been the strategist's test, a test of dedication of desperation that his lord-brother had passed.

None of their names were known far and wide at the time, and hence both strategist and brother had needed to test each other's abilities. The brother's will, and the strategist's sharpness of mind. They had both passed, and it had turned out for the best. This fight however, it was a fight between Heroic Spirits. There were none that were unknown, just those that were legends and those that were local tales. If there none that were unknown, the only true test was that of blades, and Lancer was willing to oblige.

Stepping forward and drawing his blade to his back, Lancer swung with his full physical force, drawing a perfect arc in the air towards Rider's neck. When he was alive, that was a move that had earned him many a head in combat, and Lancer did not intend for this to be different. It was either another kill to add to his tally, or it was a worthy opponent with whom the fight was to be relished. Either way, it was going to be a fight that ended with Lancer's victory.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Stepping forward and drawing his blade to his back, Lancer swung with his full physical force, drawing a perfect arc in the air towards Rider's neck. When he was alive, that was a move that had earned him many a head in combat, and Lancer did not intend for this to be different. It was either another kill to add to his tally, or it was a worthy opponent with whom the fight was to be relished. Either way, it was going to be a fight that ended with Lancer's victory.



"Come my friend." Rider spoke calmly.

A red scutum popped out of nowhere and blocked the blade, albeit being knocked back quite a fair distance. The man holding the shield seemed to be winded from the strike, a testament to Lancer's strength.

"Emperor, the ones after your head get stronger everyday." the man said as soon as he caught his breath.

"You knew what you were in for when you joined me." Rider said laughingly as he switched places with the man, the hallway making it so that Lancer couldn't get to Rider without passing through the man first.

"I demand a raise in my salarium." the man joked back, shield, spear, and sword at the ready.

"But of course, we fight for the return of the Empire." Rider responded, waiting to see where the current events would lead.

"Let us battle giant! I am not afraid of you!" the man said, his resolve raising to a high, ready to fight to the death against Lancer.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 23, 2010)

Aarne was under no delusions as to his strength. As far as Magi went, he was fairly strong, but against a Servant, he would stand less chance than an average human would stand against him.

However, those that Rider was summoning were surely not as strong as the Servant himself. Against them, he might be of use, at the very least.

Raising one arm, index finger pointed at the man with the red shield, (_A Roman Scutum, eh?_) he muttered under his breath "Gandr", and a small black sphere, almost the size of a bullet, collected just in front of his finger. "Fin Shot," he finished, and fired the projectile, the recoil barely noticeable. Those Tohsaka may have stolen the Gandr curse for themselves, but only in the hands of a true scion of the Edelfelt was it able to be used to its true power; only in the hands of those who used magecraft as a means to war could a destructive spell such as this reach its true potential.

Upon hitting an average healthy adult male, this Gandr shot would incapacitate them instantly - Aarne was unsure how it would effect the summoned soldier, but it should hopefully slow them enough for Lancer to make short work of them.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 23, 2010)

The man simply blocked the approaching bolt with his shield, as there was no room for sneak attacks in this narrow hallway.

"You have no room to fire sorcery off through my shield! Whatever it does, it's worthless if it never lands!" the man exclaimed triumphantly, still waiting for Lancer to make the first move.

The man knew that in this situation, whoever struck first between him and Lancer would receive a debilitating blow.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2010)

It was a fine shot from his Master, and that was all the opening Lancer needed. Whether or not it hit was not going to be an issue, not with the power that Lancer had. Even as it was, he did not need a curse to be able to completely overpower the summoned being, and if he wanted to, he could probably destroy it in an instant by drawing upon any one of his powers, but it was not the time to make his identity too obvious. If he who knew his enemy and knew himself need not fear the result of any battle, then it was only a fool who would offer up that information to his enemy.

Ducking beneath the Gandr, Lancer dashed forward and delivered a sharp backhand swing to the summoned soldier, slamming the blunt side of his bisento into his enemy's shield, in a swing meant to throw the soldier right off the apartment's corridor into the ground below. It was not enough to kill a Servant or any halfway decent summon, but it was enough of an attack to allow Lancer to concentrate on his true enemy, the Servant Rider. A Servant's servant was of no interest to the fighters in this Holy Grail War.

It was obvious what his enemy meant to do. Blocking the entire corridor with his shield meant that whoever struck would leave an opening, either leaving the protection of the shield or forced to recover from having his blow defended. That was a good tactic, but it was a tactic that only worked between a battle of equals. Lancer stood heads and shoulders above most Heroic Spirits when it came to strength and skill at battle, and this soldier was not even that.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> It was a fine shot from his Master, and that was all the opening Lancer needed. Whether or not it hit was not going to be an issue, not with the power that Lancer had. Even as it was, he did not need a curse to be able to completely overpower the summoned being, and if he wanted to, he could probably destroy it in an instant by drawing upon any one of his powers, but it was not the time to make his identity too obvious. If he who knew his enemy and knew himself need not fear the result of any battle, then it was only a fool who would offer up that information to his enemy.
> 
> Ducking beneath the Gandr, Lancer dashed forward and delivered a sharp backhand swing to the summoned soldier, slamming the blunt side of his bisento into his enemy's shield, in a swing meant to throw the soldier right off the apartment's corridor into the ground below. It was not enough to kill a Servant or any halfway decent summon, but it was enough of an attack to allow Lancer to concentrate on his true enemy, the Servant Rider. A Servant's servant was of no interest to the fighters in this Holy Grail War.
> 
> It was obvious what his enemy meant to do. Blocking the entire corridor with his shield meant that whoever struck would leave an opening, either leaving the protection of the shield or forced to recover from having his blow defended. That was a good tactic, but it was a tactic that only worked between a battle of equals. Lancer stood heads and shoulders above most Heroic Spirits when it came to strength and skill at battle, and this soldier was not even that.



The man fell right through the wall, completely unprepared for the strength of his adversary, but Rider dismissed him a split second before he hit the ground, preventing further injuries.

"You are truly an amazing rival, to just shove my soldier aside like a mere ragdoll! What I'd give to have more men like you in my Empire! And you are quite brave too, Master of Lancer, to have shot without the slightest hesitation!" Rider said while clapping his hands, elated at what had just took place.

"However, defeating a lone soldier is not defeating me, my valued rivals." Rider continued while still clapping his hands, but suddenly stopped.

"I will repeat my offer one more time, do you wish to form an allegiance or do we fight to the death? I do not wish to insult you with further formalities." Rider finished completely seriously, a rarity so far in the War.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2010)

Kotomine arrived at the castle after long hours of travel. He knew that the fores had eyes and that the master of the castle should have been able to see him coming. Yet, no one was outside waiting for him. Just as he predicted, something must have happened to the master of the castle before the war started.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer had to shout to be heard over the wind. "It's good to know that wasn't your best, but it is obvious that your skill don't measure up to a Heroic Spirit! Your physical power are superb, but that will not be enough if we come face to face with Saber or Lancer!"
> 
> They finally slowed down as they reach a dense forest."It'll be meaningless for me to defeat the enemy's Master if you get killed, Master. That's why I'll use the rest of the day to improve your skills as best as I can."



Sacchin was holding tight on Archer and lay a bit on him... something got whisper but lose of the howling wind.

(mentally) "You know we can talk telepathical no need to shout, anywyas lets rest for a moment Rei"

After getting out in a clear a figure approched reported Rei but it was a bit late by the time he give a information as he saw the figure and Sacchin given a heavy sigh


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Kotomine arrived at the castle after long hours of travel. He knew that the fores had eyes and that the master of the castle should have been able to see him coming. Yet, no one was outside waiting for him. Just as he predicted, something must have happened to the master of the castle before the war started.



Index face turned to Caster both of them cool feel it a magus was outside weird enough he was not trying to mask his presence nor it seems he hold hostilities.

"Michael, Gabriel, Uriel, Raphael grant me the wisdoom to lead my steeps to god"

A vision appers on Index mind... it was Kotohime outside "Caster please hold the ground and protect me in case anything happens its to weird for the mediator to go out but I must meet him" Caster does a low bow in acceptance as Index go outside without triggering any of the defenses

As the door opens the girl goes out and make a bow.

"Father Kotohime what bring you here, the mediator of this war should be at all times on neutral ground... or did you come here as a master?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2010)

Kotomine turned at the sound of the voice. He did not expect someone to be here, and certainly not her.

"Ah, I did not know you were here. Tell me, is the master of this castle, the Einzbern here? I lost contact with them sometime before the war started." Kotomine asked in a neutral tone.

As he did so, he surveyed the surroundings. The castle and the grounds showed no signs of damage and nothing stood out.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Kotomine turned at the sound of the voice. He did not expect someone to be here, and certainly not her.
> 
> "Ah, I did not know you were here. Tell me, is the master of this castle, the Einzbern here? I lost contact with them sometime before the war started." Kotomine asked in a neutral tone.
> 
> As he did so, he surveyed the surroundings. The castle and the grounds showed no signs of damage and nothing stood out.



The remain calm and in composture

"If you are implaying I did something to the master of this castle I am afraid to say you would be dissapointed, as the occurance happens of my being a master, I set myself to find a place originally I mean to stay in our Lord home you reside as a mediator" As she point all this she noted him scanning the area "I didn't orignally plan to participate nor I had contemplate a residence here, I just follow 1 of the LeiLines to this residence and as I didn't see any of the Einzbern I suppose they are not participating on this war, the furniture its cover in blanquets still and there no food nor basic service at the moment".

Bowing "Thats all I can report as a former mediator to this war".


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> The remain calm and in composture
> 
> "If you are implaying I did something to the master of this castle I am afraid to say you would be dissapointed, as the occurance happens of my being a master, I set myself to find a place originally I mean to stay in our Lord home you reside as a mediator" As she point all this she noted him scanning the area "I didn't orignally plan to participate nor I had contemplate a residence here, I just follow 1 of the LeiLines to this residence and as I didn't see any of the Einzbern I suppose they are not participating on this war, the furniture its cover in blanquets still and there no food nor basic service at the moment".
> 
> Bowing "Thats all I can report as a former mediator to this war".



"Don't worry about it then. I'll just be searching around for a while. Pretend I'm not here" Kotomine told her.

He turned and headed for the back of the castle. While he knew that she couldn't have done anything, he still had an uneasy feeling. He arrived at the back of the castle and began searching for any clues. 

He spotted them almost immediately. Two mounds of dirt. He took several large steps and quickly brushed away the dirt to reveal what was being hidden.

Two mummified corpses laid beneath the dirt. Now Kotomine knew why he lost contact with the castle.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "Don't worry about it then. I'll just be searching around for a while. Pretend I'm not here" Kotomine told her.
> 
> He turned and headed for the back of the castle. While he knew that she couldn't have done anything, he still had an uneasy feeling. He arrived at the back of the castle and began searching for any clues.
> 
> ...



"Not pretty, you should probably hold a reunion or at least inform the masters that someone has break the sacred bows or another party plan to interfer here... guess Clock tower or the Church had a idea and thats why they send me... ohh by the way you say to act as you where not here, so I was walking by"

As index aproached Kotohime "Momification so how long ago you think this happen was it magic? And don't eye me as if I shouldn't be here this is my base of operations also."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2010)

Kotomine glanced at her then went back to studying the corpses. After a while, he got up.

"These are the maids of the castle. I don't see nay wounds on them, except a few puncture wounds. It seems they were out here long enough for their blood to vanish," Kotomine stated.

"The answer to what did this would be obvious."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

Index just whisper but loud enough to be here "Assasin... but if their blood its dried it must  be at the very least 2 days still to leave a corpose so easy it looks more like the job of a human or magus and a novice one at that. And I recall reading the maid of the family where really strong in close combat."

As she say this she got there to see the corposes... as this happens Kotohime noted a glyph inside index eyes.

"Deconstruction of the area, reverse engeniering the effects, scan of the area complete..."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2010)

The corpses showed signs of decay as they have been left there for a while. No fluid of any kind were in the corpses. The blood seems to have been drained from the victims while they were still alive. Aside from those clues, nothing else offered any help at all.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

Index snapped out and regain her compusture and normal breath.

"A vampire... well it could be a bloodsucking entity also there a few others, but I am sure theres a vampire around still I don't think a living death or a mere ghoul could take them out, they where taken out fast and there are no real sign that they put a fight, so it must be a mature Vampire a DA or DAA no a DAA has better ways to feed that this, what do you think Father Kotohime?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2010)

Kotomine thought for a second, then responded.

"There is a vampire in the city. A clumsy and strange one, but still a vampire. I may have to speak with that vampire soon"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Kotomine thought for a second, then responded.
> 
> "There is a vampire in the city. A clumsy and strange one, but still a vampire. I may have to speak with that vampire soon"



Index was speakless but she was also so red it was funny to see in constrast to her white tunic.

"Father Kotomine..... you know theres a vampire on this city" shaking "and you let it go around?, before a mediator you are a member of the Church" now she start Shouting "YOU ARE A MEMBER OF THE BURIAL AGENCY"

After slowing her breathing "we must deal with this vampire at once, who know how many spawn it has created already..."

(somehow something tell father kotohime a vampire was not the only creature that bite around here"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 23, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Index was speakless but she was also so red it was funny to see in constrast to her white tunic.
> 
> "Father Kotomine..... you know theres a vampire on this city" shaking "and you let it go around?, before a mediator you are a member of the Church" now she start Shouting "YOU ARE A MEMBER OF THE BURIAL AGENCY"
> 
> ...



"While I am a priest, I am also a magus and the supervisor of this war. I cannot go around killing Masters, even if they were vampires. You however, are free to do whatever you want," Kotomine responded plainly.

"If you wish to kill the vampire, I'll just tell you now that she is headed this way. Fell free to attack her. Just remember that I will not interfere."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

Turning around

"Do as you please but I am gonna report this to both the clock tower and the burial agency and leave this ground already having the 7 master of this war its also umpleasant for me."

(mentally) "Caster, do have the last 2 masters and servants spotted now I have a reason to fight on this war"

Meanwhile Index sat on a table in the main room with a paper in hand and writing a letter while cursing the stupid Kotomine.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 23, 2010)

(Mentally) "Yes, although it appears there is still one servant that has yet to be summoned into the war. Servant Assassin. The traps I set earlier leading into the castle where specifically placed to snare Masters and Servants upon their approach, which is why the mediator was able to come and go. However, I do not think the mediator can be trusted. Shall I have him judged?"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2010)

"He can't be trusted I am almost sure he is Assasin master, he has a prana link to a servant as it is no member of the burial would leave a vampire, yet if this vampire is a magus and a master I have to fate him as a magus also, anyways I recall you can send premonitions right? I need to send one to Mrs Narbarek yet I fear what would happen if she where to come here"

While speaking the fold the letter and place a magic seal on it and the letter burn bu itself.

"Ok I have send the letter to the clock tower to inform of the current suitacion"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 24, 2010)

"We will fight Rider, and you'll either run home with your tail between your legs or I will leave this place with your head in my hands." Lancer answered without hesitation. His Master had already gave him an order to fight, and until that order was retracted, Lancer would not hesitate, could not hesitate.

Switching to a one-handed grip on his weapon, Lancer thrust his blade at Rider without pause, offering no openings by sheer virtue of the volume of attacks he threw right at his enemy. As they said, the best defence was a good offence, and now that Lancer had the offensive, he was not about to give it up. This would normally be a foolish way to fight, pressing straight ahead without even checking for any traps, but the nature of the terrain made it such that it was nearly impossible for such a thing to ever happen. After all, they were stuck in a corridor with a mere two dimensions to work with. There was only forwards or backwards in this battlefield, and that meant a straightforward battle.

It also meant that Lancer had the absolute advantage, what with the length of his bisento giving him several times the reach of his adversary. After all, the guan dao was made with fending off an enemy army in mind, which meant it had to strike far enough to reach beyond the range of the average pikeman that made up the bulk of the armies in Lancer's day. The long reach also made it extremely good for mounted combat, and not to mention as heavy as some full grown men, which made it a perfect fit for Lancer, who was a giant of a man even in life.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "We will fight Rider, and you'll either run home with your tail between your legs or I will leave this place with your head in my hands." Lancer answered without hesitation. His Master had already gave him an order to fight, and until that order was retracted, Lancer would not hesitate, could not hesitate.



"So be it." Rider said as he summoned his armor, shield, spear, and sword. "I will not insult your honor any further, we shall fight man to man, and let our weapons do the talking." Rider said as Lancer launched his assault.

Blocking most of the hits with his shield, a stab was able to slip through, making a huge gash on his arm which he healed quickly with mana. Although he was overloaded with mana, he was being dominated by Lancer, being able to do next to nothing against the relentless assault. 

After a few minutes of continual blocking, Rider started to notice a pattern in Lancer's rain of strikes. Gripping his spear tightly, he waited for Lancer to stab, and as soon as he did, thrust his spear into the blindspot of the bisento, the longer range of the spear affording him a healthy margin of error.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 24, 2010)

*Servant Assassin*

Servant Assassin sat on a bench in the park, and pondered again how he'd gotten into this situation to begin with. The Assassin class as it was was a misnomer - a good assassin was by necessity not famous, and thus ill-suited to becoming a strong heroic spirit - how could you make legends about a person who had no face, no name, no identity whatsoever?

Assassins that succeeded at their task left no trace, nothing to link themselves to their deed. By the very definition of the task, a good assassin could not gain renown, and would remain in the shadow, whilst a failed assassin could gain more renown, but would be crippled from the fact that they had _failed_.

But in the end, wasn't assassination just another form of murder? A murderer could remain famous after his murders, and may even be delighted by the renown they'd received. And even after death or imprisonment, their deeds would be remembered, in every bedtime warning from a mother to her child - to behave, or else ... would get them.

Servant Assassin was no true assassin, nor was he a true murderer, but somewhere in between, with a legacy strong enough to qualify him as a "Heroic" Spirit, and lead to his summoning in this war.

Not that he cared for it, and apparently neither did his master - he'd been given almost a free hand to do as he wished, and only the briefest of speeches explaining the situation to him, but that had been enough to make one thing clear - the Assassin Class was the weakest of all the classes - designed not to fight Servants, but to attack Masters, and other humans.

Of course, that was his intention anyway. To kill the weak, the soft, the defenceless, in such a way that the incident could never be solved, and the superhuman abilities he'd received as part of this summoning would only make such things easier. This... Precise Concealment skill his "master" had spoken of, for instance, let him sit here in broad daylight, unseen and unperceived by any of the dozens of people here.

Picking one out at random, an office-worker heading towards a public toilet, he rose and followed them, drawing a knife as he did so. He had a second chance, a second life to indulge his appetite for murder, and bring yet another city to its knees in fear. He was certain he'd savour it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 24, 2010)

It was a simply series of blows that Lancer used, and many an opponent had fallen even to that simplicity. Rider however, was a rarity amongst enemies, and he had to be if he was indeed a confrontational Heroic Spirit, no matter how weak he was. The shield held even against the guan dao's continual assault, testament perhaps to good design and good smithing. It proved one thing, that this Servant had been a man of renown even in life, and could afford proper weaponry. It fit with the way his summoned soldier had acted in Rider's presence, and no doubt Aarne would know more about what they were speaking about than Lancer himself.

It was a pity. Lancer had come from after the Age of the Gods, but before the ships that could cross from his land to those beyond were commonplace. On top of that, he was an early legend as far as the current age was concerned, all of which added up to him knowing nearly nothing about other Heroes. It was a pity, but it was a small pity. Lancer knew enough to understand that he was more than enough to fight any Heroes that the Throne and fate threw his way on even ground, even if there were those from the Age of Gods who may have beaten him.

It did not take long for Rider to figure out an opening in Lancer's relentless attacks, and he made a note to change tactics more often when fighting other Heroic Spirits. A thrust with his right hand meant that his left side was exposed during attacks, and an enemy with a weapon longer than his would be able to take advantage of it. A true long spear was one such weapon, made primarily with reach and a good stabbing tip in mind, it managed to be even longer than Lancer's bisento, which was a gigantic weapon in every manner of measure.

"Not bad, but alas, a good soldier remembers why his liege bothered spending money on armour." Lancer might have been a Heroic Spirit and even a minor deity, but the common sense he held in life had not left him. Even as the speartip struck true, it merely cut away the cloth of his robe, revealing the golden armour beneath. Golden armour that was hardly bothered by such a shallow strike.

So with his free left hand, Lancer reached up and grabbed Rider's weapon, using the momentum of his opponent's thrust to pull the smaller Servant towards himself. With his occupied right hand, he unsummoned his favoured weapon and instead swung a simple longsword right at Rider's neck.

This was Lancer's brother's weapon, one of a pair, and it was perfect for when enemies went into the range of the weapon of his class.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> It did not take long for Rider to figure out an opening in Lancer's relentless attacks, and he made a note to change tactics more often when fighting other Heroic Spirits. A thrust with his right hand meant that his left side was exposed during attacks, and an enemy with a weapon longer than his would be able to take advantage of it. A true long spear was one such weapon, made primarily with reach and a good stabbing tip in mind, it managed to be even longer than Lancer's bisento, which was a gigantic weapon in every manner of measure.
> 
> "Not bad, but alas, a good soldier remembers why his liege bothered spending money on armour." Lancer might have been a Heroic Spirit and even a minor deity, but the common sense he held in life had not left him. Even as the speartip struck true, it merely cut away the cloth of his robe, revealing the golden armour beneath. Golden armour that was hardly bothered by such a shallow strike.
> 
> So with his free left hand, Lancer reached up and grabbed Rider's weapon, using the momentum of his opponent's thrust to pull the smaller Servant towards himself.



Letting go of the spear without hesitation, Rider was able to avoid Lancer's pull. Dismissing it and summoning it again, it returned to his hand as if Lancer never grabbed it at all, something that Rider couldn't have done if he was still a man. "Of might and magic, you aren't used to being a Servant yet my rival!" Rider said, then gripped his spear and thrust a sharp strike at Lancer's neck, the only unarmored part of Lancer aside from his hands.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 24, 2010)

Aarne watched the unfolding fight with a mixture of awe and envy. Two Heroic Spirits meeting in serious battle showed very clearly how far superior they were to a mere human magus. Both Lancer and Rider unleashed a flurry of blows barely visible to Aarne, the air visibly being displaced whenever one made contact with the other, and cracks already beginning to form in the walls.

When Lancer had told him there wouldn't be much of a building left when they were done, he hadn't thought he meant it _literally_...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 24, 2010)

"It's unfortunate Rider, but I have no intention of getting used to being half a ghost. It seems as though I will just have to learn to make do." Lancer answered without missing a beat. He had not expected Rider's quick thinking, but without that this would have been a very dull and very quick Holy Grail War.

"On the other hand, when it comes to fighting it appears you did not master it even when you were crafting your legend." The Servant added as he summoned a second sword to his left hand. It was not a style he had used in life, but the instinctive knowledge of the use of dual swords came to Lancer naturally. This was, after all, the style of his elder brother, and his brothers were fighting alongside him even now.

Dual swords were weapons that were only truly suitable in one-on-one combat. In a real war where thousands threw their lives at each other on both sides, it was essential the isolate individual enemies before cutting them down, making it a rather awkward weapon to use. In this faux war where victory was decided by champions however, it was a fine style that had many uses. Even this war's Saber, the master of blades used dual swords, though Lancer had little knowledge of his style or identity.

What he knew though, was that when fighting long weapons, the trick was in the in-step. As the spear flew towards his neck, Lancer twisted head to the side while dashing up close to Rider. The result was simple. The spear cut through Lancer's huge flowing beard, but only barely nicked the side of his neck, a cut that could be healed in an instant without lasting injury. It was a pity, he had taken some effort to keep his beard in fine, but this was war after all.

Ducking under the spear, Lancer quickly followed the wooden shaft to its user, and swung high with his left sword and jabbed low with his right. He had to strike in two directions if he wanted to get around the shield Rider had easily, and this seemed the best way to do it.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2010)

Rin had always admired the self-control of Kuzuki Sensei, but that admiration had gone up one more notch after today. The way he acted during the History class had been nothing short of Oscar worthy.  He had not focused on her clumsily, tried to ignore her or slipped furtive glances while she wasn't looking.

No, the man had carried on as usual, acting exactly his usual self as if her presence made no difference. Maybe he wasn't a magus, but Kuzuki was certainly a man to be reckoned with.

Now to confirm he was Master.

She'd asked Saber to make a quick survey of the school ground in spirit form during the morning classes and he had reported that no  other Servant was there. So Kuzuki was most likely no real threat.

So as lunch break had rolled in Rin had hidden herself in a room near the teacher's room and waited for a chance, and as Fujimura-sensei exited the teacher's room, now seemed to be as good as ever. If her observation were right, Kuzuki-sensei was now alone in the room.

An obfuscation barrier at the ready, she headed for the Teacher's room.

"Saber," she asked to her silent Servant, "is he still alone?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 24, 2010)

"I might not have much in way of strength, but tactics are my forte!" Rider said, blocking the right blade easily with his shield. The second left blade was a very wise move for Lancer, and it almost succeeded in decapitating Rider, but Rider found a flaw in Lancer's tactics.

Tilting his spear's shaft, he was able to slightly change the direction of Lancer's left blade swing so that it hit Rider's shoulder armor instead of his fleshy neck, sparing him from an early elimination. Hopping backwards a few paces, Rider healed and refortified himself with mana then gripped his shield and spear tighter in preparation for another clash.

"Lancer, you may want to tell your Master to evacuate, as he seems too awed to use his common sense. I wouldn't want to win from you losing your Master after all." Rider says as he points out the cracks in the walls, his honor preventing him from using an easy and effective way to victory.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 24, 2010)

*I hate Internet Explorer, but NF is being terrible on Firefox.*

"Tactics may be your forte, but I have led and fought in many an army to both victory and defeat in my life, and I have not forgotten any of it. You might want to look behind you if you believe you can keep up with this style of fighting." Lancer remained unflustered despite his assault being stopped short again, and indeed, was becoming more confident. They were, after all fighting in a corridor, and in a corridor, there was only so much you could retreat until your back was stuck to the wall. For Rider, the point where further retreat was impossible was coming soon.

"As for my Master, I suggest you not worry about him. He is better protected under my watch than anywhere else in the world. Instead, you should focus on your own well-being!" He returned to using his trademark pole-arm as he spoke, switching his style to one truly suited to the weapon he had in his hand. Pierces and thrusts were nice and all, and his weapon was certainly versatile enough to use them, but what a guan dao was built for was slashing, and so he advanced while cutting wide arcs towards Rider, leaving vacuum trails in the air as he did so.

Besides, Aarne Edefelt had had the wisdom and courage to choose to summon this particular Heroic Spirit over all others. The mask he was called by was irrefutable proof. A Master who had those qualities would be more than strong enough to take care of himself in as minor a case as a collapsing building. Plus, if worse came to worst, he could always call his steed to bring his Master away.

What he had to do now was to beat Rider, and bring the both of them closer to the Holy Grail.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 24, 2010)

Rider was at a terrible disadvantage in this closed space, so he hop stepped to the end of the corridor and blew the wall out with a quick thrust then jumped to the lot below, removing Lancer's advantage while increasing his chances of victory. "My rival, I think it's time for me to start tipping the odds in my favor." Rider said with the return of his grin.

Using his ability on anybody passing by, nobody would notice that he and Lancer were fighting, and there would be no after effect aside from property damage. Enjoying the cool outside air as he readied his shield and spear, he waited patiently for Lancer to descend.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: _School_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Yes, he's either keeping the servant hidden, or he's foolishly overconfident." Saber responded, this man confused him. It wasn't because the teacher didn't seem to have much magical aptitude, but because this man was ignoring his enemy, as if they were no threat. 

This attitude was quite frankly insulting to Saber. His enemy was sharing a room with him and his master, and he was talking about Europe! No threats, no notice, it took a lot of Saber's patience to spare the man.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 24, 2010)

"Tip the scales all you want, but they have started too far tipped to my side to truly be reversed." Lancer said as he followed Rider into the lot, weapon at the ready. Lancer did not enjoy the prospects of fighting in the open where civilians could appear at any time, but it was one of the necessary evils of war: one could not always decide the battlefield, and they were not always empty plains. Indeed, very often he had seen a city sacked with tens of thousands of soldiers, and while his faction had taken an effort to spare those they could, the death of innocents tended to be inevitable.

On the other hand, for all his confident speech, the change in location meant that he would have to test the waters again, to figure out why Rider felt that he was at an advantage in this space. He could see nothing to truly be worried about, but a fight between Heroic Spirits was rarely as simple as the things the eye could see. The very fact that he was battling Rider, and he had not called for his steed was enough proof of that.

Closing his stance to reduce his openings, Lancer advanced once more, guan dao cutting arcs in the air as was its way.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 24, 2010)

Aarne sidled out of the room, staying close to the railing. In an ironic sense, this was both the safest and most dangerous place to be - he wasn't a fool who'd run away from a Servant that had already shown the ability to summon other beings, but at the same time, their fight looked certain to bring the apartment down, and staying inside would be a death sentence.

If worst came to worst, he'd jump over the railing, and rely on Prana to soften his fall - his apartment was only one story up from the ground in any case. Aside from that, there wasn't much he could do - this fight was far beyond his capabilities to affect, and his Gandr had had no affect whatsoever on Rider's summoned servant; it was almost certainly not going to affect Rider.

Before he could think further, Rider broke the railing behind him and jumped down, swiftly followed by Lancer. Cursing under his breath, Aarne moved to the broken railing, certain that *someone* would see the fight, and he'd have to incapacitate them with Gandr and wipe today from their memories. However, amazingly, though there were people down there, none of them had so much as batted an eyelid at the spectacle unfolding in front of them.

_Lancer would have told me if he'd had an ability like this, so it must be something Rider has..._ thinking back to the Roman regalia he'd been wearing, and the fact that his summoned soldier had referred to him as "Emperor", it was pretty clear which heroic spirit he was. _Well... it certainly fits him, at least._ However, though they were docile at the moment, who knows what these civilians could be made to do? Just as he'd sought to distract Rider in order to let Lancer land a killing blow, interference from these civilians could provide a momentary, yet fatal distraction.

Well, from this vantage point he could certainly take care of any humans that seemed able to divert Lancer's attention from the Servant. He felt his Magic Circuit begin to warm his body, and raised his arm, ready to fire _Gandr_ if the civilians turned hostile.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> On the other hand, for all his confident speech, the change in location meant that he would have to test the waters again, to figure out why Rider felt that he was at an advantage in this space. He could see nothing to truly be worried about, but a fight between Heroic Spirits was rarely as simple as the things the eye could see. The very fact that he was battling Rider, and he had not called for his steed was enough proof of that.
> 
> Closing his stance to reduce his openings, Lancer advanced once more, guan dao cutting arcs in the air as was its way.



"Do not worry about the innocent masses, all they can actually see is a normal modern residence, unless they are a Master or a Servant." Rider explained as he watched Lancer descend and charge.  "As I promised, we fight man to man." Rider said as he sped forward with a mana burst, punching Lancer's guan dao aside with an impossibly fast shield bash, then going for an amazingly quick mana enforced spear thrust to the neck, multiple sonic booms accompanying Rider's actions.

It seemed that Rider was finally going on the offensive.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Yes, he's either keeping the servant hidden, or he's foolishly overconfident." Saber responded, this man confused him. It wasn't because the teacher didn't seem to have much magical aptitude, but because this man was ignoring his enemy, as if they were no threat.
> 
> This attitude was quite frankly insulting to Saber. His enemy was sharing a room with him and his master, and he was talking about Europe! No threats, no notice, it took a lot of Saber's patience to spare the man.



Rin nodded. "Our first objective will be to confirm that Kuzuki is a Master. In order to do that, we'll need to subdue him and check for them everywhere on his body. We don't have a lot of time, so try to keep him conscious so we can question him afterward. We clear?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 24, 2010)

A voice suddenly rang out in Rider's head. The voice belonged to Dio Brando, his Master.

"If you're not busy at the moment, I have a task for you. The false Master is being watched. i need you to make the illusion of him being your true Master even stronger. Go to him. He is at the school."


----------



## Watchman (Mar 24, 2010)

*Assassin*

It was truly remarkable, the ease with which he'd killed the man. The moment he was alone, a single cut along the stomach had spilled him open like an overstuffed sausage, and a second cut to the throat had silenced his squealing. Transferring back to Spirit Form had allowed him to exit the building unseen and unmarked by the man's blood, and all in the space of less than a minute. Back when he had lived, Assassin had never had it so easy.

Humming a jaunty little tune, he pondered taking a second victim, but dismissed the idea. At this time of day, the streets positively teemed with life. There'd be plenty of time at night for him to practice his art - until then he might as well look around the city, enjoy the sights, map out his new killing grounds.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin nodded. "Our first objective will be to confirm that Kuzuki is a Master. In order to do that, we'll need to subdue him and check for them everywhere on his body. We don't have a lot of time, so try to keep him conscious so we can question him afterward. We clear?"



It was a pointless question. Saber had his orders, and he would act on them. Passing into the room, and exiting spirit form. He wasn't sure if Kuzuki was watching him, but it didn't matter, the man was no threat. Saber materialized his sabre, and gave an almost reflexive statement. "I challenge you to a duel. If I win you'll surrender to us." There was no point in stating what the reward would be if he lost. It would not happen.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 24, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> It was a pointless question. Saber had his orders, and he would act on them. Passing into the room, and exiting spirit form. He wasn't sure if Kuzuki was watching him, but it didn't matter, the man was no threat. Saber materialized his sabre, and gave an almost reflexive statement. "I challenge you to a duel. If I win you'll surrender to us." There was no point in stating what the reward would be if he lost. It would not happen.



Kuzuki turned and looked at Saber. He stood up and let his hands drop to his sides. To a casual observer, it would look like he was surrendering, but that was simply a ruse. In this stance, he would be able to counter most attacks with his unusual fighting technique.

"Another Servant. Am I right to presume you are servant Saber?" Kuzuki asked casually.

"Either way, I'm guessing your Master is nearby. I know roughly both your locations. However, you do not know where my Servant is. He could be watching us right now, waiting for a chance to strike. Are you sure you still want to challenge me and leave your Master undefended?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2010)

Saber couldn't help but smirk, if Kuzuki was telling the truth, this was the perfect opportunity. It was possible after he's incapacitated Kuzuki will have his servant kill Rin. Saber would follow his master's orders to the letter, and find a new one all at once, he'd make sure it wasn't another woman.

"Such trickery won't work on me. En garde!" With that he made his lunge, blasting forward using his Mana burst. There was no resistance, at that speed he hadn't expected any. The sabre slice at Kuzuki's right shoulder, cutting flesh and muscle, and scraping bone. The attack was improper, he hadn't aimed for a true target so as to keep Kuzuki alive and conscious. The purposeful imperfection was another annoyance that would plague Saber.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber couldn't help but smirk, if Kuzuki was telling the truth, this was the perfect opportunity. It was possible after he's incapacitated Kuzuki will have his servant kill Rin. Saber would follow his master's orders to the letter, and find a new one all at once, he'd make sure it wasn't another woman.
> 
> "Such trickery won't work on me. En garde!" With that he made his lunge, blasting forward using his Mana burst. There was no resistance, at that speed he hadn't expected any. The sabre slice at Kuzuki's right shoulder, cutting flesh and muscle, and scraping bone. The attack was improper, he hadn't aimed for a true target so as to keep Kuzuki alive and conscious. The purposeful imperfection was another annoyance that would plague Saber.


"It is done." Rin heard in the quiet cultivated tone of her Servant.

Quickly she entered into the teacher's room, locking the door behind her and cast her spell on the room. For the next twenty minutes, any ordinary person approaching this room would suddenly find something to do elsewhere. 

She shook her head in consternation at the sight she found inside. " Saber, did I need to order you not to make a mess, too? Your lack of thought does not honor your reputation. " 

"And would you please tell me why is he still clothed?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2010)

lambda said:


> "It is done." Rin heard in the quiet cultivated tone of her Servant.
> 
> Quickly she entered into the teacher's room, locking the door behind her and cast her spell on the room. For the next twenty minutes, any ordinary person approaching this room would suddenly find something to do elsewhere.
> 
> ...



This woman was becoming exceedingly irritating to Saber, even in the position of master, the way she condescended him was enough to drive him up the wall. It is as if she isn't aware of the natural order. When the Holy Grail placed them together, it made a mistake. There was no similarity between them. There was nothing honorable nor admirable about her. 

"It appears I made a mistake." Saber felt himself die a little inside as he spoke with genuine shame. Without a second's pause he undressed the man, stripping him to his boxers, and placed the clothing neatly on top of a nearby table. He hadn't looked at the man's bare body, but merely turned away from it and asked his master, "Do you see anything?"


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2010)

Rin examined carefully Kuzuki from head to toes, amdmiring along the way his rockhard and finely toned limbs. Kuzuki's wardrobe didn't do justice to the man underneath. She passed her hand into the man's hair, making sure the magical marks weren't hidden underneath. 

She took a stepp back." Off with the underwear, too." She crossed her arms defensively as she noticed Saber's eye twitching in annoyance. "Hey, don't give me that look! I'm trying to save a man's life here. You wouldn't act like that if you knew where my command seals had appeared."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin examined carefully Kuzuki from head to toes, admiring along the way his rockhard and finely toned limbs. Kuzuki's wardrobe didn't do justice to the man underneath. She passed her hand into the man's hair, making sure the magical marks weren't hidden underneath.
> 
> She took a step back." Off with the underwear, too." She crossed her arms defensively as she noticed Saber's eye twitching in annoyance. "Hey, don't give me that look! I'm trying to save a man's life here. You wouldn't act like that if you knew where my command seals had appeared."



"No, you can do it yourself." Saber stated in one of his few acts of open defiance. This whole process was pointless anyway, if he isn't a Master then he was a witness and should be killed, if he is then he's an enemy that should be killed. The thought of fully undressing another man was disgusting. "If you don't feel like it, I can just kill him and we can be done with this." It was a simple mind game, telling her that there are only two options.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 24, 2010)

_The pawn has been captured. It's time to dispose of it. The sun will set soon. Once that happens, I will have to make an appearance_

Dio opened the top of the secret level he had dug and climbed out. Once the sun sets, he will be able to freely move around. he called the nearest person over. Before the person could move, Dio grabbed her neck and drained her blood. He careless tossed the corpse aside and got up.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, she supposed everyone had their limits. No sense pushing any further.

"Maybe, maybe not. Life is full of possibilities, you know?"

And it wasn't like this would be a big deal to her, right? She'd seen Shinji naked plenty of times, Kuzuki would be no different.

Right?

Though she'd made a point to treat Kuzuki like a slab of meat, the way he'd kept showing no reaction to this agression was eery. Magus or no, this man was _dangerous_.

It was probably silly of her, what with Saber being in the room, but Rin prefered to use Reinforcement before offerign her neck to the man's eyes. She quickly finished her business, blushing heavily as she handled his genitals and she stepped to the other side of the room after putting his boxers back in place.

"Dress yourself Sensei. That unpleasantness is done with."

The man did so wordlessly and Rin took thayt time to recover her composure.

"Well, it's official, Kuzuki-sensei, you're no Master. But since you know of this war, I'm sure you know who's the real Master of Rider. Care to share that information with one of your talented students? "


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 24, 2010)

lambda said:


> Well, she supposed everyone had their limits. No sense pushing any further.
> 
> "Maybe, maybe not. Life is full of possibilities, you know?"
> 
> ...



"You are speaking of the one controlling me, who currently resting at one of the ley lines. That is all I can reveal without him knowing" Kuzuki said.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2010)

Rin nodded in comprehension. "Yes, I suppose he won't take it lightly if you betray his secrets. But that's a worry for the future. Let's focus on the now.  As you've seen, my Servant has no patience, don't force me to let him deal with you."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 24, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin nodded in comprehension. "Yes, I suppose he won't take it lightly if you betray his secrets. But that's a worry for the future. Let's focus on the now.  As you've seen, my Servant has no patience, don't force me to let him deal with you."



"I see you do not understand. Then I shall explain it to you. The one controlling me has put a geas on me. I will exploding in a 10 meter radius if I try to reveal any more." Kuzkuki explained.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2010)

"He wasn't very useful anyway." Saber responded, speaking of Kuzuki as an object that was no longer required. He prepared his sabre, thinking that his master was done with him as well. Even if there was a 10 meter explosion as a result of killing Kuzuki, he could survive it. He waited for his master's order.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 24, 2010)

"I will be leaving now, unless you wanted something more? I have to return to report to the one controlling me. He may get suspicious if I do not report back. He also never said anything about not allowing myself to be followed."

Kuzuki waited for their answer.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 25, 2010)

*Assassin*

His new form never ceased to amaze him. He'd walked into one of these concrete monsters they called "office blocks" and scaled the stairs until he reached the roof, in order to get a better view of this town. Whilst there, instinct had told him he could jump from here and reach another building quite a way away, and so he had done. He had given into the temptation of simply leaping from rooftop to rooftop for about a minute before continuing his scouting. He'd briefly noticed two... _presences_ - what must be Servants, fighting each other, but paid them no heed; he didn't plan to fight Servants after all, not this early.

After memorising the layout of this district, he headed for the bridge.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

*OMG REVEAL! WHAT A TWEEST!*



Nimademe said:


> "Do not worry about the innocent masses, all they can actually see is a normal modern residence, unless they are a Master or a Servant." Rider explained as he watched Lancer descend and charge.  "As I promised, we fight man to man." Rider said as he sped forward with a mana burst, punching Lancer's guan dao aside with an impossibly fast shield bash, then going for an amazingly quick mana enforced spear thrust to the neck, multiple sonic booms accompanying Rider's actions.
> 
> It seemed that Rider was finally going on the offensive.



"That's good news Rider, because I really wouldn't like too many people to see what's going to happen next." Lancer grinned, jumping back onto the roof of the apartment even as Rider charged forward. Lancer was loathe to admit it, but with Rider overflowing with mana as he were and the ability to enhance his abilities with said mana, he was a challenge even for Lancer. Not that it really mattered in the end, as that was only assuming Lancer was unwilling to use his treasure.

"One of the names the legends gave this weapon of mind is that of the Frost Fair Blade. They say I once used it to fight in the middle of a freezing snowstorm, and as I cut away at my enemies the blood froze on the blade. That's nonsense of course, I cleaned the blade on the snow to make sure that never happened. Blood does pit steel so." Lancer lifted his guan dao as he spoke, raising it so that it was level with his head, before shifting its angle so that the blade was pointing straight at Rider.

"I am Guan Yu of Shu and this blade is the Blue Moon Crescent Dragon. We acknowledge you as a worthy opponent whose life we cannot allow. Prepare yourself!" Even as Lancer said this, his weapon started to glow with a ghostly light, and one who was familiar with how Servants fought knew that it could only mean one thing.

*"Blue Moon Dragon!"* Lancer roared, invoking the name of his Noble Phantasm.

A pair of dragons composed entirely of energy burst forth from Lancer's blade, and with simultaneous roars, they charged towards Rider, mouths opened wide as though ready to feed. They made a beeline for his head, twisting in coordinated circles as they did.

It was a relentless attack, much like Guan Yu had been. Each dragon went for the head seven times, circling the enemy's body if their attack was blocked, striking at the fives paths of combat as they passed. Right arm, left arm, left leg, right leg, and heart. Two dragons each with six targets striking seven times at breakneck speeds, few people ever survived.

Then again, few ever got the chance to see Guan Yu's treasured attack in the first place.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

"You have revealed your Noble Phantasm and name my rival, and thus I will follow suit!" Rider said while barely dodging the Dragons, and even with Mana Burst he was repeatedly struck by the razor fangs, a few of the wounds reaching Rider's bones, but just short of inflicting serious damage. Hop-stepping backwards with amazing speed while he healed himself with mana, his whole body glowed with the same ghostly light that had coated Lancer's weapon.

"I am Gaius Julius Caesar, and my Noble Phantasm is the army which engulfed The World! I've ridden on the shoulders of my people, hence I am Servant Rider! Behold the *Roman Phalanx!*" Rider shouted, revealing his name and activating his Noble Phantasm.

Ten legionnaires were summoned, and they immediately formed a tight phalanx to defend against the dragons, not bothering to speak due to the intensity of the fight. Pushing forward towards Lancer with amazing defense, and it seemed they would reach him before long. Everytime a dragon managed to sneak past the shields and wound a solder, Rider dismissed them and summoned a fresh legionnaire in their place, and eventually the group of ten reached Lancer and his Blue Moon Dragon.

"Whoever is the victor during this battle my rival, I have no regrets! For today, I've had the best clash of my life!" Rider said as he raised his arm, the command for his soldiers to strike, all ten of them attacking Lancer at once.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

*It's too early for a show hand, but here we go anyway.*

"Well met Gaius Julius Caesar, but you have showed your hand too early!" Lancer laughed as he retreated with another jump, his deep guttural laughter a mixture of joy at having met a strong opponent and amusement at the sheer twisted unfairness of the situation. Now it was obvious why Lancer had not rode forth for the kill right off the bat. He recognised the emperor in Rider, and the man had very many of the qualities that he had seen in his elder brother. Unfortunately, his lord brother had never been a match for Lancer in combat.

"I have shown you the true form of my blade, and you have shown me the building blocks of your empire, and a great one it must have been. Alas, you may have seen my treasure, but only now will you uncover my essence!" Lancer shouted over the noise of battle, fending off Rider's Noble Phantasm with the careful precision of a man who had made his living fighting off armies. The Roman Legion was clearly better skilled and better equipped than the conscript rabble that made up the bulk of the Han soldiers, but he could still fight off ten without major worries if he fought defensively.

It would slowly become clearer as Guan Yu fought that he did not fight alone. Now that he was not hiding his identity, two massive shadows slowly shifted into view behind him, doing nothing but merely watching the intense battle with pride. The smaller of the two was a clean looking man, dressed in the yellow garb of royalty while holding the twin swords which Lancer had borrowed mere moments ago. The larger was a wild, shaggy looking man, who would have been larger than even Lancer himself had they stood on equal ground, and he held a deadly looking spear, with a snakelike head the looked as though it was undulating in the sunlight.

"These are my brothers, Lord of Shu Liu Bei, and Zhang Fei of Yan. We were bound in life by oath, that though we may not have been born in the same day, month, or year, we would die in the same day, month, and year. It was unfortunate, but I was the first to fall, and we failed our oath, but now that I live once more, they too live within me and lend me their power!" He finished off with a massive swing that pushed back the row of legionnaires, and got ready to continue.

"They never leave my side, but allow me to tell you its name! This is our *Peach Garden Oath*!" Lancer appeared to gain strength and courage with each word, slowly moving from fighting defensively to taking the offence.

"My lord brother had a steed that could clear a cliff in a single leap, and took him away from danger as if by magic. In my hands it is my horse that can trample through enemy lines in a single charge and goes into battle with the strength of a demon, this is *Red Hare*!" An explosion of magic, and Guan Yu was suddenly atop a blood red horse as massive as one would expect of his personal steed. It had belonged to the only warrior in all of Han who could fend off all three brothers at the same time, the selfish and traitorous but invincible Lu Bu, but had passed into his hands as a gift from Cao Cao, a gift that he used to its fullest. Red Hare had inherited Lu Bu's brutality and strength, and it suited Lancer just fine.

"My younger brother possessed strength and presence surpassing my own, and even the Sleeping Dragon acknowledged that he had the strength of ten thousand men! At Chang Ban he protected my lord brother and his heir, who the Young Dragon Zhao Yun had risked his life to rescue, by holding the bridge with only the spear in his hand and his love for his brother! His roar induced such fear in my enemies that enemy general Xiahou Jie fell dead from fear and a hundred thousand soldiers refused to march forth! This is *Yide's Battlecry*!" Guan Yu slammed the ground with the butt of his Blue Moon Crescent Dragon and released a blood curdling roar that seemed to shake the whole of Fuyuki City, before breaking through the first row of legionnaires with a charge from Red Hare.

"Now that you have seen my everything Rider, you will surrender, or you will fall!" Lancer raised his weapon, and prepared to cut down his enemy.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 25, 2010)

*Aarne Edelfelt*

Any fears Aarne had of interference from the civilians were soon dismissed when a new thought came to mind - Where was Rider's master, the hatchet-faced man? He cursed to himself at letting such a vital detail slip; whilst he'd worried about his inability to fight a Servant, and wasted valuable time and prana here, he should have searched for the Master! Unlike Saber's Master, he did not appear to be a Magus, and it would be a simple matter to defeat him.

The question was _where was he?_ he looked around for him, but did not see him amongst the oblivious civilians. Was he hiding somewhere in this apartment? In this street? Tucked away in some corner of this city?

"_Piru vieköön,_", he hissed under his breath, reverting to his native tongue for a moment, but just for a moment as a shout from Lancer caught his attention.

"*Blue Moon Dragon!*" he said, unleashing a pair of dragonlike constructs that rushed towards Rider. However, Rider countered instantly with his own noble phantasm, and in the process confirmed Aarne's suspicions as to his identity. So, one of the greatest progenies of Rome faced off against one of the foremost warrior-generals of China. The spectacle was just as much to behold as the reputations of the two promised, and as the legionnaires advanced against the dragons, a neverending wall of steel and flesh and raw human determination, Aarne unconsciously gripped the railing until his knuckles turned white.

Lancer parried the blows of the legionnaires, matching their reputation with his own skill and iron resolve, before calling upon his strongest noble phantasm, his brothers - bound not by blood but by oaths far stronger. He didn't seem to so much as mount the red horse as simply _be_ there, as if that were the true natural order of things, and as he smashed the butt of his weapon onto the ground, an ear-splitting roar sounded. Aarne covered his ears as the entire apartment block shook and shifted, railings rattling, glass shivering, and winced as his hearing was stolen from him, replaced with an endless insistent ringing.

_But still_, he thought triumphantly, as he opened one eye to see Lancer charging the first Emperor of Rome, _it sounds almost like the bells of victory_.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

Rider was in awe at the two brothers and the red steed as they demolished his small battalion of legionnaires with amazing efficiency. Removing his civic crown, he pointed it at the sky. "Lady Luck, I must thank you once again for delivering these three mighty rivals to me! Lancer, let's end this!" Rider said as he returned the civic crown to his head and once again shone with a ghostly light.

"One part is not the whole! As you are one of three brothers, the Roman Legion is but only part of a greater Roman Empire!" Rider shouted with all his passion, releasing an amazing amount of mana that would alert any Servants, Masters, and Magi to the ongoing fight.

The location changed completely, as they were not in Fuyuki City anymore, but the Roman Colosseum in its prime. Aarne was seated in one of the stone bleachers and could watch but couldn't interfere. Thousands of seated spirits cheered loudly, excited for the battles to begin. Lancer and his brother were in the middle of the structure, while Rider himself sat on the Emperor's throne. 

"This is one of the most powerful forms of my Noble Phantasm, a part of my Reality Marble, *Roman Colosseum*! I control the stage and whether you live or die! My honored rivals, if you can survive the fights here I will count this as your victory on my word as an Emperor!" Rider proclaimed loudly, showing the signal to let the matches begin.

A gate creaked open slowly, releasing three giant armored lions twice the size of an average man. As soon as they were released, they all charged straight for Lancer and his brother with reckless abandon, teeth glistening with saliva and air filled with their bloodthirst, chanting of the crowd spirits almost twice as loud as before. 

"My rivals, do not disappoint my expectations!"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

*HAM! WE NEED MORE HAM!*

"This is the greatest memorial to your life, Rider? If so then you have lived a fine life indeed! Do you see it, my brothers? This is what we must rise to when we return to revive the Han! No, this is what we must surpass! Historians will write of Shu Han, and they will compare it favourably to the Roman Empire of old!" Lancer laughed once more at the sheer scale of the situation, not a hint of fear in his voice. When he was young, he had watched the Han Empire fall around his feet, and had fought the vultures that tried to pick at the remains. When he was old he had watched the rise of Cao Wei and Eastern Wu, with Shu Han on the cusp of its birth, and he had fought everyone who tried to topple the emerging nation he knew as his home. This Roman Empire was the greatest of them all, but it was an empire nonetheless, and just as he had seen them rise and fall, he had seen this rise, and he would watch it fall.

"Red Hare, be as a demon god befitting the demon Lu Bu and the God of War! Charge, my trusted steed!" The monster of a horse complied, and with a neigh that sounded more like a roar than a whinny, it charged towards the lions without fear. If it came to strength and brutality, Red Hare was a match for any beast, and would no doubt frighten even Ox-Head and Horse-Face, the guardians of the underworld. With amazing agility, the horse shifted from a full speed charge into a sidestep, dodging the first of the lions as Guan Yu summoned Zhang Fei's famed spear, the Viper Blade into his hand, driving the spearhead straight into the beast's underbelly with amazing precision, cutting right into the gaps between the armour.

Lancer then leapt off Red Hare's back, launching himself into the air as the horse delivered a kick from its rear legs into the jaw of one of the lions, a blow that would have killed a man a hundred times over. Now that there were only two enemies left, he could finish the first enemies that the Roman Empire had called. He was once more thankful for his brothers, as their mere presence gave him the courage to fight endlessly, substituting the mana that preserved his body with the magic called from the heavens, an ability that could only be mustered as there were still a hundreds of millions that truly believed in his godhood, a godhood built upon respect for his loyalty and his skill with a blade.

*"Blue Moon Crescent Dragon!"* Lancer yelled, calling upon the true name of his weapon, the true name that he had not used earlier in the fight. Where Blue Moon Dragon called two dragons to bite at Lancer's enemies, Blue Moon Crescent Dragon imbued the guan dao with a third dragon, making it even stronger a weapon. So the two dragons rushed forth, each one striking at a different lion. But a lion was not a man, and a man-eating dragon could not be expected to eat a lion, and so Guan Yu guided the third dragon, causing his guan dao to produce a silvery blue blade that extended to the entire radius of the Reality Marble. That blade was an illusion, but the range was not, and the Noble Phantasm was a mystical skill that allowed Lancer to behead his enemy no matter what the distance. One enemy at a time, but one unexpected death could destabilise an entire army.

Two sharp swings, and two lion heads fell to the ground, while Lancer dropped perfectly onto the back of Red Hare once more.

"Show me more of your Empire, Rider, this cannot be all it has to offer!"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

"Hahaha! What a quick dispatch of the beasts! However, beasts do not have a mind of their own like people, and are as fodder to you." Rider said while laughing, stating the obvious, the crowd giving Lancer a round of applause. "Let us proceed to round two! How well do you fare in marine combat my rivals?" Rider said, a chinese boat appearing from under Lancer, his brother, and his steed. "I had an eastern boat prepared for you, battle heartily my friend!" Rider gave the signal, and the battle arena instantly flooded itself, gates opening once again to release three huge boats full of Roman Archer's. They set their arrows on fire and started firing rapidly at Lancer's ship, his sail starting to burn.

"I am not an unfair man, you will find that your ship has potent chinese fireworks and great bows to fight back with." Rider said as he pointed out the dragon shaped fireworks and two powerful bows with many sets of arrows on the deck of Lancer's ship, at the very least he wanted to give Lancer a fighting chance. "Once again my rival, do not disappoint me!" Rider shouted loudly, crowd cheering for Lancer and his brother wildly.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer had to shout to be heard over the wind. "It's good to know that wasn't your best, but it is obvious that your skill don't measure up to a Heroic Spirit! Your physical power are superb, but that will not be enough if we come face to face with Saber or Lancer!"
> 
> They finally slowed down as they reach a dense forest."It'll be meaningless for me to defeat the enemy's Master if you get killed, Master. That's why I'll use the rest of the day to improve your skills as best as I can."



"Well, That was the plan when I brought you out here, at least, but I can feel a couple of powerful presences in the direction Father Kotomine took. Without a doubtn one is a Servant. "

That first encounter with the man had left Archer with a sickening feeling.  I don't think that we can trust this man's word, somehow his spirit felt..." Archer paused as he grasped for an accurate word "corrupted." Yes that sounded about right.

"But if you're interested, we can follow him and see what's happening there."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 25, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Well, That was the plan when I brought you out here, at least, but I can feel a couple of powerful presences in the direction Father Kotomine took. Without a doubtn one is a Servant. "
> 
> That first encounter with the man had left Archer with a sickening feeling.  I don't think that we can trust this man's word, somehow his spirit felt..." Archer paused as he grasped for an accurate word "corrupted." Yes that sounded about right.
> 
> "But if you're interested, we can follow him and see what's happening there."



Shacking furiously? so much even Archer thought she was trying to hard
(telepathic) ?No no, you know for people like him I am a heretic a sinner that can?t be forgive? to be honest I?m not that disgusted with this body? there are times that if I don?t eat I go a bit crazy? yet it?s not that I wanted this to happen to me, but they don?t care they would try to eliminate me, that?s why I want the less causalities possible and we also got blood for? Taking out a bag of blood and drinking from it.
?I do agree for the little information I know and the lack of commitment he shows to the Holy Church I don?t think we can trust him, anyways you wanted to train, you sure we can doit here?, you say there?s a servant close but I rather avoid this 1 for the time being and let other master handle it? especially if that man is involved.?


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "He wasn't very useful anyway." Saber responded, speaking of Kuzuki as an object that was no longer required. He prepared his sabre, thinking that his master was done with him as well. Even if there was a 10 meter explosion as a result of killing Kuzuki, he could survive it. He waited for his master's order.





Crimson King said:


> "I will be leaving now, unless you wanted something more? I have to return to report to the one controlling me. He may get suspicious if I do not report back. He also never said anything about not allowing myself to be followed."
> 
> Kuzuki waited for their answer.


 Rin nodded thoughtfully. "I suppose I can work with that." 

 "But first," she said as she walked up to the man," let me see if I can do something about that nasty gash, you won't be very halpfull if you collapse on the road."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

*OUT OF HAM? WHAT MADNESS ARE YOU IMPLYING!*

"A bow, Rider? While I am not Archer, I have used many weapons in my legend, and a bow is but one of them. I will play your game, if only for a while!" Lancer picked up a bow and a set of fireworks as the ship around him burned, fearing neither heat nor flame. Leaping onto the mast of the ship, he stabbed an arrow into the burning sail and ripped out a large piece of still burning cloth, instantly turning his arrow into a makeshift fire arrow.

"Now watch Patrician, as I defeat your second challenge!" Making sure the sun was behind his back, Lancer tossed the fireworks at one of the enemy ships and fired the flaming arrow, and did not wait to see the result. The flame from the arrow would set off the fireworks, which, if Rider was telling the truth, would be powerful enough to set the enemy ship on fire, and would certainly serve as a useful distraction even if it failed to sink the ship.

"But I am no fool, Rider. For Lancer to beat a battalion of archers in a battle of bows is a fool's errand. Now I will do it my way!" With a shout, Lancer jumped off his ship's mast onto the back of Red Hare, which proceeded to proceed to circle the burning ship at a calculated trot, slowly building up speed and waiting for the right wind to blow.

"Now Red Hare!" Guan Yu commanded, and his steed obeyed, and catching the wind behind it, executed a full speed leap onto the second enemy ship. Lancer did not wait for the archers to react, giving them no time to draw their swords before Blue Moon Crescent Dragon cut through their necks without resistance.

"Once more Red Hare, become a storm!" The horse roared in response, and like a red blur, had leapt onto the final enemy ship, bowling over several archers in the process, not stopping even for the enemy skull it crushed beneath its hooves as it landed.

"Patrician, they say a sailor need not fear the winds or water, but they must learn to fear the fire upon the high seas! Do you know why that is so? It's because their armour is too heavy to swim in!" Lancer laughed heartily, kicking over the fire-pot that the Roman soldiers used to light their arrows as he did so.

"The Sleeping Dragon would disapprove of such brutality, but he can call the North Wind with his prowess. Still, I have fought at Chi Bi, and I am no stranger to burning ships. What more do you have Rider? Or is that the limit to your vaunted Roman Empire?!" Lancer said, half to himself and half to Rider as he ripped the arrows out of Red Hare, returning the steed to his armoury where it would rest for the next battle.

He could have cured it with mana, but he could have beaten these archers with Zhang Fei's battlecry as well, and yet he did not. His pride demanded that he fight this battle by his own strength as much as possible, though he would call upon his brothers' might once more if he should ever truly need it.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Shacking furiously? so much even Archer thought she was trying to hard
> (telepathic) ?No no, you know for people like him I am a heretic a sinner that can?t be forgive? to be honest I?m not that disgusted with this body? there are times that if I don?t eat I go a bit crazy? yet it?s not that I wanted this to happen to me, but they don?t care they would try to eliminate me, that?s why I want the less causalities possible and we also got blood for? Taking out a bag of blood and drinking from it.
> ?I do agree for the little information I know and the lack of commitment he shows to the Holy Church I don?t think we can trust him, anyways you wanted to train, you sure we can doit here?, you say there?s a servant close but I rather avoid this 1 for the time being and let other master handle it? especially if that man is involved.?


"I understand. On to the training then in such a vast forest, we should be able to work without drawing attention to ourselves."

Archer went to the duffel bag in which they'd stored their morning purchases and retrieved a steel pipe.

"You are faster and stronger than me and with your _condition_,  I suppose you're no short on stamina either." 

He took the pipe by one end, holding it like a sword.

"It's midday right now. Before the sun sets, you must have hit me once, or  destroyed this pipe, That all there is to it. You can use any mean necessary, even shoot me if you want to."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

Waving his hand, Rider unflooded the battle stage and cleared it of debris. "Superb skill Lancer, hopefully you will be able to conquer the penultimate challenge! This will be a man to man match, and you will find that your Noble Phantasms are sealed off." Rider said as Zhang Fei and Red Hare disappeared, and the Blue Moon Dragon returning to a normal Guan Dao, but returning all of Lancer's spent mana. The gate went down once again as a huge musclebound man clad in gladiator gear walked up to Lancer, a roofed cage then being lowered over them.

"Lancer this is Spartacus, Spartacus this is Lancer." Rider said jokingly, the crowd cheering as loud as they could for what would obviously be the main event. "Spartacus, if you win you are granted amnesty. Lancer, if you win you are one step closer to victory." Rider said with a huge grin, pointing his arm straight in the air. "FIGHT!" Rider said as loud as he could, the same time bringing his arm down to signal the start of the match.

Spartacus drew his sword and charged like a raging bull towards Lancer, emitting an amazing aura of determination.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 25, 2010)

lambda said:


> "I understand. On to the training then in such a vast forest, we should be able to work without drawing attention to ourselves."
> 
> Archer went to the duffel bag in which they'd stored their morning purchases and retrieved a steel pipe.
> 
> ...



Smiling? ?Interesting ?master?, sadly if I were to complain to your request with use my full power even on this conditions you would probably end badly injured or death?

Waving a hand ?so I would just use this gun and hand to hand combat? With that been said she dashed toward Archer yet he keep dodging every single assault as if he was perfect aware of everything, even some gun tricks where complete useless? Sacchin mind was slipping away? this was without a doubt a servant.

All of the sudden Sacchin collapse on her knees breathing heavily and dragging her hands to her chest. Something in the air around feel odd and Archer knew it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

*UNKNOWN TO HAM NOR KNOWN TO CHEESE*

Spartacus charged, but Lancer held his ground, meeting the sword strikes of his enemy with a steady, measured defence. The powers of Blue Moon Crescent Dragon had been taken from him, and his brothers had been sealed away, but Guan Yu was not worried. He did not gain a legend because he had great powers, he had great powers because he built a legend. His blade had killed thousands of men, and with their blood gained mystery, and with that mystery gained power. His oath had held for two thousand years, and with that passing of time became a concept unto itself, and with that concept became a tangible force.

Those who started their battles with a Mystic Code in hand were hardly comparable to warriors like Lancer, who had built his legend with naught but his sweat and tears. A legend that let him ascend to godhood no less, but without his Oath's effect there was very little he could do with his divinity and all the powers that came with it.

"Spartacus! Why do you fight? Do you fight for your freedom, or do you fight for something more? Do you have an ideal, or do serve only yourself foremost? Do you remember, or does history remember for you? Are you Spartacus, or are you an image brought forth by the Patrician's trickery?" Lancer fired a barrage of questions as he fended off a barrage of blows, the size and strength of the gladiator more than matched by the size and strength of the Servant.

"Then again, I don't care. A clash of mysteries is to be as flashy as possible, but when a man fights another man, it has to be quick, clean, and brutal. If I asked the same thing of every man I killed, I would have lived to a thousand before I was done with my battles." Lancer switched to a one-handed style as Spartacus drove his sword into his left shoulder, an injury which Lancer ignored as he swung the huge guan dao with his right hand and lopped off Spartacus' head with a clean stroke.

"It's my victory Rider! It wasn't much of a show, but you can't expect a show from a fight of strength and skill Caesar!"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

"Is that so? I suggest you look twice Lancer." Rider says, pointing at Spartacus' helmet. "I see a helm but not a head, the match is not over yet." Rider taunted, leaning on the armrest of his throne. The crowd started whispering to each other and pointing to the roof of the cage, Spartacus having used a mana burst to reach there and evade a fatal blow. As Lancer looked up, Spartacus jumped down with his sword, aiming for a finishing  strike against Lancer, gaining amazing speed from his descent.

"I fight for freedom, I fight for my friends, I make my own legend, *I AM SPARTACUS*!" Spartacus shouted as he fell, jamming his blade into Lancer's right shoulder, then backflipping off Lancer's massive body to the other side of the cage. Spartacus pointed out a shallow gash in his neck, showing how close Lancer got to beheading him, then wielded his buckler and pulled out another blade from his leather sheath, prepared for another clash with Lancer.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 25, 2010)

*Assassin... Or should I say HAMssassin?*

As he reached the bridge, Assassin froze for the briefest of moments as... _something_ hit him, immaterial and yet forceful. His mind was filled with a cacophony of trumpets and bugles and snare drums, blurting out the message of war, and flashes of battle scenes filled his vision. As soon as it had come, the... _thing_ passed, but the feeling remained, vigorous and dangerous.

It made him want to leap over the tallest of buildings in a single bound rather than walk around it, swim across an ocean without stopping for breath, live life beyond all reasonable limits. More importantly, it made him want... _need_ to *kill*. Not as he had done in his past life, and earlier today; not the snuffing out of a candle amidst pitch darkness or the silencing of a squeaking mouse alone and solitary; but simply to *kill* from now until he was finished, not sneaking around, not being careful to leave no clue, simply butchering those in front of him, until he had had his fill.

He manifested his physical form, directly in front of a salaryman passing on the bridge, who jumped back in fright at the being before him. Before he could manage a coherent sentence, Assassin had a knife drawn, a thick cleaver of a blade, and carved a visceral line through him.

"Look at yourself! What a gutless pig," he sneered. A nearby woman screamed, and he took out a second knife, so thin as to almost be a scalpel, and silenced her. Slowly, methodically, he went from person to person in his path, and when all was said and done, seven people lay dead or dying. On the vehicular portion of the bridge, a truck driver had stopped, his mouth hanging wide open at what he'd just seen. On the other side of the bridge, the other pedestrian walkway, onlookers similarly had frozen in space. One mother had hidden her child behind her back, another had crouched over her son and hugged him tight, as if that could protect him.

But the bloodlust in Assassin was fading. He felt laughter begin to emanate in his bones. First with a chuckle, then with a roaring laugh that forced him to clutch his sides. When he was done, he looked at the onlookers, with a cheek-splitting grin. "You! All of you! Remember this! Remember my _face_!" he shouted, almost hysterically, before entering Spirit Form once again, and continuing onwards as they shouted, screamed or cried in relief. Now then, wouldn't this be a mystery to solve?


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

So far the training had gone like he'd expected, His Master failing misreably to capitalize in her physical advantadge as Arched dodged and deflected her assaults with ease, hitting her over the head everytime she took foolish risks.

The legionnaire had been right, poorly directed power was useless and Satsuki was worse than a rank amateur in term of techniques. 

Thankfully she was dutifully listening to his careful advice and she was already showing some imporovement.

In a few months, she might be  a threat to the other Servants.

And then Satsuki collapsed as if thunderstruck. 

"Are you alright?" IN the end had he pushed her too hard?

"It's allright," Satsuki said with a weak smile, "I'm just hungry"

"Oh. I'm sorry, I didn't think about that." Unlike him she was an undead who still needed nutrition and they'd left the blood back at the hotel.

"Should we go back in town?"

 His Master stood up, her eyes hooded in shadows Archer hadn't never sen before." No time for that. I'll just have to make do with what's I can find here." 

And she dashed away.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 25, 2010)

There was a wail… no a shout animals start running in all directions even a servant as veteran in the arts of war as Archer feel it… bloodlust… fear not the kind of fear you get when you seem to be against the odds.

“This is great… hot hot… it’s been a while since I have taken warm blood” It was down already the red sun produce shadow, what anyone could see what something that could chill a lot of people, trees have been ripped apart like if a tornado had pass, the soil was destroyed like if a missile impact had happen and there sad a girl with the heart of an animal… what animal it would be impossible to determinate.

Satsuki focus herself on a figure getting closer… all of the sudden smashing her head with a rock. “Ahh sorry Rei… seems we need to get back to the hotel, I would need a shower and take a proper dinner if I am to hold for tonight”. Smiling, the smile was a mixture of please… and pain… it was kind of heartbreaking and scary.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

"And like I said. *I! Don't! Care!*" Lancer replied as he ignored the blade rammed into his right shoulder. Lancer was many things, and one of those was implacable. The sheer memory of him had been what killed Xiahou Dun, and a pair of wounded shoulders was hardly going to stop him now. He was still walking after all, and if he had his legs he could fight. Even if he had no legs, he would still fight.

Spartacus was a part of Caesar's Roman Empire, simply a part of Rider's personal world. To be able to pull a true human being, or even a Heroic Spirit across space and time would require True Magic at the very least, and if Rider could use True Magic, he had no need for the Holy Grail. There was no meaning in questioning an illusion's intentions, not when he was more concerned with more immediate things, like victory.

Without the use of his arms, all Lancer could do was dance around Spartacus' attacks, dodging with deft footwork that most would not expect out of his gigantic frame. Alas, Guan Yu had excelled in all forms of combat, and being quick on one's feet was the basic of all basics. So he baited Spartacus into a lunge by dancing just outside the reach of his jabs, and took the opening granted to him with what could only have been called brilliance.

As Spartacus charged, Lancer sidestepped the attack and took his place behind his opponent, and charged himself, slamming Spartacus into the walls of the cage with the force of his own weight, pinning the gladiator between a steel of the cage and the steel of Guan Yu's body. Then in a single motion, Lancer twisted his neck and bit on the handle of the sword trapped in his shoulder and ripped it out, impaling Spartacus in the chest with the sword instead.

Then just for posterity, to make sure that there were no accidents, Lancer crushed his enemy's skull beneath his armoured boot.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

"You know, if I had no honor I could just keep your Noble Phantasms sealed, not heal you, and keep summoning warriors to chip you down to nothing." Rider said, now sitting straight on his throne. "You're quite brutal when you're angry my rival, but I suppose that's how most great men are, I took you more for the calm type." Rider waved his hand as the cage disappeared, the wounds on Lancer were healed, and he regained the use of his Noble Phantasms.

"Now for the final trial, but perhaps the most boring one yet." Rider said, waving his hand. Nothing at all happened, and the crowd was silent. Suddenly, semi-deep gashes appeared all over Lancer on the parts with no or weak armor, but there was nobody there. "It's sad that it had to come to this my rival, but when in Rome." Rider said with a hint of sadness in his voice. 

"The final trial, Guan Yu versus Marcus Brutus."


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> There was a wail… no a shout animals start running in all directions even a servant as veteran in the arts of war as Archer feel it… bloodlust… fear not the kind of fear you get when you seem to be against the odds.
> 
> “This is great… hot hot… it’s been a while since I have taken warm blood” It was down already the red sun produce shadow, what anyone could see what something that could chill a lot of people, trees have been ripped apart like if a tornado had pass, the soil was destroyed like if a missile impact had happen and there sad a girl with the heart of an animal… what animal it would be impossible to determinate.
> 
> Satsuki focus herself on a figure getting closer… all of the sudden smashing her head with a rock. “Ahh sorry Rei… seems we need to get back to the hotel, I would need a shower and take a proper dinner if I am to hold for tonight”. Smiling, the smile was a mixture of please… and pain… it was kind of heartbreaking and scary.


 "Yeah, let's go back." Archer whispered sadly as he wrapped his Master in a trenchcoat. The sight of such a young girl caught in the torment of bloodlust struck a little too close to his heart. 

The trip went quickly and silently and once they'd gotten to their room, Satsuki hurriedly went to clean herserlf up. Meanwhile Archer prepared a change of clothes for the girl.

That's when the shockwave hit.

"What the hell was that?" Shouted a dripping wet Satsuki as she jumped out of the bathroom.

Archer clenched his fists, awed by the power that had just smashed into him.

"Rider."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

The sun was finally going down. Dio stared at the city below him as he stood at the gates of  the temple. Several of his spies were returning. But he didn't care. He had detected the battle and was already on his way to the site. His spies can wait, but such a battle can not. Quickly, Dio headed down the steps and ran towards the battlefield.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

"There's no need for a beautiful battle in war, Rider. The only truly unforgivable thing is defeat. Honour may be an aesthetic I have chosen, but elegance is not." Lancer picked up his Blue Moon Crescent Dragon as he spoke, holding it at ready even as the injuries appeared all over his body. These cuts did not bother him as much as the reason for this final battle. Marcus Brutus, his final opponent was called, but Brutus was no warrior, certainly not one on par with Spartacus. It was a truly boring battle, as Rider said, completely meaningless in the eyes of Lancer, but apparently not so for Julius Caesar.

"The bards of my day did not know tales of the Roman Empire, but I know the face of a coward and a betrayer when I see one. Marcus Brutus, I do not know who you turned your back against, but I can guess. I can see the most brutal of tortures in all the hells that all men believe in that have been reserved for you, even if you are a shadow of a man created by the Patrician's wishes. I did not become a God of War with a title longer than I can say for fun, honour and righteousness are my domains, and you have obviously transgressed upon them more than I can describe." Lancer raised his blade, knowing full well that a single cut would leave Marcus Brutus in two pieces.

*"Blue Moon Crescent Dragon!"* Guan Yu, or the Saintly Emperor Guan the Great God Who Subdues Demons of the Three Worlds and Whose Awe Spreads Far and Moves Heaven, roared, and released the twin dragons which ripped Brutus apart, each completing their seven cycles before Lancer finally beheaded him.

"And it is done. Keep your promise Rider, the World is already exerting its influence on your Empire anyway."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

Dio was pissed. He did not know how to operate a car. So instead, he grabbed the nearest person off the road and forced him into the driver seat by threatening him and ripping out his teeth. The man tried to escape, but found himself in the driver seat every time he tried to jump out. Eventually, the man gave up and started the car.

They were almost at the battlefield when they encountered a traffic jam.

"We cannot move now. the other cars are in the way." The man said, thinking he would be released if he could not drive further.

"All I see are motorbikes in front of us. Drive." Dio responded.

"But I can't fit the car though them!" the man protested.

"I don't care. Drive. run them over."

The car roared to life, going from 0 to 90 km/h. The bikers, focused only on the road ahead, didn't see the car behind them starting until they were under it.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

Right before Brutus was ripped to shreds, he was able to make a quick mana burst and stab Lancer in the back repeatedly, grievously wounding him. "As promised, I shall remove the Roman Empire, you have done me a great service." Rider said as the Coliseum disappeared and they were back at the empty lot, although it was already past sunset. Walking up to Lancer, he healed his wounds with the last of his own extra mana reserves, meaning that Rider was back to his normal parameters. "You did well my rivals, but I am afraid you will not have my head today." Rider said as he returned to Spirit Form, laughing heard in the wind as he disappeared.

"I suppose the Fields of Rome will be much more suitable the next time I use the Roman Empire." Rider contemplated to himself. Reaching the city, Rider saw a maniacal car crushing bikers under its weight, and he sensed Dio inside. Since he was in Spirit Form, he simply entered the car and reformed beside his Master. "It's not exactly the wisest choice to run over innocents Dio, you can't rule The World without subjects after all." Rider said while gesturing the other man in the car to leave, as Rider took the driver's seat.

"Where to?"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 25, 2010)

*Aarne Edelfelt*

As the Colisseum faded, and Rider walked away, Aarne could feel his hearing start to return, though he guessed the ringing would remain in some form or another for some time.

"He was far stronger than I thought he'd be..."

Shouting more than speaking, due to his hearing being impaired, he called over to Lancer "We're not safe here anymore - we need to get out of here, as quickly as possible!"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 25, 2010)

Sacchin is going out the bathroom without any shame with a towel drying her hair

"Hey Rei what ‘s that mana shockwave a servant its fighting close right?" Without much mind she gets close to the window "try to check around, other servants and masters won't pass the opportunity to take on a wounded foe, I am sure you can snip some masters, we better deal with masters than servants, but doing from other building if you are going to fire"

As she say that she goes to her backpack without given a second through to her persona or the view she was given... yet Rei still saw her pupils like in that forest and didn't press the mater. And take 2 packs of blood.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

"We will begin search for a back up location today. If we ever lose the temple, I want a place we can retreat to." Dio said to his Servant.

He made a gesture towards several buildings. The buildings were tall apartment buildings in the middle of the city.

"Somewhere in one of those buildings would be fine. It's crowded, which would make it harder for other Masters to find us."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

*SHORT POST OF REST*

"So in the end both of us survived. That was a meaningless battle from beginning to end, wouldn't you say Master?" Lancer said as he returned his blade to its armoury. He spoke softly, so it was unlikely that Aarne would be able to hear him at all, but Lancer did not mind. He was speaking to himself and his brothers as much as he was speaking to his Master.

"Let us leave then. *Red Hare*!" Lancer summoned his steed with a burst of magic and lifted his Master onto the back of the monstrous horse, and with a gentle tap, the beast started leaving at a trot.

A trot that was probably close to breaking the sound barrier, but a trot it was. So that was how it was that Aarne Edefelt and Lancer left their first base in Shinto in ruins, as they moved towards Miyama instead.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

"You assume that the activities I've done last night are worthless, I've already secured an expensive penthouse condominium in the heart of Fuyuki." Rider said as he drove towards the high-class district of Fuyuki, trying to buy time for Lancer and Aarne to escape. When they arrived, Rider got out of the car and opened the door for Dio. "After you Dio, you deserve the height of luxury after all." Rider boasted as he led Dio to their new base of operations.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

"You are far more resourceful than I thought Rider. I can see why you are a Heroic Spirit" Dio told him.

Getting out of the car, Dio walked into the building. He followed Rider to the elevators, which took them to the top of the building. Dio walked out of the elevator and looked around. This was a good place, much better than the temple in fact. Here, they have the advantage of being able to see most of the city and had access to quite a large amount of mana. While not nearly as much as the amount at the temple, this was enough.

"A great choice indeed, Rider"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

"And on that note, I'm gonna have to siphon a bit of mana from you." Rider said straightforwardly, draining Dio of a great amount of mana, but nothing that would cripple him. "I had an encounter with two Servants and Masters today, it was quite eventful." Rider said as he retold the events of the day. "You havn't eaten in a while, would you like me to order some blood sacks or would you rather have food?" Rider asks quickly, the replenishment of his Master's mana being a high priority for him.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 25, 2010)

*Aarne Edelfelt*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aarne was not one to ever admit he had lost. That was simply not the way an Edelfelt looked at anything. At worst, a temporary setback, at best, another way to achieve a specific goal. And yet the encounter with Rider had been something that he could not in any way view favourably. Much as it made him fume to admit it, Rider could have won, had he put his mind to it, and there was not a thing he could have done to stop him. Once again, he had taken a foe lightly, and this time would have paid a far more dear price than simply the location of his apartment.

That was not to say he was disappointed with Lancer - the Servant had fought with vigour and skill enough to impress even the most elitist Magus. However, though the fight had been inconclusive, they had gained one very important thing - the resource a Magus valued above all others - the greatest thing a Master could bring to the table in this war - knowledge.

Heading into Miyama, he drew upon some previous knowledge - instilled into him when he was selected to represent his family; that of the winner of the last Grail War staged here, a man who even the Edelfelt would hesitate to anger unnecesarily.

When he'd arrived in this city, Aarne had found the thought of this man still remaining here to be inconceivable, but his residence was listed in the telephone directory, and he was after all a most brazen Magus. More importantly, especially after the experience of being at the mercy of a Servant, he would want more tutelage on defeating Masters, and there was nobody more suited to the task than this man. Of course, he'd have his price, but the Edelfelt coffers were deep enough to satisfy even the greediest Magus.

"Keep going, Lancer. Our destination is the Emiya residence." It was time to test the legend of Emiya Kiritsugu.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "And on that note, I'm gonna have to siphon a bit of mana from you." Rider said straightforwardly, draining Dio of a great amount of mana, but nothing that would cripple him. "I had an encounter with two Servants and Masters today, it was quite eventful." Rider said as he retold the events of the day. "You havn't eaten in a while, would you like me to order some blood sacks or would you rather have food?" Rider asks quickly, the replenishment of his Master's mana being a high priority for him.



"I had a good meal before coming." Dio answered him.

He walked to the edge of the building and looked out into the city. He could feel that another Master and Servant were close by. It seems another pair had taken residence in a nearby building, or even in the same one. It didn't matter to him. If they attacked him now, he would gladly tear off their limbs.

"tell me, who was the first servant you fought? I want to see if you can sense him nearby." Dio asked Rider.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

"I first fought Archer and a vampire girl, then Lancer and an accomplished magus." Rider said nonchalantly. "Lancer isn't anywhere in the general area, but I suspect Archer is in a nearby hotel just a few blocks from here, as I sense his Master nearby." Rider reported. "Archer has great senses though, so he probably knows we got here far earlier than I sensed him." Rider finished calmly, not a trace of fear in his voice.

"Would you like to strike Dio? Now is quite an optimal time."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I first fought Archer and a vampire girl, then Lancer and an accomplished magus." Rider said nonchalantly. "Lancer isn't anywhere in the general area, but I suspect Archer is in a nearby hotel just a few blocks from here." Rider reported. "Archer has great senses though, so he probably knows we got here far earlier than I sensed him." Rider finished calmly, not a trace of fear in his voice.
> 
> "Would you like to strike Dio? Now is quite an optimal time."



"Yes, we will attack them. they will be expecting it anyways. We might as well attack now while they're still in the city." Dio responded.

He moved away from the edge and headed for the elevator. It seems he would get a chance to fight another vampire. He will show this vampire what he can do.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

Following Dio in Spirit Form, he informed them of the pairs attributes. "Archer can fire fated bullets, you're basically already hit as soon as he presses the trigger, although I havn't seen his Noble Phantasm yet. The girl vampire is quite powerful but she is lacking in terms of technique, and she has a special gun that can pin your shadow to the floor, along with another gun that is basically a cannon in gun form." Rider finished as they reached the car.

Using Rider's ability to reach the hotel ludicrously fast, Rider and Dio entered the building. Entering the elevator, they ascended quickly, and would be there any moment now.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacchin is going out the bathroom without any shame with a towel drying her hair
> 
> "Hey Rei what ?s that mana shockwave a servant its fighting close right?" Without much mind she gets close to the window "try to check around, other servants and masters won't pass the opportunity to take on a wounded foe, I am sure you can snip some masters, we better deal with masters than servants, but doing from other building if you are going to fire"
> 
> As she say that she goes to her backpack without given a second through to her persona or the view she was given... yet Rei still saw her pupils like in that forest and didn't press the mater. And take 2 packs of blood.



Without wasting a second, Archer broke into action. Grabbing his coat and the bag, he ran to the terrace and an agile jump he could have never hoped to achieve when he was alive carried him to the roof of a nearby building. 

Focusing his senses, he quickly pinpointed Rider's location but found that the presence emanated from a space enclosed into a magical barrier of some sort. The memory of the morning event fresh in his mind, Archer refrained from attacking blindly. 

By the time the barrier was down, his Master had joined him on the roof. 

"It's Rider alright, but his Master's not here."

Satsuki couldn't perceive anything from that distance but she believed her Servant's words implicitely." Let's follow him for now."

Archer wrapped his arm around his Master's shoulder, and for an instant they pulsed with mana.

"W-what are you doing?" the teenage vampire stammered with a blush.

"Making us undetectable."  Their previous attack had been... unconclusive to say the least, mostly because Rider had detected their approach. This time would be different. " Stay close to me."

And jumping from roof to roof, the duo followed Rider's until he met up with his Master and the two of them entered a building.

From a roof nearly 1km away Archer, watched through the large windowed door as Servants and Master discussed.

A massive rifle materialized into his hand."Master, I have a clear shot to the enemy Master. Should I take it?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2010)

*And now for something completely different*

Berserker was bored. Really bored. Ever since the meeting his master has yet to make a move. He'd been stuck in the mansion all day, and what's worse he wasn't allowed to drive the help into madness anymore. 

So he decided to give the crazies to the slumbering townsfolk. 

He walked out of the mansion, making sure his master doesn't notice him leaving. Once outside he skipped away, happy as can be, singing a really catchy song he heard on the radio. 

"Mum mum mum mah!"

A family sleeping peacefully in their beds, stirred. A horrific nightmare involving freakishly dressed pop stars devoured their minds. The father of the family was not as lucky as his children and wife. The hellish mantra consumed him completely, and in seconds he was outside, joining Berserker in his singing. 

"Mum mum mum mah!" 

More people joined in, singing Berserker's song alongside him. Their numbers swelled to the dozens, then to hundreds as Berserker passed by an apartment complex. Leading the way with Berserker were a couple of ganguro girls dressed in gaudy clothes. 

"Mum mum mum mah!"

A few burly men enthralled by the hell song broke into an appliance store, stealing a couple of radios. When they turned the devices on, the same song was blaring out of its speakers.

"Mum mum mum mah!"

Berserker and the Ganguro girls broke into a broadcasting station and infected the people there with the song. At once that was all they played, causing the nightmare to affect people all over the city should they hear it. 

"Mum mum mum mah!" 

The crowd gathered at a baseball field, singing the song Berserker has infected them. For some the angles around them twisted and turned, but for others otters began to fly around, playing tennis with the talking head of Elizabeth the first. Skin began to fall off, transforming into tacos as they land on the soft goat fur ground. The ganguro girls transformed into macabre creatures, half-human, half-potato. 

Seeing the crowd pumped up, Berserker began his song. 

I wanna hold them like they do in Texas Plays
Fold em, let em hit me raise it baby stay with me I love it
Luck and intuition play the cards with Spades to start
And after he's been hooked I'll play the one that's on his heart.

The concerto continues, but the rest of the song must not be heard. Berserker's song is so horrific that to completely finish it would shatter the sanities of those who dare hear it. 

"P-p-p-poker face! P-p-p-poker face!"

"Mum mum mum mah!"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

There was no one there. By the time they had opened the door, there was no one in the room. Of course Dio had half expected this. Archer could sense them and would naturally decide to either run or fight. Looks like he had chosen to run. This irritated Dio. He had come to see what the other vampire could do, but instead found no one. the question now was where they had gone. Dio approached a window and looked out.

Seeing no one, Dio left the room and returned to his penthouse.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 25, 2010)

"Then there is where we shall go Master. I certainly hope that we will not have to visit thrice while the tutor sleeps." Red Hare sublimated into a mere blood crimson streak in the air as Lancer spoke almost candidly, a magical field protecting Aarne from being splattered by the breakneck speeds the horse was now moving at. It was no surprise that once Lancer got a lock onto the location of the Emiya Manor, they got there in what had to be just past an instant.

"This would be the place Master. The gate is just around the corner." Lancer said as his steed slowed to a complete stop just short of actually entering the sights of anyone that would be guarding the entrances to the estate.

Aarne then ordered Lancer to scout ahead in spirit form, which he did with ease. It was essentially impossible to detect a Servant, as it was effectively trying to catch a wisp of mana in the air, or perhaps even less than that, which made the spirit form the perfect protection against being found in any way.

Returning to his Master, Lancer dispelled Red Hare and reported his findings.

"There appears to be a teenage male guest leaving the house right now, Master."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

Using the car to quickly transport Dio to their base of operations, he plopped down on a cushioned seat and began discussing strategy with Dio. "Dio, are you confident in your ability to take down a Servant?" Rider asked without thinking, as it was a question he was interested in.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Using the car to quickly transport Dio to their base of operations, he plopped down on a cushioned seat and began discussing strategy with Dio. "Dio, are you confident in your ability to take down a Servant?" Rider asked without thinking, as it was a question he was interested in.



"I am not sure about a Servant, but I can take down any other master. After all, they do not know my powers." Dio answered him.

He headed for the railing and leaned against it while staring out at the city once more. Where could the vampire have gone?


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 25, 2010)

Sacching as taking some clothes while Archer materialize the Rifle... "I am pissed you know I wanted that suit... anyways what do you think can we take them out, those bothersome servants of Rider would be hard to deal"

As she say this she start to put a lot of seals around her body this where no mistaken quick booost of reinforcement

"Ahhh my blood is still there" QQ, I want that bastard death but without knowing where Rider is it would be hard... still if he was the one in that fight you sensed and after ours even if he replenish his prana I am sure his luck would be rotten by now... anyways if I make this signal run away from me". She makes a silly signal something out of a sentai show.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "I am not sure about a Servant, but I can take down any other master. After all, they do not know my powers." Dio answered him.
> 
> He headed for the railing and leaned against it while staring out at the city once more. Where could the vampire have gone?



"From what I gleaned she's an impulsive brat, probably with some random guy on the roof of a building somewhere." Rider guessed wildly, not giving it a second thought.

"This Wraith of yours, may I see it? It has piqued my curiosity for a while now." Rider asked.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacching as taking some clothes while Archer materialize the Rifle... "I am pissed you know I wanted that suit... anyways what do you think can we take them out, those bothersome servants of Rider would be hard to deal"
> 
> As she say this she start to put a lot of seals around her body this where no mistaken quick booost of reinforcement
> 
> "Ahhh my blood is still there" QQ, I want that bastard death but without knowing where Rider is it would be hard... still if he was the one in that fight you sensed and after ours even if he replenish his prana I am sure his luck would be rotten by now... anyways if I make this signal run away from me". She makes a silly signal something out of a sentai show.



"Roger." Archer muttered as he ignored his Master silliness, shouldered his rifle and aimed at the musclebound man's head. 
He pulled the trigger and an enormous ray of light flew from the barrel at relativistic speed.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Roger." Archer muttered as he shouldered his rifle and aimed at the musclebound man's head.
> 
> Archer pulled the trigger and an enormous ray of light flew from the cannon at relativistic speed.



The beam of light was a dead giveaway of an attack. Just as the shot was fired, Dio was already in action.

*"ZA WARUDO!"*
*"Time has stopped."*

In that instant, everything froze. The birds in the air stopped flapping, yet did not fall. The beam of light was less than a meter from Dio's face, but did not move. Everything had stopped.

Except Dio, and the Wraith standing next to him.

Slowly, Dio took a step to the side and looked at where the beam of light was coming from. It was from a rooftop a kilometer away. Memorizing that location, Dio smiled.
"Useless. Shooting at me is useless."
*"Allow time to pass."*


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 25, 2010)

At that exact moment, Rider bent over to read a piece of paper on the floor, which was something about a schoolchild murdering a ton of people in another town, didn't seem that important. The enormous ray of light barely singed the clothes on Rider's back, though they did cause quite a mess in the penthouse and killed the room service he called. 

"It's time to fight Dio, they're on top of that building over there." Rider said for sure, the beam of light confirming their location. "Although somehow it seems you already knew that." Rider said as he rubbed his chin, interested in Dio's abilities.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 25, 2010)

"Archer lets move to that park, I want a place to move freely and with little people as posible"

As sacchin say this she jumped of the building dragging Archer with her.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> At that exact moment, Rider bent over to read a piece of paper on the floor, which was something about a schoolchild murdering a ton of people in another town, didn't seem that important. The enormous ray of light barely singed the clothes on Rider's back, though they did cause quite a mess in the penthouse and killed the room service he called.
> 
> "It's time to fight Dio, they're on top of that building over there." Rider said for sure, the beam of light confirming their location. "Although somehow it seems you already knew that." Rider said as he rubbed his chin, interested in Dio's abilities.



"Let's go. That servant interests me. I want to see his full power" Dio said.

Together, the two go in their car and headed towards Archer and Satsuki.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

"But I wanted to shoot agaaaaaaaiiiin." Archer's voice echoed as they plummetted toward the ground.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

_They're coming!_ Archer thought as he felt the duo quickly descending the building and get in their car.

Without bothering to look back, Archer lined his rifle toward the point where his opponents would appear in their line of sight. Timing it perfectly, he took took a second shot, this one they wouldn't see coming until the attack had destroyed them.

"Stay close to me!" Archer reiterated as they landed." As long as you do, they won't be able to sense us."

Satsuki nodded and they ran together toward Shinto's desolated park.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

lambda said:


> _They're coming!_ Archer thought as he felt the duo quickly descending the building and get in their car.
> 
> Without bothering to look back Archer stretched his hand at the point were his his opponents would appear in their line of sight and timing it perfectly, he took took a second shot.  They wouldn't see it coming until the attack had destroyed them.



Once again the shot left the barrel. once again, the shot which shot have hit them dead on, missed by a meter.

"Useless! trying to shoot me from so far away is useless!" Dio shouted out.

The car kept on moving towards Archer. A noticeable dent had somehow appeared on one side of the car.


----------



## Serp (Mar 25, 2010)

It was happening again, ever since they left the church having decided it would be easier and safer to inform Kotomine quickly and get out of there before any other masters or servant showed up, Berserker had left once again.

Avy left the main mansion and started to search for him, he daren't use a command seal to simply control this behaviour but he would be dam sure he didn't left Berserker walk all over him.

It was then that he heard it, a very very bad version of Lady Gaga's poker face, the sound was radiating from the baseball field and Avy knew only one person would be insane enough to do this. Although even after being told Berserkers true name, the insanity never still did fit, but hopefully it would in time.

Avy ran into the baseball feild, moving through a sea of people drawn out of their beds to this place. The insanity filling the air.

It was then that he spotted him. Avy ran through the crowd as Berserker was finishing off the chorus to the song.

Avy raised his hand and mumbled quickly and quietly, the radios and speakers suddenly exploded and the sound decreased but the analouge of the insane singers still filled the air.

During the explosions, Avy had reached even closer. 
"BAHSERKA!" Avy shouted.

"How dare you do this, granted you are insane, but your are not stupid. You bring the attention of other masters and servants to yourself by leaking so much mana, and even without your master present to refuel you. Your name should just be RETARD!"

Avy was angry, maybe it was because one of mad moshers had elbowed him in the nose or maybe because he had to show Berserker he was not to be messed with.

"If you must muse with the common folk, do you subtley, and regardless I have a plan and need your talents. Tonight we visit the dreams of men."

Avy had remembered and looked into Berserkers skill set and had a few good ideas on what to do.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

the car followed the path the beam of light had used. soon, they would be able to see the servant firing at them. Meanwhile, Dio would take care of anything else that tried to shoot at them.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 25, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good, just the one. Aarne waited patiently until the teenager had left the house and was proceeding down the road before hitting him with Gandr Shot. The boy convulsed and fell, and Aarne nonchalantly stepped over and placed his hand on his temples. His specialty may have curse magic, but performing a standard mental wipe was no hard task for him either, especially when his target was unconscious.

"There we go. He won't remember anything he's seen today," he said before propping the boy up against a fence. Turning to Lancer, he noted the disapproving frown the Servant bore, though he kept any verbal criticism unspoken. Aarne elected not to care about the disapproval of his Servant.

"So there's nobody in the house but Emiya, correct?"

Lancer grunted. "Emiya is the only man there right now."

Well, that settled it. It was strange that Kiritsugu associated with this student, but he must have his reasons. Walking through the gate, with Lancer following him in Spirit Form, Aarne quickly advanced to what he assumed was the front door of the building, though the Japanese seemed to prefer paper-thin sliders instead of solid oak in their "traditional" buildings.

"Greetings, Emiya Kiritsugu!" he said as he opened the slider. Or at least, that was what he would have said had he not received a sharp jab to his solar plexus from a bamboo _shinai_. As it was, he managed to get out his first syllable, more of a "Grah!?" before being reduced to frantic coughing and weezing, clutching his hands to his abdomen.

He dimly heard "Ha!" before the _shinai_ cracked against his right shoulder and forced him to one knee, swiftly followed by another shout and a strike that left him prone. Through watery eyes, he saw a pair of sandalled feet by his face, and managed to look up to see the point of the weapon right in his face, and beyond that the stern face of a woman with short sandy-brown hair.

"I don't know who you are, but you're not someone I recognise, and you're trying to break into my student's house. Explain yourself!" Aarne tried to splutter something, some combination of "Lancer, what are you doing/You crazy bitch I'll kill you/I can't breathe oh god it hurts", but was somewhat preoccupied with replacing the air that had been forced out of his lungs.

~~

Lancer hadn't lied. Technically. 

Emiya was the only man in the house. Or at least, a man referred to as Emiya. He did not report that he was called Shirou, rather than Kiritsugu, and he did not report that there was a woman there, who was preparing to leave, wearing some sort of padded armour and wielding a practice sword. But after seeing his Master attack an innocent from behind without a hint of regret, Lancer was... more than confident in his ability to defend himself from civilians.

After he had suffered three blows from the woman, Lancer felt that he had paid enough for his cavalier treatment of civilians, and stepped in to help, materialising out of the woman's line of sight and gripping the shinai firmly.

"My apologies. We do not mean to harm anyone. Please allow us to explain."

~~

Aarne managed to dizzily struggle to his feet with some effort, still wheezing, and fixed the woman with a glare, though she did not seem fazed in the slightest.

"We're here... to talk to... Emiya Kiritsugu..." he managed to get out, and her features hardened. Had Lancer not been holding her weapon, Aarne was certain from the look on her face that she would have struck him again.

"That man," she said softly, though that was not to say in any nice way, more in the sort of tone a cat might use when it was about to pounce, "does not live here anymore. And even if he did, he wouldn't want to meet with you. Get out."

Aarne was getting rather irritated at this point by the hostility she had, and the obvious lie she was spouting, and was about ready to use another Gandr Shot on her when a red-haired teenager poked his head around the corner. The woman noticed him as well, and started to say "Shirou, you should..." but he just shook his head.

"I'm the only Emiya in this house," he said directly to Aarne and Lancer, coming out into the hall fully. "Who are you, and how do you know my father?"


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

All things said, Archer had been a much happier man back when he'd been in a world where things made sense. Ah well, his ability would strenghten the closer they'd get.

 As they entered the park, he started reconsidering the situation. Though he was confident in his survival, he couldn't help but be worried about Satsuki. With the nightfall she was much stronger now that she'd been in daylight, yet there was a nagging doubt that it might not be enough.

Archer hadn't wanted to do this but maybe it was time to get a little more serious. The girl was a vampire, he reasoned, so she could take it. His opponents were far enough that they wouldn't detect the blast of mana what he was about to do would create. 

"Satsuki, do you trust me?" He asked solemnly to the girl.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 25, 2010)

"You have your own wish to fullfil are you not? you already give a life and not archive it, yet I am hever without life and not succed also. Do you need my replay"

She got down and hold her ground for whats ahead of them.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "You have your own wish to fullfil are you not? you already give a life and not archive it, yet I am hever without life and not succed also. Do you need my replay"
> 
> She got down and hold her ground for whats ahead of them.



She was right , of course. Archer had come back to the battlefield because he had something to accomplish. It was nothing grandiose, but it was a wish Archer held close to his heart. 

He could not act half-hearted anymore, it would be an insult to his Master. She too had come to this battle fully prepared for the consequences. She deserved more respect than that. 

"Thank you." He said gratefully. 

With a flex of his hand, a large metallic cross appeared in his palm.

"Is that your Noble Phantasm?" Satsuki asked curiously.

"Yes and no. It is just a key."

Archer turned fully toward his her, planting his eyes into hers. "This is probably going to hurt a lot. I'm really sorry."  He apologizedand shoved the item into his Master's stomach.

Satsuki's eyes buldged, her mouth opened in a sorrowful shout but Archer's hand was there before it was too late.

"Ssh! I know, it hurts! But please endure it. It won't take too long."

They stayed like that for nearly ten mintues, Archer's heart nearly braking as he struggled to keep his Master's scream contained. However as the process was nearing its completion, Satsuki convulsed wildly and ejected him into the trees.

She fell to the ground in tears, her cry carrying far away in the silent night.

The sound would no doubt bring their opponents down on their head quickly. This part was done, but he wasn't ready yet.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 25, 2010)

"There they are"

Dio had heard the sound of the cry. This time he would not lose them. the car sped ahead, heading straight for the location of the cry.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

Now that they knew the location, Rider simply sped the car up to reach Sacchin and Archer. Seeing the girl leaning on the floor crying, he looked around for Archer, which he didn't know was ejected into the trees. "Thank you! Fuck you! A Servant has arrived!" Rider said jokingly, still scanning the area for Archer. "Come out my rival, I'd rather you didn't just shoot me from wherever you're hiding so we could meet face to face." Rider said as he walked over to Sacchin, then patted her shoulder as she cried. "There, there little girl, you have to get up and fight don't you? You shouldn't disappoint your Servant after all." Rider spoke firmly to Sacchin, as it was the truth.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

Smiling... but that smile was not of happiness or sadness, more like of relivement after a great deal of pain.

"I never imagen a servant won't attack under advantage... normally I would take this oportunity but if you haven't attack me it must be your master who wants to face me"

Sacchin got up and wait for Dio to introduce himself


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

"I would never sneak attack you to start with, there's no fun in that girl." Rider said with a laugh.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

If Rider really expected him to comply, he would be dissapointed, Archer thought as he fired his rifle once again from the cover of the forest. This time the shot was heading for Rider's head.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

And yet again, a red scutum blocked the shot, informing Rider of Archer's position. "There goes your free shot, Archer." Rider said laughingly as the legionnaire appeared from behind the shield. "Emperor, am I correct in guessing it's time for battle?" the soldier asked rhetorically, gripping his spear and shield tight. "But of course, you know I wouldn't summon you otherwise." Rider responded jokingly.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, that had been previsible. Undaunted,  Archer simlply continued his way through the forest, firing again. The impact from his first shot had already damaged enormously the newcomer's shield, bended it in teriible in the middle and nearly melting through. His second blast punched right through it, the man behind it, and kept on going toward its real target.

Not waiting to see the results, Archer unleashed a hail of fire on his enemy, always with the same deadly accuracy.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

Rider rapidly dismissed and re-summoned the legionnaire, the shield being repaired everytime he was resummoned. The legionnaire didn't know where Archer was, but as long as he kept his Emperor covered from the forest side he wouldn't get wounded. "My rival, unless you bring out your heavy artillery you won't be able to puncture my defense!" Rider boasted loudly, running his hand through his hair as he continually dismissed and summoned the soldier to block all of Archer's shots.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

_Well, if that wasn't fast enough..._ Archer thought as he brought out another weapon. 

Superficially, it was the same has the previous one, though in truth anyone remotely knowledgeable in the matter of firearms would have noticed the difference right away.

Archer himself had learned all those things the hard way, kicking and screaming along. Long ago, War had sneaked up into his life like a thief and struck him like the Hammer of God. Or _a_ god, he supposed. Still, war had caught Archer in his webs and had never let go since then,  so the young man he'd been then had learned to fight for his life. To evolve or to die had been his existence for a very long time. Until he'd ended up dead, to be accurate.

Once again Archer lined up his shot carefully. This rifle wasn't quite as precise as the previous one but the loss would be irrelevant at this distance, and what it lost in accuracy it more than made up for it in rate of fire. Archer pulled the trigger and the semi-automatic weapon spit three heavy shots back to back, leaving no time for Rider's trick. 

But still, Archer pulled the trigger once again, and again.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

"If you think I'm limited to one soldier, you are sadly mistaken." Rider said as he glowed with a ghostly light. "*Roman Phalanx!*" Rider shouted as he was surrounded by ten soldiers, who then held their shields in a defensive formation surrounding Rider from all sides and above. Even if Archer's former shots could split the shields of a single soldier, the formation held true as if somehow reinforced, not a single bullet making it past the barrier.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 26, 2010)

Dio grabbed Satsuki by the neck, painfully tightening his grip on her as he did so.

"It's a shame you left your master behind. I heard servants vanish when their master dies. Looks like you'll be losing this war" Dio stated.

he lifted Satsuki up and began tightening his grip, waiting for either Archer or Satsuki to strike.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

"Ohhh unlike your servants seems your maners are as bad as your face"

Holding Dio arms, so tight with strengh that not even vampires should posses and a devil smile on Sacchin face, taking out black barrel and poiting to Dio.

"I did feel even slighty a flow of magic when you where in the building you can control time to a certain degree which means you are a high ranking Death Apostol, to bad that won't work around me".

She fired the black barrel creating a explosion even stronger than all Archer shoots so far.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 26, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Ohhh unlike your servants seems your maners are as bad as your face"
> 
> Holding Dio arms, so tight with strengh that not even vampires should posses and a devil smile on Sacchin face, taking out black barrel and poiting to Dio.
> 
> ...



Dio had waited for something like that. he knew a servant wouldn't simply abandon his master without leaving something behind. He was correct they would try something. And so, he was prepared when Satsuki pulled out her weapon.

"*Za Warudo!*"
"*Time has stopped*"

The shot was less than an inch from Dio's face. Had the shot connected, it likely would have blown his head off. His Wraith had saved him once again. He quickly let go of Satsuki and shoved a tree branch in front of the shot. Then quickly, he jumped away from her.

"*Allow time to pass*"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

Jumping to the side of Dio with minimal effort not even a trace of a magic circuit beyond those used on the weapon could be feel, this is not even Reinforcement.

"So Dio, I hope you are aware burial agency members are around and they are not gonna let us go even if we win this, also your time stop impresive so you have another familiar it must be stressing to support a servant and a familiar strong enough to stop time"

She was at his side yet at a single moment later Dio barely escape a hit that make a crater like a big explosion had happen.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 26, 2010)

Dio looked at Satsuki. It seems this vampire was quite powerful, although he didn't understand half the stuff that cam out of her mouth. It didn't matter. No matter how powerful she is, her fighting style was that of a novice at best. Still, he would entertain her.

"I will not be your opponent. My Wraith will. Come, Za Warudo!" Dio shouted.

A tan being appeared beside him.


Without waiting for any orders, The World attacked Satsuki with blinding speed.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "If you think I'm limited to one soldier, you are sadly mistaken." Rider said as he glowed with a ghostly light. "*Roman Phalanx!*" Rider shouted as he was surrounded by ten soldiers, who then held their shields in a defensive formation surrounding Rider from all sides and above. Even if Archer's former shots could split the shields of a single soldier, the formation held true as if somehow reinforced, not a single bullet making it past the barrier.



According to what he sensed, none of Archer's weapons would manage to pierce his opponent's defense. In the back of his mind, Archer begrudginly admitted that this Servant was a formidable man. Far more than he'd first suspected.

Still, if the man was willing to just wait for him to up the ante, Archer was perfectly alright with that. As it was, he was certain Satsuki would come ahead againt the other Master.

So Archer simply continued on his way, shot erupting from the forest to hit the phalanx from various angles.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

A bit before while the new entity appers she took a another gun and fire bullets without any real aim

"Just what I was specting" She took a defense position and was waiting for Za waldo or whatever Dio call it. "You are brake but the vampire hunters would be here no matter who wins I just hope you don't have to deal with that Air head".


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 26, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> A bit before while the new entity appers she took a another gun and fire bullets without any real aim
> 
> "Just what I was specting" She took a defense position and was waiting for Za waldo or whatever Dio call it. "You are brake but the vampire hunters would be here no matter who wins I just hope you don't have to deal with that Air head".



The World was fast. Certainly much faster than anyone would have expected. Its arm quickly shot out and grabbed the bullet in mid-air. It looked at Satsuki ofr a second, then tossed the bullet aside. Before the bullet even hit the ground, The World attacked, firing off rapid punches.  The punches themselves were fast enough to look likes multiple fists.

"Useless!" Dio shouted out loud.

"Mudamudamudamudamudamudamudamudamudamudamudamuda!"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

Rider quickly dismissed the Roman Phalanx and sprinted to a nearby parked bicycle. Simply cutting the bike lock, he got on it and started rushing towards the forest, rapidly catching up with Archer. In the forest, Archer wouldn't be able to get such clear shots, which was a good advantage to have. Even as bullets sped towards Archer, he was able to make the bicycle swerve and bounce off a tree, something that would be impossible for a normal bicycle.

This was not a normal bicycle.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

The second servant hits stop closer to Sacchin but she smirket.

"You fall for my trap Dio, your overconfidence its your downfall, those bullets bind you with the shadows... at the moment we are on the forest the trees make so many shadows without even need to aim I have bind you and your louse pet"

As that was been said she pulled out both gun the one who pin them down to Dio the familiar and fire them.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

It couldn't have lasted forever, Archer supposed. Still, the situation was now in his favor. With his defense gone the Servant could be defeated. Focusing on the speedy target, Archer fired his rifle yet again.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 26, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> The second servant hits stop closer to Sacchin but she smirket.
> 
> "You fall for my trap Dio, your overconfidence its your downfall, those bullets bind you with the shadows... at the moment we are on the forest the trees make so many shadows without even need to aim I have bind you and your louse pet"
> 
> As that was been said she pulled out both gun the one who pin them down to Dio the other to the servant and fire them.



It was a very smart plan, Dio had to admit that. In any other situation, he would have been shot. even if he stopped time, he couldn't move from the spot. So it was indeed lucky he had called out his Wraith. The World once against reached out and blocked the shot aimed at Dio. At the same time, it took the shot aimed at it. The shot hit the World's left shoulder, punching through it.

But if the Wraith noticed the shot, it didn't show it. Instead, it resumed its punches at Satsuki. It was now close enough to her that guns were useless.

While the shot had not bothered the Wraith, it had affect Dio. a small hole opened up on Dio's left shoulder, exactly at the same spot where The World had taken the hit.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

It seemed Rider was slightly faster than Archer's aim, and though one mistake could turn him into swiss cheese, he continued evading the shots, weaving through the trees with blinding speed toward Archer.

"Isn't this exciting!?"


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> It seemed Rider was slightly faster than Archer's aim, and though one mistake could turn him into swiss cheese, he continued evading the shots, weaving through the trees with blinding speed toward Archer.
> 
> "Isn't this exciting!?"


Denying even the smallest acknowledgment to the Servant's taunt, Archer continued to fire his weapon.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

Within a few minutes of playing cat and mouse, Rider had finally spotted Archer with his own eyes. He kicked the bike towards Archer, then stood firmly on solid ground.

"My rival, it seems I have caught up with you."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

"You know I dunno what Archer did to me but somehow I can clearly see all your moves and you are still pinned my dear enemy Dio... was it?" 

As familiar was comming she channel her all the inscriptions she had around her body in s ingle moment, when all her instints and something like a whispers told her hitting full on with all her might on the solar plexus of the familiar.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 26, 2010)

There was no way The World could avoid the attack. Dio couldn't stop time either. he had used up too much stamina while chasing them. It seems that the attack would hit The World straight on.

A though crossed his mind. He focused on his Servant and spoke to him.
*
Rider, finish up quickly. I will need you to "collect" me soon. Bring me back to one of our hideouts. Away from the sun, so I can regain my strength.*

The attack hit The World straight on, shattering him. The fragility of The World showed that Dio had used up too much stamina.

Reflecting the damage done to The World, Dio shattered as well.

As Dio exploded, The World faded after landing several devastating punches on Satsuki.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

Sacchin regeneration kick in... its different that her normal time reversal regeneration, its something less complicate yet equal helpful.

"So like others vampire I have see... that snake you can survive even with your body shattered right Dio, impressive but you are not gonna escape that easy from here"

She start to concentrate hard to find a trace from where the mana for Rider was comming if she can spot it, it would be easy to deal the finishing blow.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Within a few minutes of playing cat and mouse, Rider had finally spotted Archer with his own eyes. He kicked the bike towards Archer, then stood firmly on solid ground.
> 
> "My rival, it seems I have caught up with you."


In his days, Archer had been hailed as the best there was, feared by his enemies and admired from afar by his allies. Now that he was a Heroic spirit, his abilities had transcended even that to reach the realm of God.

It seemed that for all his cunning, Rider had not realized that fact. 

Under normal circumstances, Archer could not miss. Darkness, cover, distance, speed, all those crucial factors became meaningless in the face of his mind's eye.

The only reason he had not managed to hit Rider while the Servant was performing his silly acrobatics had been because he had no taken one shot personally for a while now.

And as Rider finally reached the point of origin of the gunfire, he was very surprised to find not a Servant, but only Archer's rifle attached to a mechanized tripod.

Nailed to a nearby tree was wooden plank. On it was only one word: Sucker!  

From behind Rider, the sound of roaring thunder preceded a hail of steel like never before.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 26, 2010)

*Aarne Edelfelt*

Shortly after, the four of them found themselves seated around a table. Shirou and the mousy-haired woman he'd introduced as Taiga sat in that ghastly Japanese _seiza_ style, while he and Lancer sat with legs crossed.

"We," he said, indicating himself and Lancer, "are associates of Emiya Kiritsugu. We hadn't heard from him in years, but then heard he'd shown up in this city, so came to see him. Is he out on business?" Shirou noticeably clenched his fists, but spoke evenly.

"My father is dead. He died five years ago." That took Aarne by surprise. Kiritsugu had been in the prime of his life. He was tempted to ask _how_ the great Magus-Killer had died, but a stern voice in the back of his head told him that would not be a good idea. He was somewhat irritated that his conscience had taken on the same voice as Lancer, but held his tongue. There'd be time to figure that out later. What was the case right here and now was that Kiritsugu had had a son, and he surely could become an asset. He thought quickly before speaking next.

"It... is a shame we did not get to meet one last time. However, we can do the man one last service - look after his son whilst we're in town." Taiga immediately responded by doing an imitation of a game buzzer.

"Absolutely not!" He ignored her.

"Your father was a great Magus, Shirou, and with our help, you can be just as great as he was." Shirou opened his mouth to speak, brow furrowed, and after a pause, said:

"...You mean like a stage magician?"

...

_Did he... did he not know about magic?_ Aarne recovered quickly, though, with a ready smile.

"Yes, precisely! We were all from the same show; I'm great at card tricks, and he," *pointing at Lancer* "is an escape artist. Kiritsugu was an illusionist." _This was bad. Kiritsugu's dead, and the boy doesn't even know about magic._

"More importantly," rumbled Lancer, "we need a place to stay for a few days. Is it possible that we can stay here, in exchange for passing on some of our skills to the son of our friend?" _Nice one, Lancer._

"We don't even know your names," Taiga said, arms folded.

"Oh, I'm Aarne," he said without hesitation. It didn't matter if the boy knew his first name, and he wasn't going to use any Japanese name to hide his identity, "and my big friend here is Hong. He's got a very peculiar skin condition, you see." From the way Shirou and Taiga had steadfastly *not* looked at Lancer, it was clear they had seen.

"...One night," Taiga said finally. "One night, but if you do anything to hurt, intimidate, belittle or otherwise make Shirou feel uncomfortable..." she gestured towards the _shinai_ that lay easily within arms reach.

"Make no mistake, I have no desire to be hit with that thing again," Aarne said with a smile. "Care to show us where we'll be sleeping, Mr. Emiya?" _At the very least, we have a place to spend the night. If nothing else, we'll take that._


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> *Rider, finish up quickly. I will need you to "collect" me soon. Bring me back to one of our hideouts. Away from the sun, so I can regain my strength.*





lambda said:


> From behind Rider, the sound of roaring thunder preceded a hail of steel like never before.



Rider received Dio's message. "For the love of God, what horrid timing." Rider said as he mana burst to the bike, barely managing to avoid the trail of bullets spewing out like rain, some even grazing him, and it seemed even one critical hit from the gun would severely wound Rider.

"An enchanted minigun? Is there no end to your assortment of ranged weaponry?" Rider said jokingly as he biked as fast as he could, many of the trees being cut down from the minigun fire. "What a destructive weapon." Rider said as he was able to exit the enclosure of trees, arriving at the area where his Master was shattered. 

"*Roman Phalanx!*" Rider shouted loudly as he got off his bike and stood over Dio's remains, the structural formation protecting them from both the girls strength and Archer's murderous minigun. Healing himself with excess mana and ordering a legionnaire to scoop up Dio's remains, Rider waited for an opening.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

As Rider approach Sacchin remember how he didn't strike him when she was weak and give up on her persue.

"I guess I was right your master its still alive, in honor to what did before lets call it a day.... or a night" shouting "Archer lets go!!! I am sure you won't be happy with this but I own him one"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 26, 2010)

*Assassin*

By the time night had fallen, Assassin had mapped out most of Miyama. There were places his intuition had told him to avoid, such as the temple the locals called "Ryuudou". As he'd passed one of the mansions in its residential district, he'd seen a wizened, skeletal man who he could have _sworn_ was following his movement with black, beady eyes. He must have been some powerful Magus, and Assassin could sense that there was some hidden danger with him that needed to be removed immediately. 

Revealing himself, he saw the man register shock for the briefest of moments, before sporting a tiny, satisfied smile. One that remained after he'd slit his throat, one that compelled him to cut and cut and cut again, until he was less a corpse and more a slab of meat.

The stench that issued from the dead Magus was enough to cause nausea even to Assassin, and he skulked away. Still, it proved one thing - even a Magus could not stand up to him.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

Without Rider's quick thinking, both himself and Dio would have died. Dismissing the Phalanx, including the soldier who had scooped up the remains, and returning to Spirit Form, there was nothing in the area where the burst had exploded aside from the vampire girl and a huge scorch mark on the ground.

Rider had suffered burns, but because he was in Spirit Form instead of Physical, the blast affected him much less than it could have. Exiting the park while healing his wounds with mana, Rider could have continued the fight but decided against it because Dio was incapacitated. Securing a car, he quickly exited to a hideout which Rider had secured on the outskirts of Fuyuki, far outside of Archer's range.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

Sacchin barely escape Archer shoot still thanks to whatever Archer put in her and her own time reversal regeneration along with this new six sense she has she avoided the mayor part of the blast.


"Archer... I need food... fast... lets hide...come and get me".


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 26, 2010)

It was not a skin condition, it was a unique visage passed down unto him as a mark of his fiery red blood. If Lancer were a modern schoolgirl, he would have pouted, but the entire concept was rather alien to him, so he just deflected any unhappiness with stoicism. More importantly, Lancer had gained a new name he would have to remember now. Hong, which meant red in his native language, and was about as subtle a name as a brick to the head. At least it was only one character long, apparently a few centuries ago Guan Yu did not suffice and the Chinese came up with a twenty-four character name and title which was notable because it was incredibly long.

"I'll take you to the guest house." Emiya Shirou said stiffly as he stood up, walking out of the living room briskly. There was no doubt that the boy was hiding something, perhaps because of the woman in the room. If Emiya Shirou was truly the son of Emiya Kiritsugu, the man who Aarne had came to seek help from, then he surely would not have been great enough of a fool to believe that they were entertainers.

There were few words exchanged between the owner of the house and his imposed guests after that, and what few words were merely formalities, and it was clear that Emiya still viewed Aarne and Lancer with at least a degree of suspicion. What was more puzzling was that Emiya actually let their charade pass, even though he clearly knew more. It was as though this boy could not refuse a plea for help from anyone.

"Well then, what do you think Master?" Lancer finally said when the team were left alone, Emiya having left to do whatever it was he wanted to do. Emiya Kiritsugu was dead, which meant they could not rely on the expertise of the Magus Killer to learn how to defeat their increasingly strange and powerful enemies. Their home base was wrecked, and they would not be able to stay in this estate forever, well guarded though it was. Perhaps most urgently however, Lancer still had nothing to wear beyond his battle gear, which made it nearly impossible to play his role as Hong.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacchin barely escape Archer shoot still thanks to whatever Archer put in her and her own time reversal regeneration along with this new six sense she has she avoided the mayor part of the blast.
> 
> 
> "Archer... I need food... fast... lets hide...come and get me".


"Dammit!" Archer shouted in the night's sky. Was there no end to Rider's luck?

He extracted a blood bag from his pack and handed it to Satsuki. The girl snatched from and her teeth ripped through the plastic as she drank greedily. Archer averted his eyes as he gave her the second one. Even now, He was still not used to the existence of things like vampires. 

His mind returned to the fight. Even if they had not concluded and Archer had heavily showed his hand, he supposed it still counted as a victory. Rider and his Master had been heavily hurt after all, so they would probably hole up somewhere for the following days.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

At a residence on the outskirts of Fuyuki, he summoned the soldier that had scooped up Dio's remains, and had him deposit the remains in a gilded coffin that he had acquired from a funeral home on the way there, then dismissed him. Rider took a moment to gather his mana and heal his wounds completely. Straightening his tie, he contemplated the current events.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 26, 2010)

*Aarne*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I think it's time you put your talents as an escape artist to the test, Hong. Search this place, more thoroughly this time. Kiritsugu must have had an office or something. Search every room." Lancer gave a nod of assent and changed into Spirit Form shortly afterwards.

Meanwhile, he'd have to be thinking in overtime. Kiritsugu was dead, which already completely destroyed one of their reasons for being here, and whilst it would be nice to have a temporary base here, it could not be maintained for long without the continued co-operation of Shirou. As it was, Aarne had trouble deciding whether the boy was a fantastic actor or simply a braindead dolt. If the latter, he'd be useless as anything other than a host to provide this new base of operations; if the former, then they may be able to salvage a valuable ally from this situation.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 26, 2010)

Dio had regenerated half way by the time they arrived back at their hideout. He had been fooled by the opponent. Fooled to use up his stamina, making him weaker than usual. But as of now, he can barely fight. He would need more than a week to fully heal. He would be a sitting duck for anyone.

But there was a way.

A descendant of the Joestar line lived  in this city. Their bloodline held unusual powers very close to his own. If he could gain the blood of that Joestar, he would be back at full strength in no time.

"Rider, I have a task for you. Search the city for a man named Joestar. Bring him here." Dio told his servant.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 26, 2010)

"Something to do with your plots I expect?" Rider asked rhetorically, already knowing the answer. "A blind search for a random man on a whim sounds exciting, I'll depart right away." Rider stated as he left the residence and entered his limousine, zooming off into the night on a search for the Joestar.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Archer exited the treeline, his gear back in his bag and wherever his weapon came from.

"What's next, Master?"  He asked as he came up to the sated and recovered young vampire who was discarding the empty blood bags in a garbage bin. (Protection of the environment is paramount!) 

"Should we go back to the hotel or should we investigate the rest of town? So far, we've only met Rider in Shinto and another one in the forest. It's very probable the other Servants are somewhere in Miyama."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

Breathing heavily...

"That master, he could probably kill other masters without much difficult you know and he is ruthless and without care for others... a few ours more till sun gets out"

She was pretty much like puppy just taking out her tongue to breath and she would be there.

"Rider, Archer... who do you think the last 1 was... this sucks I need to rest also while this body its abnormal it won't do much good if I don't rest a bit, we need to another tall building for you"


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Breathing heavily...
> 
> "That master, he could probably kill other masters without much difficult you know and he is ruthless and without care for others... a few ours more till sun gets out"
> 
> ...


"Let's go and relocate, then. If that's alright with you, I will leave you there to rest and do some recon on my own." 

Together, they hurried back to their hotel. "Back then, you said that this Dio guy could manipulate time, right? That's an extremely handy ability. Do you have something of that caliber too?"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 26, 2010)

*Assassin*

This area of the town interested him far less than Shinto had. Assassin had always been attracted to the seething crush of human life in an industrial area, and Shinto felt more like home than Miyama.

As he crossed the bridge a second time, this time far more stealthily than before (he'd thoroughly admonished himself for his temporary loss of control before - a murder had no meaning if it was so... spontaneous.), he heard the sharp staccato of gunfire, and felt the presence of not one but two Servants. _A second battle in the same day?_ This time, he went to investigate, but it had been long concluded by the time he arrived, leaving only the aftermath of the battle to be examined.

Still, he smelt blood in the air. Someone had been injured here, someone had been weakened. Made vulnerable. He followed the scent in a particular direction, nerves tingling at the thought of seperating a Master from their mortal coil.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

"No he is weird... I have just meet 5 vampires on my lifetime other than me... well i am talking about powerful vampires, while most of us can control time to a certain degree he didn't use magic to doit... I guess its that familiar he called the one who can control it, still its not time reversal, seems more he either slow time or stop it I am not sure, he also didn't particual seems to mind the Church yet he is to powerful to be a new vampire."

At this she set herself laughting... "I am sure you think I am inmature, reckless and somehow clumsy... yet if you even meet Arcuied-san she is worse... and 10 times more deadly than anyone we have meet so far"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 26, 2010)

Searching every room was something of a chore, since he had to move in his incorporeal form and did not want to risk tripping magical alarms by changing back. That meant that while he could walk through walls, it was also impossible to open drawers without actually being able to physically interact with them and he had to stick his head right through to see what was inside. Which was terribly unfortunate, since for all his work he came up with nothing. Emiya Kiritsugu had not kept any of his magical notes in his residence, not in the main building or any of the wings at least, and he doubted that people would bury their notes in the garden.

"Now that that's all done, the only place left to look is in the detached building. That was where we kept our toilets, but evidently in this day and age it is used for storage." Lancer said to himself as he moved in silence, walking out of the house and into the garden, taking his first actual walk since the start of this Holy Grail War. It was unfortunate that he had to be in this form, but he would take what he got. There would not be many opportunities to relax from here on, and if he played his cards wrong, there would not be many opportunities to do very much at all.

Entering the shed as he reached it, not bordering with the door, Lancer was treated to an odd sight. A storeroom would have many things, but there was certainly no reason for three kettles, four ovens, two refrigerators, and about a dozen lamps and shinai of various kinds. This needed to be checked physically, Lancer reasoned, and he materialised himself only to be hit by the stench of magic. He had heard most magi had workshops, though the Sleeping Dragon kept something of a bastard cross between a smithy and a temple instead, and this was most certainly it, and an active one too, one that could not have been used by Emiya Kiritsugu if he had been dead for years.

Heading to where the magic was strongest, Lancer picked up a shinai and swung it, and was instantly surprised but how strong it was. It was easily a better weapon than an equivalent made of folded iron, and it showed.

This bore reporting.

With that, Lancer returned to his spirit form and left the shed, returning to the guest wing as quickly as he could, ready to tell Aarne about what he had seen.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2010)

Serp said:


> "If you must muse with the common folk, do you subtley, and regardless I have a plan and need your talents. Tonight we visit the dreams of men."
> 
> Avy had remembered and looked into Berserkers skill set and had a few good ideas on what to do.



"I do as I please, blueblood filth." Berserker snapped back, suprisingly without hint of whimsy. Avy's common folk comment seems to have offended him. "But as this competition means so much to you, then let us be off before the Ganguros start fermenting." He returned to the mansion with Avy, completely silent all the way.

"Stupid inbred royals..." He thought as he waited for his master to order him around, hopefully to do something fun. "Like a stuffy blueblood knows what fun is." 

Nevertheless, he was a servant, and Avy his master. He still had to follow his orders even if they weren't enjoyable. Berserker only wished it were soon, for he wanted to show off. For now, he watched anime dvds, pilfered from some of the man servants. "Oooh, a collection of Haruhi DVDs, complete with an Itsuki body pillow."


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> At this she set herself laughting... "I am sure you think I am inmature, reckless and somehow clumsy... yet if you even meet Arcuied-san she is worse... and 10 times more deadly than anyone we have meet so far"


 So he was in a world full of children with too much power? That thought was unnerving.

"You've stood your ground courageously in life or death situation and you face the battle seriously. You have all my respect for that. " He answered gently.

Checking out of their room was a quick process. Archer was slightly embarassed as Satsuki  waited until they were back on the street to extract the guidebook in which she had marked the city's decent hotels, once again making an unholy mess all around her.

Miyama, which they had not scouted yet, was right out. So they stuck to Shinto. As their first hotel had been in the northen end they decided naturally that  the next one should to the the south edge.

They drove through the night and suddenly, Archer was on edge. Something was tickling at the corner of his perception, but he could not place it, not even get a sense of distance. 

Someone else might have chalked it up to imagination, but Archer had only survived so long by relying on his instinct.

_Something is nearby Master, but I cannot say where._

_ It may be a Servant. Assassin should be very skilled at hiding his presence, and who knows what Caster can do._

_Or maybe another Master like Dio._ Archer finished the thought.

_Either way, I'm not in condition for another fight. We should run, Archer._ Satsuki transmitted plaintively.

With a mental nod, Archer stepped on the gas. Their bike roared in the night as it accelerated far beyond what was normal and the duo crossed the entire town in an instant. When they stopped the feeling had vanished.

"Thank god for that." His Master muttered. "Let's go quickly Rei, I'm tireeed." she whined, already running into the building.

Checking in was a paltry affair once again and Satsuki sprawled herself on a bed as soon as they got into their room.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

(mental) "Lets try to take some rest and cover each other for the moment Rei... about Arc-san, she is a bit older than me, even if I am a vampire I am around 20 more or LESS she is at least for what she have shout with Ciel-senpai around 800 at the very least... is he still follow?"

"Anyways Rei I can introduce some very cute girls, Arc-san if you have a glass fetish maybe Ciel-senpai would be of great interest to you, and I can use someone taking her out of my way to get Shiki back"

As they set on the room not really distancing each other a lot...

"Ahh what a great view lets see the city from here and then get some sleep"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 26, 2010)

*Assassin*

His sense of smell was not so great as to lead him into the hotel to the room of whoever he was pursuing, but in the end, Assassin didn't need to. A pair of people checked out of the hotel, and one of them, a girl, loudly and obviously searched for a guidebook. Checking out in the middle of the night for any reason was suspicious, and he followed them as they drove away on a motorbike.

He must have been too eager, though, and betrayed his presence. Without warning, the man put his foot down and sped dangerously through traffic. Assassin took to the rooftops, leaping from building to building, but, slowly but surely, they got out of sight. However, he had noted the numberplate on the motorbike, the convenient little signature, and it was a fairly safe guess that they were looking for somewhere to rest - the girl had seemed fairly unsteady on her feet.

It took some time, but he did find a parking lot with that motorbike in it, and surmised that they were in the hotel connected to it. The very fact that they had _run_ from him caused his heart to beat faster - they had been _afraid_ of him, and he entered the hotel, murder on his mind. They must be weak enough that he could kill them, or otherwise why would they have run? Why would they hide? He was going to _enjoy_ this. The clerk at the reception had left the hotel ledger open on the counter, and a quick scan gave him 20 possible rooms they could be in. Without further ado, he headed for the stairs, to begin his search.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> (mental) "Lets try to take some rest and cover each other for the moment Rei... about Arc-san, she is a bit older than me, even if I am a vampire I am around 20 more or LESS she is at least for what she have shout with Ciel-senpai around 800 at the very least... is he still follow?"
> 
> "Anyways Rei I can introduce some very cute girls, Arc-san if you have a glass fetish maybe Ciel-senpai would be of great interest to you, and I can use someone taking her out of my way to get Shiki back"
> 
> ...





Watchman said:


> His sense of smell was not so great as to lead him into the hotel to the room of whoever he was pursuing, but in the end, Assassin didn't need to. A pair of people checked out of the hotel, and one of them, a girl, loudly and obviously searched for a guidebook. Checking out in the middle of the night for any reason was suspicious, and he followed them as they drove away on a motorbike.
> 
> He must have been too eager, though, and betrayed his presence. Without warning, the man put his foot down and sped dangerously through traffic. Assassin took to the rooftops, leaping from building to building, but, slowly but surely, they got out of sight. However, he had noted the numberplate on the motorbike, the convenient little signature, and it was a fairly safe guess that they were looking for somewhere to rest - the girl had seemed fairly unsteady on her feet.
> 
> It took some time, but he did find a parking lot with that motorbike in it, and surmised that they were in the hotel connected to it. The very fact that they had _run_ from him caused his heart to beat faster - they had been _afraid_ of him, and he entered the hotel, murder on his mind. They must be weak enough that he could kill them, or otherwise why would they have run? Why would they hide? He was going to _enjoy_ this. The clerk at the reception had left the hotel ledger open on the counter, and a quick scan gave him 20 possible rooms they could be in. Without further ado, he headed for the stairs, to begin his search.




Archer endured patiently his Master's happy chatter, nodding when appropriate and answering when her verbal flood slowed down enough for him to put in something. Though their discussion taught him a lot about the reality of this world, some part of him really wished he could stay as ignorant as possible.

800 years old vampires and immortal curry lovers, gathered around some sinister womanizer who'd started building a harem by preying upon his own younger sister? He wasn't cut out for this. Not for those supernatural forces and not for the romance. That had never been his forte.

The irony in the fact that he was now one of those very supernatural forces did not escape him.

Suddenly, he shuddered as the maddening pressure from before manifested itself again. Instead of the clearcut feeling he was accostumated to, it was a fuzzy sensation that seemed to come from nowhere at all.

"Rei, what's wrong?"

"He's here. The one from before, he's found us and he's problably close." It was nothing but a guess, but an educated one. Archer's ability were stronger the closer his target was, so it was reasonable to believe that whoever was scrambling with his ability could only be detected from nearby.

"What are your orders, Master? Should I go look for him, or would you rather we stick together?"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 26, 2010)

''Hey Rei I am hungry, I know its late but can you bring me something to eat, a tea and maybe some cookies, while I take a shower... I would be waiting" wink.

As she say this she procede to the restroom and start undressing not minding Rei and just making a small gesture with her hand on his face.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 26, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin nodded thoughtfully. "I suppose I can work with that."
> 
> "But first," she said as she walked up to the man," let me see if I can do something about that nasty gash, you won't be very halpfull if you collapse on the road."



"You looking to make this man your mate?" Saber asked, watching as his master cared for the man. He wondered if he cared about her answer after he asked. It wouldn't be bad if she said yes, she's not too old to still be married off, but he never bothered to try and understand how Magus' worked, nor how women in this age thought.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> ''Hey Rei I am hungry, I know its late but can you bring me something to eat, a tea and maybe some cookies, while I take a shower... I would be waiting" wink.
> 
> As she say this she procede to the restroom and start undressing not minding Rei and just making a small gesture with her hand on his face.


Archer raised a bewildered brow as he deciphered his Master's order. He hadn't been not the faintest idea of why she'd suddenly decided speaking in code. But there had been no end to the depth of his ignorance so far, so he had to assume she had a reason.

"Okay, then. I'll take something for myself as well."

Archer left the room and started thinking about how to proceed. Even scrambled as it was, his sixth sense was still his greatest advantadge in this situation. If he could not get a precise reading, it could still be used as some sort of proximity sensor.

Which meant that a methodical approach would be best. Dismissing the elevator as a virtual deathtrap, Archer headed for the stairs, a small handgun in hands. 



Azure Flame Kite said:


> "You looking to make this man your mate?" Saber asked, watching as his master cared for the man. He wondered if he cared about her answer after he asked. It wouldn't be bad if she said yes, she's not too old to still be married off, but he never bothered to try and understand how Magus' worked, nor how women in this age thought.



 "Don't get cute now, Saber. I'm just being pratical." Rin said as she applied herself to healing Kuzuki's wound. While she was at it, she discretely added a little something to his bloodstream.

"And done." She said playfully. If Kuzuki-sensei started to have second thoughts, she would be ready for him.

"So, Kuzuki-sensei, will you lead the way?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 26, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Don't get cute now, Saber. I'm just being pratical." Rin said as she applied herself to healing Kuzuki's wound. While she was at it, she discretely added a little something to his bloodstream.
> 
> "And done." She said playfully. If Kuzuki-sensei started to have second thoughts, she would be ready for him.
> 
> "So, Kuzuki-sensei, will you lead the way?"



"Follow me" Kuzuki said plainly. He turned and walked out of the school, heading for the temple.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 26, 2010)

Saber sighed, letting his guard down. It was a rare instance, and even Saber was surprised he had done so. Was that a sigh of relief? Why? For what reason does he have to be relieved in this situation? He was following a spy back to his base, with a literal human leash tying him down. It was obviously a trap, did she care? No. This couldn't get worse.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 27, 2010)

Taking an hour to go through transport, hotel, and residence records, Rider had definitely located the person named Jotaro Kujo. Getting into his limousine, he zoomed of to a cheap hotel in the poorer section of Fuyuki, where Jotaro was staying. Reaching the hotel very quickly, he parked his car to the side and entered the building.

At the lobby, he asked the clerk where Jotaro Kujo was at the moment. She pointed out a tall man sitting on a dilapidated couch reading some type of literature named [Shonen Jump]. Approaching the man carefully, he sat down on a plump chair while waiting for the man to finish his literature. As soon as Jotaro finished his manga, he took a few seconds to stretch before noticing Rider.

"Who are you and what do you want?"
"I am Servant Rider, and I just wanted to meet you." 
"Who's Servant? And why?"
"Dio's Servant, and because you are interesting."
"You're working for Dio? Do you know about Wraiths?"
"It's more like a partnership really, I only know about Dio's Wraith."
"You know I can't let you leave alive."
"You know we can just negotiate."
"What's your offer?"
"Dio is indisposed at the moment, it's a critical time for him."
"How so?"
"He's been shattered by another like him, it will take Dio a week to recover at least."
"Would you betray Dio so easily?"
"Of course, I'm here talking to you after all."
"I'm going to gather everyone else, if you move from that couch you're dead."
"I'll be waiting here then." 

Half an hour later, Jotaro returned with some people that introduced themselves as Abdul, Joseph, Kakyoin, Polnareff, and a small barking dog named Iggy. These people emitted an aura somewhat like Dio's, and Rider knew he would have to be stupid to bother going against them all. "Lead us to Dio, try anything funny and you're already dead." Jotaro threatened callously as Rider stood up from the plump chair.

"I wouldn't dream of it."


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Aarne*

It wasn't too long before Shirou came back, alone this time, eyes filled with quiet determination, but said nothing.

"Well... Is that woman gone?" Aarne said eventually to break the silence.

"Taiga-sensei, yes. She's not happy about you being here, and neither am I. I want the truth, now."

"Fair enough, I suppose. You do know that your father was a Magus, correct? Well, he was something more than that..." Aarne proceeded to explain to Shirou about the Holy Grail War, with the red-haired boy's expression shifting from suspicion to disbelief to flat out wonder. "And so, we came here to ask for Kiritsugu's help."

"That's... That can't be right, can it? A war in this city, between heroes from the past?"

"No, I assure you, it's the truth. Hong, and I'd like you to keep calling him that, by the way, is Servant Lancer, and his true identity should be fairly obvious if you read a book. We've encountered Servant Rider, Servant Saber and his master." A thought came to Aarne, and he continued with a slight smile. "Saber's master was a young girl, around your age; purple hair. Probably a student. It's a shame that people that young are involved..."

Shirou's eyes fairly bulged out of his head.

"*Rin!?*" he squawked out. "Rin's involved in this?" Bingo. So the fearless master of Saber was in some way connected to this boy. And now she had a name, as well.

"Yes, she is. A quite skilled Magus, in fact. But there are dangerous foes all around. The reason we came to find Kiritsugu is because of our encounter with Servant Rider, and a battle that... was not a clear victory for us. Who knows what might happen to this Rin if she encounters a more dangerous Master?" The young Emiya's fists and jaw clenched, and at length, he spoke.

"So what do you want from me?"

"A place to stay, and an ally in this city. Nothing more than that. What do you say, son of Kiritsugu?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 27, 2010)

Rider led them the group of six to his limousine, driving them to Dio's hideout on the outskirts of Fuyuki. They had a garbled conversation along the way, which went something like this:

"You seem like a good enough guy, why are you working for Dio?"
"He summoned me, I'm obligated to serve him."
"BARKBARKBARK!"
"Shut up Iggy, we're talking about important business here."
"Why is that? Does he have a hold or something over you?"
"He has three seals on his right hand which allows him to make absolute orders of me, it's in my best interest to obey."
"That's pretty rough, but are you actually leading us to Dio?"
"But of course."
"I'll just make sure, HERMIT PURPLE!"
"Weird, I can't see Dio, just an expensive coffin."
"He's resting inside it."
"How long has he been resting for?"
"He was incapacitated earlier tonight."
"Right! He should be weak as piss right now!"
"It's a stroke of luck that you found us guy, it's been a long trip getting here to Japan."
"So am I correct in assuming that you can all use Wraiths as well?"
"You're right there, although there is no way we're telling you what our Wraiths can do."
"Obviously, I am still under suspicion after all."

This continued on until they reached Dio's hideout, Rider then getting out of the car along with the group of Wraith users. Approaching the entrance of the residence, Rider stood at the back of the group, Joseph then opening the door inside.

"We owe you one."
"You owe nobody."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 27, 2010)

"Here we are," Kuzuki said. He pointed at the stairs leading to the temple. the three of them had just arrived, after getting stuck in traffic due to several accidents on the road. It was strange. Several bikers were run over and a few cars had been blown up, and yet no one could remember properly what had happened. The excuse of a gas leak bounced around, and some were starting to believe that excuse.

The three of them climbed up the long steps to the temple entrance. As they arrived, they heard voices coming from inside.

"You're right there, although there is no way we're telling you what our Wraiths can do."
"Obviously, I am still under suspicion after all."

"Wraith users. It seems my controller has gathered allies," Kuzuki said.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 27, 2010)

*EMIYA DUN DUN DUN*

So Matou was a magus too? And a Master at that. That was strange. That was wrong. There was no reason for her to be fighting like that. There was no reason for anybody to be fighting like that.

"This Holy Grail War. It's wrong. Not just for Matou Rin, it's just strange that anybody would accept a battle where you have to kill each other like that!"

That was not what his father had taught him. Emiya Kiritsugu, the man who had adopted Emiya Shirou, he had always said that he had tried to be an ally of justice - a superhero. He had failed, that was what he said, but he had tried to be, and Emiya Shirou had said that he would continue where Emiya Kiritsugu had left off. He had said that he would succeed where his father had failed.

"But you say my father won this war ten years ago? That makes no sense! If he had gained the power to have any wish of his granted then there would be no Holy Grail War now!"

Yes, if Emiya Kiritsugu, the superhero and fought and won the war, then he would made sure that nobody else would have to fight in such a meaningless battle.

"I have to find out the truth, and there's nobody better for that than the two of you. Aarne, Hong, the two of you can stay here, but don't expect any more from me than that. I am not going to help you fight in this war of yours. In fact, I am going to stop it."


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Assassin*

The ledger had been open on a page filled with rooms in the 800s, so Assassin proceeded to the eighth floor at a steady lope. As he reached the seventh floor, he slowed. There was no reason to rush into things, and he recalled what had happened the last time he had come too close, too fast. Slinking up the stairwell, he settled into a stance, ready to pounce or flee at any moment.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "Here we are," Kuzuki said. He pointed at the stairs leading to the temple. the three of them had just arrived, after getting stuck in traffic due to several accidents on the road. It was strange. Several bikers were run over and a few cars had been blown up, and yet no one could remember properly what had happened. The excuse of a gas leak bounced around, and some were starting to believe that excuse.
> 
> The three of them climbed up the long steps to the temple entrance. As they arrived, they heard voices coming from inside.
> 
> ...


Before he could step into Ryuudou, Rin grabbed Kuzuki and dragged quickly him into the trees around the stairs. 

"Wraith users? Explain."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 27, 2010)

lambda said:


> Before he could step into Ryuudou, Rin grabbed Kuzuki and dragged quickly him into the trees around the stairs.
> 
> "Wraith users? Explain."



"Wraiths are superhuman beings that these people possess. They call them Stands, but the name Wraith suits them better. Normal humans cannot see them, and each possesses a unique ability. They are basically manifestations of a user's will. I assume you'll be getting rid of my controller's allies as well," Kuzuki said without pause.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Aarne*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aarne raised an eyebrow.

"_Stop it_?" he mocked. "Yes, I'm sure, you'll get all the Masters and all the Servants together to solve the matter _peacefully_ because after all, you are... wait, who are you again? Oh yes, that's right. A _nobody_." He smirked at the red-haired teenager. "If I felt like stopping you right now," _he raised his right arm, feeling his magic circuit warm._ "I could do so with but a fraction of my power." _Opened his fist so that his index finger pointed at Shirou, whilst his thumb pointed towards the ceiling_. "*Gandr Shot*." _Pointed his finger to the ground and fired a bullet of condensed curses into the floor at his feet_

"Be honest, Emiya. You couldn't stop _me_ if you wanted to. And even the weakest Servant likely dwarfs me in power. If you want to stop this war, as quickly as you can, and with as few casualties as possible, you _will_ aid us. In return, you can actually save people, instead of rushing into a situation you can't possibly handle."


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> The ledger had been open on a page filled with rooms in the 800s, so Assassin proceeded to the eighth floor at a steady lope. As he reached the seventh floor, he slowed. There was no reason to rush into things, and he recalled what had happened the last time he had come too close, too fast. Slinking up the stairwell, he settled into a stance, ready to pounce or flee at any moment.


 Archer opened delicately the staircase's door, limiting the noise as much as possible. There was no one on this level, no one hidden behind the door either, sothe Servant walked in carefully, trailling his weapon successivelly toward the level above and below him.

 His eyes found no one and his ability was still mostly on the fritz, though he thought he was slowly getting closer. He was currently on the twelfth and final floor of the building, with only the roof above him. He supposed the intruder could be coming from the roof of another building, but down seemed like the more sensible choice anyway. 

Besides, if he was mistaken, he would know quickly.

Slowly, carefully, Archer went down to the eleventh floor. After checking the staircase again he opened the door tho the floor's hallway, confirming that it was also empty. 

Then, he went down to the tenth and repeated the process, for the same result.

At the ninth, the pressure on his mind intensified, though Archer's countenance revealed nothing, he knew the enemy was probably very close.

He went down again. Still Nothing.

 So why did he feel like he'd just walked through Death's door?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 27, 2010)

*THIS IS MY ONLY PATH*

Aarne was right, Shirou knew that. As he was now, he could not even compare to the average magus, and there was no way they would stop fighting for him. Even so, even then, the true path of an ally of justice was to save everybody.

_But one person won't be saved, the robber won't be saved in the end._

It was a simple wish he had. He did not want to see anybody cry. Right now the people he could see were the people right before him. Taiga, Matou, his classmates, the people of Fuyuki City. These were all people he wanted to protect. These were all the people he had to protect.

"You may be right Aarne. I might not be able to do anything, but..."

But it was wrong. The Holy Grail War was a ritual where Servants battled Servants and Masters plotted each others' deaths behind closed doors. It was a ritual of blood.

"But I can't sacrifice anyone in order to save the people before me, because then it wouldn't truly be saving the people before me."

That was all there was to it after all. The quickest path to victory was not necessarily the best, not if it meant he had to kill six Masters and Servants to protect the thousands that made up the city.

"I'll do what I can to make sure you and Hong are not killed, but that's all. I will not help you kill any of the others."

---

The boy was naive, but Lancer could not say he was not impressed. It took a great deal of courage to stay true to one's own ideals no matter what the odds were. Emiya Shirou was a mere boy with a tiny bit of talent in magecraft, but he dared refuse what Aarne wanted even as Lancer himself loomed over the proceedings. It was as though he was completely unafraid that his life could be forfeit at any time, and as a man who had fought thousands, he knew that it took guts to do that.

The boy was loyal in his own way. Loyal to his ideals, unwilling to take even one step away from them. As the Saintly Emperor Guan, he could not help but want to bless the child, and wish him well no matter what he did.

"You're naive boy, to think that you could ever stop a war without sacrifice. You are even more naive to think that there is ever such a thing as a meaningless battle. But yes, we will agree to your terms."

Lancer spoke without the approval of Aarne, cutting in before his Master had the chance to disagree with what Shirou said. It would be a pity if the boy were torn from his dreams so young in life, not when they clearly meant so much to him, and Lancer would regret it forever if he ever failed to protect them.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "Wraiths are superhuman beings that these people possess. They call them Stands, but the name Wraith suits them better. Normal humans cannot see them, and each possesses a unique ability. They are basically manifestations of a user's will. I assume you'll be getting rid of my controller's allies as well," Kuzuki said without pause.



"Six men with an unknown powerset? Why can't things ever be simple?" Rin sighed piteously as she turned toward the temple's gate.

And why did Kuzuki Sensei thought she was an idiot?

In an attack of good will, she'd followed the man obediently knowing full well that he was probably leading them into a trap, and he had brought them to the Ryuudouji, a place that would do very well as an hideout. Chances were this was really where Rider's master was hidden.

And now he was throwing her at complete strangers? Those odds sucked even with a Servant on her side.

Welll, she was done playing nice. The sweet agony of mana pouring into her magic crest engulfed her and she turned back to her professor with a wide smile on her face.

"Well, thank you for bringing us here anyway." She said pleasantly. "You should probably stay away tonight. Fireworks will fly around here very soon."

"Saber, go check things out in spirit form, I'll join you in a second."

Rin felt the grumpy Servant depart and adressed Kuzuki for one last time."Oh, and Sensei... _LUKE!_"

Kuzuki eye's bulged as he grabbed his head in agony. The man fell to his knees, a silent scream painted on his lips and finally collapsed one the floor, dead.

For a time, there was nothing. Then the corpse's head started to move from side to side slowly, then in a frenzy. One of Kuzuki's eyes dissapeared into his skulls and a big worm squirmed its way out of the empty orbit. 

Rin knelt down and picked up the ugly critter. The creature bit down her palm and started working its way under her skin. 

Rin wrapped her arms around herslef as she started convulsing, bitting down her lips hard in an attempt to silence her uncontrollable moans.

Shortly after, she stood up again, her cheeks flush with satifaction and a goofy smile on her lips. "I can't ever get tired of this."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 27, 2010)

As the six and Rider opened Dio's casket, Jotaro summoned his Wraith. "STAR PLATINUM!" Jotaro shouted, ready for a fight. What they saw inside the casket was Dio's body, not dead yet but being a vegetable. Rider noticed that the command seals on Dio's right hand were gone, but he could still feel a flow of mana coming from somewhere else. 

"Hey! The command seals you told us about are gone ! I guess you're a free man, but celebrations come after important stuff." Joseph said loudly as he activated his Hamon and thrust his hand into Dio, disintegrating him on the spot. "This nonsense is finally over." Jotaro said with an air of finality. "That's it? We didn't have to fight him, thank God." Polnareff said, breathing a large sigh of relief. "I guess this is the end, we should return to Tokyo." Kakyoin responded. "BARK! Bark." Iggy barked enthusiastically, glad that he didn't have to fight Dio. "Thank you very much my friend, you have done a great thing." Abdul thanked to Rider. "So have all of you, in freeing me from Dio." Rider said truthfully, not mentioning the fact that he was now bonded to another entity.

"You can take my limousine to the airport, and here is some money for comforts and airline tickets." Rider said as he tossed the keys over to Joseph, then handed him a crisp stack of ten thousand yen bills. After they all said their thanks and farewells, Rider waved goodbye to them as they zoomed off in his limousine and returned to their lives. In Tokyo, a woman returned to her senses to the joy of her family and relatives, but that was a story for another time.

"What a touching display on the stage!" a voice said through the Servant/Master link. "But I'm afraid this act is over, and a new one must begin! It is time for the Night of Wallachia!" the voice continued as it laughed maniacally.

"You can come out now my rivals, I've noticed you watching for quite a while." Rider called out into the night.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer opened delicately the staircase's door, limiting the noise as much as possible. There was no one on this level, no one hidden behind the door either, sothe Servant walked in carefully, trailling his weapon successivelly toward the level above and below him.
> 
> His eyes found no one and his ability was still mostly on the fritz, though he thought he was slowly getting closer. He was currently on the twelfth and final floor of the building, with only the roof above him. He supposed the intruder could be coming from the roof of another building, but down seemed like the more sensible choice anyway.
> 
> ...



Assassin froze. He heard footsteps above him, someone coming down. Though there was little chance of them seeing him, he instinctively moved into a corner, and as the man came down, he instantly recognised him as one of the two he was tracking. He didn't appear to have prana, which hinted he was the master... but at the same time, what Master would come by himself, leaving his Servant behind? For a moment, Assassin paused, and the man also stopped, sneaking glances around. Just like the old man in Miyama had, and just like that old man, Assassin wanted to take his knives to him.

Bloodlust won out over caution, and with a low hum, Assassin sprung from his corner, drawing a pair of knives to slash at the man.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

*His throat was cut open, so he could not scream.

Another slash went from the low of his back to the tendon of his left knee, taking away his chance to flee.

Before he could put up any defense, the knives fell again and again, cutting away at his body, a mad storm of death and insane delight. 

It was over. He was dead for a second time.
*
Before his mind could distinguish reality from illusion, his body was on the move. 

Jumping away from the murderous shadow, he was unloading dead center before he had even finished turning toward his assailant, and a second handgun materialized in his left hand.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Assassin*



lambda said:


> _His throat was cut open, so he could not scream.
> 
> Another slash went from the low of his back to the tendon of his left knee, taking away his chance to flee.
> 
> ...



Assassin held back his strike as the man jumped backwards, and that saved his life. Had he continued going, he would have overextended himself, and been unable to defend against the counterattack. Instead, he rotated, presenting his side to the attack, rather than his front.

As it was, he was not completely unscathed by the man's bullets, which grazed his back, sending ripples of pain along his body. As soon as he'd landed on the ground he sprang again, almost froglike, to another section of wall, barrelling off that to attack from a different angle. As he did, he exchanged one of his knives for the large, almost cleaver-like one he'd favoured so far.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Assassin held back his strike as the man jumped backwards, and that saved his life. Had he continued going, he would have overextended himself, and been unable to defend against the counterattack. Instead, he rotated, presenting his side to the attack, rather than his front.
> 
> As it was, he was not completely unscathed by the man's bullets, which grazed his back, sending ripples of pain along his body. As soon as he'd landed on the ground he sprang again, almost froglike, to another section of wall, barrelling off that to attack from a different angle. As he did, he exchanged one of his knives for the large, almost cleaver-like one he'd favoured so far.


 The old man before him had no business moving so fast, and even less staying so long in the air it defied gravity. Still that was the result of being a Servant.

"Assassin." He hissed under his breath.

Archer's following actions were not a result of courage or guile, but simply the only one available. His current situation, back in the far the corner of the staircase, was the worst possible. A wall to the left and back, rising stairs to the right, flight was impossible. So naturally, Archer went forward.

With a step that shattered the ground, he slung himself at the enemy. But just as he was about to penetrate the Servant's range, he spun his body and dove down to the ground. Even in midair, Assassin's unreal agility allowed him to swerve and follow Archer's motion.

For an instant they were face to face again. The eyes of the two Servants locked together as they brought their respective weapons to bear.

The knives proved faster, as Archer's shots were easily deflected and he had to let go of his weapons before his fingers were taken away with them. Assassin's cleaver slithered even further, nearly chopping off his arm at the elbow, but Archer's impossible reflexes saved him once again and he managed to get away with a lost sleeve.

Then the moment was over and both Servant's momentum carried them away from each other. Archer crashed into the door, busting it out of his hinges, and he rolled to his feet in the hallway. Never missing a beat he kicked the door back into the staircase, cutting off the passage if only for an instant, and started running away.

He was going to need something with more punch.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Aarne*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aarne stared at Lancer in disbelief for a moment, before sighing. This was just a minor battle anyway, he could accept a loss here.

"Fine, then. It's hardly as if someone like you could have been _that_ much use to us. My offer's always open if you want to reconsider, but until then I won't press the matter. Feel free to try to stop the war however you want, Emiya Shirou; I'm aiming to win."

Glancing back at Lancer, he rolled his sleeve up to show his command spells, as if to say "if I'd wanted to, I _could_ have forced you to obey," but the giant man was far too good at playing the stoic to betray any reaction at all.

"If you don't mind, Emiya, I'm tired from what has happened today, so I'd rather answer any further questions you might have tomorrow."

_Not a completely truthful answer; he'd learned from this meeting that Saber's Master went to the same school as Shirou, and he'd rather be planning on how to capitalise on that fact than stuck arguing with a petulant, powerless brat who didn't know his place, and his suddenly wilful Servant._


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Assassin*



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, well. He hadn't expected such a bold move from someone using guns. As he passed the man, oh-so-close to maiming him, Assassin grinned, staring into his foe's eyes with his own piercing blue ones. It lasted only an instant, before he had gotten past him, and even as Assassin landed on the wall before slip-sliding to the floor, his adversary had smashed through the door of this floor, kicked it back to block him, and continued on. 

He was stronger than Assassin had expected from a Magus; faster, too.

How fascinating.

How _irritating_.

Did he think he was a fool? Did he think he was just going to chase him? Play _his_ game instead of concocting his own? Assassin slunk out of sight, and concealed himself once again. He knew the face of the man he hunted, and he'd strike at him as an assassin should - from the shadows.

Thus hidden, he began his search for his quarry, easily leaping over the impromptu barricade of the door, and continued on his way. He'd force the enemy into a corner, where he couldn't use bring his guns to bear, then cut cut cut _cut cut *cut*_.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 27, 2010)

Create a new magic circuit, direct the flow of prana, picture an ideal form. An iron rod can become harder than a steel sword with the correct application of reinforcement.

"Trace, on."

Sweat rolled down his back. Using his nerves to create a magic circuit was painful, but it was necessary if he wanted to learn magecraft. He ignored the pain and concentrated on the object in his hand. He needed to understand everything about it, the shape, the form, the history, the feelings placed within it. Then he had to make everything stronger than it used to be.

He had to be stronger than this. If he was too weak to stop this war, then he had to become strong enough to do it. That was all there was to it. If Emiya Shirou could not become strong enough to protect those before him, then there was no meaning to Emiya Shirou. This was why he had tried to learn magic in the first place, over his father's objections and despite his ineptitude for magecraft.

He would prove Aarne wrong. He was not a nobody. He was the person who had succeeded Emiya Kiritsugu's dream. He was the person who would become a superhero. This was his only path, a path he would not regret.

"Gah!"

He felt an explosion in his back. The magic circuit had given out. He was putting his life at risk every time he did this, but unless he could at least learn this one skill, he would not be able to keep the people he could see from crying. There was no meaning in trying to be an ally of justice like this!

Then all went black, a familiar feeling for Shirou. His nerves had just been destroyed after all, not that he knew it, and that was enough to kill a normal person, not that he knew that either.

---

Lancer walked out of the shed, Emiya Shirou in his arms. He had been watching the boy while hidden away in his spirit form, and what he found merely increased Lancer's respect for him. He was risking life and limb for the simple chance of growing stronger, as though that was the only thing he knew. It was more than naive, it was foolish. Then again, there was a very thin line between foolishness and bravery, and that was what it was. To throw his everything on the line to surpass being a weak human, there was no way Guan Yu could deny anybody that right.

Tucking the teenager into his bed, Lancer left the Shirou's room, heading back to the guest wing that had been assigned to Aarne and himself. There were things he had to tell his Master, not least that Shirou could kill himself any time. There had to be something wrong with that magic. The Sleeping Dragon Kong Ming had practised a fair bit of sorcery in his life, and Guan Yu knew that making a weak tool stronger was the most basic of basics. That was how he had stayed safe even as a hundred thousand arrows ripped through the straw men all those years ago after all. Nobody would faint trying a simple spell like that, and that was even assuming that was the extent of Shirou's injuries.

"Master," Lancer said as he entered the room, "you have to fix Emiya's magic. There's something twisted about it. He just fainted trying what has to be the simplest of spells, and we both know he can do better than that. I'm sure you can smell the magic on him, he has more than enough to strengthen an iron rod."

It was probably insolent of him, and Lancer had no intention of ever acting against Aarne's interests, but Guan Yu wanted to see Emiya Shirou grow.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Well, well. He hadn't expected such a bold move from someone using guns. As he passed the man, oh-so-close to maiming him, Assassin grinned, staring into his foe's eyes with his own piercing blue ones. It lasted only an instant, before he had gotten past him, and even as Assassin landed on the wall before slip-sliding to the floor, his adversary had smashed through the door of this floor, kicked it back to block him, and continued on.
> 
> He was stronger than Assassin had expected from a Magus; faster, too.
> 
> ...


Quickly, quickly, quickly!

He did not have the time to lament the fact that the psychopath was not stupid, the man was no doubt close behind him. Producing three cartridges  from wherever, he ripped them open and emptied their contents on the ground. Hopefully he would make some noise when he passed on them.

He took the corner at full speed and quickly confirmed that the second segment of the hallway was exactly the same as it was on his room's floor. 

One elevator right at the corner, three rooms on each side, a second elevator and three other rooms. A fire extinguisher hanging on the wall and a potted plant near the window.

Archer pressed the button of the elevator as he passed by it, never slowing down. He booted down the door of the first room after the second elevator one the opposite side which he knew was empty and (quickly, quickly, quickly!) stuck a weapon under the bed, holding a nearly invisile line which was connected to its trigger under the bed, facing toward the door and rushed back outside, where he called back  for the second elevator.

And standing there, he waited.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Aarne*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hmm?" Aarne glanced up at Lancer, feigning disinterest. He hadn't forgotten Lancer's newfound wilfulness. "So he's a moron after all, in more than just his ideals. Just as I expected. I cannot fathom how Kiritsugu produced a talentless idiot like him." _More to the point, why are you bothering with him? We've got a war to win; we don't have time to babysit someone like him, when it gives us nothing in return?_ he left unsaid. There was no need to sound so... petulant.

That said, it was true, Emiya had magical potential, and despite his... stubbornness, perhaps a show of good faith in solving whatever problem he had might change his mind.

"I'll think about it," he said after a while. It wouldn't take much of his time to solve something so simple, after all. "It won't make any difference, you know? The fool boy's going to go charging into some impossible situation and die before he saves a single person." He smirked. "Don't you think you're being cruel, Lancer, letting him go on with this... 'dream' of his, as if he stands a chance of making it happen?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 27, 2010)

lambda said:


> Quickly, quickly, quickly!
> 
> He did not have the time to lament the fact that the psychopath was not stupid, the man was no doubt close behind him. Producing three cartridges  from wherever, he ripped them open and emptied their contents on the ground. Hopefully he would make some noise when he passed on them.
> 
> ...




At that moment, a voice rang out in every Master and Servant's head.

"React! An actor has left the stage! The spotlight on the master of Rider is turned away, shining on another! Fear, for as one actor leaves, another must take his place! Tonight, you will all become part of a new play! Everyone in this city shall become actors as the new play unfolds! And the audience holds their breath, as it is their favourite act, *The Night of Wallchia!
*
Now, let the play of death commence!"

The rest of the words were lost as the voice dissolved into mindless laughing and rambling.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 27, 2010)

"Men need big dreams to survive, Master. What is a man, after all?** Without a dream, he would be but a face in the crowd, a name in a list! With a dream, he may one day overcome that, became the name in a book that would last forever!" Lancer started, explaining himself with a verbosity and a passion that would surprise those that did not know the fire that lay beneath the normally passive Lancer's eyes. After all, before he was a Servant, he had been the legendary Guan Yu, and Guan Yu was not legendary because he had been quiet about the things that mattered to him.

"My younger brother was a butcher, but he wanted to protect his people. So when the Yellow Turbans rose, he rose as well, and became a warrior amongst warriors, with peers in combat you could count on your hands. Now people remember him as the fighter with the strength of ten thousand men, who single-handedly defeated Cao Cao at the battle of Chang Ban!" Lancer crossed the room, continuing as he did.

"My elder brother was born a cobbler, but he wanted to revive the Han. He was not a man of exceptional intelligence, nor was he the strongest of men, but he believed in what he did and what he had to do. That was what drew us to him, what drew many good men to him. He was sincere enough to visit one man three times to seek his expertise, and his compassion was legendary. That was all he had to start, and look at where he went. Liu Bei, first Emperor of Shu Han. His new Han might not have lasted, but he achieved his dream all the same!" Guan Yu sat down, with a faraway look in his eyes, as though he were trying to remember something that happened almost two thousand years ago.

"It doesn't matter what the odds are Master. All you need to do is to believe with all your heart that your dream is the only thing for you, and even if you fail and die, there will be somebody that remembers you. Or perhaps you may discover a new power, and you may go somewhere with that dream after all! A man who gives up his dream is an empty man, deprived of purpose and vision, and as long as this Guan Yu continues to live, I will not let that happen to Emiya Shirou. Or to you, Aarne Edefelt." With that, though it was impossible to see, Lancer smiled. For a moment.

Then he shot up, calling his weapon to his hand.

"But forget that, can you hear it Master? The mad laughter of a mad man?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 27, 2010)

The ground near Lancer opened up. Like a hungry maw, the ground ripped open. But it did not eat. Instead, it poured out armored soldiers that lined up, spears and swords at ready position. The soldiers kept on coming, each forming a row of 10. Finally, after forming 10 rows, the soldiers stopped. Another man walked out. Covered in ancient Chinese armor, the man stood almost as tall as Lancer. He had the face of a deadly warrior and the armor showed that he was a general. A large halberd was in the man's hand. two antenna sprouted from the warrior's hat.

"So I meet one of the three brothers again. I do not know how I am alive after I was hung, but I do not care. I am here to fight you, the one who succeeded me as the master of Red Hare," Lu Bu the Flying General said.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Assassin*



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin clutched both arms, nails digging into the flesh. His every instinct _screamed_ at him to charge, before his prey escaped, to cut swathes through skin and flesh and bone; bury his knives in muscle and tendon and the soft flesh of the stomach; to paint the floor and walls and ceiling and _everything_ a glorious shade of crimson.

His mind clamped down on the instinct like an iron vice. He had not made a name for himself by giving into to the urge to slaughter. He had not become a legend, a terror, a bogeyman passed from mouth to ear for generations because of his violence, no... He had become what he had become due to his meticulous, methodical approach to the art of murder. Taking a deep breath, he expelled the urge to rush ahead, and filled his lungs, blood and brain with the icy cold of rationality.

His bloodlust thus stifled, Assassin took his time, mapping out the hallway, but before he could take a single step...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Crimson King said:


> At that moment, a voice rang out in every Master and Servant's head.
> 
> "React! An actor has left the stage! The spotlight on the master of Rider is turned away, shining on another! Fear, for as one actor leaves, another must take his place! Tonight, you will all become part of a new play! Everyone in this city shall become actors as the new play unfolds! And the audience holds their breath, as it is their favourite act, *The Night of Wallachia!
> *
> ...






Rang through his head like the clang of church-bells, and forced him to pause, and hold down the bloodlust again. The delay no doubt let his adversary prepare for him, but that was fine. It had given him time to see the faint lumps on the carpet that showed discarded ammunition. He manoeuvered around them, and, pressed against the wall, glanced around the corner. There, his foe waited arrogantly.

Advancing past the corner, he trod cautiously, careful of any traps; he'd certainly given his opponent time enough to set them. But he saw nothing immediately there. Still, there must be _something_.

Halfway down the hall, he revealed himself, standing tall, shark-like smile on his face, cleaver in his right hand whilst a slimmer throwing-knife rested on the palm of his left.

"Before we continue this, I'd like to know who it is I'm fighting. What should I call you, my victim?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 27, 2010)

"You have got to be kidding me." That was all Lancer could manage as the soldiers poured out of the ground in front of him, spreading all the way into Emiya's yard. It was merely a hundred soldiers and not a match for Lancer at all, but that was hardly the point. What the point actually was though, Lancer quickly forgot as the general rose out of the ground as well.

_I said it was a joke, but who's laughing?_ Lancer thought as Lu Bu spoke, Blue Moon Crescent Dragon gripped tightly in his hand. This was not funny. There were few things Lancer was afraid of, and enemies were not one of them, but Lu Bu was too dangerous to fight alone. Too dangerous to fight, and yet Lancer clearly had no choice in the matter. He could not possibly allow the Flying General to rampage, and so he had to be stopped right here. That was going to be impossible though, not even with his brothers alongside him. The last time all three of them were actually physically fighting together and Lu Bu still came away with the upper hand.

Still, he had no choice. Guan Yu would simply have to fight and hope for the best.

"Master, cover your ears and stay far back. I hope you can protect yourself against these soldiers, because I doubt I'll be able to protect you while preoccupied with Lu Bu." Lancer said to his Master as he raised his weapon, and charged right outside beneath the night sky, throwing aside any soldiers in his way with wide swings of Blue Moon Crescent Dragon, cutting most of them in half.

*"Red Hare!"* Lancer shouted right as he had space to do so, calling upon the steed that both Lu Bu and himself had used in their lifetimes. If there were only one of each Noble Phantasm, then he had to keep his enemy from using any of his as quickly as he could, even if it was by using it first.

When the red horse was safely beneath Lancer, he slammed the soft ground with the butt of Blue Moon Crescent Dragon and roared as loudly as he could, scattering half the soldiers and causing the rest to begin to shiver with fear. That was the power of Zhang Fei's battlecry. Those who were weak were instantly defeated by it, and even those who were strong would begin to doubt their own ability.

*"THOSE WHO AREN'T AFRAID OF DEATH, I DARE YOU TO TOUCH MY MASTER OR MYSELF!"*

It was unlikely Lu Bu even knew what it meant to doubt his own ability however, so Lancer was careful not to forget about that simple fact. He would not be able to rely on his younger brother's powers to pull him through this fight. It was incredibly effective even from those who did not just run, but few people were as sure of their strength as the Flying General.

So instead of shouting or bothering with words, Lancer charged straight at his enemy, Blue Moon Crescent Dragon ready to slice off Lu Bu's head.

---

A dragon. A lion. A stage of blood. A madman actor. A madman director. A madman producer. A roar of abject fury. There were many things that Shirou dreamt of as he slept, his mind mercifully not picking up what he had been told by Aarne. It would have been a terrible dream if he was forced to be reminded of his own weakness, and while strange, it was not a terrible dream.

Shirou slowly lifted himself out of bed and walked outside, wondering how he had gotten into the room even though he were trying magic a few moments ago.

Then he stopped.

A war. There was a war in his home. Not a toy war between members of the family, or even battle by champions like in the Holy Grail War. A true war where people had swords and killed each other by the thousands. On one end was Hong, and on the other hand was an army of soldiers he knew nothing about, except that they were ancient Chinese.

"Aarne!"

He ran along the corridor, ignoring the soldiers fighting outside as he tried to reach the guest house in time. Shirou did not want anybody before him to cry, and that included the guest he kept at the house.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> -snippy-


 Archer cringed at the enormous pressure that settled on his mind. By god, the monstruous thing was everywhere!

He quickly recovered though,  as the more immediate threat of Assassin materialzed in front of him and drove out the nebulous danger in the very real risk of the now.

 The madness had not left Assassin's eyes, but now the man held it down, like a rabid dog on a tight leash that one was just waiting for the right chance to throw at a hated neighbour.

"I thought the custom was to introduce oneself first?" He answered cooly.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Assassin*



lambda said:


> "I thought the costum was to introduce oneself first?" Archer answered cooly.



"Haha, fair enough, fair enough. I am Servant Assassin in this war, He Who Fights Masters, destroyer of the weak and purger of the innocent, with fifteen, no, _sixteen_ kills to my name." Giving a mock salute with his cleaver, he bowed. "I will be your executioner tonight, Mr...?"


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 27, 2010)

While Sacchin was taking the shower wondering if the lurking shadow decide to go for Archer first, a chill go down her spine witout any warning... "no this can't be... he... he is dead already..."

(mental) "Archer get here now!!!!!!!!!! this is more worriesome than the meddler" 

She was on the shadow shacking and with a cold fear on all her body.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 27, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "You have got to be kidding me." That was all Lancer could manage as the soldiers poured out of the ground in front of him, spreading all the way into Emiya's yard. It was merely a hundred soldiers and not a match for Lancer at all, but that was hardly the point. What the point actually was though, Lancer quickly forgot as the general rose out of the ground as well.
> 
> _I said it was a joke, but who's laughing?_ Lancer thought as Lu Bu spoke, Blue Moon Crescent Dragon gripped tightly in his hand. This was not funny. There were few things Lancer was afraid of, and enemies were not one of them, but Lu Bu was too dangerous to fight alone. Too dangerous to fight, and yet Lancer clearly had no choice in the matter. He could not possibly allow the Flying General to rampage, and so he had to be stopped right here. That was going to be impossible though, not even with his brothers alongside him. The last time all three of them were actually physically fighting together and Lu Bu still came away with the upper hand.
> 
> ...



At the moment Lancer called his steed, Lu Bu did as well.

"Red Hare!" Lu Yelled out.

A phantom red horse appeared next to Lu Bu, it's appearance identical to the horse Lancer was mounting. But this was expected. After all, they were the same horse, even if one was a mere illusion.

Lu Bu hopped onto Red Hare and readied his halberd. He had fought Guan Yu once. The man had enough power to earn his respect, but that didn't mean Guan Yu would win. When they had last fought, Guan Yu had the backing of his two brothers. Together, they had done the incredible feat of forcing Lu Bu to retreat. That alone made them worthy of Lu Bu's respect. However, Guan Yu was alone this time. There will be no brother to block attacks he couldn't block, strike when Lu Bu's halberd was busy.

"We shall see who is worthy of the title God of War!" Lu Bu yelled as he charged to meet Guan Yu's attack.

The two clashed, halberd and guan dao locked in powerful strikes. Sparks flew with each exchange. Normally, Lu Bu would have won by now, but this is not the case this time. Here, Lu Bu was only a shadow of a man, and only had an illusionary weapon and steed, while his opponent was a servant and possessed two Noble Phantasms. There was no chance of Lu Bu winning this fight, and Lu Bu knew it as well. Sooner or later, his halberd would snap and his steed would give to its more experienced and more powerful counterpart.

Quickly thinking of a plan, Lu Bu made a feint and jumped off Red Hare. Without looking back, he made a dash for Guan Yu's master.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> While Sacchin was taking the shower wondering if the lurking shadow decide to go for Archer first, a chill go down her spine witout any warning... "no this can't be... he... he is dead already..."
> 
> (mental) "Archer get here now!!!!!!!!!! this is more worriesome than the meddler"
> 
> She was on the shadow shacking and with a cold fear on all her body.


 _Yes, I feel it too, Master. However I can't come by your side right now. The one I face is far too dangerous to leave alone. _

Sixteen kills where ten too many  in this War for Assassin to justify himself. Though it only confirmed what he already knew about the bloodthirsty Servant, the disgusting declaration had hardened Archer's resolve. Assassin was not leaving this corridor alive.

Just then, the elevator arived on the floor with a _Ding!_

"I'm just a gunslinger passing through, you'd better remember me!" Archer declared as he drew out and opened fire on the fire extinguisher between the two Servants. The device exploded, sending its pressurized content everywhere and hiding Archer from Assasin's sight for precious seconds. After letting out a few shots, he dove into the elevator and directed it to the groundfloor.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 27, 2010)

The replay come without real surprise to Sacchin, while under the moonlight her skin shine like a white marbel, she dressed in a hurry, not minding if someone like the meddler got here, she knew that voice... really screw this holy war.

"I hate to say this but I need that sucker priest" she munble under her breath going out and watching as the elevator got here.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Assassin*



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the corridor was enveloped in white, choking haze, Assassin was already moving - keeping low to the ground, and throwing a knife in the direction his foe had been. He couldn't quite keep from chuckling, but backtracked instead of advancing. He was quicker than any of these cumbersome metal coffins they called elevators. 

Springing back around the corner, not caring as he crushed the discarded ammunition under his feet, he dove down the stairwell to the next floor down, and sprinted towards the elevator position here, putting his strength into prying the doors open. Though as far as Servants went he was not extraordinary in this attribute, he could still manage it with some effort.

The elevator passed this position without stopping before he could get them open, but looking down the greymetal elevator shaft, he could see that this elevator had a weak portion at its top for ventilation. The ropes looked too thick for him to cut, but where would the fun in that be, anyway? With only a moment's hesitation, he put his cleaver between his teeth and clambered down the cable with all four limbs, ready to pounce through the weak spot and turn this elevator into a _real_ coffin when he was close enough.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2010)

Smart! The man was smart!

Not wasting time mourning for lost opportunities, Archer drew out his two rifles and positioned himself to the center of the machine. Assasin could not see him, but Archer perceived him as though there was nothing between then. Still the shot he was about to take would be tricky...

Right as they reached a floor Archer fire both his rifles. The first blast pierced through the roof, heading for Assassin's with perfect accuracy and the second smashed though the elevator's door.

Doing that much was nothing but a paltry trick to Archer what had complicated matters had been the need for his first shot to not only be deadly to Assasin,  but also sever the cable he was currently latched onto  in such a way that, in the unlikely case Assasin managed to survive, he would not have the opportunity to use it to keep himself from falling down.

After his success, Archer threw himself through the destroyed door and dismissing one of his weapons, he prepared himself to unload once again.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Assassin*



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His sixth sense told him to move, and so Assassin did, pouncing from his perch, and not a moment too soon as a blast pierced the roof of the elevator and seared through the cable - through the exact spot he had been. Still, he could not dodge it entirely, and it grazed his left arm.

More importantly, it had cut the cable, and the elevator, upon whose roof he was currently standing, dropped like a stone. An ordinary human would have been unable to move, but Assassin was already formulating a plan. It would hurt, but hurting was better than dying. Making a running leap, he grabbed the cable that the counterweight of the elevator was attached to. The friction burned through his gloves and burned his hands as he rapidly slowed, but though it was enough to make him wince, he didn't let go.

_Now what?_ He had no weapon to break through the outer doors of the elevator shaft, and without sufficient purchase couldn't force them open with brute strength, either. Climbing back up to the doors he had forced open would take too long, and let his quarry escape.

As he was deliberating, a horrendous screeching filled the air, and the elevator that had had its cable severed came to a stop, several floors below. Assassin wasn't about to question his luck, and as quickly as he dared, slid down the cable of the counterweight until he could safely jump onto the roof of the elevator. It was just below the second floor, if the markings on the door were any indication, and he managed to force these doors open from the roof of the elevator, before clambering out. 

Remembering to conceal his presence again, he frowned. Amusing as this fight was, it was almost like cheating. Assassin was supposed to kill Masters. Masters weren't supposed to be able to put up _this_ much of a fight. It wasn't fair. For the trouble his adversary had put him through, he'd have to keep him alive for a bit. In a pinch of inspiration that almost made him giggle, he resolved to throw him down the elevator shaft when he was done with him, let him feel what he'd attempted to do to Assassin before he finally felt the cold embrace of death.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 27, 2010)

After searching the castle, Kotomine had returned to the church. He was in the middle of organizing his stack of books when Wallachia's voice was heard. Kotomine was surprised. Has he heard, Wallachia had been defeated by someone who possessed the Mystic Eyes of Death Perception. Perhaps the information was wrong. Either way, this was something interfering with the war. And that he could not allow.

A blond man walked into Kotomine's room. He was dressed in casual black shirt and pants. 

"Looks like you got a problem," the man said casually.

"Indeed. It looks like I will have to find a way fix this problem," Kotomine replied.

Kotomine got out of his chair and walked towards the exit. But before that ,he grabbed several sword hilts and placed them into his pocket.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 28, 2010)

*I feel like I'm losing my Nasu powers.*

It was clear the moment Lancer crossed blades with Lu Bu. He had been mistaken about the identity of his enemy after all. This was not Heroic Spirit Lu Bu the Flying General, but rather a shadow of the human Lu Bu the Flying General, who for all his strength, was no match for a Servant. The amazing thing though, was that even as a shadow-human, he could still cross blades with Lancer, which showed just how strong the man had been in life. Lu Bu might have very well been truly invincible if he were ever summoned as a Servant.

"The people would never accept a traitor like you as the God of War, Lu Bu! Now die like you should!" Lancer yelled, cutting furious arcs at his enemy, an enemy that managed to block every blow with inhuman strength and ferocity. This fight made things clear why Guan Yu had lost that fight so many years ago, and why armies had fled at the mere sight of Lu Bu. He was, even as a human, beyond a mere human in strength. If Lancer were not a Heroic Spirit, powered by legend and the Throne of Heroes itself, there was no doubt that he would be drowning in a pool of his own blood right now.

"Fall!" Blue Moon Crescent Dragon flashed as its owner roared, the guan dao shining under the moonlight. This was his victory, and both fighters surely knew it. A human, even a monster of a human, stood no chance against a Servant. It would need a demigod from the Age of Gods to be able to do that, and Lu Bu was not at that level just yet.

Alas, even as Lancer was sure of his victory, Lu Bu had shown his skills in battle once more, dodging the strike with assurance and poise, before leaping off his shadow of a horse and charging towards the guest wing, where his Master was defending himself against the soldiers that had came with Lu Bu.

"Damn!" Lancer turned Red Hare around and set his steed after his enemy, but even as the horse started to charge, a line of soldiers appeared in his path, blocking the Servant's way. They were not enough to slow him down even for two seconds, but those two seconds could be crucial.

---

The invaders were attacking Aarne even now. Shirou knew that he had to do something about it. That was the job of an ally of justice after all, and he had promised to protect his two guests so long as they lived in his house. He ran as quickly as he could, heading towards the guest wing faster than most humans could manage.

"Damn! Aarne!" Shirou screeched to a stop as he found a wall of soldiers between himself and his guest.

Just then, he heard a shout coming from behind him, and Shirou turned around to find that the enemy leader was headed straight for the guest wing where the two humans were trapped. Emiya Shirou now knew he only had two choices.


Protect Himself
Protect Aarne

If that was the case, the answer was obvious. Emiya Shirou was a superhero, and he would protect everyone that he could. That was all there was to it.

"Trace on." He chanted as he picked up a sword from the ground that had been left by one of the fallen soldiers. The conversion of a nerve to a magic circuit, the flow of magic from his spine to the sword in his hand, the analysis of the object, the image of an ideal form, the idealisation of that image, and finally the reinforcement of the weapon in his hand.

A sharp pain shot down his back, but Shirou ignored it, even if he was surprised the magic worked in the first place. There was no time to be slowed down here and now. What he had to do was to protect everyone. That was a superhero, a person who could save everyone he wanted to save.

He cut the soldiers out of the way as he rushed towards Aarne, and jumped to cover the mage who was busy cursing every soldier that came close.

"Aarne!" Shirou shouted, jumping between the enemy general and his temporary ally, blocking the blow with his reinforced sword.

The halberd blow had monstrous strength behind it, and even the reinforced sword would give way eventually if this kept up, but even so, Shirou had to protect everyone in this house. If he could not do so, he would never be able to protect everyone else.

*Blue Moon Dragon!"* Shirou heard a shout from a distance away, and knew that he was saved as soon as the two dragons ate away at the invader's body.

They were safe, for now.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 28, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ryuudou Temple_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saber did as he was asked, entering his spirit form and advancing deeper into the temple. _'Disgusting.'_ That was the main thought that rebounded across his mind. Even distracted though, Saber searched the temple for a Master.

He wasn't sure that leaving his master was a smart decision, she was capable of handling herself. However if Kuzuki's statement had been true, then she might be in over her head. Saber maintained the idea that no Servant could be injured by a human, no matter how special. 

The people around the temple didn't seem any different, but Saber knew if there was a Master hiding out here, then these people were definitely being manipulated. Though, could Rider have manipulated them, or would it have been the Master?


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2010)

Avy burst into the room Berserker was hiding in watching his anime.
"Berserker get your ass up. I have work for you."

Avy left the room walking and talking, unaware if even Berserker was following or listening. "We shall visit the homes of the Officials and draw them into madness."


"So for now we move towards city hall, but as you are the Meister of this plan, your insanity infects the choice and how, I wish to hear your input and for the most part remain coherant."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2010)

Berserker lazily tapped his head, trying to think of what to say to his master. Finally, he thought of something. "If you can find a way for me to get into their homes it would be easy my ...boss. Then it's only a matter of finding out what troubles their soul."


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2010)

Avy smiled his most evil smile.
"Very well Beserker."

Avy walked up to the door of the town hall, he closed his eyes and concentrated. He opened them full of fire and chanted. The doors melted away and he walked in, as Berserker skipped in.

He headed straight to the main computer and began to tap away, finally he left with a list of names and addresses.

"Berserker come let as travel as they sleep. Once we reach their resting place, I shall open the doors to their home and you open the door to their mind." The two left city hall and started to walk north. Something was in the air, but Avy couldn't not tell what it was, but he dismissed it.


Avy looked at the name on the list that was closest to their current position. "We travel onwards." He pointed east. But he still had the fear that something bad was about to happen.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 28, 2010)

Lu Bu had been defeated. The remaining soldiers faded away as their general fell. But even as that event ended, another began. The hotel currently holding Archer and Assassin began to shake. It seems Wallachia has chosen them as his next target.

A large cyclops rose from the ground outside. Blood red armor covered it from head to toe, leaving no gaps. It's one burning eye glared at the hotel in front of it. In its hand was a gigantic minigun, that now aimed at the hotel building. with a press of its trigger, the cyclops began opening fire.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2010)

The master has spoken. Tonight, they take the first target. 

Councilor Aoi Taro was an old woman who served the community for 50 years. After they were done with her she will be serving a much higher power. 

They were in front of her home, a sizable structure that had stood since the 40's. Originally built as a bunker in the event of an American invasion, it has since been the humble home of councilor Taro. Berserker laughed manically, and unleashed his aura of insanity. Anyone still awake around the area were trapped in chaotic visions, and those asleep devoured by a nightmarish horror few can imagine. "FateXYuunoXNanoha is canon bitches! OT3 is teh winzarrrs" Berserker screamed.

The Councilor fell out the window, the hateful nightmare consuming her being. It went beyond morphing her mind, her form twisting and shifting as if reality was having an affair with a drunk hippie. When her transformation ended, she looked the same as before, except for the blue 17th century wig she wore and the aligator teeth that lined her chin. 

"Free yourself from the oppressive shackles of reality! Libertie!" Berserker placed his hand on the old councilor, surging mana into her. She twisted and contorted even more, transforming into an aligator-wig beast. "Oooh ooh oooh, that wig looks FABULOUS on you."

Avy however, was not impressed. "Something less conspicous, please?" 

"Spoilsport blueblood." Berserker said, sighing. He touched the councilor again, morphing her back into her old form. "Go back inside your house and start shipping random pairings on the internet." Berserker instructed. "Let the blogosphere cower in terror before ill-concieved pairings made by elderly japanese women!" 

"Yes. I shall ship for the revolution!" Councilor Taro yelled. "Ship!ship!ship!ship!ship!" Taro returned to her home and began to do Berserker's orders.

"Okay, who's next?"


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2010)

"Berserker you can truly do wondrous things, next on the list is this one." He said pointing to another name on the list.

The walked through the town to the next officials house on the list.
"This time a bit more subtle."

Avy raised a finger and pointed at the lock, after a mumble of words the lock steamed and melted out of place. The door swung open.

And the two made their way up the stairs. 


"We need their insanity to benefit us more than just for laughs, we need to manipulate the power balance in the city and allow for chaos."

The walked upto the door. "Can you do that Berserker or was I wrong in choosing you as a servant? Like I even had a choice."

Avy had to stay slightly mean and distant, or else who knew what Berserker could or would do to him if he was weak.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 28, 2010)

*Aarne*

_"Uloste!"_ Aarne hissed under his breath as the skeletal soldiers closed in, raising ancient and rusted swords and spears. Lancer couldn't help him, preoccupied as he was with this resurrected Lu Bu, but at the same time, that was a good thing. Between Rider and his servants, who were too strong for Aarne to fight, and Emiya Shirou, who posed no challenge at all, Aarne had been spoiling for a fair fight ever since he left the sparring-grounds of House Edelfelt: ever since he was selected as the first-rank of his generation to represent Edelfelt in this damnable country and its War.

"Luunmurtumien", he said, and the ankles of the soldiers closest to him fractured, forcing them to collapse under their own weight. "Ruostua!" and arms and armour were suddenly brittle, red-rust dripping from them. "Murskaantua," and fractures in the blades and speartips caused large chunks to simply fall away.

It was an incorrect assumption that curse-magic destroyed; it simply weakened. Opened old wounds carried by long-dead soldiers; turned healthy steel into rusting ruin, brought a man low with a dozen illnesses at once. If magecraft was the temporary imposition of Man's Will on Gaea's reality, then Curses were the imposition of Gaea's Will, advanced through loopholes by the hand of Man to deliver the worst outcome at the most opportune time.

And yet, even it had its limits. There were simply too many soldiers for Aarne to defeat, and he knew it. Relying on his most dangerous spells would exhaust him without so much as denting the numbers of his foes; all he could do was slow them, until such a time that Lancer was able to intervene.

Speaking of which, he heard a cry of frustration from the Servant, and the galloping of hooves towards him. As he turned, to see the burning war-lust in Lu Bu's eyes, far too close for him to prepare a Curse against him, someone came between them.

"Aarne!" shouted Emiya Shirou, who held one of the enemy's swords, and _somehow_ blocked the blow of Lu Bu. To do so, he left his back exposed to another soldier, but Aarne disposed of it with _Fin Shot_. Shortly afterwards, Lu Bu fell to Lancer's Noble Phantasm, and with his death, so too died the army that accompanied him, leaving the three of them in a now deathly-silent garden. Aarne stated at Shirou in disbelief, for a moment.

"You... you... you idiot. I can't believe it." He chuckled. "You actually walked into a battlefield and left yourself _completely_ open, in order to try and save my life. You really are an idiot, aren't you, Emiya Shirou? But still, credit where credit's due, you are a brave idiot, and much as it pains me to admit it, you probably saved my life there. I honestly need to sleep, I've expended too much energy today, but tomorrow, I think we'll need to have a talk. I can see what Hong said about you, and if this attack was any indication, you're going to have more opportunity than you'd bargained for to be a 'hero'. Might as well ensure that you actually manage to use magecraft without half-killing yourself." Turning his back on Shirou and Lancer, Aarne held up a hand. "Answer any questions the kid has. I'll deal with the problem in the morning."


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crimson King said:


> A large cyclops rose from the ground outside. Blood red armor covered it from head to toe, leaving no gaps. It's one burning eye glared at the hotel in front of it. In its hand was a gigantic minigun, that now aimed at the hotel building. with a press of its trigger, the cyclops began opening fire..


Archer dismissed his rifles and shouldered a much heavier weapon as he leaned into the elevator shaft. Accuracy it seemed, was a complete wash as far as this War was concerned. 

Down below, the unaware Assassin concealed himself once again, vanishing from sight and scrambling his other sense. But as Archer knew very well, it didn't mean that Assassin was not there anymore. 

He was about to open fire when the massive presence from before reappeared. It  gathered outside of the hotel, losing its foggy  form and coalesced into a  solid shape.  As the same time, its reading across Archer's mind changed. It twisted, becoming stronger still and increasingly familiar.

"No..." Archer let out in a hoarse whisper.

The presence turned toward him and it voice rung into his mind in a tone Archer would never forget.

?So we found each other again, my rival! Not even our journey across the Veil of the Afterlife could sever the link of our destinies!?

How could he be here!?

All thought of Assassin were driven out of Archer's mind as a warning flashed, the vision of a heavy machine gun held in red hands exploding before his mind's eye. 

"Now, Show me! Let me witness your skills! Prove they  have not degraded with our change!" 

He was going to shoot? Was he insane!? There was people in the building!

Archer tearing through the door in his way as he searched for a direct lin of sight with his opponent. At the same time his T-shaped Noble Phantasm materialized in his hand.

I have to make it in time!

The roar of gunfire exploded in the night . A storm of bullets flew wildly toward the hotel's facade, not even aimed at Archer personally, but peppering the entire lower half of the building.

Space rippled. 

In front of Archer's eyes, a giant shadow obscured the window, and Archer sighed as the bullets bounced harmlessly into the defense he'd hastily put up.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 28, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer dismissed his rifles and shouldered a much heavier weapon as he leaned into the elevator shaft. Accuracy it seemed, was a complete wash as far as this War was concerned.
> 
> Down below, the unaware Assassin concealed himself once again, vanishing from sight and scrambling his other sense. But as Archer knew very well, it didn't mean that Assassin was not there anymore.
> 
> ...



"Not bad. Truly you are my rival! But you are now pitiful, not even fighting at your best. I demand fight me equally! Only then will I be satisfied. If you refuse..."

Not bothering to finish the sentence, the cyclops pulled out three spherical objects from its belt. It took a second to aim, then threw all three at the hotel, two at each corner and one at the center.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 28, 2010)

"shit shit" as Sacchin say this she jumped out of the building and dashing outside away from the new appered Giant

(mentally) "Archer, he is not there, he is not your rival or whoever you knew he is 'fear' a weakness of your mind a rumor in your mind, less you belive he is there less powerful he can be, less you belive in him and less people actually belive him have a strong mind Rei... and finish him off I would explain after your fight".


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

*Rin-sama returns!!*

Rin was very happy right now, as the last wonderful tremors stopped and she dusted her uniform cheerfully. 

She let a happy sigh. Taking away everything from someone was such a rush! Their hopes, their fears, their love, their grief, all of them cut short on her whim. It was a beautiful thing, to cut away someone's future.

And it was quite a useful thing, to steal their past.

Rin didn't have the time to peruse Kotomine's entire life right now, but all she really neeeded was a day or two.

As it turned, Rider's real master was a Dead Apostle named Dio Brando. The man also possessed one of those strange Wraith, though Kuzuki had not known the details.

As she'd suspected Kuzuki had brought her here on Dio's orders, hoping for her to fight the group who'd invaded his sanctuary earlier. Well, this wouldn't go down his way.

_Saber, what's the situation?_

_ The men Rider has brought have already left. From what I gathered from their discussion, a man named Dio has been killed, though they don't know the indentity of the perpetrator, and its death had been their objective. _

Dio was dead? Had she taken longer than she'd thought with Kuzuki?

 That was complete rubbish! She should have been the one to kill him!

_In addition Master, despite the suposed loss of Master Rider is still here. He seems fine and is calling for us._

At least, there was still something to kill.

_I'm coming._

She passed the gate of the temple in a fast clip and felt her Servant takes back his psysical form at her side. Right in the middle of the temple's court, the other stood arrogantly.

"Well, Look who's here! You look very alone right now, Rider!"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

Rider was standing still in the open air of the Ryudou Temple grounds, contemplating on what had happened so far in this war. He had participated in the betrayal of his first Master so that he could find a more suitable one, but the command seals had already been taken away by another entity. He could've used the wraith users as formidable allies, but he decided against it, knowing their paths would probably cross later as enemies if he did. His fights with Lancer, Archer, and their Masters revealed most of their cards, but he had to assume they had more than that. Rider eventually stopped contemplating the small matters and quieted his mind, looking up and enjoying the night sky. Saber and his Master then raced through the gates, Rider being quite happy that his rivals had come out into the open. 

"How do you do my rivals, I trust you've been well?" Rider said nonchalantly, not a trace of fear or threat in his voice.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

"Just peachy," Rin beamed. "But how about you? I heard there was a death on your side, so run all the way here to see you. How are you holding up?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

"I had a run-in with both Lancer and Archer, I've acquired an arrow that gives people Wraiths, and I had my incompetent Master disposed of." Rider said plainly, as if they were talking about the weather.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

" I see, you're keeping busy," she saidwith a thoughtful nod. " That's very good."

"But what's this about a Wraith ? I keep hearing the word, but I have no idea what they mean."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

"It was explained to me that Wraiths are a spiritual manifestation of your own power, though I'm not completely sure that is true." Rider explained while recalling Joseph's Hermit Purple. "Apparently, there are stone arrows which can forcefully manifest a Wraith, and although I've acquired one, I havn't tested it yet." Rider continued, not at all worried that he was revealing important information to the enemy.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "Not bad. Truly you are my rival! But you are now pitiful, not even fighting at your best. I demand fight me equally! Only then will I be satisfied. If you refuse..."
> 
> Not bothering to finish the sentence, the cyclops pulled out three spherical objects from its belt. It took a second to aim, then threw all three at the hotel, two at each corner and one at the center.


Archer's defense dissipated, leaving him to stare at the red colossus, its single eye trailing over the building until it settled on him.

Suddenly, His Master was swearing profusely in his mind."Shitshitshitshit! Rei, don't be fooled! This isn't your rival, but Wallachia using your fears against you. The less you believe in his illusion, the weaker he'll be!"   

Archer acknowledged her words with a nod. It explained why the feeling was so close to his memories, yet in some way so radically different. It wasn't him.

But that knowledge didn't change anythin. Archer still needed to do something about it. 

Staring straight at the monoeye, Archer walked to the window slowly and opened it. At his belt, his Noble Phantasm pulsed, a mass of mana like never before swirled around him, so intense it distorted the very air.

Archer jumped out of the window. "You want my best..." He began in a ushed tone;

All around him, space rippled wildly, the very fabric of existence battered under his mana's onslaught, cracking, breaking,  it was finally torn apart outright. 

 "...You're going to get it!" He finished a loud shout.

 Archer's descent stopped as around him his mana coalesced, molding itself into a massive form that dwarfed even his red nemesis in size. The black and white giant glinted in the moonlight, its silhouette mimicking closely that of a man. In its right hand rested an enormous rifle, while the left held a short white handle.

“Gundam.” Amuro Ray uttered calmy from within the safety of his Noble Phantasm. 

"Go, Fin Funnels!" At his words, the independent weapons took flight. Going high in the air they let out massive blasts of energy, annihilating the grenades in a single attack, the energy leaving deep craters in the streets.

"Were you really Char, this attack wouldn't have worked nearly so well. You're just a flawed imitation!” The Gundam rushed forward, took hold of the red enemy and together they flew in the night sky, quickly leaving the town behind and piercing through the clouds.

The Zaku II tried to break his hold, but the Gundam proved too strong and durable for his action to have an effect.  Archer quickly left the city's airspace heading in the direction of the forest in the east, where he knew his master was headed.  

Amuro let go of the red Zaku and it dropped like a rock. Even firing its thrusters could not stop its fall Amuro took aim, and fire three times quickly. Head, cockpit, generator the Zaku was instantly skewered three times and it exploded, lighting up the sky like a newborn sun.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "It was explained to me that Wraiths are a spiritual manifestation of your own power, though I'm not completely sure that is true." Rider explained while recalling Joseph's Hermit Purple. "Apparently, there are stone arrows which can forcefully manifest a Wraith, and although I've acquired one, I havn't tested it yet." Rider continued, not at all worried that he was revealing important information to the enemy.



"Oh, how interesting. Have you tested it on anyone?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

"Like I just said, I havn't tested it yet." Rider repeated. "Would you like to be the first to try?" he asked Rin plainly.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Like I just said, I havn't tested it yet." Rider repeated. "Would you like to be the first to try?" he asked Rin plainly.


 "How generous of you. How is it in your interest?" She said as she crossed her arms defensively.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

"It was mentioned to me that if it fails to manifest a Wraith, you die." Rider said while sitting down.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 29, 2010)

"That was extremely brave of you, Emiya Shirou. There are very few people who would risk their own lives to save someone they barely know. I can tell you were seriously when you said you wanted to save everybody." Lancer stood behind the boy, stroking his beard with two parts admiration and three parts deep thought. Whatever Aarne said about this child, it seemed as though he might just go somewhere with his ideal after all.

"It's the least I have to do. Not if I want to truly become an ally of justice and live up to my father's final desire." He clenched his fist, a look of pure determination in his eyes. He had not hesitated for a single moment when he saw Aarne in danger, and though it had been pure luck that his reinforcement had succeeded, he had been able to protect his guest in the end.

"But this is still not enough. If I can't even beat Aarne, I won't be able to stop this war at all! The Masters are stronger than I am, much less the Servants. Without strength, I won't even be able to take that one step forward!" Shirou cursed his own weakness, and wished that he had the power needed to save those he wanted to save. It need not even be everybody in the world, just the ones before his eyes, the ones that he could see. That would be more than enough, he would be close enough to his goal to push through by himself.

"That's not true, Emiya Shirou. There are very few people who would dare to jump in Lu Bu's way to block a strike. There are even fewer who would succeed in blocking that strike. You have barely started, and you can grow much stronger from here on. Go to sleep, we'll do what we have to do tomorrow. I have no intention of letting you stop this Holy Grail War, the war I have every desire to win, but perhaps after that you'll be strong enough to save everybody." Guan Yu smiled and pushed Shirou into his room before finding a spot in the living room and taking a seat as he wondered what exactly he was doing now. Perhaps Shirou just reminded him too much of his own sons, never nearly strong enough but always so eager to follow the footsteps of their father.

"I've been an old man a long time, haven't I?" The Servant chuckled as he went into the kitchen to pour himself a cup of tea, something he had not done in one thousand and eight hundred years.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "It was mentioned to me that if it fails to manifest a Wraith, you die." Rider said while sitting down.


 "I suppose that's one thing, but you must have many better ways to try to kill me."

"What will you want from me if I survive?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

"I'd like to work with you until the end of the Holy Grail War, and when only me and Saber are left among the Servants, I shall forfeit to make way for your wish."  Rider said while looking up at Rin and Saber from his seat on the floor. 

"That sounds like a good enough deal, doesn't it?" Rider finished while flashing a grin.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2010)

"This is ridiculous." Saber interjected, fully materializing himself next to his master. "If your Master is dead, then wander about until you disappear. You have nothing to offer us." Saber knew there was a trick in the works and this 'wraith' business was as fishy as they came. 

Rider's confidence was hardly deserved, the man did not seem capable of backing up his words, his quality clearly lied in an area other than combat. Every time this servant appeared, he had choose to watch over participate. "Will you fight now, Rider?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

"I would really like to fight you right now, but we are in the middle of parlay aren't we?" Rider said with a hearty laugh. 

"We'll let your Master decide on the course of action we take, my rival." Rider said as he quickly patted Saber's shoulder, then backed away calmly.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 29, 2010)

*Assassin*

There was a battle outside, but Assassin paid it no heed. Explosions rocked the building, causing lesser men to overbalance and fall, but Assassin paid it no heed. Screeching shockwaves shattered every window, creating a rain of beautiful, deadly sharp glass, but Assassin paid it no heed.

"Coming... *I'm coming for you.* Coming for you, you son-of-a-bitch. *son-of-a-bitch!*" Assassin's left fist clenched and unclenched, making soft leathery squeezing sounds against the hilt of the cleaver. "Thought you'd killed me, thought you'd killed me, but I'm too smart for you. Too smart." He stalked up the stairs; third, fourth, fifth floor, each time checking the rooms to see if they contained the Master he was hunting. By the time the fifth floor had passed without a sighting, he'd indulged his violence, and carved apart a man trying to flee the hotel. "Running from thunder," Assassin sneered at him.

In the sky, the two grappling mechanical figures rocketed into the sky, continuing their battle in the heavens themselves. Assassin paid them no heed. His quarry was *here*, somewhere, and it would be *here* that he focused.

"Come out, come out, wherever you are," he hissed.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I would really like to fight you right now, but we are in the middle of parlay aren't we?" Rider said with a hearty laugh.
> 
> "We'll let your Master decide on the course of action we take, my rival." Rider said as he quickly patted Saber's shoulder, then backed away calmly.



Saber hated this man. He wasn't sure he could hide his resentment for Rider. As a noble, and a general his life was devoted to men like this. This man was a ruler, while Saber would always be a servant. Every time he took a breath, he construed new ways to hate this man.

Because Rider was so calm, he hated him. Because Rider was willing to laugh, he hated him. Because Rider did not fight him, he hated him. Because Rider was also called a 'servant,' he hated him. Because Rider was not a peasant, he hated him.

Saber's tolerance was almost unlimited, there were few things that got under his skin, but the existence of a man like this caused his soul to bleed. It was not rational, after all, when Saber had been alive men like this ruled his life. Men like this made decisions that dictated the lives of others. Men like this expelled faithful servants, to protect their ego!

He waited on his Master's next words, if they were anything other than "Don't attack." Saber's immediate response would be to slice Rider apart.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

Rin paused for a moment, reviewing Rider's words. The man had to know how suspicious his words were, yet he spoke them wihthout a care.

Either his confidence knew no bounds or he was desperate. As he was a Servant without a Master, the conclusion was easy. 

"I understand, Rider. But if you will, let me make you a couteroffer."

She grinned wolfishly. "How about you die here and I take this arrow for myself!?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> He waited on his Master's next words, if they were anything other than "Don't attack." Saber's immediate response would be to slice Rider apart.





lambda said:


> Rin paused for a moment, reviewing Rider's words. The man had to know  how suspicious his  words were, yet he spoke them wihthout a care.
> 
> Either his confidence knew no bounds or he was desperate. As he was a Servant whithout a Master, the conclusion was easy.
> 
> ...



"How about I give it to you and we fight anyway?" Rider said as he summoned a legionnaire to pass him the stored stone arrow, then threw it gently to Rin. Saber suddenly slashed with with amazing speed, but the legionnaire was no slouch and blocked the speedy slash with his red scutum.

"Let the battle commence, wasn't that your wish my rival?" Rider said with an air of excitement to Saber.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2010)

"Ave Maria." Saber started to chant, there was no additional mana, so one could tell he wasn't activating his Noble Phantasm. However, his slim sabre had disappeared and what he now swung in his other hand was a massive Claymore.

"Gratia Plena." He continued his chant without pause. His blade, flawless in all its glory, swept away the legionnaire with a single swing. His stance was faulty. Although it was perfect for the sabre, swinging this sword, which was longer than a meter, one-handed was difficult. 

"Dominus Tecum." The chant was not in his native language, nor was it magical. It was his way to pay respect for this blade, and to his lord. Saber crossed his feet once, and with the extra distance that gave him, he brought the blade down towards Rider, a second time.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

Rider summoned his own shield to block the powerful slash, then quickly hop stepped backwards so that he could summon his spear and belted sword.

"Benedicta tū in mulieribus, et benedictus frūctus ventris tuī, Iēsus. Sancta Marīa, Māter Deī, ōrā prō nōbīs peccātōribus, nunc et in hōrā mortis nostrae. Āmēn." Rider responded sarcastically, finishing Saber's prayer for him.

The legionnaire survived the sweep due to his armor and recovered rapidly, getting ready once again to fight Saber. Charging forwards, the legionnaire thrust his spear towards Saber without hesitation.

"FOR THE EMPEROR!" the legionnaire shouted with all his passion.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2010)

Saber exhaled. This came after all his attacks, the reason was to calm down, so that his next attack could be precise. However, Saber found it to be pointless, he could not calm down. Such a basic tactic was beyond his grasp at this point. 

Although it could not calm him down, the pause allowed him to notice all his surroundings. The soldier had returned to charge him. Saber was disappointed. He pitied this man, charging for a leader without regard for his life. He saw a lot of his past in that. Yes, he saw a lot of himself in that man, so it truly was a pity.

It was a pity that Saber could not allow him to live.

The spear came close, but could not reach Saber's face. The soldier was on target and moved viciously. The spear would have reached Saber, and it may have injured him. However, the spear was not held at the end, and that distance is what made the difference. When Saber thrust his blade and it crushed the man's skull, a dozen more centimeters could have made the difference.

Once more, Saber exhaled.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

Rider dismissed the legionnaire's corpse and summoned him again, the legionnaire returning as if he hadn't died at all. "Emperor! This man is a formidable opponent!" the legionnaire said powerfully to Rider. "Of course my friend, why would I summon you otherwise?" Rider responded rhetorically to his soldier. The legionnaire once again assumed a defensive stance in front of Rider, one that seemed much more solid than last time.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2010)

Mana Burst, it was one of his simplest abilities, but definitely one of his most useful. Saber used it mainly to increase the power of his advances, however outside of his fencing stance, he had another use for it. Twice he would use it.

First to make his advance. As he moved the energy would cover his advance, he sought to move in as close as possible to prepare his second part. He was not blind, he noticed that the legionnaire was more defensive than before. However, a single thrust forward pierced him through him, after all, with his Mana Burst a normal weapon could destroy anything beneath a Divine Mystery. The purpose of his close range cut was to try and reach Rider with the massive Claymore. 

Saber tossed the soldier off his weapon and looked for damage to Rider.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

Rider was able to block the claymore with a Mana Burst of his own reinforcing his shield, a skill which had served him many times during this War. Rider dismissed the legionnaire once again as he hop stepped backwards to increase the distance between them. "That was quite impressive my rival, my friend did not seem to expect that you would stab with such a heavy cleaver." Rider complimented. "Of course, my rivals so far have been just as unorthodox as you, and I tend to be prepared for these types of things." Rider finished as he summoned the same legionnaire behind Saber in an ambush attack, the legionnaire thrusting his spear into Saber's blind spot.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

The gall of the man to show his back on her like that!

The magus lifted her hand toward the legionnnaire. The palm burst open and an enormous worm gushed from the wound, drenched in her blood. Its bulbous head exploded and a great tongues of fire burst forward and engulfed the enemy.

"Don't forget I'm here, you conceited bastard!"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2010)

Saber charged forward, he did not have the hardened instincts one would expect of his class, but the soldier did not reach him, so Saber was none the wiser. Saber's Claymore was for combat with multiple persons, but Saber saw only one combatant.

Saber dematerialized his Claymore and once more pulled out his sabre. The weapon was loose in his hand and he managed to tap both Rider's shield and his spear. The momentum from the first tap started the second one. The opening created was large enough for his blade to fit, and to keep the momentum from his taps he slashed into Rider's spear arm. This was called a 'beat attack.'


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

Unfortunately for Saber, Rider happened to have armor, leaving a light bruise instead of a cut on his arm. Hopstepping backwards and dismissing the legionnaire once again, Rider was tiring of this war of attrition. "*Roman Phalanx!*" Rider shouted as he summoned ten legionnaires around him arranged in a shell formation. Saber slashed at the formation but found that his sabre could not penetrate the shields, as it seemed the phalanx was greater than the sum of its parts. Moving forward slowly but surely, the phalanx closed the gap, countering any attempts at attack with a well positioned spear thrust, but never taking the first strike.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2010)

"Shall we retreat, or do you wish to see this through?" Saber asked his master. Early on, Saber had insisted that they retreat before giving too much information to the enemy, and he still believed that's how things should be handled. However, he knew he could destroy this enemy, but his identity would be discovered.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2010)

Rin turned to her Servant completely bewildered by his question. 

"Are you serious?"She hissed, her face flushed with rage.

But of course he was, her mind answered as she recalled the memories of their first discussion. "KILL HIM!" she wanted to shout, but she didn't not wish to alienate her Servant.

She calmed down. Without a Master, Rider was doomed anyway, and Rin knew that no Servant had died so far. 

With a supreme of will Rin supressed her bloodlust." Fine, let's leave." She said stiffly,  her fist closed so tight her knuckles turned white.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 29, 2010)

Saber smiled, his master's decision had calmed him. He thought clearly and noticed new things. Weak points in Rider's legion, his master's anger, and the speed at which the phalanx moved. They advanced slowly and methodically. While he had no doubts that they could outrun the phalanx, he felt like he would have cared if Rider shot one of them down if they turned their backs.

"Excuse me then, Master." He stated, lifting Rin into his arms and entering his balanced stance. With a powerful push off his front foot, he propelled himself almost 200 meters directly backwards. They were high up in the air when they stopped moving and fell many meters. The harsh landing would have shattered the bodies of normal humans, but for the Servant Saber it was nothing more than a small shock.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 29, 2010)

Dismissing the Roman Phalanx, Rider stopped and made no attempt to stop Saber and Rin escaping. Seeing them soar quickly through the sky like shooting stars, Rider once again sat down, recharging his mana in preparation for the next day.

"What a fun pair of rivals."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 29, 2010)

"So the first act of this play ends! Two sevants have played their part most beautifully! The spotlight of the stage shines on them as they finish. But now, the next act must begin! The timid girl of the Tohsaka shall take the stage, it is her turn to take the spotlight! Let's see if she can survive the act!"

As the voice faded, a shadowy figure appeared near the Tohsaka mansion. It slowly walked towards the mansion, planning out what it was going to do.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2010)

Berserker shrugged. It's not like he chose to be summoned to this grail war. Or did he? A lot of his memories still escape him, but the more he unleashes his power the more fragments of his memory return. He was still completely insane though, so good luck figuring his memories out. 

Their next target was the Mayor, Miroku Aizawa. He was the youngest man to ever take office, as well as the first to win with 80% of the votes. A perfect target if there ever was one. "Join us in the revolution, we have tacos. Libertie!" Berserker touched Aizawa's forehead, infusing him with sanity-breaking visions. He chocked in his bed, and withered into a dried-up corpse.  

"Second phase." Berserker sunk his arm deep into Aizawa's mind, giving him some of his mana. The mayor transformed back to normal, but a small red seal formed on his forehead, and sunk underneath his skin. "He is now a Patriot, master."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 29, 2010)

Dashing towards the forest, 1 of those giants robots was dissapearing the whisper of the wind on her hair and the sunlight on her face... "Tatari you got beaten... good one Ray but this is not even started" 

As this moment she was trying to remember what Kotohime say about something odd on a Castle on the forest, sadly she doesn't think Kotomine would remain at this time on the Church, but it was posible.

(mentally) "Rei I would be waiting at the clear where you take me after our first encounter with Rider, meet me there and don't bring that giant mecha of you, if you meet any servant of master try to talk them if no let them persue you there".

Resting on a tree after a few minutes of jumping and running she was on the clear, the smell of blood still around and not even carrion animals close by, there she just let herself rest inmersed on horrible memories she try to supress.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

Rider was bored. 

That was an understatement, Rider was already overflowing with mana, and he just wanted something to do. Having already supplied himself bountifully, he stood up and dusted his clothes, then entered his automobile once again. Driving towards the Tohsaka mansion based on the words of his new Master, he noticed a shadowy figure walking suspiciously towards it. Getting out of his automobile, he walked up to the shadowy figure and tapped its shoulder.

"What business do you have at another's estate?" Rider asked.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

The figure turned around. The reason for the figure being shadowy was instantly revealed. A large cloak covered most of the being's body, covering from head to toe. the being's face was hidden beneath a hood, and if one looked closely, only gray eyes could be seen. Something large was bulging from the back of the cloak. From the way it looked, it could range from a guitar to a sword. What looked like gloves covered that being's hands.

It raised an arm and held out a vial containing penis worms flesh eating worms of the Matou family. The being then raised its other hand, holding a picture of a girl with medium long black hair and green eyes. After that, the being gestured towards the mansion, indicating it needed to enter to perform a task.

"And ever closer does my masterfully crafted actor creep, towards the unsuspecting Tohsaka girl, who will soon take center stage. For this inexperienced actress, it may be her first and last act before the curtains close on he forever"

Wallachia's voice rang out in every servant and master's head. It was quickly followed by a maddening laughter.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

"You've already made the first move by threatening this household, you're going to have to die." Rider said to the grey man then raised his arm upwards. "*Roman Impalement!*" Rider shouted as he brought his arm down, summoning three legionnaires around the grey man, all of them simultaneously stabbing him with their spears. As the being shouted in agony, Rider dismissed the legionnaires and spoke.

"You aren't my rival, why should I have mercy on you?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I'm sorry, but unless my Master allows it, you're going to have to die." Rider said to the grey man then raised his arm. "*Roman Impalement!*" Rider shouted, summoning three legionnaires around the grey man, all of them simultaneously stabbing him with their spears. As the being started to fade away, Rider dismissed the legionnaires and spoke.
> 
> "You aren't my rival, why should I have mercy on you?"



The spears stabbed at the being. They tore through the cloak, but found no flesh. Instead, grey plate armor made its appearance beneath the shredded cloak. The figure leaped back 20 meters in an instant and pulled out the object behind its back. It was a black leather cello case that the being held like a shield. Perhaps the being thinks a cello can match up to spears.

"Two actors meet on stage, both sharing the spotlight. Who will claim the fame, and who will fade into memories? We shall let this play unfold!"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

"Whatever bizarre weaponry that cello is, I'm afraid I can't allow you to use it." Rider said as he summoned a legionnaire next to the grey man, the soldier grabbing the cello, Rider then quickly dismissing the legionnaire, removing the cello from the Earth. "Thievery isn't my strong point, but it doesn't matter, you aren't my rival." Rider said as he slowly stripped away the grey man's options.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

*INTERLUDE I*

The shadows of Wallachia had spread throughout the city. Before striking at Archer, Wallachia had manifested the fears of many citizens. Tigers would appear and maul a person, only to disappear. A Terror Bird would scoop up a screaming person an disappear into the night.

Kotomine observed all this and attacked each shadowy being as they appeared. This he will not allow. The Night of Wallachia was interfering with his plans. he will not allow a phantom to disrupt his decade long plan.

A werewolf leaped at Kotomine from behind.  Just as its claws were about to reach Kotomine's neck, a rain of swords impaled the beast.

"You risk much by coming out in the open" Kotomine said to his savior.

"I don't care. I do not approve of the vampire's actions. though most of the people here are worthless, some might fit in the new kingdom. I will not allow the damn beast to continue his massacre." The person replied.

"Then we shall fight off the shadow beings until the sun rises. Just remember to stay out of sight" Kotomine responded as he turned back to his work.

INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Whatever bizarre weaponry that cello is, I'm afraid I can't allow you to use it." Rider said as he summoned a legionnaire next to the grey man, the soldier grabbing the cello, Rider then quickly dismissing the legionnaire, removing the cello from the Earth. "Thievery isn't my strong point, but it doesn't matter, you aren't my rival." Rider said as he slowly stripped away the grey man's options.



Unfortunately for the legionaries, it was no simple cello. They had grabbed the case, but the item inside repelled their touch. And so, only the casing was dragged away, revealing a black shield. White symbols formed a pattern on she shield. The symbols shows that this was a holy artifact that destroyed spirits and the supernatural. How had Wallachia gotten his hands on such a powerful weapon?


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

"Of course you have your tricks up your sleeves, it's never that easy." Rider said, not bothering to wait for the grey man to make a move. "*Roman Impalement!*" Rider shouted again as five legionnaires appeared around the grey man and stabbed at him with their spears, the omni-directional assault being almost impossible to dodge.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Any normal being would had been impaled. Even an agent of the church would have stood little chance. So, it should have been impossible to block the attack. But enchanted with Wallachia's powers, the being surprised the legionaries by swinging its shield in a wide arc horizontally. A hidden spike popped out of the end of the shield. It cleaved through the legionaries with deadly power, throwing off their aim. At the same time, the being ducked low, allowing the now mis-aimed spears to pass over its head. Before the legionaries could pull back their spears, the being continued its motion and stuck out its foot while spinning, knocking down the legionaries. It then stood up quickly and leaped to the side, out of the cluster of legionaries.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

"Perhaps you would have been worthy of being my rival after all." Rider admitted as he dismissed four of the legionnaires, as one would be enough to dispose of the grey man. The legionnaires weren't fodder, they were trained warriors, and they've had enough of being outclassed from taking it easy. Charging in with uncharacteristic strength, the lone legionnaire shield bashed the cello aside, leaving a huge opening for his powerful spear thrust. The grey man managed to dodge, but was now sporting a large bleeding wound on his shoulder area. "I've had enough of this nonsense my Emperor, we've been holding back for far too long, with all due respect." the legionnaire stated to Rider as he charged once again.

"No offence taken my friend, battle to your hearts content." Rider finished as he stood back and watched.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

The cloak was a hindrance. It restricted the being's movements and blocked its vision. Still, it  did have the advantage of having the enemy not know what it hid. So the being kept the cloak on both to hide its identity and to take advantage of it's ability to hide what was under it.

As the legionnaire charged, the being held its ground and planted the large shield onto the ground, the tip of the spike digging into the road. The runes and symbols on the shield began to glow. A faintly visible red barrier surrounded the being. The spell completed just as the spear touched the barrier.

The spear acted as if it had run into a brick wall. the handle splintered, the metal tip crumpling like a can. Still, the barrier held. The instant the legionnaire stopped, the spell continued. It collected all the force gathered from the impact and returned it in an explosive shockwave.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

Rider simply dismissed and re-summoned the legionnaire before he suffered any damage, the legionnaire returning with a fixed spear. Since it appeared he couldn't hit the grey man in close quarters combat, he brought out a javelin and hurled it with all his might toward the grey man, and with the grey man's shield in the ground there wasn't much he could do about it. The grey man received another huge bloody gash, but was able to move slightly before impact, keeping it from being a fatal blow. "Someone must be watching over you." the legionnaire remarked to the grey man.

"You are a very formidable pawn, and you have even alleviated my boredom." Rider said happily to the grey man as he dismissed the legionnaire. "As a reward, go ahead and fulfill your objective, I won't hinder you this time." Rider finished as he got back into his automobile and zoomed away into the dark night.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2010)

Caster awoke from his meditations. Aside from monitoring the events in a trance-like state he had been constantly consolidating power since they arrived.

 "Master," Caster said to Index, "I believe that it's time to move."

Caster explained to Index the happenings of the Holy Grail war up to this point, about Dio's death and Tatari.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2010)

"Good work caster, but this is really bad... 1 vampire its bad enough but 3 of them at the same time, and father Kotomine... and a 8 servant, I don't think we can trusth him either, anyways I already send a report to both the Clock tower and Burial Agency".

While mumbling something under her breath and walking aimless around outside the room caster have been in deep meditation till now... "Our top Priority would be dealing with the Tatari for what you told me the master or Archer... Satsuki-san and father Kotomine seems to know about it... for whatshe shouted he mind reads or use fears" making a big fuzz, almost like a little girl, something not proper of a nun, much less of a lady.

"Rider seem dangerous yet he also seems a bit trustworthy, Berserker and his masters look like madman’s out of circus with a high sugar intake, that Matou Rin san also seems quite keen to kill, the others while greedy on their own aims seems more likely to share a common goal" Index was saying all this more to herself as a reasurement of all this information than to Caster or anyone else.

"Caster I don't need any mental protection against this Tatari* nor I think you do" First lets invite send a mental message to all masters and servants and father Kotomine, but keep track of what they do if they try to attack us here, prepare yourself... I would set some barriers and traps inside the mansion to be sure and ready the main room for our guess... also keep a escape route just in case please" It was impressive to see a servant from such a old age leave a girl profess all this without retaliate back... nor it seems the kid was been disrespectful, but more worried about the new troubles outside to think on something else.

*Each of the 103,000 grimmores on index head its consider a compunt of magical arrays, each array its a countermeasure for mind attacks thise are automatic and regardless of the will of index, lets not say Johan Pen mode.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2010)

"Very well Master," Caster entered a state of prayer to send all of the servants and masters the same message.

In an instant he began to flash the images of what all he had seen from inside the castle into the minds of all of the Servants and Masters and Kotomine. His voice alone gave the explanation. It said, "I am the Servant Caster. From within the castle on the edge of town I have born witness to all that you see before you. Your own actions, the actions of your enemies, and the actions of your allies and now you are being shown them as well. Your secrets are known to me, as they are now known to one another. For the price of this information I shall keep my own secrets for the time being. But I will tell you my location."

The vision Caster sent to all of them concluded with a direct image of exactly where the castle was. "Come."

The message takes only an instant to be sent.

When Caster finishes begins setting work of creating additional barriers of defense and traps inside the castle.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

Receiving the transmission while he was on the road, Rider did an amazingly tight swerve and switched lanes in the direction of the Einzbern Forest. Driving there while pushing the automobile far beyond its limits, Rider was able to reach the forest in record time. Parking the limousine outside the land's fence, Rider used a powerful bicycle to quickly traverse the forests and get to the castle gates. Loudly using the knocker on the ornate entrance, Rider announced his presence.

"I am Servant Rider, I am here to respond to your call, my rivals." Rider shouted with dignity, waiting outside the door.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2010)

A single voice was hear but not even air or wind carry the words

"I am Index master of Caster you are welcome as a guess, but not as a rival do you agree with the terms oh Great Emperor of Rome?"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

"You havn't stated any terms, my rival." Rider countered deftly, laughing a bit.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2010)

"Your current master as you know its a threat to very existance of humanity, the terms are simple this is a neutral ground at the moment, we share what we know, we invite you to our home, as long as you give the word that the emperor won't initiate any hostilities you are welcome to pass, you can try to force your way in but all masters and servants would be here soon".


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

"Hahaha, but of course." Rider said as the door opened and he entered. "Although I must ask, what gives you the authority to declare random property neutral grounds?" Rider questioned without any killing intent.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2010)

Caster spoke up and approached Rider slowly, "Divine right."

"Besides, the moderator is not to be trusted."

Caster's disguised form had him appearing much younger than his true age.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

Rider patted Caster's shoulder and momentarily saw his true appearance, even if what he was touching was only a projection. "No need to be so cautious elder, you obviously have a trump card in this territory." Rider said boldly as he laughed.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2010)

While all this happens caster and index where on another room of the house complete sealed with so many magical arrays and defense it’s would be safer to be stay out on a nuclear winter a 100 years than try to break in.

"Casters make some solid conceptual bodies or projections also did you set the bounder field barriers in case Rider or other master try to deploy a reality marble?"

While this a single warm blue light guide Rider to the great hall where a fest was been served, honestly speaking even a Emperor would find this magnificent, the walls where filled like Rider old home, the music of the great garden of his empire and music so he vivid recall... no matter who each servant would see a different thing their place where they can call home.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2010)

To Index he said, "Yes, of course. Also, the defenses and traps I set up around the castle when we first arrive will trigger only on the precise moment that they are needed. I followed his directions exactly when I created them. "


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber smiled, his master's decision had calmed him. He thought clearly and noticed new things. Weak points in Rider's legion, his master's anger, and the speed at which the phalanx moved. They advanced slowly and methodically. While he had no doubts that they could outrun the phalanx, he felt like he would have cared if Rider shot one of them down if they turned their backs.
> 
> "Excuse me then, Master." He stated, lifting Rin into his arms and entering his balanced stance. With a powerful push off his front foot, he propelled himself almost 200 meters directly backwards. They were high up in the air when they stopped moving and fell many meters. The harsh landing would have shattered the bodies of normal humans, but for the Servant Saber it was nothing more than a small shock.


Rin was not the kind of person who'd  ever let out terrified cries, so the sound of wailing banshee that filled her ears as she flew in the air in Saber's arms must have been  the wind or a siren from on the the town factories. 

As well, the deep breath she took after their landing were only to calm her racing heart. That was all.

Definitely.

Rin turned toward her Servant with a forced scowl. ”You  really know how to ruin's a girl fun, Saber. I hope it was worth it.” 

She wrapped her arm tightly around his back “ As punishment, you'll carry me back to town.”

“ I do not believe so.” He informed her clinically.

She pouted back in answer. “ Are you going to force me to use a command seals?” She warned.

Whatever answer's Saber had was drown as the voice from earlier rung into their mind

"So the first act of this play ends! Two sevants have played their part most beautifully! The spotlight of the stage shines on them as they finish. But now, the next act must begin! The timid girl of the Tohsaka shall take the stage, it is her turn to take the spotlight! Let's see if she can survive the act!"

In Saber's arms Rin was like petrified, her face a mask of horror.

Someone was going  after Sakura? But why?

“Saber,” She said forcefully, “ Carry me back to Miyama as fast as you can!”  Under her clothes, a command seal shone briefly and dissapeared.

“I hear,” he said quietly as he prepared his Mana Burst, “and I obey.”  

This time, they didn't jump as much as shot forward, fired from a cannon and leaving sonic booms in their way.

Despite their incredible speed, Saber landed gracefully on a roof of the European section of Miyama. 

"And ever closer does my masterfully crafted actor creep, towards the unsuspecting Tohsaka girl, who will soon take center stage. For this inexperienced actress, it may be her first and last act before the curtains close on he forever"

Without wasting a second, Rin jumped out of Saber's arms and ran toward the Tohsaka's house. 

As she got there, she saw a cloaked shadow entering the garden.

Without thinking, Rin shouted.“Saber, go!”


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> While this a single warm blue light guide Rider to the great hall where a fest was been served, honestly speaking even a Emperor would find this magnificent, the walls where filled like Rider old home, the music of the great garden of his empire and music so he vivid recall... no matter who each servant would see a different thing their place where they can call home.



"The service is excellent, but I have to say that I prefer reality, my rivals." Rider said as he dispelled the magic in the great hall, returning it to a still magnificent but empty room. Rider then leaned back on the cushioned chair, content to rest here until his other rivals arrived.


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Dashing towards the forest, 1 of those giants robots was dissapearing the whisper of the wind on her hair and the sunlight on her face... "Tatari you got beaten... good one Ray but this is not even started"
> 
> As this moment she was trying to remember what Kotohime say about something odd on a Castle on the forest, sadly she doesn't think Kotomine would remain at this time on the Church, but it was posible.
> 
> ...




 "Roger," Archer answered, "I'm already above the forest, so I'll be with you quickly."

Dismissing his Noble Phantasm Archer searched for his Master's presence as he plummetted toward the ground.

There.

Correcting his path with his limbs, he continued to freefall, slowly gaining more and more speed until he reached terminal velocity.

_I'm here._ Archer sent to his Master.

_Where? I don't see you._ 

There was an explosion right behind her. Squeaking in surprise, Satsuki spun as she jumped back. There, kneeling on the much abused ground, was her Servant.

"Here."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 30, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Roger," Archer answered, "I'm already above the forest, so I'll be with you quickly."
> 
> Dismissing his Noble Phantasm Archer searched for his Master's presence as he plummetted toward the ground.
> 
> ...



"Fancy entrance cough" dust its everywhere, it?s like if a storm had raged "from where you come is this the way to make a heroic entrance?, seems like you come directly out of a Shonen jump magazine... still I don't seeyou using orange, or shouting 'I want to be king of pirates'"

As she say this the dust its dispersing letting her see Ray.. "I guess you got caster message, seems your identify and your triumph card have been revealed to everyone"

To this Amuro simple nodded while Sacchin simple lay on his shoulder are hug him whispering him "you did well in confront you fear and succeed in drive it away".

After a few minutes without moving and letting the warm of the morning fill them she step away and given her back and changing her tone voice to something fearful, melancholic "What you see its a powerful vampire that was supposed to be destroyed with the help of the burial agency, the white princess of the true ancestors... the airhead vampire I told you, Sion a Alchemist o Atlas, and... a classmate that hold the power to kill anything without fail, ignoring any type of regeneration, I dunno how he survive, but if this is his start the night of wallarchia its close, when this happens he would kill everyone on the city to feed himself"

Walking around and dropping on the grass taking a few to play with it "He doesn't have a body, not a existence he is a rumor and only that, he takes the shape of lies and fears of the people, the less people believe in the lie less powerful it is, is no one believe it, it would simple dissapear, take no mind, no matter how much you kill his bodies unless you destroy his "true body" he would reappear... to be honest the only one here I think have a chance to get rid of him would be caster? I really don?t want to do this?? she was playing still with the grass, without turning she just say ?Let?s go to caster? a single drop of water was left on the grass.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

Sensing the familiar presence of the vampire girl outside the Einzbern Castle, Rider suddenly got up from the cushioned seat and quickly made his way through the hallways and stairs to the door, opening it wide for Archer and Satsuki.

"Greetings, my rivals." Rider said with a large grin.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 30, 2010)

*Assassin*

He wasn't here. Every floor he had searched, growing more and more frantic.

He wasn't here. Room by room, leaving a trail of mutilated corpses behind, soaking in their own blood. 

He wasn't here. He'd left each one of his victims with a message carved into their skin - "I'm coming for you." Corpse after corpse with it scratched delicately across shoulder and breast; with it slashed across buttock and thigh; with it stencilled in cursive font across stomach and skull, more and more and more as he realised that his foe was gone. 

He. Wasn't. Here. That this hotel hadn't been the deathtrap he'd envisioned, the perfect hunting ground; that he'd _escaped_ his clutches. When he'd reached the top floor, he'd hurled a man, screaming and clawing, down the elevator shaft, and only then, with vengeance acted out on a proxy, did his bloodlust fade, and his meticulous personality reassert itself.

"Tsk, tsk. What a mess," Assassin chided himself, as he used Prana to heal his wounds, feeling rather drained as a result. But not for long - one room on this floor he hadn't visited yet, and inside he heard the ragged breaths of a young woman, smelt the bitter tang of her... terror. He broke down the door with ease, and she shrieked and tried to escape him. He took his time to walk to her, to let it sink in to her mind that there was nowhere to run _to_. her eyes widened as the gravity of her situation sank in, and she shook her head dumbly, with a wordless plea. Assassin responded with a cheek-splitting smile, licking his lips as he stood over her.

With deliberate slowness he pinned her, one arm then another, until her thrashing and screaming subsided into whimpering limpness. At this, he laughed.

"Is that it? Is that all the fight you're going to give me?" In a past life he'd made a habit of this; stalking women like this, then killing them. His previous conquests had fought tooth and nail to the last; maybe they just bred them softer in this age, in this place. Then again, they'd only had to contend with a man in his time, not with the monster he was now.

Leaning over her, face to face, he took in and let out a deep breath, watching her grimace at the stench. _"Delicious,"_ he leered. "You smell positively delicious, my dear." What happened next came naturally to him. As the woman wept beneath him, wept and begged, he devoured her soul.

He couldn't rely on his master for Prana, and his reserves of Mana were uncommonly low for a Servant, so he had to make do in this manner. The acting, leading his victim along to see the emotions play across their faces: fury-terror-despair-acceptance was just a bonus.

Thus refilled, Assassin rose from the otherwise unspoiled corpse of the woman, and pondered what to do next.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 30, 2010)

*Aarne*

Try as he might, Aarne could not get to sleep, despite his earlier conviction. The brief times he managed to slip into unconsciousness, he revisited... unpleasant memories; of the stark and austere halls of the Edelfelt; of long days drilling and practicing Curse-Magic; of distant hands and voices, speaking of him as an object and not as a person. _"It's certainly talented, it's formed an effective Gandr two years before the established average." "Be careful with it. Push it too hard and it may break, or worse, attract an Enforcer to stifle our research." "Apply the Lahoavien Ihon. We're sending it to Fuyuki City, to evaluate its performance outside of controlled conditions."_

After a while, he simply gave up. For whatever reason, he was not going to be allowed to sleep this night. His Lahoavien Ihon, the Curse bound directly to his skin that afforded him some measure of counterattack, was itching horribly, and he grimaced at it. Just another reminder that he was, despite his apparent freedom, just an experiment for the Edelfelt, just like all mages were experiments for their families; just like all men were experiments for mankind.

All this talk of dreams and hopes was meaningless; in the end, no matter what a man wanted to achieve, he was bound in by the wills of his peers and superiors. Trapped inside the _illusion_ of freedom.

With these bitter thoughts in mind, he got dressed, noting that he'd need more clothes soon; his flight from his original apartment hadn't given him much chance to gather such replaceable items; and left the guest room. It was a simple matter to find Lancer, who was in the kitchen, and ignoring Lancer's greeting, Aarne grumpily made himself some tea - not this herb-filled mess that the Japanese favoured, but proper European tea. It was only after he'd had his first sip that he responded.

"So... About this Emiya boy..."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 30, 2010)

*IS THIS MY SHORTEST POST PER CHARACTER YET? QUITE POSSIBLY.*

"Good evening Master. You're up late." Lancer said as Aarne entered the kitchen, and was promptly ignored, just as Lancer expected. It was obvious that his Master was not in a good mood, and he knew enough of Aarne that he knew the boy was not about to exchange niceties when in a temper.

"Shirou? He should be asleep right now, what about him?" Lancer questioned serenely, sipping his tea as he did so. Guan Yu was a fierce fighter and a serious man, but let it never be said that he did not enjoy his rest. Even if a Servant did not need to sleep, there was nothing strange about him winding down for the night, to give his mind the rest it needed after all the excitement of the past two days.

Lancer could guess what his Master was trying to get at of course. The two boys were not on good enough terms for the Edefelt to start seriously questioning the Emiya's well being. Aarne Edefelt was trying to gain a competent ally, and Emiya Shirou would be a competent ally. At the very least, he was brave to the point of recklessness, would never betray his comrades, and had just a tiny bit more potential than the average mage, even if he would never make it as a Master.

---

A blood red laughter rang in Shirou's head, and he pinched himself awake, unwilling to partake in the nightmare any longer. He did not know what the dream was about, but it had not been pleasant, and he had no intention of finding out more about it. That was the laugh of a madman, and he had enough madmen to deal with in this Holy Grail War.

"Oh, you're both awake..." He yawned as he walked into the kitchen and made himself a cup of tea. He needed the tannin to keep himself awake at this time of night.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 30, 2010)

*Aarne*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Speak of the devil..._ Aarne thought, sipping his tea, as a bleary-eyed Shirou walked in, almost immediately after Lancer had said he'd probably be asleep.

"Good, you're up already. Once you've got your wits about you, I'd like to see you try and perform magecraft. It's reinforcement that you specialise in, isn't it?" _The precise opposite of Curse-magic - strengthening rather than weakening._

After a while, all three of them finished their drinks and they proceeded out to the shed where Shirou practiced his magecraft.

"Whilst you're using your reinforcement, tell me what you're doing at that point - it'll make it easier for me to see where you're going wrong." With that last comment, Aarne opened the shed door and beckoned Shirou inside.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 30, 2010)

*Lancer's style is easier to post in, so there.*

Lancer watched as the two boys gathered around a shinai that Shirou had picked off the floor, taking only a faint interest in the actual details of what was going on. Being a deity had plenty of advantages, many of them magical, but magecraft was still outside Lancer's area of expertise. He knew that Shirou needed help, but he also knew that he could not offer Shirou help in any significant way. He was more likely to grow wings and fly than fix the problems in the boy's magecraft.

"So first I analyse the object. Basically I try and understand the strengths and weaknesses along with the structure so I know where to apply my magic. Then I create a magic circuit from within my own body, and I infuse magic into the object, like so."

The Servant could imagine the grimace on Shirou's face as he withstood whatever pain it was that he had to withstand to cast a simple spell. The boy did not faint this time around though, so that was a good sign. It meant the lesson could continue and hopefully finish up tonight. It would grant them a good, if situational ally, and bring them one step closer to bringing a new hero into the world.

As they worked, Lancer paced about the room, stopping at a large empty patch of concrete halfway.

"Now this is strange," he said to himself as he swept away the dust, "it looks as though Emiya Kiritsugu did leave behind something from 10 years ago."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The being had heard the sound and the shout. Without thinking, the being turned around, raising its shield. the runes on it began to glow as a barrier appeared around the being. The being did not know who these two were, but it was obvious the man was a servant. The being will have to be especially careful.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2010)

Saber was disappointed. 

His opponent knew he was facing someone dangerous, yet the shadow had no idea who. To create a barrier out of runes was as useful as holding a paper to shield oneself from a fire. Saber simply took a step and lunged. He hadn't bothered to use Mana Burst to increase his range, it was enough. He completed the cut after destroying the barrier with his Mana Resistance, and then materialized his sword, hoping to stab through his opponent's head.

Saber hadn't given this creature his full attention, nor had he wondered what the man was doing here. He simply did not understand why he had come here, nor why it was so important. To his Master, that rarely showed concern, for her to use a command spell on something like this, it was shocking. These were the thoughts that went through Saber's head, and these thoughts were the reason why he was disappointed.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The barrier collapsed as expected. This barrier had worked against the legionnaires, but against a true servant it wouldn't do much at all. As the barrier faded away, the being raised the shield in and took a strange stance, shield covering most of the being's body. A faint blue circle filled with symbols appeared in the air in front of the shield. This was a gamble. If the servant attacks, the backlash would leave him badly wounded at the very least.

Normally a person would save their strongest attack for last, until they had no other choice. The being knew that would be a waste of strength. The being was against a servant. Almost no attacks could harm a servant. It would be like throwing a ball at a tank. No matter how much attacks, it would do nothing. And so, the being had pulled out its best attack. Using the analogy from before, this would be like dropping a missile on the same tank. But at the same time, it would leave the being exhausted.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2010)

The shield looked very solid to Saber, and the odds of beating it down with his sabre was next to non-existent. "Ave Maria, Gratia plena, Dominus tecum." He started his chant, and pulled out his massive claymore. He sought to inflict a large amount of damage though the sheer force of his swing, so he used Mana Burst to increase it's power. Nothing short of a Divine Mystery could stop this.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The shield looked very solid to Saber, and the odds of beating it down with his sabre was next to non-existent. "Ave Maria, Gratia plena, Dominus tecum." He started his chant, and pulled out his massive claymore. He sought to inflict a large amount of damage though the sheer force of his swing, so he used Mana Burst to increase it's power. Nothing short of a Divine Mystery could stop this.



Any other shield would have shattered like glass. Even an enchanted shield would have failed to defend against such an attack. But this was no ordinary shield. It was a conceptual weapon reserved for slaying true ancestor vampires. Its name was True Apocrypha. While the attack had been strong, it was not an activated Noble Phantasm attack. 

The claymore impacted with the runes and shield. A circle of magic surrounded both the being and Saber. From that circle, a flash of light engulfed the area. It was unknown what had happened in the flash of light, for it was bright enough to force anyone looking at it to close their eyes. When the light faded, The being stood inside a large crater, it's cloak torn to shred, but the being was unharmed. The true appearance of the being could be seen now. Short silver hair matched her eyes. Plate armor covered her leg, arm and torso. A black coat covered most of the armor.


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Sensing the familiar presence of the vampire girl outside the Einzbern Castle, Rider suddenly got up from the cushioned seat and quickly made his way through the hallways and stairs to the door, opening it wide for Archer and Satsuki.
> 
> "Greetings, my rivals." Rider said with a large grin.


 "You again?" Archer cursed as this turn of event. Using his Noble Phantasm had taken a lot of his reserves; though he could still fight if he had to, he would be much happier to have some time to rest first. Maybe a more peaceful approach would be more favorable right now.

He told so to his Master through their bonds and was relieved when she agreed. She stepped toward the other Servant. "We're looking for Caster. Do you know if he is here?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Any other shield would have shattered like glass. Even an enchanted shield would have failed to defend against such an attack. But this was no ordinary shield. It was a conceptual weapon reserved for slaying true ancestor vampires. Its name was True Apocrypha. While the attack had been strong, it was not an activated Noble Phantasm attack.
> 
> The claymore impacted with the runes and shield. A circle of magic surrounded both the being and Saber. From that circle, a flash of light engulfed the area. It was unknown what had happened in the flash of light, for it was bright enough to force anyone looking at it to close their eyes. When the light faded, The being stood inside a large crater, it's cloak torn to shred, but the being was unharmed. The true appearance of the being could be seen now. Short silver hair matched her eyes. Plate armor covered her leg, arm and torso. A black coat covered most of the armor.



"You are no servant." Saber replied, assessing the situation. "What are you doing here." The second question was directed at both his Master and the opponent, however he still faced the enemy. 

Saber was unsure why they were here, but because the matter was of such importance to his Master running away was not an option. Saber racked his brain to think of a counter attack that wouldn't involve his Noble Phantasm. However, large shields like that were difficult to overcome without it.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

"Don't worry my rivals, I won't attack you when you're not ready." Rider replied as he went outside. "Caster is inside the castle for sure, though I don't know exactly where. He uses projections to meet you instead of in the flesh, and many of the rooms are illusory." Rider whispered to Archer as he passed him, Rider then going into the forest.

When he was already a moderate way into the forest, he wrote something on a piece of paper and raised it into the air with his hand. "*Roman Messenger!*" Rider shouted, the paper disappearing into thin air.

The messenger was summoned near Saber instantaneously, then deftly pulled out Rider's message and read it to Saber. "Greetings my rival! You must be informed that there is a grey haired person lurking around the Tohsaka Mansion, hoping to cause mischief. My legionnaire has heavily wounded both of its shoulders, so if you meet it in battle, you should definitely take advantage of that. If you're having trouble with the rune barrier shield, aim for the leftmost rune, as it is the weakspot of the barrier. If you need to get past the physical shield, aim for the part that is not covered by its body. Sincerely yours, Rider." the messenger finished as he was dismissed.

Rider then sat down on a stump so that he could enjoy the forest and the starry sky.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "You are no servant." Saber replied, assessing the situation. "What are you doing here." The second question was directed at both his Master and the opponent, however he still faced the enemy.
> 
> Saber was unsure why they were here, but because the matter was of such importance to his Master running away was not an option. Saber racked his brain to think of a counter attack that wouldn't involve his Noble Phantasm. However, large shields like that were difficult to overcome without it.



"I am the one summoned by the Night of Wallachia as his guardian, Riesbyfe." she responded. She held up the vial of worms to show Saber then continued.

"My master has ordered me to implant these vile worms into the one called Tohsaka Sakura. It is a distasteful duty but my master has ordered it."

As she spoke, she stood in a defensive stance. She would be ready to repel any attack should Saber decide to.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "I am the one summoned by the Night of Wallachia as his guardian, Riesbyfe." she responded. She held up the vial of worms to show Saber then continued.
> 
> "My master has ordered me to implant these vile worms into the one called Tohsaka Sakura. It is a distasteful duty but my master has ordered it."
> 
> As she spoke, she stood in a defensive stance. She would be ready to repel any attack should Saber decide to.



Saber dematerialized his Claymore, he knew how he would do this now. The opponent was not worthy of his blade. A woman is inferior, to fight such an opponent with his Noble Phantasm would have been ridiculous. 

Using his Mana Burst Saber closed in and reached for the edge of her shield. Her strength was pitiful in comparison to a Servant's, and he tore the shield away from her. The shield's properties became apparent, but Saber ignored them for now. A single punch to the gut was all Saber made of the opportunity before taking a few steps back. Hand to hand combat was not something he was well-trained in, so he was taking some caution. He took a look at his hand to assess the damage and noticed that most of his skin had died, the nerves made intense yells of pain. He couldn't use that tactic many more times.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber dematerialized his Claymore, he knew how he would do this now. The opponent was not worthy of his blade. A woman is inferior, to fight such an opponent with his Noble Phantasm would have been ridiculous.
> 
> Using his Mana Burst Saber closed in and reached for the edge of her shield. Her strength was pitiful in comparison to a Servant's, and he tore the shield away from her. A single punch to the gut was all Saber made of the opportunity before taking a few steps back. Hand to hand combat was not something he was well-trained in, so he was taking some caution.



As Saber threw the shield aside, Riesbyfe held onto the shield and jumped when Saber tried to punch her. Quickly, Riesbyfe lashed out with a kick at Saber's head, made possible only because she was still holding onto the shield. The kick did almost no damage, but it could throw Saber off balance.

She found Saber to be strong, but had too much ego. Had she released the energy from her shield directly at Saber instead of the area around her, Saber would have been crippled. Yet Saber kept attacking.

As she landed, she felt a pain in the back that resembled a knife being driven into her spine. It seemed Wallachia was having fun with the command seal he had acquired and was having fun torturing his slaves. that or he was getting impatient with her efforts.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2010)

Saber noticed that his wounds were not healing, regardless of how much magical energy he tried to put into it. "It would appear that your shield is a weapon in its own right." Saber had tried to avoid using Rider's advice, but at this point it was either that or his Noble Phantasm. With his damaged hand he attacked the leftmost side of the shield. It wouldn't do much damage since his hand was weakened, however if it failed he still had his right hand to use his Noble Phantasm.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber noticed that his wounds were not healing, regardless of how much magical energy he tried to put into it. "It would appear that your shield is a weapon in its own right." Saber had tried to avoid using Rider's advice, but at this point it was either that or his Noble Phantasm. With his damaged hand he attacked the leftmost side of the shield. It wouldn't do much damage since his hand was weakened, however if it failed he still had his right hand to use his Noble Phantasm.



Saber attacked just as the pain from the command seal was fading. Riesbyfe could see that Saber was aiming for the left side of her shield. She wondered why. It was true that when she had put up barriers, the left side was weaker due to her being recently resurrected by Wallachia. However, that was only when her barrier was up. Right now, she had no barrier up, as the barriers were sued only to defend against strong attacks. therefore, she allowed Saber to strike the shield.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2010)

The hit was weak, but Saber felt immediate recoil from the shield. He could feel the skin rip off from his hand and his bones crack. Saber didn't have much faith in Rider's statement from the getgo. He wasn't sure if the hit did anything to his enemy, the pain was distracting, but now he had little choice but to use his Noble Phantasm. How disgraceful.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The hit was weak, but Saber felt immediate recoil from the shield. He could feel the skin rip off from his hand and his bones crack. Saber didn't have much faith in Rider's statement from the getgo. He wasn't sure if the hit did anything to his enemy, the pain was distracting, but now he had little choice but to use his Noble Phantasm. How disgraceful.



The attack was powerful, even with a weakened punch. Now Riesbyfe knew why Saber had punched that area. the attack had thrown Riesbyfe momentarily off balance. If there had been more power in that punch, it would have knocked the whole shield away.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2010)

Saber had watched the event in horror. It may have been a quick event for anyone else, but for a Servant, whose perceptions were far beyond that of a normal person's, it seemed to occur in slow motion. Those disgusting creatures. It was a quality of his Master that had disgusted him before.

"I had figured as much." Saber stood, staying calm. His left hand was near useless at this point, and the pain was affecting his thoughts.

Worms, they were monsters. He saw them many times. When he would watch over his victories, the soldiers that had fought and fell were the ones he felt most grateful too. However, these were also the ones that were the first to be eaten. It took time to bury hundreds and thousands of men, and when they could not be buried, they would be infested. The worms would gorge themselves on these men, wriggling through their skin and dishonoring their sacrifice. Saber could not stand them.

Saber did not agree with his Master, she was vulgar. Everything about her was vulgar. Her attitude, her magic, her home, her life. Saber's bond with her through the command spell gave him some insight, it was a function to help the relationship between the Master and Servant. However, the more he learned of this woman's life, the more he could not stand her. She lived as a horrifying existence.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

A man tapped Berserker on the shoulder.
Oh, it's my turn to pop in?
Yes. Now get on with it.
Finally. I get to meet someone as crazy as me
Stop speaking through your speech bubbles and start.
Oh fine. you're no fun.
The man tapped on Berserker's shoulders again.
"Pardon me, is that bus the way to the 616 universe? I really need to catch a maratho-eer I mean complete a job" the man said.

The man was dressed i-
Just post a picture or something.
Fine

Now don't I look awesome?


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> A man tapped Berserker on the shoulder.
> Oh, it's my turn to pop in?
> Yes. Now get on with it.
> Finally. I get to meet someone as crazy as me
> ...



Berserker's jaw dropped, and he soiled his pants. "You're deadpool!" He squealed like a fangirl. "I'm a big fan of your work. Are you and Cable still going out?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Berserker's jaw dropped, and he soiled his pants. "You're deadpool!" He squealed like a fangirl. "I'm a big fan of your work. Are you and Cable still going out?"



"hey look at that! someone who knows I'm not Deathstroke! And to your question, Cable ditched me  while ago. He went crawling back to the x-men comics. the good news is i still have Bob. I wonder if the story writer forgot about him during the Skrull invasion" Deadpool said.
Can we get on with the rp or will you talk until the sun comes up?
Oh what's the sun gonna do? I'm not a vampire. And speaking of vampires, I swear I'm going to shoot every one of those sparklepires. They-
Sigh. Wallachia, vampire, remember?
Oh right, my boss is a vampire this time. Better get the stakes ready. Or was it steaks?
Deadpool...
Oh alright. Lousy boring Crimson King...
What was that?
Er... nothing.
"So, the big DM-ish guy that you can't see wants me to beat you. Let's settle this like men. Mano e Mano. Last one standing. Let's settle it with a game of rock paper scissors!"
wat


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2010)

The projection of Caster approached his guests and said, "The Servant Berserker appears to be fighting some rouge named Deadpool. Would you like to watch?"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> The projection of Caster approached his guests and said, "The Servant Berserker appears to be fighting some rouge named Deadpool. Would you like to watch?"



Someone's watching me! It's like I'm getting my own movie!
You're not suppose to read those.
Speaking of reading, I shall now reveal Caster's identity. Caster is
Archetype Earth appears in front of Deadpool.
....Cheater. Fine. Have it your way.
Archetype Earth disappears.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

"Soo, watcha wanna do?" Berserker asked. "There's a box of crayons in my pocket that need sharpening, wanna do that?" He slapped himself in the head, embarassed. "Stupid Berserker, crayons are embarassing, just like that narrator dude said!" He yelled out loud. "No I didn't, I thought it out loud. *THIS IS YELLING OUT LOUD! AND SPARTA!*" 

Finally he gave up on thinking. "Against my will might I add." And decided to do the best activity he could think of. "Let's go give the other servants wedgies!"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 30, 2010)

*Assassin*



strongarm85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rising from the recently-deceased corpse, Assassin held a hand to his head as a series of images flashed through his mind, accompanied by the voice of a man identifying himself as Servant Caster.

It took a moment to digest the information, and when it was done, he felt one-part anger and two-parts interest. So, he hadn't been fighting a Master at all, but Servant Archer, a certain Amuro Ray. He'd never heard of such a hero before, but that didn't really matter. What mattered was that he had been fooled, and that would not, could not stand.

The others confirmed as Masters seemed far easier pickings, but contrastingly, their Servants appeared far stronger. Nevertheless, this impromptu conference Servant Caster was assembling seemed interesting, to say the least. He'd have to give it a look, size up his competition, and see what exactly the other Servant had planned.

Mind made up, Assassin scuttled out of the hotel, leaving an abbatoir behind him, and made his way towards the Einzbern Mansion.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "Soo, watcha wanna do?" Berserker asked. "There's a box of crayons in my pocket that need sharpening, wanna do that?" He slapped himself in the head, embarassed. "Stupid Berserker, crayons are embarassing, just like that narrator dude said!" He yelled out loud. "No I didn't, I thought it out loud. *THIS IS YELLING OUT LOUD! AND SPARTA!*"
> 
> Finally he gave up on thinking. "Against my will might I add." And decided to do the best activity he could think of. "Let's go give the other servants wedgies!"



Better idea; Let's stuff grenades down their pants!
That was a thought bubble.
Oh right, I have to put quotation marks.
Yes
"Better idea; Let's stuff grenades down their pants!" Deadpool said out loud.
You're suppose to fight him remember?
Oh right, the whole vampire thing.
Then hurry up!
"Oook, the narrator wants us to fight. Lightsaber duel?" Deadpool asked as he pulled out a lightsaber from his pocket.
Sigh, why do I even bother...


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

"I don't have one of those." Berserker lamented. "Will my laser chainsaw do?" A giant chainsaw with blades made of miniature lightsabers appeared in his palms. 

All around them a gestalt field was forming, rendering the laws of reality guidelines at best. The combined insanity of both the Merc with a Mouth and his Renaissance version was slowly enveloping everything within a 1000 meter. "That's a kilometer." 1 kilometer radius in the reality warping gestalt field. 

"Okay, let's fight!" A two-headed horse with human hands for legs rose fell from the dark purple sky, which Berserker mounted as his steed. "Way cooler than Red Hair!" He lifted his laser chainsaw and charged towards Deadpool, yelling an incoherent battle cry that sounded something like this. 

"[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg[/YOUTUBE]"


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "I don't have one of those." Berserker lamented. "Will my laser chainsaw do?" A giant chainsaw with blades made of miniature lightsabers appeared in his palms.
> 
> All around them a gestalt field was forming, rendering the laws of reality guidelines at best. The combined insanity of both the Merc with a Mouth and his Renaissance version was slowly enveloping everything within a 1000 meter. "That's a kilometer." 1 kilometer radius in the reality warping gestalt field.
> 
> ...



"I see your schwartz is as big as mine! Bigger actually. I'm jealous." Deadpool complained as he charged at Berserker. The two collided and began exchanging blows and yelling out random popular culture lines.
What, you're not going to post them?
No. Get back to your fight.
Can't I just shoot him?
Why didn't you?
I wanted to say the Spaceball thing.
Whatever. Just continue your fight.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

Things were looking bad for Berserker. He was running out of witty lines, and needed to do something badass before Deadpool outshined him. What's more, he wasn't really much of a laser saw wielder, and his mount was too busy dry humping a catgirl version of Empress Catherine. "Haha, Russian whore!" 

Back to the fight. Deadpool had him pinned with his dual katanas, and there was no room to smite him with his saw. Berserker looked around for something to use, but all he could see was Catgirl Empress Catherine getting it on with his horse. He took a look at his laser saw's power, which was getting a little below empty. He then saw a shiny pink button next to the power gauge. "Oooh, eject button." He pressed the shiny pink button, causing the lightsabers attached to his saw to be fired out like a gatling gun.

"Woohoo! I love my narrator!"


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin watched the place that had once been her home wistfully. She was surprised that so much noise right to their front door had not brought anyone out. Still, the less they loitered here the better it would be for everyone. 

"Pick her up, Saber. We're going-" Her mouth snapped shut. They were going... where exactly?

After what had just happened Rin had no desire to go back to the Matou mansion, where she'd have to confront her grandfather, yet she needed a place to to put away that girl and a bed to sleep into. She had very few friends, and even less acquaintances. She supposed Ayako would not mind but her parents would be another thing entirely.

Rin approached her new minion. On further inspection, she seemed to be a member of the Church. That meant that she'd be welcome in Kirei's church, she supposed. The man was also specialized in healing magic.

But no, she didn't want such a skilled man to inspect her so soon. If he did, he would no doubt detect the presence of her crestworms. 

She needed to find someone nice enough he'd welcome them in the middle of the night. Preferably somewhere large enough that their stay would not be a bother. If it was relatively safe from prying eyes, it'd be even better.

Well, Rin did know a place like that, didn't she?

As she turned away from the old house, she thought she saw a curtain move on the second floor. For an instant, the desire to run to the door and bang on it until they let her in bubbled up, but she squashed it mercilessly. That part of her life was over, never to return.

"Let's go." She said determinedly to her Servant, as she took the direction of the Emiya's household.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Things were looking bad for Berserker. He was running out of witty lines, and needed to do something badass before Deadpool outshined him. What's more, he wasn't really much of a laser saw wielder, and his mount was too busy dry humping a catgirl version of Empress Catherine. "Haha, Russian whore!"
> 
> Back to the fight. Deadpool had him pinned with his dual katanas, and there was no room to smite him with his saw. Berserker looked around for something to use, but all he could see was Catgirl Empress Catherine getting it on with his horse. He took a look at his laser saw's power, which was getting a little below empty. He then saw a shiny pink button next to the power gauge. "Oooh, eject button." He pressed the shiny pink button, causing the lightsabers attached to his saw to be fired out like a gatling gun.
> 
> "Woohoo! I love my narrator!"



the lightsabers stabbed into Deadpool, knocking him off his feet.
"ooh, a body scratch. A little more to the left!" Deadpool said.

Had this been the real Deadpool, he would have gotten right back up.
hey... hold on...
But because he was only a copy, he did not get his healing factor.
WHAT! I call bullshit on that! You're cheating! I want my lawyer!
The copy of Deadpool slowly vanished as its defeat was certain.
I'll get you for this! I'll release the hounds on you! And the bees! And the dogs that shoots bees at you when they bark!

As Deadpool vanished, the night slowly ended as the sun rose.

"And so another play comes to an end. But this is not hte only night with a play! For the next night another play shall be chosen. But until then, the curtains close for now!"


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> The projection of Caster approached his guests and said, "The Servant Berserker appears to be fighting some rouge named Deadpool. Would you like to watch?"


Archer watched the display with a mix of wonder and annoyance. How much had the man seen from this place? He turned to his Master, awaiting her answer. 

Satsuki blinked, then shrugged. "Sure, why not? As long as we're talking about Wallachia at the same time."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 30, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: _Housing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saber lifted the woman with one arm and held her a good distance away from him. He was quite concerned about the weapon of hers, since even brief contact could cause a good deal of damage.

Saber was mildly perplexed, it was of great importance that they show up into the house, yet they were leaving it without checking anything. Was the sole purpose to fight this woman?

"What was our purpose here?" Saber asked his Master as they walked away.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer watched the display with a mix of wonder and annoyance. How much had the man seen from this place? He turned to his Master, awaiting her answer.
> 
> Satsuki blinked, then shrugged. "Sure, why not? As long as we're talking about Wallachia at the same time."



Caster allowed those who wished to view to fight to see it in it's entirety. "Berserker is an odd one to say the least, but powerful in his own way.

He told his guests, "If you will join me inside, there is a meal prepared for all of you all."

While he led them inside he explained, "The castle is well defended, even as we walk through the halls we pass threw layers of defense. What is preventing them from being triggered is the fact that they are triggered to acts of hostility. Those defenses extend well beyond the walls of the castle as well. Of course there other defenses than mere traps."

When they reach the dinning room they find a simple meal of bread and poultry served on the table.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 30, 2010)

As Rider sat on the stump, a figure appeared before him."Greetings father-in-law, I'm here to kill you." the figure said threateningly to Rider. "Is that so? By all means try Pompey, but you really should explore the modern world while you have the chance." Rider responded calmly. "You're not afraid?! You don't want to kill me?! Nothing?!" Pompey shouted with indignation. "No, not at all." Rider continued. "You're no fun Rider! NO FUN NO FUN NO FUN! I just want to cut you up for not bothering to act at all!" Pompey shouted in the voice of TATARI, disappointed that Rider did not attack. Pompey disappeared from the area, dismissed by the TATARI.

"Hahaha, sorry." Rider finished as Pompey disappeared, then sat back down on the stump and started gathering mana.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 31, 2010)

*INTERLUDE II*

The battle was over. The last of the shadowy beings disappeared as the first rays of sunlight appeared. Slowly, Kotomine placed the remaining black keys back into his pocket. It was fortunate he had lasted this long. In just one night, he had used up most of his black keys and had taken several deep wounds. The wounds didn't bother him, but the low supply of black keys did. his plan may be harder to execute now due to his lack of firepower.

Behind him, the blond man looked at the surroundings and scowled. Far too many had died tonight. It was true he probably would have ended up killing most of them later on, but he didn't approve of all this senseless killing. It served no purpose. 

"We're done here. Let's head back," Kotomine said to the blond man.

"Hold on. I'll wipe the survivors' memories first," the blond man said. 

A strange object appeared in his hand. It looked like a silver stick with several buttons on it. He turned several nobs on the stick then held it in front of him. Kotomine turned away from the blond man and began walking away.

At the last moment, the blond man pulled out a pair of weird shaped orange shades and placed them over his eyes. He pressed a button and a bright flash emitted from the object. Everyone who saw it instantly forgot about everything that happened last night. Satisfied, the blond man placed the device in his pocket and walked away.

INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2010)

Index go out with her hair tied in a braided tail... of course noone would be able to spot that with her nun clothes on... of course this was another proyection.

Given a low bow

"Welcome servant Rider, Archer, Satsuki-san, I hope you enjoy your meal and rest for what we would deal here would be as terrible if no more than the full holy war, I have hoped we had more people by this time I would make sure a second message its send to the others, I am sure you have questions" as she saw both servants keen to ask "but I hope you can understand and wait a bit more till the others arribe"

With that been say and given a second low bow she dissapear along Caster.

"Caster rally a second message is poble, in case theres no luck we would procede with the reunion".


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2010)

"If I may, Master Index, it could be that the other masters and servants simply do not trust our intentions well enough to come here. A second message so soon would probably be seen as being too desperate. I think that with out current numbers we might be able to accomplish what we are setting out to do."

When either of the servants eat the food provided they notice a great increase in their magic levels are being replenished by it.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2010)

"I understand your concern Caster, very well lets wait until the hour have pass, still check on father Kotomine, he did go out to fight the Tatari"

Having say thatshe took out of her nun clothers a calico cat and start to pet it while sitting on the floor.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2010)

"Very well."

The conceptual body disappeared as the real Caster entered a trance and watched Kontomine remotely.


----------



## lambda (Mar 31, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber lifted the woman with one arm and held her a good distance away from him. He was quite concerned about the weapon of hers, since even brief contact could cause a good deal of damage.
> 
> Saber was mildly perplexed, it was of great importance that they show up into the house, yet they were leaving it without checking anything. Was the sole purpose to fight this woman?
> 
> "What was our purpose here?" Saber asked his Master as they walked away.


 "Mind your own business!" She snapped.

After a dep breath, she continued more calmly. "Anyway this Wallachia is a bother, going wild right in the middle of the War. I won't let it do whatever it wants in this city."

Even if protecting this ground was technically the duty of the Tohsaka's heir, she thought darkly. Where was he, anyway? Rin was certain he was a Master but she'd not seen a hair of him since the beginning.

The Emiya's house was not very far so the trip was quite short. Still by the time they got there, the first rays of sunlight peeked through the horizon. Rin walked up to the gate and rang the doorbell.

Soon after that, she heard movement on the other side."Yes, I'm coming." said the familiar voice.

The door opened, and Emiya shirou seemed quite surprised to find her at his door. Saber's presence behind her probably didn't help. "Matou?"

"Hey there, Emiya-kun." She chirped sunnily. "I need a hand. You don't mind if I come in?"

Without waiting for his answer, Rin walked through the gate.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2010)

*Aarne*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hold on. You 'create' a magic circuit?" Aarne's brow furrowed. That was so wrong it was almost inconceivable. It would be like building a new spade every time you wanted to dig something, with the added complication of building it from yourself. "...By all rights, Emiya, you should have died long ago. You must have some extraordinary luck to have survived this long." He explained the mechanics of magic circuits in a bored tone, parroting the lessons he'd learned back in Finland. "And so, instead of trying to create a new one every time, just try switching on the one you already have."

As Shirou grappled with the new concept of not killing himself via creating new magic circuits every time he wanted to do anything, Aarne thought back to the message he'd received as he woke up, from Servant Caster. He'd been less than inclined to listen to it back then, but even now it was more irritating than anything else, revealing the fight Lancer and his fight against Rider, and his choosing of this place as his current headquarters, for all the Masters to see. Whoever Servant Caster was, he couldn't have been that wise to not see how doing such a thing would go against whatever goal he had of collecting all the Masters at one place.

Not that anyone would go to begin with. It was an obvious trap. A Caster of this power would probably find it possible to create imitations of old foes to send against the other Servants, and then use that threat to try and lure people to "safety".

Well, there was no danger of Aarne falling for his tricks. This place was safe enough for the time being. He'd have to find a way to deal with such an obscenely powerful Caster for a later date.

His ruminations were interrupted, just as they had been at the beginning of the day, by a doorbell, and Lancer's grunted "A Servant is approaching."

Aarne put his knuckle to his forehead.

"Why is it that every time someone reveals our hiding place, a Servant comes at us a few hours later?" He almost failed to notice Shirou bristling.

"I won't let you fight here," the Emiya said with concrete determination. "I won't let this war carry on." Aarne resisted the urge to sigh.

"Fine then. You go meet them; try to convince them not to fight. If you can, kudos to you. Hong and I will wait inside, and when you fail, we'll do things my way, and see what works best." Motioning to Lancer to follow him, Aarne headed to the house, and just before he closed the door behind them, saw Emiya heading towards the gate. "...What a damned fool," he muttered as he closed the door behind him.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2010)

*Assassin*

It took some time, but eventually, Assassin found his way to the castle Caster had shown him. Clicking his teeth, he wondered what he should do next. If he had seen the actions of everyone else, then they must have seen his, and he wasn't sure what he could expect from the other Masters and Servants if they arrived here.

Under his cloak, he touched his Noble Phantasm for reassurance.

"Luck will see me through. It has so far," he muttered, then released his Presence Concealment. It likely wouldn't have done much use since Caster could somehow contact him even with it active, but letting everyone know he was here would show him their reactions now, giving him time to prepare, rather than later, suddenly inside, where he'd have to contend with unfamiliar territory and potentially hostile hosts.

So he stayed by the gate, and waited for a sign he'd been recognised, hand close by the handle of his cleaver.


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 31, 2010)

Feeling a Servant's presence suddenly appear near the front gate, Rider hastily jumped off the stump and quickly biked to the gate to meet another of his rivals. Weaving through the trees impossibly fast, he reached the exit to the forest that was connecting it to the city. Seeing an unfamiliar Servant standing at the gate with his hand on the hilt of his belted weapon, Rider parked his bike and opened the gate for his new rival, greeting him with an aura of excitement and dignity.

"Welcome to Einzbern Forest, my rival! I am Servant Rider, to what do I owe the pleasure?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 31, 2010)

Turning on an existing magic circuit instead of creating a new one from scratch? That was a concept completely foreign to Shirou. It had not been how Kiritsugu taught him to use magecraft, but then again Kiritsugu had a Magic Crest so it was questionable if his father even knew what he was doing wrong in the first place - his Magic Crest had been strong enough to do almost everything that was necessary.

"Turn on my magic circuit, huh?" Shirou concentrated on his insides, trying to analyse his own body. It would have been easier with a catalyst, but he was not complaining right now. Reinforcing one's own body was an extremely high level skill, but he did not need to go that far. He just had to identify his own magic circuits.

"Trace on." Shirou dug within himself for the magic he did not know he had. A green line of magic, currently dull and inactive. The cock of a hammer, and the green line glowed with magic. The loading of the revolver, and he had a spell prepared in his hand. The pulling of a trigger, and he cast his spell. The prepared image, the entirety of the object, the complete analysis of the tool he wanted in his hand, and Emiya Shirou projected a wrench for later use.

"Looks like it works." He said to himself as he pocketed the wrench, intending to toss it into the corner of the shed where he kept all of his projected items. He only projected to relieve stress, or in this case, test his new technique. It was much easier for him to project than to reinforce after all. It was too bad that projection was almost entirely useless as a skill in combat. Even if he could project a sword, a reinforced steel pole would be several times more powerful for the same cost in prana.

"Matou?" He said, flabbergasted as he saw the trio at his door. Aarne had said that Matou Rin was a Master, and it was incredibly simple to identify a Servant at a glance, but even so, it was hard to believe that Rin would visit on a whim. Unless she was looking for Kiritsugu too, but she probably already knew that his father had died years ago.

"Eh. Anyway, come in. I already have guests though." Shirou said as Matou forced herself into his home. "I have to say this first, no fighting in my house."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2010)

"I don't believe you could stop us." Saber stated simply. The boy seemed harmless, and there was no way Saber would have another one making arbitrary commandments. He thought of simply killing the boy on the spot to preserve the secrecy of this war, but decided against it without knowing the relationship between his master and this man.

"Which servant is here, by the way?" There were less than a handful of servants he needed to worry about, however the amount that he could defeat without drawing any attention to the area was much fewer.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2010)

*Assassin*



Nimademe said:


> Feeling a Servant's presence suddenly appear near the front gate, Rider hastily jumped off the stump and quickly biked to the gate to meet another of his rivals. Weaving through the trees impossibly fast, he reached the exit to the forest that was connecting it to the city. Seeing an unfamiliar Servant standing at the gate with his hand on the hilt of his belted weapon, Rider parked his bike and opened the gate for his new rival, greeting him with an aura of excitement and dignity.
> 
> "Welcome to Einzbern Forest, my rival! I am Servant Rider, to what do I owe the pleasure?"



Assassin sized up Servant Rider, and gave a soft "hmph." He looked soft, more a statesman than a soldier, and had he not learned his true identity from Caster, he may have mistaken him for a Master, as he had done with Archer. Unlike, Archer, however, his prana was unmistakeably superhuman. He wondered how his previous foe had been able to hide himself.

"Curiosity," he said. "Nothing more. I'm here to see my... competition, and what was important enough for Caster to bring us together. Is there anything you can tell me about the ones inside?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 31, 2010)

Shirou said nothing to the Servant at first, despite knowing what she said was true. If a fight between Servants was to break out, there would be very little that he actually could do. He might be able to stop one strike if he had a reinforced weapon on hand, but that was it. Humans could not defeat Servants, that fact had already been engraved into his mind ever since he saw Hong fight off the army just a while ago. Nevertheless, he was not going to allow fighting in his house. It would defeat the purpose of him wanting to stop the Holy Grail War.

As he unscrambled his thoughts, he slowly gained a greater understanding of the challenge he had to face and how to deal with them. Servants were Heroic Spirits, that is to say, they were heroes from another time, nominally from the past, since that was where Masters knew what they were getting. If the Servant before him was truly a medieval fighter, and his dress sense certainly fit something from a millennium back, he would have a certain degree of honour and probably, hopefully, noblesse oblige. That was certainly a way he could gain a foothold against most Servants, and Shirou was certain he could handle most Masters to some degree if he honed his skills a little more.

"I can't stop you, but I am your host so long as I have invited you into my home. It would do you no good to act against your host, and the same goes for you, Hong." Shirou finally said as he slid open the door into his living room to allow Matou Rin inside.

"Understood, Shirou, and good morning Saber." Lancer said as Matou Rin, Saber, and the unknown projected being was carried into the room.

"Is that an eighth Servant? This war is just full of surprises, isn't it?" He continued calmly as he sipped a cup of tea.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2010)

Saber could think of numerous reasons to kill the host, and already had multiple ways to justify the murder. His greatest concern now was sharing a room with Lancer, Saber was unsure if Lancer had contemplated similar actions. Regardless, neither one could do it at this point, because whoever did would be open to an attack for the split second of the murder. Saber shifted his gaze away from Shirou, ignoring the boy's existence and focusing on Lancer.

"I envy you Lancer, finding such a gullible boy to hide behind. However, surely you know that the War's secrecy must be preserved. Did you tell the boy that he must die?" Saber still stood, but waved his hand nonchalantly as he spoke.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 31, 2010)

Lancer let his eyes linger on Saber for a moment before returning his attention to the tea and snacks on the table. Servants did not have to eat, but there was nothing wrong with actually eating. That was the reasoning for taking out the biscuits anyway, and Lancer made a mental note to find a way to pay Shirou back for the plentiful amount of food that Aarne and himself would surely consume while they stayed here.

"Saber, is it not said that you should know yourself and know your enemy before you need not fear the result of a battle? It'd do you no good to try and kill the boy, especially not when you know so little about him." Lancer bit into a rice cracker apparently nonchalantly before he continued, though he made sure he knew where the opposite Servant's hands were at all times.

"It is also said that we should borrow the aid of locals familiar with the area whenever possible, and that we should reward those who aid us and punish those who hurt us in equal measure. Emiya Shirou will not be hurt, certainly not by my hand, and not by your hand either. Not now of all times and not today of all days." The Servant finished his cracker with another bite, and finally raising his eyes to meet Saber's own.

"Besides, tenets of secrecy are the rules of the Mage Association. I certainly do not wish to be party to their politicking, not when there are so many things I'd rather be doing with my second life. In any case, Emiya Shirou is a mage himself, even if he does lack a talent for most elements."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2010)

"Ha!" Saber laughed loudly, "This boy? A magus? Ridiculous. The amount of magical energy I feel from him is no different than a normal humans." Saber reexamined the boy, trying to find some trace of special attributes. "Where is his magic crest?" 

Saber knew little of the modern Magi, the system had radically changed during his absence for nearly a millennium.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"How cute. It seems the only thing Servant Saber can use to cut is his tongue. This is the second time we've met, and you've still had nothing but barbed words for us." Aarne smirked. "Maybe we should rename you Servant Quipper? That seems to be all you're good for." Then, wiping the smile off his face, he leant back in his chair.

"More importantly, what are you two doing here? I'm sorry I never made it to our proposed rendez-vous at the church, but as you've no doubt seen from Caster's message, I was... preoccupied."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 31, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Curiosity," he said. "Nothing more. I'm here to see my... competition, and what was important enough for Caster to bring us together. Is there anything you can tell me about the ones inside?"



They're idiots, Caster and his Master locked themselves in one room of the castle and are attempting to control everything from there." Rider said with a short chuckle. "If you want to go for a kill, I suspect they're somewhere in the center of the castle, as the concentration of magic is strongest there." Rider said calmly and without hesitation, not caring that this was supposed to be his enemy. 

"Archer is also inside, and he is quite low on mana if my guess is right, so you should strike him with your Noble Phantasm as he probably doesn't have the power to defend against one. His Master is quite formidable as well, so I suggest you kill her with the first stab to avoid unnecessary complications." Rider continued, not finding it weird at all that he was giving sensitive information to his rival.

"So would you like me to escort you to the castle, or do you wish to go in separately so that you stay undetected?"


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2010)

*Assassin*



Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin looked at Rider quizzically, head cocked to one side.

"You're awfully quick to give out information..." he said, taking a long stride towards Rider until they were mere inches away from each other. Scrutinizing his face, he gave a small chuckle. "But you don't even flinch when I'm in front of you. You're brave, I'll give you that; I like you, Rider. But I'm not here to kill right now - not even to kill Archer; I'll listen to what Caster has to say before I make up my mind. So," he flourished with a hand. "Lead the way, friend."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 31, 2010)

Riding on his bike slowly to the Einzbern Castle because Assassin had to follow behind him, Rider was still able to reach it in less than five minutes. When they arrived at the front of the door, Rider parked his bike again, gesturing at the entrance to the large castle. "Many of the rooms are bathed in illusions, so I'll just say that you have to try to see what's actually there." Rider joked as he held the door open for Assassin and waited for him to enter.

"After you."


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2010)

A little nun apper on the front door of the castle, bowing before the new arrived servant

"Welcome assassin servant, I am Index caster master please while this meeting holds I ask of you to refraint for any hostilities to masters or servants feel free to look around, eat and rest in a few minutes we would hold the meeting and Emperor while playing the discord seed and following your master order its not against the rules please refrain from the time been, once its over you can disclose as much as you can"

The nun gave her back to the pair and lead them to room the others where given a low bow and disssapearing.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2010)

Sacchin was looking around... this was so close to the Tohno resident, a bit smaller and no maids... a chill frost her the imagen of that manipulative girl and her grin so vivid on her mind. "Tohno... kun" a little more spacing and Archer would have to hold her if she is to remain on her seat.

"... Ahh sorry Ray just recalling something, well seems we have lost our ground so far, Rider seems to be playing the devil, Berserker... its just plain weird what do you think about the other master and servants anyone who you think would trouble you greatly?... bedsides Rider of course"


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 31, 2010)

"Nothing prevents exchange of information in neutral territory, my rival. If you think otherwise, it's quite hypocritical with Caster doing it on such a wide scale." Rider said to Index with a short laugh before she disappeared, then sat down on one of the cushioned chairs. "I don't think tactical exchange during a war counts as playing the devil, my rival. You seem to share sentiments with our host on this matter." Rider responded to Satsuki with another short laugh, briskly straightening his tie.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 31, 2010)

Satsuki look as Rider with a mix of mistrusth and interest.

"I think she mean you can incite others to open hostilities my dear emperor, and while we are it, I am curious what does a great empeor pillar of modern society and one of the greatest mans of history could wish that he didn't obtain during his life time?"... she last say with a impish grin "... because as it stand you where not confortable with Dio methods, yet you serve him without question, I guess been a emperor make you realise subordinates have no freedom".


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 31, 2010)

"It was beneficial for me to cooperate with him until you sent him to the brink of death, after which I had no problems at all disposing of him. I should thank you for your great service to me, but I don't think I will, my rival." Rider responded with a small chuckle at his joke. "An ally is still an ally, regardless of moral alignment." Rider continued without a trace of anger or spite, then leaned deeply into his chair. "You know what I'd like at the moment? A hot bath."


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2010)

*Assassin*



Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Riding on his bike slowly to the Einzbern Castle because Assassin had to follow behind him, Rider was still able to reach it in less than five minutes. When they arrived at the front of the door, Rider parked his bike again, gesturing at the entrance to the large castle. "Many of the rooms are bathed in illusions, so I'll just say that you have to try to see what's actually there." Rider joked as he held the door open for Assassin and waited for him to enter.





Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin guessed the little nun must be Caster's Master.

"Have no fear, little girl. If I came here to kill people, I wouldn't be walking around in plain sight. That said," he adopted a leer, "If Archer or his Master attack me, I'll defend myself. Just so we're clear."

With that said, he followed her to the room the others were in, sporting a giant grin for Archer and Satsuki.

"Good to see you again, 'gunslinger'. Or should I call you Archer from now on? And this young woman must be your Master." he licked his lips before sitting down. "I missed you two at the hotel, I'm afraid. Had to fill up on... lesser individuals."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "How cute. It seems the only thing Servant Saber can use to cut is his tongue. This is the second time we've met, and you've still had nothing but barbed words for us." Aarne smirked. "Maybe we should rename you Servant Quipper? That seems to be all you're good for." Then, wiping the smile off his face, he leaned back in his chair.



"Are you suggesting you've done something more during our encounters?" Saber inquired, turning his head in interest. "Shouldn't you be thankful though? You couldn't win if we did fight, so this is the best arrangement for you." 

Saber knew he wasn't backing up his words, but he was perfectly willing to. Dispose of the housing master, defeat Lancer, have a new base. 



Watchman said:


> "More importantly, what are you two doing here? I'm sorry I never made it to our proposed rendezvous at the church, but as you've no doubt seen from Caster's message, I was... preoccupied."



"Our business here is hardly information you need be privy to." Saber replied, shrugging off the rest of his statements.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2010)

Caster's conceptual body appeared to greet Assassin. "While I find your methods despicable, this castle is a neutral grounds by force of power. So long as you are not hostile no harm will come to you."

Caster explains, "Unlike other servants, I serve two masters. It is a situation that has it's benefits. In particular Assassin, it is a circumstance that allows me to offer you a way to maintain yourself without having to needlessly slaughter others do so."


----------



## Nimademe (Mar 31, 2010)

Rider leaned forward onto the table, being bored from the inactivity. "Enough of the small talk, what is your goal in gathering us here, my rivals? I'm quite interested in your motives." Rider said directly to the projection without any hesitation, knowing both Caster and his Master would hear him.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2010)

*Aarne & Assassin*



Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Are you suggesting you've done something more during our encounters?" Saber inquired, turning his head in interest. "Shouldn't you be thankful though? You couldn't win if we did fight, so this is the best arrangement for you."
> 
> Saber knew he wasn't backing up his words, but he was perfectly willing to. Dispose of the housing master, defeat Lancer, have a new base.
> 
> "Our business here is hardly information you need be privy to." Saber replied, shrugging off the rest of his statements.



"The difference between us, Saber, is that you talk too much without doing a thing to back it up. If you're going to make threats, you shouldn't run away afterwards, it only makes you look weak." After all, it hadn't been Aarne and Lancer who turned down the chance of a fight outside the church.

Thoroughly enjoying this war of words with the Servant, Aarne continued.

"I'd be willing to bet that Lancer and I could beat you and Rin any day of the week, but I have no interest in starting a fight now. We can all see that you're wounded, so either put your bravado aside for a moment, or take a step outside whilst Rin and I discuss things like adults." He folded his arms and smirked at the Servant, ignoring the chiding look Lancer was no doubt giving him whenever he turned away from his snacks.

---



strongarm85 said:


> Caster's conceptual body appeared to greet Assassin. "While I find your methods despicable, this castle is a neutral grounds by force of power. So long as you are not hostile no harm will come to you."
> 
> Caster explains, "Unlike other servants, I serve two masters. It is a situation that has it's benefits. In particular Assassin, it is a circumstance that allows me to offer you a way to maintain yourself without having to needlessly slaughter others do so."



Assassin turned his attention from Archer and Satsuki to the man he assumed was Caster (he had the same voice as the mental message, at least), and sneered.

"And what gave you the idea that I care what you think of my methods? Keep your nose and eyes out of my business, or we may have a problem," he snarled. "I'm not here to 'reform my evil ways' or anything like that, and the sooner we get that out of the way, the sooner you can get to the point."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 31, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "The difference between us, Saber, is that you talk too much without doing a thing to back it up. If you're going to make threats, you shouldn't run away afterwards, it only makes you look weak." After all, it hadn't been Aarne and Lancer who turned down the chance of a fight outside the church.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoying this war of words with the Servant, Aarne continued.
> 
> "I'd be willing to bet that Lancer and I could beat you and Rin any day of the week, but I have no interest in starting a fight now. We can all see that you're wounded, so either put your bravado aside for a moment, or take a step outside whilst Rin and I discuss things like adults." He folded his arms and smirked at the Servant, ignoring the chiding look Lancer was no doubt giving him whenever he turned away from his snacks.



"I make no threats, I only state facts. Besides, I needn't worry about looking weak, to those who have no strength of their own." The Masters that Saber meets were always exceedingly arrogant, confusing the power of their Servant for their own. The command spell offered three chances for absolute obedience, and only in one of those three cases could one call the Master powerful.

"If there really was a fight, you would be little more than a fly, buzzing around helplessly. It is after all a War between Servants." Saber did not enjoy being talked down to. As a noble it was a rare enough occurrence, but when it happened, whether from a King, Prince, Baron, or Captain famed, Saber could not help but feel anger.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2010)

Caster differed, "The call for you all to come here was at the behest of Master Index. It would be best for her to explain."


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 31, 2010)

Slowly, Riesbyfe regained consciousness. The first thing she noticed was that she was still alive. It was strange, as she had been dead for a while and was only brought back briefly as a puppet for Wallachia. For the first time in a few years, she was alive again. She wondered why. She remembered being commanded to fight the Servant Saber, but somehow lost consciousness. Her enemies had not killed her while she was down, which was strange, as she remembered that most Masters kill witnesses. 

The second thing she noticed was that she had been moved. Instead of outside the Tohsaka mansion, she was now inside a Japanese styled house. Maybe this was the Master's hideout. It was likely. She didn't get up, and instead kept still. She listened to the conversation going on as she pretended to be still unconscious.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

The hour has pass, and as the old clock of the castle echo on the walls, the main hall door open and both Caster and Index step in, this time there was no proyection it was them on flesh bowing down she welcome everyone

"Good morning everyone, I hope you have enjoy your stay so far and I thank you for the well behavior displaying so far" after taking seat on the middle of the table "Now I have gather all of you because this holy was has been interrupted by the apperance of a DAA on the war, normally its weird enough to have a single vampire on a city let alone 3 of them."

"First we have the mediator in Father Kotomine but he seem to have his own agenda and servant, on topic I send a report to both the Clock tower in london and the burial agency" Fixing her position and taking a bit of water "This vampire on special its very hard to deal and dangerous on the war, as some of you have experience he can manifest fear, I am sure Satsuki-san knows a great deal more about it, so care to fill us up?"

Saccin getting up in a histeric war "Great... a holy war and YOU CALL THE BURIAL AGENCY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!... yeah I have deal with the Tatari a few years back, he doesn't have a body nor a concept like servants, he is a rumor, something born from lies and fear, the more this rumors go out of control more power he gets... until he can be at his top in the Night of wallarchia, this day he would consume all life on this city, problem here if I can imagen as you are great heroes he can summon fear and rumors in all of you, and bring people much more stronger than the rumors a normal person can have... and I know that stupid Princess of the white ancestors... last time he manifest as her... and her power its terrific"

Index go up and start walking around the table "As you see for the explanation, we have a hard trouble for what I also know, Caster and I can block him from get information of our hearts and minds but I also pay a cost probably we cannot scry on all of you from there on, and if your fear and doubt get really out of control he would still be able to get your fears out... that still leave the masters and servants not present here and the normal people on the city... I fear the elders who was the holy war of 10 years ago can start bringing rumors of that war"

Staying at the side of Rider "And last he killed this servant master and took his command mantra, so what do you desire Emperor?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"Like I said before, I just want a hot bath." Rider said laughingly as he deftly got up from his seat and took a quick stretch. "Since I am apparently one of your trouble spots, why did you call me here in the first place? My patience is rapidly running thin, my rivals." Rider said jokingly as he leaned against the wall, smoothing out the wrinkles on his clothes.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

"First of all the invitation was open to all masters and servants, you came and are welcome, and as you say you where not happy with Dio I guess Tatari its not exactly any better, second of with you been here I can trace your prana link to Tatari location" Say index smiling happily


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"I'll give you a choice, my rival." Rider said as he stood up straight and looked Index straight in the eyes. "Either you tell me your true motive, or I raze this castle and surrounding forest down to a wasteland." Rider continued without a hint of killing intent, though Index could tell he was completely serious.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Are you suggesting you've done something more during our encounters?" Saber inquired, turning his head in interest. "Shouldn't you be thankful though? You couldn't win if we did fight, so this is the best arrangement for you."
> 
> Saber knew he wasn't backing up his words, but he was perfectly willing to. Dispose of the housing master, defeat Lancer, have a new base.
> 
> "Our business here is hardly information you need be privy to." Saber replied, shrugging off the rest of his statements.





Azure Flame Kite said:


> "I make no threats, I only state facts. Besides, I needn't worry about looking weak, to those who have no strength of their own." The Masters that Saber meets were always exceedingly arrogant, confusing the power of their Servant for their own. The command spell offered three chances for absolute obedience, and only in one of those three cases could one call the Master powerful.
> 
> "If there really was a fight, you would be little more than a fly, buzzing around helplessly. It is after all a War between Servants." Saber did not enjoy being talked down to. As a noble it was a rare enough occurrence, but when it happened, whether from a King, Prince, Baron, or Captain famed, Saber could not help but feel anger.






"Saber, I suggest you shut up and sit down. I'll not have you insulting my skills and my Master. If not for the fact that I have not forgotten my courtesy, all three of you, even the sleeping one, would have died the moment you crossed into this room." Lancer spoke without looking away from his snacks, a trace of barely controlled anger in his voice. Even when he was alive, pride had been his greatest weakness, and it was this same pride that would not allow a Heroic Spirit not even from the Age of Gods to prematurely claim victory over the God of War, and would certainly never allow any Heroic Spirit, Age of Gods or not, to insult a man he owed his loyalty to.

A Master was never going to be as good a fighter as his Servant, that much was obvious, but that did not make them a fly. Indeed, a good Master could change the tides of any battle. Perhaps not with a sword or spell, but they had the ability to inspire their Servants to greater heights with the strength of their will, to judge the flow of a battle from a safe distance and to act upon that judgement, and perhaps most importantly for most Servants, they had to manage the flow of prana to ensure that Noble Phantasms could be used at the most opportune moments. Not that the last one mattered for Lancer. As an active deity, all he needed from Aarne was the prana that shaped his body. For battle, he could draw power from the heavens by his name alone.

"Anyway, Shirou. I suggest you move out of Saber's reach. Assuming he can use prana to boost his movement like Rider could, five metres should be enough for you to find a way to intercept his strike - or for me to stop it, in any case." Lancer sipped his tea as Shirou shifted himself away from the obviously hostile Servant. It was obvious the boy wanted to say something, but it was even more obvious that Saber was so on edge that saying anything could start a fight, which was the last thing the boy wanted.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Rin clapped once, bringing everyone's attention to her. ?Alright, that's quite enough posturing for now . This mess is already going to ruin my perfect record attendance,  I won't put up with a storm of testosterone too.?

?This,? she said as she nodded toward the woman's in Saber's arms, ?isn't a Servant. She's a Church agent Wallachia had put under its control and sent to attack a civilian. I broke her free, but she was hurt before we could subdue her. I brought her back here, so I could tend to her wounds.?

Focused on Aarne, she continued.? Since you're still here, Edelfelt, I suppose you have no intention to go to Caster's meeting, correct?  So in return for stepping on your toes, I'll allow you to be with me when I question her about the Dead Apostle. Fair enough??


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I'll give you a choice, my rival." Rider said as he stood up straight and looked Index straight in the eyes. "Either you tell me your true motive, or I raze this castle and surrounding forest down to a wasteland." Rider continued without a hint of killing intent, though Index could tell he was completely serious.



"You would be foolish to try it," Caster said confidently, "but even in my own time I dealt with several rulers as foolish as you. Something about absolute authority causes even great men to loose their perspectives of life so completely."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Aarne*



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"And you picked this place to tend to her wounds _because...?_ I was under the impression you had a home of your own." Inwardly, he smirked. _Of course a Church agent would be incompetent enough to fall under the control of a vampire - as blinded by dogma as they were._

"And yes, I'm not in any hurry to go to Caster's meeting. We've already defeated the force the vampire sent against us," _without my Servant suffering wounds in the process_, he was tempted to add. "And quite frankly, I have no intention to go at all. The other Masters can bleed themselves white fighting the vampire; it just makes them easier to pick off when this is done."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "You would be foolish to try it," Caster said confidently, "but even in my own time I dealt with several rulers as foolish as you. Something about absolute authority causes even great men to loose their perspectives of life so completely."



"Such men as yourself, my rival?" Rider responded to Caster. "Since I was summoned here, I accepted that I have no authority upon this new land, but you have wasted your courtesy first strike by attempting manipulation, my rival." Rider said calmly as he hopstepped a few paces backwards, raised his arm up into the air, then started glowing with a ghostly light. 

"*Roman Siege!*" Rider shouted as numerous manned ballista, siege towers, and onagers were summoned out of thin air and surrounded the Einzbern Castle, with scorpio operators on standby to pick off anyone who tried to escape. Waiting for Rider's arm to fall as signal to open fire, this massive amount of enhanced siege weaponry could easily take down the castle in less than ten seconds. Unless Caster and his Master were ready to stop stalling and wasting his time, this castle would be nothing but rubble, and the forests outside would be razed and burned down to nothing, stripping them of their only foothold in Fuyuki.

"You call this neutral ground with your power, my rivals? I think I'm going to overrule that."


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin shrugged boredly. "There's a roach infection in my house, my stupid little brother's fault. I can't very well bring a wounded woman in such an unealthy environment, can I? I don't intend to fight against the Dead Apostles either, but being prepared never hurt." 

She let out a huge yawn. "Anyway, it's been a long day and I still need to tend to her. Emiya, can you show me an empty room?"


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Satsuki look as Rider with a mix of mistrusth and interest.
> 
> "I think she mean you can incite others to open hostilities my dear emperor, and while we are it, I am curious what does a great empeor pillar of modern society and one of the greatest mans of history could wish that he didn't obtain during his life time?"... she last say with a impish grin "... because as it stand you where not confortable with Dio methods, yet you serve him without question, I guess been a emperor make you realise subordinates have no freedom".


_ I don't think that man is serving anyone but himself, Master. I know men like Rider, they look down on other people and think they're always in the right. He might not be as bloodthirsty as I feared, but a lot of lives will inevitably be lost if we let him have his way. 

But their arrogance is also their weakness. They think themselves invincible and that makes them careless. Honestly as powerful as Rider seems to be, he's not one I'm worried about.  _

The man who'd come whith him however...




Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 " I'll have no regret in taking you down, then."



Nimademe said:


> "I'll give you a choice, my rival." Rider said as he stood up straight and looked Index straight in the eyes. "Either you tell me your true motive, or I raze this castle and surrounding forest down to a wasteland." Rider continued without a hint of killing intent, though Index could tell he was completely serious.


 Archer stepped before Rider. " Isn't that hasty, Rider? Even if you dislike the method Caster has employed, You must know better than most of us that greater things are at stake right now. Or is your self-image so important to you you can see nothing beyond it?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer stepped before Rider. "Isn't that hasty, Rider? Even if you dislike the method Caster has employed, You must know better than most of us that greater things are at stake right now. Or is your self-image so important to you you can see nothing beyond it?



"I have no grudge against you, my rival. If you wish to flee, my legion will not harm you this time. If you wish to fight, pick a side and buck up." Rider responded plainly to Archer. "It's obvious to even the the dullest knife that they have an ulterior motive, and if they won't do me the common courtesy of divulging it and still have the gall to attempt manipulation, then so be it." Rider said to Archer, still keeping his arm in the air.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

"You ask for my reason, I would give it first and foremost I was send here to be a support for the mediator, been one myself my first obligation its with my faith not with trying to win a wish by the power of others or commit mass murder, before a master I am a servant of God and my dutty its to deal with DAA"

She then go back to her seat

"I was under the impresion a emperor must look for the safetly and well beign of its people, same as I should look for those in need, Tatari its strong and in this was I fear stronger and him not even been a corporeal or spirit entity make it even harder to manage, what I do offer all of you its protection against his power and assistance in defeating it, after that I would not apper in this war for a full day of course I would defend myself in case of attacks but I won't attack anyone to let all of those helping recover"

Motion outside "Your reality marbel while impresive the barriers and bounderfields around would distort and use the prana to send a signal to the world to crush it and use that same prana to attack the person who open hostilities, there a few more tricks, most of us are restricted in power under this barrir unless we are on specific points, I rather not use anything, I just want to talk if you don't want to coperate you can leave".

She motion to caster "If anyone try to start its up to you caster, Satsuki, Assasin, Archer I would take you also consider Tatari a top priority at the moment?"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Assassin*

Assassin watched the escalating scene with no lack of mirth, secretly willing Rider to carry through with his attack, if only so that he could see the extent of Caster's power. When Archer stepped in to try and defuse the situation, Assassin considered attacking him from behind - he'd not forgotten the fight they had, and fully intended to kill the man called Amuro Ray... But now was not the time.

Finally, Caster's Master spoke again. Assassin mulled over the little nun's words, and at length nodded.

"You've caught my interest, child. I'm not in the habit of letting others terrorise 'my' city. If you have a plan for dealing with this... Wallachia, I'll consider following it. Just remember that when this is all done..." he laid a hand on the hilt of his cleaver, stroking its end with his thumb, and slowly ran his tongue through his teeth. "I'll be taking that pretty little head of yours, my dear."


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I have no grudge against you, my rival. If you wish to flee, my legion will not harm you this time. If you wish to fight, pick a side and buck up." Rider responded plainly to Archer. "It's obvious to even the the dullest knife that they have an ulterior motive, and if they won't do me the common courtesy of divulging it and still have the gall to attempt manipulation, then so be it." Rider said to Archer, still keeping his arm in the air.


"It's quite likely that Caster at least has an hidden agenda." Archer conceded cooly.

"But so what? It's obvious they won't reveal it to you because you asked and this is not the time for us to weaken ourselves fighting against slights. If you feel so strongly about it, come back and kill them after we finished with Tatari."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Rider immediately calmed down by the end of Index's speech, dismissing the Roman Siege with a quick sweep of his hand. "Wasn't that easy, my rival? It's good to see that you can succumb to reason." Rider said calmly to Index as he began to exit the hall. "However, I have an appointment scheduled, so I will have to take a leave of absence, farewell all my rivals." Rider finished jokingly as he left the hall. Walking out of the door of the Einzbern Castle, Rider took his bike and rode it swiftly through the forests, then when he got to the forest gate, he stored the bike in the trunk of his parked automobile, then got in and drove the limousine back to the city, heading towards the new private residence that he bought the day before.

Somewhere else during yesterday afternoon, a teenage boy checked the mailbox. "Hisui, Kohaku, take a look at this."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

"Ahh romans... and they even question nowdays why their empire fall" saying for herself.

"Yes Assassin I do have a plan, first caster would put the concealment spell on all of us, strong enough that Tatari won't be able to break it, first we must find out his current position, probably caster and archer would have to use some of their np to damage his body, as he doesn't really exist just a high miracle like a noble phantasm would work, I would prepare a dreamless spell to put the city to sleep this would severely handicap Tatari powers... but we must deal with the fears of other masters and servants most likely"

Taking a bite of food "Any question or request, we must do this during the day as he is weaker"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

Roach infection? Shinji hardly seemed the type. Still, there was no reason why he could not allow Matou to stay for a few days, so long as she could keep her Servant from going wild and trying to kill everyone in their sleep.

"This way then, Matou." Shirou said as he led the female Master and her Servant to the guest wing of the Emiya Manor, pointing her to the room next to the one he had lent Aarne. It only had one bed, but that had not been a problem for the other Master, what with Servants not sleeping, so it was unlikely to be a problem for her either.

"Just tell me if you need help with anything, okay?" He said as he turned around and walked back towards the living room where Aarne and Hong still were.

---

"A Dead Apostle Ancestor, huh? Master, you realise that once the vampire, whoever it is, starts to rampage, as a Heroic Spirit I am duty bound to defeat it, and as a man I cannot on my good conscience allow it to kill off half the city?" Lancer said as Shirou and the other team left earshot, sipping on his tea as he did.

"I don't care what happens to this city, and I will use a Command Spell if it means stopping you from weakening yourself against the Dead Apostle rather than winning this Holy Grail War." Aarne snapped back, now that they were safely out of their enemy's hearing range.

Lancer sighed dramatically for effect, as though he knew that was exactly what his Master was going to say. He doubted if there were any Dead Apostles that could even touch the robes of the Saintly Emperor Guan, but he would have to learn more about it before he could make his move. Vampires varied wildly in power, and there were many that were just plain impossible to kill permanently without some great technique.

"It's unlikely to matter in the long run. Most of the Servants will probably feel the same way I do. More importantly, the boy Emiya Shirou is not going to let a vampire run wild in his city if he truly wants to be an ally of justice. The best way to stop me from fighting is having Shirou strong enough to win." Lancer put his teacup down as the sound of footsteps could be heard down the hallway, clearly the heavy steps of a teenage boy.

"Here he comes now."

"Aarne, Hong, tell me about Dead Apostles."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Aarne*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'd expected that Lancer would have an outbreak of chivalry, but expecting it didn't make it any less aggravating. If he thought that Aarne would raise a finger to help this city when it did not benefit him to do so, he had another thing coming.

"It's unlikely to matter in the long run. Most of the Servants will probably feel the same way I do," rumbled Lancer.

"The whole damned city can burn, and all its Servants and Masters with it, so long as I get the Grail."

"More importantly, the boy Emiya Shirou is not going to let a vampire run wild in his city if he truly wants to be an ally of justice. The best way to stop me from fighting is having Shirou strong enough to win."

And yet more vexation. The damned Emiya boy and his incomprehensible motivation. Aarne scowled - the magus had potential, that was for sure, but he was no longer sure if he wanted to commit to teaching a fool who'd throw his life away at the drop of a hat by fighting creatures far out of his league.

And as always, as if he were summoned by any discussion about him, Emiya Shirou arrived with that same dumb look on his face, demanding information about Dead Apostles. Aarne sighed.

"All you need to know, Shirou, is that they are like Servants - far too powerful for you to consider fighting. If you have any sense, you'll not bother." It was a feeble hope, but a hope nonetheless.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

Shirou's face fell visibly at what Aarne said. The enemies were coming one by one, threatening Fuyuki City and everybody in it, and yet Emiya Shirou could do nothing. He was too weak to be able to affect anything, and there was nothing he could do about it. These were enemies that surpassed humanity, and Emiya Shirou was only human. His path as a superhero would end here and now because of this Dead Apostle, whatever it was.

"A Dead Apostle, Shirou, is what most people would call a vampire. A human turned into a bloodsucking immortal by his own actions or that of another vampire. Of all of these Dead Apostles, the 27 strongest of them are called the Dead Apostle Ancestors."

Shirou looked at Hong, who was pouring himself another cup of tea, and nodded. Kiritsugu had told him about vampires before, but had not said much about them. What he did know however, was that in the end a vampire was just like a magus, albeit with the advantage of immortality to grant them potentially infinite experience in magic. Defeating vampires, his father had said, lay within the peripheries of his skills.

Kiritsugu, who had passed his dream on to Shirou, had told him that defeating a vampire was not out of the question. So Shirou, who had vowed to succeed where his father had failed, could not possibly fail where his father had succeeded. That simply could not be.

Besides, the Church and Mage Association both had entire sections devoted to defeating vampires. If the humans there had what it took, Shirou could not possibly deny himself the strength to manage it himself. Even if the vampires were monsters who surpassed humanity, Shirou would have to defeat them. Even if he could not defeat them, Shirou would have to try. An ally of justice did not give up just because things were impossible, that was an insult to their wish to protect everybody.

"Even so, even if I cannot defeat them, if they endanger the people here, I will defeat them."

He was determined to do so, and there was nothing that could stop him.

"My Master probably won't take to that kindly, so let me just cut in first. If you want to defeat a vampire, you'll have to be stronger than you are now. If Emiya Shirou cannot win, then imagine an Emiya Shirou that can win and find your way there. That is a path only you can walk."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aarne suppressed the urge to smash his head against the nearest hard object; quite luckily, as the nearest hard object was Lancer's armour, and that would no doubt have caused more than mere pain.

"I cannot fathom why I even bother _trying_ to talk sense into someone as suicidal as you, Emiya. Fine, very well, go die for your heroism. Just be so kind as to leave this place to us before you go, so that we don't have to squabble with that person again... Taiga, was it?" He got up and helped himself to some coffee - he'd need the caffeine to keep awake. No doubt the Matou was plotting something and he'd need to be relatively lucid to deal with it. Turning his back on the Emiya, he turned his mind to less infuriating matters.

He'd left a minor curse in the form of an archaic rune in his room, that would hopefully dissuade the Matou from snooping around in there, and at the very least would inform him when she was doing so.

A glance through the window showed the sky lightening, and he gave a soft 'hmph.'

"Looks like your superheroism will have to wait anyway, Shirou - it'll be morning soon."


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Thank you, Emiya." She said quietly to his retreating back. She was honeslty thankful of how little trouble he'd given her for barging in his house. She shook her head fondly, that was Shirou for you. He was way too nice for his own good. Even to the undeserving.

Saber put his burden on the bed with obvious relief and turned to her for further orders. "Right, good work, Saber. I'll take care of the rest here so you can go back outside." As the Servant passed the door, Rin called him out again. "And please don't start a scene. If you can't get along even with your fellow general Kan'u Unchou, go sulk in the garden. And if Aarne or Emiya leave, come tell me right away."

The Servant did not answer verbally, but the strength he used to shut the door was a little too much in her opinion. " A regular teddy bear." She muttered blandly.

"Anyway, back to you." She said to the form on the bed. "You do know I'm aware you're faking, right? I don't think you fooled anyone but Emiya."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Shiki Tohno was a simple man, all he ever wanted in life was to enjoy himself at home. When he got back from school and checked the mail at the Tohno Mansion, there was one message that was obviously different. He knew that because the envelope of this particular message was made of solid gold. His jaw dropped a bit, but he quickly opened it and read it.

"To Mr. Shiki Tohno, you have won an all expenses paid vacation to Fuyuki City, along with the cash prize of fifty million yen. You will be picked up at exactly 6:00 P.M tonight, please start packing your luggage. Sincerely yours, Servant Rider." Shiki couldn't believe that he'd won something so ludicrous, along with the fact that someone was named SERVANT Rider. 

"Hisui, Kohaku, look at this!" Shiki shouted at the top of his lungs, calling the two maids that worked at the house. "Oh, I've already read that and packed my stuff." Kohaku said naively, already having read and resealed it. "So have I, Shiki-sama." Hisui added. "Does Akiha already know about this?" Shiki asked with a slight sweat. "Err, no, I haven't told her yet." Kohaku answered as she took the message from Shiki and brought it upstairs.

"Wow, an all expenses vacation eh? I think I'll come." said a white shirted woman that was leaning on a nearby tree. "I guess so Arcueid, it is for eight people after all. I think I'll invite Sion and Ciel as well." Shiki answered, worried about the chaos they will cause for their host, and whoever this Rider person was, he sounded nice enough. "Did I hear something about a free vacation?" said a blue haired woman in a yellow seater. "Yeah, I was about to invi-" Shiki said, but was interrupted. "That's all I needed to know, I'll be back." said the blue haired girl as she left. 

"Hisui, can you phone Sion and Arihiko and ask them if they want to come?" Shiki asked Hisui. "I already have Shiki-sama, which is why Arcueid and Ciel already knew." Hisui answered blankly. "Okay, thanks Hisui." Shiki said as he entered the Tohno Mansion. Shiki heard a shout from upstairs that could only be from his sister Akiha, who must have been told by Kohaku about the prizes.

This was going to be a long trip.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saber moved freely around the complex, he was restless. The injury to his hand was still barely improving, and he was sharing a home with his enemies. While Saber had no problem learning more about his opponents, the idea of doing so through a shared living was ridiculous. 

Eventually he found a dojo on the grounds. It had been a while since Saber practiced any of his technique, which he still kept at an inhumanely high level. 

He entered the irregular stance of before, twisting the left foot and placing the right foot forward. Very calmly and with great ease Saber advanced and retreated across the dojo. The steps were light with multiple speed and distance changes to them. Without using his Mana Burst his speed and range had a much lower upper limit, but still he must have appeared faster than a speeding vehicle.

He thought about practicing his blade techniques, but realized that if his foes became wary then he'd be giving away vital secrets. His footwork, while incredibly refined, was not anything that had such an obvious weakness, even if his foes observed it for hours he doubted they'd be able to see its flaw. Saber's mind wandered though, as he repeated the droning exercises. Most of it had been engraved perfectly to muscle memory, so even if he put no thought into it, the footwork could be continued.

He thought about his Master, he knew that they had a failing relation for this war, so he tried to figure out why. Saber knew that the obvious failure was that a woman commanded him, but thinking beyond that her magic was disgusting, and . . . not much else actually.

Maybe he could improve on this.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I have no intention of dying, Aarne. When all is said and done, I am a human too, and humans are scared of death without exception." Shirou said without hesitation. Emiya Shirou did not want to die. He knew that when the time came he would throw himself in harm's way, but Emiya Shirou still did not want to die. He wanted to be an ally of justice - a superhero, not a saint or a martyr.

However, Emiya Shirou as he was could not win. Not against a Servant, not against a Dead Apostle, not against a Master. He wanted to stop the Holy Grail War, especially if not stopping it meant that the innocent would get put in harm's way. He had to stop the Dead Apostle, because the only way they could live was by hurting humans and draining their blood. So Emiya Shirou had to be able to win.

If Emiya Shirou could not win, then he had to become an Emiya Shirou that could. Hong had said only a few seconds ago, that he had to imagine an Emiya Shirou that was strong enough to defeat his enemies. A stronger version of himself, one that could fend off even a Servant. A human that could defeat Servants was never going to be born, but if he wanted to defend himself...

"That halberd, huh?" He muttered, as a weapon formed at the back of his mind.

"Anyway, speaking of Fuji-nee, she should be arriving soon, so I should make breakfast. I'll cook for Aarne and Hong as well, and Matou and her crew too I suppose. If you're worried about the food being poisoned you don't have to eat."

Shirou walked into the kitchen and put on an apron before searching the fridge for food.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Aarne*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You're a cook?" he said with some surprise and then, slightly quieter "...I don't suppose you can make a Western-style breakfast?" He'd learned manifold skills in the house of Edelfelt, but cooking was not one of them, and much to his displeasure he'd been forced to live on the watery noodles so beloved of Japan. The chance of having _proper_ food during his stay in Fuyuki was something he'd almost given up on. 

The possibility of it didn't even bear thinking about - there was a chance, and Aarne _had_ to take it. With utmost seriousness, he turned to face Shirou.

"Emiya. If you make a good Western-style breakfast, I swear - as an oath between men - that Hong and I will go out and protect you when you decide to play superhero tonight, and make sure you don't meet an untimely-if-somewhat-deserved end fighting people above your skill level."


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

As she exited her room, Rin's nostrils flared as she detected a delicious smell. _Food!_ her stomach whined loudly. She had not eaten anything since yesterday's morning, after all.

 Time to abuse Shirou's hospitality some more. 

Following her nose to the main room. She wasn't surprised to see him hard at work in the kitchen.

The Edelfelt's declaration cooled her enthustiasm swiflty. "What?" she barked loudly. She crossed the room and walked right up to Shirou, her fist planted on her hips." Play _Superhero_? Emiya, on what's fool's errand have you got yourself into this time?"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the one hand, Aarne was relieved. Shirou clearly knew this Rin girl, and from the familiarity she was showing she was either a childhood friend, or a very dominating personality - either of which might lead her to make more of a dent on his heroic notions than Aarne had accomplished.

On the other hand, this was _his_ potential asset. He'd already invested more than he'd expected to in making Shirou useful and he'd be damned if he'd let Rin just take over and reap the rewards of the seeds he'd sown.

All throughout this, a combination of his hunger and tiredness threatened to overwhelm him, so he felt he had to resolve this situation as quickly as possible.

"Rin, Matou, whatever you want to be called, can you wait until food's on the table before lecturing him? We have the whole day ahead of us."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

"A Western breakfast? Sure, wh-" Shirou started, intending to answer Aarne's suggestion in the affirmative, but found himself suddenly assaulted by Matou Rin, his schoolmate, school idol, magus, and a whole list of other things he knew nothing about. It was probably unsafe to imagine that she was the same person he saw in school, not when she could control the incredibly hostile Saber, at any rate.

"M-Matou?!" Shirou jumped back as she walked right up to him, unable to form a proper greeting. He had forgotten about the fact that she was staying over because of the circumstances just a while ago, but the facts now pounded his brain. In the first place, roach infestation or not, what exactly was Matou Rin doing in his house? Fuji-nee would freak out, first of all, and more importantly, Matou Rin was staying in his house!

"F-fool's errand? It's nothing, I'm just trying to do my part as a citizen of Fuyuki City! That's all!" He deflected the question and tried to concentrate on his cooking, breaking half a dozen eggs into the frying pan and dropping the bread into the toaster.

"Anyway, listen to Aarne! We'll continue when I'm done cooking!" He was grabbing on to anything he could reach now, and the passing statement from the male Master was as good a stick as any. He had a feeling that Matou Rin would have the same reaction as Aarne Edefelt towards Emiya Shirou's ideals.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Rin's slid the other Master for a second before they returned to the current target of her ire. "It's Matou to you." she replied cooly.

She had no desire to concede even a hair to the opponent, and no intention to let Shirou get away with half-baked declarations...

--GROOOAAAAN--

Yet, she thought as she did all she could to maintain her composure, they had a very good point.

"Fine", she offered as she made her way to the table. In midway however, she whirled toward Shirou again and added in a voice close to a growl. "But you better have a very good explanation for this, Emiya,  or I'll nail you to your bed myself."

In her mind she reached for Saber. _Breakfast is going to be served, Saber. I know you don't eat, but are you interested in joining us?_


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Thank you, Emiya." She said quietly to his retreating back. She was honeslty thankful of how little trouble he'd given her for barging in his house. She shook her head fondly, that was Shirou for you. He was way too nice for his own good. Even to the undeserving.
> 
> Saber put his burden on the bed with obvious relief and turned to her for further orders. "Right, good work, Saber. I'll take care of the rest here so you can go back outside." As the Servant passed the door, Rin called him out again. "And please don't start a scene. If you can't get along even with your fellow general Kan'u Unchou, go sulk in the garden. And if Aarne or Emiya leave, come tell me right away."
> 
> ...



"then I'll get straight to the point. Why did you save your enemy?" Riesbyfe asked her.

"And why bring me here of all places?"


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, I am Matou Zouken,and I' will be the one to state the obvious for you today. It seems, dear Reader, that it is time for a... flashback.


Crimson King said:


> "then I'll get straight to the point. Why did you save your enemy?" Riesbyfe asked her.
> 
> "And why bring me here of all places?"



Rin shrugged easily. "Why not? Another Servant will be useful if we need to fight off Wallachia. And as for why I saved you," because it would be a cold day in hell before she surrendered to Zouken's orders," that's because you might possess precious intel." 

Then Rin's eyes narrowed dangerously and the temperature of the room lowered several degrees as the light was comsumed by her aura. "But I'm warning you, do anything that I even remotely dislike and whatever that Dead Apostle did to you will be a sweet memory compared to what I will do. Believe me, I know pain." To make her point clearer, the crestworms wriggled within the woman's flesh. 

Then the atmosphere vanished, and Rin was all detached business again.

"If you got it, tell me your name and lose the armor. I'm going to treat your wounds."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> Hello, I am Matou Zouken,and I' will be the one to state the obvious for you today. It seems, dear Reader, that it is time for a... flashback.
> 
> 
> Rin shrugged easily. "Why not? Another Servant will be useful if we need to fight off Wallachia. And as for why I saved you," Because it would be a cold day in hell before she surrendered to Zouken's intention." it's because you might possess precious intel."
> ...



"I am Riesbyfe Stridberg, knight of the Church." She said as she took off the plate armor.

"I was sent along with several others to fight Wallachia a few years ago. Everyone was killed. Every time Wallachia returns, he likes to animate the dead and make them do his bidding. I was chosen this time."


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Rin lifted a hand, ordering her to stop. "Right , enough about that for now. So long as we understand each other, I don't need to question you right away."

"Though answer me one thing. My familiar was wounded by your strange weapon, and he's not healing as he should. What can you do about that?"


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin lifted a hand, ordering her to stop. "Right , enough about that for now, So long as we understand each other, I don't need to question you right away."
> 
> "Though answer me one thing. My familiar was wounded by your strange weapon, and he's not healing as he should. What can you do about that?"



"He touched a conceptual weapon. He will be unable to heal for a few days at least. They were made to fight against True Ancestors after all. There has never been a scenario where we needed to remove wounds caused by conceptual weapons, so a way to reverse the effect is not known." Riesbyfe explained. 

"If he could regenerate his whole hand, he can try cutting off the affected part and regenerating," She suggested.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Taking a bite of food "Any question or request, we must do this during the day as he is weaker"


 "Well, an obvious one to start with. Now that Rider has left, can you still track his Master?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

Index takes out of her clothes a calico cat and put her on the table and start petting it.

"Now now while I can trace him, he seems to be sensitive to magic, but we have a top class person thats right for the job is it no my dear Assassin?, with the boost of spells we can give you, you would be even harder to track, we can also arrenge some spells to increase your stats and follow him... would you be up to the task?" no sign of malice or evil intentions could be hear from her

This is rare this girl its calculating and cold yet she is not really trying to harm anyone if she can help it...


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Shiki Tohno was a simple man, and for him the trip to Fuyuki was amazingly extravagant. They were picked up at night by a limousine, flew first class on a private airplane, and were brought to the rendevous point at morning by another limousine. Shiki wondered if this is how rich people always lived like, but then shoved the thought to the back of his mind. Arriving at a rather large mansion after a few hours of driving, the ornate gate opened and the limousine entered it, and as they drove up the hill to the mansion, their host came out of the door to greet them.

"Greetings! I am Servant Rider, I'm glad to see you all arrive safely."
"You're suspicious, what's the catch of this free trip?" Akiha asked.
"There isn't any catch."
"I have a hard time believing that! Do you belong to some evil money laundering organization or something?" Kohaku asked seriously.
"He's probably the big boss!" Arcueid responded jokingly.
"No, I don't believe so, you'll find that everything is in perfect order."
"So, this is all expenses paid am I right?" Arihiko chimed in.
"That is correct." 
"I hope you know what you're getting into, Rider." Ciel said while adjusting her glasses, the shine making her look sinister.
"I think I have appropriated enough funds to satisfy." Rider said as he handed Shiki a briefcase.
"What is this?" Shiki asked as he held the briefcase.
"Your money, of course."
"My money?" Shiki asked with suspicion.
"Yes, your money."
"Hmm." Hisui pondered.
"Let me just ask a few more questions." Sion stated.

This conversation continued for another ten minutes or so, Rider then led them all into the mansion and told them to have their way with the house, and ask the maids or butlers if they needed money or any services. Shiki went straight upstairs and slumped into one of the huge beds, tired but happy from the trip here. Everyone else ordered various foodstuffs and menial tasks as they settled in, enjoying themselves in the comfort of complete pampering. Along the way, the huge amount of curry and beef stock had been depleted, and a butler had to go to the supermarket to restock. Things were moving around on their own as if tugged by invisible strings, and a few of the rooms had been completely redesigned. 

Servant Rider himself had left the house a few hours earlier in a limousine, as he told them that he had something to do. As Shiki enjoyed himself relaxing, he noticed everyone else just messing around and having fun, and somehow Arcueid even managed to claw a hole in one of the walls which a team of butlers repaired immediately. Shouting, screaming, and general mayhem ensued during lunchtime, but the staff of the mansion were somehow able to keep up with all the demands, which was mindboggling for Shiki.

This was turning out to be quite a fun day.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> In her mind she reached for Saber. "Breakfast is going to be served, Saber. I know you don't eat, but are you interested in joining us?"



Saber didn't reply, but he felt that if he showed up, it'd be a good gesture he could show to his Master. There was almost no sweat even from his strenuous exercise. I guess what was a full training session when he was alive was little more than a light warm-up as a Servant.

He didn't know where the dining room was, but he could feel the presence of his Master and he made his approach. Entering the room, his immediate notice was of the female opponent from before. He saw her removing her armor and calmly exited the room. "Excuse me."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Assassin*



Xelloss said:


> Index takes out of her nun chest a calico cat and put her on the table and start petting it.
> 
> "Now now while I can trace him, he seems to be sensitive to magic, but we have a top class person thats right for the job is it no my dear Assassin?, with the boost of spells we can give you, you would be even harder to track, we can also arrenge some spells to increase your stats and follow him... would you be up to the task?" no sign of malice or evil intentions could be hear from her
> 
> This is rare this girl its calculating and cold yet she is not really trying to harm anyone if she can help it...



Assassin shrugged.

"I suppose I'd be best for the job. Our good friend is hardly the stealthiest of people. But he doesn't seem to be too pleased with his Master - what makes you think he'd lead me to him?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Rider left his esteemed guests in the mansion as he got in and drove off in his limousine. It was still quite early so most of the stores were still closed, but at the moment he felt like paying a visit to the mediator. Driving up to Kotomine Church faster than normal due to lack of traffic, Rider parked the car outside the gate and ascended the hill towards the Church, hoping to have a friendly chat with the mediator. Knocking on the Church door, Rider spoke.

"This is Servant Rider, I'm here to seek an audience with the mediator."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Rider left his esteemed guests in the mansion as he got in and drove off in his limousine. It was still quite early so most of the stores were still closed, bit at the moment he felt like paying a visit to the mediator. Driving up to Kotomine Church faster than normal due to lack of traffic, Rider parked the car outside the gate and ascended the hill towards the Church, hoping to have a friendly chat with the mediator. Knocking on the Church door, Rider spoke.
> 
> "This is Servant Rider, I'm here to seek an audience with the mediator."



The doors slowly opened. An elderly man stood by the doorway, giving Rider a strange look.

"Hello, is there something you need? Church is in session right now." The man said.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Assassin shrugged.
> 
> "I suppose I'd be best for the job. Our good friend is hardly the stealthiest of people. But he doesn't seem to be too pleased with his Master - what makes you think he'd lead me to him?"



?You say you had trouble following Archer prana link to Satsuki-san, but you could and I don?t think Rider it?s that skilled or have a item like to mask the link and it?s also imperative to gather information for the service you are getting a bit of more stealth and speed which I am sure would come in handy?

After saying this she start shoving food... where is the well behaviour that the little nun show when arriving its lost to everyone.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> The doors slowly opened. An elderly man stood by the doorway, giving Rider a strange look.
> 
> "Hello, is there something you need? Church is in session right now." The man said.



"I'm here to discuss sensitive information with the mediator, would you happen to be able to call him for me?" Rider said with a polite tone to the elder.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I'm here to discuss sensitive information with the mediator, would you happen to be able to call him for me?" Rider said with a polite tone to the elder.



"The mediator? I'm afraid I don't know who that is. No one here is called the mediator," the old man answered.

The old man looked inside and scanned the room.

"Did you mean Father Kotomine?" the old man asked.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "The mediator? I'm afraid I don't know who that is. No one here is called the mediator," the old man answered.
> 
> The old man looked inside and scanned the room.
> 
> "Did you mean Father Kotomine?" the old man asked.



"I suppose so." Rider answered as he handed the elder a few thousand yen. "A church offering and a gift for visiting the elderly, that's the custom isn't it?" Rider said as he walked inside the church and sat on a pew, waiting for the service to finish so that he could have an audience with Kotomine.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matou's words sent a shiver down his spine, but he refused to react to them. It would be completely his loss if he was frightened by her threats. Besides, they were empty threats from the perfect school idol. At least, that was what Shirou desperately hoped they were. Besides, even if her threats were true, he could at least overpower her physically. Probably. Hopefully.

"Anyway, the food's done." Shirou declared, trying to shake off the feeling of unease. At least both teams were willing to put off their differences for a simple meal now. It was a step towards ending this twisted war before any more innocents were dragged in.

Carrying as many plates as he could, Emiya Shirou brought the toast and eggs to the table, counting down to zero silently. It was about time for the loud arrival of that one person, who until recently, had practically been a resident of the Emiya Manor. Now that there were actual residents though, her role seemed slightly diminished.

Then the sound of a person running along the hallway into the dining room, and Emiya Shirou quickly ducked into the bathroom before anybody could say anything to him.

"SHIROU! FOOD!" The clear voice of Fujimura Taiga floated into the dining room, while Shirou pretended to be preoccupied with peeing.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Assassin*



Xelloss said:


> ?You say you had trouble following Archer prana link to Satsuki-san, but you could and I don?t think Rider it?s that skilled or have a item like to mask the link and it?s also imperative to gather information for the service you are getting a bit of more stealth and speed which I am sure would come in handy?
> 
> After saying this she start shoving food... where is the well behaviour that the little nun show when arriving its lost to everyone.



"Hm. Very well then. Let's get this over with - I'm not comfortable with leaving my body in your hands, so hurry up and put these enchantments on. As soon as you're done stuffing your face, that is."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I suppose so." Rider answered as he handed the elder a few thousand yen. "A church offering and a gift for visiting the elderly, that's the custom isn't it?" Rider said as he walked inside the church and sat on a pew, waiting for the service to finish so that he could have an audience with Kotomine.



After half an hour, people began to leave. It seems Kotomine was finally done.

As the people left, Kotomine approached Rider.

"Is there something you needed? Or are you planning on giving up?" Kotomine asked.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> After half an hour, people began to leave. It seems Kotomine was finally done.
> 
> As the people left, Kotomine approached Rider.
> 
> "Is there something you needed? Or are you planning on giving up?" Kotomine asked.



"You're limping mediator." Rider noticed the slight limp on Kotomine's left leg. "I'm here to discuss the TATARI with you." Rider said calmly, but with a slightly furrowed brow. "I have gathered a formidable demon hunter and a group of his allies, and  I suspect the TATARI will be taken down soon." Rider continued.

"By that virtue, I would need you to transfer the command seals of the TATARI to a Master of your choice, I trust your judgement on this matter mediator." Rider finished plainly.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was delicious. Like a man in the desert who had found an oasis, Aarne prepared to tuck into the food Shirou prepared with far more glee than he should have - maintaining a certain amount of decorum in front of the other Master at the table, of course. This seemed to be the start of a great morning to make up for yesterday. 

And then a familiar voice filled the room. A voice that Aarne associated with unprovoked and repeated beatings. A voice that just by hearing it caused his ribs to ache once again.

He took back his earlier words. This was going to be another horrible morning.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "SHIROU! FOOD!" The clear voice of Fujimura Taiga floated into the dining room, while Shirou pretended to be preoccupied with peeing.


The sound, strongly reminescent of a pack of of wild animals charging, was quite familiar to Rin. "Oh dear," she lets out under her breath.

 And of course, Shirou had dissapeared.Rin schooled her face and turned to Aarne." Have you already met Fujimura-Sensei? In any case, just smile and act harmless." 

"SHIROU! FOOD!" Announced the tornado which pretended appartenance to the human race.

Before she could notice the oddness of the situation, Rin struck. "Good morning, Fujimura Sensei. Before you join us, could you take the remaining plates in the kitchen?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

Index made a gesture to caster, as he start chanting something and whisper something to Assasin

His body make a low glow and crest was engraved on his glove.

"As long as you have this glove with you the spell would remain" say caster with a monotonus voice and return to his seat

"Now everyone take this paper, there are 5 here, as this spell Caster set are really strong mental comunication with each other would be imposible, just fold the paper this way to talk to Satsuki, this to Archer....... and make all the folds for a message to all, consider them like Cellphones with a 5 km range".

I would take you outside Assassin there are still traps set around the mansion, with this she gave a low bow and leave the room with Assassin.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "You're limping mediator." Rider noticed the slight limp on Kotomine's left leg. "I'm here to discuss the TATARI with you." Rider said calmly, but with a slightly furrowed brow. "I have gathered a formidable demon hunter and a group of his allies, and  I suspect the TATARI will be taken down soon." Rider continued.
> 
> "By that virtue, I would need you to transfer the command seals of the TATARI to a Master of your choice, I trust your judgement on this matter mediator." Rider finished plainly.



" simple wound, nothing to worry about," Kotomine said.

"I think I know just the person. In fact, I'll call her in right now." 

Kotomine disappeared behind a door. Five minutes later, Kotomine walked back in with a small girl following. the girl had unusual red eyes and light long hair. A small bandage covered a part of her neck.

"This is your Servant, Rider" Kotomine said to the girl.

He then turned to Rider and said "This is your new Master, Illyasviel von Einzbern. I found her wandering around in her forest."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> He then turned to Rider and said "This is your new Master, Illyasviel von Einzbern. I found her wandering around in her forest."



"She seems qualified." Rider said plainly, knowing from sight that this girl was powerful beyond her slight frame. "I must thank you mediator, I think I will heal your wounds in return." Rider said as he waved his hand over Kotomine's battered body, restoring many of the bruises and gashes using mana. Looking back at the small red eyed girl, Rider began to talk.

"I am Servant Rider, you are now my Master."


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "He touched a conceptual weapon. He will be unable to heal for a few days at least. They were made to fight against True Ancestors after all. There has never been a scenario where we needed to remove wounds caused by conceptual weapons, so a way to reverse the effect is not known." Riesbyfe explained.
> 
> "If he could regenerate his whole hand, he can try cutting off the affected part and regenerating," She suggested.


"That's a pretty extreme method. I'd have thought the Church better prepared than that." Either way Rin told the method to Saber.

After that, she quietly focused on healing. When she was done, she let out an exhausted sigh. As powerful a mage as she was, she was seriously beginning to feel the toll of the last few days.

"All right, Riesbyfe. I've healed the flesh as best as I could, but you're still going to need some rest. I suggest you get some sleep for now. I'll send you food later."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"Servant? You are my Servant?" Ilya asked curiously to Rider. "That is correct." Rider responded. "Then you have to do what I tell you right?" Ilya said, catching on quickly. "Maybe, it depends on how I'm feeling at the moment." Rider joked to Ilya, then picked her up and let her ride on his back. "Kotomine, I hope you'll be available later tonight, you know what I'm talking about." Rider said as he left the Kotomine Church, Mana Bursting down the hill to the car. Putting Ilya down in the passengers seat, Rider started the limousine. "Is there anyplace you want to go, Master?" Rider asked. "Don't call me Master, call me Ilya." Ilya responded. "I'd like to visit big brother's house." Ilya decided. "What is the name of your brother Ilya?" Rider asked.

"Emiya Shirou."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Assassin*



Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin watched the folding paper with bemusement. What _strange_ ways these modern magi had. But it looked simple enough to replicate.

As Index led him back outside, Assassin studied the crest on his glove. He didn't know much about magic at all, but it made him feel lighter on his feet than usual.

"I'm amazed you trust me. Even for a nun" (and what kind of nun, exactly? So young and so powerful) "you're trusting."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Oh, good morning Matou-san. Of course I can." Taiga smiled sweetly at her student before heading to the kitchen to pick up the rest of the food. It was safe, for the moment at least. Still, Shirou remained in the bathroom and refused to move, knowing full well that this was the calm before the storm. Fujimura Taiga would catch on to the situation soon enough, and then it would truly begin.

The teacher, human hurricane, or alien, whichever she was, placed the breakfast platters on the table and quickly scanned the dining room, wondering what was wrong with the scene before her. Aarne, Hong, Matou, a man she did not know, and no Shirou. It soon became obvious to her, and the disaster began.

*"WHAT IS THIS?! WHY ARE YOU STILL HERE?!"* She pointed at Aarne, the Tiger Shinai appearing in her hand as though by magic, though it was really just Taiga having a really good sense for hiding places and leaving her trademark weapon within reach at all times. *"AND YOU!"* She pointed at Matou Rin this time. *WHY ARE YOU HERE SO EARLY IN THE MORNING?!*

Now that the initial wave of shouting was over, Shirou finally emerged from the bathroom and attempted to calm Taiga down.

"Now, now, Fuji-nee. Matou is just staying over temporarily because her house was attacked by a swarm of roaches, and Aarne and Hong still have business in the city. The house is too big anyway, it's practically like a hotel! You can even have a full scale war in the garden!" He said as he pushed Fujimura Taiga into her seat and forced a slice of toast into her mouth before she could continue.

"Mmph." She started, but decided against it and started to eat while shooting death glares at all the males at the table.

The easiest way to appease the tiger was to offer it food after all, but Shirou had to make sure he was not the initial target of her rage before he could do anything about it. Otherwise he would definitely have gotten a plate full of hot eggs in his face, and everyone else would probably have dodged too.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

"Trusting or not Assassin you did good deeds on your life, maybe your methods are not something I like but in the end you seek to do good plus I am not one to judge your actions, I want to protect the people of this city and if my life its the price I must pay I would doit... I know in the mage side as dedicatus545 "The lamb is devoted to protecting the wisdom of the strongest" so I like a lamb I am willing to die"

As they arrive to the door she set a blessing and prayer for Assassin on his job, this was no magic at all, just a good speed for Assassin "May God bless you and bring you back, you still need to take my neck" she smied and set him off.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Index made a gesture to caster, as he start chanting something and whisper something to Assasin
> 
> His body make a low glow and crest was engraved on his glove.
> 
> ...


Archer understood the necessity of the plan and how Assassin was technically the best qualified to achive this task. Still he was not thrilled by the idea of making him even harder to catch.

As the Servant left with the small nun, Archer turned toward Caster. "You have just strenghtened a madman. I hope you have put securities in place to keep him in line, otherwise what will stop Assassin from leaving a body trail worse than anything Tatari could achieve?


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rin happily ignored the dark looks Fujimura-sensei sent her way. Instead, she focused on the food in front of her. Hunger was really the best seasoning, but what she was eating right now could have stood up to meals from high class restaurants.

God, Shirou was so much more talented than Shinji! That good for nothing could burn water.

"Emiya," She said after a particularly well done morsel descended through her throat, "you're a national treasure. I'm sure you'll make a very good wife for someone one day."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Assassin*



Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin said nothing as the nun explained her motivations and said a quick prayer for him. He didn't tell her that his victims in life had prayed and screamed for God and He, in all his wisdom, had done nothing as he gutted them. He didn't tell her that the only "good" he sought to do was that that felt good to him, and that what made him feel good was killing people. He didn't tell her that more often than not, lambs died in vain, whilst the 'strongest' they sought to protect simply tucked into mutton.

As he raced through the Einzbern forest, he instead looked forward to telling Index all of these things when Caster was dead, and she was underneath him, his knife at her throat. After all, he too enjoyed the taste of lamb, but one had to wait for the proper seasoning.

Before that reward, however, he had a task to accomplish. He hadn't known Rider for very long, but from what he had learned, the man was accustomed to luxury, so would most likely be in either be in a high-rate hotel in Shinto, or in a mansion in Miyama. Either way, he'd find him, and through him Wallachia.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

As the people inside the Emiya Household chatted and ate, a car was approaching at high speed. Setting the bounded field off, the limousine noisily made a jump into the yard, something completely impossible for a normal automobile. Everyone that was eating [Aarne, Rin, Lancer, Saber, Taiga] opened the sliding door and got out to see what was the commotion. Two people got out of the car, Rider and a white haired little girl who was with him.

"This is it Rider! Let's go! Do it like in the car!" Ilya said.
"The Academy of the Triumphant West!" Rider shouted.
"The Earth of the Queen!" Ilya continued.
"One's whole heart!"
"System!"
"The unknown lands!"
"Look! The West is Freezing Blue!" Rider and Ilya finished, Rider already chuckling a bit at his own display.

"It's a pleasure to meet you again, my rivals!"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

Sacchin got up her seat and taking the paper Index gave her "Caster while I am sure your food can replenish my prana and Archer and we are greatfull for this, could you lend me a room to rest, my body still need to rest and for the battles to come I rather take at least a little nap, mean while you can set those spells your master told us, Archer come with me please".

As they follow caster to a explendid room, he say he would check on his master and be back for the ritual.

"Archer I am tired and I mean it, while we wait for Assassin to assert the suitacion, I want to see if they can do something like that to your giant robot and you can scout, lets not forget of others master and servants, they would try to strike us when we are weak or during the fight with the Tatari... and remember try to bury your fears"

For so long as she know her Archer didn't see a trace of the playful, dumb, master but a human that was tired.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Aarne*

The first thing Aarne thought when the wards on the bounded field went off was "We're under attack. During _breakfast_. Somebody is going to *die*."

When he and everyone else there saw the emergence of Rider and the tiny, white-haired girl, he was shocked for a moment by their bizarre display. But a thought came to him fairly quickly. If everyone was here, that meant there was nobody at the table. If there was nobody at the table, that meant there was nobody else to take the food. And, well, it was only getting colder whilst it was left there by itself.

Tiptoeing away as the duo outside yelled about... best not to think too hard about what they were yelling, Aarne continued to tuck into breakfast.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Rin's mood took a dinstinct turn downward when she saw who had penetrated the Emiya household without permisison. As a member of the three families who had established the Grail System, she had no trouble guessing who the white haired pixie was. The true Grail vessel had come to Fuyuki. This was.. dissapointing.

The fact that she was accompanied by the insufferable Rider didn't help any.

Still, that additional problem paled in front of her currently empty stomach. She spotted Edelfelt sneaking into the the house and decided he had the right idea. 

She slapped forcefully Emiya's back, pushing him forward." You're the master of the house, you take care of your new guests."

As she returned to her meal, she transmitted to Saber. _Stay here and keep Emiya safe. He seems to have a tendency to get in over his head. _


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Saber was torn, he had been ordered to stay with Emiya, but he had a powerful desire to cut down Rider. Before it'd have been a simple matter of ignoring the order, she hadn't used a command spell, so he could attack without issue. Right now though, Saber wanted to attempt to follow the orders of his Master. It didn't take much thinking for his mind to create more options though.

A simple idea. If he could make Shirou do something reckless, he could "protect" him from Rider. What did Saber know about Shirou though? The boy was so worthless he didn't bother to memorize the details as he normally would, but there was definitely some soft spot he could remember.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

"I'm flattered Matou, but I'm a guy." Shirou skilfully deflected Matou's strange idea of praise, too drained after Fuji-nee's performance to even feel flustered. Which was probably a good thing, since normally he would have blushed from head to toe. On the other hand, this probably meant that going to school was going to be impossible today.

"Another set of guests?" He grimaced as the bounded field set off, marking an intruder into the house. Kiritsugu's magecraft had been strong enough that he was confident not even Assassin would be able to walk into the Emiya Manor's grounds without setting off the field, and Shirou was confident of the thing working perfectly as it should.

And he really did not need more guests.

Heading to open the door, Shirou ended up being presented with a strange dance-like performance, and a single word burst forth from his lips.

"G-Gundam?!"

"Yes, Gundam it is, Shirou-chan." Fuji-nee nodded from beside him.

"Anyway, what do the two of you need? If you're going to attack, please wait until after breakfast before you do it." _And wait for Fuji-nee to leave, or we're all going to die._


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"Ah yes, you must be the owner of this residence! I am Servant Rider, I'm just here to drop off my Master." Rider said as he gestured to Ilya. "You're the worst big brother, how can you think it's G-Gundam when it's obviously Me-Gundam!" Ilya said as she ran up to Shirou and hugged him. Rider leaned on the automobile and chuckled a bit, thinking about the sheer irony of the current situation. "What have you been up to big brother? And why is Matou here?" Ilya said while hugging Shirou a bit tighter, sticking her tongue out at Rin.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

"I'm here because *Shirou*" she said with extra emphasis, "wanted me here obiously, as opposed to some people who think it's alright to barge in without invitation." With that, Rin dissapeared in the house.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  "I'm sorry, but using my Noble Phantasm is far too taxing to expend just to scout. Though if you want, I can do it with more mundane methods."

"And correct me if I'm wrong, but would accelerating the rate you absorb prana from the air help your recovery?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh that's right, the Emiya boy wanted to help people or something. 

"So Rider, after you drop your Master off all safe and sound, what's your plan? You probably need to get some more energy from others. After all just clearing out the inhabitants of Ryuudou Temple couldn't have been enough for you? Right?" Saber asked nonchalantly. Most, if not all, of it was made up on the spot, but the Emiya boy was hardly well composed all on his own.

The goal was to turn Emiya against Rider, it's a shame Saber had little experience in such fields.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

"That helps servants alright Rei, and the special food caster give us already replenish my mana but my od its a bit low and my body its tired, plus I am hungry and I have noted that while you say nothing its not exactly something pleasant to see"

Letting herself fall on the bed and extending her arms.

"It would help a lot if you can scout but also while caster put those spells on you take some time to rest, even  if you are a spitit the spirit need rest also, also take the paper Index did for us"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"In all truth my rival, I hadn't devoured or even though of devouring any of the Ryudou Temple residents, or devouring anyone at all for that matter, I just absorbed mana from the leyline." Rider responded casually. "Dio was the one who did most of the feeding, and he's disposed of." Rider finished, not missing a beat from Saber's attempt at deception.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

"Disposed of your Master? Well I can understand if you did it to stop the feedings, it was probably a necessary action. Although even I'm not so direct as to outright kill my Master. Still I guess it worked out since you found another one quickly enough." Saber shifted his gaze to Ilya. "You're probably going to get another first chance huh?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"I am actually quite fond of this girl as my Master and a person, she will never be harmed by my hand." Rider responded calmly. "Rider won't hurt me! He is my loyal Servant!" Ilya responded as well, having no second thoughts of defending Rider.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

*BY POPULAR DEMAND!*

Shirou stared at the young girl who had decided to wrap herself around his waist, completely unable to recognise who she was.

"... You lost me."

There were probably a hundred thousand more intelligent things he could have said, and probably almost as many that he would have said had he more than a few seconds to think of something. However, that was all he managed to say. Not that it mattered, because whatever anyone else would say would almost certainly be drowned out by what happened next.

*"WHAT KIND OF LOVE COMEDY IS THIS?!*

Because Hurricane Taiga had struck, and was not going to be appeased with a simple offering of food this time.

The Tiger Shinai, once fully drawn, could not be sheathed until it had tasted blood. Which was not going to be a problem today, because it was definitely going to taste blood.

*"NOT JUST MATOU-SAN, YOU MANAGED TO HAVE A LOLI TOO?! ONEE-SAN DOESN'T REMEMBER TEACHING YOU TO ACT THIS WAY! WHAT WOULD YOUR FATHER SAY?!"*

The bamboo sword smashed Shirou in the back of the head, and the boy felt faint, but held his ground. Long enough to say a few words at least.

"My father... He would probably not mind..."

He then proceeded to faint and fell to the ground in a heap.

*"AND YOU LOT!"*

She proceeded to turn her attention and wrath on the guests, Tiger Shinai in hand, and Lancer grinned into his food, ignoring the commotion until it really got out of hand.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Rin snorted between two bites "Yeah, I'm sure Rider is white as snow despite his amazing ability to always turn up in the middle of battles, relentless taunting and association with not one but two vampires so far."

She turned to Lancer. "Refill, please."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"Tiger! You can't just hit big brother like that! *Rider Kick!*" Ilya said as she jumped into the air and kicked Taiga in the head, instantly knocking her out. Returning to Shirou, Ilya tried to wake him up.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

"Well it's good to know you don't plan on stabbing this Master in the back." Saber waved his hand, ignoring the extras as if they were never a concern of his. "But then again, how long are you really willing to play Follower instead of Leader? We all know you get bored of the game eventually. It isn't as if you haven't before." Saber had a strong idea as to the identity of this particular Servant, in fact many strategies of war had come from this Servant.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"I've had my fill of conquest my rival, this is the new world! I am just enjoying myself with its minutiae before my time expires." Rider responded jokingly. "Now that you mention it my rival, I haven't actually met with the TATARI or listened to any of his commands since he became my Master." Rider answered to Rin plainly, not caring about the information he just divulged.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin snorted between two bites "Yeah, I'm sure Rider is white as snow despite his amazing ability to always turn up in the middle of battles, relentless taunting and association with not one but two vampires so far."
> 
> She turned to Lancer. "Refill, please."



"Lancer isn't your Servant," Aarne grumbled as he continued to eat. "If you want a refill, go ask Saber, or get our esteemed host out of there before he does something heroic and stupid. Lancer! Refill, please." Without taking his eyes off his food, he stuck out his arm, glass gripped between his fingers.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

The atmosphere around Saber changed.

"Ridiculous." Saber could not stand him. Was this ruler acting as though he could freely change between the natural order, the classes of servitude and the class of rulers? Saber hated this man, and he would kill this Servant Rider. 

Shirou and Taiga were both out, so in reality nothing was stopping him. Saber was told to protect Shirou, and he didn't know what Rider would do if Saber was incapacitated for one reason or another. So he would kill Rider here to make sure that Shirou was protected from Rider no matter what. Yes, it made perfect sense. At least to Saber's anger clouded mind.

Step and lunge. Rider had a slight bit of distance between him and Saber, so to counter Saber had taken a quick step forward before his Mana Burst aided lunge. The attack came fast, and even Saber wasn't sure at which point he materialized his weapon.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "That helps servants alright Rei, and the special food caster give us already replenish my mana but my od its a bit low and my body its tired, plus I am hungry and I have noted that while you say nothing its not exactly something pleasant to see"
> 
> Letting herself fall on the bed and extending her arms.
> 
> "It would help a lot if you can scout but also while caster put those spells on you take some time to rest, even  if you are a spitit the spirit need rest also, also take the paper Index did for us"


Archer thought for a second, then had to backtrack. "Sorry Master, but I think I'm going to abstain from going away from here. We are right in the middle of another Servant's territory and you are exhausted. Leaving you alone would not be wise."

"As for the blood..." Rider pulled a bag from his trenchcoat." This is one of my Noble Phantasm," he said with a serious face to his to his surprised Master, though his eyes were smiling, "the Fount of Bloodletting. " It wasn't of course, Archer was just someone who believe in being prepared.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

*The 4th wall is now in shambles.*

*"AAARRRGHHHH! BURUMA, YOU IDIOT DISCIIIPPPLLEEEEE!"* Taiga screamed as the kick landed and knocked her out, only for her to be shocked awake when she hit the floor. *"THIS TEACHER'S EMOTIONS, WHY CAN'T YOU UNDERSTAND THEM?"* She continued, smacking Illya sharply over the head with the almighty Tiger Shinai.

*"AND YOU! AARNE EDEFELT! HOW CAN YOU BE CALMLY EATING OVER THERE! I THOUGHT YOU PROMISED TO TEACH SHIROU! IS THIS WHERE YOUR TEACHINGS HAVE BROUGHT HIM? AS HIS TEACHER AND HIS GUARDIAN, I WON'T ACCEPT IIIIIT!"* Hurricane Taiga now turned her attention towards the male Master who was still eating, and with a step like a flash, jabbed him in the ribs repeatedly with her sword.

---

"Seconds is a good idea." Lancer nodded and picked up both Aarne's and Rin's plates, heading to the kitchen to get a refill for both the female Master and himself. Aarne would want more food too, but he would probably be in no condition to eat once Taiga was done with him. He deserved whatever he got from this natural disaster, in any case, and Lancer would wait a while before stepping in.

It was a fine day today.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Step and lunge. Rider had a slight bit of distance between him and Saber, so to counter Saber had taken a quick step forward before his Mana Burst aided lunge. The attack came fast, and even Saber wasn't sure at which point he materialized his weapon.



"You've wasted your free hit." Rider said as he was able to manifest a shield centimeters before Saber was able to get a cut on him. Shield bashing Saber with a mana burst, it knocked the wind right out of Saber, leaving an opening which Rider didn't take. Leaning on the automobile again, Rider dismissed the shield. "That is not the wisest move, my rival." Rider said plainly.



skiboydoggy said:


> *"AAARRRGHHHH! BURUMA, YOU IDIOT DISCIIIPPPLLEEEEE!"* Taiga screamed as the kick landed and knocked her out, only for her to be shocked awake when she hit the floor. *"THIS TEACHER'S EMOTIONS, WHY CAN'T YOU UNDERSTAND THEM?"* She continued, smacking Illya sharply over the head with the almighty Tiger Shinai.



"Shut up Tiger! This is important!" Ilya said as she ignored the shinai strikes and watched Rider and Saber fight.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

The noise woke her up. It seems there were several events going on in the house. Slowly, Riesbyfe got up and grabbed her weapon and put on her armor. She headed for the door an opened it. What she was was something out of a circus. Taiga was beating Aarne and another girl with her shinai while Saber and Rider were fighting.

_Am I the only sane person?_


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pain. Painpainpain. Aarne seized up at the first strike, narrowly avoiding choking on what he had in his mouth. The second strike, a downward cut that caught him square on the back, sent him face-first into the table. 

Once again, without air, he managed to groan out something wordless instead of the intended "Lancer where the fuck are you?" Through bleary eyes, he saw Rin eating calmly and made a frantic gesture asking for her help, but all she gave him was a sweet smile before reaching over and taking his plate.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "You've wasted your free hit." Rider said as he was able to manifest a shield centimeters before Saber was able to get a cut on him. Shield bashing Saber with a mana burst, it knocked the wind right out of Saber, leaving an opening which Rider didn't take. Leaning on the automobile again, Rider dismissed the shield. "That is not the wisest move, my rival." Rider said plainly.



If only Lancer wasn't there. If Lancer and his Master had not been here, Saber would have used his Noble Phantasm without pause. Those shields were irritating, Saber's skillset offered little advantage against those wielding great shields. 

"Do you honestly intend to fight by yourself Rider?" Saber asked, kicking off with multiple steps. However, instead of finishing the attack with a lunge, Saber brought down a powerful slash. The shield of Rider's offered little offensive power, and he was skilled enough with his bellguard and Mana Burst to fully defend against such close ranged attacks.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> ---
> 
> "Seconds is a good idea." Lancer nodded and picked up both Aarne's and Rin's plates, heading to the kitchen to get a refill for both the female Master and himself. Aarne would want more food too, but he would probably be in no condition to eat once Taiga was done with him. He deserved whatever he got from this natural disaster, in any case, and Lancer would wait a while before stepping in.
> 
> It was a fine day today.






Azure Flame Kite said:


> Step and lunge. Rider had a slight bit of distance between him and Saber, so to counter Saber had taken a quick step forward before his Mana Burst aided lunge. The attack came fast, and even Saber wasn't sure at which point he materialized his weapon.


 Rin facepalmed as she heard the destruction outside. _Saber, at least please don't destroy the garden._

She thanked Lancer distractedly, and turned toward Aarne. As amusing watching him get pummeled was, there was more important things to do. With a headflick she cast a sleeping spell on her teacher then she adressed the other Master." Now that I think about it, you wanted to meet me last night, didn't you? What did you want to ask?"



Crimson King said:


> The noise woke her up. It seems there were several events going on in the house. Slowly, Riesbyfe got up and grabbed her weapon and put on her armor. She headed for the door an opened it. What she was was something out of a circus. Taiga was beating Aarne and another girl with her shinai while Saber and Rider were fighting.
> 
> _Am I the only sane person?_


_ You might very well be_, Rin though tiredly. _Since you're awake, come get something to eat._


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"We each chose our own path, my rival, you should have no regrets." Rider said to Saber as he once again summoned a shield to block the long combo, but Saber was relentless, and it seemed he would keep attacking until he or Rider was dead. "Is this your true decision? Clouded by rage, you attempt to seriously fight an adversary?" Rider said plainly but deeply. 

Ilya watched with amazement at the speed of the Servant's, and was able to concentrate far better with Taiga hitting Lancer's Master instead of her. "Go Rider! Beat the Anti-Hero!" Ilya shouted without embarrassment, cheering Rider on.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

Riesbyfe placed her weapon in a cello case and carried it with her into the dining room. She sat down at a free spot and tried to ignore the insanity and the fourth wall breaking.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer understood the necessity of the plan and how Assassin was technically the best qualified to achive this task. Still he was not thrilled by the idea of making hi? even harder to detect.
> 
> As the Servant left with the small nun, Archer turned toward Caster. "You have just stengtened a madman. I hope you have out securities in place to keep him line, otherwise what will stop Assassin from going wild and leaving a body trail worse than anything Tatari could achieve?



"I do not agree with my master's decisions. From the power of my noble phantasm, the power of my true master, absolutely nothing can hide. Besides, I am fortunate that I was given to a Master with such a kind heart. Had I been given to a more cruel master, like Dio Brando, the entire city would already be in flames."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

Taking the blood bag... "I know this may sound after what have happen but could you stay to rest here, I just have a bad feeling of whats about to come and ... I would feel better that way"

As she say this she go to restroom with the bloodpack... a few minutes later she comes back and without saying a word lay on the bed and fall sleep.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

Taiga had caught sight of Riesbyfe, and this probably drove her over the edge as she screamed out something completely incomprehensible but probably included references to degenerate morality and harems, or something along those lines. It was probably not too far from the truth, which made the entire situation much worse than it had to be. Or much more amusing, depending on the perspective one took when it came to the whole debacle.

"Well, I think that's enough now." Lancer declared before Fujimura Taiga could strike with her Love, her Anger, and all her Sorrow at whoever she could reach, which in this case meant Aarne Edefelt. Lancer had no trouble with letting the boy taste a few hits, since shinai were understandably more painful than they were dangerous, but a final blow like that was just plain deadly.

Which probably explained the glow emitting from the blade, even though both sword and wielder were typically harmless.

Before Lancer could make his move however, Matou Rin had launched a sleeping spell at the force of nature. One that was probably strong enough to put an elephant to sleep, since it did effectively take out the teacher. So in the end, all Lancer had to do was to catch the falling bamboo sword before it could destroy the dinner table. Not that he minded particularly much, bare-handed blade blocks were not unheard of, but they were not within Lancer's field of expertise.

"I'll get you your refills then, Master." Lancer said sagely, preparing a new plate of food for Aarne now that he was no longer under attack.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "I do not agree with my master's decisions. From the power of my noble phantasm, the power of my true master, absolutely nothing can hide. Besides, I am fortunate that I was given to a Master with such a kind heart. Had I been given to a more cruel master, like Dio Brando, the entire city would already be in flames."


  "You sound very confident, but all you did so far was hide in your hole, spy on people and spill their secrets to the four winds like some ill-mannered brat. You pretend to be fair, but so far you've given away nothing of yourself."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "We each chose our own path, my rival, you should have no regrets." Rider said to Saber as he once again summoned a shield to block the long combo, but Saber was relentless, and it seemed he would keep attacking until he or Rider was dead. "Is this your true decision? Clouded by rage, you attempt to seriously fight an adversary?" Rider said plainly but deeply.



"I hate you, that is my eternal decision." Saber knew that Rider could not block him forever, if one of them would tire it would surely be Rider. Overwhelming an opponent was a strategy as well. 

The swings were light and the blade's power was almost entirely in it's sharpness rather than it's blunt force. However the bellguard that protected the hilt of the sabre clashed with every slash, and caused shocks to run through the arms' of Saber and Rider. If Rider tried to shell up and continue his defense, the shocks would eventually break his arm.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Much obliged, Matou." Aarne said tiredly as Taiga fell back, already snoring. "As a matter of fact, yes. I was aiming for us to have an alliance - temporary, of course. We quite likely have the strongest Servants, so it's only natural that we be the last two standing. As you've no doubt seen from Caster's message, there are a few foes that would be a hard fight for either of us individually. The fact that we've both got an interest in keeping Emiya alive just makes the deal even more plausible now. So, what do you say?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> "You sound very confident, but all you did so far was hide in your hole, spy on people and spill their secrets to the four winds like some ill-mannered brat. You pretend to be fair, but so far you've given away nothing of yourself."



"You make a fine point. Then I will tell you who I am." Caster stepped forward to whisper it into his ear.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The swings were light and the blade's power was almost entirely in it's sharpness rather than it's blunt force. However the bellguard that protected the hilt of the sabre clashed with every slash, and caused shocks to run through the arms' of Saber and Rider. If Rider tried to shell up and continue his defense, the shocks would eventually break his arm.



"You think becoming an Emperor was a cakewalk? The sheer amount of effort I put into my goal far surpasses the effort you put into your sword arte!" Rider lectured as he spun powerfully, the centrifugal force of the shield hitting Saber knocking him a few meters away. "Just because you never set a goal for yourself during your life, you think you have the right to hate those who have! My rival, I did not think you were so petty!" Rider said as he dismissed his shield. "One hit, you have one hit that I won't dodge, block, or counter." Rider said as he stood straight, waiting for Saber to deliver a blow against his own honor.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Saber knew it was a bluff, all of Saber's sword strikes were fatal blows by default. It wasn't a matter that needed to be overcomplicated though, not once had Rider demonstrated the ability to kill him. 

A simple attack was all he needed, an attack that he wouldn't fail. A step and lunge would be his assault. It didn't even need to be thought over. Allowing his muscle memory to take over, Saber stepped forward and made a lunge, aimed at Rider's head. The extension was good, and if all went accordingly, Saber would slice into the skull and then the brain. Even a Servant could not recover from an instant kill such as that.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Much obliged, Matou." Aarne said tiredly as Taiga fell back, already snoring. "As a matter of fact, yes. I was aiming for us to have an alliance - temporary, of course. We quite likely have the strongest Servants, so it's only natural that we be the last two standing. As you've no doubt seen from Caster's message, there are a few foes that would be a hard fight for either of us individually. The fact that we've both got an interest in keeping Emiya alive just makes the deal even more plausible now. So, what do you say?"


 Rin's eyebrow twitched. " Don't get the wrong idea. I'm not specifically interested in Emiya's survival, It's just that I don't like people stepping into my hometown and making a mess."

"As for an alliance, I think it's already done, don't you agree? At the very least there's many Servant that annoys me a lot more than yours."


Which brought another though to her mind. _Saber, I told you to not make a mess of the garden, but feel free to mess up Rider._ She thought to her angry Servant.



strongarm85 said:


> "You make a fine point. Then I will tell you who I am." Caster stepped forward to whisper it into his ear.


  "I see." Archer said calmy. " I suppose that's a fair exchange. But you did not answer my question, do you have placed some form of safety on Assassin's augmentations?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> A simple attack was all he needed, an attack that he wouldn't fail. A step and lunge would be his assault. It didn't even need to be thought over. Allowing his muscle memory to take over, Saber stepped forward and made a lunge, aimed at Rider's head. The extension was good, and if all went accordingly, Saber would slice into the skull and then the brain. Even a Servant could not recover from an instant kill such as that.



Rider did not flinch at all at the impending fatal blow, he simply stood there and waited for it to make contact. 

"Rider! What are you doing, dodge it!" Ilya shouted.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Assassin*

Assassin searched through Shinto to no avail - the presence of Rider was simply not here. As he leapt from building to building he felt his earlier calm begin to chip away, but held the raging beast of his bloodlust in check. He wasn't so weak that he would lose control _this_ soon.

Heading across the bridge, he found nothing at first, but suddenly, there! Faint but recognisable was the discharge of Prana characteristic of a fight between Servants. He made a beeline in that direction, though judging by the faintness of the signal it would take him a few minutes yet to reach his location.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

As index returning to the great hall she saw caster scorting the other pair to a room and decide to follow the, listening to the conversation of Archer and Caster.

"As you see Archer we have no plan to device you, you come here trusthing and I was forced to join this war against my will, nor I have a wish to be granted by the Holy grial, I cannot say the same of my partner"

"Yes we hole up and gather information we where late we join 1 day after all masters have summoned their servants, not we had a home, go out in a war without preparations or a suitable place to rest its suicide and you been a war veteran should be aware of this, my reason to fight its simple prevent causalities and see this war to its end, and while I don't have a wish I have to help Caster with his".

After saying this she cheerfull go infront of them "You 2 seems rather tired, seems magic can fix prana but not what tires a soul"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Rider did not flinch at all at the impending fatal blow, he simply stood there and waited for it to make contact.
> 
> "Rider! What are you doing, dodge it!" Ilya shouted.



A slight twitch. That's all it took. The smallest muscular twitch sent Saber's precise attack off course, cutting across Rider's face slicing open his mouth and ear.

Stupid! One was always required to expect failure. It was a primary basic in his art. The slight hesitation may or may not have been too much, but Saber immediately launched a counterattack from his failed position, he would decapitate Rider for sure, the margin for error was nonexistent.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Aarne*



lambda said:


> Rin's eyebrow twitched. " Don't get the wrong idea. I'm not specifically interested in Emiya's survival, It's just that I don't like people stepping into my hometown and making a mess."
> 
> "As for an alliance, I think it's already done, don't you agree? At the very least there's many Servant that annoys me a lot more than yours."



"Quite. But formalities are formalities - you as a magus should know this. And for someone who's 'not interested' in Emiya's well-being, you were very animated about his... shall we say naive tendencies."

"And speaking of annoying Servants... Whilst I'm not opposed to removing Rider, should we at least figure out why on earth he thought it would be a good idea to wander in here first?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> A slight twitch. That's all it took. The smallest muscular twitch sent Saber's precise attack off course, cutting across Rider's face slicing open his mouth and ear.
> 
> Stupid! One was always required to expect failure. It was a primary basic in his art. The slight hesitation may or may not have been too much, but Saber immediately launched a counterattack from his failed position, he would decapitate Rider for sure, the margin for error was nonexistent.



Grabbing Saber's sword wrist, Rider twisted it harshly to the point of almost breaking, then bashed Saber over the head with his heavy shield, sending him crashing down to the floor. "This is why you are still my rival, you understand honor even if circumstances would dictate the worst." Rider said as he helped Saber up, then healed both their wounds and bruises. "You can hate me as much as you want, it's your path and I have no right to tell you otherwise, my rival." Rider said plainly to Saber as he sat down on the dirt floor, leaving himself completely exposed.

"Can you teach me how to cut Rider's face up Saber? It would really help!" Ilya shouted jokingly from where she was watching.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Quite. But formalities are formalities - you as a magus should know this. And for someone who's 'not interested' in Emiya's well-being, you were very animated about his... shall we say naive tendencies."
> 
> "And speaking of annoying Servants... Whilst I'm not opposed to removing Rider, should we at least figure out why on earth he thought it would be a good idea to wander in here first?"



Rin nodded. "Then consider your offer formally accepted. As long as other Servants are around, I won't attack either you or Lancer. And Emiya is an idiot," she added heatedly. " Idiots are notoriously hard to keep alive."

"And I don't think Rider was thinking much at all. He's just playing with us. What's really getting to me is that he gets away with it".

_Saber, use you Noble Phantsm whenever you want!_ She hollered through their link.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> "I see." Archer said calmy. " I suppose that's a fair exchange. But you did not answer my question, do you have placed some form of safety on Assassin's augmentations?"



"I have," Caster said as he stood back and smiled as he allowed his illusion to disappear and show his true age. "In all honesty, I would am not sure I would trust my Master's assertion that she does not have a wish. Although I am not sure if she has realized what that wish is yet. Everyone, has a wish."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin nodded. "Then consider it done. And Emiya is an idiot," she added heatedly. " Idiots are notoriously hard to keep alive."
> 
> "And I don't think Rider was thinking much at all. He's just playing with us. What's really getting to me is that he gets away with it".
> 
> _Saber, use you Noble Phantsm , whenever you want!_ She hollered through their link.



"You have no idea," Aarne said dryly. "He was telling me he wanted to go out and fight Wallachia. Earlier, yesterday, he told me he was going to 'stop' the Holy Grail War. You've known him longer - has he always been like this?"

Over his shoulder, he called to Lancer. "Help Saber if you feel he needs it.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

*Let's all asume these two conversations don't take place at the same time.*



strongarm85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I have," Caster said as he stood back and smiled as he allowed his illusion to disappear and show his true age. "In all honesty, I would am not sure I would trust my Master's assertion that she does not have a wish. Although I am not sure if she has realized what that wish is yet. Everyone, has a wish."


 "I suppose you're right. Wanting for more is proof that we're really alive, after all. And that hold true for you too."



Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thank you for your offer little nun, but we are still enemy. I will not accept too much from you as it might make things needlessly painful in the days to come.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

"Has Julius Caesar ever needed more than a whim to do as he pleases? He is the Supreme Dictator for Life after all. I would not be too hasty to place any reason upon the Patrician's actions." Lancer spoke up, finishing the last of his food as he did. Now that he was fully fed, he was ready to participate in the battle happening on the front porch, though it was unlikely that he would be needed. That is, unless Rider decided to trap the entire group gathered here, in which case his Divine Mystery would probably be useful. Rider was not overflowing with mana like in their first battle, so Blue Moon Crescent Dragon was likely to be enough of a weapon to break right through the Roman Empire.

"I hear and I obey, Master. Saber seems to be fine on his own though. I think I'll go drag Shirou's sleepy bum off the porch instead." The Servant said simply, a trace of bemusement in his voice. Teaming up with Saber had not been something he had envisioned happening, but it looked as though that was going to be the case from now on. Until they were the only ones left, at least, in which case Lancer had every confidence he could destroy Saber in a straight fight. The swordsman did not appear to be from the Age of Gods, and you could count on one hand the number of fighters who could beat Guan Yu born after that legendary age.

And so Lancer stood up and carried Shirou's prone, knocked out body to the couch, where he dumped it and waited to see the results of the battle.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Saber felt short of breath. He didn't understand what had just happened. Did, did he lose? It felt like something broke. His reasoning was failing him.

It wasn't a loss that could be blamed on anyone else, no one else made a mistake. He failed. He lost. If this was a real war, if this was a proper fight, if he had been fighting a pragmatic opponent, he'd be dead. 

He screwed up. Had this happened before? He lost. In a previous War, did he also lose?

To whom? Did he lose to himself? He must have. Saber only lost because of his mistake. His opponent was not better than him. No, never better. He was invincible, but he lost. Rider could not have beaten him. 

What was his mistake? It was that twitch. What caused the twitch? Was it just luck on Rider's part? Was it hesitation from him? Why hesitate? To preserve his honor? 

He never understood why people fought to win. Saber had not known any feeling but victory, and now to feel defeat hurt more than any physical pain. 

By the time he realized what he had missed Rider had healed him! What a joke. Who was this man to think so lowly of him. "It's not over." Saber lashed out from his sitting position and attacked Rider once more.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"Says the person who's taking it easy on me, we both know your Claymore could overpower my shield in a matter of four to five chains." Rider responded casually, not bothering to move from the spot he was sitting. "It would be disrespectful for me not to heal you, especially considering your own courtesy, my rival." Rider continued, still not moving from his seat.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "You have no idea," Aarne said dryly. "He was telling me he wanted to go out and fight Wallachia. Earlier, yesterday, he told me he was going to 'stop' the Holy Grail War. You've known him longer - has he always been like this?"
> 
> Over his shoulder, he called to Lancer. "Help Saber if you feel he needs it.


 Rin passed her fingers through her hair in frustation. "In hindsight, I guess the superhero thing makes a twisted sort of sense with his character.  He's always been an... "helpful" sort of fellow." She said with something nearing disgust in her voice.

"Not just nice, but the sort who always got out of his way to deal with other people's business in their place, no matter how much he had on his own plate. It just drives me up the wall." 

Rin shook her fist determinedly. "I'll make sure to knock him out tonight before he does something stupid. "


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Says the person who's taking it easy on me, we both know your Claymore could overpower my shield in a matter of four to five chains." Rider responded casually, not bothering to move from the spot he was sitting. "It would be disrespectful for me not to heal you, especially considering your own courtesy, my rival." Rider continued, still not moving from his seat.



It wasn't a proper attack, very rarely had Saber needed to attack from a sitting position, and the times when these attacks were made against another man who was sitting never occurred. So the attack was sloppy. Saber's cut was shallow, just slicing into the arm of Rider. 

Still, Saber used the momentum from his attack to roll across the ground and make his way a fair distance from Rider. The distance was not enough for Rider to close instantly, but Saber most definitely could. If Rider would try to fight in single combat, Saber would demolish him. Saber would _win_ and Saber would do it with his sabre.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2010)

lambda said:


> "I suppose you're right. Wanting for more is proof that we're really alive, after all. And that hold true for you too."
> 
> I thank you for your offer little nun, but we are still enemy. I will not accept too much from you as it might make things needlessly painful in the days to come.



"Of course," Caster nodded in reply.

"You must do what you feel is right of course."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Rider stood up and rubbed at the wound, healing it. Although he didn't have enough mana to properly utilize Roman Empire, he still had quite a good amount. It appears Saber was attempting to beat him without the Claymore. "What a valiant choice." Rider said as he summoned his full gear. "*Roman Impalement!*" Rider shouted as five legionnaires were summoned around Saber and immediately stabbed him with their spears, the omni directional attack being almost impossible to dodge.

Examining Lancer, Ilya touched various parts of his well designed ornate body armor. "How did you get so tall?" Ilya asked Lancer innocently.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 1, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "I have," Caster said as he stood back and smiled as he allowed his illusion to disappear and show his true age. "In all honesty, I would am not sure I would trust my Master's assertion that she does not have a wish. Although I am not sure if she has realized what that wish is yet. Everyone, has a wish."





lambda said:


> I thank you for your offer little nun, but we are still enemy. I will not accept too much from you as it might make things needlessly painful in the days to come.



Index turn her back and with a expresion that tell she was mad and shout "Both of you are idiots... you Caster" Pointing a finger to him with tears on her eyes "you... you should knoew the difference pride can make and more important the difference in having a wish and having what you need, I have what I need, I do have a wish but some wishes are better leave there, pride took what you most wanted in life no?"

"And you" Now having her face close to Amuro "Do you have a duty in life, something to give up your life? I do, and to keep up with my decision and duty I help those in need so stay in this room and rest a bit" pushing him with her light frame.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Rider stood up and rubbed at the wound, healing it. Although he didn't have enough mana to properly utilize Roman Empire, he still had quite a good amount. It appears Saber was attempting to beat him without the Claymore. "What a valiant choice." Rider said as he summoned his full gear. "*Roman Impalement!*" Rider shouted as five legionnaires were summoned around Saber and immediately stabbed him with their spears, the omni directional attack being almost impossible to dodge.
> 
> Examining Lancer, Ilya touched various parts of his well designed ornate body armor. "How did you get so tall?" Ilya asked Lancer innocently.



Saber withstood the attack, layering his body with excess mana. This is why he needed no armor. Saber could deflect attacks merely by releasing mana. He would not be trapped. A powerful thrust was launched, almost like a thrown spear. The force toppled the soldier immediately in front of him and Saber was able to find his way out of surrounding force. 

It was pointless to kill these soldiers, Saber knew they could be re-summoned. His mana continued to pour out, almost overflowing. Saber charged Rider with his weapon held backward, he was going to make a powerful swing, as opposed to the rapid flicks that his weapon was designed for.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> It was pointless to kill these soldiers, Saber knew they could be re-summoned. His mana continued to pour out, almost overflowing. Saber charged Rider with his weapon held backward, he was going to make a powerful swing, as opposed to the rapid flicks that his weapon was designed for.



The legionnaire that was trampled recovered very quickly, and along with the other four began to charge Saber from behind. Rider quickly analyzed Saber's slashing stance, and though it could deliver more power, all he had to do was push his shield into Saber's arm to nullify the strike completely. Rider thrust his spear towards Saber's head, and with Saber's sword arm being pinned down by the shield, it was improbable that he would be able to avoid this.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

"Colada!" Saber announced, stating his weapons name. The blade passed right through Rider's shield, as if it wasn't even there. The attack flew through and cut deep into his chest. Without anything to hold him back Saber made an immediate retreat, utilizing his great sense of distance and Mana Burst. 

"How long will it take to heal that wound?" Saber asked, provocatively. Making a full spin and attacking the legionnaire's behind him. They were slow, and so Saber managed to react to the sudden distance change much faster than them. The cuts made from his blade passed through any armor they had and killed them all. The armor and shields that had been cut did not simply remain unharmed, they were torn apart as if great winds had seen fit to maul the outfits. 

"My Noble Phantasm."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Aarne*



lambda said:


> Rin passed her fingers through her hair in frustation. "In hindsight, I guess the superhero thing makes a twisted sort of sense with his character.  He's always been an... "helpful" sort of fellow." She said with something nearing disgust in her voice.
> 
> "Not just nice, but the sort who always got out of his way to deal with other people's business in their place, no matter how much he had on his own plate. It just drives me up the wall."
> 
> Rin shook her fist determinedly. "I'll make sure to knock him out tonight before he does something stupid. "



"Great, I'll leave it to you, then. I'd do it myself, but my Servant has some strange fascination with the Emiya boy and refuses to let me use such methods, and it's not something I'd want to waste a Command Seal on."

_Still, it's worrying. If it's such an integral part of his mindset, it may not even be *possible* to change it without making him useless._

"Now then, lady from the Church. I see you're feeling well enough to be up and about - what exactly do you plan to be do from now on?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"Hahaha!" Rider laughed, impressed with the sheer utility of Saber's Noble Phantasm. Dismissing the legionnaires, he used mana to instantly heal his wound. "As long as I have enough mana to heal a wound, I can do it almost instantly." Rider responded, answering Saber's question. "However, I seem to have learned something important about your Colada during the last attack, and I have figured out a way to stop it." Rider boasted, waiting for Saber to strike again so that he could demonstrate.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Saber did not believe him. There was no way this man had figured out both the full abilities of his Noble Phantasm, and a weakness, after a single strike. Still, Saber was more than glad to oblige. He would win.

The distance was small, so a lunge would suffice. However, remembering the mistakes he made before, he did not aim for the head. He must always assume failure in his initial attack, and to attack the head leaves the least room to retreat. So now he cut to chest, aiming once more for the largest target. The little girl's magical supply could not fuel Rider for many more injuries.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

Rider dismissed everything except his spear and sword, as armor and shields would only slow him down during this battle. Sidestepping Colada, Rider stabbed powerfully into Saber's arm and caused a large gash, then hopstepped backwards a few paces. "Both of your blades are made to take advantage of defensive or straightforward enemies, but you have zero options at range, debilitating yourself against hit and run tactics." Rider had analyzed this during his past battle with Saber, and was now sure that it was correct. Twirling his spear, Rider prepared to go on the offensive, ready to whittle Saber down to nothing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Saber grinned. His opponent could not have been more wrong. He understood the methods used to reach that conclusion though. Saber was required to fight Servants that had opposed his style of fencing. 

However, hit and run, distance control. Those were basic concepts of fencing, the foundations to his art. He measured the range, and waited for the timing when Rider would take a step back. The second Rider's foot left the ground, Saber took a double step and lunge. A traditional long attack, the distance closed instantly and Saber cut once more into the flesh of Rider's chest. 

He could no longer overcommit to his attacks and make grievously deep wounds, however, the small cuts would add up and eventually Rider would fall. As if to show off, the second his cut was completed, Saber widened the distance, small fast steps, dozens in an instant, had increased the distance between Saber and Rider to almost 15 meters.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

"My range is much farther than yours, don't underestimate me my rival!" Rider shouted as he planted a firm stab across Saber's other arm during his retreat, and it would have been far deeper if Saber wasn't so fast. "I can always get at least two hits on you, one on the approach and one on the retreat, while at most you will only be able to inflict a single wound." Rider continued. "And if I simply wait for you to strike first everytime, I will always leave the engagement with less wounds than you." Rider finished, twirling his spear again.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 1, 2010)

"It's a combination of a good diet, exercise, battle, and genetics." Lancer answered the girl truthfully, and looked at her with something that approached sorrow. It was easy for a being like Lancer to understand what the small child was with a glance, innate magical talent or otherwise. After all, he was not only a Heroic Spirit, but also a Divine Spirit, a deity that was actively worshipped in this part of the world. Identifying whether a being standing before him was human or not was frighteningly simple, and it simply built on from there.

"Unfortunately it doesn't look like you're going to grow much more, child." The red giant clad in green and gold patted the silver haired girl on the head with a huge hand, and stepped forward into the battle between the other two Servants, Blue Moon Crescent Dragon in hand. Now that Saber had been forced to show one of his Noble Phantasms, Lancer could not possibly continue to just stand back and watch. It had been his Master's order to give aid when he deemed aid was necessary after all.

"Saber, Champion of Champions, I will lend you my assistance, just for one hit. *Blue Moon Dragon!*" Lancer announced his intention and attack with pride and power, his deep voice resounding across the Emiya Manor. This was the speech of a confident warrior-general, and it was a form of speech Lancer had not had the chance to use ever since he had been summoned. The sheer ridiculousness of the Roman Empire had left him merely shouting what he said, and he had been too worried by Lu Bu to care about much else at the time.

The pair of energy dragons ripped forth from the blade of Lancer's guan dao, twisting around Saber's frame and rearing to attack simply because that was what they did. They snapped at arms, legs, and neck, with the ultimate goal being to rip their target's head off in the most gruesome and quick way possible, but for Lancer, it was a clear message to Rider.

_There were two powerful Servants here, and Rider would be best served by running far away from this fight, not to return._

Whether or not Rider took this message to heart, and whether or not Saber would need any more help was hardly an issue from here on. Lancer simply wanted to give Rider the same chance to survive that Rider had given Lancer when they had fought, and had no intention of stepping further into the sacred ring of duelling warriors. As if to show that, the Servant turned his back on the battle and refused to watch it any more than he already had.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 1, 2010)

_I should step in to stop this madness before they destroy this house._ Riesbyfe thought as she continued eating.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> _I should step in to stop this madness before they destroy this house._ Riesbyfe thought as she continued eating.


_By all means, If you think you can do something about the pompous fool, please do so._ Rin answered simply.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 1, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Whether or not Rider took this message to heart, and whether or not Saber would need any more help was hardly an issue from here on. Lancer simply wanted to give Rider the same chance to survive that Rider had given Lancer when they had fought, and had no intention of stepping further into the sacred ring of duelling warriors. As if to show that, the Servant turned his back on the battle and refused to watch it any more than he already had.



"Ilya, it's your choice." Rider asked to his Master. "I don't want you to die Rider." Ilya responded. "Is that so? Do you want to stay here or are you coming with me?" Rider continued asking. "I'd like to stay with big brother for a while longer, can you pick me up tonight instead?" Ilya pleaded. "Of course, Ilya." Rider said as he took a moment to heal his wounds, then started to get into the automobile.

"My rival, I hope we will meet once again on the field of battle! Your debt has been repaid, we can have a true fight next we meet! " Rider said to Lancer with an aura of pride. "I will not do you the dishonor of healing your wounds, as you went all out to fight against me, my rival!" Rider said to Saber as he left the Emiya Residence in the limousine. It was still quite early in the morning, and there were a multitude of things that Rider needed to do today. 

"So! I'm hungry." Ilya said as she walked over to the table and started picking off food indiscriminately.


----------



## lambda (Apr 1, 2010)

Rin grabbed the kid by the scruff of her clothes and lifted her to her feet. The look the Einzbern threw at her was unsettling but she refused to be cowed. "Don't touch people's food without permission! I don't remember anyone telling you it was alright for you to stay here."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 1, 2010)

Saber rose from the battle, he knew that his wounds would be healed by taking magical energy from his Master. He knew that each scratch, each slash, each gash he took, was taking a toll on his Master's magical energy. 

He had massive amounts of Od, internal energy, and Saber could replenish it quickly. For him, for a servant, a Master's energy is what allows them to keep such great amounts of energy internalized. _"Thank you."_ Saber had to swallow pride to tell this to his Master, even though no one else would hear it, but he felt the honor he would gain with her was worth the pride he lost.

Saber knew he made mistakes in his fight against Rider, his mistakes were numerous, he had relied too much on a single tool, a single attack, a single stratagem. He would practice so that he could recognize it next time, next time he would see the weakness, he would know which tool to use, and he would defeat Rider without fail.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

"I don't think big brother would say no though." Ilya continued plainly as did a short dive, stealthily forking up a croquet from the other side of the table. "Mmm! This is really good!"  Ilya said as she savored the taste of the delicious food.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 2, 2010)

*Assassin*

By the time Assassin came anywhere near to where the fight was taking place, it was over. That was a shame - Assassin would have liked to have seen the abilities of his foes, but it was hardly urgent. What was urgent was the car speeding in his direction far faster than any car should be capable of. Folding the magic paper in the arrangement Index had told him would let him contact everyone back in the mansion, he rasped into it, feeling very stupid as he did so.

"Found him. Following him now."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

Rider sped through the roads, unaware that Assassin was following him. Reaching one of the few restaurants that were open this early, he went inside and sat down. Rider opened a menu and was impressed with the selection of food and beverages, glancing over all the delicious looking dishes. Even though Servant's didn't need to eat, it wasn't a bad thing to satisfy himself with the food of the new world. "I'd like to eat this grilled salmon, along with some white wine." Rider said to the waiter, and looking around he seemed to be the only person here at this time. Rider sat down patiently as he waited for his order, wondering if the food of the new world would live up to his expectations.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2010)

Before he could say anything in Index, assassin had his attention, "Good work tracking him down Assassin. Listen closely, the events I am about to show you are what will happen between you and Rider in the near future. Keep in mind that moment you do something differently then what I show you, every event from that point on will be different."

Caster goes on to show Assassin the exact route that Rider is about to take and is likely to happen as a result of Assassin's next move.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 2, 2010)

*Aarne*



Nimademe said:


> "I don't think big brother would say no though." Ilya continued plainly as did a short dive, stealthily forking up a croquet from the other side of the table. "Mmm! This is really good!"  Ilya said as she savored the taste of the delicious food.



"Big brother?" Aarne raised an eyebrow, glancing from Ilya to the unconscious Shirou and back again. "You keep saying that, but no matter how you look at it, you two aren't related." More importantly, this girl seemed far more powerful than Shirou had been - in terms of raw power, Aarne wouldn't even hesitate in saying this girl outstripped him. But it was... wrong, somehow. There was something wrong about her prana, something he couldn't quite put his finger on.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

"Big brother was adopted by dad, obviously!" Ilya said carelessly as she forked a few of the meatballs, savoring the delicious taste and texture. "Is there any desert?" Ilya asked, craving for something sweet.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 2, 2010)

*Assassin*

Rider ate. And ate. And ate. Assassin watched dully from his position on top of an adjacent building as the Servant tucked into another lavish course. Still, at some point he'd have to come out, and Assassin didn't particularly want to move and screw up the future Caster had predicted.

Still, just waiting here was making him hungry. Not in the mortal sense of the word - a Servant didn't _need_ to eat, but all the same, just as they could still appreciate the taste of food, he was beginning to feel the urge to fulfill his own tastes.

And if Caster, Archer and the others were watching him as he did it, it would make it all the sweeter; knowing that they had to rely on a man they must despise in order to defeat their enemy.

Still, as long as he could hold it in, he would. Not for their sakes, of course. Not at all.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

Rider was immensely satisfied from the new world cuisine, the food having a far superior taste than the food he had when he was alive. "My compliments to the chef, that was delicious." Rider said to the waiter as he left the restaurant, unaware that Assassin was lurking undetected nearby. Dusting off his clothes, Rider deftly walked to the parked automobile and briskly opened the door, then started the limousine up, the roar of the engine signalling that it was ready to move.


----------



## lambda (Apr 2, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Big brother was adopted by dad, obviously!" Ilya said carelessly as she forked a few of the meatballs, savoring the delicious taste and texture. "Is there any desert?" Ilya asked, craving for something sweet.


 "Dessert at breakfast, you dimwit? Where do you come from?"

The presence of the homunculus was getting on Rin's nerves. As long as the other vessel was nearby, there was a chance she would be the one to absorb the defeated Servants and Rin had no desire to get into a Spirit chasing race with her. Rin wanted to kill the girl, to rip her open and strangle her with her own guts. 

But doing so with in present company would be unwise. She had to wait for a chance, even if it meant she'd have to suffer the Einzbern's continued existence in the same hemisphere as her for a while longer.

That decided, the magus stood up abruptly from the table." Thanks for the meal. Sorry to leave you all that way, but I've had a really long day, and night for that matter." As if summoned by words, she had to cover a huge yawn. "I'm going to sleep, I'll be up in the early afternoon so until then don't let Emiya get into too much trouble."

As she left the room, she turned her mind to her Servant. _Good show, Saber._ She said as she funneled most of her left-over mana to him. _But even though I'm sure you had fun with Rider, I expect you to finish him off next time.  After all, I'm sure lancer will be a much better partner, and you won't get to fight him until all the other Servants are dealt with._

_And Riesbyfe, I expect you to answer any question they might have on Wallachia. Saber will fill me in if I need to._

With that, Rin went into the room Emiya had given to her earlier and collapsed on the bed, falling asleep almost immediately.

Then, she remembered.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

"I hail from a land devoid of sugar." Ilya responds with a completely straight face as she skewered a few more of the succulent delicious meatballs and ate them with much gusto.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 2, 2010)

*Aarne*



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aarne grimaced as Rin left, remembering how tired he also was, even with a caffeine-induced booster. He'd have been awake almost 24 hours by the time he eventually got to sleep. And this little girl, Ilya, seemed like she'd be just as much of a headache as Emiya. Not to mention the thankfully unconscious-for-now Taiga.

"More coffee please, Lancer. We've got some task ahead of us." Turning to the woman Rin had introduced as Riesbyfe, he adopted a more serious look. "So, this... Wallachia. Tell me everything you know about him. We've fended off one of his attacks, but all the same I'd rather we were prepared in case he attacks in full strength."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

There was a shape forming in his mind, the same shape that always formed when he tried to clear his mind of all thoughts. It was a beautiful form, brilliant in construction and wonderful in usage. Truly, it could be said to be a great -

His memory of a dream ended there, a dream that Emiya Shirou remembered having ever since he took on the name of Emiya Shirou. It was a dream that was intricately linked to that kind face he had seen in the fire, though he could not know how. After all, Emiya Kiritsugu had nothing to do with the infinite field of [ ] that he saw in his dreams.

Then he woke up.

"Ugh... Fuji-nee went crazy again." He managed as he rubbed the rising welt on the back of his head, blaming the Holy Grail War for the pain that he was going through right now, and wondered if he could get Aarne to pay for the food that he had to use to feed the entire congregation that had suddenly decided that the Emiya Manor was a good place to hang out.

All thoughts of crazy teachers, the rising costs of food, and the sheer stupidity of the war however, were driven out by something much more important. Wallachia, the name of the vampire that was haunting this city. After all, the Holy Grail War was twisted and stupid, but ultimately so long as it was a battle between willing men and women that did not involve innocents, Shirou found it hard to give himself a moral high ground. A rampaging vampire though, was easy. It was something that he could not allow to remain.

"That's right," he said as he lifted himself off the couch, "tell us more about Wallachia. I heard his voice when I was sleeping last night, then suddenly there was an army in my yard." He failed to mention that he was not sleeping, but knocked out by trying to use his magic, but that was something not everybody needed to know.

"Oh, and there's more food in the kitchen."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

"Big brother! Step forth and deliver the delicious cake to me!" Ilya shouted as she rushed up to Shirou and tackled him.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 2, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Big brother! Step forth and deliver the delicious cake to me!" Ilya shouted as she rushed up to Shirou and tackled him.



"So, Shirou. Did it occur to you at any point that telling me you had an adopted sister who is also a Master may have been a _good_ idea?" Then again, Aarne supposed, he couldn't exactly blame Emiya for witholding such information. Since Aarne had made it clear he aimed to win this, it would mean that he would inevitably come into conflict with this girl.

It was surprising, then, that Emiya had agreed to co-operate at all. Unless the girl was deceiving them... but she seemed to genuine to be bluffing.

The revelation that Shirou was an adopted child of Kiritsugu was interesting, as well, accounting for the great difference in mentality between Shirou and the Magus-Killer.

"Whilst you're at it, Shirou; I'd like you to tell me _why_, exactly, you're so committed to this... 'heroism'. And you, Ilya - you do know the circumstances of this Grail War, right? If I chose to, I could have Lancer kill you in an instant, now that you've sent your Servant away." _and don't give me that look, Lancer, not now._ "Why on earth would you take such a risk? Do you think your brother could stop me? Shouldn't you be holed up back in the Einzbern mansion?"

Aarne had no intention of killing the girl, to be honest, but it would be interesting to hear her answers.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

"Big brother's the one who's adopted, Kiritsugu is my real dad!" Ilya shouted loudly, still waiting for Shirou to conquer the land between here and the fridge to deliver the delicious cake to her. "And I'm not officially a Master yet, but Rider still listens to me!" Ilya continued as she showed her arms being empty of any Command Seals. "Something scary attacked my mansion, I didn't even have time to move! I was able to escape, but my maids..." Ilya drifted off, then snapped back. "I believe in Rider! If I call him, he will come!" Ilya finished, showing her utmost confidence about her Servant.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

Shirou stared blankly at Aarne, wondering what he was talking about. He did not have an adopted sist- Oh, right. Of course, he had never heard about her before today. This was the house of Emiya Kiritsugu and Emiya Shirou, no more and no less, and his father had not talked much about his past. Even if he had a sister somewhere, it was not something he would know about.

"I've never seen Ilya before." He said truthfully, walking to the fridge as he did. "She's even more of a mystery to me than to any of you. I don't even know who the Einzberns are."

Sticking his head into the fridge and searching for the cake that he had intended to have after school, Shirou wondered why exactly he was feeding Ilya in the first place, but felt irrationally thankful that his stomach was still where it was and not falling out on the streets right now. A tiny girl like her was the most innocent thing in the world, and innocent children rarely understood the true value of a human life.

"Anyway, I've always wanted to be a superhero since I can remember. My father did too. I'm continuing where he left off, that's all. You don't need a special reason to want to help people." He pulled out the cake and gave it to Ilya, wondering if it was a good idea to have dessert for breakfast.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

Scooping the strawberry off the cake, Ilya plopped it straight into her mouth. "THE BEST!" Ilya exclaimed as she started to eat the rest of the cake, savoring every single bite for all that it was worth. "Thank you big brother, I will have Rider purchase more cake later to make up for this!" Ilya continued, just happy that she was able to be here with her Shirou.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2010)

Berserker was bored and tired. He had been doing his master's whims all night, driving hundreds into madness in his path and granting a few chosen his gift. Still, it was tiring work, and he relished the thought of returning home and watching the rest of his Haruhi DVDs. At least he was going to convert the last of the targets. Finding him was slightly more difficult, since he apparently went on early morning jogs to build stamina.

"Join ussssss." He hissed. "We have pie." 

The final target, the city's chief of police Kobayashi Kiba convulsed and fell to the ground. His eyes melted away, replaced by the same seals of madness he granted his other targets. While to normal people it would seem as if Kiba's eyes were normal, any mage worth his or her salt could plainly see the seals. Oh well, they'll just have to make an excuse involving racoons biting out his eyes, Berserker thought.

"Glad we're done." He said with relief. "Now time to go home and watch the Endless Eight arc!" 

At that moment, Berserker froze. Images long forgotten became clear to him. Sounds that were just background noise became clear and audible. Although they are only fragments, a fraction of his memories have returned. 

His madness though, is as strong as ever.

"Better idea." Berserker grinned. "Let's make other people watch Endless Eight. Over and over again for 2 days. Then let's hand them a screwdriver and a fork, and see which one they'll gouge their eyes with first!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 2, 2010)

The city council sat down together in session.
"The city is going mad, we need to control this situation." One said rising from his seat and slamming his fist down on the table. 
A small woman responded to his alert. "I do indeed believe that something is going on in this city, but how shall we combat it?"

"I don't know, but the police should be doing this not us." Another cried.

"The police are dogs, the power goes to their head without noticing they are powerless indeed."

"I suggest we form our own protection department."

"And what would that include?"

"It will include all council members, plus some specially selected community members, to take up arms and resources to protect this city."

"How shall we acquire such things?"

"We take it from those who have it but daren't to use it?"

"The police force?"

"Yes but they shall not give it freely."

"So by force we shall take it."

"But what shall this new department be called?"

"It shall be named, The Committee of Civil Protection."

"A fine name indeed, but how shall we first make tracks in the sand?"

"We shall first conquer the police force and take its resources as our own, and then we aim to cleanse the city."

"I fair idea, but our minds are old, new plans seldom come to us."

"This fact is also true, new blood will help us to reach out."

"I suggestion to add a new member to the council."

"I agree, a new advisor of some sort and when he is old enough could become full council member. He could guide us towards our goals through new younger eyes."

"Touché, but who?"

"Someone from a respectable family that will bring us no shame."

"Someone rich also."

"Maybe a Matou?"

"No they are too private, a family active in current affairs. I suggest the Tohsaka."

A low mummer as everyone nodded in agreement.

"But who? The females are too tempermental."

"Who then, the others are old enough to sit on council naturally."

"What of the other boy, the whelp."

"Although the situations around his birth are strange and having him show up randomly is strange, but he claims to be Tohsaka and they welcome him. I think he is a fine idea."

"I second the notion of this Tohsaka boy."

"I third."

"I"
"I"
"I"
"I"
"I"
"I"

"The I's have it. Aventré Tohsaka shall become the advisor to the Committee of Civil Protection. He shall help us eraze the insanity plaguing our city."

As that was said, Avy burst into the room and took a place at the centre of the table. This fools were easy to manipulate, Berserker had spend time caressing their madness to this. And what was worse they didn't even notice their insanity present and thought to fight the fire of madness with the very match that started it.

"Now my council, I hear you have problems with the police."

They all nodded, not caring how he knew of his position so soon.

Avy clicked his fingers and Berserker appeared.
"Now this man here, I suggest you instate him as deputy of this committee his strengths shall prove invaluable."

As Avy's hand waved over Berserker he was not the same as before, a spell or a testament has been played to him and he was different. As was the glinting metal he held before him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2010)

Knowing that the moment was right, and in keeping with his forecast, Moses raised his arms with his staff above his head. As soon as he did so Assassin would feel power surging threw him. So long as the caster maintained this pose the advantage in battle would be with Assassin. He maintained the pose for a few minutes before humbling saying, "Master Index, I know well the price of pride, which is why I have learned to cast it aside. Even as a servant I am still an old man. Might you help a man of 120 hold up his arms?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 2, 2010)

She was not as tall as the man, she knew full well his history... maybe his wish was just a second oportunity to do things right, yet she gentle grap the arm in which the man hold his staff.

"I know... sorry I got carried away... sorry, Archer do you mind to leave us and go with your master or rest a bit" say the nun softspoken

In a low whisper, with the warm of her breath "Caster... do we really need to kill for your wish to come true?"


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 2, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Dessert at breakfast, you dimwit? Where do you come from?"
> 
> The presence of the homunculus was getting on Rin's nerves. As long as the other vessel was nearby, there was a chance she would be the one to absorb the defeated Servants and Rin had no desire to get into a Spirit chasing race with her. Rin wanted to kill the girl, to rip her open and strangle her with her own guts.
> 
> ...



_I will answer what I can. It may or may not help._



> "Now then, lady from the Church. I see you're feeling well enough to be up and about - what exactly do you plan to be do from now on?"



"Matou Tohsaka has freed me from Wallachia's control. I will be aiding her. After that, I will return to the church." she answered.



> "So, this... Wallachia. Tell me everything you know about him. We've fended off one of his attacks, but all the same I'd rather we were prepared in case he attacks in full strength."



"The best defense against him is to defeat his avatars quickly and try your hardest to think that the ones you're fighting are not real. Otherwise they'll only get stronger. And do not let your guard down. One you defeat an avatar, Wallachia will make another one to attack."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 2, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it _would_ be that difficult, wouldn't it. Not really much chance of just waiting out the storm here. And there was always the danger that Caster and whatever group he'd assembled might fail. _Matou and I might have to intervene after all,_ he decided.



Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Big brother's the one who's adopted, Kiritsugu is my real dad!" Ilya shouted loudly, still waiting for Shirou to conquer the land between here and the fridge to deliver the delicious cake to her. "And I'm not officially a Master yet, but Rider still listens to me!" Ilya continued as she showed her arms being empty of any Command Seals. "Something scary attacked my mansion, I didn't even have time to move! I was able to escape, but my maids..." Ilya drifted off, then snapped back. "I believe in Rider! If I call him, he will come!" Ilya finished, showing her utmost confidence about her Servant.



"Something attacked the mansion, you say...?" _Servant Caster, obviously. He's there right now, and obviously powerful enough... And just because he's opposed to this vampire does't mean he's a good guy..._ He made a note of this, already beginning to concoct a plan. "And you don't have anything to fear - I won't attack you." He wasn't some mad killer, and so long as she wasn't a proper Master, there was no reason to do so. Even if she was, for some strange reason he felt he'd make an exception, and seek to defeat Rider rather than kill her.

Shirou had spent his time watching something on the television, but the sounds couldn't penetrate the fuzz surrounding Aarne's mind. The boy seemed quite animated, though, saying... something loudly.

"Yes, yes, of course..." he answered, and otherwise tuned the boy out entirely. At some point, because Aarne was by now too far gone to accurately tell the time, Rin returned. 

Forcing himself up, he staggered past Rin.

"They're all yours now, Matou," and calling over his shoulder "Lancer, wake me up if something urgent happens!" before he made his way, somehow, to the guest room he was staying in. The minor curse he'd applied to the room had not been disturbed, which was good, and at the same time fairly disappointing - he'd have thought the Matou would at least make an effort. But that didn't really matter. What mattered was how soft and inviting the bed looked. He was out like a light moments after lying down on it.

With his luck, everything would go to hell whilst he was asleep, but right now, Aarne didn't particularly care.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

"So Wallachia's method of fighting is by summoning familiars right next to his enemies? That makes things simple then, if we defeat everything he summons he should never have a chance to run wild and suck the entire city dry. All we have to do is to find his main body and destroy that." Emiya Shirou nodded to himself, as though he understood the kind of threat that this Wallachia vampire was. If this Dead Apostle was the type to summon armies in his house, than the fighters here were more than enough to take care of them. He knew that Aarne and Matou were fairly unlikely to agree to vampire hunting in the middle of their Holy Grail War though, so Shirou would have to find and beat the main body himself. Of course, he still had a promise that he could use right now, and he intended to use it.

"Anyway, Aarne. You promised that you would have Lancer follow me when I go search for Wallachia. I hope you still remember that." It was important to remind people of the deals that they made once in a while. It would not do for the Master to forget such an important thing after all, and Shirou had no intention of dying in a ditch somewhere with all his blood sucked dry. It was one thing to willingly risk his life to protect this Fuyuki City that he called home, but it was another thing altogether to reject the aid of a Servant, whose abilities vastly exceeded that of a human.

"Yes, yes, of course." Aarne had replied, apparently not paying any attention. Lancer was listening though, so that was enough.

Satisfied with the information that he had obtained, Emiya Shirou turned on the TV and watched as the news went on, following his daily morning routine without serious thought, briefly wondering how he was going to fit everybody at the table now that the number of residents in this house had suddenly quintupled. Sextupled, probably, if Ilya was really staying here.

_A rash of murders at a hotel-_ The news started, and Shirou suddenly forgot about a lot of unimportant things like the number of people staying in his house. The descriptions of the victims showed clearly that the murders were not something that were done by human hands.

Now, if only he knew what to do about it. Shirou hated being so helpless.


----------



## lambda (Apr 2, 2010)

Rin stretched her sleep addled limbs as she emerged from her room. She was secretly surprised that nothing had interrupted her rest, but thankful all the same. Her mana reserves was more or less back now and she had learned a great deal.

She entered the living room. As far as she could tell everyone was there,  yet the only one who reacted  overtly to her arrival was the Edelfelt. He looked as tired as she had been and she wondered why he'd waited so long to go to sleep. After all, it wasn't like he would have noticed anything that would get past their Servants in his condition. Maybe he was still wary of her, she supposed.

Smart boy.

He got up and lumbered heavily past her. "They're all yours, Matou." She nodded in aswer, though he could not have seen it. No matter, she wasn't terribly interested in him right now.

No, her current target was the braindead fool sitting in front of the television, practically oblivious to anything else. She stalked toward him until she was right behind him.

"E-mi-ya-kun" she singsonged, making him jump out in fright. He turned slowly toward her and she greeted him with a sickly sweet smile. "I believe you owe me an explanation."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

"Ma-Matou?!" Shirou jumped back when he saw the origin of the voice. It was dangerous. Very dangerous. So dangerous in fact, that he wanted to hide in his room under his covers. Of course, that would do nothing to a persistent Matou Rin. Anybody would be able to tell that much. They would have to be completely stupid to believe otherwise.

"An explanation? Whatever for?" Of course he knew that Matou was talking about. Just because he knew what she was talking about did not mean that he was going to answer her though. Right now he was too nervous to think of an excuse to defeat any criticism that she could level at him, and it would probably remain that way for a long time. This was Matou Rin that was standing before him after all, the number of boys his age who could handle her was probably tiny. Shirou certainly hoped it was tiny, it would just make him depressed if it was not.

"Oh, right! I remember now! I was going to find out more about this Wallachia just in case he attacked anyone!" It was part of the truth, and it was a part that Shirou could part with. He did not need to mention the bit where he wanted to defeat a vampire by himself because Aarne had refused to lend him any reasonable aid. Matou was probably the same, and if that was the case, there was no point in trying to explain things to her fully either. He would just have to find a way to defeat the Dead Apostle by his own power, by creating an Emiya Shirou that could defeat a vampire within himself.


----------



## lambda (Apr 2, 2010)

" Is that all it was? How strange, that's not what I heard from Aarne."

Rin's smile never slipped, yet somehow it seemed like the entire room had gotten darker.

"You shouldn't tell lies, Emiya-kun. You're so very bad at it."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 2, 2010)

At that point, Riesbyfe walked into the room. She had caught what Emiya Shirou had said and had learned what he could do.

"If you wish to fight Wallachia, you will need to surpass your current level. knowing only reinforcement magic is not nearly enough to fight a normal Death Apostle, never mind a Death Apostle Ancestor. " Riesbyfe stated.


----------



## lambda (Apr 2, 2010)

Rin sillently approved of the unasked reinforcement. " See? Listen to what the profesionnal vampire hunter says. You getting invovled with this will only make you a burden. You wouldn't even be good enough for bait."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

"Lies? I'm not telling any lies!" Shirou half-shouted as he inched away from Matou. This was going beyond dangerous now. It was deadly. Matou Rin was a deadly person, and Emiya Shirou reminded himself never to do anything that would anger her after this was all over. It was probably no coincidence that it felt as though the room was suddenly colder, darker, and lonelier than it was a few moments before.

He shot a pleading look at Lancer, who merely told him to suck it up with the look the Servant sent back. A man had to face up to what he did and what he wanted to do after all. They were a pair of eyes that told him to remember to take responsibility, and Emiya Shirou almost cried. That was unfair, way too unfair. So was Matou Rin. So was the fact that Aarne had left to sleep as well. Everything about this situation was unfair.

Then Riesbyfe spoke, and all of Shirou's hopes drained away. Matou was not supposed to know that he wanted to defeat the Dead Apostle. Then again, there were a lot of things that Matou was not supposed to know, but that could be left for another day. Amazingly though, Matou Rin's response to Riesbyfe was amazingly calm, as though lacking the sharp edge that he had almost come to expect of her, probably because Aarne was very much the same way.

"All I have to do is get stronger, that's all." Shirou mumbled, speaking to nobody in particular. Stronger, strong enough to defeat a vampire. It was something a human would be able to manage, that had been what Emiya Kiritsugu had told Emiya Shirou so many years ago. Besides, even Riesbyfe Stridsberg was more or less a human, and so was the general he had seen last night, and they could even fight Servants without dying immediately. Emiya Shirou could do that too, someday.


----------



## lambda (Apr 2, 2010)

"Get stronger?" Rin repeated dismissively. "In an afternoon? Emiya, I'm not going to get into your issues right now because we wouldn't be finished by newt week, but how in god's name do you expect to get stronger anytime soon?"

She shook her head sharply, sending her hair flying. "You can't even do a reinforcement right and you think you're suddenly going to come up with something that will make a Dead Apostle notice you? Get real. "


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 2, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "Lies? I'm not telling any lies!" Shirou half-shouted as he inched away from Matou. This was going beyond dangerous now. It was deadly. Matou Rin was a deadly person, and Emiya Shirou reminded himself never to do anything that would anger her after this was all over. It was probably no coincidence that it felt as though the room was suddenly colder, darker, and lonelier than it was a few moments before.
> 
> He shot a pleading look at Lancer, who merely told him to suck it up with the look the Servant sent back. A man had to face up to what he did and what he wanted to do after all. They were a pair of eyes that told him to remember to take responsibility, and Emiya Shirou almost cried. That was unfair, way too unfair. So was Matou Rin. So was the fact that Aarne had left to sleep as well. Everything about this situation was unfair.
> 
> ...



"What can you do to get stronger? All you know is reinforcement. If you knew the next step, you'd be more useful, but right now you're helpless." Riesbyfe picked up a magazine and rolled it up, then passed it to Shirou.

"Also, I've never seen you fight before. Reinforce that into something stronger. I want to see if you can even fight" Riesbyfe said as she took her weapon out of its case.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

"Even if there's a 1% chance, no, even if there's less than that, that's a chance I'll have to take. If there's a vampire loose in this city, then I can't allow that, even if it means my life. Not as Emiya Shirou, and certainly not as the son of Emiya Kiritsugu. I'll get stronger, you'll see." Shirou replied without hesitation, clenching his fists so tightly that their knuckles turned white. He had the determination to succeed, and that was all he had. If that was the case, he would have to take that determination and drag it screaming and kicking until it became something he could fight with.

"Riesbyfe! I'll take you on. But not here. We'll fight in the dojo." He said as he turned his attention to the strange woman from the Church, picking up the magazine as he did. This was as good a chance as any. If Riesbyfe Stridsberg was a fighter from the Church who could take on vampires, then Emiya Shirou had to know how much farther he had to go before he could fight vampires himself. He had no holy aegis nor did he have any daggers he could use, but he had to find a way to win anyway. What was it Lancer had said? He had to find an image of a stronger Emiya Shirou and work towards that image. That was all that Emiya Shirou could do.

When he got to the dojo, he pulled a shinai off the sword rack and stared at both magazine and bamboo sword, and decided to go ahead and just Reinforce the both of them. There was nothing wrong with having a sword and a shield at the same time after all, and he could do with a backup weapon just in case the shinai was not enough.

"Trace, on." He said, envisioning the flow of prana from his magic circuit into the weapons. Making them stronger was not going to be a problem from here on, what was important was making them strong enough.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 2, 2010)

Riesbyfe waited for Shirou to finish. She will use this opportunity to evaluate the boy's fighting skills and determine his level of magic. If his reinforcement was good enough, she may be able to force him into the next level of magic and use projection.

Riesbyfe equipped her weapon and extended the blade at the end of the weapon. If the boy's reinforcement was good enough, he may be able ot block several hits before the blade cuts his weapon apart.


----------



## lambda (Apr 2, 2010)

"Hey, get back here!" Rin shouted to the fleeing young man. "I'm not finished with you!"

"What is wrong with you?" she hissed to the vampire hunter as they followed him to the dojo. " I did not allow you to talk so you could encourage his idiocies!"


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 2, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Hey, get back here!" Rin shouted to the fleeing young man " I'm not finished with you!"
> 
> "What is wrong with you?" she hissed to the vampire hunter as they followed him to the dojo. " I did not allow you to talk so you could encourage his idiocies!"



"I will beat him mercilessly to show how futile his attempt to fight Wallachia is. But if I can push him to start using projection, maybe he can be our blacksmith" Riesbyfe said. There was a trace of humor in her voice.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

Analyse the form of the weapons in his hand, understand the vessels into which his prana could flow, and finally call upon his prana from his magic circuit and pump it into the shinai and the magazine. It was a simple technique, a technique that would have taken him the better part of an hour a few days ago, but he could not manage in an instant. Perhaps it was because he had taken the time to truly understand how to use his magic, taken the time to understand his own body. Aarne's teachings had pushed Emiya Shirou from a mage who did not deserve the sum of his magic circuits to a mage who could at the very least reinforce a pair of weapons.

If the shinai was a longsword, the rolled up magazine surely had to be the main gauche, the defending dagger so commonly used in many parts of the world. Even the famous Miyamoto Musashi had used such a style, with a long blade and a short blade working together. If that was the case, Emiya Shirou would surely be able to manage something. Besides, a pair of blades felt natural for him, as though it was the way he should be fighting.

Raising his reinforced shinai that was now tougher than steel, Shirou launched an overhead swing at the head of Riesbyfe. He never learned Kendo, but anybody could tell you that it was meaningless to attack the body where the shield could easily reach.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 2, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Analyse the form of the weapons in his hand, understand the vessels into which his prana could flow, and finally call upon his prana from his magic circuit and pump it into the shinai and the magazine. It was a simple technique, a technique that would have taken him the better part of an hour a few days ago, but he could not manage in an instant. Perhaps it was because he had taken the time to truly understand how to use his magic, taken the time to understand his own body. Aarne's teachings had pushed Emiya Shirou from a mage who did not deserve the sum of his magic circuits to a mage who could at the very least reinforce a pair of weapons.
> 
> If the shinai was a longsword, the rolled up magazine surely had to be the main gauche, the defending dagger so commonly used in many parts of the world. Even the famous Miyamoto Musashi had used such a style, with a long blade and a short blade working together. If that was the case, Emiya Shirou would surely be able to manage something. Besides, a pair of blades felt natural for him, as though it was the way he should be fighting.
> 
> Raising his reinforced shinai that was now tougher than steel, Shirou launched an overhead swing at the head of Riesbyfe. He never learned Kendo, but anybody could tell you that it was meaningless to attack the body where the shield could easily reach.



Riesbyfe saw the attack and considered several options. Her instincts told her to punch the boy in the stomach with her gauntlets. She decided against it. She wanted to defeate him yes, but also force him to advance his magic. And an unconscious person couldn't do much advancing. Instead, she whipped her shield at the shinai in a backhand slap motion.

The two weapons collided. The shinai, which was now stronger than steel, could probably bounce off a normal shield easily. But against a conceptual weapon designed to defend against attacks from True Ancestors, its performance was much worse. The wood bent on contact, then snapped. The reinforced shinai shattered into pieces as the conceptual weapon destroyed it with its age and power.

Riesbyfe leaped back 10 feet after that strike and assessed the situation. The boy only had his rolled up magazine left and that would do almost nothing against her weapon.

" You have no weapon left. That magazine is not going to do anything at all if I could destroy your shinai. Will you surrender or continue?" Riesbyfe asked him.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 2, 2010)

"Pointless." Saber stated to himself, looking at Emiya's attempt at an attack. Not only was his assault lacking in proper technique, but Shirou himself was too slow, too weak, and too defenseless. If such an opponent had approached Saber, the response would not be something as generous as defending. Saber would have slit both his wrists and moved out of distance. 

If your weapon is not superior to your opponent's, and you are not superior to your opponent, where did the hope for victory lie?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 2, 2010)

"Tch." That was all Shirou could say in reply to Riesbyfe. A reinforced weapon was magical, and could very well rank amongst conceptual weapons in power, but it appeared to still be no match for the Burial Agency. He needed something much stronger, which meant that his magazine was useless now, so he tossed that away without a second thought. Emiya Shirou would not be able to beat this woman with a reinforced training tool, she had already proven that. If he had a real weapon, like the sword from last night, he could possibly strike the shield without the sword breaking into pieces.

If that was the case, then he had to get a real weapon for himself. That was what Lancer had said, after all. Imagine what a version of himself that could defeat his opponents was like, and work to turn that image into a reality. The Servant had probably meant image training, but Shirou had no time to care about such differences right now. He could create an image, and he could turn that image into a reality. All that mattered was whether the image could hold. He had always found it easier to create a kettle than to reinforce one after all.

"Trace, on." An Emiya Shirou that could defeat the woman. The first image that popped into his head was an Emiya Shirou that wielded a pair of swords, just like Saber did. On the other hand, Saber was a Servant. There was no point in having a human match a Servant after all, not if he could not beat a vampire hunter. If not a Servant, then a human. The strongest humans Shirou knew flashed across his mind. Kiritsugu was too good a mage for Shirou to follow, the shield Riesbyfe held was too odd for him to even think of using, but that one image could hold. Emiya Shirou could imagine himself being such a person.

Analyse the structure of the weapon, comprehend the materials and creation, hold the image, and create the blade. Shirou was surprised that he remembered what he had only seen for a brief moment, but then again, he had never forgotten a blade in his life. He did not know why, but Emiya Shirou understood blades. He was fascinated by them. Swords were the best, but even spears and halberds were beautiful, and it was a halberd that he was trying to imagine now.

Emiya Shirou holding a halberd. Not just any halberd, a halberd that would hold its own even against a Servant. Maybe not win, but the ability to exchange blows with a Servant as a human was already great.

In his hand was Lu Bu's halberd, Houtengeki, and Emiya Shirou charged with uncharacteristic strength and ferocity, as though he were adopting not just the weapon, but the strength and skills of the Flying General for himself as well.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 2, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "Tch." That was all Shirou could say in reply to Riesbyfe. A reinforced weapon was magical, and could very well rank amongst conceptual weapons in power, but it appeared to still be no match for the Burial Agency. He needed something much stronger, which meant that his magazine was useless now, so he tossed that away without a second thought. Emiya Shirou would not be able to beat this woman with a reinforced training tool, she had already proven that. If he had a real weapon, like the sword from last night, he could possibly strike the shield without the sword breaking into pieces.
> 
> If that was the case, then he had to get a real weapon for himself. That was what Lancer had said, after all. Imagine what a version of himself that could defeat his opponents was like, and work to turn that image into a reality. The Servant had probably meant image training, but Shirou had no time to care about such differences right now. He could create an image, and he could turn that image into a reality. All that mattered was whether the image could hold. He had always found it easier to create a kettle than to reinforce one after all.
> 
> ...



_The boy learns fast_ Riesbyfe thought as Emiya Shirou charged at her. Not only did he figure out how to use projection, but he replicated the weapon of a historic figure and took on their skills. It seems the boy had achieved Eyes of the Mind. But there was still something that had to be tested. The one fatal flaw in projection. Riesbyfe repeated her previous attack of striking the halberd. A normal projected object would shater instantly. Let's see if the boy's imagination can keep the weapon from breaking.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 2, 2010)

"W-ow, that's pretty impressive big bro, have you been practicing?" Ilya had been watching somewhat silently the whole time, as Shirou traced Houtengeki and fought with it too. "Up! Up! Down! Down! Sweep! 360 Spin!" Ilya continued jokingly while Shirou fought the gray haired girl Ilya had no idea about. "What's your name anyway grayie?" Ilya asked impolitely, not caring that the gray haired girl in question was in battle.

-------------

Rider had stopped at a bookstore to fill his head with information. Things such as machines and technological breakthroughs of the new world, stuff that he was extremely interested in. Though the prices seemed exorbitant, he wouldn't have a problem buying a few in case he had the chance to conquer the world again after this war. The world was a lot bigger than he had remembered it to be during life, but that was to be expected. For one, Rider thought that he would purchase a computer for easier access to information, something that he read about in one of the magazines. He couldn't believe something so convenient existed, and he'd be damned if he wasn't going to acquire one.

Getting in his parked automobile, Rider drove to the shopping district in Miyama to purchase one the fabled information boxes. Reaching there in record time, he asked many different people for their opinions on what would be the best information box. Settling on a smaller portable model, Rider set himself to read the instruction manual, in hopes of understanding this fine machine. Finishing the manual quickly, Rider also bought a portable internet module, something that apparently allowed him to connect to a network full of information at any time through a portal in the computer. The new world was truly amazing in the advances it made, how much easier life would have been in the old world if everyone had one of these. Rider got into the limousine, turned on the air conditioning system, plugged the computer in, and started researching. Rider was very happy.

-------------

Shiki Tohno was a simple man. Sion had left earlier claiming that she had important business, but that it was very nice seeing them all again. Kohaku had already made a section of the house her base, and had purchased something that looked eerily like Hisui. Hisui herself had been helping the maids and butlers with the chaos, with her doing much of the cleaning so that they could focus on cooking food for Arcueid and Ciel. Arcueid and Ciel were pigging out while watching television, and even as powerful as they were, they still acted like normal people when not fighting. Akiha was reading the wide collection of books that were on display in the mansion library. Arihiko... what was Arihiko doing anyway? Shiki thought to himself that he didn't really need to know and didn't really care. 

Shiki himself had been fiddling around with a boat in a bottle set that he found in one of the drawers, yet everytime one of the SUPERPOWER GIRLS got angry or excited, the house shook slightly and he had to assemble most of it over again. Shiki was getting frustrated, but calmed himself down and continued building. At last, Shiki only had one piece left, the pirate captain himself. As soon as he put this red shirted straw hatted pirate captain into the bottle, the pirate ship would be done. Shiki thought he was going merry from the excitement of actually finishing one of these. Fitting the captain through the mouth of the bottle, Shiki had finished the pirate ship. A huge wave of accomplishment washe- "SHIKI! EARTHQUAKE!" somebody from downstairs said as a metallic clang was heard over the whole house. In the ensuing confusion, the boat in the bottle fell off the table and shattered on the floor, and Shiki thought he felt a tear well up in his eye.

This was going to be a long afternoon.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 3, 2010)

Ray question a bit the nun speech to him, but decide to say nothing about it, religion was out of his fields of expertise, and while somehow he did find what the nun say to be true, this was war, still respecting her wishes he turn back to the room where Satsuki was sleeping, he waiting there for a few ours pondering of things, after a few hours of watching her turn around and babble lots of things he feel it was enough, suddenly getting close to wake her up.
Without any warning, and even beyond his skill to know about danger the girl have grapple him by the neck and had him in a horrible compromising position… it hurts it really hurt she was strong, while holding the grip she turn around smashing Amuro with the furniture at the other side of the bed… suddenly he feel a the hot warm breath of his master saying… “I love you… Shiki not that” and again a sudden move and he was… been hugged… not what a guy want from a girl but a brutal bear hug, he feel the air leave him and if she continue 1 or 2 ribs may break.
Taking spirit form and moving a few meters away he pick a pillow and throw it her way.

Sacchin its getting up, she looks like a war had pass, her hair a mess and lets no talk about the war zone around the bed, after a few second she rub her eyes “… ohm Ray morning, what time is it? Is my food ready”?


----------



## lambda (Apr 3, 2010)

"I'm sorry but I'm out." He grumbled while massaging his bruised neck. So much for Newtypes being the next step in human evolution. That had just been embarassing.

"If you want anymore blood, we will have to "hunt", or go back to the hotel. Hopefully Assassin will not have make too much of a mess."  

"Either way, are you good enough to move?"He added while putting his coat back on.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 3, 2010)

"Yeah... still I liked that suit but I am sure the police would be already at the hotel by this time, and there would cameras hidden and the..." one moment she ponder... then she jumped a bit and Amuro just backstep just in case.

"And what time is it? Any news from Assassin? By the way while sleeping I remember this... what do you think?"

She was complety oblivius to all the bruises on Amuro but he seem to catch on her plan.


----------



## lambda (Apr 3, 2010)

Archer listened closely as Sastsuki exposed him her idea. He didn't talk unti she finished. "It's doable, I suppose."  

It was fairly complicated and would take both effort and time, still the return might be worth the effort, and with Caster focused on Assassin they might just not have someone looking over their shoulder. And hell, it wasn't like they had anything better to do right now." It's worth a shot, but we'll need to be careful."

"Let's do it."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 3, 2010)

"Well yes, we are still under Casters spells which means we would be harder to spot unless we are actually see, about normal people I can handle them, but I want to make sure I have enough blood so lets pay a visit to the hospital, and report our plans to both caster and assassin"

She then take the piece of paper and fold it to send a message to everyone "Guys me and Archer would go to the city, we have a plan and would assist Assasin on looking for clues, its around 4pm so we can't let Tatari awaken and find us unprepared".

"Ok Archer you lead, I hope you still have something to go to the city like a car or something".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 3, 2010)

*Assassin*

Another stop. And then another, and then Rider exited a shop carrying some sort of package and did not start the car up again. Assassin's patience was beginning to reach its limits. Folding the paper again to communicate with all the others, with markedly less care than he had before, he snarled into it.

"Rider isn't leading me to his master. This is a wild goose chase. Any objections to me carving the bastard up and getting the information we need the old-fashioned way? Or does that go against your... delicate sensibilities?"

Normally he wouldn't even dream of fighting another Servant, but with the spell Caster had cast upon him, he felt confident now that he could fight Rider if it came to it.


----------



## lambda (Apr 3, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Well yes, we are still under Casters spells which means we would be harder to spot unless we are actually see, about normal people I can handle them, but I want to make sure I have enough blood so lets pay a visit to the hospital, and report our plans to both caster and assassin"
> 
> She then take the piece of paper and fold it to send a message to everyone "Guys me and Archer would go to the city, we have a plan and would assist Assasin on looking for clues, its around 4pm so we can't let Tatari awaken and find us unprepared".
> 
> "Ok Archer you lead, I hope you still have something to go to the city like a car or something".


 Archer shrugged helplessly. "I don't. I didn't plan for coming here, as you know. We'll have to rely on our feet or hope for a hitchhike."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 3, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Another stop. And then another, and then Rider exited a shop carrying some sort of package and did not start the car up again. Assassin's patience was beginning to reach its limits. Folding the paper again to communicate with all the others, with markedly less care than he had before, he snarled into it.
> 
> "Rider isn't leading me to his master. This is a wild goose chase. Any objections to me carving the bastard up and getting the information we need the old-fashioned way? Or does that go against your... delicate sensibilities?"
> 
> Normally he wouldn't even dream of fighting another Servant, but with the spell Caster had cast upon him, he felt confident now that he could fight Rider if it came to it.



Suddendly he hear index voice.

"I am a member of the Necesarius the Church of necesary evil, and this is a holy WAR, and I highly doubt you got your reputation for been... to kind, it does go against my belives but I am not one to force my view of the world to others just try to keep civilians out of this"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 3, 2010)

Riesbyfe struck Houtengeki, but Shirou was not worried. This was a weapon that could fight Servants, it was a weapon that could defend against the Seiryuengetsutou. It would hold against the shield that Riesbyfe wielded. His image of the weapon was confirmed when he struck the shield with all the force that Ryofu Hosen's weapon could manage, and the weapon not only held, it had enough for to blow the average person across the dojo hall. It was the Flying General's weapon after all, such a weapon was not made for a person who lost fights.

Still, it was probably a good thing that he had chosen to create the weapon with an image of a human in mind. He could already feel the burn of his magic circuits, and blood was already beginning to gather behind his eyes. If he had gone all out and tried to forge Tizona and Colada, (how did he know their names?) his nerves would probably have burnt off into nothing, and he would be coughing blood all over the dojo floor. That was not something he fancied doing against a training opponent.

Pulling the halberd back, Shirou adopted a stance he did not know. He had never been trained in how to use a halberd after all. It was a stance he knew because he had seen the history of Houtengeki, and felt the weapon's intentions. He knew how it was to be used, and now all he had to do was to make sure he could use it. The image of the weapon had to hold, and the image of himself wielding the weapon had to hold even more.

A thrust at Riesbyfe's head, a quick recovery, and roundhouse sweep with the crescent blade to the neck. That much he could manage, and maybe he would be able to land just one hit on her. Or maybe not, since Houtengeki was not exactly a training weapon built for dealing non-lethal hits.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 3, 2010)

"So you mean we have to actually Run to the city... ok to hell with the hospital we first get a car or something along those lines for transport" doing a heavy sigh and laching herself in the forest, getting lost on the shadows.

"Keep a eye out, there are still 4 masters out there waiting for a oportunity" this last just was something inside Amuro head.

While jumping the took the paper and fold it again so just Amuro got the message "Ray I have something to ask, I know this is war and you don't want to befriend anyone but do you have something against Assassin, seems like you know each other and your eyes where at each other throat during the breakfast Caster offered"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 3, 2010)

*Assassin*



Xelloss said:


> Suddendly he hear index voice.
> 
> "I am a member of the Necesarius the Church of necesary evil, and this is a holy WAR, and I highly doubt you got your reputation for been... to kind, it does go against my belives but I am not one to force my view of the world to others just try to keep civilians out of this"



"Heh. You know what Rider's like around Servants - Caster's spying should have told you that much. But that's okay. If anything happens... well, it's war, isn't it? Not just any war, but a _Holy_ War, so I'm sure they'll understand."

"Amuro Ray, you've fought Rider before. Any hints you'd like to give to an... old friend?" As he spoke, he crept closer to a position from which he could land on the car.


----------



## lambda (Apr 3, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "He is the one who followed us last night. He and I had a scuffle last night, though we were interrupted before we could really hurt each other." His eyes narrowed. "But from what I gathered, he seems to be deserving of his Class. He's fast, very sneaky and tricky and seems to have an endless lust for cheap kills. In a sense, he is much more dangerous than Rider."

As if on cue, Assassin's voice resonated in his mind.



Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Archer turned to his Master, his dislike clear on his face. "Do you want me to answer, Master? 

Satsuki frowned in thought for a moment, then nodded. "Tell him everything you know. We need to find where is Wallachia before night fall." 

And since Assassin wasn't willing to wait any longer, they'd better do what they could to make him succeed. Archer sighed bitterly, it wasn't the first time he'd made alliance with monsters but it still left a sour taste in his mouth.

"You saw the vision Caster sent us, so you have the gist of it already. Rider is stronger than you. He has access to many lesser spirits and is very confident in his superiority. He can also apparently create his own personal barrier and fight within it. If you think you can subdue him, do it in the first strike."

Archer was about to cut the communication when he somethin jumped to his mind. It was a detail, but important nonetheless. "One more thing. I don't know what it is, but it seems he has an ability to alter the way things should go. I suppose you could think of it as luck, except this would be on a level I've never seen before. So don't be too surprised if your strikes mysteriously go off course."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 3, 2010)

*Assassin*

Weighing his options carefully and mulling over the advice Archer had given him _and how *sweet* it was to hear the barely-suppressed anger in his voice at having to aid a man he despised!_ Assassin reconsidered attacking. He wasn't certain he could defeat Rider, even with the boost Caster had given him; let alone in a single strike, and the Servant had hardly seemed fond of Wallachia himself.

And yet, if he talked to the Servant and things turned sour, he'd have thrown away the element of surprise, the only thing that would give him a chance of fighting Rider to begin with.

But waiting here wasn't going to solve anything. He had to act, and quickly.

Well, if worst came to worst, and he were forced to use his Noble Phantasm, Assassin was certain he could survive, no matter what trick Rider pulled; and who knows, perhaps he'd be even more in favour of spilling the beans after losing a limb or two.

Mind set, Assassin leapt, cleaver in both hands, and landed on the limousine, bringing the weapon down in a sweeping arc towards where he knew Rider was sitting.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

Feeling something land powerfully on the limousine, Rider hastily summoned his shield above himself, blocking the powerful blow just in time. Though the roof of the automobile now had an obvious giant gash on it, Rider himself was unharmed due to his very quick thinking. Kicking the side door off the automobile and hastily rolling out, Rider felt a very slight presence but saw absolutely nothing there aside from his damaged limousine. As the presence disappeared and was lost to his senses, Rider guessed that his adversary for this bout was Assassin judging from the odd circumstances, though he wasn't completely sure. "My rival, don't you know the meaning of diplomacy?" Rider asked jokingly, dusting off his suit and dismissing his shield.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 3, 2010)

*Assassin*



Nimademe said:


> Feeling something land powerfully on the limousine, Rider hastily summoned his shield above himself, blocking the powerful blow just in time. Though the roof of the automobile now had an obvious giant gash on it, Rider himself was unharmed due to his very quick thinking. Kicking the side door off the automobile and hastily rolling out, Rider felt a very slight presence but saw absolutely nothing there aside from his damaged limousine. As the presence disappeared and was lost to his senses, Rider guessed that his adversary for this bout was Assassin judging from the odd circumstances, though he wasn't completely sure. "My rival, don't you know the meaning of diplomacy?" Rider asked jokingly, dusting off his suit and dismissing his shield.



Assassin clicked his teeth. He'd expected that his initial strike would fail, considering Rider's previous fights.

"No harm meant, friend," he chuckled. "Just need some answers. That Master of yours, Wallachia - where is he?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

Not seeing Assassin but hearing his voice, Rider assumed he was nearby. "I think he tries to appear in places with high crowds, so his spawning grounds are extremely limited." Rider explained without missing a beat. "According to the link I had with him last night, he spawned on top of the Amadeyo Skyscraper in Shinto, it's by far the tallest building in the area, you can't miss it." Rider continued without any hesitation. "Is that all you want to know, my rival? If you have more questions, I wouldn't mind answering them." Rider finished airily, controlling the people in the area so that they would not notice the ongoing debacle.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 3, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Not seeing Assassin but hearing his voice, Rider assumed he was nearby. "I think he tries to appear in places with high crowds, so his spawning grounds are extremely limited." Rider explained without missing a beat. "According to the link I had with him last night, he spawned on top of the Amadeyo Skyscraper in Shinto, it's by far the tallest building in the area, you can't miss it." Rider continued without any hesitation. "Is that all you want to know, my rival? If you have more questions I wouldn't mind answering them." Rider finished airily, controlling the people in the area so that they would not notice the ongoing debacle.



"Amadeyo. Got it." An obvious place, now that he thought about it. Wallachia loved theatrics, so he'd hide in plain sight - in the biggest and most ostentatious building available. "Why don't you join us, Rider? You don't seem to like Wallachia, either, and more importantly..." 

he revealed his presence, hopping down from Rider's car, and with arms held clearly away from his weapons, walked over to Rider to whisper something in his ear.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

"I'm not interested, though I'll help you if you are outnumbered or outgunned." Rider responded carelessly. "Is there anything special you have in mind?" Rider asked as he started to walk back to the limousine. "About destroying Wallachia, there is no question about it, I will meet up with you and the others in front of the Amadeyo Skyscraper tonight." Rider continued as he got back into the damaged car, then used his mana to slowly restore the raw vehicular structure. "Do you fancy a ride? It's far more efficient to travel in an automobile instead of on foot." Rider offered politely to Assassin, starting up the engines.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 3, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not interested, though I'll help you if you are outnumbered or outgunned." Rider responded carelessly. "Is there anything special you have in mind?" Rider asked as he started to walk back to the limousine. "About destroying Wallachia, there is no question about it, I will meet up with you and the others in front of the Amadeyo Skyscraper tonight." Rider continued as he got back into the damaged car, then used his mana to slowly restore the raw vehicular structure. "Do you fancy a ride? It's far more efficient to travel in an automobile instead of on foot." Rider offered politely to Assassin, starting up the engines.



"Thanks, but no thanks, friend. I've got things to do, places to go, and I think I've taken enough of your time. I'll see you tonight," Assassin said with a mock salute and bow before he concealed himself again and took to the rooftops. Folding the paper Index had given him, he relayed the probable location of Wallachia to the others, and noted that Rider planned to be there to help them defeat the vampire.

"Now, anything else you need me for, old man? Or should we just meet up at the Amadeyo Skyscraper tonight?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

After Assassin left, Rider started the engine of the automobile and left the shopping district. Since the Emiya Household was conveniently close by, Rider quickly drove there, parking close to the territory but not yet within the boundary field. Removing the computer from the satchel, then opening the laptop once again, he plugged it in using the adapter he bought from the store and reclined the seat of the limousine, relaxing while waiting the appointed time for the showdown with the TATARI. Reading the hours away unless he was interrupted, Rider stayed in the automobile and used the information box until sunset.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 3, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Riesbyfe struck Houtengeki, but Shirou was not worried. This was a weapon that could fight Servants, it was a weapon that could defend against the Seiryuengetsutou. It would hold against the shield that Riesbyfe wielded. His image of the weapon was confirmed when he struck the shield with all the force that Ryofu Hosen's weapon could manage, and the weapon not only held, it had enough for to blow the average person across the dojo hall. It was the Flying General's weapon after all, such a weapon was not made for a person who lost fights.
> 
> Still, it was probably a good thing that he had chosen to create the weapon with an image of a human in mind. He could already feel the burn of his magic circuits, and blood was already beginning to gather behind his eyes. If he had gone all out and tried to forge Tizona and Colada, (how did he know their names?) his nerves would probably have burnt off into nothing, and he would be coughing blood all over the dojo floor. That was not something he fancied doing against a training opponent.
> 
> ...



Riesbyfe avoided the last strike then jumped back and held up he hand.

"Enough. you've shown me you can fight." She said.

"But you'll need to make a better weapon to combat Wallachia. Even that Noble Phantasm is not enough."

Riesbyfe reached into her pocket and took out a photo. In the phto was a black gun. She handed it to Shirou while saying "Project that gun. It is one of the few weapons that can even kill True Ancestors. It's called the Black Barrel."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

"You have to be joking grayie, Shirou can't even use a gun, let alone trace a monster weapon like that, it would kill him!" Ilya reprimanded simply. "I think you're relying on powering him up too much, all of you! If you can't beat this Wallachia guy yourselves, what makes you assume my big bro can with only a single day of training!" Ilya shouted, concerned that everyone was making Shirou pull their weight. "You should just leave it to me and Rider, Rider can't ever lose anyway!" Ilya finished, showing once again her unmatched belief in her Servant, but was actually just worried about Shirou.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 3, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "You have to be joking grayie, Shirou can't even use a gun, let alone trace a monster weapon like that, it would kill him!" Ilya reprimanded simply. "I think you're relying on powering him up too much, all of you! If you can't beat this Wallachia guy yourselves, what makes you assume my big bro can with only a single day of training!" Ilya shouted, concerned that everyone was making Shirou pull their weight. "You should just leave it to me and Rider, Rider can't ever lose anyway!" Ilya finished, showing once again her unmatched belief in her Servant, but was actually just worried about Shirou.



"The Black Barrel is one of the few weapons left that can kill Wallachia. There are many others that can harm him, but not kill. Perhaps you're right. We'll start with something easier." Riesbyfe said to Ilya.

She took out another photo. This one was of a pistol.

"This is the Barrel Replica. Not nearly as powerful as the Black Barrel, but it can still hurt Wallachia."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 3, 2010)

Index after hearing of Assassin report

"Good work, maybe you could check the spot he give you it would be wise to confirm the existance of Tatari there, we shall start working a on ritual to finish him on 1 strike... and thank you for not take any innocent life, we would keep the enchant, so no harm come to you"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 3, 2010)

Caster lowers his arms for the moment and told Index, "I would rather prevent death whenever possible, but until this war is over death is an inevitability we must be prepared for."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 3, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Caster lowers his arms for the moment and told Index, "I would rather prevent death whenever possible, but until this war is over death is an inevitability we must be prepared for."



Resting a bit her arms after the hours they where boosting Assassin she start walking to the Kitchen turning back

"lets get some snacks and a bit of rest, then prepare the ritual to deal with Wallachia and set a plan for what we are gonna to do after it, someone may try to pick us while we are 'weaken'".


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 3, 2010)

"That is like saying fighting a dragon is too hard then making him fight a tiger, it is just completely and utterly stupid grayie." Ilya responded with high exasperation. "Do you even know how tracing works? At all?" Ilya continued, reprimanding Riesbyfe for her extremely unreasonable demands of Shirou. "Besides, big brother looks like he infinitely prefers Houtengeki, and that was already hard enough for him to trace already." Ilya finished, calming down then sitting on the matted floor.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 4, 2010)

"If he can't do it he can't do it. There was never a reason to involve the boy anyway. Besides if he really did end up helping us out, I'd feel bad when I killed him. " Saber interrupted the other's conversation. 

He then directed his attention towards Riesbyfe. "You are far too open with your movements. I don't recall our Master telling you to teach this boy anything, nor to put ridiculous ideas in his head. A slave should not act against their master's wishes."

Saber figured the first step to fixing his wrecked relationship with his Master was to make sure everyone else understood that he had only her best intentions at heart. Then he could make his Master believe that, and eventually himself as well. Of course, Saber's been out of touch with society for a while, such archaic methods may prove ineffectual.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> The city council sat down together in session.
> "The city is going mad, we need to control this situation." One said rising from his seat and slamming his fist down on the table.
> A small woman responded to his alert. "I do indeed believe that something is going on in this city, but how shall we combat it?"
> 
> ...



"A brilliant idea, Mr. Tohsaka." The mayor said, clapping. "Might I suggest he begin by inspecting the police force?"

Everything was going as planned, Berserker thought. The next thing that needed to be done now was to kill those who might have a slight resistance to the coming madness. 

After that meeting Berserker and Avy went to the back of city hall with a couple of police officers in tow. They were all completely insane, but one of them had moments of sanity, and he could clearly see what Berserker really is. 

Berserker raised his weapon into the air, and now that no one who was a threat to them could see what it was, he revealed his weapon of choice. "Oooh, exposition time!" The weapon Berserker wielded resembled a halberd with a crooked pole. The blade was roughly half Berserker's size and had a smooth, streamlined edge. Several long steel chains ending in large wooden cuffs are attached at the bottom of the weapon.

"The first to die for the revolution. Consider yourself honored." One of the wooden cuffs floats upwards and locks around one of the policemen's necks, lifting the policeman up into the air. With a swift swing Berserker decapitates the policeman, his fellows yelling in unison. The headless policeman melts into blue ooze that is then absorbed by his weapon.

Berserker turns to the rest of the policement, chuckling guturally underneath his scarf. "Who's next?"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 4, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Index after hearing of Assassin report
> 
> "Good work, maybe you could check the spot he give you it would be wise to confirm the existance of Tatari there, we shall start working a on ritual to finish him on 1 strike... and thank you for not take any innocent life, we would keep the enchant, so no harm come to you"



"Hrm." It did make sense - after all, there was the possibility Rider was lying to them. And if it came to a fight, Assassin would definitely prefer that he knew the layout of his battleground first.

To that end, he headed towards the skyscraper, to search it floor-by-floor.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Aarne*

Aarne jerked awake suddenly, pulled out of his sleep by another nightmare, and slapped a palm to his head, swearing softly. It seemed he was fated to not have a good night's sleep anytime soon. Forcing himself out of bed, he did his best to make himself presentable. He'd recovered enough, and more importantly, allowed Matou far too much time to have her run of the house, squandering his own opportunity by remaining awake beyond all reasonable limits.

He just hoped Lancer had been able to fit the role of damage control whilst he'd been asleep.

Entering the living room, he was surprised to find it deserted. Well, almost deserted. Fujimura Taiga was still here, asleep or unconscious, and though nobody had tried to wake her, for reasons Aarne could make an educated guess at, she had been dumped on a sofa. 

The television was still blaring, repeating the top headline for today - a brutal and inexplicable massacre in a busy hotel, and he frowned. He didn't particularly care about this city, but some idiot had just come perilously close to breaking the fragile masquerade of the Grail War - this was clearly the work of a Servant. Furthermore, Shirou had been watching television earlier, when Aarne was too sleep-addled to care, so he probably knew about this, which meant he was likely going to demand they go and bring the murderer to justice.

He sighed, and went in search of the others, wherever they were; eventually finding them in what looked to be some sort of training area. The woman from the church and Shirou seemed to have just concluded some sort of practice bout, and Shirou was holding a rather ornate spear. Not richly decorated, but... it had a certain gravity about it, and looked strangely familiar. Seeing Lancer standing off to one side, Aarne went over to him.

"So, anything to report?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> To that end, he headed towards the skyscraper, to search it floor-by-floor.



As Assassin approached the front door of the tall Amedayo Skyscraper, he felt an extremely twisted and maniacal presence. "Now now! Peeking backstage before the grand finale? That's not very good manners! Trying to see the ending early could cause... unfortunate events!" said the presence to Assassin, laughing like a lunatic.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 4, 2010)

Shirou concentrated on the image in his mind, and tried to project the weapon that Riesbyfe had shown him, but found himself completely unable to analyse the weapon, its materials, or its concept, and all that appeared was a simple black handgun and a headache.

"I guess it can't be done. Ilya's right, this is beyond my ability." Shirou said as he released his image of Houtengeki and the gun, dispelling his projection. "I just can't see the nature of the weapon through a photo, although I suppose if I actually saw the Black Barrel I might know how to copy it. I can't promise anything though."

He continued to ignore Saber, trying not to think about how it seemed as though the Servant's greatest desire was to drive Colada and Tizona through his heart. He would defend himself when the time came, but Emiya Shirou could do with one less enemy right now, not when every passing moment seemed to add one more evil to the world.

---

"Master, I see you're awake." Lancer nodded as Aarne walked into the dojo, wondering how he was supposed to report what exactly he had seen. It was halfway between mysterious and just plain heretical, and though Guan Yu had never been a mage in his life, he could tell that what Shirou was using was no mere magecraft. That was not a copy of a weapon, that was a piece of history that Shirou had summoned into his hand. He would recognise that halberd anywhere.

"If I had something to report, it would be that Shirou has exceeded all our expectations in terms of ability. He just summoned Lu Bu's Noble Phantasm, the Sky Piercer, for his own use." The Servant looked at his Master, an unspoken inquiry hidden in his words. He wanted to know from a real mage whether such a thing could be done, whether the greatest treasures of all the heroes of the world could be replicated in such a manner. After all, if everybody could use a legendary weapon, it would simply stop being legendary. A legend was a legend because it was uncommon after all.

"Speaking of which, weren't there a lot of projected items in Shirou's shed? I heard projections disappeared over time because they were forged from the air, but Shirou's summons have not." Lancer stroked his beard as he spoke, wondering what all of that meant. A man that trespassed on legends as though they were nothing, who could make something out of nothing. If that was the norm, magi had surely come a long way since his own, and that did not sit well with Lancer.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Assassin*



Nimademe said:


> As Assassin approached the front door of the tall Amedayo Skyscraper, he felt an extremely twisted and maniacal presence. "Now now! Peeking backstage before the grand finale? That is not in good manners! Trying to see the ending early could cause... unfortunate events!" said the presence to Assassin, laughing like a lunatic.



Assassin froze for a moment, literally robbed of the power to move. His throat went dry and the world seemed to _spin_. Men had called Assassin mad during his lifetime, but this... this was a madness beyond anything he could muster, even in his most savage moments.

For the first time since he was summoned, Assassin felt an inkling of what men would call fear. He knew he was not among the stronger Servants, and this vampire could negate his greatest advantage. Even with the others Caster had gathered, could he hope to stand against such a thing?

But it passed, eventually, replaced by a new mixture of feelings. Indignation, curiosity and a desire to pay this vampire back.

"He's definitely in this building," he said through the paper link to Index and Caster. But I'm not going in there myself. I'll wait until everyone's gathered first."


----------



## lambda (Apr 4, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leaving her own corner of the dojo as Edelfelt joined them, Rin entered the conversation, her tone distinctly irritated. "Projection was abandoned because it was worthless. The amount of mana you'd use to create anything useful would be better used in twenty different ways."

"And the prana requirement to project something like a Noble Phantasm would kill anyone, even assuming they could actually reproduce more than just the outside shape accurately." Yet, the weapon Shirou has used had had too much strength, too much presence to be just an empty husk. Whatever he'd used, it wasn't Gradation Air.

The horrible thought that maybe, just maybe, Shirou might be mildly useful after all bubbled into her mind. 

No, that was ridiculous. His trick was interesting and had made him a short challenge to the Church Agent, but that same Agent had been killed by Wallachia once already. Rin was going to need more than that to be convinced.

"Emiya!" She shouted to draw his attention. "Do your thing again. But this time," She said while pointing toward her Servant, "you'll be facing Saber."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 4, 2010)

Saber was slightly taken aback by the order. Was she trying to test his loyalty? Did she want to make sure he wouldn't go against what he knew she wanted? Saber knew that his Master did not wish for him to kill the whelp, but she hadn't explicitly stated not to. 

"As you wish Master."

He wouldn't use his weapons, that was the only way he would be able to resist killing Emiya Shirou. The boy was slow, his technique was improper, and even with his projected weapon, his strength was not above Saber's. There was no need for a weapon, Saber could swat this boy aside with ease. It was merely a harsh reality check, a well known fact to all those who should be involved in this War was that a Servant could never lose to a human.


----------



## lambda (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh? He was accepting her order to fight an unworthy opponent without complaint? How surprising.

_Don't get too excited out there, Saber, I don't want you to maim him._ She instructed him calmy. _ What I want is to see just how well his copies fare against real Noble Phantasms. So I want you to go and break it._ She wanted to add "If you can", but the dare might just backfire epically. She didn't want to destroy their beautiful relationship after all.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 4, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was just as well that Aarne had not taken a sip of coffee as Lancer was speaking, for he would have just spat it out.

"He... he summoned Lu Bu's weapon? You're sure of this?" But even as he said this, Aarne could see it was obvious. After all, last night, that very same weapon had been pointed at him by its original wielder. This was no simple spear.

"Projection was abandoned because it was worthless. The amount of mana you'd use to create anything useful would be better used in twenty different ways." said Rin, who came over to join them, arms folded and a scowl on her face.

"Agreed. There's no need to lecture me, Matou; all respectable magi know that you can strengthen a blade ten times with reinforcement with the same amount of Prana you'd need to project a new one, and _nobody_ should be capable of projecting a legendary weapon like that." _And yet Shirou had. That went above and beyond all expectations Aarne had had for the boy._

Rin ignored him, as he supposed she would. The girl seemed to be taking this shocking display of competence from Emiya as a personal affront, and he supposed he should too - the boy he'd previously dismissed as a non-entity was now performing magecraft of a type and level he'd never dreamed of.

But setting a Servant - not just any Servant, but _Saber_ on the boy? That may be too harsh.

As soon as he realised what he'd just thought, Aarne scowled himself. No, of course, this made perfect sense. Show the boy how foolish his ambitions were. Even with a fancy trick like that, he stood no chance against a Servant - even one that was holding back.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 4, 2010)

"Big bro is special, obviously." Ilya said, tilting her head slightly. "In that one respect, he's way more powerful than either of you." Ilya continued to Aarne and Rin, starting to chuckle a bit. "He definitely can't beat me though! So that makes me stronger than both of you!" Ilya stated triumphantly, not caring how amazingly how flawed her logic was. "Go beat Saber big bro! Then I can claim to be better than him!" Ilya finished, cheering Shirou on.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2010)

Index was eating a absurde amough of cookies when she got the message from Assassin and in his words even while under the best disguse was a feeling of fear, taking her paper folding it so everyone could hear

"Its ok, Caster have finish preparing his ritual we would be joining there in a bit let us start at 5:00 a bit before sunset, great work Assassin I am pround of you, Satsuki, Archer you did hear the building Tatari is right?"

She motion caster taking away her paper from her lips "Do you have a way to be there fast caster?".


----------



## lambda (Apr 4, 2010)

Even on foot, the way back the the town hadn't taken as long as Archer had feared. Being a force of nature had a few advantadges, he supposed.

Another one had been their ability to neatly avoid the police by entering their hotel room through the balcony. All in all they were lucky, it seemed Assassin had not discovered their room and the police had yet to inspect it. If they had, he was sure the two freezers full of blood bags would have brougt up a lot of problematic questions. 

"We're going to need to move all this again Master." he said while scrtaching the back of his neck." With the way things have been going I think we need to go in a place with no civilians." 

Satsuki nodded sadly. " I liked the hotel rooms, but you're right. We're going to find an old subway station or something like that." Then she perked up." But first, I'm going to take one last shower. You bring all this down and find something to carry it inconspicuously, a small truck, maybe." 

Archer rolled his eyes." Sure. Whatever you want, Master."

----

By the time they exited their new hideout, it was already nearly four. "It's nearlyt the time for the rendez-vous, Master."

"Alright! I'm rested, full and I've got new clothes! Let's go!" She shouted determinedly, punctuating her declaration by pumping her fist in the air.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 4, 2010)

Before the match could begin, Riesbyfe quickly ran to the kitchen and grabbed something to eat. It seemed that they spar had taken more time than she thought. Everyone else would be missing lunch it seems.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 4, 2010)

"Hey grayie, it's getting annoying calling you grayie, what's your name?" Ilya asked straightforwardly while Riesbyfe ate.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2010)

Sacchin and Archer arrive close to the building to a close starbucks and order 2 coffes and sit down, while setting a paper close by and eating some apple cake.

"well that building sure its tall no Rei, still this starbucks have a good sigh of the city, don't be so stiff I am sure the coffe here its good enough for you, I hope others get here soon so we can go to see around".


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 4, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Hey grayie, it's getting annoying calling you grayie, what's your name?" Ilya asked straightforwardly while Riesbyfe ate.



"I am Riesbyfe Stridberg. Call me Ries if my name is too hard to say." Riesbyfe said in between bites. She continued to watch Shirou and Saber while eating.  They would probably finish just in time for dinner.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 4, 2010)

"Do you pronounce that like Reese or Rise?" Ilya asked, worried about messing up Riesbyfe's name and accidentally calling her Raise Beef or something idiotic like that.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 4, 2010)

He had not wanted to fight Saber, it was a ridiculous idea to battle a Servant as a human after all, but there was no escape from Matou so he would just have to suck it up and fight. Hopefully the Servant would by kind enough as to not go all out to kill him. Weapon or not, Emiya Shirou did not actually know how to fight.

"Trace, on." It was a worthless technique, Kiritsugu had told him to forget it, since there was no need to do so much to finish a simple spell. What he was doing now was not going to be a simple spell. Judge the concept of creation, hypothesise the basic structure, duplicate the composition material, imitate the skill in its making, sympathise with the experience of its growth, reproduce the accumulated years, excel in every manufacturing process. "Projection start."

If he wanted to fight Saber, he would have to use Saber's own weapons. Tizona and Colada, the twin swords of El Cid, a pair of weapons that exceeded his capacity. Summoning them made his magic circuits burn, but that was probably preferable to what Matou Rin would do if he refused.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 4, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Index was eating a absurde amough of cookies when she got the message from Assassin and in his words even while under the best disguse was a feeling of fear, taking her paper folding it so everyone could hear
> 
> "Its ok, Caster have finish preparing his ritual we would be joining there in a bit let us start at 5:00 a bit before sunset, great work Assassin I am pround of you, Satsuki, Archer you did hear the building Tatari is right?"
> 
> She motion caster taking away her paper from her lips "Do you have a way to be there fast caster?".



Moses looked at Index and said, "Not in the sense of say Rider, but I can get us to our destination quickly the most direct, fast, and safe route. Lets get moving."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 4, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Do you pronounce that like Reese or Rise?" Ilya asked, worried about messing up Riesbyfe's name and accidentally calling her Raise Beef or something idiotic like that.



Riesbyfe repeated her name again. Having someone call her "Roast Beef" in the middle of a battle would be embarrassing.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 4, 2010)

"Ah, I see, I see." Ilya said with a knowing look, now knowing how to properly pronounce Riesbyfe's name. "I overheard earlier about you being under the control of this TATARI vampire guy, what did he make you do anyway?" Ilya asked insensitively.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 4, 2010)

"Good Caster, I leave it on your hands please retain you younger form and use a priest set of clothes if that feel more confortable for you, we are going to a cafe... unless you want to be on spirit form"

She say as she set herself ready and did a last prayer.

"I am ready Caster".


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 4, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> He had not wanted to fight Saber, it was a ridiculous idea to battle a Servant as a human after all, but there was no escape from Matou so he would just have to suck it up and fight. Hopefully the Servant would by kind enough as to not go all out to kill him. Weapon or not, Emiya Shirou did not actually know how to fight.
> 
> "Trace, on." It was a worthless technique, Kiritsugu had told him to forget it, since there was no need to do so much to finish a simple spell. What he was doing now was not going to be a simple spell. Judge the concept of creation, hypothesise the basic structure, duplicate the composition material, imitate the skill in its making, sympathise with the experience of its growth, reproduce the accumulated years, excel in every manufacturing process. "Projection start."
> 
> If he wanted to fight Saber, he would have to use Saber's own weapons. Tizona and Colada, the twin swords of El Cid, a pair of weapons that exceeded his capacity. Summoning them made his magic circuits burn, but that was probably preferable to what Matou Rin would do if he refused.



Saber's ability to detect magic was near nonexistent. The energy was noticeable to him, but the arts were not. Saber's ability to resist magic to such a high degree was directly related to his period's disbelief. During the time in which he lived, the Church had protected its followers with incredibly sacred oaths. Knights and champions were especially safe, to the degree that one could say no such sorcerer existed to them.

Perhaps this obliviousness is what caused the rage he felt now. "You worthless whelp." The very thought that a sorcerer would even attempt to replicate his weapons, his religious weapons, was infuriating. This had angered him, the only anger that stood parallel with this blatant insult was his exile. Saber would destroy him. Saber would shatter those pale imitations. 

"Colada! Tizona! Ave Maria ~ Gratia Plena ~ Dominus Tecum" The blades materialized in his hand, the chant was the same as before, but this time it changed the atmosphere around him. "I hope you're prepared for the consequences."


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "A brilliant idea, Mr. Tohsaka." The mayor said, clapping. "Might I suggest he begin by inspecting the police force?"
> 
> Everything was going as planned, Berserker thought. The next thing that needed to be done now was to kill those who might have a slight resistance to the coming madness.
> 
> ...



"Next?" Avy asked whimsically.
"Next we conquer them all!" Avy started to laugh sadistically. 

Avy and Berserker went wild, slicing and burning those they deemed useless and turning a select few into patriots.

Before long, Avy was sitting behind the desk of the police chief his feet up upon his desk, and his trusted patriots surrounding him. 

"Now we own the city and its police force, even if we do not win the grail, the city is still under our hands."

Avy looked at his insane subjects and smiled. And then he turned to Berserker. "I think it is time we hunted some other servants now." HE said as the great braisers burnt behind him. His body shadowed by flames.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 5, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Ah, I see, I see." Ilya said with a knowing look, now knowing how to properly pronounce Riesbyfe's name. "I overheard earlier about you being under the control of this TATARI vampire guy, what did he make you do anyway?" Ilya asked insensitively.



"He hasn't made me done much, as he usually uses a person's greatest fears as his avatar. It just so happened he chose to summon me for his dirty work this time" Riesbyfe said to Ilya.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "He hasn't made me done much, as he usually uses a person's greatest fears as his avatar. It just so happened he chose to summon me for his dirty work this time" Riesbyfe said to Ilya.



"What I'm getting at is, how did he control you? As far as I know, vampires can only control you if they're your liege." Ilya responded caustically. "Are you part vampire or something Riesbyfe?" Ilya asked directly, preferring not to pussyfoot around the matter.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 5, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Good Caster, I leave it on your hands please retain you younger form and use a priest set of clothes if that feel more confortable for you, we are going to a cafe... unless you want to be on spirit form"
> 
> She say as she set herself ready and did a last prayer.
> 
> "I am ready Caster".



Having changed into priestly robes and shifted his appearence to his younger self and spent a few moments in prayer.  When Index was ready he said, "Alright, follow me Master."

Once outside he instructs Index in the best course of action, "Hold your arms out horizontally like this," he says as he held his arms out as wide as he could, "and try not be startled."

Once Index is ready she fells herself being lifted off the ground by unseen bodies that did not exist there before, but could be seen now by those of sufficient magical ability. And so they were flown to the tower by a host of four angels.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 5, 2010)

Shirou felt as though he was shrinking from the force of Saber's presence. He was angry, furious even, and Shirou had no idea why. All he knew was that he wanted to run the hell away, preferably somewhere where there were no Servants to fight. Aarne had not been kidding when he had said that magi stood no chance against Heroic Spirits, and that was incredibly clear now. Shirou had the same weapons, had even reproduced the history of the swords in his hand, and knew that he would be able to activate all their finest techniques in a pinch. Still he stood no chance against the Servant before him. Emiya Shirou could not imagine himself defeating Servant Saber, and he could not imagine anything that would be able to. Not right now, when even his mind was frozen by the pressure radiating from the Servant.

"Hey, Rin. This probably isn't such a good idea after all. Could you call your Servant off? Please?" Shirou almost begged the girl, who was simply watching the fight with interest and doing nothing even as her Servant clearly leaked murderous intent from every pore. He did not want to fight, not here, not now. It was a pointless fight, and Emiya Shirou did not want to waste his life in a pointless fight. He was going to be a superhero after all, and superheroes did not get killed off because their training partners got too enthusiastic.

For now, he would have to take a defensive stance. Minimise his openings, take advantage of the knowledge that came with the swords in his hands, and prepare to defend himself an enemy there was no defence against. There was no reason for Emiya Shirou to fall here, not when he had the same weapons as Saber, not when he knew the same skills as Saber, not when the image he held in his mind was that of Saber. Even if he was a mere copy of El Cid Campeador, he could not possibly fall to Heroic Spirit El Cid Campeador, not if he could truly master the image in his mind. He could not lose, so why was he so convinced he would lose anyway?

---

Emiya Shirou was still too young, too naive. Even if he knew how to wield every weapon that fell in his hands, that did not mean he knew how to _fight_. It was not about fancy footwork or brilliant swordplay, those came later. Fighting was, now and always, about throwing away one's inhibitions, putting aside fear of death but keeping it close to the heart, and knowing how to, when faced against a great enemy, convince yourself to bear arms anyway. Knowing how to fight meant matching presence and power with tenacity and determination, skill and talent with courage and heart.

That was a fight. To know that one misstep would mean death, and to take that step anyway, consequences be damned.

Lancer turned to his Master, Blue Moon Crescent Dragon suddenly in hand. If Aarne Edefelt was the Master that Lancer hoped he was, he would have something to say about the situation. Not for any high flung ideals or for any love for the boy facing an unfair battle, but because Emiya Shirou was an asset. His power to create legend from nothing was a power that would serve anybody well, and surely any mage would be able to see that. Lancer was uncomfortable with the skill on many levels, but one would have to be a fool not to see how powerful the ability to call upon the holy and demonic swords from all the times was.

Of course, Lancer would protect the boy from the killing blow anyway, and for reasons different from what he would expect from Aarne.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 5, 2010)

*Aarne*

Saber looked positively outraged by Shirou's newest Projection - copies of his two swords, though Aarne supposed that if someone he looked at with contempt spontaneously started using replications of his Curses, he'd be angry as well.

Still, Shirou had just started to show some abilities of real worth, and was too valuable to be thrown away just because he'd injured a Servant's pride.

"Lancer, make sure Saber doesn't kill or maim him. I'll be back later." The match was a foregone conclusion, anyway. He didn't need to waste time watching the poor boy be shown that he couldn't match up to a Servant, and Rin would probably be able to throw enough verbal barbs at Shirou that his contribution was unnecessary.

Instead, he went over to the kitchen, where Riesbyfe and Ilya were talking. Aarne didn't trust either of them, which admittedly wasn't saying much as Aarne didn't trust anyone else in this house either, with the exception of the Servant he still had three Command Spells for, but these two were wildcards. The church-woman had been a servant of Wallachia until Rin got her hands on her, and the Einzbern had shown up out of nowhere as the not-quite-Master of perhaps the most irritating Servant in the entire war.

"Ilya, I have a proposition," he said as he sat down at the table. "You said something attacked your Mansion - how would you feel if we went and took it back? Of course, you can keep living here with your big brother afterwards, or we can all go live there, but either way, we should defeat whatever killed your maids, right?"

It would be the best opportunity they had yet to actually test out the effectiveness of this 'team' and Shirou's newfound technique, and no doubt Shirou would jump at the opportunity to go and do some heroics with the actual genuine _support_ of Aarne.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

"I wholeheartedly agree with that plan, I accept!" Ilya said with high enthusiasm. "What is in it for you though? You sound like there is something you want." Ilya continued, demonstrating a surprising amount of foresight.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 5, 2010)

*Aarne*



Nimademe said:


> "I wholeheartedly agree with that plan, I accept!" Ilya said with high enthusiasm. "What is in it for you though? You sound like there is something you want." Ilya continued, demonstrating a surprising amount of foresight.



For a girl who looked to be younger than ten years old, she was surprisingly sharp. But then again, that was probably to be expected from an Einzbern Homunculus.

"Hah, well if you're smart enough to see that there's something in this for me, you're probably smart enough to guess what that is, Ilya."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 5, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hardly Calm before the Storm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was all wrong. Some rat born on a worthless island was wielding his greatest weapons. The weapons he earned. He crawled up through a single line of nobility. Fought to earn his place as a Knight. Who was this whelp who dared to steal his swords? Who tried to mimic his stance?

It was the proper choice, the boy took a point and line stance using Tizona. Because they shared the same weapons, it was impossible for Saber to attack Shirou without entering his range. If Saber rushed in, he would be impaled. If he beat the blade to the side to create an opening, Colada would be thrust into him. The underthrust to slice open Shirou's wrist would be the proper choice, but his hand was still injured and stabbing with his Claymore would give time to disengage and counterattack. Saber was not a novice, he was taught to fight under these conditions. Fighting an opponent on even ground, no advantage given through weapons. Tactics, skill, and athleticism, those were the attributes needed to win a fight. Shirou stood there trying to defend himself, but Shirou was not trying to win. Another advantage to add on top the dozens Saber believed himself to have.

He would not take injury, not in this fight. 

Saber attacked, confident of Shirou's inability to counter. He decided to attempt the underthrust, and although Shirou may disengage, his Colada would block the attack. Lunging low and fully extending his arm, Saber attacked with Tizona and sought a double target attack, first cutting through the wrist and then smashing the skull in.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 5, 2010)

Once they reach the outskirts of the city, Caster makes himself and his master invisible...


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2010)

Sitting behind the desk of the police chief, with the fire burning behind him, did something to Avy he never thought would happen. He was perfectly calm around fire, not using it as a weapon nor as a tool, but having it there just because it felt nice. 

That brought him back to the pool of memories he would rather of forgotten.

Avy was 6 years old. "Mother! Mother!" the young Avy cried. A man appeared a man AVy had only seen through the cracks of doors speaking to his mother, but recently his mother was gone and he was everywhere.

"Your mother is gone child, it would do you well to forget her." The man spoke to Avy his voice tough and unforgiving. 

"Where is she!" Young Avy ran to the man and started to slam his fists into the mans legs. The man turned to the child and glared, the glare was enough to leave Avy sprawling on the ground back up in fear.

"She is dead! It would be best you forgot her." The man turned to leave, but before he could leave the room he went down the boy and held him in his arms. "I am sorry boy. I shall return for you soon." the man placed Avy down and walked towards the exit, it was most likely he would return the next day, talk to the care women and test Avy for his control over Prana as was usual, but for some reason Avy felt like today he was to lose everything. 

He would return Avy thought, so he could once again, ask for his mother once more. He was certain she was not dead, he would not accept it. But Tohsaka Tokiomi left and that was the start of the 4th grail war and the last time Avy saw his father. 

Avy being the hidden child of Tokiomi was kept rather than disposed of, mainly because he was male and Tokiomi wanted to assure if he could not provide male heirs legitimately he would have a back up.

Avy spent the next 5 years training, he was without friends, family or people that truly cared, he knew of family, he had to learn of the Tohsaka past and present it was his family, and now his main benefactors. He was a shadow child, once that was not meant to be seen or heard for fear or not just punishment but death.

So in the darkness he would train, mana and od. Controlling Prana, his magic circuits full and plentiful. He was Tohsaka true and true. When Avy was 10 years old, another girl was brought to the hide away house, and finally the large mansion on the outskirts felt less empty. 

She was beautiful and although but a boy of 10 summers, Avy felt as if he was in love. He spent time with her, playing and enjoying life. Leaving his training in the dust. Drawing anger from his benefactors, that their investment choose to defy them but he cared not. But after 11 years of being hidden, the existence of Aventré had leaked out into the world, aided by some full pockets no less.

And then it was the day that the boy died. The day that he walked through fire and was tempered and forged and like steel was made stronger. It was unknown if it was from the Tohsaka angry at the defiance, or other members of the family or even other families trying to secure their advantage in the 5th grail war, but regardless it was the day a demon crawled out of hell.

Avy was sleeping, when he smelt the smoke, he was awake in an instant. Running through the house, as it was ablaze. He had to find her, he had to make sure she was ok. He had lost his parents and was not to lose everyone he had loved or could have learnt to love. But the flames took the house fast and strong the blaze uncontrollable. 


The boy of but 11years was running and he came to her room, the door was barred with fallen beams, but somehow he cleared it, the power of a mage errupting as he screamed. It was then he broke into her room. She was slumped against the wall, the smoke chasing the oxygen from her lungs and then claiming her life. 

Avy ran to her and held her in his hands, burn marks charred across her face, but she was no less beautiful for him. The ceiling fell once again, and they were trapped in the room. But Avy could care less, he sat there holding her as the life slowly slipped from her.

Soon there was an explosion and the path was cleared, a man came in and grabbed Avy. Pulling him from the hell. "Save her! She needs it more."

"NO." The man said stern and full even though the smoke.

"Why not!?" Avy screamed. 

"You are Tohsaka, she is not." Finally the lack of pure air was getting to Avy and his eyes clouded but he swore he could see himself still sitting with her, as they both burned up in back of the room.


Soon Avy woke up in a room, banaged and weak. He tried to cry but it would not come.  It was then that he learned the fate his name carried. He was tired of hiding it, but still needed to be armed.

It was that day that Avy changed. No longer a boy.

The next 5 years he devoted himself, to politics and the art of fire magic. He was determined to never let himself be a victim to the flame again. And it was fire that he was forged in, so why not use it as his weapon. 

Finally when he was 15, one year before the 5th grail war, he presented himself fully to the town and to the Tohsaka. 

He was 15, 2 months till his 16th birthday. But Avy walked to the door of the Tohsaka mansion.

The maid answered. "Hello? How may I help."

"I have come to speak to the lord of the house."

"Very well, your name?"

"Aventré."

The maid let him and he walked to the library. And sitting inside was the Tohsaka council, today was the day where all Tohsaka in the country congregated at once to decided the future of the family.

The crowd turned to face him as he walked in. His clothes and hair purposely mirroring Tokiomi. 

"How dare you interupt the Tohsaka during this important meeting!" One man shouted.

"Identify yourself Mage!" Another man squeaked sensing the power in Avy.

Avy cleared his throat. He raised his hands and he could see the men tense.

"I am the steel, forged through fire. I have as much a right to be here as you, I am the seed of the fallen oak. I am Aventré Tohsaka, and I have come to claim my right as the last in the line of Tohsaka!" 

"Lies!" One man shouted.

Avy turned to him, flames in his hand. "HOLD YOUR TONGUE! I am the son of Tohsaka Tokiomi, and I stand here to offer my talents to the family, in the coming grail war." And with that Avy kneeled down and hands crossed in a strong gesture.

The room was rife with whispers, and through the commotion when noone could see, Avy allowed a smirk, for whatever they thought and intended to do with him, he owed the Tohsaka nothing, for him they were just a rung on the ladder to success.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Hah, well if you're smart enough to see that there's something in this for me, you're probably smart enough to guess what that is, Ilya."



"I'd rather hear it straight from the horses mouth, guessing is never good for anyone!" Ilya said straightforwardly, doing a quick check of the fridge for some pudding, then taking a spoon and started eating it. "Yum, the world of sugar is a formidable one."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 5, 2010)

*Assassin*

Near to the skyscraper, a shop selling various electrical goods had a set of televisions in the window displaying a news report of his handiwork last night. The frantic interviews with people who had no idea how such a slaughter had taken place with no clear culprit were enough to elicit a chuckle from his lips.

Then the communications device Index had given him began to vibrate, and the chirpy, peppy voice of Archer's master stating that they were at a "Starbucks" nearby. He'd seen several buildings bearing that name, and so headed for the nearest one, finding her and Archer soon enough.

With the enhancements Caster had placed on him, even Archer seemed barely capable of sensing him, and even as he tucked this bit of information away for later, he crept up until he was next to the two of them before uncloaking himself.

"Having fun?" he said with a smile.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 5, 2010)

At the entrance of the Starbucks some ruckus could be hear, most people turn round to see what happen and saw a nun and father at each other side, the nun was literally drooling over the cakes in display, it was weird to see religious people on this city and there was something odd of this nun, her clothes are rather elaborate, her robe was white with golden embodies.

“I would have a white plum tea with milk please, father would take a black tea with lemon and give me a red tea with lemon, and 2 slices of apple cake” After a few minutes the duo comes close to the others Index waving with at the group, Archer and Satsuki drinking something.

“Here Assassin I hope you like red tea, somehow I think it fits you… so that’s the building Wallarchia is… the air feels cold”.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 5, 2010)

*Aarne*



Nimademe said:


> "I'd rather hear it straight from the horses mouth, guessing is never good for anyone!" Ilya said straightforwardly, doing a quick check of the fridge for some pudding, then taking a spoon and started eating it. "Yum, the world of sugar is a formidable one."



Aarne counted off on his fingers with a bored look on his face.

"Well, for a start, we get to test this alliance we have; your brother gets to practice his new ability without doing something as foolish as fighting a Dead Apostle Ancestor by himself; and more likely than not, we'll get to eliminate a Master along the way."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

"I'm counting on you to gather everyone up for this proposed mission then, I bid you good luck!" Ilya said with a short laugh, then returned to her pudding. "What's your name though?" Ilya asked, just noticing that she had no idea who this person was.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 6, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saber lunged at Shirou, Colada going for his arm and Tizona for his head. The most important thing now was to prevent a lethal strike, which meant stopping Tizona like his life depended on it. Even if he took a blow anywhere on his arm, he was unlikely to bleed to death. This was his own house after all, he knew where all the medical equipment was, including the magical ones. Fighting a Servant was not a fight to win, it was a fight to survive until the Servant stopped wanting to fight. Shirou knew that already.

Raising both his swords to block the strike from Saber, he prepared for the attack that was about the cut his wrist, but the strike never came. Instead, what he found was Hong standing before him, Seiryuengetsutou blocking the strike from Colada.

"That's enough, Saber. There's no reason for you to kill the boy, so stand down."

Shirou fell to the ground in relief, knowing that for now at least, he was safe from Saber. Hong was easily a match for him, he was confident of that. The moment of relaxation was enough for the image he held in his mind to be released, causing the twin swords to disappear from his hands.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 6, 2010)

Saber thought about swinging Colada through Lancer the entire time he watched Shirou fall. It was like slow motion to him, seeing the boy fall to the ground and then sigh with relief. Saber's thoughts regained some coherency though, once the boy's abominations disappeared. Saber had balanced his anger with the shock, that he had been unable to even prepare for Lancer's intervention. Regardless of how distracted, or enraged he may have been, he should not have been so unaware. 

"Of course I wasn't going to kill the boy." Saber shrugged his shoulders casually, he tried to hide his boiling anger with a hastily thrown on cover. "My Master would have hardly been pleased with something like that, I was just showing him the depth of his insignificance. Besides, even if I did move to kill him, he isn't a participant of the War and his involvement is harmful to its secrecy." Saber made some quick excuses for his actions and justifications for his intent, he thought that others may not agree with him, but he was not in the wrong.

Saber was not a calm person. In fact, Saber had never been a calm person, even during his life. He was a restrained person, burying down his impulses for the sake of appearance. Because his father was a cavalryman, Saber was forced to fight for Rulers. Because his mother was an aristocrat, Saber was forced to bow before Kings. It wasn't his own passive nature that made him follow suit, but the simplicity of his time that had twisted his thoughts. When his parents commanded, he obeyed. It was the way of life for many at this time. Revolutionary thought was put down before it could be understood. For these reasons it was difficult for Saber to adjust to the many changes of this present day. However, the changes of the modern day were having heavy effects on Saber's reservations.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Aarne & Assassin*



Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"He certainly lives up to his reputation," Assassin said, glancing at the skyscraper, then to Archer. "He was the one who made that... red giant you fought, wasn't he?" A most useful and dangerous ability, that.

"Tell me, Archer, Caster, do you have any plans in particular to deal with the vampire? Or are we just going to keep each other in the dark?"



Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm counting on you to gather everyone up for this proposed mission then, I bid you good luck!" Ilya said with a short laugh, then returned to her pudding. "What's your name though?" Ilya asked, just noticing that she had no idea who this person was.



"Aarne Edelfelt. With all luck, we'll be able to take your house back tonight, Ilya." Assuming that Rin had no serious objections, that is.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 6, 2010)

"Thanks alot Aarne, but I still plan to win this war even if you help me out!" Ilya responded cheerfully as Aarne left the kitchen.


----------



## lambda (Apr 6, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since he'd felt Assassin dintinctive pressure, Archer had studioulsy kept himself aloof, ignoring the Servant's taunting and focusing on the cold beverage Satsuki had bought him. So far he'd been unsuccessful in reconcialiating this "Orange Mango Banana Smoothie" with what he knew of coffee. If he waited long enough a familiar aftertaste would appear but that was about it.

Apparently, with its coffee made from beans and brown sugar for flavoring, the future was a much simpler time.

Archer had to retort however, when Assassin brought up the Zaku from last night. Damn Caster and his nosiness to hell, he'd really hoped no one would stay alive after seeing his Noble Phantasm. Even though discussing with Satsuki had confirmed he was completely unknown to the ordinary people in this age, the sight of his Noble Phantasm was like a giant neon sign for those resting in the Throne of Heroes. From a weak Servant trying to make the best of his unsuitable tools through cunning, he was now the man who could crush any of them under his feet anytime he felt like it. But Amuro Ray had never liked giving up an advantadge, and being that hugely underestimated had been invaluable.

Though that knowledge didn't stop Assassin from running his mouth, apparently. Just his luck. 

"That red giant, as you say, was nothing." Archer stated neutrally." I've seen things that would make your pathetic killing sprees look small time, like the schoolyard bullying they really are."

"But as far that our current target is concerned, I freely admit I'm clueless. But if Caster and Index have contacted us, I imagine they already have a plan. Something beyond "we go in and hit him really hard."


----------



## lambda (Apr 6, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ Yeah right, you're very convincing._ Rin sniped irritably as she repressed a sigh. Saber's fury had been so obvious Lancer had not even given them the time to cross swords. Quickly, she walked around the two Servants facing off and knelt beside Shirou.

"I hope this made it clear enough for you where you stand in the scheme of things. Just so you know, Dead Apostles are probably far more dangerous than any Servant. Servants would just kill you, at least." She'd intended for her rebuke to be biting, but watching his exhausted form sprawled on the floor had drained her from the heat and snark.

She grabbed his arm, intending to have a quick look at how his body had fared under the effort. "How are your reserves, Emiya? Pulling out those things can't be as easy as you make it look."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 6, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I'm fine! Really, Matou." Shirou almost shouted as he hastily pulled his arm away from the girl opposite him. It was mostly because he was lying through his teeth: he was not fine. Projecting those Noble Phantasms had drained a good deal of his magic, and using magic beyond his capacity would normally have killed him. He felt as though he was going to lose his whole arm as his magic circuits and his nerves burnt off, but it was a pain he ignored. Emiya Shirou could not die from creating blades, because in the end, he was a magic circuit created for this purpose alone. Indeed, both his forearms had taken on the quality of burnt flesh, but were slowly healing as though his body was forcibly stitching him back together.

Of course, it was only mostly because he was lying. He did not want to think about the rest of it right now. He was too tired, and it would probably give Saber another reason to go after his head. Suffice to say, Matou Rin was too close for comfort.

Still, uncomfortable distance or not, Matou was right. He was still no match for Wallachia if he let himself be defeated by a Servant before even getting struck once. He would have to do something better, be something better. He had to be an Emiya Shirou that did not need to run or hide, and could defeat any enemy before him that threatened the lives of people. In short, he had to be a superhero, and a superhero did not lose. This went beyond knowing how to use a sword. Using swords was not a problem. Shirou knew everything about every blade he saw, from how it was forged, to how it was used, and he could copy all of it. The materials, the history, the skills, everything.

"I'll have to become stronger then, before the vampire can act." Shirou clenched his fist in determination, knowing that this was a battle he could not lose. The Holy Grail War was twisted, but it was not an absolute evil that could not be allowed to exist. His time with the Masters and Servants had proved it. A vampire that only existed to torment everyone within reach though, that was an unacceptable evil. As an ally of justice, he would have to destroy it, and make sure that it never hurt anybody ever again.

"You'll have until the full moon then. That's when vampires are strongest. Although I have no idea when the full moon will be myself. This is only my third day in this world after all, I haven't adjusted to the calendar yet." Hong said from in front of him, weapon lowered but still material.


----------



## lambda (Apr 6, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Actually," Rin interjected dismissively, " you'd have until tonight. Some Masters have gathered together to deal with Wallachia and I'm pretty sure they'll act soon. Don't worry, I'm sure they'll be able to deal with it just fine." Because if she wasn't sure of her victory, she sure as hell wouldn't have tried.

Rin scowled."And what did I say about lying? Stop doing things you're not used to Emiya, it's just embarassing." Even if he had not been that easy to read, she would have seen through the lie easily. Everytime Shirou was projecting those weapons, he was pushing his mana far beyond what Rin *knew* was his limits. Worse than that, it seemed like they granted him a level of fitness completely impossible for a human or even a Reinforced Magus. Whatever stupidity he wanted her to swallow, there was absolutely no way she was goig to believe he was fine.

"Stop acting like a fool and let me help, you're not helping anybody if you're half dead." She said as she advanced toward him ready to pin him down if necessary.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 6, 2010)

"If the other Masters are acting tonight, then I suppose it would just be your good luck then. Sun Tzu said that the best victory is one that does not require battle, after all. Borrowing the power of another is basic strategy in war." Hong observed, nodding to himself. The Servant was in no hurry to fight a vampire himself, all things considered. If it could be defeated without any of them rushing forward to fight it, all the better for everybody. Too bad for all the other Masters and Servants though.

"You're probably right. There should be no reason why a whole team of Servants would lose to a vampire-" Shirou started, slightly disappointed. He had nothing but respect and goodwill towards others willing to step up to defeat evil themselves, but he had wanted to give this whole superhero thing a spin, especially after unlocking his new power. "Too close, Matou!" He ended, briefly forgetting about vampires as Matou Rin inched closer to him, scampering hurriedly away from her as best as he could.

"There's really nothing wrong with me. I'm just a bit short of prana, that's all. My magic circuits will be replenished by tomorrow, no problem!" His nerves had healed by now, the minor headache was gone, and the only sign that he had taken any damage was the fact that his arms were slightly browned, but that too was slowly fading. Emiya Shirou could not die from projecting weapons so long as he had the prana to do so, his own body proved that fact beyond a doubt. It was fixing the damage done to it by itself, simply because he was Emiya Shirou, and his body was one that made swords. In the end, he did not know why he only used a small portion of his mana to produce a weapon which had more magic within it than most mages would ever have, but he did not intend to look a gift horse in the mouth. It was a powerful gift, and it was a gift he intended to use.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Assassin*



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ah! He reacts!" Assassin clapped his hands together. "Sorry, Archer, for a moment there I thought you were lost to us - so _besotted_ with your drink." 

He had a very particular hatred for Servant Archer - for his tricking him into thinking he was a Master, turning Assassin's modus operandi of attacking and victimising the weak on its head; for having the temerity to _escape_ him, the first person he had resolved to kill that had done so ever; for his constantly underestimating him and his handiwork. This was the only team he'd make an exception for - the only team he'd target the Servant of.

He smiled at the attempt by Archer to provoke him with that "schoolyard bullying" comment. All it showed was that Archer, despite his attempts to pretend otherwise, was unable to conceal his distaste for him.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





lambda said:


> Since he'd felt Assassin dintinctive pressure, Archer had studioulsy kept himself aloof, ignoring the Servant's taunting and focusing on the cold beverage Satsuki had bought him. So far he'd been unsuccessful in reconcialiating this "Orange Mango Banana Smoothie" with what he knew of coffee. If he waited long enough a familiar aftertaste would appear but that was about it.
> 
> Apparently, with its coffee made from beans and brown sugar for flavoring, the future was a much simpler time.
> 
> ...






Taking a bit of tea and a cookie Index hear everyone talk "First sorry for Caster actions, or I would like to say that but you already disclose that weapon and Assassin was around and you shall see some of others abilities here, about the plan, we need to set a few of this runes around the building" on her hand where some  papers with some rather weird insciptions "... this would remove the people on the zone, then Caster and I would force the Tatari to be corporeal, so I don't think you can count much on us during the actual fight but unless we do this is pretty much unkillable"

After taking a little break "Assassin would be hidden waiting for the oportunity to strike, keep in mind even in his corporeal form he still can use his powers, Archer and Satsuki would be trying a bit more direct confrontation of course if you deal a killing blow go for it... one last thing I want to make clear, lets not for anyone throats until we get out of here, other masters may take his oportunity to attack while we are weak".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sacchin has been quite lost in a her memories and wishes since Assassin arrive, she did great him there was no grudge, she has know whats to live under the shadow of others, after hearing the plan she just say with her link to Archer.

"Don't do anything reckless... by the way I have a favor to ask not as a master but somone involved on a war, if I die theres a letter I am not gonna ask you to deliver personally just make sure its send".

"I understand, I would try to keep my bloodlust from getting the best of me I won't attack until we go out alive of this, all of us (she make this sound rather clear, by the way Assassin did you find anything more about other servants or masters while you where checking Rider, I find rather odd no servant have die already or have been any flashy news".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 6, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hm. I was expecting something... well, _more_ for a plan," Assassin said. "But I guess it'll have to fall to us three, and Rider if he shows up, to do the dirty work for you. And I swear on my, heh, _honour_ that I won't gut our resident Wet Blanket until Wallachia's been defeated."

Turning to Archer's Master, he responded to her question.

"And yes, as a matter of fact, I did find out something interesting when I was out scouting. Rider was at a house in Miyama, and fought _Saber_." Knowing that the mere mention of that Servant belonging to the most powerful class would likely capture the attention of all present, he took the opportunity to take a sip of tea, savouring the taste and the frustrated silence.

"And more than that, Servant _Lancer_ interrupted the fight, and it seems he and Saber had some sort of agreement. Rider dropped off a little girl there - one with white hair, but then he left, and so I followed him. But if I had to make a guess, we're not the only ones banding together in these... dark times." Taking another sip, he sighed.

"Tell me, Archer, Caster - how much do you want to win this war?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 6, 2010)

Caster sipped his tea and smiled, "Enough to win Assassin. Devoting your life to something you will never see, is quite something. I doubt even a wish can overcome the will of God though."


----------



## lambda (Apr 6, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_You won't die in this War before I do. I promise you that, Satsuki._


Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The two strongest Class of Servants were banding together? This was bad news, Archer had to admit. " You want this alliance to last beyond tonight, is that it?"


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 6, 2010)

"While the plan can be a bit weak, theres no way to tell what Tatari can bring out, or who is he gonna target, he can even manifest on different places at a time" say sacchin...  a bit more to herserlf than to the others.

About win the war... and what Assassin just tell us, I was wondering about that "Rider seems rather keen to form alliances since he meet us, also there was no other sign of servants fighting and he didn't seems interested to kill nor bother about his master defeat, and win the war I want to but not at the cost of what I hold dear to me, I won't lose myself and lose the respect of him just for that".

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I agree with that, as I mention before and even if Caster don't really belive me I don't have a wish I want, nor a fear for the tatari to take advantage" She start playing with a cookie. "About the alliance of other masters, I guess we shall consider a alliance also, this war seems to be going to last a bit longer than I wish it to".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 6, 2010)

lambda said:


> The two strongest Class of Servants were banding together? This was bad news, Archer had to admit " You want this Alliance to last beyond tonight, is that it?"



"You know very well what I want, Archer, but that doesn't answer my question. How much do you want to win this war? Enough to act as bait for Saber and Lancer whilst I sneak up and cut their masters' throats? Enough to stand by and watch whilst I drag them out of their hidey-hole by slaughtering innocent people near and dear to them? Enough to be patient and never let them take the fight to us - just cut and cut until they're bled white?" He paused and smiled before continuing.

"Enough to fight _my_ way? Because, and you _know_ I'm telling the truth - that's the only way we can win against them."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 6, 2010)

Avy and Berserker returned to their mansion with several Patriots in tow. About half of the police force was 'downsized', as well as several men from the Yakuza, with 20 executed and converted into mana. 

"Have you ever wondered why ninjas were uniforms?" Berserker rambled. "I mean they're ninjas, they're supposed to kill people without others knowing. Wouldn't it be easier for them to wear something that isn't fabulous?" 

3 days have already passed since the war had begun. Berserker has yet to face any of his fellow servants, and they had no idea how many were still left. Still, they have been making great progress with their plans. The next step now was to make their patriots stronger, strong enough to face servants toe-to-toe in battle. 

"We should have a gladiator arena Fabulous man." Berserker suggested to Avy.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "You know very well what I want, Archer, but that doesn't answer my question. How much do you want to win this war? Enough to act as bait for Saber and Lancer whilst I sneak up and cut their masters' throats? Enough to stand by and watch whilst I drag them out of their hidey-hole by slaughtering innocent people near and dear to them? Enough to be patient and never let them take the fight to us - just cut and cut until they're bled white?" He paused and smiled before continuing.
> 
> "Enough to fight _my_ way? Because, and you _know_ I'm telling the truth - that's the only way we can win against them."



Index get up "Lets go and get this done, more people are in danger I hope everyone its ready to face whatever he has in store for us... Assassin I don't mind having a common goal but I won't allow you to kill those not directly involved on this Holy war"

Without saying anything else nor turning back the nun start walking to the exit a silence Caster following behind, she was upset enough to leave her snacks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 7, 2010)

"I wouldn't be certain that your way is the only way." Caster explained, "I am confident Noble Phantasm could destroy both of them at once. For me the true issue is not being caught off guard when the time comes that I have to face them. For someone with the gift of prophecy that is not hard proposition, but under the right circumstances even I could be caught off guard. If I were to have a vision that showed that I would be attacked by Lancer, like the one I showed you before, I will be prepared for battle with Lancer before it happens. The problem with prophesy however is that once you act on it, it changes the outcome. If my reacting to a prophesied fight with Lancer caused me to fight Saber after I would no more prepared than if either of you happened upon a chance meeting with them."


----------



## lambda (Apr 7, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin carefully evaluated the value of getting her way against the amount of dignity she would lose if she throttled Shirou here and there. The balances were a lot more equal that they shoud have been.

Why was she getting so worked over this anyway? Emiya was an idiot but she wasn't responsible for him. Despite the line she'd fed the Edelfelt she didn't even have any special affection for the town, either. It wasn't like her to put that much effort into helping someone else. 

"Fine. Act like an idiot all you want, see if I care." She said darkly as she left the dojo and headed back to the house.

She'd done enough to pay back her sudden appearance in the middle of the night. If Emiya wanted to throw his fool's life away, he would be on his own.



Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





strongarm85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I wouldn't be certain that your way is the only way." Caster explained, "I am confident Noble Phantasm could destroy both of them at once. For me the true issue is not being caught off guard when the time comes that I have to face them. For someone with the gift of prophecy that is not hard proposition, but under the right circumstances even I could be caught off guard. If I were to have a vision that showed that I would be attacked by Lancer, like the one I showed you before, I will be prepared for battle with Lancer before it happens. The problem with prophesy however is that once you act on it, it changes the outcome. If my reacting to a prophesied fight with Lancer caused me to fight Saber after I would no more prepared than if either of you happened upon a chance meeting with them."


 Archer got up as well." You already know what I'm going to answer, Assassin. While I doubt it'll be nearly as easy as Caster believes, there's still other options before wholesale slaughter. I won't stop you if you see an opportunity to take out a Master, but don't expect me to watch your back while you drag uninvolved people into this war." With that, he followed Caster's Master toward the exit.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2010)

Sacchin runs behind Archer and whisper him "you sure that was wise, I still have this awful feeling and that nun doesn't seems to bad and I think I belive her she has no real interest on the grail, I can't say the same of her servant, about Assassin I can't really blame him, I would be like him if I let the human side of me die, and if I where to that side I would stop seeing humans as equals and more like food, just lets not get ahead of yourself Ray".

With this say she slow down and put her ams behind following silently.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 7, 2010)

As Rider used the information box to pass the time until it was a few hours past noon. Closing the computer and depositing it once again in the satchel, Rider got out of his limousine and walked to the nearby Emiya Household, setting off the bounded field again. Rider reached the door, then knocked on it. "It's Servant Rider, I'm here to withdraw Ilya!" Rider shouted loudly, calling for his Master.  Hearing Rider shout, Ilya hastily dashed out of the kitchen. "Seeya later big brother, Aarne, Riesbyfe, Lancer and Saber! We can try recapturing my castle next time!" Ilya exclaimed while ignoring Rin, then giving Shirou a quick peck on the cheek as she dashed to the door, putting her shoes on at the entrance and opening the door to welcome Rider.

"I trust you had a good time?" Rider asked to Ilya as the walked to the car. "It was fun seeing big brother again, and it turns out that Lancer's Master is a pretty nice guy! Big brother is way nicer though." Ilya responded to Rider. Reaching the car after a short walk, Rider opened the door for Ilya, got in, then started the engines. "I'm going to need to go a bit faster than last time, so I suggest you put on your seatbelt." Rider warned Ilya, Ilya then putting on her seatbelt. "Let's go Rider! Ignition ON! Thrust Booster ON!" Ilya shouted as Rider floored the automobile, speeding unbelievably fast towards the Amadeyo Skyscraper.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 7, 2010)

Assassin snorted, then languorously stretched in his seat. "Fine then. I suppose you'll learn the hard way." Getting up to follow the others, he began to hum a tune under his breath, concealing his presence as he did so, until he seemed to simply disappear.

He was actually starting to like this team. The old fogey was insufferably confident, and he'd have to kill Archer at some point, just as a point of pride, but until such time as he _had_ to kill them, he thought he might actually enjoy travelling with them.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 7, 2010)

As the sun began disappearing, a dark shadow spread itself over the two cities. It expanded as it absorbed the people's fears. Their fears fed it. The shadow passed over the Emiya house, Einzbern castle, the church. It slowly fed off the fears of everyone and began to take shape. As it did so, a voice filled everyone's head.

"Once more! The play begins! We shall have a new player for this act! For this play shall feature the stories that these new actors know too well! Now, let us craft a play that will be remembered! Let the Night begin!"

The shadow formed into a being a few hundred meters away from servant Archer's location. It did not take the form of a terrifying demon this time. Nor did it take the form of a powerful warrior from the past. Instead, it took the form of a normal human being. Knowing it's order right away, the shadow walked towards the coffee shop. To anyone looking at him, they would only see a normal human. There would be no reason to suddenly jump on him. But of course, appearing as a human was part of Wallachia's plan. It had searched the city, and found one thing that can destroy one of the occupants inside the shop.


----------



## lambda (Apr 7, 2010)

As they exited the shop, Archer stopped in his tracks. That felling at the edge of his sense... "Wallachia created something," he said out loud, then frowned. " It's strange, it doesn't feel all that dangerous, but it's coming straight at us."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 7, 2010)

The being walked closer. It could see them now. There were several people in the group, but one one mattered. The being smiled. There was irony in this event. The exact opposite of what had happened last time. It reached into its pocket and began to take out a metal object. This will be quick. It will walk past them and make his move. The small crowds walking by provided the cover it needed to get close. There was only a few meters between it and its prey now.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 7, 2010)

Assassin said nothing, but detached himself from the group, assuming a position several metres behind and to their right. Concealed as he was, he wouldn't be noticeable by whatever was following them, and would be able to strike undetected. 

And if, as Archer said, this was one of TATARI's spawn, they wouldn't even be able to whinge at him after he dealt with it.


----------



## lambda (Apr 7, 2010)

Archer pointed as he spotted the approaching being among the crowd. "There, him in the crowd. Anyone recognize him?"


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 7, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer pointed as he spotted the approaching being among the crowd. "There, him in the crowd. Anyone recognize him?"



As Archer pointed at him, the being moved. He quickly ran between crowds to hide himself. Quickly sneaking up to the group, he took out the object in his pocket, a 10 centimeter long iron bar. As he moved, he positioned himself far away from the one that had detached himself from the group. He didn't know who that was, so caution was needed. The being quickly took off its glasses and pain assaulted his brain. It didn't matter. his target was right in front of him. yes, his blood scream at him. he needed to do this. He wanted to ------ the target. His whole body screamed as he got close. As soon as it removed its glasses, black lines appeared so surround the building. The pain was like daggers stabbing into its brain. It seemed some sort of barrier surrounded the target. Clever. It took out a pencil and traced the lines of the barrier. To anyone else watching, it would look as though the person was drawing in the air. The barrier surrounding the target vanished. As the barrier collapsed, people reappeared inside the building. It would look as though the people had appeared out of nowhere. This would create confusion for at least a few seconds. That was all the time it needed.

Quickly, he ran at them, rushing right past the servants and grabbed Satsuki, pointing the iron bar at her neck. A blade popped into existence from the iron bar. he had the target now. The others would not dare act now that he has the target. He will -------- the target. He kept his eyes on the others, including the one further away. they will not move while he had a hostage.


----------



## lambda (Apr 7, 2010)

Archer cursed at being caught unaware yet again. How had the boy moved so fast? "Let her go." He said shortly.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2010)

"Its ok Archer, time no see Tohno kun, or you rather be called Wallarchia? well at least it suit you better a male vody than a female, so is this your counrtain?"

While not opossing any resistance. "You know I won't mind if you finish my existance here".


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 7, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer cursed at being caught unaware yet again. How had the boy moved so fast? "Let her go." He said shortly.



Strange. Even with his glasses off, the boy could barely see any lines on that being. Was he already dead? Or was he something else? It didn't matter much. He was created to kill his target. The one he held onto right now. All he had to do was cut her throat and his mission will be complete. But wait, there was a faint connection between the man and his target. He wondered what this was. Whatever i was, it may interfere with his attack. It seemed the connection originated from the target's hand. A strange symbol was there. Should be cut off the hand first?

The man's voice caught his attention.

"I'll let go. Which part of her do you want first?" he asked.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Strange. Even with his glasses off, the boy could barely see any lines on that being. Was he already dead? Or was he something else? It didn't matter much. He was created to kill his target. The one he held onto right now. All he had to do was cut her throat and his mission will be complete. But wait, there was a faint connection between the man and his target. He wondered what this was. Whatever i was, it may interfere with his attack. It seemed the connection originated from the target's hand. A strange symbol was there. Should be cut off the hand first?
> 
> The man's voice caught his attention.
> 
> "I'll let go. Which part of her do you want first?" he asked.



"Tohno kun you are so forceful nowdays, so is that stupid blonde teaching you this? Do you plan to kill me again... pathetic I was specting more of you Wallarchia is this you master piece? a reharsal of the one you did, Shiki vs Satsuki, Satsuki vs Shiki... really be more original".


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 7, 2010)

Caster raised his staff. As he did so, the man's weapon was transformed from a knife and an Iron Bar into a small venomous serpent. As an immediate reaction to hit's spawning into existence, the snake turned to bite the hand of the man holding it inject his body with poison.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 7, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Caster raised his staff. As he did so, the man's weapon was transformed from a knife and an Iron Bar into a small venomous serpent. As an immediate reaction to hit's spawning into existence, the snake turned to bite the hand of the man holding it inject his body with poison.



As the snake tried to bite him, Shiki threw it at Caster, then took out a pencil and held it against Satsuki's neck.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 7, 2010)

In the time it took Shiki to take out the nife Sacchin step asside using reinforcement and grab Shiki by the neck and snap him with so much force it was ubelivable.

"I am sorry Tohno-kun, but I like the real you, even if I don't mind die to your hand... and you lack that kindness I always loved".


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 7, 2010)

As the snake left Shiki's hand it transformed back into the weapon which was knocked harmlessly to the side by his staff. Likewise, as the pencil was raised, it too was transformed into a snake which attempted to bite the hand that held it.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 7, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> In the time it took Shiki to take out the nife Sacchin step asside using reinforcement and grab Shiki by the neck and snap him with so much force it was ubelivable.
> 
> "I am sorry Tohno-kun, but I like the real you, even if I don't mind die to your hand... and you lack that kindness I always loved".


As the shadow began to fade, it jammed the pencil into one of Satsuki's command seal. It seemed this one was strong, so it will retreat, but at the same time leave a mark on the target.

A kilometer away from the Emiya house, a shadow took shape. It slowly scanned the area around it, familiarizing itself with the area. Strange, this place looked so familiar to it. that didn't matter though. It knew its mission, as it has done it countless times. It was the perfect killer. This time the target was no different. The target will know fear before dying. Slowly, it reached for a large sniper rifle and took aim at Emiya Shirou. The crosshair centered at his head. This will be a perfect shot, right through the narrow window and into his head. The assassin tightened its grip and pulled the trigger.


----------



## Serp (Apr 7, 2010)

Avy smiled at Berserkers comment. "A gladiator arena? You are thinking small my dear demented friend. We the masters are the gladiators, the city our colosseum and you the servants our weapon of choice."

Avy turned back to his patriots. "But the game is easy when you have bought the crowd." As he waved his hands over the patriots.

"The field is ours, I think its time to find the foxes that dare wander through and snatch our chickens from between our lips. Go out and find another Servant, for today Tohsaka is ready to go."

As he said that all the candles in the house gave an unsightly flicker, in accordance to Avy's presence. It was a good night.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 7, 2010)

"Hunt the others down? Finally!" Berserker exclaimed. It was time for him to shine. "You, pie-face!" Berserker pointed to the chief of police, now a patriot under their command. "Have the entire city scoured for other servants! You'll know them when you see them, they should look inexplicably pretty."

The Police Patriot saluted Berserker. "Yes, comrade!" An extra pair of ears grow on his cheeks. "Soldiars! Release the birds!!!!! Arrest anyone suspicious, or has green hair!" 

At the other side of town dozens of police officers begin their patrols, going as far as to use helicopters and citizens who inexplicably grew jetpack legs for their search.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 8, 2010)

Shirou was a little disappointed that Matou had left. Just a little bit. He was more relieved that he was no longer in close proximity to her, and could actually try towards his heroism without blushing or being berated the whole time. That was the most important thing for him after all, succeeding his father's wish and becoming an ally of justice. Emiya Shirou would become a superhero, and a superhero was certainly not as weak as he was now. A superhero was a person who never lost, and who always saved everyone after all. There was so much more he had to do, and he could not afford to be distracted.

At least, that was what he realised after the distraction was gone. He did not particularly mind her presence while she was still there, all things considered. It was rather pleasing to have Matou Rin take such an unusual and potentially _physical_ interest in him after all.

"So, Hong, I need your help. I'm not going to get anywhere like this." Shirou said, brushing the dust off his shirt and trying to retain an air of dignity. Now that all the humans were gone, the only people in the dojo were Servants Saber and Lancer after all, great heroes from the past with countless great deeds to their name. It was either standing tall before them or being cowed by their mere presence, and Shirou did not enjoy being cowed.

"I would hesitate to say you would go nowhere alone, but I see what you mean." Hong replied, sipping tea that Shirou had no idea the Servant had. "I suppose training you in the ways of the sword would be meaningless, but you need to engrave the meaning of a fight to the death into your own body. For now though, duck."

And Shirou ducked.

Suddenly, the teacup was flying through the air, a sonic boom visible from where it had left Hong's hands. Then it shattered into a thousand pieces, as though hit by a great force, which it had. The source of this great force was immediately obvious once the bullet embedded itself in the nearby wall.

"Aarne, there's a sniper." Hong observed almost bemusedly, as though laughing at the simple fact that an enemy had even bothered shooting into a room with two Servants within. Aarne was not there of course, but Shirou somehow doubted if distance could stop a Servant from communicating with his own Master.

"Wait!" Shirou suddenly blurted out as Hong started to move, no doubt going to engage the enemy. "I'll go with you! I want to see who's attacking my house!"

"Fair enough." The giant Servant spoke without hesitation, and grabbing Emiya Shirou under his arm, Servant Lancer was off, heading in the direction of the gunner. There were only so many places a person could shoot from at such an odd angle after all.


----------



## lambda (Apr 8, 2010)

Rin twisted around when she heard the commotion in the dojo. She was by no means an expert but " ...Was that a gunshot?" Was Archer attacking them?

_Indeed it is, Master. Someone seems to be targeting Emiya shirou._ Answered Saber.

Rin blinked in confusion. With two masters in the house, they were targeting Shirou? That had not seemed like Archer's style, what with the sappy indignation he'd reacted toward Rider in their first meeting. Was it Wallachia's doing then? Was he trying to get to her through him like he had tried with Sakura? Was this her fault?

Thankfully, her worries Emiya vanished when she saw him under the arms of the gigantic Servant Lancer, still alive and healthy. Then they came back with a vengeance when she realized just what they were doing.

"That idiot!" She cursed as she ran to the gate." Saber, we're going after them! I'm counting on you to keep me safe!"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 8, 2010)

"I had planned to keep you out of danger anyway." Saber stated, lifting Rin before making his swift advancements. He followed Lancer, but he made sure the distance between them was large enough that one would need to strain their eyes to tell that it was Lancer and Shirou they were following. 

"How much longer are we planning on staying with them?" Saber asked, making casual conversation at a time like this. If he was going to leave Shirou alive, he didn't feel like staying at the boy's home. Perhaps he was still bitter that Shirou made those pathetic duplicates of his legendary weapons.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 8, 2010)

_"Aarne, there's a sniper."_

Aarne snapped to attention almost immediately. Someone was attacking the house? 'A sniper' brought to mind Archer, though it was odd. From what he'd seen of Archer during Caster's presentation, he'd expected he'd be out hunting Wallachia tonight.

Then again, maybe it was one of Wallachia's manifestations. His grasp of Chinese history wasn't great, but there was probably a powerful archer from Guan Yu's time that could have been summoned here.

"Riesbyfe, I think it's time for you to earn your keep; one of those... what did you call them... TATARI? One of those TATARIs outside." He turned to venture out himself when a thought came to him. If Lancer had noticed the shot, it was quite likely it had been aimed at the Dojo. Shirou was in the Dojo.

_"Lancer... Please tell me Emiya's tucked away somewhere safe, and that he's not going out to fight this TATARI..."_ He had a sour feeling that he already knew the answer to the question.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 8, 2010)

The shot had missed. But that was expected. There were several servants in that house. Stopping a bullet would be easy for them. No matter, he still had a back up plan. The being discarded his sniper rifle and walked towards the Emiya house. It seemed they were still trying to determine where the shot had been fired from, which left the being with the advantage. They won't know he was headed towards them. 

As it headed towards the house, it heard rushed footsteps approaching. They were faster than it thought. Quickly, it took out its pistol and aimed it in front of them. He'll stand here and wait for them to turn the corner. This was a simple plan, yet effective. He will fire as soon as he sees the first person to come into his view. After that, he will stand his ground and pick off the others. Of course they'll see the gun and use magic to protect themselves, but he was already prepared for that.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 9, 2010)

_"Lancer... Please tell me Emiya's tucked away somewhere safe, and that he's not going out to fight this TATARI..."_ Aarne's reply was somewhat expected, but Lancer was still amused nonetheless. It was a meaningless question, not if one knew Emiya Shirou at all. He was certainly not a person to hide and wait for others to protect him while he was being shot at, and there was nothing in the world that could change that.

_"I'm of the opinion that there's nowhere safer for Shirou than where I can see him, Master."_ In any case, it was fairly improbable that the boy would have to fight, not with Lancer taking point and Saber covering their backs. The only things that could beat a pair of Servants in straight combat were manifestations of the will of The World itself, and somehow Lancer doubted that Archetype Earth was involved in this tiny War.

"Shirou, I'll take point here, just in case there's a trap set up." The Servant said as he dropped the boy just before he turned the corner and got a bullet in his stomach for his troubles. Not that Lancer cared though. He had seen the bullet and he had allowed it to hit just to amuse himself, to see what kind of enemy he was up against.

"It's a decent weapon as weapons go. Definitely conceptual in nature, and enough to irritate most spiritual beings, but not nearly enough." He healed up the wound with mana, Guan Yu's body ignoring the curse placed upon the bullet. Delayed effect tactics did nothing to him, be they physical poisons or magical ones, and this gun was the same. It was likely that the bullet would have killed any normal mage in one hit, but Lancer was neither normal nor a mage.

"You're, it can't be." Emiya Shirou had caught up with the Servant, and could not believe his eyes.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

"I'll keep an eye out for things here just in case another avatar tries to sneak in. You go after the shooter" Riesbyfe told him. Leaving their place of operations completely unguarded is the last thing they want.

=====================================

"You're, it can't be." Emiya Shirou had said. Of course it couldn't be. After all, the man no longer existed in this world. He had died five years ago. He had even told his guest that. But it could not be denied. Standing in front of Lancer and Emiya Shirou was a man in a casual suit and had messy gray hair. In is hand was a heavily modified Thompson Contender that fired large .30-06 springfield rounds. The father of Emiya Shirou, the Magus Killer had returned from the dead.

Kiritsugu looked at Shirou, then turned to the man he had shot. Clearly the man was a Servant, since his shot hadn't killed him. So be it. Not even a Servant will stand in his way. He raised the pistol and aimed it at Shirou's head.

"Two Emiyas, nothing alike in personality,
In fair Miyama we lay our scene.
From recent dead break to new life
Where Emiya corpse makes Emiya alive unclean.

Let's add another player to this stage. We shall have two pairs play out this act!"

As the words were spoken, a red symbol formed on Emiya Kiritsugu's left hand. As the symbols appeared, a knight in blue materialized next to Kiritsugu. The knight looked at Lancer and raised both hands in a ready position, as if holding onto a sword. But no sword was in the hands of the knight. It was as if the knight was taunting Lancer by saying Lancer could be beaten without a weapon.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 9, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "I'll keep an eye out for things here just in case another avatar tries to sneak in. You go after the shooter" Riesbyfe told him. Leaving their place of operations completely unguarded is the last thing they want.



Aarne didn't particularly like the thought of leaving this woman here to guard the Emiya Household, but she made a fair point - someone had to do it, and he'd much rather be on the front lines keeping Shirou and Lancer in check than hiding away back here.

_"I'm of the opinion that there's nowhere safer for Shirou than where I can see him, Master."_

...that was probably true. The only way he'd be kept out of trouble was if he were tied up and locked in his shed, and even then Aarne had a feeling he'd be likely to gnaw his way through his bonds and dig his way out rather than actually stay put.

_"I'll be there momentarily,"_ he told Lancer before leaving the house, but before he could even open the door another gunshot sounded. Cursing, he prepared himself for his usual Curse, and with right arm raised and ready to fire off a _Fin Shot_, he opened the door to see what exactly was attacking them.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 9, 2010)

"What is this? Why are you here, Father? You died five years ago!" Shirou muttered, his eyes narrowing. It made no sense. Emiya Kiritsugu was dead. He had died with a smile on his face, knowing that Emiya Shirou was going to pick up where he left off, to chase the impossible dream of becoming a superhero. He had died and his body was buried at the Ryudou Temple, where he visited at least once a year. There was no reason for him to be here right now, but here he was.

"Calm down, Emiya Shirou. This is an illusion, summoned by the Dead Apostle Ancestor. This is merely a shadow of Emiya Kiritsugu, just as it was a mere shadow of Lu Bu that I fought last night. That's not your father, that's not even an enemy. All I see before me is a fool rushing to his death by striking a boy under the protection of Servant Lancer, Guan Yu. That is all you should see as well." Hong shifted his body and blocked Shirou from the false Kiritsugu's line of fire, putting himself in harm's way instead. A gun could not hurt a Servant, and whatever magic that was in those guns could not hurt Hong either. As long as their positions remained like this, Emiya Shirou was safe.

But Emiya Shirou did not want to be protected. An ally of justice protected people, he did not cower behind the back of anybody, no matter how much stronger. If this was truly the spawn of TATARI, the Dead Apostle that threatened this town, then Emiya Shirou would fight, even if his enemy took on the form of his own father. His own kind, wonderful father that had wanted to be a superhero.

"I don't know what kind of person you were ten years ago, Father, but the Kiritsugu I knew would tell me to look ahead and forge on. If I want to become an ally of justice, then I have to be stronger than the one who failed. Emiya Shirou must surpass Emiya Kiritsugu." Shirou stared down the barrel of the pistol without a hint of fear, standing tall even without a weapon in his hand. It did not matter what Kiritsugu was like before he adopted Shirou, the only truth was that Emiya Kiritsugu, Emiya Shirou's father was a great man and a great magus, and a man who almost became a superhero. That was the only father that mattered to him. Anything else was a matter for the history books. He had already known that Kiritsugu had never managed to be an ally of justice, that the world had forced him to outgrow his ideals, that he had sacrificed one for many. All that did not matter to Shirou. No matter who TATARI summoned, Emiya Shirou would take him down.

"Fine words, Shirou, but stand back. I will not let you kill your father, even if he is but an illusion, and I certainly will not let you fight a Servant here. I am to protect you today, so just watch and learn." Hong pushed him away from the fight, guan dao in his hand, ready to fight both false Master and false Servant at the same time. The numerical disadvantage did not matter to Servant Lancer, because Servant Lancer knew that he was the best fighter in this Holy Grail War. A shadow of a Servant was nothing to him.

"But..."

"I said stand back. You can't be a hero if you let yourself die before you get anywhere. The same goes for you, false Servant. You're no hero if you cannot draw your sword before you get cut down by this Blue Moon Crescent Dragon, so draw your sword!" Hong did not wait before charging for the knight, Seiryuengetsutou cutting straight through the air towards the neck of the TATARI summoned Servant.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

> "I said stand back. You can't be a hero if you let yourself die before you get anywhere. The same goes for you, false Servant. You're no hero if you cannot draw your sword before you get cut down by this Blue Moon Crescent Dragon, so draw your sword!" Hong did not wait before charging for the knight, Seiryuengetsutou cutting straight through the air towards the neck of the TATARI summoned Servant.



The servant raised its hands as though trying to block with a sword that was not in her hands. It was foolish. The servant might as well surrender, as she had no weapon to defend with. All the servant had was the armor she wore. Even such a thing could not protect against a blade going for her neck. But that didn't stop the servant from trying to parry with the non-existent sword. 

As the guan dao approached the servant's neck, it was suddenly knocked aside. The parrying motion the servant had made had actually worked in stopping the attack even when she had nothing in her hand. It was as though there was a weapon in her hands. That would be the only explanation for such a feat. The servant must have an invisible weapon.

Immediately after the parry, the servant launched into an attack, swinging its invisible weapon at Lancer with bursts of prana behind the swing.



As the servants fought, Kiritsugu took aim at Shirou with his pistol. One shot was all that was needed.


----------



## lambda (Apr 9, 2010)

As Shirou recovered from Lancer's forceful shove Rin's hand fell heavily on his shoulder, effectively pinning him in place. She directed a burning glare at the young man. "Don't even think about it."

 As her Servant had kept himself between her and Kiritsugu at all time, the man's line of fire to shirou was cut off as he and Rin's stood so close to each other. "Saber, you deal with this new _Master_ first."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 9, 2010)

lambda said:


> As Shirou recovered from Lancer's forceful shove Rin's hand fell heavily on his shoulder, effectively pinning him in place. She directed a burning glare at the young man. "Don't even think about it."
> 
> As her Servant had kept himself between her and Kiritsugu at all time, the man's line of fire to shirou was cut off as he and Rin's stood so close to each other. "Saber, you deal with this new _Master_ first."



"Understood." Saber confirmed, slightly disappointed, he could tell even from where he was that the false Servant was another of the Saber-class. He pulled out his weapon, determined to fight the Master at range. "Ave Maria ~ Gratia Plena ~ Dominus Tecum. Tizona!" 

There was not much excitement in fighting a Magus, skilled or legendary they could do nothing against any Servant, let alone Saber. From dozens of meters away, he took a single swing of his massive blade Tizona. The blade was not nearly long enough to reach Kiritsugu, but Saber knew that he would still hit. The use of a Noble Phantasm must look foolish to those who do not understand its powers.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 9, 2010)

The Servant's blade was invisible. That made sense, but it also made things much more difficult than they had to be. The full plate that she was wearing made it clear that this was no warrior from the Han or any of its surrounding territories. If the armour was obviously of European make, then the sword had to be as well, and European swords only came in so many sizes, invisible or not. It was child's play for Lancer to gauge the blade's size from this, and he continued the battle with the estimate of the weapon's dimensions in his mind.

Lancer blocked the knight-Servant's fierce series of attacks, taking note of the tactics that she used. She was clearly a user of mana bursts to enhance her strength, as the Servant herself was little more than a young girl and barely half of Lancer's size. It made her strikes much heavier than they had any right to be, but they also made things easier for him than they would be if he had fought a giant. The power of a mana burst came in the initial charge. Once the momentum of the strike was nullified, all he would be contending with was the strength of a girl.

The false Servant struck with blows that were as battering rams, but a Heroic Spirit was tougher than any castle wall, and he blocked them with his Blue Moon Crescent Dragon with ease, the sheer length, size, and weight of the guan dao making it a fine defensive weapon against the heavy crushing swings of the invisible sword. Taking those blows made several things clear to Lancer. First of all, the sword was not inherently invisible, but was rather covered with a layer of twisting winds that refracted light around the sword, and that made all the difference for him. The blade was still sheathed, unwilling to see the light of day, and Guan Yu would not stand for that.

Swinging Blue Moon Crescent Dragon one-handed, Lancer hammered away an incoming strike with pure, brute force and summoned his younger brother's snake spear, the Viper Blade, into his free hand, thrusting the spear straight at the heart of the false Servant. It was unlikely to be a killing blow, but that was the point. He wanted to see the true form of his enemy before removing her head from her shoulders, even if it was an imitation of an actual enemy created by a vampire.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 9, 2010)

Outside, Lancer was clashing with another figure, evidently a Servant by the speed with which they struck at each other. Behind the bulk of Saber, who was in a defensive stance, stood Shirou and Rin, shielded by the Heroic Spirit from another figure - presumably the sniper by the way he had a gun in his hand.

It was immediately obvious what Aarne should do. As with Rider, he as a Master may be entirely unable to defeat his opponent, but if he could distract them so that a stronger ally could deal the fatal blow, he should.

And then the man's face was illuminated as he took another step into the Emiya household, and all thoughts of fighting fled Aarne's mind. The condensed curse-energy hovering at his fingertip unravelled itself with a soft crack, like the breaking of ice, and the impact of it would leave a welt on his hand, but he was beyond caring. He was looking into the face of death - the face many magi more powerful than he had seen just before they were seperated from the mortal coil.

"Emiya! Matou! Get out of there!" he shouted, and then ducked behind cover. He had prided himself on his martial prowess - his ability to take on and defeat any Master even as his Servant took on theirs, but against Emiya Kiritsugu... he knew right away he stood no chance. This would be a fight for the Servants to decide, not him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2010)

Caster was in position, he sent a mental message to the others saying, "I am in position and ready to begin. I will begin by forecasting our immediate futures immediately."

Caster had a lot of predictions to be done quickly, so he began to forecast the fate of each member for length of their mission. Once he's has seen what is to come he tells each of them in general terms what they should expect.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Understood." Saber confirmed, slightly disappointed, he could tell even from where he was that the false Servant was another of the Saber-class. He pulled out his weapon, determined to fight the Master at range. "Ave Maria ~ Gratia Plena ~ Dominus Tecum. Tizona!"
> 
> There was not much excitement in fighting a Magus, skilled or legendary they could do nothing against any Servant, let alone Saber. From dozens of meters away, he took a single swing of his massive blade Tizona. The blade was not nearly long enough to reach Kiritsugu, but Saber knew that he would still hit. The use of a Noble Phantasm must look foolish to those who do not understand its powers.



Kiritsugu shifted his aim slightly and fired on Saber while backing up. He didn't know what the servant's noble phantasm could do so creating a gap between them was the first thing he did.




skiboydoggy said:


> The Servant's blade was invisible. That made sense, but it also made things much more difficult than they had to be. The full plate that she was wearing made it clear that this was no warrior from the Han or any of its surrounding territories. If the armour was obviously of European make, then the sword had to be as well, and European swords only came in so many sizes, invisible or not. It was child's play for Lancer to gauge the blade's size from this, and he continued the battle with the estimate of the weapon's dimensions in his mind.
> 
> Lancer blocked the knight-Servant's fierce series of attacks, taking note of the tactics that she used. She was clearly a user of mana bursts to enhance her strength, as the Servant herself was little more than a young girl and barely half of Lancer's size. It made her strikes much heavier than they had any right to be, but they also made things easier for him than they would be if he had fought a giant. The power of a mana burst came in the initial charge. Once the momentum of the strike was nullified, all he would be contending with was the strength of a girl.
> 
> ...



"Wind"

The servant said the single word. Instantly, a windstorm covered thew area, originating from her invisible weapon. It was strong enough to bend the trees around them and send debris flying. Even the masters would be forced to take cover from such a large blast of wind. Kiritsugu instantly dived to the floor as the wind was released, preventing him from being blown off his feet. 

The servant swung her invisible weapon at Lancer, releasing a twister at him. This was strange. Kiritsugu was most definitely a mere avatar. yet, the power behind this servant's attack put even the false Lu Bu to shame. The blast of wind from the twister knocked Lancer's aim off. Instead of aiming at the heart, it veered off course to aim at her shoulder at the last second. Taking advantage of the mis-aimed attack, the servant moved slightly, making the spear pass by just above her shoulders. It seems the servant has fought against Lancer class servants before and knew how to avoid their deadly attacks.


----------



## lambda (Apr 9, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> As the shadow began to fade, it jammed the pencil into one of Satsuki's command seal. It seemed this one was strong, so it will retreat, but at the same time leave a mark on the target.


"Are you all right, Master?" Archer asked as he ran up to the vampire.

"I'm fine, I'm fine." She answered with a wide grin. "He didn't hurt me or anything, see?" She assured him.

The tenseness in her stance was obvious to Archer, but there was no point in bringing it up in fromt of the other "But what about your hand? I saw him stab you there before you finished him off." Saying so, he reached for it and twisted it so he could see its back.

"Are you sure, Archer? I didn't feel anything... Oh." His Master muttered as she noticed her commands seals. Or rather the loss of one. "Tha's Tohno-kun for you." she stuttered weakly "Even in this situation he managed to hit something so small." 

"It's alright," Archer said in reassurance, "this isn't such a big loss compared to your safety. we'll have to make do."






Watchman said:


> "Emiya! Matou! Get out of there!" he shouted, and then ducked behind cover. He had prided himself on his martial prowess - his ability to take on and defeat any Master even as his Servant took on theirs, but against Emiya Kiritsugu... he knew right away he stood no chance. This would be a fight for the Servants to decide, not him.


 It was a decent enough idea Rin Supposed, though Saber was probably better cover against the strange apparition than any walls. 

Still, it would be an easier fight for Saber and Lancer if they did not have to worry about them getting hit in the crossfire. She entwined an arm with Shirou's and prepared herself. As soon as she had an opening...

Rin boggled as she heard Saber speak his Noble Phantasm. She had not expected him to take the magus so seriously, though she was glad. In answer the man fired. That was the signal Rin had waited for.

Rin rushed toward the Eldelfelt, dragging Shirou with her without letting him the chance to resist. Without letting him go, She passed the other Master and joined him behind his cover. "You're late." She said lightly. "You know Emiya's dad?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 9, 2010)

Remembering his guests at his mansion estate, Rider drove there instead of heading directly to the Amadeyo Skyscraper. "Why are we changing directions Rider?" Ilya asked. "I've invited some people yesterday, I want to entertain them." Rider responded, quickly reaching the gate of his mansion, servants opening the gate as he then drove inside. "Classy digs Rider, though I'd say my family's castles are nicer." Ilya said as they drove to the front door. "It's the best residence I could find in this city, and I'm quite partial to it." Rider responded, thinking about the mass of books he had stored in the library. Parking the automobile, Rider opened the front door to the mansion and gestured Ilya to enter. 

Calling everyone except Arihiko down quickly, Rider explained the current situation to them. After a brief period of disbelief and shock from the guests [Akiha had actually punched Rider at some point in the talk], Rider had managed to convince them that he was telling the truth. Briefly discussing plans, rewards, and what equipment they would have during this escapade, they all prepared themselves to fight the TATARI. Leaving the mansion in a limousine [Arcueid and Ciel preferred to go on foot for some reason] the group spread over Fuyuki City.

-------------

At the Emiya House, a strange and mysterious figure appeared on top of a nearby lamp post, shouting loudly and making strange poses, distracting everybody from the ongoing fight. Somehow an odd musical track was sounding through the air, even though there were no radios or music players in the general vicinity.

"Stop right there! Flying out to smash the wicked in the West, striding in to stop the evil in the East, the one who people know to be Justice! The messenger of love, justice, and the moon! Phantasmoon has arrived!" Phantasmoon shouted, an exasperated looking Ciel arriving just after her. "We're here to stop your vile reign of anguish, and punish you TATARI!" Phantasmoon finished, taking on a final pose.

-------------

Taking a limousine to the Amadeyo Skyscraper, they [Shiki, Akiha, Kohaku, and Hisui] reached there quickly due to Rider lending them one of his legionnaires to drive there. Getting out of the automobile [the legionnaire dismissed himself], Shiki took off his glasses and noticed freefloating lines of death, showing that there was a barrier there. Cutting it open, all four of them entered before the barrier repaired itself. It seemed that the group they had to rendezvous with were already there.

Putting his glasses back on, Shiki withdrew the blade of his knife, glancing over the group which consisted of three men, a priestess, and someone who looked eerily like Yumizuka. "Is that you Yumizuka!?" Shiki exclaimed in surprise, many thoughts going through his head. "We're here under Rider, he sent us to aid you against the TATARI." Akiha stated to the other group.

-------------

"Where is everybody?" Arihiko asked himself as he wandered around the mansion. "Ah well, I get to keep this awesome place to myself." Arihiko concluded as he sat down and played some video games, crunching on snacks he found in the pantry.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 9, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Kiritsugu shifted his aim slightly and fired on Saber while backing up. He didn't know what the servant's noble phantasm could do so creating a gap between them was the first thing he did.



The attack had perfect timing, a counterattack is usually pointless against Saber. There is no hesitation in his swings when using Colada, robbing any hope for a result other than simultaneous contact. However, when swinging Tizona, there was a split second when Saber needed to lift his arm in order to power the swing. If you could manage to both attack and escape in between the phases of lift and swing, you could escape unharmed while injuring your attacking opponent. 

However, his Noble Phantasm corrected what would normally be a fatal flaw, and managed to turn perfect timing into a flawed strategy. The bullet shattered as if impacted by an invisible force, and even though Kiritsugu pulled distance, even though Saber's aim was altered by the gale force winds, and even though Kiritsugu made a futile attempt to dodge, the attack landed. Tizona cut through the soft flesh, and fragile muscle of Kiritsugu, all without making contact. 

"My opponents, whenever they recognized my blade, would forfeit as they knew they could not win. It would be wise for you to follow in suite and resign to your fate." Saber mocked the man, who was foolish for trying to fight a Servant.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 9, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Have you been living under a rock, Matou?" Aarne said as he helped her pull Emiya into cover. In a situation like this, he felt it well within the bounds of reason to dispense with etiquette. "How could you _not_ know the Mage-Killer? Suffice to say, the man's too dangerous for us to fight - it's something to leave to the Servants."

And of course they'd win - to think otherwise was preposterous. Even if the one fighting Lancer was a Servant, Saber fighting Kiritsugu was a foregone conclusion. Even if Kiritsugu was a Mage-Killer, a Servant was stronger than almost any mage, and Saber was one of the strongest classes. All that was left for the Masters to do was simply to survive.

"Until Saber's finished with him, there's no point to going out there and getting shot. Furthermore-" 

Anything the Finnish Magus was about to say was cut off by the opening bars of a sickly-sweet J-Pop song. The sort of thing you'd expect to hear in an anime for pre-teens, if (unlike Aarne) you were prepared to watch such a thing.

And, almost like a repeat of the bizarre display Rider and Ilya put on earlier that day, a woman standing on a lamp-post spouted out nonsense and struck a ridiculous pose. Aarne barely paid attention to them, busy sneaking looks at the battle proceeding on the front lawn of the Emiya household, but heard the "punish you, TATARI" line and breathed a sigh of relief.

"At least she's not here to fight us," he muttered under his breath.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The attack had perfect timing, a counterattack is usually pointless against Saber. There is no hesitation in his swings when using Colada, robbing any hope for a result other than simultaneous contact. However, when swinging Tizona, there was a split second when Saber needed to lift his arm in order to power the swing. If you could manage to both attack and escape in between the phases of lift and swing, you could escape unharmed while injuring your attacking opponent.
> 
> However, his Noble Phantasm corrected what would normally be a fatal flaw, and managed to turn perfect timing into a flawed strategy. The bullet shattered as if impacted by an invisible force, and even though Kiritsugu pulled distance, even though Saber's aim was altered by the gale force winds, and even though Kiritsugu made a futile attempt to dodge, the attack landed. Tizona cut through the soft flesh, and fragile muscle of Kiritsugu, all without making contact.
> 
> "My opponents, whenever they recognized my blade, would forfeit as they knew they could not win. It would be wise for you to follow in suite and resign to your fate." Saber mocked the man, who was foolish for trying to fight a Servant.



As Kiritsugu took the wound, he aimed at the masters and fired several shots at them. He couldn't wound the servants, but he can kill the Masters. He only have his wound a glance. A wound like that wouldn't kill him now. He will however, have to retreat. There was no way he can win this battle. after firing the shots, he turned and bean to retreat.
==================
Right after the servant had aimed the twister at Lancer, she shifted her attention to Saber. She charged in right away, her invisible weapon in guard position. She only needed to distract the two servants for a bit to buy time for Kiritsugu to escape.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 9, 2010)

"Don't ignore the Hero of Justice, Phantasmoon!" Phantasmoon shouted as chains came out of the ground and midair to bind the black haired gunner [TATARI Kiritsugu], the blonde haired female swordsman [TATARI Saber], and the black haired dual swordsman [AFK Saber] incapacitating them. "I'm just guessing, but these guys are the TATARI spawn right?" Phatasmoon asked loudly to the people who just hid inside the house. "C'mon, answer! If I kill an innocent by accident it's not the best thing to have on my record!" Phantasmoon exclaimed as she struck another pose, Ciel trailing menacingly behind her.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Don't ignore the Hero of Justice, Phantasmoon!" Phantasmoon shouted as chains came out of the ground and midair to bind the black haired gunner [TATARI Kiritsugu], the blonde haired female swordsman [TATARI Saber], and the black haired dual swordsman [AFK Saber] incapacitating them. "I'm just guessing, but these guys are the TATARI spawn right?" Phatasmoon asked loudly to the people who just hid inside the house. "C'mon, answer! If I kill an innocent by accident it's not the best thing to have on my record!" Phantasmoon exclaimed as she struck another pose, Ciel trailing menacingly behind her.



"Correct. The Tatari Avatar is the man with two swords" Saber said to her. She pointed to the other Saber.

"Now, please get off the man you're on. He is hurt."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 9, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Don't ignore the Hero of Justice, Phantasmoon!" Phantasmoon shouted as chains came out of the ground and midair to bind the black haired gunner [TATARI Kiritsugu], the blonde haired female swordsman [TATARI Saber], and the black haired dual swordsman [AFK Saber] incapacitating them. "I'm just guessing, but these guys are the TATARI spawn right?" Phatasmoon asked loudly to the people who just hid inside the house. "C'mon, answer! If I kill an innocent by accident it's not the best thing to have on my record!" Phantasmoon exclaimed as she struck another pose, Ciel trailing menacingly behind her.



Aarne ducked as the bullets tore through the flimsy paper screen above his head. Still, from the noises he heard outside, or rather the lack of noises, the battle was over, and the woman who called herself Phantasmoon was questioning who the TATARI were.

"The black-haired swordsman and the big man with the halberd" (he'd be damned before he used the full and overly-ornate name for the weapon) "is with us," Aarne said as he poked his head out from behind cover. "The other two are TATARI." 

He made sure that Kiritsugu and his Servant were tightly bound by the chains Phantasmoon had created before he exposed himself, though, glancing ruefully at the paper screen (what on Earth had possessed him to think that was a proper defence?) it wouldn't have made much difference if he'd stayed there.

"But who might you be? Aside from the 'Hero of Justice' bit." _Just my luck that I run into *two* Heroes of Justice in the same damnable city._


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 9, 2010)

"The Great Protector of both the Moon and the Earth, fueled by burning passion and ambition! The one and only Phantasmoon!" Phantasmoon repeated cheerfully. Ciel deftly threw two Black Keys into the heads of both TATARI spawn, and since they couldn't dodge because of the chains they should be killed instantly barring any abilities they had. Phantasmoon hastily released the chains on Saber. "Sorry about that mustachio! No other way I could make sure!" Phantasmoon apologized, twirling her staff. "We wouldn't mind a bit of help cleaning up." Ciel said deftly to Saber and Lancer.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

The Black keys approached the two. They could not escape nor fight back, but there was one way to escape for them. Time slowed to a crawl, and the lack keys slowed to a snail's pace. Everything moved as though they were in slow motion. the Saber used the time to let loose a prana burst to loosen the chains for a moment and break free. They must have not known about Kiritsugu's ability. to attack them with such few attacks.

Time sped up again. Saber batted aside the two Black Keys and loosened the chains tying up Kiritsugu. He dropped to the floor, then stood up, his pistol aiming at the man that had identified them. He fired two shots while his Saber began letting loose another windstorm. But unlike the last one, the wind began uncovering the invisible weapon that the Saber held. A bright golden glow flashed into existence beneath the layers of wind, revealing a golden sword.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 9, 2010)

"Are you joking me? Well then, too bad I won't let you use your trump card! Moonbeam!" Phantasmoon shouted as a beam fell down straight from the sky, injuring and interrupting the blonde haired knight. "I'm on a different league than you! You'd best accept your punishment!" Phantasmoon shouted as several more Moonbeams fell towards the two TATARI spawns. Ciel also threw Black Keys to pin their shadows down as a precaution, just in case they tried to pull another fast one.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

Had there been no wind, the plan would have succeeded. The thick layers of wind that hid the Saber's sword now formed a thick layer that bended the beams of light, making them miss. The beams of light fell harmlessly a few meters away. But even if the beam of light had hit her, the magic resistance of the Saber class would have made them almost useless.

Time slowed once again. Kiritsugu sidestepped the thrown Black Key and pick it out of the air. he then threw them back, while firing off a shot at the man again. He had encountered many magus and church agents, and knew what the black Keys could do. meanwhile, his Saber batted aside the Black Keys aimed at her. The weapon in her hand was visible now, since the thick layers of wind that hid her weapon from view now bended the beams of light. A golden sword was in her hands.

"The True Ancestor has entered the stage! Now she will act along with the corpse and the servant he somehow summoned!"

The Saber faced the two servants, holding her sword in attack position. Prana gathered in her sword. The golden glow was now blinding as she prepared to use her Noble Phantasm.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 9, 2010)

Phantasmoon jumped high into the air and fell towards the blonde haired knight, going for a super powerful enhanced kick. "Inazuma Moon Kick!" Phantasmoon said as she descended, the force of it hitting would be fatal. Ciel on the other hand had pulled several Black Keys from god knows where, and had began throwing them at Kiritsugu en masse, ignoring the bullets he shot due to her innate regeneration. "You can't use your special ability forever, you have to run out of it sometime!" Ciel said as she continued to throw Black Keys, sometimes maneuvering to pick up a few which Kiritsugu was able to dodge.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 9, 2010)

Aarne felt his blood run cold when the Servant of the TATARI Kiritsugu broke free of her chains and swung around to free her Master. He was acutely aware that he was now directly in the line of fire, without even the paper door to obscure his position, and there was no way he'd be able to race to safety before Kiritsugu lifted his gun and fired. Time seemed to slow as Kiritsugu looked towards him, and everything else seemed to fade - the new arrivals; Kiritsugu's Servant; Emiya and Matou in the house all disappeared. There was just him, Kiritsugu, and in the distance, far too far to reach him in time, Lancer.

_Lancer._

Kiritsugu extended his arm, aim steady, gun pointed directly at him, finger curled around the trigger, and Aarne was powerless to do anything to stop him, or evade.

_Save me._

An acute burning sensation on his hand made him wince. Kiritsugu pulled the trigger and then a second time, and Aarne closed his eyes.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 9, 2010)

"This is ridiculous." Saber exclaimed, he recognized the sword, the child before him was none other than the legendary King of Britain, Arthur! The weapon was powerful, possibly the strongest sword in Europe. However, that is only because Saber's own legendary blade, Tizona, was not forged in Europe.

"Ave Maria ~ Gratia Plena ~ Dominus Tecum." Saber repeated the chance once more, raising his magical energy in an attempt to rival that of Arthur's. Tizona was a sword capable of ignoring the third dimension, creating an unavoidable strike with nearly flawless accuracy. This ability however, was not an invincible one, the attacks could still be blocked after the swings had been made. Therefore, this ability worked best as a counterattack, slicing apart an opponent regardless of distance. 

Saber was not sure how much magical energy his attack would consume, the ability to strike anything and everything within visible range came at a high mana toll, and there was no possible way that his Master, powerful though she may be, could support such an attack multiple times. "Prepare yourself King of Knights."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Phantasmoon jumped high into the air and fell towards the blonde haired knight, going for a super powerful enhanced kick. "Moon Inazuma Kick!" Phantasmoon said as she descended, the force of it hitting would be fatal. Ciel on the other hand had pulled several Black Keys from god knows where, and had began throwing them at Kiritsugu en masse, ignoring the bullets he shot due to her innate regeneration. "You can't use your special ability forever, you have to run out of it sometime!" Ciel said as she continued to throw Black Keys, sometimes maneuvering to pick up a few which Kiritsugu was able to dodge.



The kick was deadly, but also predictable. With her high rank in instinct, Saber dodged to the side and focused back on the two servants. The cosplaying vampire was annoying, but she was being far too silly to effectively hurt her right now. the two servants though were quite deadly.

Kiritsugu ran behind any obstacle he could find to avoid the hail of deadly flying swords. The regenerating church agent was annoying, but if he shot her with his pistol, it would still cause her magic circuit to destroy itself. But she was not the target. He won't waste one of his bullets on her.

"Too slow... too slow too slow too slow tooslowtooslowtooslowtooslowtooslow TOO SLOW! your act is too slow! Let's boost this actor's ability! "

A black aura surrounded Saber. Her skin turned pale and her armor darkened to a pitch black color. The golden sword's glow faded and turned black with red runes. Green eyes turned yellow. What was once a heroic spirit was not a corrupted version of the person she was.

Black corruption took over Kiritsugu. Rage filled him and whatever plan he was thinking of vanished. He took out a SMG from his picket and began shooting at the group cowering behind the door, ignoring the Black Keys thrown his way.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "This is ridiculous." Saber exclaimed, he recognized the sword, the child before him was none other than the legendary King of Britain, Arthur! The weapon was powerful, possibly the strongest sword in Europe. However, that is only because Saber's own legendary blade, Tizona, was not forged in Europe.
> 
> "Ave Maria ~ Gratia Plena ~ Dominus Tecum." Saber repeated the chance once more, raising his magical energy in an attempt to rival that of Arthur's. Tizona was a sword capable of ignoring the third dimension, creating an unavoidable strike with nearly flawless accuracy. This ability however, was not an invincible one, the attacks could still be blocked after the swings had been made. Therefore, this ability worked best as a counterattack, slicing apart an opponent regardless of distance.
> 
> Saber was not sure how much magical energy his attack would consume, the ability to strike anything and everything within visible range came at a high mana toll, and there was no possible way that his Master, powerful though she may be, could support such an attack multiple times. "Prepare yourself King of Knights."



The now corrupted Saber turned and looked at the other Saber. She said nothing, but raised her black sword. Prana gathered in the blade as she prepared to unleash her Noble Phantasm. An unholy black glow surrounded the sword. It now looked as though Saber was holding a black bar of light.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 9, 2010)

The patriots were on alert. A battle was being waged nearby, and from what was seen the combatants were incredibly powerful, beings mere patriots cannot face alone. 

It was time for Berserker to shine. 

A pair of police copters fired several rockets towards the ensuing battle between a particularly loud woman and a couple of others they couldn't see clearly. It didn't matter though, since Berserker wasn't planning on joining a side. Not yet anyway. 

A fleet of bright red civilian cars, all of which loaded with men and women driven to madness,sped towards the brutal battle that was going on right now. All its passengers howled maddeningly with a cry that would make even the most battle-hardened warriors tremble.

At the head of the fleet was a truck, painted brighter and redder and decked with dozens of spikes. Gun ports built into the machine fired their paylodad randomly. Multiple car engines were strapped onto the truck, Berserker stood proudly on top of the machine, his halberd/chain weapon in his hands. By his side was Councilor Itagaki, transformed into a monstrous green brute who wore spiked armor and wielded circular saws as weapons.

"EVERY GOOD PLAY NEEDS A PLOT TWIST! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHA!!"

"SOLDIERS OF THE REVOLUTION" Berserker said to his men, if they could still be considered men. "BRANDISH YOUR WEAPONS! LOAD YOUR AMMUNITION! SHARPEN YOUR AXES, LIFT YOUR HAMMERS, DRAW YOUR SWORDS! TONIGHT, WE SHOW THESE FOOLS WHAT THE ESTATE IS CAPABLE OF!!!"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 9, 2010)

Kiritsugu was too blinded by the TATARI's corruption to notice that Ciel had been throwing the Black Keys in a pattern around him, many of them being pinned to the ground. Catching his shadow, Kiritsugu would be completely immobilized unless he was still able to use his ability, which he probably wouldn't be able to due to the corruption. "That wasn't the smartest move TATARI." Ciel said as she approached Kiritsugu, Black Keys at the ready.

With the King of Knights dodging the kick, Phantasmoon hit the solid ground, leaving a huge pothole the size of a large car. "Of course! The villain always has a second form!" Phantasmoon exclaimed as she jumped out of the hole. "I wonder, now that you don't have that windy thing anymore, can you dodge my Moonbeams?" Phantasmoon asked as she fired several dozen Moonbeams from random directions towards the blonde haired knight.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Kiritsugu was too blinded by the TATARI's corruption to notice that Ciel had been throwing the Black Keys in a pattern around him, many of them being pinned to the ground. Catching his shadow, Kiritsugu would be completely immobilized unless he was still able to use his ability, which he probably wouldn't be able to due to the corruption. "That wasn't the smartest move TATARI." Ciel said as she approached Kiritsugu, Black Keys at the ready.
> 
> With the King of Knights dodging the kick, Phantasmoon hit the solid ground, leaving a huge pothole the size of a large car. "Of course! The villain always has a second form!" Phantasmoon exclaimed as she jumped out of the hole. "I wonder, now that you don't have that windy thing anymore, can you dodge my Moonbeams?" Phantasmoon asked as she fired several dozen Moonbeams towards the blonde haired knight.




Saber's instinct still allowed her to dodge the aim of the beams. Once again, she readied her sword. She was stopped though, when a sound caught her attention. Multiple gunshots could be heard not far away, along with a crowd of yelling people. It seemed a large group of people was headed this way. Kiritsugu also stopped as he heard the approaching crowd. There should not be anyone out this late. Using up a command seal, Kiritsugu ordered Saber to break free of the corruption clouding their judgment. There was a bright red flash and one of the command seals vanished. Slowly, Saber returned to normal as her magic resistance allowed her to fight off the corruption.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 9, 2010)

"It looks like you're calming down." Phantasmoon said as she stopped firing Moonbeams. "I wonder, why would you bother doing something like that if you're under the control of TATARI?" Phantasmoon continued with a small staff twirl. "If you have free will, show it by surrendering, I promise I won't touch you if you do!" Phantasmoon offered with a tiny wink. "I won't touch you either, I'm just tired and hungry." Ciel stated, hungry even though she ate an hour ago. "If you don't surrender, I won't have a choice anymore though!" Phatasmoon finished with a pirouette, but it was clear that she was serious.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

"No! NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO! You cannot abandon the stage! Actors are needed! oyu have been given more than the other actors! Yet you use that against me! You will only leave as corpses! KATTO!

The sound of marching crowds grew louder. Gunshots continued to be heard. They could see it now. A crowd of hundreds of people were coming towards the house, each wielding various weapons. A strangely dressed man was leading them. Saber turned to face them. She judged the large crowd to be more dangerous than the few people here. The man leading them was the most dangerous of all. 

At the same time, Wallachia cut the connection between him and Kiritsugu, causing the Magus Killer to once more vanish. His servant remained though, as she had enough prana to last 1 day in this world. But it seems she will be using most of her prana soon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 9, 2010)

Berserker relished the chance to show his might. He could smell the prana emanating from the house, so much delicious prana. His weapon shivered in anticipation. To harvest that much power would give Berserker enough strength to make him nigh-invincible. 

"CRUSH THEM!" 

Several of the cars sped up and crashed into the house, detonating explosives strapped into their engines. The resulting explosion blows a hole into the building, allowing Berserker and his troops an opening. Insane civilians flooded the building, ready to cut down any enemy. 

Behind the crowd Berserker and Councilor Itagaki, now the Patriot Smashgit, readied their arms for battle. But first, the civilians were needed to waste their prana on worthless combat. 

"Smashgit, why don't you give the revolutionaries some peptalk?" Berserker suggested. 

"Good idea Boss." Smashgit agreed. "Oi, yuz lot!" He yelled, smashing one of their minions with his foot. "Wez gunna smash dese 'ere gits in da face! WAAAAAAGHHHH!!!"

The insane civilians joined Smashgit in his warcry, shaking the foundations of the house. The warcry empowered the civilians, increasing their strength and rendering them uncaring of any wound. They rushed Saber, ready to cut her down.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 9, 2010)

Index turn to Sacchin, everyone could note something around the air surronding the Nun that really didn't fit what they have experience around her, after a while the seems to turn back to normal and run around Sacchin.

"Are you ok?? really that sound scary a command seal can't be destroyed that easy for what I gather it was a type of Mystic eyes, we should rest a little if you need to!!!" the nun did seems weird with this actitude but was really worried.



lambda said:


> "Are you all right, Master?" Archer asked as he ran up to the vampire.
> 
> "I'm fine, I'm fine." She answered with a wide grin. "He didn't hurt me or anything, see?" She assured him.
> 
> ...



Shaking a little even before all this, the worried look of the nun, the unchaning features of Assassin... she try her best to put a mask and pat the little bouncing rabbit infront of her and a strong facade for Assassin "I am fine, really Tohno kun its impressive in many ways but I am not one to give up for just losing a command seal, AND Archer I think I ask you to call me Sacchin not 'Master'" as she try to give a little hit on the head of Archer.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

As the insane civilians surged into the Emiya house, a  single person stood opposing them.

"You may pass, but the toll is your life" Riesbyfe said to the large crowd.

======================================================
Saber jumped back as the first of the civilians tried to grab her. Seeing the mob jogged her memories of the past. The memories surfaced like a rising plane. As the memories surfaced, they cleared away the remaining taint and corruption of Wallachia, allowing Saber to regain her free will.

======================================================

"Stop ignoring me! The actors must not ignore the main act! If you will not watch the play, then I shall force you all to be part of it!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 9, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "Stop ignoring me! The actors must not ignore the main act! If you will not watch the play, then I shall force you all to be part of it!"



"Let's face it, the story was slowing down, and all your overacting was getting tiring. The audience needs a crazy smartass like me to keep entertained!" Berserker said to no one in particular. He could feel a presence, a great presence filled with so much mana. "Who at least has the decency to not sparkle like others of her kind, thank you very much."

One of the civilians who brandished a shovel lunged at the lone person who stood against them, yelling WAAAGGGH!!! at the top of his lungs. 

Seeing the female warrior temporarly silent for a moment, one of the larger civilians morphed into a monstrous form by his insanity swung his giant spikes club to crush her head.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 9, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "Let's face it, the story was slowing down, and all your overacting was getting tiring. The audience needs a crazy smartass like me to keep entertained!" Berserker said to no one in particular. He could feel a presence, a great presence filled with so much mana. "Who at least has the decency to not sparkle like others of her kind, thank you very much."
> 
> One of the civilians who brandished a shovel lunged at the lone person who stood against them, yelling WAAAGGGH!!! at the top of his lungs.
> 
> Seeing the female warrior temporarly silent for a moment, one of the larger civilians morphed into a monstrous form by his insanity swung his giant spikes club to crush her head.



Saber blocked the attack and swung her sword at the man, hitting him with the flat end of the blade. She will aid the Servants in this fight, but will only use her Noble Phantasm only if it was needed. She parried attacks and knocked out attackers as they came. These people might return to normal if the one commanding them was defeated.
========================================
"Witness! The greatest one  to take the stage. One known to every being in this city! This great actor shall arrive in 5 minutes and make a grand entrance!"
========================================
Riesbyfe rushed to where the masters were. Lancer can handle the one controlling the mob. But the masters will need to be protected during that.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 10, 2010)

Saber smirked as he saw the back of King Arthur, he did not understand why she had turned away from him, surely she did not think that Lancer or himself were incapable of fighting off this small force. "Lancer, get behind me." Saber stated, using his Mana Burst push himself far forward. He had already stated the chant of his blade, he had already committed to using its abilities to their fullest, and moved past Lancer.

"Block it if you can, King of Knights!" Saber declared, as attacked using the full power of his Anti-Army Noble Phantasm. And for a moment, the world was flat. Everything that Saber could see was pressed tightly together as if depth no longer existed. Different from his first strike where his blade ignored depth, using the holy chant, he was able to use Tizona's most powerful strike. An attack that hits everything within the width of his sword strike. When the world had properly returned to its form, everything within the length of Saber's vision will have been slashed by his Tizona. Truly, it is an unavoidable attack.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 10, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber smirked as he saw the back of King Arthur, he did not understand why she had turned away from him, surely she did not think that Lancer or himself were incapable of fighting off this small force. "Lancer, get behind me." Saber stated, using his Mana Burst push himself far forward. He had already stated the chant of his blade, he had already committed to using its abilities to their fullest, and moved past Lancer.
> 
> "Block it if you can, King of Knights!" Saber declared, as attacked using the full power of his Anti-Army Noble Phantasm. And for a moment, the world was flat. Everything that Saber could see was pressed tightly together as if depth no longer existed. Different from his first strike where his blade ignored depth, using the holy chant, he was able to use Tizona's most powerful strike. An attack that hits everything within the width of his sword strike. When the world had properly returned to its form, everything within the length of Saber's vision will have been slashed by his Tizona. Truly, it is an unavoidable attack.



The attack will hit for sure. Saber had been fighting the mob and noticed too late the other Saber had attacked her. There was nothing she could do except take it. She had left herself wide open to the attack too, as she did not expect an attack from behind. The attack closed in and Saber braced for impact. The strike would surely leave her badly wounded. her armor would not help at all, nor would blocking help. It was truly an unavoidable attack.

A familiar feeling crossed Saber. Something very familiar was close by. Something she had lost. Saber quickly expanded her senses to locate what was giving off that feeling. She found it almost immediately. The boy called Shirou possessed something that belongs to her. How was that possible? From the little bit she had seen, the boy was barely a magus. How could that boy have something that belongs to her? The answer was obvious. his full name was Emiya Shirou. Emiya Kiritsugu was her previous master, and to summon her he had used an artifact linked to her. She didn't know what it was, but there could only be one thing. The sheath of her sword she had lost long ago.

_Emiya Shirou, You desire to be a hero. I can aid you in your journey to be one. We will form a contract as Master and Servant. I will fight by your side and guide you. Do you accept?_ Saber sent the thought to Shirou.

A strange feeling crossed Saber. Why does it seem like something like this has happened before and should happen now...?


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 10, 2010)

"Hahaha, is this a group joke or something? I come all the way here to help you guys and you ignore me like just like that?" Phantasmoon asked angrily as she twirled her staff and went in front of everyone, Ciel jumping out of the way. "Take this! My Shining World!" Phantasmoon shouted as she fired an enormous beam of light at the approaching mindless army, a solid hit from the luminous ray would easily disintegrate even Berserker. "Can you avoid this? This is an attack by a True Hero of Justice!" Phantasmoon shouted arrogantly as the giant Moonbeam rapidly approached Berserker's army. Ciel just looked sour at this point, but stayed out of the way of the beam.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 10, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Shaking a little even before all this, the worried look of the nun, the unchaning features of Assassin... she try her best to put a mask and pat the little bouncing rabbit infront of her and a strong facade for Assassin "I am fine, really Tohno kun its impressive in many ways but I am not one to give up for just losing a command seal, AND Archer I think I ask you to call me Sacchin not 'Master'" as she try to give a little hit on the head of Archer.



"So you are Yumizuka after all, I didn't recognize you without your ponytails and uniform." Shiki said quietly as he chuckled a bit, slightly uncomfortable at the situation. "So are we going inside this building and razing the TATARI or not?" Akiha asked directly to the other group, signalling Kohaku and Hisui to follow her. "Hahaha, that Akiha, so direct." Kohaku remarked with a short laugh, then got slapped in the head by Akiha.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 10, 2010)

As the battle went on, Wallachia made his move again.

"Fear enters the stage yet again! This new player shall threaten the mad servant with his mighty powers! He will lay the berserker's plans bare and oppose the servant's every action!"

A man wearing royal clothing and a white wig appeared in the middle of the battle ground. He wore rich white clothing that were splashed with colours of royalty. Two trumpeters also appeared, blowing notes as the man walked forward.

"The King has arrived! Bow down to him!" The trumpeters announced.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 10, 2010)

The 3 enemy servants combined with the efforts of the strangers decimated Berserker's forces, leaving only a fraction of them capable of combat. All their vehicles were destroyed, save for the helicopters but those were incapable of doing any harm at all. Berserker himself would've been destroyed where it not for the strange woman's flashy tactics being so obvious. 

"Oi boss, dem gitz iz chopping up da boyz! Wot we do?" Smashgit asked. He was running out of fodder to throw at Lancer, and had to resort to flinging corpses at him that Lancer would slice in half without effort. 

"Duh." Berserker slapped Smashgit's head. "Attack the Sexy Spanish Stud." 

Smashgit looked at him with blank stares."Wot?" 

"The one with the mustache." Berserker said sighing. He should've brought the smarter Patriot, Berserker thought. 

Warboss Smashgit roared and charged towards Saber(the Spanish one) his rotor saws screeching. His left saw met Saber's blade, while his right bit down on his exposed arm. Saber's last attack may have done a number even on Smashgit, but it would take more than that to kill a Patriot. 

Berserker himself began to make a move, a pair of large wooden cuffs attached to his weapon flying around, latching on to the nearest targets. The human who tried to face Berserker's army alone "Reeseman was his name by the way." was grabbed by one of the cuffs and grabbed him by the leg. He was swung around, smashing into friend and foe, much to Berserker's amusement. 

"The King has arrived! Bow to him!" 

Memories began to return to Berserker, awful, cruel memories. The servant's blood boiled, hate filling every fiber of his being. "King...." He dropped Riesbyfe on top of the masters and charged at the new enemy. A malevolent dark aura enveloped Berserker, his presence distorting the way reality was percieved around him, even by other servants and mages. "You live...you live you live you live you live you live!!!!!!" Berserker screamed.

One of the trumpeteers met Berserker to stop his advance, but with a single cleave he was slain without Berserker even stopping. "Blueblood filth, blueblood filth, blueblood filth bluebloodfilth blueblood filth!!!!"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 10, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin, though he would never tell anyone, had been disturbed by what he had just seen take place. A single TATARI-spawned creature had managed to blitz past _three_ Servants and even when Archer and Caster began to attack him, managed to stab Satsuki before he faded.

And almost as soon as the TATARI had faded, his exact copy had quite literally *cut* his way through the barrier, and led a whole troop of reinforcements in, which reassured him slightly, even if two of the reinforcements appeared to be mere maids.

Still... Archer's Master seemed to be in pain, understandably so. She'd visibly flinched when the TATARI avatar drove the pencil into her hand, and winced a few times afterwards. She was trying to hide it, but to try and hide pain from Assassin was like trying to stop a shark smelling blood in the water. He uncloaked himself, eyeing the new arrivals warily.

"We don't have time to stand around. Archer's Master, are you strong enough to continue this, or do you want to sit out?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 10, 2010)

Shirou heard the message from the Saber summoned by TATARI, the Saber that had until recently been under the command of the avatar of his dead father. It was strange, how he could hear her voice in his head, but he simply took it as a sign of their connection. If this was the Servant that his father, the aspiring ally of justice had used, then this was the Servant that he, the eventual ally of justice would use. Saber, the wielder of Excalibur, the one and only King Arthur, and also a beautiful girl that looked younger than he was.

"King Arthur, I accept your contract." He said aloud, ducking under the flying Riesbyfe as he did. The alternative for a Servant was death, and it was too much of a pity for King Arthur to die here. Besides, if a human could never defeat a Servant, then he had to have a Servant to defeat the Servants that threatened the people around him. If he wanted to save the city from this madness that was the Holy Grail War, then he had to have a power suitable for the Holy Grail War.

"Now then, I guess I have to start fighting myself. Trace, on." Shirou summoned Houtengeki to his hand, the halberd being the closest thing to a non-lethal weapon he had in his memory that he could still use against these enhanced, crazed foes. Emiya Shirou was willing to kill to protect himself and those he had chosen to protect, but as far as possible, he wanted to avoid unnecessary victims, even if they were enemies, especially if they were already victimised by their having to fight in the first place. Nobody would want to be driven into a madness like this, and he wanted to save as many of them as he could.

Houtengeki was the halberd that matched the heavens, an ancient and powerful weapon that had accumulated its own mysteries and legends as the weapon of Ryofu Housen. It was more than a match for the enemies arrayed before him now, especially since the weapon itself remembered what it was like to fight hordes of enemy soldiers and acted accordingly. All Shirou had to do was allow his body to catch up.

---

Lancer charged forward on Red Hare, his guan dao cutting through all the enemies in his way as though they were made of rice paper. His target was clear, it was the enemy Servant that he had to fight, the enemy Servant that was responsible for the army that lay dead amongst them now. He had not hesitated in cutting them down, but ultimately, Lancer knew that the only real enemy was the Servant. The rest were not even on the level of a familiar, and were just as much victims as the boy Shirou, who had his house blown up by suicide bombing cars.

The first thing was to identify the enemy, in order to gauge his abilities. That was amongst the foremost tenets of Sun Tzu, and it had saved many a military campaign in the past. Already identified amongst the Servants were Saber, Lancer himself, and Rider, none of which were likely to be the crazed fool before Guan Yu now anyway. They had received a message from Caster before this, and he did not sound at all like the enemy that they fought now. Assassin would not reveal himself like this, and Archers were bowmen by nature, not generals. That left Berserker, which Lancer had always assumed was a brute of a fighter, not one who drove others into madness as well. Nevertheless, that was just what stood before him now, and Lancer was not one to doubt his own eyes.

"Berserker, prepare yourself!" He shouted over the noise of battle and trumpeting, Red Hare vaulting over any obstacles while Blue Moon Crescent Dragon made a beeline for the Servant's neck.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 10, 2010)

"Hold still horsey!" Phantasmoon had jumped on the back of Red Hare in all of the commotion, and was barely keeping on the horse due to her own strength. "I'll take down those missile spewers! Moonlight Breaker!" Phantasmoon shouted as she fired a net of colored lights, sending the helicopters falling on top of the enemy lines. "Hey shortbeard, if you can get me close to redwig and whitie I can smash them out of this existence!" Phantasmoon said bluntly, still standing on Red Hare's back instead of sitting down, randomly blasting the remains of the Patriots.

Meanwhile, Ciel had ran quickly up to Aarne, Rin, and Shirou. Shirou himself seemed to have already prepared a weapon. "Oh? You're gonna fight? That's pretty bold." Ciel said directly, picking up all her scattered Black Keys. "There isn't much to do anymore, blondie and Lancer screwed up most of the enemies." Ciel continued, putting away the Black Keys. "That's a nice blade though, I wouldn't mind borrowing it." Ciel finished as she scrutinized Houtengeki, not having seen that Shirou traced it.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 10, 2010)

Sacchin was now confuse, Assassin showing emotion, been called master by archer, the white hyperactive rabbit...nun in front of her and now Akiha, Shiki and the 2 maids of the Tohno household... what a joke is this? "... yo...yu...YOU!!! What you are doing here Tohno kun!!!" everyone could note some heavy breathing and some blush on Sacchin.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After hearing their explanation from Akiha, Sacchin just had a idea on her mind (I am so gonna kill that Idiot Rider when I see him, that idiot bring Arc san and this group now Tatari can manifest as her again and he put Tohno kun in trouble again).

"Well guys let me introduce you, Tohno Shiki and Tohno Akiha are siblings and the 2 girls behind them are Hisui and Kohaku... stay away from any needle she may have, and the creepy one with a no fix face its Assassin and by the way Assassin of course we are going to deal with Wallarchia, the old man its Caster, the nun its Index she maybe know Ciel-senpai, this guy here its Amuro Rei, well I guess we have lose enough time already so let’s get going" Given her back to Tohno group Archer could see her face turn from a light pink to a scarlet red as she start marching forward.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As the new group catch up, Index leave Sacchin and go back to the side of Caster listening to everything, she was kind of curious about this man and how easily he destroy a command seal, but this was no time to ponder about that.

"Caster everything its ready, guys I am sorry for break a bit the moment but we need someone to protect us while we materialize the Tatari when we get to the top of this place, I would be with you at all times Caster"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 10, 2010)

"Erm, Rider promised a hefty reward if we helped out, but all I really want is for this city not to die." Shiki said as he fixed his glasses, looking in another direction. "Kohaku, Hisui, protect the nun." Akiha commanded as she dragged Shiki towards the skyscraper but away from Satsuki. "Got it! Leave it to us!" Kohaku said as she walked up to Index and Caster, Hisui following closely behind her. "We'll be your bodyguards for today, take care of us!" Kohaku said with a small bow, Hisui doing the same.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 10, 2010)

"I am here, Master."

Aarne opened his eyes to see Guan Yu's back, and the tall Servant gave him him a reassuring smile over his shoulder before his features fixed into grim professionalism and he turned his attention to the enemies that were in front of them, which had rapidly multiplied. No, this was a whole new force, Aarne realised as he saw the TATARI-created Servant block a blow from one of them.

Rin and Shirou swiftly exited the house to join him, having likely realised the ineffectiveness of the door as any sort of cover. The Matou was shouting at him, likely berating him for leaving cover in the first place, but Aarne could barely hear her over the din.

Shortly afterwards, Lancer summoned his steed, Red Hare and mounted the horse in one swift motion, as Riesbyfe took his place in front of the Masters, her shield raised. Before Lancer could begin his charge, however, a Servant (and it was unmistakeably a Servant) landed in front of Riesbyfe, holding a strange weapon, almost like manacles on a stick. Twirling it like a baton, he clapped one manacle around Riesbyfe's wrist and with inhuman strength lifted her off her feet and hurled her at the Masters.

The breath left his lungs in a rush as the armoured church-woman hit him, and black spots began to appear across his vision, but she quickly rolled off and he shakily rose to his feet. The enemy Servant had charged at yet another new figure, with Lancer hot on his heels; Saber and the TATARI Servant fighting against the horde that had amassed, and Shirou... Shirou was standing in the open by himself, eyes fixed on the TATARI Servant. Aarne prepared to snap at him to stop daydreaming, but at that moment Shirou projected that spear again, Lu Bu's spear, and Aarne knew that there'd be no arguing with him.

Turning to Rin, he gave her a weary smile.

"Guess we'd better make ourselves useful, right, Matou? I don't know about you, but I'm a bit tired of just being a target here." Without waiting for her answer, he switched on his magic circuit, already preparing a curse to be unleashed.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 10, 2010)

The King did not even have time to scream in terror for his inevitable fate. Berserker's weapon cleaved his head off his shoulders with one stroke. Blue ooze spouted out of his stump of a neck, bathing Berserker. The ooze seeped into the servant's body, granting the monstrosity enough strength and mana to empower even his allies. 

"Worthless wretch, join the revolution! Libertie!" With his free arm Berserker crushed the head of the trumpet bearer, filling him with Berserker's maddening prana. 

The trumpet bearer's mind was thoroughly destroyed, and his body morphed into a wretched creature of horrific form. His back was covered with thousands of barbed bristles, and his face was that of both a hog and a man at the same time, with dozens of tongues sticking out of its maw. His limbs had turned into tentacles covered with dozens of vommiting faces that sprayed black bile at everything. "Kill the masters." Berserker ordered the monstrosity. 

The tentacled creature attacked, flinging razor-sharp bristles and acidic bile at every moving target it saw. As it striked with its projectiles it crept up closer and closer towards the masters, its tentacles ready to rip them to pieces. 

Lancer was nearing Berserker, his battle cry heard clearly despite all the chaos around them. With a swift swing Berserker sent one of the manacles on his blade towards Lancer, grabbing the servant by his spear-wielding arm. It would take more than that to force Lancer off his horse, but that was not Berserker's target. 

With his free hand Berserker punched Red Hare's snout, establishing superiority. A second afterward he grabbed the great steed by the nose, and unleashed his maddening attack. "Steed of Legend, join the ranks of the Patriots! Libertie!" A surge of malevolent energy entered Red Hare, driving the steed as insane as the civilians. It kicked Berserker away, preventing him from completing the process of freeing it from Lancer's control, but the damage was done. Red Hare had become completely feral, attacking friend and foe alike.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 10, 2010)

Phantasmoon was heavily annoyed from being ignored throughout this skirmish, even if she defeated the most villains and was the heroine of the story. As Berserker corrupted Red Hare, Phantasmoon sprung into action. "How dare you forget about me redwig! Moonlight Breaker!" Phantasmoon shouted as she jumped off Red Hare going high into the air, then fired an amazingly powerful and huge Moonbeam straight down at Berserker, to dodge this at point blank range Berserker would have to be faster than light, so he would have no option but to block or take the hit. "It's over redwig!" she said as she landed on the ground and twirled her staff, waiting patiently for the smoke to settle.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "Duh." Berserker slapped Smashgit's head. "Attack the Sexy Spanish Stud."
> 
> Smashgit looked at him with blank stares."Wot?"
> 
> ...



"Disgusting." Saber stated, viewing the bite marks in his own arm. "Colada." It was a simple act, materializing the Noble Phantasm, already activated. The weapon ignored any defenses Smashgit may have, and destroyed the creatures head. Saber took the opportunity to retreat as the brain could no longer send signals to keep Smashgit's jaw muscles clenched around his arm. This wound was not caused by an Anti-Corporal weapon, so the shallow wound quickly healed.

Saber turned once more, slashing apart the enemies forces at a distance with his Claymore, and picking off any close opponents with his Sabre. No opponent could advance towards him or his Master at this rate. If Tizona was an unavoidable weapon, than Colada was an unblockable one. By now though, the mana drain must have been substantial, he wasn't sure how much more his Master could provide. Generic slashes from Tizona and Colada were negligible in the amount they consumed, but AM~GP~DT the most powerful chant of his Tizona probably consumed as much as the Holy Sword Excalibur. 

Saber had an archaic method to dealing with armies. Negotiations and surrender were concepts not popularized until much later. With Saber, the only condition for victory was complete destruction, or an opponent's eventual retreat. So, he would kill every member of the insane army if necessary. It was not as if he didn't have enough allies to cover him.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 11, 2010)

*KENDO! ALMOST!*

Lancer snorted with derision at Berserker's pitiful attempts at self-defence, as though chaining his arm and angering his steed was enough to stop him. Summoning a sword into his left hand, part of the pair of blades that Liu Bei had wielded, Lancer hacked off the manacles without hesitation or fear. He would need both hands free to regain control of his treasure, the steed that rode with him for thousands of miles. Safe in the knowledge that Phantasmoon was occupying the attention of Berserker, Lancer dropped his Blue Moon Crescent Dragon, which disappeared before it hit the ground, and grabbed Red Hare's reins with both hands.

"Calm down, Red Hare. This is not the time for you to go feral." Lancer pulled on the reins as he spoke, using neither great force nor powerful magic, but rather the singular bond between a Heroic Spirit and his Noble Phantasm. A wild, monstrous beast was the horse's default form, the giant horse having allowed only two riders in its entire life. When Guan Yu died, Red Hare had starved itself and died as well not long after, a show of loyalty that bound Heroic Spirit and steed to each other. If that was the case, there was no reason why Lancer could not calm his horse down, much like he had so many years ago.

It did not take long for Red Hare to calm down once more, though that brief moment was long enough for Lancer to recognise that he had lost his chance to take Berserker's head. The True Ancestor had taken his place, and he would let her have her fun for the time being. A Servant could not defeat a True Ancestor, that was an indisputable fact, a fact that The World itself had set in stone. The True Ancestors were the ultimate arbiters of The World's laws, far beyond the place that Heroic Spirits lay. It was frustrating for Lancer to so freely admit that he was outmatched, but that was how it was. If the True Ancestor Princess had so wanted it, all the Servants in this war would be dead within the hour.

"Very well then, Phantasmoon. I'll leave Berserker to you until you have your fun." Lancer said as the smoke started to clear, the Servant watching the battle calmly as he recalled Blue Moon Crescent Dragon to his hand. The others could take care of themselves now after all. The mad soldiers were no match for Riesbyfe, or even Shirou if he knew what he was doing.

---

"You mean Houtengeki? I quite like it myself. It's probably too heavy for a girl to use though." Shirou replied to the nun next to him, obviously a member of the Burial Agency by the way things looked. It was obvious that she was strong enough to swing the halberd that had a weight on par with even Seiryuengetsutou, but Shirou felt that such a large weapon simply did not match beautiful girls. Although all things considered, girls were not people that should be fighting, but it seemed silly to say that now, as even King Arthur was a girl for some reason.

"Hong and Phantasmoon did defeat most of them, but I figured I should do something useful and protect my guests from anyone left over." He shrugged and raised Houtengeki, adopting an offensive stance suitable for fighting boars and fools that fought like boars. Perhaps saying that the halberd moved into a stance and Shirou followed was a more accurate way of putting it, since these were weapons that had histories and memories of their own, and they all knew how to fight better than Emiya Shirou himself. Ryofu had been a man amongst men when it came to war, and there was no reason for Shirou to contradict the way that he fought.

The tentacled mass that would not be out of place in horror stories approached, and Shirou swung the halberd with one hand, the long weapon exceeding even the range of the tentacles as the crescent blade on the side cut through its left shoulder, Houtengeki itself not bothered by the bile or the flying spines striking it. Noble Phantasms were very much like the Servants they belonged to, it was nearly impossible to kill a legend with acid or fire, and Shirou had copied those properties even though the Ryofu he saw was a shadow of a man and not the Heroic Spirit like he truly was.

Retracting the halberd in the same motion as the swing, Shirou grabbed it with his left hand as well, using it with both hands like halberds were supposed to. It was only because Ryofu was incredibly strong that Houtengeki could strike with any force when he swung it with one hand after all, but even then, he was still stronger when he used his weapon with both hands. The boar-squid-monster continued to approach, obviously not bothered by the fact that it had lost an "arm" as though it did not know pain, and with a spin to increase the momentum of his attack, Shirou jammed Houtengeki spearhead first right through the its throat, the force of the attack throwing the beast to the ground as it died.

"Gah!" Shirou let out, clutching his left arm in pain. He had killed the enemy, but he had allowed it to get its acidic bile onto his arm, and Shirou suddenly remembered that Ryofu had worn armour in combat and would not have been bothered about spit or blood getting on him. At least he had managed to avoid the flying spines, but that was small comfort for now.

"Next time, I have to remember to reinforce my clothing." He muttered, releasing his image of Houtengeki and taking a few steps back, suddenly content to let the others handle the rest of the almost decimated army.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacchin was now confuse, Assassin showing emotion, been called master by archer, the white hyperactive rabbit...nun in front of her and now Akiha, Shiki and the 2 maids of the Tohno household... what a joke is this? "... yo...yu...YOU!!! What you are doing here Tohno kun!!!" everyone could note some heavy breathing and some blush on Sacchin.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



"Then let us begin," Caster said as he began to enact the spell and fulfill his role in this plan. It would be on everyone else to do their parts.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 11, 2010)

"You should learn how to trace Black Keys, it would help you keep your pacifist ideals." Ciel said ironically to Shirou, chuckling a bit. Spraying Black Keys around the area like a rain of knives, they easily pinned most of the remainder's forces to the ground, completely immobilizing them. "See? Easy as that." Ciel said as she toed around a corpse and picked up a few of the stray Black Keys that had missed their mark. "It's not always a bad thing to have ideals though, especially if they're as noble as yours." Ciel complimented, returning the Black Keys to her coat. Walking up to Shirou quickly, Ciel cast a spell to remove the poisonous substance from his arm before it did any serious damage. "You really should be more careful though, you're only human after all." Ciel said as she finished casting the short spell, Shirou's arm being completely healed and drained of poison.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2010)

Berserker could barely move after the beating Phantasmoon gave him. By the time he stood up his army was completely destroyed with only a few left alive. It was time to cut losses and retreat. "Oooh, I'll be going now, Venezuelan Idol is coming up in a few minutes." He consumed what mana was left from the corpses of his minions and ran off as fast as he can. A helicopter approached the house, throwing a tether at Berserker. The servant tied the tether around his weapon and lifted him away from the battle.

The entire engagement was a complete disaster, an utter failure on Berserker's part. He had humiliated himself in front of the other servants, and with a swiftness that made him look incompetent.

And yet Berserker could not help but feel happy.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 11, 2010)

Twirling her staff again, Phantasmoon could have shot down Berserker's Helicopter but decided against it, instead choosing to plant her staff firmly into the ground and gloat. "Once again, the minions of evil have been smitten by the powers of the Moon!" Phantasmoon finished with a silly pose, her carefree happiness showing none of the awesome power she held inside. "Now, what's for dinner? I need something delicious while I fill you in on the scoop." Phantasmoon addressed to the three magi at the back, already walking towards them slowly. "You really overdid it, it's gonna take quite a while to repair this street." Ciel said haughtily as she pointed out the numerous potholes, cracks, and general damage. "Like you didn't have anything to do with it Curry Hag." Phantasmoon replied as she ponted out all the hundreds of slits in the ground caused by Ciel's Black Keys.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 11, 2010)

*Meanwhile, at the Emiya Household*

_"King Arthur, I accept your contract."_

And with those words, the contract was established. Despite the distance between them, and the noise of battle, Arturia still heard. Already, she could feel prana from her new Master reach her, dispelling her immediate fear of simply fading away due to lack of Prana.

And then the attack from Servant Saber hit her, and the crowd of warriors near her. The pain was excruciating, hitting her from behind, where her armour was weak. But unlike the humans that died almost instantly when struck, she was a Heroic Spirit, and able to endure. Just.

She collapsed heavily onto the ground, though she did not let go of her weapon. The Sword of Promised Victory would not tolerate being allowed to fall, and she as its master would not accept the disgrace of abandoning her sword in battle. Still, injured as she was, she couldn't exactly do much until her wounds healed.

---

The enemy Servant, which Aarne assumed must be Berserker, sent a horrific creature at the Masters, and Aarne was willing to bet a simple Gandr Shot would not particularly phase the monster.

"Tukahduttaa," he said instead, beginning a muttered phrase in Finnish. If it lived, it must have internal organs. If it breathed with every snotty-phlegmy snort, it must have lungs, and blocking the passage of air would certainly weaken it.

"Syöpyä," he said to begin a follow up spell - based on its size and its shape, and the fact that this was ultimately simply a metamorphed human, he could make a vague guess as to where its vital organs were, and weaken them, again slowing and weakening it due to the pain and pressure on such delicate parts of its body.

_Now, I should be able to beat it,_ he thought smugly, preparing a Gandr shot...

Only for Emiya to charge past him with a yell, halberd in hand, and dispatched the creature with inhuman speed, receiving in return a spat patch of bile to his arm, which he treated as a minor inconvenience before finishing the beast off with a stab to the throat.

Aarne was about to dismiss the matter, just accept the irritating kill-steal Emiya had done, when he noticed that on the ground, the bile had scoured a patch of grass completely, leaving an acrid, steaming patch of earth behind whilst Emiya had had to deal only with the loss of one of his sleeves.

Furthermore, the lack of a sleeve revealed a... familiar set of markings on his forearm. A set of markings that matched those on Aarne's hand. A set of markings that marked someone as a _Master_, and there was only one Servant around that Emiya Shirou could be Master of.

_Interesting... He was still full of surprises after all..._

---

The enemy horde retreated or died, and Arturia struggled to rise. What a poor showing she'd given so far. Whilst she'd traded blows with Lancer well enough, but nevertheless had been left like this when all was said and done.

Still, she forced herself to her feet. She may be injured, but she could still stand; could still move, so she staggered towards her new Master. She still wasn't sure how she had gotten here - it had been nothing like the summoning from the last War, and Kiritsugu had seemed different. _Worse_, if that were even possible, and the type of prana he'd used... She preferred not to think about _that_ too much.

She tripped and almost fell, but caught herself at the last moment. She must have been injured more than she had thought if she were still affected like this, or perhaps this was simply an aftereffect of the improper summoning.

Either way, scant metres away from Emiya Shirou, Arturia collapsed once again, gripping Excalibur so tightly her knuckles would be turning white under her gauntlets.

The show of weakness, she knew, would be noted by all those present, except perhaps for her Master, who sprinted towards her with nothing but concern in his eyes.

She did not know why she had been summoned again, or why Fate had led her to another Emiya, but she did know one thing - she had been given a second chance to achieve her goal, and she would ensure that she did not waste it.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2010)

Avy was waiting in the mansion, when Berserker returned.
"Berserker what is the outcome."

Berserker avoided looking at his masters eyes. "Well the three blind mice, they attacked and well." 

Avy had orchestrated such a plan that Berserker just had to go and kill one servant. But alas he failed to give a simple answer. 

Avy raised his arm and rolled up his sleeves. His command seals flashed briefly.

"I have told you before, when I ask you a question I expect your madness to withhold itself long enough for you to answer me correctly."

It was then that Berserker explained the evenings events. Complete with drawings of the involved parties. 

"What do you mean we lost Smashgit!" Avy exclaimed.

This was a disaster, they had lost dozens of patriots that night. Other masters and Servants were grouping and Avy remained by himself. He decided this was a chance to branch out and approach, his half sister... Rin.


But like a phoenix Avy would rise from his ashes of defeat and bring flames to fill the area. 

"Berserker bring me three of the strongest patriots if needed morph their forms to carry ploughs. But while you do that I shall clear up your mess."

It was then that Avy left the room and walked out of the mansion down towards town hall.

When he reached the town hall, the people bowed to him. "Lord Tohsaka!" Avy waved his hand and they parted.

He walked into the mayors office. "Aventré welcome, my advisor. What brings you here?" 

Avy smiled. "I am here to discuss the death of council member Itagaki."

The mayor gasped. "That smashing git? He is dead?"

Avy lowered his head. "Yes sir."

"Who did this!" Mayor shouted smashing his fist down on the table.

"Terrorists sir!" Avy slided the pictures that Berserker had drawn earlier toward the mayor.

"Al Queada?!" 

"No sir, they call themselves the Masters and the Servants." 

"What do you suggest we do, you are the advisor?"

"I suggest we post their pictures throughout the city, and instate a curfew on all children. As well as locking off the city, noone in or out."

"I agree with your suggestions, but how will we achieve this the people are wild and uncontrollable in this city."

"I suggest, we call in the fire fighters, the ambulance drivers, the paramedics, everyone in a position of protecting the people align them with the police. Grant them licenses to carry arms and become the new task force to protect the city, fight the terrorists and guard the people."

"Yes yes, Lord Tohsaka. But with everyone guarding the city at night, how shall we keep the borders guarded." 

Avy flipped opened his lighter and without movement from his fingers to spark the flint, the lighter erupted in fire. "Grant me construction planning permission, and access to the hospices, all the terminal patients." 

The mayor nodded "Everything you ask for will be yours Lord Tohsaka." 

Avy smiled, the gloves were coming off. Death was a necessary means to an end. The hospice patients were to die anyways, so Avy decided to use their lifeforce for his plans. Turn them into patriots and use their prana to power himself. Soon hell would rise to earth.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 11, 2010)

All this standing around and talking was beginning to truly irritate Assassin. More than that, even. He grunted and clutched at the left side of his face for a moment, heel of his palm rubbing his eye, as... baser emotions plucked at his conscious thoughts, drowning out all sounds but the scratchy whispering inciting him to *kill*. 

All things considered, losing control here and going on a bloody rampage would be a horrendous idea, and more likely than not would end with him as a greasy stain on the floor, something he had no intention of becoming if he could avoid it.

"I'm scouting ahead," he snapped as he regained full control of his consciousness and noted the little nun had said something to him - he couldn't make out the words, just the tone of concern. "You've got enough people here to look after you; I'm going to... check for enemies." Even the other two holier-than-thou Servants could hardly object if he were to run into an 'enemy' and kill them, after all.

Without waiting for an answer, he concealed himself again and stalked towards the entrance of the skyscraper. This was looking to be a _long_ night.


----------



## lambda (Apr 11, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Archer observed the newcomers warily. So this was the people Satsuki had been takling about nearly non stop since their meeting? And in the midst of them was the sexual predator called Tohno Shiki. Archer hadn't expected such an ordinary young man.

Then again his double had just managed to get to Satsuki with impunity and destroyed a command seal with a penvil, so there was obviously more to him than his appearance suggested.

He had no idea how Rider had managed to find this people on such a short notice, but he was happy they were on good terms with Satsuki. This War had already become complicated enough without additional forces thrown in, but if they were on his side, for the time being at least, he would not complain.

"Right then," he said as he fell into step with his Master, " let's put an end to this."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 11, 2010)

As the group [Archer, Satsuki, Shiki, and Akiha] reached the door to the skyscraper, Shiki noticed that the door was locked. Removing his glasses, he felt an immediate headache but ignored it. Visualizing the lines on the door lock, he withdrew his knife, which was called Nanatsu Yoru. Flicking his wrist to release it from its container, Shiki cut with the knife effortlessly across the line, destroying the lock as Shiki pushed the door open, then returning his glasses to his face. Suddenly, everybody in the skyscraper heard the maniacal voice of the TATARI in their heads, spewing some sort of nonsense.

_"On the edge, Crimson Night and Celsion Moon."
"Misfiction not save the player is prayer."
"Yes, Dance Romanesque and Unfinished Romancia."
"Behold the final act, the Night of Wallachia!"
"Come to the high stage actors, so that I may meet you face to face!"_

The nonsensical taunt of the TATARI was making Shiki quiver slightly, and you could see a tinge of vermilion red in Akiha's black hair as well. "Let's get this over with, I don't think either me or my brother can keep it up for long." Akiha said as she pressed the up button to the elevator. As the elevator door opened, all four of them entered, Shiki pressing the button for the top floor. The elevator door closed then started rising, bringing them closer and closer to the confrontation with the TATARI. In the pit of his stomach, Shiki felt that something bad was going to happen, and he just couldn't swallow it down.


----------



## lambda (Apr 11, 2010)

"How did it all went to hell so fast." Rin muttered as she got to her feet. First the attack from Wallachia, then the flood of madmen. As if they'd ever stood a chance against Servants.

Still, the wanton destruction and pointless slaughter left her with a sour taste in her mouth." Magus are supposed to act in secret." She hissed under her breath. Continuing this War without having the Association fall on them like the fury of god would be imposible."I'm going to find whoever did this and bury him alive." 

Her irritation went up yet again as she saw the pseudo Servant's trying to stand again after taking a direct hit from Saber's Noble Phantasm. _Leave the small fry to Lancer, Saber. Finish her before she tries anything else. _ Despite the fact that she'd essentially done nothing the fight, the hit her reserves had taken from just providing Saber was subtanstial. She wasn't going to let it go to waste.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 11, 2010)

"Lets go Archer... lets take this before the tatari try to take Arc san or someone equal danagerou out" As this happen both Archer and Sacchin enter the last room on the building, surely Assassin was around, 1 floor behind was Caster, Index and the 2 maids.

Saachin start tracing some spells all around her body and toss a gun to Archer

"Use it I am sure with your skill it would be better on your hands than in mine" as she hold a second one close to her "Sorry this one its from a dear friend I would keep it, and brace yourself for anything".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 11, 2010)

Assassin had not bothered going in through the front door. It was pointless, he knew, since TATARI had some way to track him even when he was concealed, but even so he would not go for such a mundane option. It just wouldn't be right.

Instead, he had elected to go in through a second floor window with a running jump, which landed him in a deserted office. Grumbling at his luck, he opened the nearest door, and found himself on a balcony overlooking the main foyer. Archer, Satsuki and two of the new arrivals were heading for an elevator, which made sense, he supposed. Someone as theatrical as Wallachia was likely on the top floor. What didn't make sense was why they were choosing to trap themselves in a solid metal coffin and leave their fates to the whim of the vampire.

The more sensible option, and appropriately enough the one that Assassin favoured, was to take the stairs.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





lambda said:


> "How did it all went to hell so fast." Rin muttered as she got to her feet. First the attack from Wallachia, then the flood of madmen. As if they'd ever stood a chance against Servants.
> 
> Still, the wanton destruction and pointless slaughter left her with a sour taste in her mouth. "Magus are supposed to act in secret." She hissed under her breath. Continuing this War without having the Association fall on them like the fury of god would be impossible. "I'm going to find whoever did this and bury him alive."
> 
> Her irritation went up yet again as she saw the pseudo Servant's trying to stand again after taking a direct hit from Saber's Noble Phantasm. _Leave the small fry to Lancer, Saber. Finish her before she tries anything else. _ Despite the fact that she'd essentially done nothing the fight, the hit her reserves had taken from just providing Saber was substantial. She wasn't going to let it go to waste.






Saber was happy. This was probably, no definitely, the first order he received from his Master to please him. He had no love of Englishmen, and although it would be seen as cowardly to kill a woman or child, Arthur clearly trampled both those rules and the Code of Honor by masquerading as not only a Knight, but also a King.

Saber could not make his usual advances, the seamless strides that closed any distance in an instant. Such movements would not be possible with Tizona hanging in his left hand. Still, even if he needed to cross his feet, the long strides he made were quick and sharp. Within seconds he arrived between Arthur and Shirou.  

"You are foul creature." Saber said, making a slash across at Arthur with Colada, knowing she would not be able to block the attack.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 11, 2010)

Phantasmoon barely spotted Saber in time to stop him from performing the fatal blow. "Moonbeam!" Phantasmoon shouted, firing a thin powerful beam of light at Saber. Saber ceased his slash to dodge the beam, the powerful blade of Colada just short of decapitating the heavily weakened King of Knights. "That's not very nice Saber! Aren't we all allies here?" Phantasmoon asked naively while twirling her staff, not knowing how wrong she was.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 11, 2010)

The two maids where following caster without saying anything, one of them with a happy grin on her face and the other quite. 

"Lets go to the middle of the building guys, we would ask you to keep us from harm while Caster force Tatari corporeal body, if things get messy I would try to help as much as I can, but I am not that good at fighting" With that say they took a 3 different elevetaor, one taken by Shiki and Akiha, the other by Archer Sacchin, and the last by them... so they where doing to face their fears.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 11, 2010)

Saber reexamined the situation, if he continued he would be in a fight against Arthur, Shirou, and Phantasmoon. He was confident enough in those odds, but if he injured Shirou in the process Lancer or Aarne could get involved. Still, Saber felt himself capable of killing Arthur and retreating, even at that point. His Master may object at a certain point, but until then Saber would continue. 

"No, I wouldn't say we are. In fact, this filth is most definitely my enemy." Saber stated, not sure how much time he lost by replying, but making a stab with Tizona, ignoring spatial differences and aiming for Saber's chest. There was no interference by this point, the unavoidable attack was released. Dodging was no longer an option.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 11, 2010)

"Matou. Take a look at Emiya's arm. That Servant over there is one of us, now." _"Lancer, look after her, she's injured."_

This wouldn't have been possible under normal circumstances- there should only be Seven Servants, but it seemed that just as Wallachia had produced the church woman that followed Rin, he had inadvertantly provided another Servant for them.

Well, for Shirou, which raised a slight problem. Namely, up until now, Shirou had been dissuaded from his heroic antics by the realisation that he could not possibly handle fighting a Servant. But now he had this Servant to do that heavy lifting for him... This was going to be a real headache to deal with, but at the same time the sheer potential of having another Saber-class Servant at his disposal outweighed those future headaches.

The first Saber, however, the Spaniard, seemed to take exception to the very existence of this new Servant, and used another sweep of his claymore before Lancer was in any position to block it.

-----

Arturia had managed to catch herself before she hit the floor, but knew she was close to her limits, and when Servant Saber strode towards her with the look of an executioner, she knew that she was almost defenceless before him. 

He readied a strike, only for the True Ancestor that had previously fought her to intervene and warn him off. No sooner had she begun to breathe a sigh of relief than Saber sneered at her.

"No, I wouldn't say we are. In fact, this filth is most definitely my enemy."

He struck again with Tizona - the same attack that had weakened her to this point in the first place.

But this time, he was attacking her from the front, and she could put up some defence against it. Her muscles screamed with exertion, and her parry was shamefully poor, but it still deflected the swordpoint of Tizona onto the curve of her armour, robbing it of its full power.

It still forced her back several paces. Shakily, she took a guard stance, in case the swordsman were to strike again.

-----

"Matou, control your Servant." Aarne spoke louder this time, as Lancer took a position between the two Sabers. "We've got better things to do to fight amongst ourselves. Emiya, be a good host and thank Phantasmoon and her friend." Aarne brushed past Shirou and headed for the wounded Servant.

He had no mind to be cordial and polite at the moment, all that mattered was finding out precisely what type of person this new Servant was, and how she could figure into his plans. Speaking of which, he'd probably have to figure out a reason for why large sections of the fence around the Emiya household were gone, and why the lawn quite simply looked like a battlefield... But that was for another time.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 11, 2010)

"Behold, the final actor arrives! The most famous one of all, known to every man, woman and child in this city! They have grown up with this wonderful character their entire life!"

A giant shadow appeared in the distance. A dark shape rose up from the river, standing more than 100 meters high. Its shape was impossible to tell right now due to the darkness. The ...thing let out a loud roar that the ground beneath everyone's feet. Slowly for its size, it walked towards the gathered Servants and Masters, its giant shape making it impossible to miss.


----------



## lambda (Apr 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Saber, enough." _There's no point in alienating them all right now. We'll have to settle this later._ Rin's face was schooled into a mask of calmness, perfectly hiding the seething anger roaming inside. Why was everyone getting in her way? In the first place, who was the retarded cosplayer and what the hell was she doing in her town?

"A Command Seal you say? That make absolutely no sense. The Matou are the one who created them and there was ever only Seven sets. This is just another one of Wallachia's tricks."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2010)

Caster sends a mental message to everyone involved, "Focus on TATARI. Master, with your permission I will deal with this new interloper personally."


----------



## lambda (Apr 11, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Suddenly, cold sweat broke down Archer's back. The elevator felt like a death trap.

" Give me some room." He said quickly as he drew a rifle and punched a hole into the elevator's roof "We're moving too slow. We need to get to the roof now." He fired a second time and then took a hold of Shiki. "Satsuki, you take care of Tohno-san here." He said pointing to Akiha.

With that, the Servant jumped through the hole he'd just made and nimbly ascended through the shaft, jumping again and again off the small hold he found on the walls. Quickly, they reached the top and Archer went through the hole his second shot had done through the roof of the hotel. 

Once he landed, he set the young man on his feet and he scowled as he saw the giant being that had just appeared from the river. "Okay, that's new."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 11, 2010)

With his vision, Archer could see the appearance of the being.

It was strange. Had the situation not been so dire, this would have been an extremely humorous scene. Standing more than 100 meters tall, the giant creature was clearly the famous Godzilla. But that was not the humorous part. No, the humorous part was the humanoid giant sitting on Godzilla as if it it was riding it.

the humanoid giant was mostly purple, with bits or green and black around its arm. What looked like fins extended from its shoulders. On its head was a single horn. Its mouth was wide open, showing rows of razor sharp teeth. In its hand was a giant spear.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 11, 2010)

Sacchin was about to say something, but Archer was to fast, she shily turn to Akiha.

"Oh my.... he think you are a little miss spoiled girl Tohno-san, should I warn him or you gonna burn him alive?" Anyways I guess you can easily follow me no?, as she say this, she start jumping inside the elevetor area to get faster, while Akiha stay behind a little red was comming of the elevator.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Go on caster, but please try to keep causalities to the minium or none at all if you can avoid it, we would protect you in the mean time" She say this with bold command and confidence yet there was no weapon or fighting pose on her, the maid did take out a sword... and a martial position around caster it seems.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2010)

Moses's disguise left him as he went back to his true form. Holding the staff of God high above his head with his right hand, he released it and allowed it hover there. Bringing his hands in front of him as if to pray. In front of him, his true noble phantasm appeared. It was a golden box, with a golden lid, with two golden Cherubim on top of the lid whose wings met together in the center. It was the Arc of the Covenant.

On it's own power, the lid swung open. A light as bright as the sun shown from the Arc as it opened. When it opened, the very presence of God could be tangibly felt. Reaching up his his hands, he grasped the staff of God. As he held it before him the ground  began to quake with power. 

In tongues the following message could be heard threw the city, a disembodied voice heard directly in people's heads, "This warning shall only be given once, stay away from Godzilla and EVA-01, do not go near them, so sayeth the Lord."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2010)

In just 3 days, the situation at Fuyuki City had completely deteriorated. It was taking everything in the Japanese Mage families' arsenal to keep the Grail War hidden. Any more and the entire masquerade that had been maintained for so long would be broken. A swift action needed to be done.  

"I hate travelling economy class." A man grumbled as he waited for the plane he was riding to pressurize. The Association had chosen him of all people to fix the situation, though he wonders why. Frankly it would be much easier to kill them all and start over, but for some reason the Association decided to be lenient. 

He was the perfect person though for a non-lethal measure. Heads will roll though once this entire fiasco was finished, and it was his job to identify said heads that will roll. 

"Lovely." He said as the plane took off for Japan.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 11, 2010)

"You're morons, the elevator would reach the top soon enough anyway." Akiha whispered under her breath as the elevator  quickly caught up with Archer and Satsuki. The sheer idiocy of jumping all the way up a humongous skyscraper was not lost on Akiha, and she was happy she didn't rush headstrong and try following the duo. The elevator bell dinged as it reached the top floor, and the elevator door opened as Shiki and Akiha exited onto the roof.

-------------

"This sword is actually just for show, I have a much better defense system!" Kohaku cackled as she put away the broom sword and brought out a remote. Pressing a few buttons, you swear you could hear a mechanical whirr from far away. "They'll be here in a few minutes, I don't think we'll have any problems with protection!" Kohaku said, somehow acquiring and wearing a cloak out of nowhere. "Not again." Hisui said blankly, knowing what was about to come.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

As the two avatars neared the Emiya house, the berserk Eva unit leapt off Godzilla. It looked around, then ran off in another direction. In its gaze was a castle, several miles away. Godzilla,  not caring about the other, continued walking towards the servants and masters.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2010)

Moses struck the ground with the Staff of God. Underneath Godzilla and EVA-01 the ground dropped out from beneath them it no longer existed in pits that lead directly to Hell. As soon as either of them are clear of the holes the ground reforms as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

As the ground opened beneath the berserk Eva unit, it leapt up and attached itself to a tall building. it had experienced something similar to this, and knew how to avoid it.

Godzilla grabbed onto the ledge as the ground opened up beneath him. Slowly, he tried to crawl out of the hole. He did this by firing a blast at the side of the hole, blasting himself out.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2010)

As Godzilla tried to blast his way out of the hole by brute force, a literal pillar of fire descended from the heavens with a greater force to attempt to force him back down it.

On the ground Moses began to analyze EVA-01 with the knowledge God possessed of it, and determine a suitable counter. A huge summoning circle appeared on the ground almost the width of the tower nearby in the nearest open area between EVA-01 and Moses. A pillar of light emitted from the circle stretching up into the sky and very large shape began to rise from the circle.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 12, 2010)

"Saber!" Shirou shouted, breaking out of his stupor. He ran past Aarne and grabbed his new Servant before she could take another step. She looked as though she was going to collapse, and anyone could tell that she was in no position to be walking. He did not know why he had called her Saber, but it was a name that felt right, having popped into his head as soon as he felt like she needed a name. Matou's Servant was Saber as well, but that could be sorted out later.

Supporting Saber's weight made many things clear to him. Calling her King Arthur was a mistake. She was the historical King Arthur, the only one who could wield Excalibur, no doubt about that, but more than that, she was a girl that looked even younger than Shirou himself. Her body was tiny, and she was so light that he could barely feel her weight. Arthur was not a name that fitted one so fragile as this, no matter how good a fighter, no matter how powerful a Heroic Spirit.

"And erm... Thank you, Phantasmoon and Ciel. You really saved us there. I'll be bringing her in then." Nodding in the direction of the two strangers, Shirou started dragging Saber into the house, wondering what exactly he was supposed to do now that he had a Servant. One thing was clear though, she needed to rest right now, or she would die.

---

"That was certainly unexpected." Lancer muttered as he climbed off Red Hare, dispelling both steed and weapon. As he walked towards his Master, he flung every corpse and every part of a corpse in his path into a pile with the assured steps of a man who had seen hundreds of battlefields. Some would say he was disrespecting the dead, gathering their bodies in this way, but Guan Yu would tell them that the living deserved more respect for being alive, and preparing the dead for burial - or cremation - was far more respectful than most would ever get.

"Matou, the Command Seal is simply the proof of a Master, and it is the Holy Grail that chooses the Masters. If it is truly an omnipotent vessel with infinite magical energy, I doubt it matters whether there are seven or eight, or even nine Servants running around. In any case, the Dead Apostle Ancestor's mere existence is bending reality out of shape. The simple fact that he can summon beings into any point in the city means that his Reality Marble covers the whole of Fuyuki, why don't you think about what that would imply for the state of The World's influence in these parts now?" Lancer picked up a fallen arm and flung it at the pile he had built up without missing a beat, not bothering to question where the rest of its body had went.

"In any case, I think more important than Shirou becoming a Master is the fact that we need to clean this place up. The wall of the manor is broken, there are corpses everywhere, we destroyed about a dozen vehicles of all sorts, and there are engine fires all around us." Lancer continued calmly as the fires of a battle just passed raged around them, wondering if he could just convert them into a pyre. The dead madmen had to go somewhere after all.

"Actually, forget about that. A giant lizard monster is probably more important than a few fires. I have a feeling the new Servant would be useful for this fight, but somebody had to slice her in half though she was no longer an enemy." Guan Yu recalled Blue Moon Crescent Dragon into his hand, the accusation clear in his words, and got ready to fight off the massive lizard, even if it did appear to be having troubles walking in a straight line.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 12, 2010)

"Yeah, that makes sense. We've got bigger things to worry about," Aarne said as he looked over the state of the front garden. He had plenty of time to question this new Servant later, but she wasn't really in any state to answer him properly now, and other things took precedence, namely the truly titanic reptile that was haphazardly stalking in their direction. As if they hadn't already had enough to deal with from Kiritsugu and Berserker...

Yet it seemed someone else was fighting the creature, as it abruptly fell out of view, and as it rose again was hit by a gigantic pillar of fire.

He hoped that kept it down, or at least turned its attention away from here.

"I sure wish we had a third combat-worthy Servant here on our side, and that Saber wasn't mana-deprived from using his noble phantasm to put one of our allies out of action," he said, not bothering to hide his irritation at this turn of events.

"But I guess we'll have to make do. Cleaning up this mess can wait, whilst that thing," he pointed towards the giant lizard that he refused to acknowledge as being that ridiculous Godzilla monster the Japanese were so infatuated with, "cannot. It's clear that TATARI isn't going to leave us alone, and I'm tired of fighting off his creations, so I say we take the fight to him."

-----

When her Master rushed to her side, pushing aside the Master of Lancer, Saber could feel her knees buckling. She'd taken more damage from the unsuccessful parry of Tizona than she was allowing the others to see, but her honour refused to allow her to fall again. Still, it was a welcome relief when the boy slung one of her arms across his shoulder to help bear her weight.

He helped her inside, and beckoned for her to take a seat in the kitchen before he began to rummage around in cupboards for something. After a while, he found what he was looking for, and placed a white box on the table, bearing a small red cross on it. Saber glanced at it, then back at him.

"That will not be necessary. My wounds will heal naturally in a day or so." She watched the boy breathe an obvious sigh of relief, before he looked up wit a new determination in his eyes.

"In that case, you aren't fighting until you've healed - no argument, and not if it means you'll get hurt this badly again."

Saber narrowed her eyes, and quite contrary to her Master's words, prepared to argue. He was different from Kiritsugu, but there was, if anything, _too_ much concern from him.

"A Servant is supposed to fight," she said calmly. "Being injured in the pursuit of victory, even if it leaves me like this, is not something to be unnecessarily avoided."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 12, 2010)

"You can't beat anything if you're dead. Leave the fighting to me. Just for today. Besides, you're not the only Servant now, so just rest." Shirou said firmly, pressing Saber into her chair. If he had a choice in the matter, he would not want Saber to fight at all, Servant or not, but the last two days had already proven beyond a doubt that a Servant was many times the fighter that Emiya Shirou was. Even if he could copy their weapons and techniques, he was not used to battle, and his body had a limit. He could not swing Houtengeki for three hundred rounds even if he wanted to.

"Besides, Servant or not, you're still a girl, and girls should be protected if it means they'll go and get nearly cut in half otherwise." That had been what Kiritsugu had taught him, even if it was not in those exact words. A superhero protected everyone, and a gentleman protected women and children most of all. If he wanted to be a hero, he would have to be a gentleman first. The image of Saber struggling to stand, nearly fatally injured by Tizona was still fresh in his mind, and Shirou doubted that he would be able to forget it any time soon. The two of them had made a contract, and that meant that as an ally of justice, there was no doubt that this was a girl who he had chosen to protect: the hostage in the bank that had to be saved even at the expense of the robber.

"Now stay still and rest. You're no good to anyone dead." Shirou said as he heard the rumbling of a truly gigantic beast's footsteps, sticking his head out of the window to check what it was. "No fighting Godzilla either." He did not question what the movie monster was doing in Fuyuki City. There was very little that could surprise him now that he knew King Arthur was a girl.


----------



## lambda (Apr 12, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin glared at the big Servant, her arms crossed over her chest. "Don't talk about what you don't understand. The War's system isn't something nearly  so convenient, you can't mess with it so easily." She said contemptuously.

In the back of her mind, Rin knew full well that antagonizing Lancer was a very bad idea. If the Servant took offense over her words, there would be nothing she could do to stop him from killing her. Still, to hear the man speak so arrogantly of things he had so manifestly no clue about was infuriating.

Until the War ended and Six Servant were defeated, the Grail was far from omnipotent. For that matter, the Grail wouldn't even manifest without the Death of Six Servants. Which was why, despite the fact that gathering the power to summon and maintain the Servants took 60 years, the system had been set up with Seven Servants in mind, with the Makiri creating seven Command Seals as anchors for those awesome beings. An eighth one couldn't just pop up from out of nowhere, not from the system called Holy Grail War. 

Which meant that this was yet another of Wallachia's tricks. Considering Riesbyfe, she supposed it was possible it was another stupid mistake from the thing, but it was just too convenient in Rin's opinion.

"And despite your awareness of Wallachia's power, you don't find it the least bit suspicious that a Command Seals appeared on Emiya at just the right time." Rin snorted disdainfully. "I think you're  letting your infatuation for Emiya cloud your better judgement.” 

Without bothering to watch his reaction she turned toward Aarne. "I'm not going to tell you what to do with your Servant, Edelfelt, but don't make me pick up your slacks."

She waved away forcefully his attempt to answer her, staring at he giant lizard lumbering toward them instead. After the cosplayer, now it was Godzilla. She felt like she'd just fell in the middle of a very bad Z-movie. Still, they had to find some way to deal with this. She just hoped Emiya wouldn't find some way to get himself killed in the meantime. “ Anybody got a plan?”


----------



## Watchman (Apr 12, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was certainly true that she was in no shape to fight, though Saber still did not like having to be told that by someone else. Furthermore: 'leave the fighting to me?'

"Master, with all due respect, you cannot fight in this War. That is not a role for a Master to take. Furthermore, a Servant must protect their Master. If you go out to fight, I must be there to protect you. With my life, if necessary." She left unspoken her reservations towards him calling her a girl. She was a king and a knight before she was a girl, and proud of it.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 12, 2010)

lambda said:


> She waved away forcefully his attempt to answer her, staring at he giant lizard lumbering toward them instead. After the cosplayer, now it was Godzilla. She felt like she'd just fell in the middle of a very bad Z-movie. Still, they had to find some way to deal with this. She just hoped Emiya wouldn't find some way to get himself killed in the meantime. “ Anybody got a plan?”



"Assuming that we are fighting the TATARI here, I can make those giants disappear with my power." Phantasmoon stated to the three magi. "If I summon the Crimson Moon, it would remove all these extra manifestations and return the TATARI to his original vampire form." Phantasmoon continued plainly, taking a grip on her staff then twirling it. "Of course, I'm immobilized during the summoning, so you'd have to buy me a few minutes of time." Phantasmoon finished with a pose, confident in her ability to pull this feat off, not knowing how ridiculous she sounded at the moment to the modern magi.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 12, 2010)

A slight tremor shook the building. by the time Assassin reached the top floor, and he went out into the corridor here, peering through the floor-to-ceiling windows at a truly gargantuan beast that rose from the river. Another of TATARI's creatures, he guessed, but not one to bother himself with - especially considering the distance between them. Smashing the window, he clambered out and up the vertical side of the building to reach the roof, slightly peeved to discover that Archer and Shiki had managed to arrive here before him.



Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Assuming that we are fighting the TATARI here, I can make those giants disappear with my power." Phantasmoon stated to the three magi. "If I summon the Crimson Moon, it would remove all these extra manifestations and return the TATARI to his original vampire form." Phantasmoon continued plainly, taking a grip on her staff then twirling it. "Of course, I'm immobilized during the summoning, so you'd have to buy me a few minutes of time." Phantasmoon finished with a pose, confident in her ability to pull this feat off, not knowing how ridiculous she sounded at the moment to the modern magi.



"...Who exactly are you?" That was power far beyond the grasp of all but the most exceptional magus, no, perhaps even beyond them, and the fact that it had been stated so casually had Aarne pause in shock for a moment before he collected his wits. "No, never mind that. That sounds like our best bet. We'll buy you the time you need."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

With a giant leap, the berserk Eva unit jumped off the building it was grabbing on to, shattering it in the process. It took off towards the castle at 100 miles per hour, the lance in its hand.

As the blast of light hit Godzilla, he stopped his blast and jumped into the hole his blast had made. He then shot a blast straight up and jumped out. Without looking back, he continued on his original path.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 12, 2010)

Phantasmoon twirled her staff so fast it almost looked like the blades of a fan. "Arise from your slumber, Marble Phantasm!" Phantasmoon shouted as she began to focus her power. If you looked at the night sky above, you could see that the white silvery moon was slowly turning crimson red. "I just need three minutes, hold off that lizard and that mech for three minutes!" Phantasmoon said, planting her staff firmly in the ground to increase her focus. You could see that Godzilla and the Eva were already starting to disappear from even this tiny bit of crimson moon, but they were still solid and still a threat. As a nearby building got smashed, it was obvious that Phantasmoon was completely unmoving in her efforts to summon the crimson moon. "Three minutes? I think I can handle that." Ciel said plainly as she waited for the giant beast to come into her pinning range.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

"true ancestor, i already have a plan to stop you! Shall I make the moon vanish from this stage? I know a green friend that can to that right now! But no, I shall unleash someone else to deal with you. Witness the return of a player!"

As he spoke, a solid being rose from the ground in front of the group. his face was covered by shadow, but it was obvious this man was strong. Without warning he launched himself at the group.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 12, 2010)

"Like I'd let you do that." Ciel said as she pinned the mysterious figure's shadow down with Black Keys. "However strong you are, it's useless if you can't reach us." Ciel continued, firing more Black Keys into his shadow to insure that he wouldn't move. Under the Crimson Moon, this new figure was starting to disappear as well. "It's all up to you now Shiki, I hope you can pull it off." Ciel said to nobody in particular as she stared at the tall skyscraper a few miles away. The shadowy figure was starting to struggle, so Ciel threw a few more Black Keys into his shadow, reasoning that you could never be too careful.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Like I'd let you do that." Ciel said as she pinned the mysterious figure's shadow down with Black Keys. "However strong you are, it's useless if you can't reach us." Ciel continued, firing more Black Keys into his shadow to insure that he wouldn't move. Under the Crimson Moon, this new figure was starting to disappear as well. "It's all up to you now Shiki, I hope you can pull it off." Ciel said to nobody in particular as she stared at the tall skyscraper a few miles away. The shadowy figure was starting to struggle, so Ciel threw a few more Black Keys into his shadow, reasoning that you could never be too careful.



As the black keys neared, the figure suddenly vanished. He was now right in front of Ciel. With a single punch, he knocked her aside and rushed at the vulnerable Arcueid.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 12, 2010)

"Hahaha, you think I'm a normal human? You underestimate me." Ciel said as she grabbed onto the figure from behind and bit him with all her might. She wasn't a vampire, but she knew that it had to hurt. At any and all costs, she had to let Arcueid finish summoning the crimson moon.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Hahaha, you think I'm a normal human? You underestimate me." Ciel said as she grabbed onto the figure from behind and bit him. She wasn't a vampire, but she knew that it had to hurt.



As she bit down, the figure vanished again. He reappeared several meters away from her, still headed towards Arcueid. And in front of Ceil were several knives flying at her.


----------



## lambda (Apr 12, 2010)

Rin shrugged. "It's better than nothing, I guess." Rin said as she gathered her mana and quietly started to chant. Once she was finished, her spell ready to be released, she adressed the other magus. "Are you any good at defensive barriers, Or do you intend to attack that thing directly?"

Their discussion was interrupted as Wallachia's voice boomed in their head once again, and a powerful figure rose in front of them. "Tchh..." She hadn't intended to use this in this way, but... She raised her hand, mana overflowing from her circuits.

"Wind!" She shouted, her voice echoing with power. The figure stopped abruptly, his momentum stolen from him as the air around him was brought to life in gale force winds. In an instant, the man was prisoner from small but powerful tornado.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 12, 2010)

"Nanako! Go!" Ciel said to nobody as the knives stabbed into her. Quickly pulling the knives out of her body, she was already starting to regenerate. In Ciel's hands was a huge pilebunker, and she quickly caught up with the shadowy figure then attempted to finish him with it. As the figure was swept away by the winds of the magi, Ciel saw her chance. "Seventh Holy Scripture!" Ciel shouted as she thrust the heavy weapon towards the TATARI spawn, going for a fatal blow.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin shrugged. "It's better than nothing, I guess." Rin said as she gathered her mana and quietly started to chant. Once she was finished, her spell ready to be released, she adressed the other magus. "Are you any good at defensive barriers, Or do you intend to attack that thing directly?"
> 
> Their discussion was interrupted as Wallachia's voice boomed in their head once again, and apowerful figure rose in front of them. "Tchh..." She hadn't intended to use this in this way, but... She raised her hand, mana overflowing from her circuits.
> 
> "Wind!" She shouted, her voice echoing with power. The figure stopped abruptly, his momentum stolen from him as the air around him was brought to life in gale force winds. In an instant, the man was prisoner from small but powerful tornado.



"Muda!"

The voice cam from behind Rin. The figure had once again vanished ,this time from the tornado that Rin had unleashed. He had reappeared less than a meter behind her. Once again, several knives were in front of her, flying towards her face.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "Nanako! Go!" Ciel said to nobody as the knives stabbed into her. Quickly pulling the knives out of her body, she was already starting to regenerate. In Ciel's hands was a huge pilebunker, and she quickly caught up with the shadowy figure then attempted to finish him with it. "Seventh Holy Scripture!" Ciel shouted as she thrust the heavy weapon towards the TATARI spawn.



"*Za Warudo!*"
_"Time has stopped."_

Everything in the world froze. the man walked up to Ciel, frozen in the act of attacking, and threw several knives at her. The knives stopped an inch before they touched her. He then picked up a nearby steamroller and jumped up in the air with it. He aimed it not at Ciel, but at Arcueid.

_"Allow time to pass."_


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 12, 2010)

Ciel quickly thought of the circumstances. This man was moving far too fast, and without any sonic booms like the ones that would usually accompany her movement. Ciel reasoned that the man would either be able to stop time or teleport, and by the way he moved, she could easily guess. "Seventh Holy Scripture!" Ciel shouted as she dashed at sonic speeds and pierced the steamroller, preventing it from hitting Arcueid. Pulling the knives out of herself, she readied the Seventh Holy Scripture once again.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Ciel quickly thought of the circumstances. This man was moving far too fast, and without any sonic booms like the ones that would usually accompany her movement. Ciel reasoned that the man would either be able to stop time or teleport, and by the way he moved, she could easily guess. "Seventh Holy Scripture!" Ciel shouted as she dashed at sonic speeds and pierced the steamroller, preventing it from hitting Arcueid. Pulling the knives out of herself, she readied the Seventh Holy Scripture once again.



Dio jumped away from the Steamroller as it exploded. He landed several meters in front of Arcueid. he had time for one move before they attacked him again. quickly, he threw several knives at Arcueid.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 12, 2010)

"Go! Nanako!" Ciel shouted as the Seventh Holy Scripture turned into a hooved girl, dashed in front of Arcueid, and deflected the knives. "It's done!" Phantasmoon shouted, the Crimson Moon in its place in the night sky. As the shadowy figure, Godzilla, and the EVA disappeared, the TATARI's original body spawned in his place of choice, which would be the Amadeyo Skyscraper. "Good luck Shiki!" Both Ciel and Phantasmoon said to the air, hoping that their friend would be able to finish off the TATARI.

-------------

On top of the Amadeyo Skyscraper, Shiki, Akiha, Archer, Satsuki, and Assassin watched as something maliciously evil began to shift into a humanoid form. "SO CLOSE SO CLOSE SO CLOSE! I was almost able to orchestrate a tragic end for the play! But there can still be a dramatically bad ending!" the form said, showing itself to the group. It was a blonde man in classical clothes, and with his eyes and mouth open, you could see blood come out of the empty sockets. This could only be the ghastly true form of the TATARI, the Dead Apostle Zepia Eltnam.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

"I shall fill this stage with your blood! I will leave every actor dead! I will kill you all! Blood shall fall from every actor in this city!


another time."

Knowing what Shiki could do, Wallachia he decided to retreat. The other would also be almost impossible for him to kill in this state. Quickly, he turned around and ran off, leaving a cloud of dust behind him as he did.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 12, 2010)

"You won't escape! Crimson Red Vermillion!" Akiha shouted as she caged the rooftop area with her hair. At any moment, she could burn anything inside her cage of hair to cinders. It wouldn't work on the TATARI, but at the very least it would prevent him from escaping and living to fight another day. "I'll keep him from escaping, everyone go support Shiki!" Akiha commanded, Shiki dashing forward towards the TATARI, Nanatsu Yoru in hand and glasses off his face.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "You won't escape! Crimson Red Vermillion!" Akiha shouted as she caged the rooftop area with her hair. At any moment, she could burn anything inside her cage of hair to cinders. It wouldn't work on the TATARI, but at the very least it would prevent him from escaping and living to fight another day. "I'll keep him from escaping, everyone go support Shiki!" Akiha commanded, Shiki dashing forward towards the TATARI, Nanatsu Yoru in hand and glasses off his face.



"Be crushed on the stage!"
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "I shall fill this stage with your blood! I will leave every actor dead! I will kill you all! Blood shall fall from every actor in this city!
> 
> 
> another time."
> ...



Caster returned his attention to Wallachia now that he was in the world. The power of God still stayed with him, so with his attention returned to the villain in all of this. After figuring out where he was in all of this the literal wrath of God was unleashed on the Tatari and it's cohorts. A wrath which transcended such notions as time and space.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 12, 2010)

Wallachia span until nothing of his form could be seen but a blue-and-black-and-gold circle, and then he fired himself like a bullet from a gun, speeding towards Shiki with tremendous force. The boy dodged, and Wallachia ricocheted off the roof, leaving a crater behind, before coming down again.

Assassin didn't think he could block such an attack head on, but he'd be acting against his class to even try that in the first place. As Wallachia came down for a second blow, Assassin leapt towards him, ready to strike the vampire in his side.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 12, 2010)

Sacchin was waiting for a openning, with some gestures and innuendos she was telling Archer to pin tatari or something, she would lauch with all her might as soon as she see a oppening.

"Shiki do you need assistance?" As she say this the figure of Asssassin could be seeing falling like the Shadow of death on Wallarchia at this moment she dash forward to deliver other blow to Wallarchia.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 12, 2010)

The blast hit Wallachia, exploding him to pieces. At that instant, the Night of Wallachia ended. But because it was not destroyed by the Mystic Eyes of Death Perception, this event will only happen again in the future. The shadow over the city faded away.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Nanaya Shiki was a simple man. All he wanted to do was cut and slice and kill the vampires in front and behind him, along with that unnatural red haired girl. The one in front of him, the Night of Wallachia, was a more tempting target though. Jumping off nearby pillars with amazing speed, Nanaya Shiki was able to easily slash right through one of Wallachia's arms, which didn't regenerate due to Shiki's Mystic Eyes of Death Perception. "GRAARGH! This is why I hate hiring incompetent actors like you!" Wallachia said in agony, attempting to escape. As he reached the edge of the roof, he spontaneously combusted from Akiha's Crimson Red Vermillion. "You're not escaping TATARI! This is ending tonight!" Akiha shouted, maintaining the Crimson Red Vermillion. Taking advantage of the flames, Nanaya Shiki dashed forward and attempted the Seventeen Dissection, his signature killing move. With the amazing speed afforded by Nanaya Shiki's abilities, the TATARI was only barely able to dodge, all four of his limbs removed from his torso. 

"It looks like I get to kill you again!" Nanaya Shiki shrieked, going for the finishing blow. With another Seventeen Dissection, he cut up the TATARI's torso down to nothing, enjoying his kill with immense pleasure. As the TATARI faded from this world and the Night of Wallachia ended, Nanaya Shiki pocketed the hand with the Command Seals. But something was still wrong, he wasn't changing back and he was still in the mindset of a killer. "Now, now! Who should I go for next?" Nanaya Shiki said cruelly, licking his lips at the thought of killing the two non-human girls at the back. "My own delicious dear sister? Or maybe the succulent brown haired vampire?" Nanaya Shiki continued, showing none of his usual kindness. "I think I will enjoy both!" Nanaya Shiki exclaimed as he dashed towards Satsuki and Akiha.

This was going to be a pleasurable night, under the Crimson Moon.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 13, 2010)

*INTERLUDE III*

"The vampire is vanquished at last it seems"
The Priest turned away from the window he had been staring out. The flashes of light and explosions showed that it was an exciting battle. Shame he wasn't in it.
"I must say that vampire proved to be useful", the blond man said. He sat at one of the couches, drinking rare wine. The man had never said anyone was useful before ever since he was summoned. This intrigued Kotomine.
"What makes you say that?" the priest asked him.
"The vampire has given the people here a chance to fight and prove their worthiness. Though most are still miserable useless fools, some of them, especially some of the master and servants, have shown themselves to be quite worthy to live. I may actually not want to destroy this city" the man said with a smirk on his face.
"You may change your mind fully, once they begin killing each other" Kotomine responded to his statement.
"True. We'll just have to wait and see. Though I wonder how that worm guy is doing with his not so secret plan. he must not know that I've seen his movements and know what he's been doing over at the Tohsaka mansion. That greedy slug sickens me"
"His plan to make another holy grail may succeed if the war goes as planned. Either way, it fits with our plan."

INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

The Vampire had fallen almost too easily, and Assassin had a more than sneaking suspicion that the blood-coloured moon had something to do with it, but nevertheless, the creature that had brought such terror to this city was dead, and though he was disappointed it was not by his hand, at least it was done.

The boy who had killed Wallchia turned to face the group, and Assassin paused for a moment, as he saw his eyes. He could recognise the eyes of a murderer; he'd seen them every time he looked in the mirror when he was a mortal, and Shiki's eyes betrayed his desire to kill again, even before he spoke.

Thus, as the boy reversed the grip of his knife and sprinted towards Satsuki, Assassin was already moving to intercept him. He'd seen the boy's knife was capable of cutting through things with ease, so he chose not to parry the blade, but to grab at his arm with his left hand - to a human, even a Servant with strength as low as him would be superhuman - and raise his cleaver with his right.

"Watch yourself, boy," he said softly. He'd be damned if he let someone else kill a Master he'd sworn to kill himself.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

This man had dared to intercept him from his prey, and it made Nanaya angry. With a flick of his wrist, he threw the Nanatsu Yoru to his other hand, ignoring the fact that the Servant's grip could easily crush his bones. Slicing towards Assassin with a powerful cut, Nanaya expected him to die on contact.

But he didn't. Servant Assassin had let go of his arm to completely dodge the searingly fast blow, and Nanaya Shiki could easily see that this person was just as much of a killer as he was. "Someone who understands the fine art of killing? Why would you bother stopping me?" Nanaya asked perplexedly while looking Assassin in the eyes, hand tightly gripping Nanatsu Yoru. 

You couldn't hear it over all the commotion, but a mechanical whirring sound was getting closer and closer.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin drew two knives - a bowie knife and his preferred cleaver, as he locked glares with Shiki. The boy would not be cowed, though he'd expected that from someone who fought Wallachia without flinching.

That just meant he had to deal with it the old fashioned way, and truth be told, he'd prefer that _so_ very much. 

"She's not yours to kill, boy," he said simply before lunging - bringing the cleaver in a sweep towards Shiki's legs, whilst stabbing at his chest with the bowie knife.

The boy had handled himself well on the offensive against TATARI, so the only reasonable course of action was to force him to defend, not giving him a chance to strike out with that deadly blade of his.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Nanaya dodged so fast that the only damage he sustained from that attack was superficial wounds. The abnormal speed at which he moved was starting to take a toll on his body though, and you could see that he wouldn't be able to hold out for long. "So that means that if I eliminate you, she's mine to kill?" Nanaya asked cruelly, prepared to slice Assassin into bits as soon as they clashed, gripping his knife so that he could use the Seventeen Dissection at his convenience.

Meanwhile, Akiha had gotten over the shock of Shiki turning into Nanaya, and she boldly rebuffed her Crimson Red Vermillion. "Sh-shiki, if you don't drop your knife I'll burn you to cinders." Akiha said with much hesitation, not wanting to kill the man she called her older brother.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 13, 2010)

Sacchin recover after the momentum from the blow she deliver in the Tatari direction, a shock come to her as she saw Shiki like that again a lot of memories come back to her driving her to tears.... she softly say "Archer stop him but don't kill him please... please".

At this she step back a little falling down to the floor leaving her complety exposed to the attack.


----------



## lambda (Apr 13, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacchin recover after the momentum from the blow she deliver in the Tatari direction, a shock come to her as she saw Shiki like that again a lot of memories come back to her driving her to tears.... she softly say "Archer stop him but don't kill him please... please".
> 
> At this she step back a little falling down to the floor leaving her complety exposed to the attack.


 Archer had been very happy that Wallachia had been defeated before things could spiral out of control. He'd waited on the sidelines, waiting for the right time to involve himself, but the battle had ended before that. Which was perfect in Archer's book. He was no gloryhound, as long as the job was done, he was satisfied.


Then the Shiki kid had turned on them. Gone was the grim determination with which he'd fought Wallachia, replaced by mad bloodlust. "Tchh, I suppose the night couldn't end that easily." He muttered bitterly. 

_I understand, Master, I'll do something about it._ 

As ironic it was for Assassin of all people to stop a mad killer, Archer knew he'd need to sptep in fast. The boy was fast, true, but nothing like the apparition from earlier this  night, and he was already showing sign of tiredness. Even if the boy had the same destructive capacity as his shadown Assassin would stop him easily enough, but there was no doubt the man would not show any mercy. Which in all likelihood would bring the rest of the boy's harem down on their head. 

And Archer had no desire to fight Archetype Earth.

With this in mind, Archer took off his coat. As the two killers rushed at each other, he slid silently behind the young man and threw the clothes at his leg. Caught completely unaware, his target could do nothing as the coat wrapped itself around his leg and with a single pull, Archer threw him to the ground face first.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Nanaya Shiki was not as unaware as Tohno Shiki, and he felt the tug on his leg due to his own sharp instinct. As the coat tugged his leg and he fell to the floor, he flipped through the air, avoiding being faceplanted into the ground. Landing on his feet, he readied his knife once more. "I'm not as easy to dupe as myself!" Nanaya stated as he readied his Nanatsu Yoru again, in the stance for a killing blow. However powerful Nanaya might be though, his body was human, and one hit could decide the match for him.


----------



## lambda (Apr 13, 2010)

"But are you more foolish than yourself?" Archer said simply as he put himself between him and the two girls. "Give up boy, there is no victory for you here."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

The distraction by Archer was all Assassin needed. As Shiki flipped through the air, Assassin calculated where he'd land. Throwing the bowie knife in that direction, he then jumped. When Shiki landed, he'd have to deflect his knife or else suffer a fatal wound, and if he were to deflect it, he'd leave himself wide open for an attack from above.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Nanaya didn't see the bowie knife coming towards him, but by instinct caught it with the skin of his arm instead of letting it hit a vital point, then dashed backward to avoid Assassin's attack. "I only need one arm to slash anyway." Nanaya said remorsefully as he pulled the bowie knife out of his arm, quickly throwing it off the skyscraper. Nanaya returned to his killing stance, and anything getting close to him would be cut into pieces. Even as weary and bloodied as he was, his killer eyes were still as sharp as before.


----------



## lambda (Apr 13, 2010)

The young man was impressive, but as he completely missed the presence of the descending Assassin, he was clearly not impressive enough. Archer could see it, if he did nothing, Assassin's knife would be buried in the child's neck. Archer could not let that happen, but he could still use it.

As assassin readied his strike, Archer fired once. The bullet struck the Servant's knife handle just below his hands, screwing up his line, and the blow aimed for the neck was suddenly flying toward his last good shoulder.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YesyesyesyesyesYES, Assassin readied his cleaver, imagining the blood he would spill when it cut through the air, the skin, the flesh and the bone of the boy.

There would be something so satisfying about killing a fellow murderer, he decided. Enough to make up for the disappointments he'd suffered today.

And then a _crack_ filled the air, and a bullet hit his knife at the handle, shifting the blow of his aim so that it sank into the shoulder rather than the neck of Shiki.

Assassin landed, and sent a furious glare to Servant Archer. The son-of-a-bitch did that on _purpose_.


----------



## lambda (Apr 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> YesyesyesyesyesYES, Assassin readied his cleaver, imagining the blood he would spill when it cut through the air, the skin, the flesh and the bone of the boy.
> 
> There would be something so satisfying about killing a fellow murderer, he decided. Enough to make up for the disappointments he'd suffered today.
> 
> ...


 Archer faced Assassin's furious glare coolly. "Don't kill him." He said evenly, raising his arm and pointing up toward the red moon in the sky. "That kid is friend with the Archetype Earth. If we hurt him too much, this won't end well for any of us."

He turned back to Shiki. "Now boy, have you calmed down?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

As Assassin's blade dug into his shoulder, Nanaya Shiki finally ran out of energy. The massive amount of energy output spent on fighting two Servants was devastating to a human body, and as he fell down his eyes lost their sharpness and became dull. "Curse this crappy body." Nanaya Shiki said as he turned unconscious, mind reverting back to the ownership of Tohno Shiki. Akiha ran to his body, checking it to make sure he was still alive. Her sigh of relief only confirmed that he was. "Thank you very much, I don't know what I would've done if you two weren't here." Akiha thanked the Servants, holding Shiki in her lap tenderly.

As it would turn out, the mechanical whirring sound was an armored helicopter, accompanied by what looked like mechanical maids. "My rivals! Congratulations on defeating the TATARI so quickly!" a voice shouted over a megaphone, a voice that could only belong to Servant Rider. "Yeah! Maybe you're not so useless after all!" said Ilya over the megaphone, expressing her sentiments. As a rope ladder dropped down from the helicopter, Akiha grabbed it along with carrying Shiki with her hair. "Again, I can't thank you all enough." Akiha finished as she climbed up the rope ladder, Shiki in tow. "I guess it's time to leave! Seeya Index!" Kohaku said cheerfully to Index as two Mecha Hisui's busted through the walls, carried off both Kohaku and Hisui, then flew up with their rocket propulsion to the helicopter. "We didn't really do much." Hisui said blankly, almost breaking a chuckle at the irony.

"So my rivals, anybody want a ride?" Rider finished with a short laugh, the rope ladder still unfurled for anybody to climb.


----------



## lambda (Apr 13, 2010)

"I'll pass." Archer answered neutrally. "Just get those children out of the way."

He said his goodbyes to the Tohnos and headed toward the stairs, adressing the christian duo. "Caster, Index. I trust you'll have no trouble getting back to your base. Then we'll take our leave. We'll call if we tangle with the other Servants." He stopped as he crossed path with Assassin. He stared at the man a moment, then left wordlessly.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

"Hrm. I'll come along," Assassin said, as he collected the bowie knife. "If you people need my help again, I'm sure Caster can work something out. Until then, I've got places to go and people to _kill_." He finished this sentence with a smile aimed at Archer.

He wouldn't really be opposed to fighting Archer right here and now, but he wasn't in the mood to start it either. He'd have his moment, though.

After the people Rider had gathered got on board the helicopter, he followed them on the rope ladder, giving a final wave to Index and Caster.

"I'd like to hear your plans for the rest of this War, Rider," he said once he was inside the helicopter. "My offer still stands."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

The rope ladder retracted after Assassin climbed in, Rider then starting the drive to Emiya House. "The first thing I plan to do is send these people home, they've done more than enough." Rider said directly to Assassin, not bothering with tact. "How did the fight against the TATARI go?" Rider asked to strike a conversation, the helicopter moving forward extremely smoothly. Noticing a disembodied hand sticking out of Shiki's pocket, Rider quickly took it without so much as examining it and deposited the hand with one of his legionnaires, then dismissed the legionnaire with a single motion.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

"It was easier than I thought it would be. I barely even had to do anything - Caster and your associates did most of the damage."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

"By the way, where would you like to be dropped off?" Rider asked, still headed towards the Emiya House.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

Assassin frowned at the sheer bluntness of Rider sidestepping his questions, then shrugged.

"Anywhere's fine with me, I'm not picky." He glanced at the white-haired girl sitting next to Rider, remembering seeing her when he went to find Rider earlier today. "I take it this girl is your Master?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

"Not yet, but hopefully soon." Rider responded truthfully, Ilya herself having fallen asleep in her chair. Seeing a frown pass through Assassin's face, Rider remembered his earlier question. "Ah, pardon my manners, I don't actually have any solid plans at the moment." Rider said, not caring that he was exposing himself to an enemy. "We're just above the residential area, would here be satisfactory?" Rider said, making the helicopter hover over the area.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

"Yes, here would be fine." Abruptly, the urge to kill pressed at him again, and he suppressed it with a muffled grunt. "I suppose we'll run into each other again during this war. Keep an eye out for Caster - the old bastard's far stronger than he looks."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

"Obviously, otherwise I wouldn't bother calling him my rival." Rider responded as he parted with Assassin, pressing the button to unroll the rope ladder so that Assassin could descend properly. After Assassin left, Rider rolled up the rope ladder and continued to Emiya House.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 13, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Forget it. You're not fighting until you're healed, you can't do anything for anybody dead. Even then, I will be fighting beside you. Besides, fighting is the only thing I can do as your Master. That's the limit of my powers as a mage." Shirou dismissed Saber's complaints as he took a seat opposite her, wondering what exactly he was supposed to do now that he had a Servant. He would definitely continue trying to become a superhero, but that was not the purpose of a Servant. They were here to fight the Holy Grail War, a war that Emiya Shirou had opposed as a pointless waste of life, a war that had already been proven as a pointless waste of life. He wanted to end it as soon as possible, but he did not want to win. He had no use for the Holy Grail after all.

"More importantly, now that you've been summoned, what is it that you want to fight for? All Servants aim for the Holy Grail, but you were not summoned like other Servants, and your Master has no intention to gain the Grail. If you still want to win, I'll help you, but only if you'll fight without harming anyone who doesn't want to." He watched his Servant for a reaction, not knowing what she would say. Saber was clearly a knight with a goal in mind, and hopefully she had the honour and chivalry not to hurt the innocent people of Fuyuki City. The recent rampages by Berserker and TATARI had proven that there were those who did not care for the basic rules of engagement, or even basic humanity, and they had to be defeated post haste.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I seek to win the Holy Grail... in order that I may put right a wrong I committed when I was alive," she said simply. "However, when it comes to fighting I must insist that you do not take part. You cannot fight a Servant, and no Servant would allow you to reach their Master." A memory of Kiritsugu's actions in the previous war came to mind. "There would be no... honourable action you could take that would not put you in overwhelming and unnecessary danger. Therefore, I must insist that you do not fight."

Shirou did not seem to be willing to back down, but Saber was just as determined as the red-haired boy.

"More importantly, there are other Masters here. Are they your allies?" It was not unknown for alliances to form during the Grail War, but it was important that she learn the dynamics of this particular one, particularly as the other Saber had already attacked her twice.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

Rider had reached Emiya House, and landed loudly into the open courtyard. "Excuse me guests, it's time to return home." Rider informed Phantasmoon and Ciel, them getting on the helicopter. "It was fun fighting with you guys! I hope we meet again!" Phantasmoon said to the magi and the Servants as she got into the helicopter. As Rider looked around, he saw an armored girl that had the feel of a Servant. "Who might you be?" Rider asked to Saber, curious at the appearance of another possible rival.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 13, 2010)

"I can't beat a Servant, I know that already, but I think I can say with confidence that there are no Masters that can beat me in a fight. I want to avoid killing, but I think I can force them to give up if I beat them." Shirou refused to budge, adamant that he fight alongside Saber. There was simply no other way for him, and an ally of justice was not a person who hid behind those who were stronger. He had to make a move himself, or it would be meaningless for him to strive to be a hero. He wanted to protect people, to save them, not order his Servant to protect people.

"Anyway, I guess you can consider Aarne and Matou our allies for now. Matou's Saber is a little unstable, but I think we can trust Lancer at least. We never really considered what would happen if I became a Master, but I don't think that changes much." Shirou scratched his head in slight confusion, wondering if the other two Masters were really allies. He had offered Aarne a place at his house, and Rin had barged in to give Riesbyfe first aid, and they had formed an alliance, but none of that ever really crossed over to Shirou. He was not important in the Holy Grail War then after all. Not nearly strong enough a mage to affect anything at first, and not even a contender for the prize. Nothing was the same now.

"So, you're Rider, right? This is Saber." Shirou turned to face the new arrival, wondering if it meant Ilya was coming back soon.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 13, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "Muda!"
> 
> The voice cam from behind Rin. The figure had once again vanished ,this time from the tornado that Rin had unleashed. He had reappeared less than a meter behind her. Once again, several knives were in front of her, flying towards her face.



The flow of time seemed unstable to Saber, it may not appear so to normal humans whose perceptions were much lesser than his own. But even a second of missing time would bring about dozens of changes to Saber, as soon as the time resumed, he could see the knives in front of his Master.

The knives were probably moving quickly, far too quickly for his Master to avoid them, especially at her range, but for him it was a simple matter. He took a single swing with his sabre, slicing through the knives, and breaking apart the weapons structure. By the time the knives reached Rin, they were nothing more than metallic dust. Saber looked around for the opponent, but it seemed he escaped during the shift in time.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 13, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "So, you're Rider, right? This is Saber." Shirou turned to face the new arrival, wondering if it meant Ilya was coming back soon.



"Yes, I am Servant Rider." Rider responded bluntly. "Pleasure to meet you Saber, I hope you will make a good rival." Rider said politely to the girl, not bothering to ask why there were two in the Saber class. "However, I have guests to entertain, so I will have to say farewell." Rider finished as he got back into the helicopter, then took off and headed to his mansion in Miyama, rushing the helicopter to its limits. When he got there, he quickly landed and had everybody's wounds treated, then had a short conversation with them bar Shiki.

=============

"As promised, you will find the funds for your demands in the Tohno account." Rider said to Akiha, plopping down in one of his easy chairs.

"It's a good thing we came along, Shiki would have done it for free." Arcueid interrupted, spreading herself on the couch.

"I am curious though, why would you invite us here? You and the people here seem capable enough of finishing the TATARI yourselves." Akiha asked, wanting to sate her curiosity.

"I heard that Tohno Shiki was the best man for the job, nothing more, nothing less. I didn't expect he would bring along such a talented group." Rider responded truthfully, not caring that among the opposite group was a person far more powerful than himself.

"So you were actually expecting Shiki to take care of the TATARI alone?" Akiha asked in cold rage, attempting to keep up her facade of politeness.

"In retrospect, it wasn't the smartest of ideas was it?" Rider responded flatly, admitting that he did.

"That's a lot of confidence in a stranger, Servant Rider." Ciel said venomously, her eyes stabbing daggers into Rider.

"Your plane back to Misaki leaves early tomorrow morning, so I suggest you rest up." Rider said, sweeping the subject aside. "I have important business to attend to, so sadly I will not be able to see you off." Rider finished, standing up from the couch and exiting, but not before carrying Ilya to a room in the mansion and carefully dropping her in a bed.

=============

Getting into one of his parked limousine's along with his laptop, Rider drove off into the night, getting things ready for the next day of Heaven's Feel.


----------



## lambda (Apr 13, 2010)

The battle ended as abruptly as it had started. Just as she had said, the Wallachia's spawns had vanished with tha apparition of the Red Moon, and soon after Rider had appeared to take back his guests.

"What a damn waste." Rin grumbled under her breath. Not only the plan to not get involved with Wallachia had backfired, yet another Servant might have been thrown into the mix. And Edelfelt seemed to be happy about this, as if an additional enemy to kill was a good thing! 

And her Master was Emiya, of all people. She had not wanted Shirou to fight in this War, but now she had to get ready to fight him too?"How much worse can this get?"

Well, being depressed about it wouldn't change anything would it? First she needed to make sure the Servant had disappeared with its summonner. "Let's go back, Saber."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 13, 2010)

Running behind and hugging Archer "thanks thanks for protectin him Ray, I am indeep to you" tears where comming out of her eyes, it was a warm feeling, suddlently Archer just hear a whisper "... so putting this asside and I really mean the thanks, what do we do next, seems there was a comotion and others servants fight but they ally themselves I like the nun (thinking... god shoot... am I praying to god?), and I think she would be a good ally for the moment, maybe we can even convicer her to drop the war after we take care of some servants.

She waits for Archer replay... 

"I see" She set herself aside clean her tears a boink her head.

"Index-san Archer and I have a proposal for you if you can lister" running to her and Caster before they can go away.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Turning around and Moses on her back Index faces Satsuki "Yes Satsuki-san in what can I be of help?, I would keep my promise and won't harm you, or Assassin for the day. Or is there anything else you want?" She tild her head a little.

Moses keeps his stern face all along waiting to hear what this girl has to say.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 13, 2010)

"It's not worth your time," Aarne chipped in as he walked into the room Shirou and Saber... _Saber2? That'd have to do for now_ were in, with Lancer following him in at a respectable distance. "You're now by my count the sixth person today to try and tell young Shirou not to fight." Shirou began to frown at what he must have thought was an oncoming lecture, but before he could say anything, Aarne continued. "Don't give me that look, Shirou; you've convinced me that you're not totally hopeless in a fight after all.

More to the point, Saber2, you should listen to Shirou when he tells you to rest. It's a wonder you're here at all, but I'm not one to look a gift-horse in the mouth. Now, Shirou, when you have some time, I think you, me and Matou need to talk."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 13, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"That's fine for now, but we should really consider leaving at this point." Saber stated definitively. "The situation has changed drastically. Our alliance was fine before, because we could pull out whenever we needed, but now with the extra Servant, we leave ourselves vulnerable the longer we stay together." 

He didn't want to admit that he was unable to fight off Lancer, Shirou, and Arthur. Understandable as it was, it pained him to even consider himself incapable of winning such a battle. Weak as Shirou and Arthur are, their added strength was enough for Saber to feel uncertainty about the prospect of fighting against the group. 

Whether or not they would actually turn against Saber was irrelevant to him, the fact that they could be forced out of the group was reason enough for him to leave before such a thing occurred. Besides, it was a war, they would need to turn against each other sometime, he was just making sure they weren't caught unprepared for whenever the inevitable betrayal ensued.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2010)

Preparations were being made by the Patriots for Avy's latest plan. Whatever it was, the only people who apparently knew were the core of Avy's inner circle. 

While battles raged on at several areas in Fuyuki City it outskirts were relatively calm. That was all about to change however thanks to a couple of bulldozers and larger-than-normal creatures with ploughs. Regardless of whether or not there were buildings in the way the bulldozers plowed through them, intent on doing whatever deed Avy Tohsaka had ordered them to do.

Meanwhile Berserker relaxed outside the city hall, replenishing his lost prana by killing those deemed liabilities to the plan. Whatever Avy was planning he needed all the mana he had to do it. While these meager mortals would not fill Berserker quite as much as would say, a Tatatari avatar or another servant, it would do.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 14, 2010)

Assassin was familiar with the concept of addiction. In his time, opium dens had choked narrow streets with their noxious fumes; alcohol flowed through the veins of thousands of people every night and grasping, desperate men sought out female company in the deserted alleys of the city, exchanging money and promises for meaningless embraces.

Assassin did not partake in any of those vices. His was a far purer failing, and far more difficult to obtain (and thus more exquisite once achieved) treasure. Assassin's addiction, put simply, was to murder.

It was an addiction he had, for reasons he could not particularly explain, attempted to with-hold from for the better part of a day, and the achings in his body informed him in no uncertain terms that he could not go on for much longer.

So, wandering the streets of Miyama after taking his leave of Rider, Assassin looked to... _indulge_ himself, free from the meddling of the others. It didn't matter to him who or how he killed tonight, it just had to be done. And picking a house at random, he entered it in Spirit Form, a rapturous smile on his face.

Some time later, he left it. The door was locked, as were the windows, so nobody could have or should have been able to enter. And yet, sprawled on their beds, the family that had resided here were dead - throats slit, limbs lopped off and neatly stacked (Assassin was many things, but he was not a slob), torsos slashed open and entrails pulled out. It would be a fine mystery awaiting the police of this city when the murders were discovered.

And Assassin was satisfied. In life, he'd committed 5 or 9 or 14 murders, people could never decide which, but in this city, in three days he'd killed three times as many as even the highest estimate of his original murders, though his triumph was soured by the fact that many of those deaths may be attributed to the sodding vampire.

Now, to plan and plot and scheme. The vampire was dead, which meant the War was likely to continue soon, and he was fairly certain he had seen all the Servants save Berserker by now, though not all the Masters.

Of the ones he had seen, Archer, obviously, would have to die - he had no doubts about that. Which meant that the Satsuki-girl was the only Master he'd have the mind to spare - it would be satisfying enough to have her simply watch him maim and kill her Servant.

The little nun, Index... was one he'd leave alone for a while. He had no intention of tangling with Caster, so until another Servant brought him down or at the very least weakened him, he'd leave her be.

The other little girl, Rider's soon-to-be-Master, was another tempting target, though he had no idea how to locate her, and didn't particularly care to alienate the one Servant he'd seen so far that didn't seem to care about his murders.

Two other Masters must be in that old Japanese-style house, but he wasn't enough of a fool to try and take on both Lancer and Saber to reach them. He was more than content to let them batter against the other Servants - cracking the nut, so to speak, whilst he stole what they were all after.

Having reasoned out the situation, all that was left was to decide who he'd go after first.


----------



## lambda (Apr 14, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "That's fine for now, but we should really consider leaving at this point." Saber stated definitively. "The situation has changed drastically. Our alliance was fine before, because we could pull out whenever we needed, but now with the extra Servant, we leave ourselves vulnerable the longer we stay together."
> 
> He didn't want to admit that he was unable to fight off Lancer, Shirou, and Arthur. Understandable as it was, it pained him to even consider himself incapable of winning such a battle. Weak as Shirou and Arthur are, their added strength was enough for Saber to feel uncertainty about the prospect of fighting against the group.
> 
> Whether or not they would actually turn against Saber was irrelevant to him, the fact that they could be forced out of the group was reason enough for him to leave before such a thing occurred. Besides, it was a war, they would need to turn against each other sometime, he was just making sure they weren't caught unprepared for whenever the inevitable betrayal ensued.


 Rin answered without slowing down."I understand where you're coming from, Saber, but it's too soon to be getting cold feet. Despite how irritating this is turning out to be, picking off the other Servants will still be much easier with them at our side. Besides, even if the other Saber is still here, I doubt she'll be good for much until for a long time. Those wounds you gave aren't the sort to easily go away."

Her part said, she entered the Emiya house and walked to the lounge, only to find it empty. "Oi, anyone here?!" She called loudly.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 14, 2010)

"A talk sounds good about now. There are a lot of things we need to discuss, I think. Saber, can you come along as well?" Shirou got up and turned to his Servant, who nodded and tried to stand, but nearly fell from that simple effort. So he placed her arm on his shoulder and supported her to the living room himself, ignoring whatever protests she might have, of which there were surprisingly few. Saber was already healing faster than anybody Shirou had ever seen, so he had no intention of saying anything about her being unable to walk this time. The fact that she was still alive after receiving a blows from Colada and Tizona's strongest technique was already enough testament to her endurance and regeneration.

"We're coming, Matou. Wait a minute!" Shirou shouted as he brought Saber to the lounge table, Aarne and Hong trailing not too far behind. After putting Saber in her seat and taking his own, he looked at the other Masters, wondering whether he should speak first. As a Master, his job was to help Saber win the Holy Grail that she wanted, and as an ally of justice, his job was to defeat those who would endanger others. To that end, there was much that Emiya Shirou wanted to do. There was also much that Shirou wanted to do in terms of fixing his house, since his fence was still broken and there were still flaming wrecks lying on the road.

"I think I'll say it first then? Everything else aside, I would like all of us to cooperate in clearing the area and rebuilding the manor, preferably as quickly as possible, and first thing tomorrow I'm going to try and find Berserker and defeat him whether the two of you intend to come along or not."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 14, 2010)

Saber bit down on any further arguments as Shirou escorted her to the lounge. It was certainly true that she could not fight at the moment, and despite the misgivings she may have had about the other Masters, Shirou trusted them enough to have had them stay here even before he had a Servant.

Still, they would fight inevitably - that was the way of the Holy Grail War. Saber could not let her guard down against them; it was bad enough that they had already seen her Noble Phantasm, and that her current weakness was on display for all to witness.

-----

When all were seated, Shirou spoke first, and Aarne nodded when he'd finished.

"Fixing this place up is as good a place to start as any, but I'll have to ask you to hold off on your plan of attacking Berserker, Emiya. You have no idea where he is. We'll find him eventually, but I have something else in mind right now." He leant back in his chair with a smile. "That Ilya girl who says she's your sister was chased out of her mansion by something, something which I believe to be a Servant, and one that kills innocents - in this case her maids. I suggest we attack that place first, since we actually know where it is. If anything, your Servant can look for Berserker whilst in spirit form, since she's not well enough to fight alongside us."

"There's something in this for all of us - Emiya, you get to be a superhero for your little sister, whilst Matou and I get to remove a Servant from this war. I trust you have no objections to this? Of course, if you want to go and try to fight a Servant by yourself, because as we can see your Servant is in no condition whatsoever to help you... Well, I think between us, we've established exactly what would happen if you did so." He frowned, and his tone darkened. "To tell the truth, Emiya, you are a moron. One of the bravest men I've ever met, but you have the survival instincts of a lemming, and your combat skills, whilst admirable enough, are not in _my_ league, let alone that of a Servant. I have a proposition for you, to put paid to your delusions once and for all - a match between you and me, a formal Mage's Duel. If I win, you follow my orders in this Grail War."


----------



## lambda (Apr 14, 2010)

From the other side of the table Rin let out a sharp laugh. "I don't terribly mind if you intend to rein in Emiya's foolishness, but I think we need to get something out of the way first."

"Since I can see that our new "guest" is still alive," Rin spat with an annoyed glare at the blond haired girl, " I suppose that makes you a Master. So, what are your intention concerning the War, Emiya?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 14, 2010)

"I wouldn't mind changing targets. I intend to defeat all of them eventually after all, but I'm still worried about Berserker. The people he drove mad and sent at us are still lying outside after all. If we let him go on, it might be the biggest tragedy ever in Fuyuki City." _A tragedy that would make even the fire pale in comparison, the fire of which I was the only survivor._ Shirou left the last part unsaid, but his message was clear. He could not let anyone who would warp the bodies and minds of so many people beyond recognition run free, free to continue to destroy lives only to have them die by Shirou's own hands. He had only killed one in the previous battle, compared to Hong and Phantasmoon who had defeated what had to be nearly a hundred between the two of them, but that was one enemy that he did not want to have to kill. They had not chosen to rampage like madmen after all.

"As for the Mage's Duel, Aarne, I accept. I have to prove to Saber that I can fight after all, and there's no better time than now. I'm not sure I can trust that we'll keep the dojo in one piece, so let's use the yard instead. The place is a wreck already, anyway." That, and it was possible to see the yard from the living room, which meant that Saber could watch his fight without having to move. That was another of those things that Shirou did not feel the need to say. Aarne's insult did not bother Shirou much, even if he did not agree. Emiya Shirou did not want to die after all. He just had things that he was willing to give his life for.

"Anyway, Matou. Saber wants to win the Holy Grail War, so I'm going to help her. I have no need for the wish myself though, you can have my share if you want." Shirou turned to Rin, speaking without hesitation. A Holy Grail War was a battle fought for the omnipotent Holy Grail that could grant any wish after all, so it was only right that he could grant Matou's wish as well.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 14, 2010)

"Your Master's a fool, Arthur." Saber stated, breaking his self-imposed silence. "But aside from that, how are your injuries healing up?" He wasn't terribly concerned for her safety, but he felt it was worth a thought. Her condition was of interest to him, but he was also aware that a boy like Emiya wouldn't be able to provide enough mana for her to recover from her injuries easily.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 14, 2010)

"Great. As soon as we're finished with this discussion, we'll have the duel... Or maybe after we've fixed the fence - we don't want onlookers, after all." He ignored the Emiya's promise to Matou - as soon as he'd given him the beating he so richly deserved, his promises would be pointless - he'd have to follow his orders, and allowing Matou to win would certainly not be one of them.

Not that she stood a chance of winning anyway. The Matou were a debased family, their glory and power long passed, and were certainly not capable of going toe-to-toe with a scion of the Edelfelt, and he was more than confident in Lancer's ability to keep Saber occupied long enough for him to subdue the Matou.

Amusingly enough, his game-plan in these situations was similar to Emiya's, though unlike Shirou he was certain his ability could back up his combat-oriented outlook.

"Matou, do you have any problems with targeting the Einzbern Castle first?"


----------



## lambda (Apr 14, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin raised an eyebrow at Shirou bold declaration. "Heeeh, that's quite the confidence you got there, Emiya."

Rin had entered this discussion fully ready to try and hammer some good sense into Shirou, even though she knew how hopeless a task it was. She needed to blow off some steam anyway, and Shirou was such a pleasant sandbag. 

But his answer made her quickly revise her plan. With his word, Shirou had clearly told to everyone in the room on which side he would fall when the fight between her and Edelfelt would happen. At the very least, she was certain he wouldn't let him or Lancer fight them unprepared.

_I think we're going to stay here for a while longer, Saber._

with a small, smirk, she added. "In any case I'll hold you to that Emiya, so you better not forget your words."

_And as for you, my grumpy but effective Servant, this changes nothing. You just have to win._



Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "None at all. Rider is more irritating and Berserker needs to die, but Caster's nosiness seems to be the most dangerous thing of all. Dealing with him quickly sounds like the way to go. "


----------



## Watchman (Apr 14, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Your Master's a fool, Arthur." Saber stated, breaking his self-imposed silence. "But aside from that, how are your injuries healing up?" He wasn't terribly concerned for her safety, but he felt it was worth a thought. Her condition was of interest to him, but he was also aware that a boy like Emiya wouldn't be able to provide enough mana for her to recover from her injuries easily.



Saber gave the other Saber a dispassionate stare.

"I am healing well, thank you for your concern." The other Saber had made his dislike of her very clear, so she doubted he had any actual concern, but so long as he made the effort to be polite and cordial in this alliance, she would do the same.

She was less thrilled with her Master's declarations - first that he would fight Aarne, and secondly that he sought to give his victory to the Matou. She did not trust either of the other Masters, regardless of her Master's feelings towards them.

The impression she had formed of Emiya Shirou since he became her Master was that he was too kind-hearted. Compared to Kiritsugu, he was too soft and generous, and these two were taking advantage of him.

She resolved to have a talk with him later, after the business of today was settled.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 14, 2010)

_Please allow me to handle this at my leisure then, Master._ Saber had an idea, he worked with Kings before, although they had all been proper rulers, corrupt though they may have been.

"I'm glad to hear that, it'll be beneficial to us all if you can fight to at your full capacity. It would seem that we got off on the wrong foot, as the expression goes. As a King, I'm sure you understand the need to make executive decisions in times of war." Saber spoke to Arthur, playing with the skills of nobility, justifying immoral actions through the act of seeking patronage from a Monarch. "I hope that you can forgive me for my rash, uninformed actions." Saber bowed his head in humility to show his sincerity.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 14, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"'Getting off on the wrong foot' is putting it mildly," Saber noted. "You used your Noble Phantasm on me whilst I was too wounded to fight. That is not something that can simply be forgiven by words." Chivalry dictated that she reply as such, clamping down on a more acidic statement she had prepared. "So long as our Masters honour this alliance, I shall too, but I do not trust you."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 14, 2010)

"Do you deny the raising of your Noble Phantasm against me?" Saber asked, seeming genuinely perplexed. "I sought to fight you as an equal, regardless of your gender, this lack of trust will always be counterproductive, no matter how much you honor our alliance. As a worthy opponent, death in battle would have been an appropriate end. As you survived, there is no need to hold grudges. We were enemies, but we are allies now." Saber smiled simply when he finished.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 14, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you deny the raising of your Noble Phantasm against me?" Saber asked, seeming genuinely perplexed. "I sought to fight you as an equal, regardless of your gender, this lack of trust will always be counterproductive, no matter how much you honor our alliance. As a worthy opponent, death in battle would have been an appropriate end. As you survived, there is no need to hold grudges. We were enemies, but we are allies now." Saber smiled simply when he finished.



"I was not in control of myself back then. Whatever force brought me here robbed me of free will for a time." Saber couldn't help but avert her eyes at that memory. "However, as innocent as you seek to make yourself sound, you attempted to use your Noble Phantasm on someone who was not able to fight back, twice. It may be an assumption, but as a Heroic Spirit, surely you must have taken part in battle - surely you must know the difference between an enemy that will attack you if you do not attack it and a defeated warrior?" Saber folded her arms as she glared at the other Saber.

"I hold no grudge, but neither shall I consider you a friend until you have proven your good intentions with more than cheap words."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 14, 2010)

"It would seem there's a fundamental difference between our nations. We kill our opponents so they do not threaten us again. To us Castillians, there is no such thing as a defeated warrior, only fallen enemies, and it is more honorable to dispose of enemies in battle then to leave them. However, speaking of honor, would you say that you yourself are honorable? Afterall, you are a woman posing as both a King and a Knight. Perhaps things are different in the lands of Britain though, you were awfully involved with those savage Germanics. Still, if words of sincerity are not enough to win your trust, I will divulge myself in savage acts of 'good intentions' for you."

Saber wasn't sure if he had trampled over any sensitive points, his knowledge of her history was limited, however he had tried to place himself back into the right.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 14, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That last comment was too much for Saber to take.

"You go too far. If I were not injured, I would demand satisfaction, and a duel of our own." To have her _honour_ questioned by a brute who struck at an injured foe with his most powerful attack was one insult too many for her to bear. The possibility that the other Saber was goading her crossed her mind but she dismissed it in any case.

-----

"Enough, already. Good grief, I thought we were here to discuss matters for the future, not to witness King Arthur and El Cid Campeador squabble like children." Aarne rose from his seat.

"If nobody else has anything to say, I think we should get to fixing the fence so we can have our duel - don't you agree, Emiya?"


----------



## lambda (Apr 14, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Running behind and hugging Archer "thanks thanks for protectin him Ray, I am indeep to you" tears where comming out of her eyes, it was a warm feeling, suddlently Archer just hear a whisper "... so putting this asside and I really mean the thanks, what do we do next, seems there was a comotion and others servants fight but they ally themselves I like the nun (thinking... god shoot... am I praying to god?), and I think she would be a good ally for the moment, maybe we can even convicer her to drop the war after we take care of some servants.
> 
> She waits for Archer replay...



"There's no need to thanks me." Archer said as he offered her a handkerchief. She took it gratefully and dried her tears. "I don't kill people if I can help it."

"I agree that Caster will make an effective ally and it's better for everyone if Assassin is kept on a leash. If he try to double-cross us we'll take care of it then. I'll leave you to deal with Index, Satsuki. You two seem friendly with each other, I'm sure you can take care of it by yourself."

_I'll be taking care of other things during this time._

"I see." She said with a nod. _Good luck, Rei._




Xelloss said:


> "I see" She set herself aside clean her tears a boink her head.
> 
> "Index-san Archer and I have a proposal for you if you can lister" running to her and Caster before they can go away.
> 
> ...




“The fight with Wallachia went a lot better than I thought it would," Satsuki begans hesitantly, "And Caster's power was very impressive. I know that you said you weren't interested in the War, but it would be better for everyone if it ended early."  

"So I was wondering, Index-san, don't you think we should keep working together? Even with Assassin, maybe?” She asked hopefully.

---

The instant Archer was out of sight, he rushed down the stairs. Rider had shown himself again, wrapped in his casual arrogance as usual, and this was an occasion he had to exploit. Jumping through the first window he found,  still hidden to onlookers by the wards Caster had put in place earlier, Archer reached the ground quickly and headed to the inconspicuous truck he had used to get to the hotel.

And just in time too as the army helicopter (and just where had the man gotten his hand on that?) started to disappear in the night sky. From afar, letting the car light off so as to be invisible to even Servants from such a distance, Archer followed the helicopter. Avoiding making a scene was easy in the nearly deserted streets Caster Noble Phantasm had left and Archer watched from a distance as people went in and out of the helicopter in the sky of Miyama then finally landed near a mansion, letting out all its occupants. Some time later, Rider drove off in a limo.

This was it.

_Satsuki,  I have Rider's found hideout._


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 14, 2010)

*Short post of SHORT because I'm almost running late.*

"Fixing the fence would be great, although to be honest I have no idea how we're going to do it. I could probably project a new wall, but it'd make the place really obvious to any magi that walk past." There were only two spells that Shirou knew: reinforcement, and projection. He could probably manage modification if he really wanted to, but he did not want to try out a new spell on his own house. That was way more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





lambda said:


> “The fight with Wallachia went a lot better than I thought it would," Satsuki begans hesitantly, "And Caster's power was very impressive. I know that you said you weren't interested in the War, but it would be better for everyone if it ended early."
> 
> "So I was wondering, Index-san, don't you think we should keep working together? Even with Assassin, maybe?” She asked hopefully.






"I don't mind a alliance if it lead me to prevent any more sacrifices been made, and it the end I am sure we can find a common ground to avoid any sacrifices still I must make sure you are a vampire yet its clear you avoid to eat blood from living entities is that correct? So whats the plan at the moment the less time we keep other masters waiting the less sacrifices are been made".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Hello Rei, seems Index-san its more than keen to avoid causalities, to the point to get into action right now, I am not really tired physical and nights are better for me anyways, still take care Rider its a bit weird on his actions."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 15, 2010)

"Fixing walls is basic magecraft, Emiya. It won't take us long." Aarne strode outside, and went to fixing the broken walls. He could spare the prana for that, easily. When he was done, he took a position on one side of the yard, ignoring the pile of corpses in the corner, stood with arms folded.

"Ready when you are, Emiya. First person to yield or be incapable of continuing loses." He felt his magic circuit warm his arm. He could probably take Emiya down with a single Fin Shot, but there wouldn't be any fun in that - he had to show Emiya once and for all just how weak he was, and the best way to do that was through a prolonged beatdown.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 15, 2010)

"I'm going to come at you seriously then!" Shirou broke into a run, raising his fist and drawing in back, in preparation for a punch that he hoped would be able to knock Aarne out. For Emiya Shirou, physical combat was the only thing he could do. He did not know curses or alchemy, nor could he throw a fireball or call thunder and lightning upon his enemies. All he knew was archery and how to create and strengthen weapons, and archery would not serve him well in this arena.

The right hook to the jaw was probably too obvious, now that he thought about it. Aarne had seen it coming and a simple spell from his magic crest was enough to give Shirou a splitting headache. It was nothing that he would not be able to ignore, but it was enough to distract him from the fact that his opponent had jumped away and was preparing a slightly larger spell than a mere curse of pain. It was too late for Shirou to dodge by the time he saw Aarne raise his hand and fire the black bolts of magic at him with the sound of a gunshot, and all he could do was roll out of the way of the bulk of the curses. He would have known it was a Gandr Shot if he had actually learnt traditional magecraft, but Kiritsugu had told him to concentrate on learning magic Emiya Shirou could actually use first. The point of a Gandr was to impose illness onto whoever it hit, but Aarne's spell had been powerful enough to leave actual physical damage. The fact that the ground where the spells hit was smoking was more than enough evidence.

"Damn!" Shirou had a curse of his own as he felt his body weaken and begin to shut down, and illness strong enough to cause death in those that were not prepared. Shirou was still a mage though, after all was said and done, and he had the magical defences to shake it off in a few seconds. The curse flushed itself out of his body as he started to concentrate on a series of new spells, preparing the only magic that he knew he could manage. Reinforcement and projection, his tools and the only things that would bring him victory in this little duel. A duel that he had to win, if only to prove his worth to all who were watching. Aarne had to accept that Shirou was strong enough to stand his ground, and more than anything, Saber had to know that Shirou could fight alongside her without dying.

"Trace, on." A now familiar halberd appeared in Shirou's hands, and magic flowed through his clothing and turned it into a powerful defensive covering on par with forged steel. Aarne was too strong for Shirou to beat without magic, but he was not too strong for the weapon of the legendary Ryofu to beat, and Houtengeki remembered exactly how its old master fought.

He started another charge towards Aarne, trailing behind him. He could not use the blade or the point, since that would definitely kill Aarne, which he most definitely did not want, so he would have to knock him out with the pole in the polearm instead. Manageable, but it made things a little more difficult.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 15, 2010)

Admittedly, the boy had surprised him. He'd expected him to try his projection immediately, not launch an attack off the bat. He'd had to bite down on his half-complete spell and just stomach the after-effects of not completing it, before mouthing a shorter, weaker and more manageable curse.

"_Murhe_" would force a splitting headache onto the boy - not enough to take him out, but sudden enough to break his concentration and allow him to put some distance between them, which he duly did.

Bringing up his right arm, index finger pointed out, he resorted to his usual weapon. Gandr was not the most powerful of his curses, but it was quick and effective enough to be his curse of choice in most situations.

_"Fin Shot,"_ he said, and fired off a barrage of miniaturised curses, each one leaving his fingers with the sound of cracking ice. Emiya had no choice but to feebly try and dodge. Several of the Gandr bullets hit him, however, and Aarne tsked to himself. That would be the end, then.

Except that Emiya rose, impossibly. No human should have been able to stand after taking that many Gandr shots, and yet he was. Breathing heavily, half-crouched with arms hanging loose, but he was still standing, and his eyes burned with a fiery determination.

"Trace, on." he said, and Houtengeki appeared in his hands. And Aarne stopped wondering how he could have risen - that was irrelevant now. He had a noble phantasm in his hands, and was now a threat.

However, Aarne had planned for this. He had seen in the fight last night that Shirou's arms were damaged by the bile of Berserker's hog-creature. _"Murtunut"_, he said, summoning the curse that would reopen old wounds, and thus render Emiya's arms inoperable. 

And the boy did pause and wince, flecks of blood staining the blue sleeves of his shirt, but he simply continued, and the blood spilled was nowhere near the amount one would expect from the injuries he should have sustained. _What is this!?_

He still had more tricks, however. The boy was moving faster than him, which could be used to his advantage. He knelt, placed a palm on the ground before him, and said _"Lasi,"_ turning the trodden soil into smooth glass. If Shirou tripped on this, it would still only be a temporary reprieve, but enough time for him to get far out of melee range and prepare more spells.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 15, 2010)

The spell that Shirou had to assume reopened his old wounds hurt. His arm suddenly burnt with the acidic bile that had struck him not too long ago, and the nerves in his back felt like they were going to give. One was a wound sustained in battle, and there was very little he could do about that, but another was a reminder that Emiya Shirou still had a long way to go. He could not afford to give up now, not when he still had so much he needed to prove. He was going to be a superhero, and superheroes did not lose.

So he could not afford to give up, not now. The ground beneath his feet turning to glass was a tiny distraction compared to all that he had gone through so far. He would break through this obstacle, just as he had all his life, and would continue to.

He skidded along the ground, briefly wondering if learning how to ice skate was going to be in his future, and refused to fall through sheer force of will. There was no real way to get a proper attack from Houtengeki in, but Shirou did not need that. He just had to stop Aarne's spell, if only so he could get a proper footing.

So he jumped at him, a flying tackle that would make a rugby star proud.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aarne cursed under his breath - the boy hadn't been slowed even slightly, and he had no time to either complete his current spell or start a new one before he was hit. Thankfully, Emiya had decided to simply tackle him instead of hitting him with Houtengeki. They collapsed in a pile, and this was one of the worst positions Aarne could have found himself in.

Like most Magus, he had concentrated on the study of magic over physical training, and though many Edelfelt trained in a variety of martial styles, he had never seen the point, and neither had his teachers - his curses were potent enough to prevent anyone reaching him in close combat. Or so he had been told.

So unlike most Edelfelt, he possessed only a brief understanding of close-combat techniques. These would have to suffice. First and foremost, he sank his knee into the groin of Emiya, with predictable results. Repeating _"Murhe"_ to further disorient him, he slipped out of his grasp, and took a leap to be out of reach.

"Sorry, Emiya. You lose." He smirked, and prepared a curse that would surely keep Emiya down for the count. He'd displayed impressive physical defences, stronger than he'd anticipated, but that wasn't the only place he could attack. _"Painajainen. Pahin muisti. Emiya Shirou, muista pahin muisti."_ It was a bit cruel, perhaps, to do this now, but Aarne was beyond caring. He was going to win this, and considering Emiya's previous resilience, this wouldn't put him out of action.

It would almost certainly hurt the poor boy, though. But that was a price he was willing to pay.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 15, 2010)

The flight took longer than expected, what with turbulence and all, but the important thing was that he arrived at the airport safely. Things were about to get downhill though, because the other people sent by the Association had already arrived.

"You're late." A blue-haired woman in a suit berated while a muscle-bound young man brought some coffee to them. "Lord El-Meloi has been waiting for you for days." 

"What can I say, I love Chicago." He told the woman. She was a complete stiff, from attitude to looks, but then again she always was. "And what have you been doing with yourself, Matilda? Finally got that boyfriend of yours to pop the question?"

The woman's face reddened. "My private life is not your concern!" 

"He hasn't." The bulky man answered. "Glad to have you onboard though S-"

"The Plain Man, Jones. You never know who's watching." He told the the bulky man. "So, could you tell me the details about how Matilda's love life has been an utter failure yet agai-"

"That's enough chit-chat for one day."Matilda cut in. "Now let's go, Lord El-Meloi is waiting."

The Plain Man lifted his briefcase and joined his colleagues as they left the airport. "This should be interesting. It's not eveyday you make an entire city fade from existence."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 16, 2010)

The knee hurt. It hurt like nothing had ever hurt before. It also hurt a lot less than it would have if he had not reinforced his clothing, pants included. Unfortunately, he had reinforced his clothing against magic, making them unbreakable and resistant to direct curses, but simple physics dictated that the soft denim of his jeans still allowed the transfer of kinetic energy from knee to groin by way of pants. Next time, he was going to reinforce his clothes to resemble chainmail. At least those deflected knees fairly well.

The headache was almost a relief, all things considered. It drew his thoughts away from his other injury, and he could concentrate on fighting. His image of Houtengeki still held through the pain, so at least he had something to work with. He only had the magical energy left for another two projections after all the fighting that had been thrust onto him today, so he did not want to waste any of it. Plus, he had to provide for Saber as well, which was possibly the most important thing, as Saber drew his magical energy to heal her wounds.

Then he forgot what he was thinking about.

He had no idea what curse Aarne had used, but he did not care. He had not needed to see what had been placed into his head. He had ignored it, because there was only one truth that Emiya Shirou needed, Kiritsugu had been a great man. He had been a great man that had saved Emiya Shirou's life ten years ago, and he had died five years ago with a smile on his face. Shirou did not need to be reminded of the perfectly cold calculating efficient emotionless quick brutal lifeless Magus Killer. That was not his father. His father was the person who had seen him alive in that fire, and he had smiled, so happy to save just one life. He was the one that saved Emiya Shirou, and saved himself on that day. He did not need to remember the Magus Killer, or how he was the only one that was saved. Aarne Edefelt had gone too far. Now Emiya Shirou was out for blood.

"Houtengeki." It was a hoarse whisper. He did not need to have to shout his weapon's true name. All he had to do was say it. All he had to do was say it, and swing the weapon in a horizontal arc. Houtengeki was a simple weapon. It was forged well enough to truly be equal to the heavens, but ultimately it was forged from nothing but steel and heart. There was no magic to it, no legendary beasts, no otherworldly craftsmanship. All it was was a peerless halberd, made so because its wielder was peerless, and there was no legend of Houtengki, merely a legend of Ryofu Housen destroying all his enemies. So there was no beam of light, no distortion of space, no ghostly dragons, no turning of humans to demons. It was simply an attack, a devastating shockwave bursting froth from the halberd with no flash or pomp, merely an intent to kill and overwhelming strength. It was an unstoppable attack, not because of any great magic, but because it was too strong to block with one person's strength.

"Master!" A sharp cry came from the porch, the giant Servant watching the battle deciding that he could watch no more. Aarne Edefelt would not be able to dodge or block a Noble Phantasm. That was the simplest of facts. So Kan'u Unchou, one of the few men to ever survive an encounter with Ryofu Housen was in front of his Master like a bolt of lightning, deflecting Houtengeki with Seiryuengetsutou and sending the attack up into the air where it could hurt nobody. Not even Servant Lancer could stop such an attack directly, and it was only experience fighting the weapon and the technique that allowed him to survive his defence of his Master.

Then Emiya Shirou remembered no more and blacked out. Magic beyond one's capacity was enough to kill, and any other mage would be dead after using a Noble Phantasm. Emiya Shirou was lucky to merely hover near death, as his body slowly but surely repaired itself with a nearly inaudible creak of steel.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 16, 2010)

"...Impossible..." This was preposterous. Aarne had cursed the boy, forced him to relive his nightmare - the same one the TATARI had shown, and yet he was standing again, spear in hand. And Aarne was out of options. He had reached his limit in terms of magecraft, unable to even use _Murhe_.

Emiya's face wasn't visible, but from the way he clenched Houtengeki, he must be furious - Aarne had expected him to be so, of course, but only _after_ he won. Only _after_ he had shown Shirou that he couldn't beat him. Here and now, with a noble phantasm in his hands, Shirou's fury was not something he wanted to face.

Shirou swung the spear, unleashing the attack that lay behind its physical form, and the world went to hell - disappearing in a maelstrom of rage and hate and pure brute force.

But, for the second time in twenty-four hours, Lancer got between Aarne and certain death, deflecting the blow skywards.

Aarne found he could not keep standing, falling unceremoniously on his backside as fatigue gripped at him. A few metres away, Shirou also collapsed, no doubt from making an attack of that magnitude, but it didn't matter. The moment Lancer had interrupted the match, it was over.

-----

Contrary to her Master's wishes, Saber had not remained in the house to observe the fight. If things were to turn sour as she feared they might.

However, Shirou handled himself well, shrugging off the blows of Aarne and forcing the magus into a corner. She scowled at the dishonourable way Aarne escaped the clutches of Shirou, before Shirou rose and delivered a strike she could tell from here would kill Aarne. 

Lancer rushed past her to parry it and save his Master's life. His attack done, Shirou also collapsed, and Saber rushed as best she could to him - a fraction of the speed of a human sprinter, let alone a Servant, but better than she had been scant hours ago.

"Shirou!" she said as she reached her fallen Master. The spear he had summoned had already faded, and he lay face-down and unconscious in the grass, but still breathing.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 16, 2010)

"It becomes easier to accept you as my Master, when these children display such poor ability." Saber had nothing but boredom plastered across his face. There were times when he was interested in fights that were not his, after all, such events were times when he could gain knowledge on possible opponents. However, with a situation, where neither competitor could compete with him, where neither fighter could be an enemy, there was little interest to be held. "What's the plan now, Master?"


----------



## lambda (Apr 16, 2010)

"Don't be so hard on them, Saber. They're honestly trying their hardest, after all." Rin joined the crowd outside, clapping slowly at the shaken Master. "Well done, Edelfelt. You really showed him." She snarked. 

Crossing the garden lazily, she knelt near Emiya and checked on the unconscious boy's condition. "He's not dead," she said with just a little bit of admiration, "I guess that means you've really lost, huh?" She added mischievously. "Too bad we never decided what would happen in that case, though. It would have been priceless to see you follow Emiya's orders." Or her's, she added in an afterthought.

"Anyway, Emiya's going to need some rest. Saber, can you carry him to his room?"

She lets out a huge yawn as she rose to her feet. "And for that matter, so do I. I appreciate the fact that you finally started using your Noble Phantasm, but it does strech my limits when you use it so many times in a row."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 16, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"That won't be necessary, Matou-san. I can handle the well-being of my Master. There's no need for your Servant to get involved."

Saber would not allow that brute anywhere near Shirou if she could prevent it. The fact that she did not know the whereabouts of Shirou's room was not going to stop her. There were only a limited number of places it could be, after all. Cradling her Master's body in her arms, she stood, challenging Matou and her Servant to try and stop her.

-----

Aarne said nothing as he rose to his feet. He didn't respond to the jabs Matou sent his way, or the barely-hidden scorn of either Saber. Lancer was, as usual, inscrutable, but he'd probably have ignored him no matter what emotion he showed.

He'd considered the fight against Rider to be an embarassment, but compared to this it was nothing. This... humiliation - to be bested in a mage's duel by a rank amateur, was beyond compare.

Wordlessly, he stormed off to the room he'd been assigned. This was not how things were supposed to go. He was supposed to be the strongest Master - the scion of the Edelfelt, trained as a war-magus and able to defeat any other Master on the field of battle whilst his Servant stopped theirs from interfering. A fool who didn't even know the basic principles of magic should have been no match for him, just light entertainment, regardless of his cheap Gradation Air techniques.

He'd improved, that was for sure, and far too quickly. That last attack he threw at him... Aarne would say it was impossible for a mere human to use the full power of a Noble Phantasm, but Emiya Shirou had done more than a few impossible things that fight.

But by... by _losing_ in the field he considered his specialty against Emiya Shirou, he'd... He wasn't even going to think about it. The war had hardly begun, and even if Shirou was capable of besting him, his Servant was still an ant compared to Lancer.

Flopping down onto his bed, he grimaced. He'd have to distinguish himself against Caster and whoever else had occupied the Einzbern Mansion, and fast. This current state of affairs was truly unacceptable.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 16, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"My apologies." Saber stated, more out of habit than actual regret. "Honestly though, most uses of my Noble Phantasms are low in cost and are meant to be used in rapid succession." 

Saber paused for a moment, thinking about how best to explain his Noble Phantasms. "Colada is an unblockable weapon, while Tizona is undodgeable, Colada does so by pushing away anything that isn't its target, and Tizona ignores the concept of depth. However, Tizona is also capable of attacking multiple targets in the third dimension, which is what most likely drained your magical energy." 

"I hope my explanations make sense." When Saber was originally in possession of these weapons, the explanation was always God's Divine Will, but in the current age with knowledge added from the Throne of Heroes, his reasoning was more "sophisticated" but felt awkward when put into words.



			
				Watchman said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waiting until after he finished his explanation, before addressing Arthur. "I have no intention to take him from you. In fact, taking care of a indisposed man is a proper duty, for one of your kind." He was probably smiling, it was unimportant who took Shirou away, but for Arthur to do so was far more preferable to El Cid dealing with this lowly magus.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 16, 2010)

Lancer followed his Master back to his room with an air of something like detached amusement, the fight and its result having revealed nothing about Aarne that he did not already know. The boy had an arrogance that would one day be his death, and nobody knew that better than Guan Yunchang, because that was how he had died all those years ago. A loss now and then would probably be good for him, all things considered. After all, when all was said and done, Aarne's strength was a non-issue in this war. Far more important was his strategy, cunning, and strength of will. When it came to the fighting, Servant Lancer more than carried the weight for the both of them.

What did surprise Lancer however, was Shirou's use of Lu Bu's halberd, the deadly technique of the Sky Piercer that had ended many a life more than one thousand eight hundred years ago. In the first place, a Noble Phantasm owned by Heroic Spirits could only be used by those Heroic Spirits. That a mere boy with no magical lineage could call those weapons to his hands was already far too strange for words. That he could in fact passably imitate the true capacity of those weapons exceeded mere strangeness, was beyond a mere affront to history. It was an ability that indeed, was within the realm of Heroic Spirits in and of itself. To forge history from the air, and to unleash divine mysteries with the tiny powers of a single magus, that was not a human skill, but Emiya Shirou was very much a human being.

"Rest well, Master. We assault the Einzbern Castle tonight." Lancer said nothing to his Master about the fight or its result. It was far more important to look forward, to prepare for the next battle, and to that end, a human had to sleep.


----------



## lambda (Apr 16, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "That won't be necessary, Matou-san. I can handle the well-being of my Master. There's no need for your Servant to get involved."
> 
> Saber would not allow that brute anywhere near Shirou if she could prevent it. The fact that she did not know the whereabouts of Shirou's room was not going to stop her. There were only a limited number of places it could be, after all. Cradling her Master's body in her arms, she stood, challenging Matou and her Servant to try and stop her.
> -----
> ...


 Rin nodded thankfully to her Servant, then shrugged indiferrently toward the small girl. "If it makes you feel better, I don't really mind. Emiya's room is the last one in the hallway by the way." 

Rin fought off another yawn as she headed back inside the house. She was in desperate need of a bath right about now but she had no other clothes than the one on her back. Maybe she could get Shinji to bring her some spare? Or she could always steel something from Emiya.

She jumped back as the last Master of their little group stormed off in a huff, Servant in tow. "Quite a sore loser, isn't he? Well, let's get back inside too, Saber."


----------



## lambda (Apr 16, 2010)

“EEEEH! You want to attack Lancer and Saber?” Index shouted in surprise.

“Yes. They wanted to stay away from Wallachia but it looks like they were the ones who had to fight against him the most tonight. Besides, they can't imagine that we'll go after them right after we went to face a Dead apostle, right? So tonight's the best time.” Rider's mansion had been first on the list, but Archer had said Shiki and the others were still there. So they had switched to the other plan. "Archer is already there, scouting ahead. With some luck, he'll be able to take down some Servants before they notice his presence. If that's not the case, well here's the plan...”

----

From a roof nearly a kilometer from the Emiya's home, Archer observed the event unfolding in the house courtyard. It seemed like there was a dispute going on. Even without his ability finding the house would have been easy, what with the the horrible slaughte that had happened right near its gate. It was also the place where Rider had picked up the two immortals, Ciel and Arcueid. “That feeling... Three Servants?” He whispered to himself worriedly. Had berserker joined them too? “This is going to be rougher than I thought.”

He frowned as suddenly things got more serious in the yard and Lancer had to step in to prevent the death of on the magus. That marked the end of the fight and though one of the participants had to be carried inside, it seemed the other one wasn't any happier about the results. Soon after that the rest of the household went inside, leaving no one to keep a lookout outside.

Well, Archer was very glad about that.

Soon after, he heard the voice of his Master. "_Rei, I'm here. Everything's ready on my side._"

"_I am here as well, Archer. We can start whenever you want;_" said Caster.

Okay then. Archer focused on the orange slip and contacted the last member of their alliance. “Assassin, you're  done with Rider? Are you still in Miyama? If that's the case, I'm going to give you some Master to target. Just follow the noise."

The psycoframe pulsed with an increbible amount of mana, distorting the world around it, and space tore open. From the hole materialized a giant mechanical head with a red and gold headpiece, the head of the Double Zeta gundam. Not a Mobile Suit Amuro Ray had piloted or designed, but part of his Noble Phantasm all the same. He had no intention to tromp around town in a MS so just the head would be enough.

"High Mega Cannon.” Archer let out in a whisper, and a massive beam of evergy was unleashed toward the Emiya house.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





lambda said:


> ?EEEEH! You want to attack Lancer and Saber?? Index shouted in surprise.
> 
> ?Yes. They wanted to stay away from Wallachia but it looks like they were the ones who had to fight against him the most tonight. Besides, they can't imagine that we'll go after them right after we went to face a Dead apostle, right? So tonight's the best time.? Rider's mansion had been first on the list, but Archer had said Shiki and the others were still there. So they had switched to the other plan. "Archer is already there, scouting ahead. With some luck, he'll be able to take down some Servants before they notice his presence. If that's not the case, well here's the plan...?
> 
> ...






?Good Rei I am heading that way at the moment, just wait a bit? Saying this she jumped from the building shouting ?Index-san Caster I am counting on you for support?

As Index saw this supernatural act taking place before her, ?well Caster I guess it?s our time also, please bring the same support you did to Assassin to Satsuki-san and you know the plan so far?

A blowing win start to gather at Moses ?Good grand me the messengers of death, as you did millennia ago by your divine will?, light coming from nowhere this was gods divine power, in the middle of the night at the top building of Miyana a light blue light that war, after moment Index was blinded a few seconds later a bit over a dozen? Angels where in front of Caster, this angels contrary to those that bring Index to this place where sporting yet black wings, no pupils, white skin not albino but true white, white marble like skin and hair wearing some ornate armor, you can?t really determinate their genders, their bodies looks as frail as 20 years old girl, yet it was not, some wearing shields and sword, other scythes, bastard swords and 3 of them bows.

Caster ?Go scions of the nights those of you who serve good yet can never be good, those who are evil yet serve good, the angels of death which smite Sodom and took the first born of Egypt? The angels just start moving, this heavy spirit entities feel no remorse, and can?t be see unless you are heavily spiritual awaken or a magus.

As soon as they were gone ?Master lend me your aid to keep the blessing of god in that girl while I prepare the next spell?.

Satsuki saw a giant head with red and gold markings and knew it was close, everything was ready, holding her hand (We must end this fast, 2 command seals 1 of my cards was taken of me).


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 16, 2010)

The last plane to Fuyuki city arrived. People flooded off as they finally escaped from their cramped seats they've been in for more than 12 hours. It was almost morning when the plane arrived, and every person was tired, as it was impossible to sleep on those planes. They hurried to collect their luggage, so they can quickly leave the airport and find a good place to rest.

"Hey, which one is our luggage?" A woman asked the man beside her.

"It was the black one. We even put our names on it so we could find it faster." The man replied.

"Maybe we should ask someone if they've seen it." the woman said to him.

"Good idea, but do you know how to speak Japanese?"

"I have a dictionary. I can manage"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 16, 2010)

Saber ignored the insult of the other Saber - she'd come to expect such discourtesy from him, though she gave a nod to the Matou as she pointed out where Shirou's room was. They would be enemies eventually, but courtesy should still be shown where it was due, even if she did not expect the Matou or her Servant to respond in kind.

However, as she entered the house, her instincts flashed a warning at her that caused her to suddenly stiffen. Her instincts had saved her life countless times, even when they pointed her towards the most illogical paths, and she had no wish to forsake them. Whipping her head back to look into the yard, she saw the world distort in the distance, tear a hole in itself to allow something to come through. Her instincts screamed at her to get out of the area as quickly as possible. So she broke into a sudden sprint, cursing the injury that slowed her. As she did so, she shouted at the others in the house.

"Run! The enemy has found us!" - she owed them that much of a warning at least, and it would be up to them how they dealt with it. Saber simply sprinted as quickly as she could, out of the main house, sacrificing her armour for the prana needed to boost her movement even further. 

She could tell without seeing that the apparition was about to fire, and likely at a speed she could not hope to react to. Kuh! She hadn't gotten far enough! She turned, dropping Shirou as she summoned her sword. She could not react to it, but that simply meant she must strike first.

_...now!_

"Strike Air!" she yelled, and released the compressed wind that hid her sword. The flash of the enemy's beam carved through the Emiya House like butter, before colliding with her attack. She could not hope to overpower it, and she knew this. However, just as with Tizona, with the right amount of force she could try to redirect it.

And as she had hoped, the angle of the beam changed slightly, refracted just enough to avoid hitting her directly. The force was still enough to send her flying backwards, hitting the wall with a sickening thud, but she was still alive - as was Emiya Shirou.

This was not a fight she could win, not like this. All she could do was protect her Master, and hope that the enemy was focusing on the others. Scrambling to him, she lifted the boy in her arms and fled.

-----

“Assassin, you're done with Rider? Are you still in Miyama? If that's the case, I'm going to give you some Master to target. Just follow the noise."

"Oh? How _nice_ of you to let me know. Assassin wasn't overly fond of the way Archer expected him to show up, but in the end, that was acceptable to allow - more important was the hunting of Masters.

And so when the... _fireworks_ started, he made his way quickly towards the house he'd spied on yesterday.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 16, 2010)

"Everyone take cover!"

Riesbyfe raised her shield to cover the side of the house that was attacked. Her weapon should be strong enough to block off the shots that were being fired. She slowly moved, positioning herself to cover the Masters while still facing the side that was attacked.
==================================
"Hey, did you see that flash of light?"
"Let's go see what it is!"

The man and woman ran off in the direction of the light, after grabbing several bags, half of them not even their own.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 16, 2010)

Saber heard the warning from Arthur no sooner than he felt the massive surge of Mana, it could only come from another Noble Phantasm, one equal to, or possibly greater than even his Tizona. Although his instincts were weaker than Arthur's, he was not so indecisive that he had not realized what must be done. 

"Excuse me." He stated, pulling his Master up into his arms, and dashing out through a wall in the house. Saber wasn't sure how narrowly he had avoided the attack, or what it even was, but he knew what his next course of action was. 

_Ave Maria~Gratia Plena~Dominus Tecum_ Saber recited the chant internally, worried about time. His opponent was not far away. "Tizona!" By the time he had exclaimed his weapons name, the attack was plainly visible. It was a powerful projectile, that he could only overcome with Tizona's greatest ability. 

"Please bear with it." He stated quickly, without even glancing at his Master. With that, he swung. He saw the attack and eliminated the concept of distance. He angulated the blade slightly, so that the hundreds of attacks made in the collapsed space would rebound against the beam. Swinging his claymore like a baseball bat, Saber crashed against the attack that Arthur's Strike Air, which had been launched during Saber's own preparations, had barely affected. The strikes were enough, and the attack was deflected high into the atmosphere before it's eventual dissipation.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 16, 2010)

The angels at the service of Caster did his bidding they where flying in groups of 3, normally a defender, a offensive meele and a ranged.

2 Groups where in charge of cover those who try to run Away.
2 Groups would hunt those that would resist
1 Spot Riesbyfe and the master she try to protect

1 Angel spot a little girl that was  desperatly fighting to protect someone, the angel redies its arrow and aimto the heart of a young man lying on the wall.

Another 2 dash towards a man holding a girl in arms one them with spear at hand and the other holding a massive 2h axe, they where not gonna pass a target that so easily abandone all hope of movility, air was their domain while the archers preppare their arrows aiming to the legs of this knight.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 17, 2010)

_Master, I suggest you wake up. Now._ Lancer really did pity Shirou. His house kept getting wrecked by the various enemies that had been thrown at them over the last two days. It was nearly too much to bear. On the other hand, he had never been safer in his life, because today, he was protected by none other than himself. Servant Lancer, whose true name was Guan Yu, the greatest hero in all of Han, and one of the greatest heroes in all of history. He was not to be beaten in this Holy Grail War, no matter how great the enemy. He would survive, he would fight, he would protect everyone he wanted to protect, and he would win. That was all there was to it.

There were two main groups of enemies that he had to defeat. The first was the group of angels that had been summoned and were little more than a nuisance. The second was the Servant who had attacked them from outside the range of the wards on the house, which probably meant that it was either Servant Archer or Servant Caster. The angels were the easy ones, because for all their divine will and strength, it was incredibly obvious that they were less dangerous than even Berserker's horde of madmen. The Servant was more dangerous, but it was unlikely that he could fire off the attack he just used in rapid succession. That made his priorities simple. Servant Lancer would defeat the enemies right in front of him, then he would crush the Servant who was too cowardly to fight the residents of this house head on.

"I am the Sangharama Bodhisattva, protector of the truest of all law. I am the Saintly Emperor Guan, the lord of all that is righteous and every bond of brotherhood. I am the great god who subdues demons of the three worlds. I have fought and defeated humans in life, destroyed demons in every realm in death, and I am as a fierce god who will crush all who threaten my Master and his allies. Messengers of death, *you will stand down!*" There was no hurry in Lancer's step, no great rush to cut down his enemies. Instead, there was a presence to his very being, who seemed to project an aura a thousand times his size, a fraction of the power that he could not have as a Servant slipping through the cracks of reality created by the presence of the angels of death. If there was a place in this house for them, harbingers of destruction from the heavens themselves, then there was a place for the true history and power of Guan Yu. As his enemies bent the world with miracles, so would he.

The angels turned to him, frozen in their tracks. There was no escaping the Noble Phantasm of Zhang Yide, bold words and bolder declarations destroying the will of those who did not even have a will. It was a mesmerising fear that would only last for a second, but all Lancer needed was a second. Quick swings of Blue Moon Crescent Dragon destroyed the angels nearest to him, and Lancer knew that his allies could do the same without any prompting. One did not become a hero by ignoring openings after all, and the sounds of those that did not know death dying soon filled the air.

"Champion of champions." Lancer motioned in the direction of the male Saber. "You'll come with me to defeat the Servant. Riesbyfe and King of Knights, the two of you stay behind and protect the Masters." There was no hesitation in his voice, even as his divine aura melted away, making way for reality once more, making way for the human Heroic Spirit Guan Yu. He had not needed his divine right for this battle, in any case. "And of course, Red Hare, you'll come with me."

There was no need for words now. It was time for battle. The monstrous steed knew that, and soundlessly leapt over the walls of the Emiya residence, charging in the direction of the enemy Servant.


----------



## lambda (Apr 17, 2010)

As he ran toward the building, Archer took in stride the sight of his preemptive attack being harmlessly redirected in the air. As irritating as it was, it was something he had expected. He was facing Servants after all, he could not be the only one resourceful among them. 

That said, he wouldn't let it be so easy on them. Quickly, Archer pulled a semi automatic rifle, took aim, and fired. Three shots flew toward Saber's head just as he was about to strike on of his direct opponent. Archer's rifle moved minutely and three other bullets went toward the little blonde Servant while she had her hands full of defending herself. 

Just like that, Archer attacked in turn all the remaining people in the courtyard. Master or Servant, conscious or stunned, it did not matter. A quick, lethal attack on their blind spot while they were focused on defending themselves from other targets. Surely, some of them would fall from it.

He stopped running as he arrived at about midway to the Emiya's home. Servant Lancer was already racing toward him on his impressive horse, having dealt with his assailants. It was unlikely he would manage to hurt the Servant in a frontal assault, so he did not bother with him and instead unleashed a second salvo on the rest of his ennemies.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 17, 2010)

Aarne woke up, spluttering curses. Of course things would get worse! Of _course_ the enemy would attack immediately after he and Shirou had drained themselves of prana in their duel.

But then again, taking in the situation, things weren't so immediately bad after all. The other two Masters were unconscious. That meant he could take some degree of command here, and could hold this over their heads when he won - "Whilst you were sleeping, I saved your lives" - getting _something_ out of this debacle of a day, at least.

"Listen to Lancer," he shouted at the others. "Get the Masters behind Riesbyfe." He could see Matou, unconscious, hanging off the back of Saber, but where the hell were Shirou and the other Saber?

He didn't have time to think about them, though - crouching behind the shield of Riesbyfe. Chunks of flooring were torn apart around them, no doubt from projectiles fired by their opponent.

-----

Saber knew where she needed to be. Or rather, where her Master needed to be - inside the shelter, with the others. Out here, isolated, they were vulnerable to the angels that soared overhead.

She could defend against their attacks if she concentrated solely on the defence of her and Shirou - if she stopped to try and carry Shirou, she knew they would strike and she would not be able to properly defend herself.

And yet, if she remained out here, under the watch of the angels that circled overhead like vultures, she would inevitably be outnumbered, outflanked, and picked apart.

But then Lancer *spoke*. Not simply spoke, but commanded the angels with a divine voice. Saber did not truly listen to his words - she simply took advantage of the opportunity - grabbing Shirou and dashing into the house.

She did not have time to rest, though, as her instincts warned her about a spray of bullets fired by the main assailant. She sidestepped to put herself between Shirou and the projectiles, and managed to deflect most of them. Those that hit would have punched into her armour, had she not already dispelled it in her failed attempt to escape the Emiya Household with Shirou. Instead, they now easily bypassed her clothes, the force of the blows knocking her off her feet.

She tried to rise, but found she couldn't. She'd taken too much damage to continue fighting. _I'm sorry... Shirou..._

-----

"Hm. Not very subtle, is he?" Assassin said to nobody in particular, before he set off at a fast pace towards the house that had just been hit with that pink lazer.

When he arrived, he took in the scene, remembering Servants Lancer and Saber from his previous reconnaisance here, and decided that of the people he did not know, the two without any weapons or armour whatsoever must be the Masters. Saber was still too close to the Masters - he'd rather wait until he was focused on Archer before he got close to his Master. Besides which, Archer wasn't doing so badly himself, and it would be the work of an instant to kill some paltry Masters.

And so, lurking on the roof of the next building over, Assassin sat back and waited.


----------



## lambda (Apr 17, 2010)

Receiving a spell from someone so close to God had been a nerve-wracking experience, Satsuki had to admit, but she couldn't argue with the results. Even with her vampiric powers reinforced with her magic, she could still feel a clear difference.  Maybe as she was she'd be a match for Servant, at least for a short while.

As the angels descended on their various targets she jumped over the wall of the residence. Had she been alone, the barrier in place around the house would have betrayed her presence but Caster's envoys were pretty good distractions.

As she was attacking from the direction opposite to Archer's assault, nobody noticed her presence right away, but she had to be quick if she wanted to take advantadge of it, Satsuki quickly scanned the grounds around her... There! 

Sprawled unconscious near the wall, there was a boy with the distinctive marking of a Master on his right hand. A little girl in a long blue dress was unsteadily carrying her back inside. Considering the old-fashioned clothing, this was the third Servant Archer had mentioned. She had to act quickly.

Repressing her guilt, the young vampire rushed at them. She did not like hurting people, but he had known the risk when he signed up for the Grail War. Mercilessly, she drew out her barrel replica and shot repeatedly at the falling duo, her focus on the Master.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 17, 2010)

Emiya Shirou wanted to sleep. He really wished that he could just rest and let his body recover from the sheer insanity he had just put himself through moments ago, but that was not to be. First of all, there were the nightmares, aftershocks from the curse that Aarne had placed on him. It was almost enough to make him force his own body out of its automatic shut down. Secondly, and perhaps more importantly, he could feel Saber's actions deep in his soul, as the link between Servant and Master beckoned to him, and demanded that he do something about it while his Servant could not. Emiya Shirou needed to fight. To protect Saber, to protect his allies, to protect himself.

He forced his eyes open, and his body felt like it was made of steel. It was as though there were a thousand needles knitting his body together, binding his nerves after they had been burnt beyond recognition by the use of a Noble Phantasm. It was probably amazing that he was even alive in the first place, but that was not the time for this. Saber had apologised to him, protected Emiya Shirou from an enemy attack with her own body, and now could not walk, much less fight. This was in spite of the fact that Shirou had told her not to fight, that he had told this girl who was also the King of Knights to rest, to leave the fighting to him until she was fully healed. He would have to protect the both of them, make up for what Saber could not do, make up for allowing her to be hurt again. Emiya Shirou needed to fight. To protect everyone, to protect the superhero of his dreams who could save all that he chose to save.

"Trace, on." Magic beyond one's capacity would kill the user. He had already drained himself past zero, and by all standards he should be dead, but there was no time to think about that. If his magic circuits were empty, he would have to use his own soul, and if his soul was dry, he would have to let it rip at his own body. Emiya Shirou would create a sword that could protect Saber, that could protect Matou, that could protect Aarne. He would not die from it, he could not die from it, because his body was created for that purpose alone. There would never be a time when Emiya Shirou could not create a sword!

Judge the concept of creation It was the sword that never lost
Hypothesize the basic structure A sword of brilliant light
Duplicate the composition material Steel and magic crafted by fairies
Imitate the skill in its making It could not be made by human hands
Sympathise with the experience of its growth There were twelve great battles and thousands of deaths
Reproduce the accumulated years Hundreds of years of mystery making the greatest holy sword
Excel in every manufacturing process The hammers slam down one after the other load the projection fire the projection and create "The Sword of Promised Victory"

His blood boiled, his nerves burned, his magic circuits exploded, and his sight was filled with a brilliant fresh redness of blood. Emiya Shirou would die, but there was no way that Emiya Shirou could die from making swords. His body would be destroyed by magic beyond his capacity, but there was no sword that was beyond his capacity. After all, his body was his body was his body was made of-

The boy rushed forward, a swing of the golden sword cutting away the bullets fired by the enemy. His weapon was invincible, and his strikes were sure. He would defeat those who threatened his Servant, crush those that tried to crush those he promised to protect. There was no life in his eyes, but there was a fire in his step as he rushed towards his enemy, the vampire who had shot at them. He cut at her with inhuman power, ready to crush through any defences with an absolute power. Excalibur was the strongest of all holy swords, and its wielder was a peerless master of swordplay. That was a fact that would never change. Therefore, Emiya Shirou's enemy would die.​
Every movement of his body produced the sound of steel scraping against steel, as though his joints had been crafted in the fires of the forge, by the heat of his blood. It was as though his body had forgotten that it was a human, and slowly but surely became a human creation, as it sought to repair itself even as Shirou damaged it without a care in the world.

---

"You will fire upon my allies no longer! Red Hare, your armour awaits!" Lancer rode straight into the salvo of bullets, a full suit of armour appeared upon the deep crimson body of Red Hare. The barding covered the steed in its entirety, granting it complete protection against the spears of infantrymen, the arrows of archers, and the simple guns of Servants. Going into battle fully equipped was something that Red Hare rarely needed to do, the impossible speed of the warhorse more than a match for any formations, but this was the horse of horses, and Guan Yu was one of the foremost generals of Shu. No expense was spared when it came to ensuring their survival, and that included a full suit of armour for Red Hare.

"Now face me Archer, lest your head find itself in want of its neck!" Lancer declared his challenge to the enemy Servant, Blue Moon Crescent Dragon in hand. He knew he was the superior fighter to Archer, and he knew that he had to return to his Master's side as soon as possible, and so he knew that he would win. There was no hesitation, no fear, no distraction. Instead there was confidence, killing intent, and a fierce determination. Archer would die here, as would any other enemy that was foolish enough to think this home vulnerable. As long as Lancer was alive, there was no moment when the Emiya Manor was not completely protected.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 17, 2010)

Saber noticed everything around him before making his decision. He saw the angels, ready to attack, but they were more worthless than Master's when it came to strength. Although, more dangerous were the bullets flying towards him. It would have been a simple matter to cut them down, however without Tizona he could not do it safely from a distance, and using Colada three times may be too much. His Master was still alive at this point, but he wasn't sure how much magical energy she still had after Tizona's most powerful strike.

He chose to strike at a single bullet, dodging to the left. Even from so far away, the man, who must have been the Servant Archer, was able to effectively attack with pinpoint accuracy. Destroying one, and dodging another, the third one, which was a bit lower than the rest, sunk itself into Saber's shoulder. He had made sure the injured shoulder was not the one being used to carry his Master.

It became difficult now, to deal with the Angels in front of him. He could barely hold his sword, let alone fight against flying opponents. However, he knew they were slow, and he knew no one was close enough to catch him. Saber leaped over the poorly repaired fence and dashed away, advancing so fast that he would not even appear as a blur to any unsuspecting humans he passed.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 17, 2010)

The angels regroup, 5 of them had fallen archers where still mainly complete and assent the weakest threat around, it must the girl that the man with twin swords that was trying to protect they break a formation taking 4 angles to fire, 4 of them with shields take a formation around Saber and 2 ready to impale him, they would work their way with numbers and mobility attacking for different flacks even servants would have a hard time dealing with it.

Still a top of the tallest building on the city "Caster how's your mana reserves, seems they are putting a fight, and you use one of your most powerful spells against Tatari and those angels..." she say with a worry face to the old man, but his factions didn't change, still a small smile could be seen behind his beard.

"I am a messenger of God, I have done greatest things still master worry not I have a card to play if things start to get against us but for new lets confuse our opponents" as he say this he raise his staff and say a prayer "My lord by your divine will, confuse the enemy, make the weakness of their will be shown", most of the people on the house vision got blurred for a while... people saw others in front of them, to Shirou, his servant took the form of a Angel, El Cid looked like Rin and so forth so everyone on the house... still both Sabers seems unaffected, there must be some really heavy blessing protecting them. After this caster breath a bit and say "lets join the fray master, I would take us close".

Index looks still at the darkness of the night... "I have been ready for any sacrifice since birth, lets us go".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 17, 2010)

Well. Things had sure gone to hell, hadn't they? Saber had fled the premises with Rin, and whilst Shirou was up, his Servant was down, whilst Aarne hunkered behind the oversized shield of Riesbyfe, knowing that they were slowly being encircled.

This battle was lost before it had even begun, that was clear to anyone with any modicum of intelligence. All that was left was to cut his losses and try to escape with as much as he could.

_"Lancer, get us out of here. We've lost."_

It would be a shame to lose Emiya just when he was getting useful, but faced between the slim chance of everyone getting out alive, and the vastly greater chance of him escaping if he left the idiot savant to his fate, there wasn't really a choice at all.

-----

Was that it? Assassin noted Saber take his master and flee the premises, and sighed. He'd expected more of a fight from these Servants, but well, such was life.

Getting up from his perch, he skulked towards the Emiya Household. There were still two Masters there for him to deal with.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 17, 2010)

Saber positioned himself at a dead end in the street. Placing his Master down against the wall he stood his ground, awaiting the Angels. He needed to convince himself before he performed this deed. 

_They aren't Angels. They are mere summons. A true Angel is a servant of God and no one else. If God had truly any concern for this War, he would not create Angels, he would simply end this war._ Saber was a religious man. He had been one of the few people able to read the Bible with his own eyes. Saber had no plans to trample over the will of God, but these could not have been Angels, no Servant could be capable of creating new Angels for new purposes. After all, even the Holy Grail paled in comparison to the Lord Almighty.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 17, 2010)

_Master, I cannot._ Lancer answered his Master as best as he could, knowing that he would never be satisfied with such a simple negative, and it would only be correct to reject Lancer's answer so simply. There was very little that he could not do after all, and that was why he had been chosen and summoned to fight this Holy Grail War. If he really wanted to, Lancer could get his Master and himself out of this battle right here and now, but at the same time, he could not. He did not wish to disobey his Master, but it could not be any other way.

_I cannot turn my back on this battle._ Lancer had no sixth sense, no instinctive knowledge of the tides of battle. He did not have a mind's eye, the ability to know the paths to the future and how to affect each path. All that Lancer had was his bravery, his strength, and his great skill in battle. Therefore he could not turn his back on Archer, as he would never know what new weapons were unleashed until it was too late. He could not turn his back on this battle or he would die, but he could face this battle head on and definitely win. He could not retreat now.

He could not turn his back on this battle. Lancer was the one and only Guan Yu, and he was the man who had become the very symbol of righteousness and loyalty, of honour and brotherhood. There had been an alliance made, and there would be an alliance kept to. Emiya Shirou was their host, granting them shelter and knowledge when they had no home to return to. He was selfless to the point of selfishness, brave to the point of foolishness, and was promising to the point of worrying. Emiya Shirou had not betrayed them, would never betray them, and he trusted them not to betray him. He could not turn his back on this battle or his soul would wither, but he could face this battle head on and drag everyone out alive. He could not retreat now.

No, Guan Yunchang could neither run nor hide. Not here and now. He would not run or hide, but he could help his very human Master run and hide. That was neither cowardice nor betrayal, because Aarne Edefelt's survival was Lancer's survival, and his first and greatest priority was to live so Lancer could fight on. Nay, Aarne Edefelt had to live because he was the Master of Servant Lancer, and Servant Lancer had sworn loyalty to him before all else, and therefore Servant Lancer would make sure Aarne Edefelt survived this battle, and every other battle until the end of this Holy Grail War. That, more than anything, was Lancer's duty.

"Go, Red Hare, protect your master's Master." Lancer whispered to his steed, leaping off the warhorse to engage Archer on foot. Blue Moon Crescent Dragon was all he needed to defeat his enemy. It had always been all he needed to defeat his enemy. Guan Yu with his weapon in hand, standing before an enemy with unknown powers but was more than capable of wiping out the Emiya Manor with but a single blast. That suited him just fine. After all, he did not fight alone even when he stood alone. He had more than enough power to win.

As Lancer faced Archer, Red Hare turned to the house and galloped, turning into something akin to a hurricane. The warhorse was no dragon, no great and ancient mythical beast, but it was the horse amongst all horses, and it feared neither angels nor vampires. It leapt the walls of the Emiya Manor once more, and only slowed to a halt right next to where Aarne Edefelt hid, the massive steed in its full regalia of steel barding fully capable of crushing the skulls of any of the beings in this house with one armoured hoof.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 18, 2010)

the man and woman pair arrived at te location of the beam of light they saw.

"Hey look, these people have wings and can fly."
"Japan is a strange place"
"We need to blend in. Let's grow some wings!"
"How do we do that?"
"Simple, catch one of them and ask!"
"great idea!"

The pair took out large net and began their attempts at catching an angel.


----------



## lambda (Apr 18, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The booming voice of Lancer echoed through Archer's bones,  almost making him lose his his constant observation of the events in the Emiya house. Archer lowered his weapon and his breath caught for a second, mesmerized by the being standing in from of him; The vision from Caster had not prepared him for the full glory of the man named Guan Yu. There stood a man who had known hundreds  thousands of battles, defeated countless enemies and forged by sheer strength of arm a legend so great his name was still honored thousands of years later.  

This was a true Servant.
But even more than the menacing giant towering over him on his fierce steed, beyond the golden armor and glinting spear, it was the unfathomable depths that Archer spirit could barely feel beyond the surface that was dampening his spirit; That man was worshiped as a God, and that gave him a presence of such a magnitude he was nearly overwhelmed.

Archer was suddenly painfully aware of how wide the gap between him and the man before him really was. After all, he was just an ordinary man. Certainly he'd been a little more talented than many if his contemporaries, and he had known his share of  great victories, but that was nothing so spectacular in the grand scheme of things. He was a footnote in history, his name lost among billion others after all his friend had passed on like him. He was no El Cid, no Moses and certainly no Guan Yu. In truth, he was very much unworthy of the title of Heroic Spirit.

And he was supposed to fight that man?.

_“Oi Oi, Sempai. Now's not the time to get all shy on us!”_

Archer blinked. That voice in his mind had come from his psycoframe... Judau Ashta? Was a sliver of his spirit still remaining within the ZZ?

_“You called on us first, I won't like you act like a small fry! You're representing all of us, so straighten those shoulders and be the man!”_

Archer blinked and his lips twitched upward. The man...

Well, why not?

In the end, it was just another battle. Whether he won or lost would only be decided by his actions.

Archer faced his opponent with relaxed determination, weapon still toward the ground. "Before I put an end to this, I have a question.” His clothes vanished as his with normal suit appeared on his person in a flash of light. It would offer no additional protection in this battle, but it seemed fitting to fight his opponent in his real form.” I saw the mountain of bodies near the house. Were you groups to one who murdered all these people?


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 18, 2010)

"Ready..and...Now!"
The man threw the net up, only to miss by several meters. The net fell back down, and landed on him.
"Help! The angel caught me!" The man shouted out loud.
He stood up and kicked the net off himself. Maybe if they asked someone else to help them...
"I though of something." he said is a serious voice.
"What is it?" the woman asked him.
"Let's go ask for help from the big guy on the horse and the man in the white clothes" He said, pointing towards Lancer and Archer, who were about a hundred meters away.

"Good idea" the woman responded.
Ignoring the battle and the angels, the two walked towards Lancer and Archer.


----------



## lambda (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sastuki.*



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Kyahh!" Satsuki jumped back in fright as she dodged the attack from the boy. He was so fast! Was he really human?

But scarier than the boy himself was the sword he had projected. She could feel it, the holyness of the blade in his hand. It would be very bad if she got hit by that. Maybe it was time to run away?

Then a troubled look came over his face as he watched her and he lowered his sword. "Sa...ber?" He asked in a quiet monotone.

_" It is my doing." _She heard Caster say. _"He is seeing in you the one he wants to protect and the girl on the ground as an enemy."_

Oh.. Then maybe she had a chance. Slowly, carefully Satsuki advanced toward the sword-weilding boy. She'd have one shot at this.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 18, 2010)

_Master, I cannot._

Oh, of course he could not. It would be _far_ too much to expect Lancer to run from a fight. Glancing at Shirou's Servant, who was handling herself fairly well against her assailant despite the wounds he'd seen her take, he considered using a Command Seal to force Lancer to pick him up and escape.

But he'd already wasted one command seal due to his own foolishness with the TATARI form of Kiritsugu, and was loath to part with another so soon afterwards.

Besides which, the enemy Servant couldn't be that powerful - if they were, they wouldn't have relied on the angels and this girl to attack them from behind. Lancer, on the other hand, was the most powerful of the three Servants in the Emiya Household Alliance, and would certainly be capable of defeating his foe.

And as if to solidify his decision, Rin appeared next to him, angrily jerking her head as if to say "get up, let's go." _Well, that was a relief - she and Saber had had a change of heart, it seemed. No doubt, Saber had gone back to help Lancer against his foe._

_"...Understood. I'm getting out of this battlefield - I leave it to you, Lancer."_ He started to run out from under the protective shield of Riesbyfe, but as he glanced back, he saw that she had Shirou's face. That made no sense - how had Shirou gotten here? And why was Rin's Saber lying in a collapsed heap against the wall?

Magic. This must be a spell, which meant that Caster must be here. _Jumalauta_, he needed to get out of here now!

And as he turned away from the bizarre scene, he looked into the face of a killer - cold, flat blue eyes set above a sick grin.

"Good morning to you," the man said, and with a blur of motion hit the Edelfelt across the room. _Voi luoja... Another Servant?_ Well, it made sense - Caster had been clearly trying to gather Servants under his banner, and if he was behind this attack, then he'd probably asked his allies to help. He needed Lancer here, _fast_, and tried to call for him, but he must have hit his head on... something as he fell... because thinking became... too... hard.

-----

As he hit the Master, the horse next to him lashed out at Assassin, far quicker than any beast had a right to be, but far too slow to catch the nimble Servant, who danced around its flailing hoofs and drew a wicked-looking cleaver-blade from his belt. 

"And good night, as well. You'll be the first Master I kill," he said to the downed and dazed Master. His smile never faltered, if anything it grew - he'd have preferred to slaughter a woman first, but a poor defenceless male magus was fine too.

But the cleaver never reached its target. A huge shield intercepted it, and pushed him away. It was a woman with hair so blonde it verged on the white who carried it, and she took a stance over the fallen Master. Well. That made things difficult, but at the same time more enjoyable. It was far more enjoyable to kill women than it was men.

His left hand went to his belt, and selected a thin stabbing knife, almost scalpel-like to go along with his cleaver. She was no Servant, so he'd still be able to beat her easily... He ducked as an iron-shod hoof punched through the air where his head had been, and hissed. That fucking horse was here as well, and it was clearly no ordinary beast. Some summoned creature, no doubt, and something else to keep his eye on.

But he was still a Servant, and they were not, and that was all there was to it. With that thought in mind, he charged again at the shieldbearer.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 18, 2010)

Rider had a very good night so far. He'd purchased many odds and ends that he would use for the war, and he handled all the preparations to send his guests back home. He had finally obtained the TATARI's hand with the Command Seals, and all he had to do now was visit Kotomine to have them transferred properly to Ilya, even having the good luck to have all three of them unused. Rider was feeling a bit low on mana, having to rely on his reserves to keep himself in this World, but that wouldn't be a problem anymore. Driving back to Fuyuki, Rider felt the telltale wavering energy of a fight between Servants, but chose to ignore it and drive back to the mansion. After all, it wouldn't be proper to blindside one of his rivals while they were locked in combat. 

As the gates of the mansion opened, Rider entered then parking his limousine. Entering the house, he checked on everybody and found out that they were all still asleep. Setting up his laptop, Rider read more and more, filling his head with information. Truly the advances of New World technology was amazing, far distant from the technology of his time. Rider continued on through the night, the dim light of the laptop illuminating his face in the dark room, moonlight shining through the window.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 18, 2010)

It seems the assassin had teamed up with the Archer. This will be troublesome. The teo of them working together would mean almost nowhere was safe.

Riesbyfe extended the blade in her weapon and took a defensive stance. Even though assassins were the weakest class, they were still servants. Even firing a gun in their head wouldn't hurt them. It was with great luck she had a conceptual weapon with her. The one she had would be powerful enough to hurt the servant even through a light scratch. Quickly, Riesbyfe formed a defensive barrier around her and the fallen master. She will counterattack with her strongest strike when the servant attacks.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 18, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That shield would be tricky to get past. It was large enough to cover most of her body, and she was clearly well-trained in using it. Whilst Assassin had no doubt that a frontal assault on it would end in his victory, she could probably block him long enough for the summoned beast behind him to get in a good shot.

But there was one place Assassin could target that she would be at a disadvantage to defend herself with such a cumbersome weapon. Concealing himself, he sprang up and rebounded off the ceiling, aimed not at the shieldbearer, but at the fallen Master. She'd be hard-pressed to intercept him without being able to see him, and if she did, he could easily push her shield aside at this angle with the cleaver and still have one hand free to stab, whilst the summon would be unable to intervene since the woman would be between him and Assassin.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 18, 2010)

"There was no murder in this house, Archer. Merely the inevitable results of battle. There is no such thing as a bloodless war, and what is this battle if not a war?" Lancer spoke calmly, no trace of fear or hesitation in his voice, for there was no need for fear or hesitation in this fight. He was not proud of having to cut through so many in his fight against Berserker, none of which could have possibly been volunteers for such a brutal transformation, but it had been necessary. The only way to react to an escalation of scale was to respond in kind, by facing down ten thousand soldiers with the strength of ten thousand men.

_Master, are Matou and Saber gone?_ Lancer thought as he allowed himself a backwards glance, confirming what he had felt for a while now, that he was not to have any reinforcements for this battle. That had been how he had died, had he not? Trusting others to cover him as he assaulted the enemy, only to be betrayed. Except this time, Guan Yu would survive, and not only that, he would win. He would win, and Saber would know the very meaning of pain, and would return to the Throne of Heroes marked for eternity in the only way that a scorned god could manage.

"Have you made your peace? Because you are going to disappear from this world today." Lancer raised his weapon, took two steps towards his enemy, and swung his weapon with bone crushing force, the blade of Blue Moon Crescent Dragon cutting through the air towards the neck of Servant Archer. The Servant opposite him was but a starved mongrel before the might of Guan Yu, and Lancer would kill him and return to his Master. He would win. That was the only acceptable result, and the only logical result. Lancer would win this battle, and win the Holy Grail War. That was the only way that he could fulfil his oath now.

---

Shirou turned slowly towards his enemy, the girl lying on the ground. If she was lying on the ground, then he had won. Emiya Shirou had won this fight and he had protected his Servant, and he could rest once more. Except, he could not. That was what Excalibur said, the memory of an instinct supplanting the burnt out mind of its wielder. Saber did not fight using complex strategies and tactics, she fought simply, won simply, in the way that was the style of the Servant Saber. She fought as her heart said to fight, by the flow of the wind, by the whims of the heavens. She fought by instinct, with an intuition that bordered on prescience. So Emiya Shirou would fight so, by instinct and by the will of the Sword of Promised Victory.

The girl that was hurt was not his enemy. He had no reason to choose to fight a girl that was hurt. He fought those that tried to hurt him, tried to hurt Saber, tried to hurt his guests. So the enemy was the one walking up behind him, getting ready to strike at him, even if she was Saber. Excalibur was a sword that knew betrayal, and if it really was Saber, really was a Saber that was ready to fight once more, then there was nothing to fear. His image of Excalibur could never beat the true Excalibur, because they were the same swords with the same abilities and the same memories and history. The girl behind him was his enemy, and he would cut down his enemy.

Emiya Shirou turned and swung Excalibur, the golden sword rushing towards what he could only know was Saber without hesitation. There was no need for hesitation, because no matter how the fight went, Emiya Shirou was going to get out of this battle alive with Saber. Saber would live, Aarne would live, and even Shirou would live. That was all there was to it. That was all there ever would be to it. A superhero protected everyone before him, those that he chose to protect, and Emiya Shirou would be a superhero. There was no other way it could be.


----------



## lambda (Apr 18, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A sure strike. Overflowing with determination, power and a confidence brought about by performing that same action countless times. Without a doubt, it was a splendid attack, hundreds of men had probably lost their lives to it.

Yet, it was not enough.

"Calling pointless deaths "inevitable" is the sure mark of a tyrant." Archer remarked coolly as he let go of his rifle. "You don't expect me to believe all these people willingly attacked three Servants?"

The instant Lancer had been fully commited to his strike, Archer moved. The blade flew in from the left and it was in that very direction that Archer right foot boldly advanced. He lowered his stance, tilted his head away and the killing blow flew through the air, sounding like an avalanche as it passed a hair's breadth from Archer's ears.

A perfect dodge. Without waste of time or space. At the very edge between life and death, Archer had performed flawlessly. He'd never been a footsoldier, yet he was intensely familiar with battle. No fear, no hesitation, that decisiveness was the crux of survival and something Amuro Ray had mastered a lifetime ago. 

Just as Lancer's blow flew in the air Archer's left arm rose, a pistol held in its hands. Without hesitation fired at the unprotected Servant's face.

---

As the boy turned away from her, Satsuki quickly closed the distance between them. _Good going, Caster!_ She cheered internally.

She was mildly surprised when the boy suddenly decided to focus on her once again, but by that time it was too late. She was standing close enough to grab the wrist that was swinging the blade before it had gained any real speed. As she clenched down as hard as she could, intent on making him drop his sword even if shehad to shatter his joint to do it , she thrust her other hand toward his stomach.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 18, 2010)

Index took a look, things were going well but why was that girl here? She was sure to have see her information on the knights that where murder by Tatari on the first attempt to destroy him, and she was the leader. Then to Satsuki which was having trouble with this boy... that was without a doubt gradient Air taking to its upon limits but yet again there was something weird about it, even of the great knowledge she poses there was no record of such display of mage craft, then the weapon on Satsuki hand... the black barrel replica... what's a conceptual weapon of the Atlas guild doing here.

But looking at the big picture, a servant was trying to escape with his master, a master was been protected by the mediator and others were on their own fights.

"Caster, please do something to avoid masters from escaping, I would try to assist Satsuki-san if you can capture that girl with the shield avoid killer her if you can" Her hand glow and a marking "this is my wish, use your full power" a gentle feeling fill Index, a great flow of power was release when she utter those words and finally a command seal was gone.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2010)

"As you wish, Master." Moses brought his hands together as the Arc of the Covenant appeared before him. As he prayed the presence of God filled the area and the air would feel heavy as if weighing everyone down.

A giant ring of fire formed at their feat and then rose high into the heavens in a few seconds. This was done to cut everyone off everyone from any possible avenues of escape. The tornado could only be perceived by those who where already inside it and those with he ability to see things that ordinarily kept hidden, and it would only they would be burned.

To Saber and his Master he sent the message, "Do not attempt to flee, for I am Moses, God's chosen, and also, Servant Caster."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 18, 2010)

Saber had just finished consuming the summons of Caster. They were few in number, and even fewer when compared to a Servant. His master was still unconscious, however he now had enough reserved magical energy to use his Noble Phantasms.  

_Do not attempt to flee, for I am Moses, God's chosen, and also, Servant Caster._ Saber heard this message, saw the flames, and he attempted to respond in suit. However, he was dumbstruck, what does he say to a man claiming to be Moses? It was one of the few times he stood at a loss for words. 

He had a bit more magical energy now, but now he was trapped, isolated with his Master inside a twister. Saber tried to figure a way out, considering dozens of possibilities. He knew he was safe at his present location, so there was no need to rush his planning.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 18, 2010)

Watchman said:


> That shield would be tricky to get past. It was large enough to cover most of her body, and she was clearly well-trained in using it. Whilst Assassin had no doubt that a frontal assault on it would end in his victory, she could probably block him long enough for the summoned beast behind him to get in a good shot.
> 
> But there was one place Assassin could target that she would be at a disadvantage to defend herself with such a cumbersome weapon. Concealing himself, he sprang up and rebounded off the ceiling, aimed not at the shieldbearer, but at the fallen Master. She'd be hard-pressed to intercept him without being able to see him, and if she did, he could easily push her shield aside at this angle with the cleaver and still have one hand free to stab, whilst the summon would be unable to intervene since the woman would be between him and Assassin.



Riesbyfe looked around. The presence concealment ability is dangerous here. Her shield could only cover so much. She thought quickly, trying to figure out a way to defend such a technique. A thought crossed her mind. She raised her shield and pressed the tip of the blade into the ground. A barrier appeared around her, large enough to cover the masters as well. It wouldn't do much to protect the masters, but it would hold off any assault long enough for her to react at least.
===============================================
"the man in white has a gun. Should we still talk to him?"
The man thought for a moment, then said "We have guns too! So they cancel each other out! Let's go talk to him!"

The two continued to approach the servants, completely ignoring their fight.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 18, 2010)

A hero did not become a hero by being unprepared for a surprise attack, and Guan Yu had earned his name as a hero through blood, sweat and tears. He had never seen a pistol before, but the principles were essentially similar to the crossbow that Zhuge Liang had been so fond of, and he had already managed to survive those. As the gun fired, Lancer purposely extended his swing, following the momentum of Blue Moon Dragon with his own body. The nett effect was Lancer moving to the right, the gun firing, and the bullet still managing to graze his jaw. No matter, that was an injury that could be fixed easily once this battle was over.

"I don't expect you to believe anything of me, Archer. The only ones worthy to question my honour are my brothers, the heavens, and myself, and none of them are complaining." Lancer answered Archer coldly, spitting out the blood that had pooled in his mouth, having no intention of arguing morality with one who knew nothing of what had truly transpired. Berserker's actions had been those of a madman, and he had raised an army of madmen for himself with no intention of ever releasing those that he twisted beyond recognition. Even now, the corpses were not those of ordinary humans, and there was no way to identify any of them. It was an ignoble death, to die without a name, but such was the nature of a magical war.

Drawing Blue Moon Dragon back with his right hand, wielding the huge weapon with characteristic ease, Lancer drove his left fist into Archer's chest, a punch that was more than enough to kill any human in one blow. Of course, even though he was weak, Archer was no human either. It was a battle of Servants, and a battle of Servants would be decided by the strength of their Noble Phantasms. Any enemy that could be defeated through strength of arms alone was no enemy worth fighting.

*"Blue Moon..."* Lancer started, the weapon of his class glowing a ghostly white.

---

Emiya Shirou could not drop his sword. Dropping his sword meant that he lost, and this was a battle that he could not afford to lose. It was a battle for survival, the survival of all those that he had promised to protect. Dropping the Sword of Promised Victory would mean only death, and there was no way a superhero would allow that. So he held on tight, his fingers digging into the grip of Excalibur even as his wrist was crushed by the strength of a Dead Apostle, a strength that was surely beyond what any human could manage.

He could not lose this battle, and he would not lose this battle. That was what he had decided, and that was what would happen. Emiya Shirou would protect Saber, and Saber's survival was intrinsically linked to his own, and therefore he had to protect himself, even from Saber herself. That was a fact, an absolute fact. That was why he had chosen to project Excalibur, because it was a sword that could not lose. It was the Sword of Promised Victory, and as long as he held on to it, he would win. It was not even thinkable, to let go of a sword, because his entire body was made of swords.

A screech of steel against steel, rising in volume with each passing second. He needed to fight, but he could not, not with a useless sword arm and a fist in his stomach. So he had to get into fighting shape, here and now. Thousands of swords burst forth from his wounds, desperately seeking a way to repair Emiya Shirou's destroyed body, even if they had to go through a vampire's hands to do so. His body was made of swords, and he did not care because his heart was made of glass. His body was the steel of his blades, and his blood was the fire of the forge, and so there was no surprise that swords could appear from any part of him. Nobody ever said anything about Emiya Shirou having to purposely project his weapons, nor did they say anything about his weapons only appearing in his hands.

That was just how it was.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Riesbyfe looked around. The presence concealment ability is dangerous here. Her shield could only cover so much. She thought quickly, trying to figure out a way to defend such a technique. A thought crossed her mind. She raised her shield and pressed the tip of the blade into the ground. A barrier appeared around her, large enough to cover the masters as well. It wouldn't do much to protect the masters, but it would hold off any assault long enough for her to react at least.



As his feet touched the ceiling, Assassin propelled himself off, but his attack was slowed by some sort of barrier. Clever, clever. He twisted his body as he fell to provide as little area to target as possible, and readied himself to lash out if the woman struck at him.



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Master..."

This was wrong, in every sense of the word. Her position should be switched with Shirou; a Master should not be fighting to defend their injured Servant, and there was absolutely no way that a human body should be able to sprout swords like that - even if it could, there was no human on Earth that should be able to bear that.

It was unnerving to watch, to say the least. It was difficult to tell where the flesh ended and the metal began in that gaping wound - a wound that should have killed an ordinary human.

Roots of reddened steel sprouted from the torn viscera, some large enough to be used as actual weapons, and other tiny blades, some merely fingertips in length that connected the gaps.

The handles of these blades were formed out of reddened, pulsing flesh, some even with visible veins and arteries lining them, ribbed with cartilage, whilst the blades were dull grey, as if they had been newly forged. they screeched as they rubbed past each other, constantly growing. 

Some even pushed past the wound, sinking into the uninjured flesh around it, and Saber could see bulges forming under his bloodsoaked shirt as, no doubt, the tips of blades pressed against the underside of his skin, and of course, some extended outwards, into the hand and forearm of the woman who had punched him in the first place.

Blood gusheded from Shirou's wound, enough again to kill any normal human, enough to have already sent a grown man into shock, but Saber could tell he would not die - if he had not died already, he wouldn't die from something that trivial.


----------



## lambda (Apr 19, 2010)

Had Archer really tried, dodging Lancer's attack would have been manageable. Instead, he kept firing wildly as he twisted around to face the overwhelming Servant. Archer's ability granted him a degree of empathy and what he felt as Lancer's spirits clashed with his told him that the man in front of him had taken no joy in the killing. Still he had refused to explain the situation when Archer and given him the opportunity, choosing instead close up in indignation. A waste of an opportunity to gather informations, but Archer could do nothing about it right now. “Stay wrapped in your self-importance, I'm sure it will keep you warm at night.”

However in the quick movement, his shots went nowhere near Lancer's face, to the point where the other Servant found no reason to worry about them. After all, they had no hope to pierce his golden armor. The blow came, hitting Archer square on the chest, so heavy  it would have driven the air from his lungs had he not rolled with it, putting some distance between the two warriors. A warning flashed in Archer's mind, and he felt the gathering of mana around Lancer's weapon.  “Blue moon...”

There was no time. Without even giving him the chance to recover, Lancer was unleashing his Noble Phantasm. After failing in making him talk, Archer had hoped that it would take more time before the battle turned so serious, as the longer the man stayed here the longer the rest of his group would not have to worry about him. But Lancer seemed to have decided to end it quickly, as he upped his game right away. In that case Archer would not have the mean to delay him for very long, not that he was at the end of his ropes just yet, of course. His hand was enveloped in bright green light and Archer pulled an imaginary trigger.

_ *Crack*_

Lancer's attack was interrupted as the roof under him gave out, weakened by Archer's previous “wild” shooting. Guan Yu  however, was not the sort of man to fall for such small tricks, and the huge Servant nimbly stepped away before he could fall through the roof. His movement brought into the path of a hail of bullets, coming from two rifles hidden on nearby's homes.

Without looking back, Archer rushed off the roof.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> As his feet touched the ceiling, Assassin propelled himself off, but his attack was slowed by some sort of barrier. Clever, clever. He twisted his body as he fell to provide as little area to target as possible, and readied himself to lash out if the woman struck at him.



As assassin touched the barrier, Riesbyfe acted. She shoved the shield at Assassin, positioning it so it left no gap to strike through. The runes on the shield appeared in a flash as she prepared her strongest attack.

==========================================
"Hey look, that house just fell apart!"
"And the man is running away!"
"Let's chase after him so we can ask him stuff!"

The man and woman ran after Archer, ignoring the collapsed roof and Lancer.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> As assassin touched the barrier, Riesbyfe acted. She shoved the shield at Assassin, positioning it so it left no gap to strike through. The runes on the shield appeared in a flash as she prepared her strongest attack.



As he'd expected, she prioritised the safety of the fallen Master above her own. Assassin punched out with his left hand, letting the knife it held slip from his fingers, aimed at the woman's face. He landed on her shield as he did so, and his weight pulled it down and away from her vulnerable face.

_Time's up, my dear. It was fun whilst it lasted._


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"NOOO!" the woman exclaimed, diving in front of Assassin's knife and taking a fatal slice, Assassin jumping off the shield. "MIIIRIA!" the man shouted in response, shocked that the woman would do something like that. She was clutching her stomach in pain. "Hmm! I won't let you harm this innocent girl!" Miria said firmly as she stood up, the wound she had sustained completely gone, but with a large amount of blood still marking her dress. "That was amazing Miria! Like some kind of super action hero!" Isaac complimented, also standing in front of Riesbyfe. "We won't let you harm this innocent girl!" they both repeated, showing their firm resolve to protect a complete stranger.

Riesbyfe just looked completely bewildered in the background, still holding her shield up. It seem that she did not comprehend that she was just saved from a fatal blow.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin paused for a moment as he landed on the ground, looking at Miria, or more pointedly, her wound. _She should be dying - I pierced her guts with that blow. She should be on the floor, writhing in agony, as her entrails spill out. She should *not* be able to stand._

He cocked his head to the side as he drew another knife and threw it, again at the woman, this time aimed for her heart.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

Isaac dove in front of Miria dramatically, taking the knife right to his lung, which would normally be a fatal blow. As he cringed in pain on the floor, he pulled the knife out and stood up shakily, showing similar bloodstains to Miria but otherwise having no wounds. As Assassin looked closely, he noticed that the chunks of flesh that he cut off were gone from the ground, as if they simply returned to his victims bodies. "You'll never get past us! Well protect this little lady until our dying breath! Which is to say NEVER!" Isaac shouted triumphantly. "You're so cool Isaac! We can't let this mean man get that girl, I'll help too!" Miria responded over enthusiastically. "I can't take much more of this though, this guy is really strong." Isaac whispered loudly to Miria. "Don't worry! We can't die after all!" Miria whispered back just as loudly, giving away their secret.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac dove in front of Miria dramatically, taking the knife right to his lung, which would normally be a fatal blow. As he cringed in pain on the floor, he pulled the knife out and stood up shakily, showing similar bloodstains to Miria but otherwise having no wounds. As Assassin looked closely, he noticed that the chunks of flesh that he cut off were gone from the ground, as if they simply returned to his victims bodies. "You'll never get past us! Well protect this little lady until our dying breath! Which is to say NEVER!" Isaac shouted triumphantly. "You're so cool Isaac! We can't let this mean man get that girl, I'll help too!" Miria responded over enthusiastically. "I can't take much more of this though, this guy is really strong." Isaac whispered loudly to Miria. "Don't worry! We can't die after all!" Miria whispered back just as loudly, giving away their secret.



Assassin grinned. A grin to rival the Cheshire Cat, if it were possible.

After all, whilst Assassin loved killing, it was not simply the murder that fulfilled him - it was the feeling of _power_ that came from being able to take that which was most precious to someone and do with it as he wished. If they came back after that... well, it just meant he could have his fun all over again.

Riesbyfe was still in an action stance, but it seemed that she was once again prioritising the survival of the Master over attacking him, and the giant horse was also stationary, as if awaiting the commands of its Master to even move.

Not that these two capering fools could possibly be enough of a distraction to prevent him from reacting to either of those two greater threats.

A dim voice in the back of his head hissed at him to stop fooling around - to kill the Master as he was supposed to, but he ignored it. The magus wasn't going anywhere, and he could pick him apart at his leisure, but it wasn't every day one got to live out their fantasies like this. And he decided that when he was satisfied for the day, he'd take them home with him - there were _so_ many ways to kill someone, after all, and he'd never had the chance to have such capable practice-dummies.

He caught himself almost salivating at the thought, and licked his lips.

"So you can't die?" He took a step forward and raised his cleaver, drawing a Bowie Knife for his left hand. "I can keep killing you, and you won't ever die? We. Are. Going. To have. A lot of. _Fun._" He punctuated his speech with swings at the two of them.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 19, 2010)

The nun get off Caster as he go to deal with the mediator of the Church, her arms at her sides stopping channeling the blessing of god in Satsuki and with a steady peace got close to the girl crawling towards his master, she glared back and say "Are you here to deliver the coup de grace? Caster Master"

Index was sad, there was almost tears on her eyes and the bowed and did a reverence "King of Britons Arturia Pendragon, I humble ask you, do you want to avoid deaths as much as possible, do you want to save your master? or if your pride request it I can return you to the throne of heroes". As she say this she silently wait for the replay that would come from her lips, she raise her voice a bit more and shout "I am Index Librorum Prohibitorum master of Caster and extend this offer to any master who wants to quit this holy war to spare your life's and take you to Church of father Kotomine", and you Knight of the Holy Church what are you meddling on this belonging to magus, you are not with the mediator of this war.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"EEEK! He sounds just like Claire!" Miria shrieked, shrinking back a bit. "Be brave Miria! Claire was a lot scarier than this guy!" Isaac answered bravely, but you could see that he was shaking a bit too. "Like I said, we can't let you past!" Isaac shouted, finishing with a brave voice. "Right! Can't let you past! Because you're a bad guy and we're the good guys!" Miria continued nonsensically, both of them holding their ground. It seemed their strong resolve far surpassed their fear of Assassin.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 19, 2010)

Riesbyfe looked at the two. They seemed normal enough, but that was obviously incorrect. Something must have granted these two either regeneration or immortality. Whatever it was, it would be helpful in this battle. 

As Assassin was distracted by the pair, Riesbyfe extended the blade in her shield. She gathered the power of the conceptual weapon and her own powers, enhancing her speed. The next attack would be a gamble. If it hits, the attack would deal a devastating blow to Assassin. If it missed, it would leave her wide open for a counter attack. She decided it was worth the risk.

Slowly, she positioned herself to the side, focusing in flanking Assassin. As soon as she got in a advantageous position, she placed all her power in speed. In a single burst of movement, she jumped at Assassin, weapon already in position. A sonic boom sounded as she attacked.

Otaku Nations


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin did not see Riesbyfe, too focused on leering at Miria.

Assassin did not hear Riesbyfe, too focused on the whimpers that crept between the gaps in the pair's bravado.

And yet, as Riesbyfe charged, he simply stepped aside. He was no fool, after all, and had managed to commit murders in the very heart of the British Empire without being caught by the most powerful nation on the planet, a feat no man had accomplished since. His Luck transcended mere senses, and warned him of Riesbyfe's approach.

Riesbyfe passed by him, and hurtled on uncontrollably towards Isaac and Miria. This meant that now, nobody was defending the fallen Master, but Assassin did not care. He had chosen his new targets, and was fixated on them.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"Wait, that lady can protect herself right?" Isaac asked Miria as they ran away as fast as they could, starting as soon as Riesbyfe charged. "Right Isaac!" Miria responded cheerfully, even if there was a killer going after them. "So it's okay if we run? Because that means that she can protect her own innocence right?" Isaac answered, smashing the glass of a car door with his hand and getting in, starting to hotwire the car. "That would be correct Isaac!" Miria answered in a panicky voice, the car suddenly booming on. "Let's go!" Isaac said, zooming off in the car, Assassin hot on their trails. "How the heck does he run that fast? Is he some kind of Sandman or something?" Isaac asked Miria, seeing Assassin closing in on the rearview mirror. "Maybe Isaac! let's head to that mansion over there, it looks safe!" Miria shouted, pointing to the mansion that was just in view.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Wait, that lady can protect herself right?" Isaac asked Miria as they ran away as fast as they could, starting as soon as Riesbyfe charged. "Right Isaac!" Miria responded cheerfully, even if there was a killer going after them. "So it's okay if we run? Because that means that she can protect her own innocence right?" Isaac answered, smashing the glass of a car door with his hand and getting in, starting to hotwire the car. "That would be correct Isaac!" Miria answered in a panicky voice, the car suddenly booming on. "Let's go!" Isaac said, zooming off in the car, Assassin hot on their trails. "How the heck does he run that fast? Is he some kind of Sandman or something?" Isaac asked Miria, seeing Assassin closing in on the rearview mirror. "Maybe Isaac! let's head to that mansion over there, it looks safe!" Miria shouted, pointing to the mansion that was just in view.



Assassin was a sporting man, when he was in complete control. He waited until Isaac and Miria had gotten to their feet, and then gave them a 20 second headstart before he began to chase them. 

After all, giving people hope of salvation and then snatching it away was just as delicious as a form of torture as removing their limbs or stripping skin from flesh.

Whilst he waited, he glanced around, and saw that Index and Caster had arrived. That meant the situation here was as good as finished.

"Be sure to leave the Masters alive for me. I'll be back in a bit," he called, before setting off after the two, who had reached a car. They sped off, but he was fast enough to keep them in his sights as they sped down the roads of Miyama, and did not let up even as they turned into a Mansion. If they were so eager to lead other lambs to the slaughter, Assassin was perfectly happy to indulge them.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

Rider heard a loud crash outside, so he quickly slammed the lid of his laptop and opened the door wide. What he saw outside was an utter and complete mess. Two people in an automobile crashed right through his gate, leaving assorted damage everywhere. As soon as they spotted Rider, they ran right for him and hid behind him, shuddering slightly. "C'mon buddy, can you do us a favor and protect us from this guy?" Isaac asked Rider. "Yeah, yeah, protect us from that guy!" Miria mimicked, also hiding behind Rider. Neither the wreckage nor the civilians were really a problem for Rider, but then he saw that Assassin was following closely behind them, Assassin deftly jumping over the rubbish of the wrecked automobile and gate. "What brings you out here this late at night, my rival?" Rider asked plainly to Assassin, taking a seat on the steps.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 19, 2010)

Avy's seals were almost complete. All over the city arcane lines had been gouged out of the earth in preparation for their most massive attack yet. A massive amount of mana was the only thing needed to begin.

Fuyuki medical center was the city's premier hospital. It housed over 400 patients, many of whom were victims of the mysterious attacks perpetrated by a faction the government calls "The Servants".

12 Patriots and Berserker himself were called upon to harvest mana from the souls inside the hospital. The 13 maddened creatures marched into the hospital, uncaring for whoever was in their way as they walked towards the elevator.

"The rooftop, now." Berserker ordered. One of the patriots pressed the button on the elevator panel that indicated "rooftop." "Yes, we know captain obvious."

It actually took longer than it should for Berserker and his patriots to arrive to the rooftop, what with the elevator music being too damn catchy. Berserker had to spend an hour or so humming some demented tune just to get the soulful jazz music out of his head. When that didn't work, he smashed the intercom with his fist, and the sound was gone.

Once on top of the building, the ritual could finally begin. It required the simultaneous deaths of hundreds, whose souls would then be used to drain a significant amount of mana. This was a task Berserker could not do alone, however, which is why he brought Patriots with him.

"Comrades! Lend me your strength! Fraternitie!" A chain of light extended out of Berserker and his cohorts, connecting all of them. Energy flowed through the chain, empowering all 12 Patriots, and more importantly Berserker. 

The mad servant raised his weapon, spinning it in the air before slamming it on the ground. The wooden cuffs attached to it lengthened and increased in mass, so much that it covered the entire span of the hospital structure. The wooden cuffs clamped around the building, shaking it in its foundations. The people inside panicked, with some even trying to get out, but every exit was locked from the outside. 

"With the Republic's Razor, I execute you, in the name of the revolution!" Berserker's blade lengthened to the same proportions as the wooden cuffs. It glowed a dark red as Berserker recited the weapon's name. With a swift swing the Republic's Razor sliced the building in half, killing everything inside the structure. 

The Patriots and their leader emerged from the structure filled with immense energy. Some of them could barely contain it, the mana coming out of cracks on their bodies. Berserker severed the link between him and his minions. So long as Fraternitie was active, they could not leave his side, and for the next trick Avy had in store they needed to be separate from each other.

"Go to your respective positions, Patriots! The plan is about to begin, and we cannot have mr. fancypants waiting!" Berserker ordered. The patriots dispersed, going to various points around the city that was vital to the plan. As for Berserker himself, he marched towards city hall, where his master awaited him.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rider heard a loud crash outside, so he quickly slammed the lid of his laptop and opened the door wide. What he saw outside was an utter and complete mess. Two people in an automobile crashed right through his gate, leaving assorted damage everywhere. As soon as they spotted Rider, they ran right for him and hid behind him, shuddering slightly. "C'mon buddy, can you do us a favor and protect us from this guy?" Isaac asked Rider. "Yeah, yeah, protect us from that guy!" Miria mimicked, also hiding behind Rider. Neither the wreckage nor the civilians were really a problem for Rider, but then he saw that Assassin was following closely behind them, Assassin deftly jumping over the rubbish of the wrecked automobile and gate. "What brings you out here this late at night, my rival?" Rider asked plainly to Assassin, taking a seat on the steps.



"Nothing much, my friend. I've just come to collect some, *ahem*, _possessions_ I've claimed." He gestured at the two hiding behind Rider's back. "Those two, to be precise. I'm not here for a fight, just to take those two back with me." He paused for a moment. "And perhaps some rope, if you have some to spare." Rider probably wasn't someone to give things away for free, so Assassin passed him some information in return for the expected handing over of the two immortals.

"I'll need to head back to the others soon - you remember the house you dropped that little girl off at before I followed you into town? We're taking down the Masters there. Soon, there'll only be four of us left."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 19, 2010)

"Roman Legion." Rider commanded, actually needing to voice his commands to conserve mana. Three legionnaires appeared along with some rope, forcefully binding both Isaac and Miria. They mumbled something about Rider saying that he would protect them, but their mouths were quickly gagged with cloth. "You're dismissed." Rider said to his legionnaires, the legionnaires then disappearing. "I already knew the fight was going on, I just didn't feel like blindsiding my rivals." Rider said, feeling somewhat exasperated at his inability to use Roman Empire, but not showing it in his voice. "I'll hand them over to you, but first may I ask, what is it about these two particular civilians that you find worthy of your attention?" Rider asked curiously, taking another glance at the two people. "After all, they seem plain as any normal person to me, if somewhat eccentric. Of course, I know this isn't the case." Rider said savvily, taking a more relaxed position on the steps.


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2010)

It was time, the final line of the seal was finally carved into the city. Berserker had stole the mana from hundreds in the hospital. 

The seal he had carved was ancient, and deadly. A spell to manifest a psuedo Reaity Marble for those who could not summon one normally. This magic warped the land to the masters control. 

The first step had been to legitimately have a seat of power to control the chosen land. Since there was no king or president specific to Avy's chosen area he simply had slowly worked his way into the mayors office. Now the mayor was dead, burned to death although his death not made public, Avy was in charge of city from the shadows. He controlled the council and the police. 

The next step was to induce panic in the people, causing orderly chaos throughout the land. The terrorist threat and the now patrolling Patriots helped deal with this angle of the plan. 

The third step was create the magical seal around the selected land, the larger the plot the more mana needed to sustain it. Normally this was used to turn a house or an estate, noone else had the power to own larger lands and sustain the mana. But Berserker helped with that fact. The seal was large and all set. 

The next step was to gain the blessing of the patriots of the town. Not Berserker patriots, but people who had spent their whole life loving the selected area. If they handed over their blessing and their Prana to Avy he would have political and spiritual ownership of the land. But the larger the plot the more true patriots he would need. 

Avy had entered the hospice and spoken to the dying citizens, the cancer, the AIDs the pain, they just wanted to be free of it. He spoke to them and promised them a relief from their pain and grant them a chance to serve the city once more. 10 of them handed over their blessing to him, Avy took their patriotic mana and they died then and there. At this time, Berserker had slaughtered the hospital and reaped their mana for the ritual Avy could feel it.

As Berserkers 10 patriots went and took their places, the madness warped them something strong. And the souls of Avy's true patriots the dying old folk, whose combined thought held the grip of the city. Flew into the bodies of berserkers patriots becoming one with them, the new life Avy promised them. They stood in equal distance apart at the focal points of the spell. 

This part was complete. Avy had successfully and secretly obtained the power of the land, and the power wield it.

Avy was sitting in his base at town hall, when Berseker appeared, the mana flowing from him was so tasty. 

Avy walked upon the roof of the town hall and spoke to the heavens. 

"Akasha! I Aventré Tohsaka own this land. Bestow upon me the power of the heavens. I offer you 10 mana rich subjects of the this land, their souls tied to the land I so claim and their wills freely given to me."

With the ten super patriots exploded with a beam of light. Their bright light flowing upwards. 

"Allow me full control of this land, through your key. Allow my will to manifest upon my ground! Grant me my birth right!" The mana from the 10 super patriots used as an offer, and some of what Berserker himself gained used as a calling card.

As he shouted that, the beams of light that had first gone upwards dissppeared and then a blasted of light hit Avy directly and he stayed suspended in the beam for a good while. Until the link broke and the light burst from him and feel into the carvings empowering the lines, magically scarring the land. The symbol that Avy carved into the city now appeared on his left hand searing hot. 

Avy got back to his feet after falling to the ground. He rose up and smiled. "The Inferno begins." 

Avy rose his hands and the ground began to shake. The hospital reformed and the deep gouges although still scared there with magic filled in. All the destroyed building rebuilt, other than that the city remained normal as if nothing had really happened. And with that Avy sat back down and smiled, ready for a nap.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 19, 2010)

Lancer watched the bullets fly at him from the mounted rifles with something akin to detached interest, knowing full well that these guns were ultimately still at the same level of power as the one that Archer held in his own hand. There was no danger to them: his armour had been enough to protect him against archers in life, and it would be able to protect him against Archer now. So he swung his weapon, the massive guan dao that he held in his hands, and completed its name.

*"Crescent Dragon!"*

The pair of dragons rushed forth from the blade of Servant Lancer's lance, flying towards Archer with hunger and bloodlust, biting at his head and limbs relentlessly, the pair twisting around in their brutal dance. The ghost dragons were merely distractions however, in the true use of Lancer's Noble Phantasm. Distractions that could mow through most opposition with ease, but still distractions. The true attack of Blue Moon Crescent Dragon was the guan dao itself, the illusionary dragon within the blade extending its range to reach any one enemy anywhere on the battlefield.

A man only had two hands, and now Archer would have to contend with a shadow blade, false yet truly dangerous, on top of the twin dragons that constantly threatened to rip him into pieces. A truly relentless assault from all fronts. There was no way Archer could escape now, and that was just the way Lancer wanted it, because he had to return to his Master as quickly as possible.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 20, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Roman Legion." Rider commanded, actually needing to voice his commands to conserve mana. Three legionnaires appeared along with some rope, forcefully binding both Isaac and Miria. They mumbled something about Rider saying that he would protect them, but their mouths were quickly gagged with cloth. "You're dismissed." Rider said to his legionnaires, the legionnaires then disappearing. "I already knew the fight was going on, I just didn't feel like blindsiding my rivals." Rider said, feeling somewhat exasperated at his inability to use Roman Empire, but not showing it in his voice. "I'll hand them over to you, but first may I ask, what is it about these two particular civilians that you find worthy of your attention?" Rider asked curiously, taking another glance at the two people. "After all, they seem plain as any normal person to me, if somewhat eccentric. Of course, I know this isn't the case." Rider said savvily, taking a more relaxed position on the steps.




"Not really anyone to blindside. The battle's already pretty much over, but I've got them to wait until I get back to butcher the Masters." Assassin picked up the two immortals, one squirming bundle under each arm, and took a step away from Rider before he spoke again. 

He wasn't sure whether the other Servant would try to stop him once he learned the full value of these two, but in the event that things turned sour, he'd rather have a chance to escape. 

He considered lying, and saying that these two were just targets he had his eye on, but lie sounded pathetic, even to him - he'd betrayed too much interest in them already. So he elected to use a half-truth.

"Put simply, these two don't die, no matter how I kill them," he said with a shrug. "Which means I can keep killing them to my heart's content."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 20, 2010)

"Like I promised, I'll hand them over to you and you can leave my mansion peacefully, I won't renge on my word, my rival." Rider responded plainly, noticing Assassin's cautiousness. As much of a politician Rider was, he was a man who kept his word. "Before you drive them insane from your experiments, would you mind trying to sneak the secret of immortality out of them? That would be an extremely useful piece of information." Rider added as Assassin readjusted his hold on his future victims. "Also, would you like to come inside for a moment? Perhaps for a refreshment or two? I don't think you've actually enjoyed eating or drinking since we were all summoned." Rider offered, starting to walk back inside the mansion.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 20, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Like I promised, I'll hand them over to you and you can leave my mansion peacefully, I won't renge on that deal my rival." Rider responded plainly, noticing Assassin's cautiousness. As much of a politician Rider was, he was a man who kept his word. "Before you drive them insane from your experiments, would you mind trying to sneak the secret of immortality out of them? That would be an extremely useful piece of information." Rider added as Assassin readjusted his hold on his future victims. "Also, would you like to come inside for a moment? Perhaps for a refreshment or two? I don't think you've actually enjoyed eating or drinking since we were all summoned." Rider offered, starting to walk back inside the mansion.



"Unfortunately, I'll have to turn that down. My allies may get suspicious if I take too long. Half of them don't trust me anyway; no need to throw away the other half for some... snacks. As for immortality, sure, I'll tell you once I find out. Until then..."

He gave Rider a slight nod before turning on his heel and dashing away with his two new toys.

He'd drop by to kill the Masters, and then abscond with these two to some dark corner of the city - the others likely wouldn't need him until they went after another Servant...

He paused abruptly, barely past the gate of Rider's Mansion. And which Servant would they go after next, once they were done with the Masters they were currently dealing with? It was obvious - Archer had made his dislike of Assassin (a mutual dislike at that) very clear, and though the naive little nun that commanded Caster was easy to manipulate, she was closer to Archer's Master than she was to him. 

All four of them shared a firm belief that the killing of civilians was wrong... Would they turn on him for his crimes now that he was no longer necessary?

If the War drew to a close with the elimination of three Servants, would they tolerate his... pleasures when they held the overwhelming advantage in terms of strength, even without him?

He turned back, and headed towards Rider, who still stood outside his front door with a faintly amused smile on his face.

"Store these two somewhere safe. I'll be back soon - I have to check something first." He dumped the two beleaguered immortals at Rider's feet, and concealed himself before proceeding as quickly as he could back to the battlefield.


-----

Aarne stirred, finally, and groaned. He'd have a firm lump on his head from where he'd cracked it against the floor, but the pain meant he wasn't dead yet. That was good - had they fought off the Servant that attacked him?

A glance around from his position on the floor showed that Emiya was still grappling with Archer's Master, holding his projected sword even with an obviously crushed wrist and... were those spikes? Good god, Archer's Master must be a special kind of sadist to do that.

He didn't bother feeling sorry for Emiya, though. More than likely, he'd shrug that attack off just as easily as he did Aarne's curses.

A little further along, and Shirou's Servant, lying in a pile of her own blood, glared at a small girl wearing white-and gold robes, and a much taller man with gnarled skin that stood next to her. He assumed they must be Servant Caster and his Master.  Both of them had their backs to him, though even if he took advantage of that to fire off a Gandr with what was left of his energy, he doubted it would be at all effective. Nor was he sure he could crawl onto Red Hare and make an escape before they noticed him, and he couldn't see Riesbyfe, not that she could really stop a Servant either.

"I am Index Librorum Prohibitorum master of Caster and extend this offer to any master who wants to quit this holy war to spare your life's and take you to Church of father Kotomine"

_Okay, Aarne, think._ Lancer wasn't dead yet - if he was, he'd have known about it, which meant he was fighting another Servant, since Caster was here. Saber and Rin may have pissed off, but if Lancer got back here, he had no doubt that he could, at the very least, get Aarne out of here safely, even if it meant sacrificing Shirou and his Saber.

Aarne couldn't fight, and he couldn't run, but as Shirou had shown him, a Master relying on fighting during a war of Servants was doomed to fail, and as no doubt Saber and Rin would find out, you couldn't run forever. All he could do was all that a Master _should_ do - support their Servant. All he could do was all that he should have done in the first place - use strategy, rather than brute force.

All he had to do was buy time for Lancer. _"Hurry up, Lancer. I'm sending Red Hare to you - finish your fight and get back here as quickly as you can"_.


----------



## lambda (Apr 20, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archer cursed."Tch! Didn't even slow him down?" He stopped at the edge of the roof and turned back to the oncoming dragons. 

Certainly Archer might find a way to slow them down, maybe even lose them altogether. But even for him, that path would be very dangerous. For a Heroic Spirit, Amuro Ray was amazingly frail and he was perfectly aware of that fact. Under any circumstance, a single mistake on his part could end it all. That had been the same for his entire career of course, but the chance of making that fatal misstep varied wildly depending on the circumstances. To judge the situation and avoid making decision that would back him in a corner,  His ability to survive even in the most chaotic battlefields had depended just as heavily on this sharp wits as it had on his Newtypes senses and his piloting prowess. At this point, running away would be both difficult and too dangerous. Now that Lancer had unleashed his Noble Phantasm, the surest way for Archer to survive would be to respond in kind! 

At his hips, the psycoframe pulsed. Archer's voice was low but the word resounded in the night air, the sound amplified tenfold by the power he called out. "Gundam!" 

The air tore open and from the hole in reality a spear of light surged forth, spreading far into the air over house on Archer's left and illuminating the entire area. Under the Servant's will, the light bent right at its base, twisting back toward the battlefield andshielding Archer from the impending Attack. The two Mysteries  collided in a burst of mana and for a second stood in a deadlock as they contended for superiority. Soon however Lancer's Noble Phantasm crumbled away, overwhelmed by the sheer power of Archer's attack and the light thrust forward, aiming to destroy Servant Lancer as it had destroyed its assault. 

Hidden behind the curving giant blade, Archer burst into action.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 20, 2010)

"Oh? In that case, *Blue Moon Crescent Dragon!*" Lancer said, impressed by the power exhibited by Archer. He had not expected to lose in a straight clash of power, but the unexpected was a part of warfare. He had underestimated his opponent, and he would have to scramble to survive, but that did not matter. Guan Yu was not averse to scrambling. There was no need for beauty in battle, the only things that were unforgivable were defeat and betrayal, even if betrayal had a rather broad definition.

*"Blue Moon Crescent Dragon!"* The spear of light approached, at a speed that was truly impossible to dodge completely, as though it were forged of the lights of the world itself. Lancer could tell that the spear itself was no divine mystery, and there was still so much more that Archer had hidden in the space that Lancer could not reach. It had huge power, but that was because it had been made powerful. The true legend, Archer's true Noble Phantasm, the Gundam that he had called, was still fettered. The Servant's power was now beyond doubt. Neither the previous attack on the house or the current strike against Lancer himself were his true strength, and Lancer refused to die until he had seen the truth with his own two eyes.

*"Blue Moon Crescent Dragon!"* However, for all of Archer's power, there was always the minor issue of Guan Yunchang being one of the greatest human warrior and amongst the greatest divine warriors that would ever live. There was a way, there always was a way, even if the only way was to throw an endless wave of power at his enemies until they gave up. The thing about the way Lancer fought, and it would do well to all who faced him to remember, was that he never really cared whether he was up against one or ten thousand, whether they were conscripts or generals, he could destroy all of them in that one battle. Line five generals against him, and all he would do was take five heads home to present to his nation. To fight in succession was no problem, and if he ran out of the capacity to fight on, all he would have to do was dig deeper.

The relentless assault of ghost dragons rushed into the light, beating back the attack that Archer had unleashed. If one was not enough, Lancer would just have to use a dozen, and he could, for he was no longer bound by the limits of humanity. He had transcended that, and he was allowed some of the gifts of divinity even as he fought as a Servant and a Heroic Spirit. His enemies would have to do much better to defeat him.

"You should show your true hand, Archer, or you'll never beat me, even if you could defeat every man in this world." Lancer spoke readily, willing to take on everything that his enemies had to offer even as the remnants of the spear of light washed over him, burning his green robe away and revealing the full golden armour beneath.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 20, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this was the mastermind behind the attack - the Master of Servant Caster, whom both Rin and Aarne had previously decided to attack before Caster had brought the fight to them. Saber had expected a ruthless Magus of the Clocktower, another Kayneth El-Melloi or some figure of similar reputation and stature.

She had certainly not expected a girl who, had Saber been able to stand, she was fairly certain would barely reach her waist, a girl with a face that held no malice or satisfaction at what she had done, but simply sympathy, almost at the verge of tears.

"King of Britons Arturia Pendragon, I humble ask you, do you want to avoid deaths as much as possible, do you want to save your master? or if your pride request it I can return you to the throne of heroes"

So that was it. A guarantee for Emiya Shirou to, at least, survive this, even if she did not. That was as generous an offer as she could expect from another Magus - far more than she would have expected from her Master's "allies", had they been in the position of Caster's Master. If anyone were to win this War aside from her, she hoped that it would be someone like Index who seemed pure and incorruptibly good.

That was not to say she _liked_ such a deal - she had failed her nation already, and had sworn not to fail again. She _had_ to reach the Holy Grail, to rectify her mistakes in the past, and she was loath to give up her second chance to take part in a Grail War. 

However, she was in no position to stop Caster from killing her. Her life rested in the hands of her Master, so it was to him that she should focus her decision. Could Emiya Shirou create a miracle to rescue them from the situation? She could not and _would not_ condemn him to death simply for the sake of hubris.

She looked at her Master, bloodied and broken but still standing defiant, if anything looking stronger than he had moments ago, then closed her eyes and took a breath.

"Index, you underestimate my Master. He will never accept your conditions. He will never put his well-being above those of others. He will never stop fighting for what he believes in, even if it means death, or pain worse than death. He is a _hero_. 

It would shame both him and myself were I not to respect his standards. So even if it means my death, I will not surrender. I will fight for what I know to be right, and I shall _win_.

I apologise, but we shall be victorious here. If you wish to surrender, I swear on my honour that you shall not be harmed - that I shall protect you as I do my Master. But we will not be defeated. Not here, not now, not _ever_."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 20, 2010)

Unbinding and ungagging Issaac and Miria, Rider gestured them to follow him inside. "Let's have a talk over some wine and bread, to celebrate your good fortune." Rider said, Isaac and Miria following behind him. "So you did protect us after all!" Isaac shouted with a sharp point. "Yeah! Yeah! You did! Ennis and Csezlaw will be so happy!" Miria repeated. "So, what brings you here to Fuyuki?" Rider asked, discussing various things with them, wine and bread aplenty.

=============

Shiki Tohno was a simple man. In the middle of the night, he heard a loud crash outside, looking outside the window. He saw Rider talking with... some person he hadn't met before, along with two people who were tied and bound. Rider mumbled something as he untied and ungagged them, and they all went inside. He just ignored it and went back to bed, slumbering a deep sleep.

=============

"So yeah! We're here to capture a Servant so that we can live easy!" Isaac said loudly, taking a deep sip of wine. It was obvious that he was drunk, or at the very least not sober. "Yeah! If we do that we don't have to do chores or anything!" Miria chimed in, also drunk as a bard. "What exactly is a Servant?" Rider asked persuasively, almost smiling at how entertaining these two were. "A Servant is a SUPER BUTLER that can do everything at once!" Isaac said with a serious face. "Super Butler! Super Butler!" Miria repeated, swinging back and forth in her chair.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 20, 2010)

Saber had been planning thoroughly, he had noticed a numerous count of people passing in and out of the flaming tornado. From that simple knowledge he had deduced that Caster had not completely lost his mind. 

The cage El Cid was trapped in was hardly one of subtlety, however, it was imperceivable to the people outside of this war. He had confidence in his ability to resist the Noble Phantasm, if not from his religious devotion to God, than by his Magic Resistance, and defense offered by Mana Burst.

Although, the major concern was whether or his Master Rin could survive such a pass. It was meaningless if only he could escape, leaving his Master behind would be just asking for his own eventual death.

He had run a few experiments making use of the observations he'd made from the passing people.  Tearing off two pieces of her cloth and tossing them through, noticing how they did not burn. He followed up by pushing a shoe over the edge, once more it passed through harmlessly. 

Now he was going to try something a little more daring, he took hold of his unconscious Master's arm, and extended it so that her hand passed through the flames. After a moment or two, he pulled it back, noting that her flesh was not burned.

Perhaps this twister only affected those who saw it. It was irrelevant. All he needed to know was that his Master would be unaffected by the flames. So he lightly tossed her, not wanting to risk a burn by touching the flames while holding her.

Using his Mana Burst to coat himself with the excess mana he'd gathered from consuming Caster's angels, he jetted through the tornado of flames. Once he had stepped into the fire, his shield of mana and resistance to magic would have been indiscernible from a wooden blank. Everything around him seemed to catch fire, and the split second he was in contact with the fire had evaporated his black coat and his arms were slowly healing from third degree burns.

It was pretty good for even minor contact with a Noble Phantasm's attack. Further down on the road, he had noticed two men, both of them must have seen him, for how long, Saber did not know. Regardless, there was only one choice to make if he was to preserve the secrecy of the Holy Grail War, not that there was much left. 

Saber took a double advance to just pass behind both of them and without pause, consumed them both.

"Where should I take her now?" Saber asked himself, picking up Rin and passive walking away from the Noble Phantasm.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Watchman said:


> So this was the mastermind behind the attack - the Master of Servant Caster, whom both Rin and Aarne had previously decided to attack before Caster had brought the fight to them. Saber had expected a ruthless Magus of the Clocktower, another Kayneth El-Melloi or some figure of similar reputation and stature.
> 
> She had certainly not expected a girl who, had Saber been able to stand, she was fairly certain would barely reach her waist, a girl with a face that held no malice or satisfaction at what she had done, but simply sympathy, almost at the verge of tears.
> 
> ...






She got at her level and hold Arturia hand... she reminiscence the little memories she had, the sad times, how she have give upon her own to fulfill her duty for the sake of the world while her memory it's so foggy she have see countless people drop tears for her. "I carry nowadays the same burden you used to carry and not just for Britain my lord but for all world, I am the chosen lamb to be sacrifice, yet contrary to my lord I would never be known nor missed there won't be grandeur on my death"... she took a moment to see the guy being impaled by his own dream.

"Your dream its to protect others no? To avoid this useless killing, you know master of saber I didnt join this war willing, but I did stay willing to avoid killing, I want to protect this world God give us, I can say Ally with us in the end if we survive we would see what to do with the wish I personally hold none".

Pride and self sacrifice just what one can spec of such a figure of the past, she can´t really say its wrong, pride... Caster have die without fulfill his dream in life due to it, and this kid that command lord Pendragon would die the same way... such futility.


----------



## lambda (Apr 20, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




“*Blue moon Crescent dragon!*” Lancer called, and Archer cringed as the new blow struck his own attack. It was defeated once again...

“*Blue moon Crescent dragon!*”... Yet it did nothing to deter the Saint Emperor Guan, and the godling unleashed  strike after strike tirelessly, tearing away Archer's own power and reducing it to next to nothing as it finally struck the man himself.

Still it did not matter, as the second goal of Archer's action had been achieved. Lancer believed that what he was fighting against was a simple spear of pure power, and though the mistake was easy to make, he could not have been more wrong. 

No, what Archer had called on this time was no weapon, but the Victory 2's Wing of Light. Originally a propulsion system created to counter the Earth gravity and provide extreme propulsion at 360 degrees, the giant beam wings and their fantastic offensive and defensive power was a mere byproduct. As a Noble Phantasm,  it greatest use was in the safe path it created for Archer to cross at such speed closing the gap between him and Lancer before the wing expired had been a simple matter, even as he prepared the second part of his assault. The other man's focus on his original strike was such he never noticed Archer's hidden approach, and he slipped past him unseen just as his blast washed over the man harmlessly. 

“If one Wing isn't enough..." Guan Yu twisted around just in time to see the hole in space right in front of him and peer at his doom. "...Then how about the other?!” 

This time the attack was delivered at point blank range. There was no time to dodge, no time to counter, no time to even think.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 21, 2010)

The second attack was completely unexpected, and it bordered on insanity. For an unknown Heroic Spirit like Archer to repeatedly use a large scale Noble Phantasm was just wrong. Humans were not born with the ability to use that much magical power, not unless they were demigods born in the Age of Gods, and Lancer would know if he was facing such a person. The only real explanation was that it was not a series of blasts that he was facing, but rather a sequence of attacks from a summoned beast that was on par with even living dragons. He would have to draw that to the open if he wanted to defeat Archer, but first, he would have to survive this attack.

Lancer raised Blue Moon Crescent Dragon, poured everything he could muster into it, and blocked the spear of light. It was not enough, not nearly enough to stop the brunt of the attack even when the weapon was powered to its very limits, but there was nothing more he could do. Using any more power would destroy his prized weapon by turning it into a Broken Phantasm, and he could not allow that. Even if that let him win this one fight, he would never be able to beat the other Servants without the guan dao that had been by his side for most of his life. So he just had to survive, survive to defeat Archer, and survive to win the Holy Grail War. There was no way he was going to die here, not without even a single victory to his name.

"Don't you dare lose, Guan Yunchang." He said to himself, even as the waves of plasma buffeted him. Any ordinary weapon would have been cut into two by now, and any ordinary man would have been burnt to ash by the sheer intense power of Archer's weapon, but Lancer refused to be an ordinary man. He had left that behind when he swore to restore the Han and help his people, and he had transcended that very concept when he died and became a god. He would not die now, even if his flesh were flayed from his bones, even if his bones were scorched to ash, Guan Yu would not die from this attack. He had decided so, and as it was decided, so it had to be.

The first to go was his hair and beard, but those were nothing. Those could be regrown in an instant with his spiritual body. The next to go was his skin, slowly cooked away beneath his armour like meat in a pot, turning from its normal colouring to a deep crimson. The blood underneath his skin boiled and expanded, and veins and arteries burst under the strain, leaving blotches of burns across his flesh. Finally, his skin turned charcoal black, ribbed with spider-web markings from what were once his blood vessels. His face had been reduced to little more than a skull, rictus grin hanging lopsided on a stoic face now devoid of muscles. His armour had been blasted black and warped by the furnace of heat it had withstood, but it still held – and it was lucky that it did so, for every single inch of his flesh was a mass of blisters and gore; of exposed bone and organ and musculature; of slashes into his flesh carved by his warped and twisted armour; of a dozen separate mortal wounds that no man should be able to survive, let alone bear and continue standing; but he would not die.

*"I won't be the one dying here today!"* Lancer roared, shaking the very foundations of the world with his infinite will, the natural consequence of such a battle cry, the activation of his brother's Noble Phantasm, not even crossing his mind. Blocking Archer's attack had taken but an instant, for all the damage that it dealt, and he turned to face the enemy Servant, the very image of implacability. His face had been reduced to little more than a skull, his armour had been blasted black, and every single inch of his flesh was a mass of blisters and gore, but he would not die. Lancer would not die here, could not die here, and he was going to show that to Archer.

Lancer jumped into the air, moving not through the contraction and relaxing of his muscles, but instead force of will and divine mandate, and he landed safely on the back of Red Hare, his steed which his Master had returned. He would fight, and he would win. That was the only way it could be. He had gone too far to lose now.

*"Blue Moon Crescent Dragon!"* Lancer called for his Noble Phantasm for the fifth time in this fight, Red Hare charging forward alongside the dragons, threatening to trample Archer into the ground even if ghosts and blade converged onto him.


----------



## lambda (Apr 21, 2010)

*Picking up Sacchin again as I was asked to.*

Satsuki cringed internally as her claws ripped through her opponent's guts. And yet the boy did not even blink in reaction. His eyes were glassy, unfocused, dead. And yet he was standing tall, his spirit unbroken. It was obvious to her, though, that the boy was slowly wasting away. Those blades pushing through his body were all that kept him standing, and they would not be enough to save his life.

And still the boy fought defiantly as his life was already lost. All in order to protect his friend.

Satsuki's heart clenched in her chest, overcome by emotion. It was stupid! She chastised herself. They were ennemies and that meant she had to defeat him. But still, she did not want this boy to die. Not today. Not like this.

Not by her hand.

Satsuki hissed in pain as Index's protection vanished and blades started to push at her skin. Even with her reinforcement left, she doubted she'd resist them for very long. Then what should she do! She agonized in the back of her mind.

She was saved from her indecision when Index appeared out of nowhere. _"Step away, Satsuki-san. Even if he's our opponent tonight, I don't think he is an enemy. We can still save him, let me try to talk him down."_

Satsuki accepted gratefully and carefully remove her hand from the boy's stomach, stepping back two steps away. She hoped the boy would stop, but in case he did not, she would be ready.

----

Lancer's form was swallowed by his attack, yet Archer's spirit was still restless. He knew. Someway, somehow, Lancer would survive this. ”You got to be kidding me!” He swore disbelievingly.

But as the pure mana washed over Lancer, Archer could see the truth in his hunch. Even through the man was wasting away, his form was staying whole and his eyes were still alive. Not good at all.

Despite its status as a Noble Phantasm, the psycoframe was not meant to be used like this. After two strikes back to back, Archer had no desire to test how much more the device could take, not when they were a whole War to be fought still. He'd done what he could, but now was it was really time to pull out.

Without wasting a second in thought, Archer dove for the ground. Or rather, for the hole Lancer had made into the roof. Behind him Lancer roared in defiance, a sound who would have Archer running for the hills if he was not already doing so. In the corner of his eyes he noticed Lancer, or rather what was left of him jumping back with a liveliness that belied the damage he'd received. Was the Servant truly immortal? 

*“Blue moon Crescent Dragon!”*

Either way now was not the time to ponder this, Archer thought grimly.

Once hidden from the Servant's gaze, verniers materialized on his back and Archer rocketed through the room he'd fell into and just as the Lancer's dragons exploded through the roof behind him he cleared the window he'd left open earlier. Below in the street his bike stood right where he'd left it, and Archer latched onto it without even slowing down. He ignited the engine and sped up seamlessly, his brought back his regular clothes in existence and drove toward the Emiya's house and his Master. _Whatever you're doing guys, wrap it up!_ He said hurriedly.

_This battle is over._


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Emiya Shirou's enemy had released her grip, she had stepped back, and she did not continue her attack. Emiya Shirou himself was only held together by spirit and the steel that had sprouted from within his body, connecting every muscle, nerve, and bone even where they did not pierce through his skin. His body was truly and completely made out of swords, and just as he himself was the core of the blades he create, they were the core his own being. If they were holding him up as if they were a second skeleton, then his own image was the skeleton that held them up in turn. It was a simple image, a visceral image of himself fighting on no matter what the circumstance, that so long as there was an enemy, he could not fall.

Yet there was no enemy now, no enemy that Emiya Shirou could see, and no enemy that Excalibur could feel. He would not release Excalibur, not until he was sure Saber could stand, but the tiniest moment of respite was all it took for his image to collapse. Emiya Shirou no longer needed to fight. There was no enemy before him. So he could fall now. There was no need for him to keep standing. So the swords retreated, the bloody steel retracting into his body as though that was there they belonged, and he fell to his knees, no longer able to stand.

"S... Sa... ber." He choked out, dragging himself towards his Servant, the Sword of Promised Victory never leaving his hands. They were safe now, if only for a moment, and Shirou had fought to protect her, just as he said he would. "I told you... That I would fight... Didn't I?"

---

Archer had disappeared, and Lancer had not managed to kill him. It was disappointing, to have battled three Servants yet never come close to even obtaining a single decisive victory, but to live was to be able to try again. He had fought with pride and honour, never compromising on the values that were his very being, and he had served his Master to the best of his ability. That was enough, if only for now. Besides, if he were given the chance, Lancer would willingly battle all the Heroic Spirits from all the ages for the battle's own sake. A duel was far more entertaining than any war, and he wanted to truly test his skills and prove that he deserved his reputation as one of the greatest heroes of all the times.

_Master, I'll be returning now._ He did not know if the message was sent, as there were parts missing from his body that he did not even know he had, but Lancer knew that his Master was fine. Whatever it was that happened when he was fighting Archer, the people in the Emiya Manor had risen to the occasion, and Aarne Edefelt was still alive. If that was the case, there was no point to chasing down Archer. A warrior knew how to read the tides of war, and knew when it was time to retreat and regroup. Given any opening at this time, Lancer would recommend that they step away from battle and reassess their strength. They still knew nothing of the King of Knight's powers beyond her immense Noble Phantasm which they had no way of using, Shirou and Aarne were clearly in no fighting condition after their latest battle, and they had been abandoned by Matou Rin and her Saber. It was the absolute worst conditions, and leaving with everyone alive was more than Lancer could hope for, considering what Archer had shown of his power.

So Lancer pulled on Red Hare's reins, and the warhorse galloped back to where his Master was, because as far as he was concerned, the moment Archer disappeared from his range, this fight was over. Besides, his Master had called for his return, and so he had to return.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 21, 2010)

"You did, Master. You fought well." Saber managed a warm smile for her Master before turning back to Index.

"I accept your offer, Master of Caster." There was something about the girl that Saber wanted to protect - a different sort of innocence to that of Emiya Shirou, but no less precious. "There are Servants in this city that care nothing for the lives of innocents - the sooner such monsters are vanquished, the better."

She managed to, with some effort and the support of Index (more moral than physical, but accepted all the same), rise to her feet and walk over to her Master. His wounds had healed completely, without even scarring marking where she had seen swords burst from under his skin. She would have to talk about this with him later, but for now he needed and deserved rest, so she bent down and picked him up.

"I think I speak for my Master when I say you are welcome to stay here." In her life, Arturia had had to be the gracious host for a whole range of circumstances, though admittedly not one like this. But they were to be allies despite the unorthodox manner of their meeting, so the proper decorum had to be observed.

-----

Assassin watched, and he did not like what he saw. He watched Satsuki step away from Emiya Shirou, instead of finishing the kill as she could have in any one of several dozen different ways. He watched Index help the fallen Servant up, instead of ordering Caster to kill her. He watched them talk, in unmistakeably friendly terms.

And with a grimace, he turned on his heel and left them behind. So they had chosen to reconcile with their targets, instead of finishing them when they had the chance. That left a sour taste in Assassin's mouth, though he was not surprised that the nun chose such a path.

More importantly, this confirmed his fears. They would have no need of Assassin if they planned to co-opt the Masters instead of defeat them. They would strike at him soon, he could feel it. He took out the paper cellphone Index had given him, and an idea came to him. But first, he needed to prepare.

And so he headed back towards Rider's mansion.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing an unconcealed Assassin enter the now cleaned gate to his mansion from the window, Rider briskly opened the door. He had spent the last hour conversing with a now very drunk Isaac and Miria, and had learned quite a lot. "Are you here to withdraw your deposits?" Rider asked jokingly, welcoming Assassin into his mansion. "Because they are quite intoxicated right now, you should have far less trouble whisking them off." Rider said with a short laugh, again inviting Assassin inside.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Seeing an unconcealed Assassin enter the now cleaned gate to his mansion from the window, Rider briskly opened the door. He had spent the last hour conversing with a now very drunk Isaac and Miria, and had learned quite a lot. "Are you here to withdraw your deposits?" Rider asked jokingly, welcoming Assassin into his home. "Because they are quite intoxicated right now, you should have far less trouble whisking them off." Rider said with a short laugh, again inviting Assassin inside.



For a moment, Assassin just stared dumbly at Rider, wondering how he could see him, before realising he had forgotten to conceal himself.

Had he really been that affected to forget about something so basic? He'd fumed the whole way here, after all. That was a lapse he didn't care to repeat anytime soon. He got himself under control quickly, though.

"You are very confident of your position, Rider, considering you're all by yourself. You knew about the attack by Caster and Archer on those other Masters - aren't you worried they'll attack you next?" He followed inside, only half-expecting an answer. Rider had made it clear he did not require his help, so as soon as he'd retrieved the two immortals, Assassin planned to find a safe place of his own to take them.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 21, 2010)

"I am always confident in my position, if I wasn't then I would go and find a better position so that I can be confident." Rider said truthfully, adjusting his tie. "Still, you look slightly troubled, what's bothering you? Never mind that, come inside for a few minutes." Rider asked, wanting to sate his basic curiosity, but changed his mind and invited Assassin inside. As Rider and Assassin entered the mansion, Assassin saw Isaac and Miria slumped on the couch in drunk stupor. "Quite the entertaining duo, very affable." Rider said while pouring Assassin a glass of wine, then sat down in an easy chair. There were very few men in any era who did not enjoy a sip of quality liquor, and as a Servant the alcohol did not cloud their mind in any way, which Rider supposed was bittersweet.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I am always confident in my position, if I wasn't then I would go and find a better position so that I can be confident." Rider said truthfully, adjusting his tie. "Still, you look slightly troubled, what's bothering you? Never mind that, come inside for a few minutes." Rider asked, wanting to sate his basic curiosity, but changed his mind and invited Assassin inside. As Rider and Assassin entered the mansion, Assassin saw Isaac and Miria slumped on the couch in drunk stupor. "Quite the entertaining duo, very affable." Rider said while pouring Assassin a glass of wine, then sat down in an easy chair. There were very few men in any era who did not enjoy a sip of quality liquor, and as a Servant the alcohol did not cloud their mind in any way, which Rider supposed was bittersweet.



Assassin downed the whole glass in one, and held it out for a refill. There had to be some reason Rider called him in, but truth be told he didn't care what it was.

"_They_", he gestured with his free hand at the two immortals as he spoke with slightly slurred words, "are a pair of loud, obnoxious fools gifted with an ability that people would trade a kingdom for. The only thing entertaining about them is how utterly pathetic they are.

Not that we're any better, of course. The greatest legends from across the world, brought here to play _soldier_ for a group of spoiled magus." He downed a second glass and twisted his face into a sneer. "The only good thing about this whole farce is getting to relive the events that made me a legend in the first place. What about you, Rider? How are you coping with playing nursemaid to a snot-nosed brat?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 21, 2010)

Refilling Assassin's glass, Rider sat down a bit straighter in the easy chair. "I'm happy enough to have a chance at seeing the world far after my demise." Rider said, also refilling his own glass. "How I've affected it, how people have advanced, all these numerous things, it's amazing from the view of any man!" Rider continued excitedly. "For me, this Heaven's Feel is just a diversion from enjoying the New World." Rider said, taking a quick sip. "Isn't that how any man would feel? Yet my other rivals choose to be wholeheartedly serious in their pursuit of winning, which isn't a bad thing." Rider said bemusedly, grabbing something from a nearby cabinet. Throwing it to Assassin, he explained that it was an efficient communication device called a cellphone, then quickly demonstrated how it worked. "Many things in the New World border on magic! It's these types of advances that make me so interested in it." Rider finished his ramblings, taking a seat again.

"Also, Ilya is very well mannered."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"That's it? That's all the ambition the _great_ Julius Caesar has? To play with trinkets until he dies again?" Assassin chuckled. "No empires, no conquest, nothing of worth? I thought you'd be a harder man than that, Rider, but if the only reason you invited me in here was to show off your shiny baubles, then I guess I misjudged you completely. Unless you've got something important to say, I'll be off with those two, and leave you with your toys and your little Empress."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 21, 2010)

"My rival, of course I'm still interested in conquest and rebuilding my empire in the New World." Rider said, a sinister shine in his eye that quickly disappeared, something that reminded Assassin of his own look before he killed a victim. "Don't hesitate to call if you're in a pinch, I wouldn't want my rival dying anticlimactically after all." Rider continued, before taking another sip of wine.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "My rival, of course I'm still interested in conquest and rebuilding my empire in the New World." Rider said, a sinister shine in his eye that quickly disappeared, something that reminded Assassin of his own look before he killed a victim. "Don't hesitate to call if you're in a pinch, I wouldn't want my rival dying anticlimactically after all." Rider continued, before taking another sip of wine.



"Hrm." Assassin pocketed the cellphone Rider had thrown at him, grabbed the two immortals, who were far easier to handle now that they had fallen asleep from the alcohol they'd ingested, and turned to leave. "Be seeing you, Caesar," he said over his shoulder before concealing himself and leaving.

Physically, it wouldn't make much difference - whilst he were concealed, he had a limp immortal under each arm that was clearly visible. But still, concealing himself lowered the chance that Archer or Caster could sense his presence.

And though he felt no different physically once he'd made himself invisible, a calm settled upon him. This was time to think rationally, not to make knee-jerk decisions. Fundamentally, not much had changed. He had always meant to kill the Masters, regardless of how they organized themselves - and he had a plan to draw them out, one by one. First things first, he had to find a place to store these two.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 21, 2010)

Saber had ultimately decided to return his Master to her original abode, the home in which he was summoned. From the outside it appeared to be a home fit for nobility, but Saber knew the interior from his summoning. It was a disgusting and vile place inside, and the residents were equally improper. 

Regardless of his personal feelings, he needed to grant safety to his Master. Saber politely knocked on the door, waiting for a response. He didn't want to draw attention to himself by tearing the door off its hinges. 

Although it was late, it appeared that his Master's brother, Shinji, responded. Without a word, he moved past Shinji and placed his Master on the couch, not wishing to properly search for her room. Saber sat on a chair across from the couch his Master rested on, he would wait until his Master awoke. At which point he would continue gathering souls to restore his reserves of energy. It was a crude method that he did not particularly enjoy, but it was definitely effective.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 22, 2010)

Isaac had woken up from his drunken stupor. Looking down, he saw that he was flying a few feet off the ground. "YEAH! I can fly!" Isaac shouted, trying to spread his arms, only to find that he couldn't move them. Looking up, he saw the Claire impostor. "Hey! Where are we going!? Let me go! Let me go! Let me go!" Isaac shouted, his flailing waking Miria up. "Wow! I can fly!" Miria said, apparently thinking the same thing. "No Miria! The bad guy's got us in his clutches!" Isaac said to Miria, both of them flailing like fish in an attempt to escape Assassin.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 22, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Isaac had woken up from his drunken stupor. Looking down, he saw that he was flying a few feet off the ground. "YEAH! I can fly!" Isaac shouted, trying to spread his arms, only to find that he couldn't move them. Looking up, he saw the Claire impostor. "Hey! Where are we going!? Let me go! Let me go! Let me go!" Isaac shouted, his flailing waking Miria up. "Wow! I can fly!" Miria said, apparently thinking the same thing. "No Miria! The bad guy's got us in his clutches!" Isaac said to Miria, both of them flailing like fish in an attempt to escape Assassin.



"Stop your squirming." He wished he'd had the foresight to get Rider to gag and bind these two again. Not that they stood much chance of escaping, but he could have done without the din.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 22, 2010)

Suddenly, both Isaac and Miria exploded in Assassin's arms, organs and blood spread throughout the road in a fine mist, making an amazingly loud sound, bursting with such power that it damaged the nearby buildings. Assassin himself had managed to escape serious injuries, aside from two large burns on his sides and arms, injuries that were already healing themselves. Slowly, the chunks of body started to move towards each other, and in Assassin's shock from the random explosion he forgot to gather up the pieces. Isaac and Miria reformed naked a few hundred meters away from Assassin. "What just happened?" Isaac asked, taking advantage of Assassin's surprise to attempt running away, covering his groin. "I dunno! I guess we just got lucky?" Miria responded, also covering herself. Quickly hotwiring another car, they sought to get as much of a headstart as they could before Assassin returned to his senses.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2010)

Standing by his Master in prayer like state, Caster called upon an invisible force, like a giant hand, to grab Riesbyfe Stridberg and carry her to their location, preferably in such a manner that would keep Reisbyfe helpless when she arrived.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 22, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Standing by his Master in prayer like state, Caster called upon an invisible force, like a giant hand, to grab Riesbyfe Stridberg and carry her to their location, preferably in such a manner that would keep Reisbyfe helpless when she arrived.



Riesbyfe thought of resisting.  It should be the first thing to do as she would not be able to protect the Masters when captured. She prepared her conceptual weapon for a counter attack. An attack like this should be easy to break out of. As she was about to attack, she stopped. This might work to their advantage. Stopping her attack, she stopped struggling and stayed silent.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 22, 2010)

Now that Saber made his mind, and Saber (the Spanish one), Lancer where gone she faced the agent of the Church "I don't know under what circumstance you are joining this holy war knight of the Church and advise you to keep your weapon down, any further meddling of you and this war can turn in all out trouble with the Mage association and the Holy Church, I would let you go under your word to go back to Italy and report the Tatari dismiss" Index continue to look in the deep eyes of this person, "your battle is over for now, you have no need to protect any further those masters you already pay them enough with your protection here".

Give her back to Caster and the knight she examine Shirou and look for Archer and finally through this was over for the night and taking from her robes a paper "everyone lets go back to the castle we are done here, Assassin you are welcome to join I don't see you here", "Mediator I would take you with us for the moment you have my word you would be release as soon as we are safe, and you are welcome to help us save this boy life".
...............................................................................................

Satsuki was kind of impressed, still sad about the fact that they really didn't manage to take down even one master and with her link to archer she silently said "sorry archer seems we failed, can you pick us with that thing?".

Taking the now unconscious boy and the girl Index called Arthuria she waited as she saw the home of this kid, it was not a battlefield and without even seeking it he have entangle himself on a war.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 23, 2010)

_I can't believe they're not even checking to make sure I'm dead,_ Aarne thought as he heard the others conversing. He made sure his breathing was minimal, and mentally commanded Lancer _Enter Spirit Form before Caster can sense you, then come here. If they see through this ruse, I'm going to need you here to protect me._

He couldn't believe that Emiya and that blasted Saber had betrayed him as well, to join up with Caster's Master. It may not have been all that surprising considering the drivel she spouted about not involving innocents in the war, but for them to conveniently forget that her team had tried to level the building whilst they were all asleep...

And even then they'd have likely won this whole thing if it hadn't been for the Matou bitch and her Saber fleeing the field. As Lancer confirmed he had arrived, he made a note to hunt them down and express his disapproval _personally_, once he'd recovered.

-----

Assassin snapped out of his confusion as the two now naked immortals reached the nearest car, and grit his teeth together. Maybe he should cut their legs off, and their tongues whilst he was at it to quieten them for just a while - store them in a sack until he was sure they were in a place he could keep them imprisoned.

His thoughts were cut off as the paper cellphone in his pocket rumbled, and Index's voice came out of it.

"everyone lets go back to the castle we are done here, Assassin you are welcome to join I don't see you here"

Oh, so _good_ of her to notice. And so insistent, too. She hadn't asked him to stay with them when they killed Wallachia, so why would she need him now that they'd completed the task she set out to do?

The answer was obvious - she was calling him back so she could set her new pet Servant on him.

_You're being too paranoid. Are you that certain that a little girl would have you murdered?_

...Even if that was the case, he was busy. Isaac and Miria had bustled into their car and begun to drive away, already with a headstart on him. He pocketed the paper cellphone without saying a word - even if the nun wanted him back just so she could exchange pleasantries, he had bigger fish to fry at the moment.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 23, 2010)

The empty streets of the late night served the two thieves very well, allowing them to get far away from Assassin, but they knew Assassin would catch up to them any minute now. "Wait! I have an idea!" Isaac said, swerving sharply towards the airport exit. Even this late at night, it was guaranteed that the airport was packed, and would be safe from Assassin. "If we're in a place with a lot of people, he can't take us away! It's brilliant!" Isaac excaimed, driving like a maniac. "Right! So where are we going again?" Miria asked, puzzled. "The airport!" Isaac responded, stepping on the accelerator as hard as he could.


----------



## lambda (Apr 23, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Archer had to hurry. Lancer had stopped attacking him which meant that just like him he would be going back to his master. If he didn't want to have to fight in a even worse position, Archer needed to get in and out in a flash.

Zipping through the street at close to the speed of sound, Archer was at the house in litterally a blink of the eye. With the power granted by his Servant status, jumping over the outer wall along with his bike was surprisingly simple, and he landed in the garden with a noise akin to an explosion.

He quickly took in the situation. In the garden stood her Master, index slung over her shoulder and a young manunder one arm. Apparently rather than finish off their weakened ennemies, his Master had decided to take prisoners. How foolishly naive of her, this would only bring them trouble in the long run.

Still, there was one man here that had not gained his Master's mercy, and luckily enough it happend to be Lancer's Master. After tonight, he had no desire to face the Servant in battle again. Killing the man right now would be the better move, just a few shots in his head and that problem would be dealt with.

That, or a command seal would bring Lancer down on his head even faster. It was too bad, but retreating was more important right now;

Never slowing down, Archer snatched his Master along with her various packages, vaulted over the wall of the Emiya house once again, and vanished into the night.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 23, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Now that Saber made his mind, and Saber (the Spanish one), Lancer where gone she faced the agent of the Church "I don't know under what circumstance you are joining this holy war knight of the Church and advise you to keep your weapon down, any further meddling of you and this war can turn in all out trouble with the Mage association and the Holy Church, I would let you go under your word to go back to Italy and report the Tatari dismiss" Index continue to look in the deep eyes of this person, "your battle is over for now, you have no need to protect any further those masters you already pay them enough with your protection here".



Riesbyfe gave her a look of disbelief. Clearly this girl did not know the concept of honor. Abandoning someone who have saved her from death and slavery was unthinkable. Once she swore to protect someone, she would see through it to the end. That was how she lived before returning to this world, and that is how she will continue living. It was clear this position was disadvantageous now. She will have to break free.

Gathering the power in her conceptual weapon, she activated the runes and began a chant. 

"Apocrypha, Gamaliel, Ichthys"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 23, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> The empty streets of the late night served the two thieves very well, allowing them to get far away from Assassin, but they knew Assassin would catch up to them any minute now. "Wait! I have an idea!" Isaac said, swerving sharply towards the airport exit. Even this late at night, it was guaranteed that the airport was packed, and would be safe from Assassin. "If we're in a place with a lot of people, he can't take us away! It's brilliant!" Isaac excaimed, driving like a maniac. "Right! So where are we going again?" Miria asked, puzzled. "The airport!" Isaac responded, stepping on the accelerator as hard as he could.



Assassin hesitated as he saw them turn into the airport. A part of him wanted to simply cut his way through anyone and anything that got between him and his new toys, but cooler thoughts prevailed.

He was more than a mere butcher - he chose his targets well in advance, rather than simply picking them at random off the street, and he would not risk the reward of the two immortals by attracting attention from some holier-than-thou hero who felt obliged to avenge these people.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 23, 2010)

"It worked Miria! We got away from the Claire actalike!" Isaac shouted, tiredly sitting down on a bench inside the airport lobby, the car parked outside. "Yeah! He almost cut us up! How did we escape again though?" Miria wondered, taking a seat next to Isaac. "Obviously, it was a miracle! God blew us up so that we could get away!" Isaac exclaimed with a gesture. "God is a good God." Miria contemplated, leaning sleepily on Isaac. "Yeah, now we just have to stay here until morning." Isaac said, also leaning on Miria. They both quickly fell asleep, even with imminent danger just outside, undisturbed by the hustle and bustle of the airport.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Riesbyfe gave her a look of disbelief. Clearly this girl did not know the concept of honor. Abandoning someone who have saved her from death and slavery was unthinkable. Once she swore to protect someone, she would see through it to the end. That was how she lived before returning to this world, and that is how she will continue living. It was clear this position was disadvantageous now. She will have to break free.
> 
> Gathering the power in her conceptual weapon, she activated the runes and began a chant.
> 
> "Apocrypha, Gamaliel, Ichthys"



While leaving the guy house Index issue one last order to Caster "consume the pillar and the fire purify whatever spirit and human its there caster but dont damage the property any more, I gave them the option to surrender" now taking a look back to the Knight Index uther some words as she saw her doing a chant and mystic code backfire hitting her.

"Now mrs knight, you honor have been saved and you have pay back your deed, please dont make me take more drastric measures, the girl who save your life and her servant leave you behind to die, be mindful of your position and the position you hold to outlookers of this war" after saying this she just let herself fall without any more strengh to hold her body and rest while Archer carry them on his robot.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Saber start moving a bit for Satsuki confort when Archer got close to them, she just hear something like "let me go traitor"... Satsuki just heavily signed "Hey look there Saber-chan, I am working with Index and I am the master of Archer, just rest for a while and save your energy".


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 25, 2010)

Saber noticed the sun rising over the distance, it was Sunday now. He had mentally kept track of the days after taking a brief glance at the school calender from his second day. Rin had been asleep on the couch for about two hours. 

Saber got up and found some paper, jotting down a quick letter to leave behind. His handwriting was sloppy and just knowing how to write in the proper language didn't make the unpracticed act any easier. Still, when he was done he had his location written down, and if Rin actually needed him she could always contact him or summon him through the command spell.

Although he wasn't entirely comfortable with it, Saber left him Master alone and unconscious in the Matou house. With that, he began his walk to Kotomine's Church, for it was the only one he knew of.


----------



## Serp (Apr 25, 2010)

Avy was enjoying his new found power, it was invigorating. He felt the pride of the people to their land feed through to him. When a man was happy the soil grew crop, Avy could feel his joy, when a woman was grateful for the crisp juiciness of the apples on her tree he felt power. Avy loved it.

It was then a Patriot entered. "Master, master, I have word or Matou Rin."

Avy's eyes narrowed. Although now legally a Matou, Rin was one of the only people who could take his grasp of the land away. Being Tohsaka by blood bound her to the land their ancestor once owned and gave her a stake in the inheritance of the land.

"Tell me everything."

...

When the patriot had filled him in, Avy nodded.

"Then Twinkletoes, run out and deliver her a message at Matou mansion to meet me here in the city hall under ceasefire treaty to discuss certain issues, seal the pact with magic and then return here with her answer."

"YES MY LORDO!" Tinkletoes shouted before running out of the hall.

Avy rubbed his hands together, his command seals on show. Ones for Berserker and one for the city.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 25, 2010)

Berserker returned to the mansion after a rousing game of execute the less-stable minions. Sadly his ability to inspire madness could result in uncontrollable minions that had to be put down. But it meant more mana to harvest anyway, so killing them was a win-win situation.

He could feel something in the air. His master was about to do something big, and whatever it was, He was going to be a part of it. Like he had any other choice in the matter, but it was much better for everyone if he was compliant.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 25, 2010)

It was finally morning, and all of Rider's preparations could take place. Rider sent his guests to the airport personally, with nothing odd happening aside from seeing Isaac and Miria asleep on a bench. Rider contemplated that they must have escaped from Assassin by going into this airport, clever people. Having a final conversation with his guests, they all sat down as they waited for the giant metal bird to take off. Rider could marvel endlessly at his first time seeing one of them in person, but decided not to.

"This is farewell, I hope this trip hasn't been to uncomfortable."
"It was." 
"Yeah, definitely."
"Still hurts a bit, but I guess it was okay."
"Thanks for the funding! You can have all the samples I left in your mansion!"
"What samples?"
"Rider knows, don't worry about it mistress."
"Then I bid you all goodbye, have a safe trip! Enjoy the rewards of your heroism."

Rider finished just as the announcement for the plane to take off was sounded. Waving them goodbye, he quickly got into his parked limousine, Ilya asleep in the front seat next to Rider. Driving quickly to Kotomine Church, he saw Saber trudging up the hill in plainer clothes, walking to conserve his Master's mana. "Good morning, my rival! You're going towards Kotomine Church as well I assume, would you like a ride for the rest of the way?" Rider offered, pressing a button to open the automobile's doors.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 25, 2010)

"For what purpose does Emperor Julius Caesar of Rome seek to enter a Church on our Lord's holiest of days?" Saber questioned, deliberately showing that he was well aware of the man's identity. 

He had no intention of involving himself with any Servants today. This was the Sabbath, a Holy rest given to all by the Lord. It was today that he would enter Church, undergo communion, listen to sermons, ask for forgiveness, and atone for his sins, which were numerous.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 25, 2010)

"I don't plan on fighting you today, unless you yourself strike at me." Rider said calmly and without a trace of pressure. "I have to deal with the mediator Kotomine, as do you." Rider said, stating the only reason anybody would want to go to Kotomine Church. "However, if you can't stand the sight of me so much that you would forgo safe transport, then I have no reason to force you." Rider finished, the door to the automobile still open.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 25, 2010)

"Attacking the mediator is against the rules, do not be foolish." Saber replied, once more being reminded of how much he hated this man. The way he talks as if he has any such authority to attack the mediator. The way he acts as though the rules are beneath him. The way he shows his attitude as a despicable ruler.

"I have no need to attack the Father." Saber accelerated his pace, as if he could out pace Rider's car, while still seeming human.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 25, 2010)

Rider closed the door while keeping pace with Saber in the limousine, the window completely rolled down so he could talk properly with Saber. "Attacking the mediator? Surely you jest, does deal mean attack someone? What I meant was that I had to have a talk with him." Rider said with a short laugh, noticing the brief moment of realization on Saber's face.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 26, 2010)

"There is no need to talk with him, unless you plan to surrender." Saber replied calmly, trying to recover from his logical jump. He began walking to the top of the hill, noticing an unusually few amount of people.

They're War was no doubt the cause of this, in fact, Saber was surprised that there were more than a dozen people even heading to Church. These people must be proud Christians, hoping to follow the will of God regardless of the danger. Even if these were mere peasants, there was something inspiring about their drive.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 26, 2010)

Reaching Kotomine Church before Saber, Rider parked the limousine to the side, then woke Ilya up. "It's time to meet Kotomine, are you ready for this?" Rider asked his Master. "Of course, I've been ready since I met you, Rider." Ilya responded in turn with a straight face. "Hahaha, is that so?" Rider finished rhetorically. Straightening his tie, he entered the Church and sat down in the back pew along with Ilya, Kotomine not batting a lid at them.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 26, 2010)

A blond man entered the room. He gave Rider and Ilya a casual glance, then stopped in his tracks. An ominous smile slowly formed on his face. The man raised one hand lazily and bought his fingers together, as if to snap his fingers. He stopped at the last second, then turned and approached Kotomine. The two of them spoke in a low voice for five minutes. During their talk, neither one glanced at the pair sitting down. As they finished, the man walked back from the way he came from while Kotomine approached Rider and Ilya.

"I see you have found your master. I take it you want the command seals transferred to her?" Kotomine asked him.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 26, 2010)

"There isn't any other reason I would come here, except maybe to have an amiable chat with you." Rider said with a calm tone, summoning a legionnaire then withdrawing the TATARI's hand from him. Dismissing the legionnaire, he passed the dismembered hand over to Kotomine, Command Seals still glowing bright on the back of it.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 26, 2010)

Without a word, Kotomine took the severed hand. He took it to the altar and set it down.   He placed his palm onto the command seal, then placed his other hand onto Ilya's head. After a few seconds ,the severed hand disintegrated into dust. Strange markings appeared all over Ilya's body.

"It is done. I probably don't need to warn you that you should take better care of your Master. You've already lost two after all."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 26, 2010)

Saber had finally made his way into the Church, he sat alone on one of the benches. There were so few people, that each group of people could easily occupy their own bench. There was some shame to be felt, knowing that you are partially responsible for draining the life from the halls of God.

Saber was steadfast in his faith though. Even if he was a participant in the Holy Grail War, he would not ignore his commitments to God. The duty to The Lord Almighty superseded his duty to a cup that received his blood. He would wait for Mass to begin.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 26, 2010)

"I should know, I did most of the work in killing both of them." Rider said with a sharp flash in his eye, admitting the truth, not caring that Saber had just come in. "However, I am quite partial to this girl." Rider continued, patting Ilya on the head. Rider was overflowing with power and mana, so much more even than when Dio was his Master. "Now we can't lose!" Ilya said, enjoying the weight of Rider's presence on her enormous amount of energy. "Thank you very much mediator, I should treat you to a meal before the war is over." Rider said as he dragged Ilya by the hand, starting to walk outside.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 26, 2010)

_Now!_ As the Servant on the motorcycle sped past and grabbed a pair of Masters, Aarne sent a mental signal to Lancer. The large man summoned his even larger horse, and grabbed Aarne in a single hand as he sped past the two Servants remaining at the Emiya Household. 

Both of them had followed the escape of the motorcycle-riding Servant, and neither were able to respond to the subsequent escape of Aarne and Lancer. Lancer, who looked more like a walking corpse than anything else.

Had Lancer looked healthier, Aarne would have risked a fight and aimed to take out the _second_ Saber that had betrayed him that day before retreating from Caster, but like this he wasn't sure that they would have won.

"Just get us out of here, Lancer. We'll figure out what to do next." He had to find a new place to live, and figure out a new plan considering how completely the previous alliance had fallen apart. _This was going to be yet another long day_, he thought with a sigh.

-----

"Master!" Saber made to give chase, but it was clear she would not be able to catch the Servant who had grabbed Shirou and Index, not with these injuries or a vehicle of her own. 

She turned to ask Caster to do  something - shoot him from behind or help her give chase, but the man just watched with a faint smile, as if there was some joke being played that nobody knew except him. Gritting her teeth, Saber turned back, ready to give chase and hope that she could at least follow the Servant's path, when the other girl here, the one who had fought and wounded Shirou, grabbed her arm with surprising strength.

"Let me go," Saber growled at the girl - the Servant that had just passed must have been hers, and she was letting him get away. She just shook her head and sighed.

"Hey look there Saber-chan, I am working with Index and I am the master of Archer, just rest for a while and save your energy".

"...oh." Saber averted her eyes for a moment, hoping she wasn't blushing at this mistake. Satsuki should have told her about this beforehand... But at the same time, Saber had been reluctant to even talk to the woman who not five minutes ago had tried to punch a hole through Shirou's stomach. "Then... If we're all working together, why did your Servant go on by himself?"

No sooner had she said that than a flurry of activity sounded from within the house, and Lancer burst out on his horse, with Aarne Edelfelt clutched under one arm. Again, they were gone before the others could stop them, but this was far more serious. She knew Lancer was a fearsome combatant, and Aarne must surely hold a grudge against Shirou after their fight.

They would be back, she could sense it. But at least Shirou and she were in what seemed to be a more stable alliance - they would be prepared for the inevitable fight.

-----

They weren't leaving, not anytime soon at least, as far as Assassin could tell, grinding his teeth with impatience.

Well, that was fine. They were a distraction, nothing more. He knew their faces and their names and they would _not_ elude him forever. Nor would this exploding trick they had work on him again.

However, he had something more to do here - by wasting his time hunting these two, he'd passed up the chance to kill at least one Master. He had to make up for lost time, and he had an idea for how exactly to do that.

The man who called himself his Master - the mediator of this war, who had been visted by most, if not all of the Masters in this war when they came to confirm their participation, and the information of their names and faces had been passed on to Assassin, though the man had kept any further information to himself. Still, if they were Magus of note, they would have residences, mansions bearing the name of their family.

It was time to take the fight to them.

And so he headed off towards Miyama.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

Now that Rider had a proper Master, he could look into the sneaky business that happened last night. Rider lost almost twenty spies the night before, in an odd way that could only belong to the only Servant Rider hadn't met face to face. Remembering that he visited the Tohsaka Mansion earlier to stop Riesbyfe without investigating it, Rider decided to give it another check.

Entering his parked limousine beside the church along with Ilya, they drove at near sonic speeds to the Tohsaka Mansion, only slowing down slightly due to morning traffic. "Where are we going Rider?" Ilya asked Rider innocently. "We're going to investigate the bastion of Fuyuki's protector, there is almost no chance he isn't a Master." Rider responded, then continued. "Oh? We're going to snuff out Tohsaka?" Ilya said mischievously. "Think of it as reconnaissance, we'll only attack them if they attack us first." Rider said flatly. "That's no fun!" Ilya exclaimed. "Of course, we will have to mess with them a bit." Rider said with a twinkle in his eye, already planning something. "Is that so? I hope you'll surprise me Rider!" Ilya finished happily.

After a few minutes of driving, they reached the Tohsaka Mansion near the top of the hill. There were far more trees up here than the lower areas, but it was a minuscule amount compared to the Einzbern Forest. Parking the limousine nearby, Rider walked to the front door of the Tohsaka Mansion, Ilya following closely behind. Rider deftly pressed the doorbell and waited for someone to answer.

=============

Isaac and Miria had woken up, a security guard having prodded them with his baton. "Why'd you wake us up?!" Isaac asked panicked, remembering that they were being chased by Assassin. "Well sir, you'd fallen asleep on the floor, and were obstructing the passengers." the police guard explained, looking a bit angry. "But it's so soft! Isn't it made for sleeping?" Miria asked haplessly. "No, now please exit the airport, you've overstayed your welcome." the guard finished, forcefully pushing both of them out.

"What a rude guy!" "Yeah!"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 27, 2010)

Miyama had, admittedly, been an area Assassin had explored less than Shinto - he was drawn to the beating heart of the city, its teeming recesses and dark corners. Miyama was a backwater compared to the other half of Fuyuki City, let alone the colossus that was the London of his day, Queen of all Cities.

Still, that was probably a reason so many Masters used it as their base of operations. He wondered how many other little rats hid away here - he didn't recognise the names of most of the Masters here, but aside from the girl Kotomine identified as "Matou Rin" there had been the foreigner and someone who Kotomine hadn't told him about - a secret that Assassin had not divulged to the priest - if he was going to keep secrets from him, then Assassin would return the favour.

Clicking his teeth irritatedly, he paused when he reached the Foreigners' District, feeling the presence of another Servant - perhaps two, though he couldn't tell at this distance.

Hopping onto a roof, and checking that he had not dropped his concealment, Assassin advanced slowly across the rooftops to investigate.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 27, 2010)

Index spot lancer and his great war horse, such a magnificent specimen truly worth of his master, as he pick up his own master and he command to escape by this moment caster have under control the knight and her weapon was a few meters away from her while she was still under the grip of a unseen force.
"Caster collapse the fire tornado and conflagrate anyone alive or servant inside" she say facing caster while under the hand of Archer, Caster without even waiting for any more "Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, fire of our lord" the fire tornado start to burn stronger and collapse on itself still without harming anything material.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Sacchin was still kind impressive with the metal robot of Archer, even if she could feel the disappointment on his servants with her link, she take a look at the spoils of war, a hole open at the top of the fire tornado up and they were gone, "Where to index to the castle?" she asked just taking reassurance on the other master "Yes lets go there, bedsides is the Sabbath for Moses and we are tired we need come up with a plan and rest".


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

There was a knock at the door, and Rider had introduced himself. The Tohsaka associates inside started running around like a headless chicken. A servant was at their door and he could easily kill them all with a breath or so they thought.

The door opened a crack, and out popped a small man. His face was sweaty and you could see he did not want to do this. "Your rival I assume you mean Aventré is not here, he doesn't live here." the small plump man said. 

Rider stared him down. And the man started to shake. "Erm, well he doesn't live here, but I can give you his address or better yet visit him at town hall, I hear he spends alot of time there." 

Rider stared him down again, the man was openly showing his fear. "Or, we we could call him over, if you would wait a while."

The man made a gesture to a butler behind him.

----

Avy was sitting in his self proclaimed throne. It was then that a man brought the phone to his ear. "Hello?"

"What do you want!" Avy's voice stern, the Tohsaka only called him when they wanted something.

"I see, Rider you say."

"Ok I will be there shortly." Avy hung up the phone.

Avy clicked his fingers and 3 patriots appeared before him. "Looks like I'm paying a visit to the family and a glorified chauffeur. To Tohsaka mansion."

----

Avy arrived shortly, after about 10minutes and stepped out the car. And walked straight towards the man he assumed was Rider. He held out his hand.

"Pleasure to meet you, Aventré Tohsaka, acting mayor of Fuyuki. How may I help you?" Avy smiled his widest smile.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"Aside from ringing this doorbell for what amounts to fifteen minutes and generally scaring everyone inside to death, I am quite happy today." Rider responded cheerfully, firmly shaking hands with Aventre. Noticing that Aventre wasn't wearing any sort of hand protection or cover and was freely showing his Command Seals, Rider continued. "You're quite bold leaving your Command Seals in the open like that." Rider said, letting go of Aventre's hand. Rider took a seat in the grass with Ilya plopping down beside him. "On to business, I lost contact with a large portion of my spy network last night, would you happen to know anything about that my rival?" Rider asked without a trace of killing intent.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

Avy sat down as well. "Well firstly, getting a call out from Servent Rider was something I dropped everything to do, and also brings to light that you must already know I am a master." Avy raised his hand, his master command seals just below his hand and at the start of his wrist.  But Avy gently mused over his other command seal on his left hand, the one he had worked so hard to obtain, the one that stamped him as master if Fuyuki. 

Avy looked at Rider as he asked such a question. The shock although not betrayed in his body flared across his eyes. "Firstly please don't call me your rival, that is already labeling far further than I would like, Avy or Tohsaka is fine. And I am afraid I do not know anything about your loss, but that does not mean I had nothing to do with it." Avy sighed and clicked his fingers. One of his patriots dressed and acted for all extensive purposes ran into the Tohsaka mansion.

Avy ran a hand through his hair and pulled out a cigarette and the end lit itself. "As you have figured yes I am a master, but my Servant is one to do his own thing. And using my command seals so early to stop his playful albeit malicious act, would leave me defenseless when he really causes issues."

His butler returned with a tea pot, cups and some muffins. He took a cup of tea and a muffin and waved the butler to offer Rider and his master. 

"But that is not to say that he was responsible, but incase he is, a heads up."

Avy took a sip, and lowered the cup. He rolled his finger around the edge of the cup and looked at Rider. 

"But you came to ask me this question, I must then respectfully ask you this. If you had a spy faction set up and they vanished you must have been spying on something important."

He took another sip. "Care to share what?"

Before he bit into his muffin.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"It was some spies leftover from an earlier Master, I just found another use for them." Rider said truthfully, taking a measured bite of muffin. "Delicious muffin is delicious." Ilya said satisfyingly, already having finished one. As unlady like as Ilya looked when gobbling down the pastry, she drank the tea with elegance. "You are quite non-confrontational, I believe this is the first time I've seen you since the start of this war." Rider said, chuckling heartily. "You have no need to worry about me attacking you at this moment, so tell me what you've accomplished so far, my rival." Rider finished, taking another bite of muffin.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

Avy nodded, Rider having an earlier master was something he could believe. "I hope you will share the details of your ex masters demise." He said as he took another bite. 

Avy smiled, "Yes I work very much in the shadows, confrontation is not my strong point I would rather let the others fight it out head to head. I plan what I need from my bases and only go to the field if necessary, which is becoming less and less of a matter."

It was quite a site to watch Avy rotate between cigarette, muffin and tea but he did is all with pristine grace.

Avy narrowed his eyes. "I was not worried. And truthfully all I have accomplished is fulfilling my birthright of being Tohsaka by being a man with gaining power over Fuyuki. I see the grail war more as politics less than war. And by getting into the mayors office I have created connections that can serve me well."

Avy was truthful, he had spent all his time gaining control over the city, but he said it in such away that it did not betray that he actually controlled the very ground the buildings were set in, but more on a political scale which ironically enough he owned as well. 

"So I showed you mine are you going to show me yours, what have you been upto Servant Rider?" Avy stressed the name Servant rider as Rider has disrespected him once more by calling him rival, even after Avy had asked for him to stop.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"Fought Lancer, Saber, and Archer, met with Assassin and Caster, participated in the murder of two of my former Masters." Rider said bluntly and with no hesitation. "You do know that being called my rival affords you certain kinds of protection right? Things like me not killing you on sight, especially with your Servant nowhere in the nearby area." Rider continued plainly, a lighthearted twinkle in his eye. Brushing the grass around him with his hands, Rider paused for a while before continuing, taking another bite of muffin. Ilya had been surprisingly quiet during this conversation, only her breathing being heard. "How about you? Which of the other Servants and Masters have you met?" Rider asked, as if he didn't just indirectly threaten Aventre.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

Avy smiled. "Well Rival although the base meaning the same, can be interpreted differently. As I for one feel you were using it as a threat. But I still am not afraid even without my Servant I have ways of keeping myself together." He smiled.

Avy took another drag of his cigarette, he didn't know if Rider had noticed that Avy was not breathing out any smoke at all after each puff of cigarette he took. 

"So you killed your last masters, while young Ilya here, yes I know who she is, is the first master I have met and you the first servant. My servant has tussled with a few earlier and it was then we learned we were not suited for head to head confrontations."

Sipping some more tea he turned to Ilya and then look upto the sky and then grasped a handful of grass and wriggled his fingers down towards the soil beneath it. "You know, you are much more civil that I would have thought, but you are a heroic spirit and I sense you might have been a man that commanded great power by simply the way you talk to me and show me respect. I myself respect that."

Avy had 3 patriots on standby 2 in the car and one with boiling hot tea on a plate, death by etiquette. But he decided to cut straight to the chase.

"There are of course things I would like from you, but I assume that you wanted more from me than to know if I gutted your spies. So...Rival, what can Tohsaka entertain for you?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"A meeting with you, that is all I wanted." Rider said with a faint smile, quickly standing up from the grass. "With this, I've met every Master aside from Assassin's." Rider continued, not caring that he was giving away important information to his rival. "However, you seem like quite a shrewd person yourself my rival, do you have an offer to make to me?" Rider asked directly, turning the tables on the conversation. "Hmm? You seem a bit flustered Tohsaka." Ilya teased, leaning heavily on Rider.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

Avy smiled. 
"Rider, by your class alone this should be known but even more now that I have met you. You seem to be a good man, with leadership strengths. I am a man of shadows, and do not know the subtle small ways of war. I have an army without a general, and you are a general."

Avy also got of the floor. "I propose that I grant you an army to fight in this grail war, make the lands provide for you and you make an allegiance with the Tohsaka. I shall give you the means to fight swiftly through this war and you will give me the path. Like the chinese tale of the zoidiac I will be the rat to your ox. And when the time comes we settle our own personal debt."

Avy raised his left hand with his earth command seal on it. The Ground shook ever so lightly. "I offer you a deal, being the first servant I have met with truly offensive abilities or so I would guess." Avy just gave away alot of important data about his servant in that message. 

"Join me, be my Lanista, take my troops to battle. And while doing so we shall never raise a hand to each other and swear oaths on the command seals only to be broken when we have swept the ground clean."

Avy took another draw of his cigarette. "Although you claimed to have killed two former masters. But regardless you have met the other servants and by fact of not claiming them dead they bested you or it was a tie. If you follow me, I will give you the firepower, the landpower and the manpower to achieve your means. So Rider, Ilya what do you say?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"No thank you, Ilya is the only Master I'll need for the duration of this war, and I've learned by now to have a healthy caution of magic." Rider said jokingly, building up to a climax with no pay off. "I'll help you out when you are outnumbered or outgunned, but nothing more than that." Rider continued, eyes looking sharp. "And if by some misfortune you're the last Master left, you already know, don't you my rival?" Rider finished with a ghastly grin, still without a trace of killing intent. "I will give you a single tip though." Rider said, taking a short breath to inform Aventre. "Try not to visit the church too much."


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

Avy was a little upset at the rejection of his proposal. "You distrust magic which is the only thing keeping you here, what you will gain if you win the grail, magic is your focal point in this world, if you believe anything else you are deluding yourself. And Ilya is the only master you need until you kill her too you mean? My option was a win-win situation for us both but I respect your wishes and will pester you no more on the subject."

Avy's eyes narrowed to meet Riders. "But you offers of help were a sarcastic attempt to anger me were they not, you say when I am out manned yet moments prior you heard me mention I have untrained armies. Outmanned is not the problem, outskilled is."

Avy almost wanted to laugh at the church comment. "I'm not the praying type...Outside of certain conditions."

Avy ran his hand through his hair. "From the moment you first saw me, you didn't trust me and your mind was made up about me, I see that now. Oh well, I tried."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

"Think of it as a pseudo-alliance, I guarantee you'll need my help sooner or later." Rider joked, carrying Ilya on piggyback. "I have my own army under my command, why would I need a new and unfamiliar one?" Rider asked rhetorically, already starting to walk back to his limousine. "People I don't trust, I have killed." Rider continued with a short laugh. "And you're not dead yet, are you?" Rider finished, opening the door to his automobile and plopping Ilya in.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

Before Rider got in himself, Avy answered his last questions be they rhetorical. "If you do indeed trust me, then its not that far of a leap to trust the army I trust is it now."

"Goodbye Rider." Avy opened his mouth and breathed out all the smoke he had been storing inside him, until his whole form was hidden in a smoke screen. And under that cover he found his way back to his car, and back to his throne.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

As Aventre blew out the smoke screen, Rider quickly got into his automobile along with Ilya. "That Tohsaka is such a jerk." Ilya said, pouting while putting her seatbelt on. Starting the car, Rider drove away, thinking of his next destination.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2010)

Avy raced back towards town hall. As his driver stopped the car and Avy got out he noticed something in the air, but regarded it as paranoia. 

He entered being followed by his two patriots, the third was still at Tohsaka mansion serving tea. Everyone else inside bowed to him and he tipped his imaginary hat. He walked all the way back to the mayors office and sat down on his chair. 

In front of him was a map of the city, he had linked it magically to real locations corresponding on the map. Avy picked up a small figurine of a man on a horse and placed it over Einzbern Castle. Also on the map was a small figure of a clown or jester, and he was placed over town hall. 

"And soon all the players shall come forward and the real chess game starts."

It was then a man behind him retorted. "No matter how many queens or kings they hold, you control the board and thus the game." 

"Indeed!" Avy smiled and tented his fingers maliously.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 27, 2010)

Taking a quick detour at a foreign styled diner, Rider sat down to a meal with Ilya. "I'll have the hamburger and fries, that looks good." Rider said, sitting down on the soft couch connected to the wall. "Hmm, I'll have the strawberry waffles! Extra whipped cream!" Ilya requested, playing with her spoon and fork. Investigating could wait until after breakfast.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 27, 2010)

Despite enjoying his new hummer, which was very fun to use when running down random old people, Berserker still felt angry at his master for giving him such a tedious task.

"Stupid boss." Berserker grumbled. "Why can't he get his own estranged sister himself?" 

Said estranged sister was currently in some mansion, but with Berserker's horrible driving skills it was taking far too long. He simply was running into too many buildings. In a saner world, Berserker's actions would cause the police to swarm him like ants in a picnic. But with his insanity powers he need not worry people caring. Plus his master could fix it anyway with his new powers, so it was all good. 

Eventually Berserker was forced to walk to the mansion, more because it ran out of gas and less because the wheels exploded. "I don't even now how something like that could happen." He commented. 

Finally he reached the mansion where Avy's sister was. Berserker was warned that at least half of all the servants could be there recuperating, and with their combined force could crush him. But then again, it is Berserker...

"I'm ignoring that comment narrator." The mad servant entered the church, alerting everyone to his presence. "Is a Matou Rin in this place? My boss wants to make out   talk with you."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 28, 2010)

Seeing a car drive crazily down the street unnoticed by the people, Rider decided to follow it. As soon as Rider and Ilya finished eating their food, Rider payed the bill and got into his car, following the trail of mayhem to where a heavily crushed block of metal. Parking his automobile a bit farther down the route from the dented burning piece of steel, Rider saw a Servant that could only be Berserker at the entrance to the building, and quickly strode to him. "My rival, good morning to you." Rider said politely, demanding Berserker's attention.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

When Rider and Avy were finished with their conversation, Assassin also left, having tucked away the contents of their conversation in the recesses of his mind. He'd considered attacking the Master, whose Servant was clearly not in the area, but decided against it. 

He was in the mood to have a girl squirm and squeal under his grasp, and besides, from what he'd heard, and how he guessed Index and her group would react, they'd bleed each other dry in any case.

So he continued onwards to his next destination, following the telltale sign of a Servant inside a wildly swerving car.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 28, 2010)

It was time to leave, that much Lancer could tell. It was also impossibly difficult to leave, since there was a huge wall of fire that surrounded the Emiya Manor, threatening to fry anything that passed. The duty therefore fell onto Lancer to get his Master to a safe place, for it was not something that any human could ever manage, and there was no Heroic Spirit that was merely human. Heroes, were by definition, people that had surpassed humanity and became legend, and Lancer was one that had surpassed legend and became enshrined as a deity. What no human could survive, he would laugh off like a mere breeze.

"It is said that if your heart is calm as the still water, even fire may seem cool. It seems that this is the time to test the limits of such wisdom, Master." To that end, Lancer grabbed on to Aarne and engulfed the mage's body with his own, shielding the boy from everything the world had to offer with his own flesh and blood. It was an inglorious action, characteristic of suicidal and self-sacrificing fools trying to escape the inevitable end, and Lancer had no doubt that his own burnt body, scarred like it had never been in life, was not pleasant to be near. Lancer was at this point, a mass of exposed flesh and blood vessels that was more horror than man, and it was a regretful state of being. Regretful, but at least he was still alive.

"Come Red Hare, let us ride." Lancer whispered to his steed, nudging the horse forward. The difference was immediate and immense, as the demonic warhorse which had been at rest burst into a full gallop without needing to accelerate, shattering the sound barrier like it was a toy. There was no time for doubt and certainly none for hesitation, and all there was to do was to break through the ring of fire and live. It was not the time to consider pain, to imagine death was even possible, and it was most definitely not the time to calculate the odds of success. All there was was to ride through the flames like it was a gentle fog, and emerge from it unscathed.

There were some things that were important to note about fire. First was that passing through it fast enough made it such that none of the heat passed from the flame to the body. Second was that any area devoid of air was an area devoid of flame. There were also some things special to note about magical fire. Most importantly, it was that Lancer could resist all magic to a great degree. Slightly less importantly, it was that greater magic denied lesser magic, and there were few magics greater than a Noble Phantasm, especially if said Noble Phantasm was a warhorse. The Pegasus were as dragons in terms of their defensive capability, and the only difference between Red Hare and a Pegasus was that Red Hare was faster, but lacked wings.

As Red Hare touched the ring of fire, Lancer released the armour that both rider and steed were wearing, converting it into an explosive burst of raw prana that left in its wake a vacuum, one that lasted for but a moment, but a moment was all that was needed. In that moment, Red Hare ran through the flames at speed that turned even the huge bulk of the Servant and his warhose into a blur of speed that humans could not even comprehend.

Surviving the flame was all that Lancer needed. Any burns that came after could never truly hurt him, and it was impossible for him to look any more burnt after his fight with Archer anyway, and survive he had.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 28, 2010)

Once they were safely out, Aarne let out the breath he'd been holding, and instantly regretted it as he choked on the foul stench of burnt flesh - a stench that would now probably cling to him just as pervasively as it did to Lancer.

Still, that was hardly a major worry - they had escaped alive, and thus, no matter what small mishaps had occurred, they could still win this.

"Well done, Lancer," he said - the Servant had truly proven himself yet again, and that was to be commended. "Though I think we've done enough for a while - we need to find somewhere to lay low for a while and recover."

Of course, that was easier said than done.

"Tell me, Lancer - when we drove around Fuyuki City to scout it out, did you notice anywhere else we could hide out?" The large Servant nodded.

"Yes, Master - I felt a ley-line in Shinto - a place where we could recover quicker." He paused abruptly, and Aarne grimaced - likely, it would be somewhere he did not approve of.

"Go on," he snapped, and Lancer did so.

"It is a park, an open field."

"Open, as in without any cover? Without any defences? You want us to hide in plain sight? It's all very well for you, you can go into Spirit Form, but in case you haven't noticed, I'm not Japanese - I stick out like a sore thumb here."

"That is more easily fixed than one would think, Master. It is easy to achieve a disguise that would fool most - if you tear and dirty your clothes a bit, wear a dark wig and rest in a sleeping bag - people of this era will take no notice of a... vagrant without accomodation of his own." The Servant said this last sentence very quickly, as if trying to gloss over what he'd just asked his Master to pretend to be.

There was a pregnant pause as Aarne tried to formulate an adequate answer to that.

"Are you seriously suggesting I disguise myself as a _hobo_, and squat in the park hoping that nobody sees anything strange?" he finally said. No doubt Lancer had some nugget of 'ancient Chinese wisdom' to try and defend that scheme, but Aarne quite frankly would have told him to stuff it had he given voice to it. "I am the scion of a noble family of Magi. I am _not_ going to pretend to be homeless."

He thought for a moment before continuing. "There's not likely to be much fighting today. We'll go to the park - it's important that you restore your mana and heal yourself as quickly as possible - but I'm not going to wear any disguise like that. If anyone asks questions or looks too interested in me being there, you can just eat their souls - heal yourself faster and protect my identity at the same time."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 28, 2010)

No one seemed to heed Berserker's requests for a meeting, which was disappointing. He wanted to see for himself who this Rin person was so he can know why his master wanted to see her. 

He did meet someone else though, specifically a being who gave off the same aura as he did, meaning he was a servant. "Duh." . He had a little girl with him, who Berserker was more interested in that the servant.

"Who's the loli?" Berserker asked, pointing to Ilya.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 28, 2010)

"This is Ilya, the most powerful little girl in the world." Rider joked, being semi-serious, patting Ilya on the head. "Rider! I'm already 16!" Ilya said whiningly, punching against Rider. 

A blue curly haired boy came out and impolitely asked them what they were doing. "What is your business here? I'm doing something quite important after all!" Shinji said rudely, taking advantage of the time Rin wasn't looking over his shoulder to fire off an air of pride. "We're here to see Rin-Rin!" Ilya answered jokingly, Rider standing calmly beside her. As they were in casual clothes, Shinji had no suspicion that they were Master and Servant. 

"Why would you want to see Rin!? I'm far superior." Shinji claimed arrogantly, waving his hand around.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 29, 2010)

Lancer said nothing as he nudged Red Hare onwards, riding over rooftops and through dark alleys, taking care to avoid where people were likely to be. Lancer had no intention of showing himself to the civilians in the city any more than he absolutely had to, and he was in no condition to present himself to the masses anyway. He could fight endlessly, but maintaining his body still fell onto the power of his Master, Aarne Edefelt, and with his Master completely dry, Lancer had little choice but to ride as little more than a scorched corpse. He had no intention of replenishing his magical energy any other way after all, for when all was said and done, he still had a duty to uphold as an deity of all that was honourable and right.

"We're here, Master." Lancer said as they reached the park, placing the boy on the ground as he returned Red Hare to its stable and turned himself invisible, hiding his presence to all but another Servant and the strongest of mages. It was probably an unnecessary measure: very few wanted to stay in the park for long, as though repelled by the blood that had soaked through to the very essence of the ground upon which they stood, a history that Lancer knew nothing about. The only people who would therefore remain were those that sought privacy and would grant it to others.

Still, it was a leyline where the power of the Earth itself flowed like water in a river, and if there was ever a place for magi to recover from a lack of mana, this was it. This, or the other three places where the leylines rested, which were quite unfortunately, nearly impossible to access. The temple, the church, and a mansion at the top of a hill.


----------



## lambda (Apr 29, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "This is Ilya, the most powerful little girl in the world." Rider joked, being semi-serious, patting Ilya on the head. "Rider! I'm already 16!" Ilya said whiningly, punching against Rider.
> 
> A blue curly haired boy came out and impolitely asked them what they were doing. "What is your business here? I'm doing something quite important after all!" Shinji said rudely, taking advantage of the time Rin wasn't looking over his shoulder to fire off an air of pride. "We're here to see Rin-Rin!" Ilya answered jokingly, Rider standing calmly beside her. As they were in casual clothes, Shinji had no suspicion that they were Master and Servant.
> 
> "Why would you want to see Rin!? I'm far superior." Shinji claimed arrogantly, waving his hand around.


 A scratchy voice rose from behind the young Matou. "Enough, Shinji. These people haven't come here to listen to your foolish posturing."

Cowed, Shinji moved to the side and the newcomer revealed himself to their guests. "How interesting, for such a mixed group of to show themselves together at my doorstep." He bowed minutely in direction of Illya. "Ah, and I see the Einzbern Master finally decided to appear in this conflict. Compared to your family's usual method you are quite a bit late."

Adressing everyone now, he continued. "As I understand you're here to meet my granddaughter, yes? Unfortunately, she came back late last night and is in dire need of rest. If you wish to talk to her, you will have to come back later. But if you wish, you can state your business with her now and I shall let her know as soon as possible."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

The sun was already out by the time they arrive to the castle outside Fuyuki city, during the trip Index feel something weird about the lay lines of Fuyuki city, yet pay it no really mind, she was tired and maybe the servants and tatari fight distortion it a bit.

Upon arriving to the castle she did a quick check on the defenses to see none have intrude and no spy was around. "Well seems we didn't get any visits, just follow me or Caster to avoid traps, since its Sabatt Caster would rest today but be sure to stay alert in case some masters try to size this opportunity, I also think the rest should rest." as she say this Caster excuse himself and got inside the castle "I am going to commute with my Master, and enjoy this day" without further notice he enter the castle and was lost, Index took a look to the young boy Satsuki was holding, and grumpy knight forced to come "Well let's not lose any more time and save this man life, Satsuki, Knight please can you assist me? Saber you are to stay out sorry" and so the girls following the diminutive nun got inside leaving both Archer and Saber alone, when almost at the entrance "There's some bread already on the table it would help you restore your prana".

-----------------------------------------------------

Satsuki was impressed really about Archer his skill his tactics and his gadgets still she could barely pay attention to the giant he fought but it was impressive, but she kind of feel she didn't match the expectations of her servant, it was a feeling that could be pass by her link to him, now this boy how stupid he was if Shiki and him meet they would hate each other, to throw one life, while his wish to protect maybe strong it was foolish to do so to that extend.

When they arrive and listen to Index instruction, she sure was tired and this sun was not exactly helping her feel any better, she just nod to Index and start following her leaving Archer with Saber "You two don't kill each other while we are gone, and please Ray take her inside so she can rest a bit I want to talk to you when we done".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 29, 2010)

"Hold, Master of Caster. Whilst I agreed that I would aid you in ensuring this war did not claim any civilian lives, I cannot allow you to take my Master somewhere I cannot protect him. I swear on my honour as a knight that I will not harm you, but neither will I allow you to take my Master somewhere I cannot defend him."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 29, 2010)

lambda said:


> A scratchy voice rose from behind the young Matou. "Enough, Shinji. These people haven't come here to listen to your foolish posturing."
> 
> Cowed, Shinji moved to the side and the newcomer revealed himself to their guests. "How interesting, for such a mixed group of to show themselves together at my doorstep." He bowed minutely in direction of Illya. "Ah, and I see the Einzbern Master finally decided to appear in this conflict. Compared to your family's usual method you are quite a bit late."
> 
> Adressing everyone now, he continued. "As I understand you're here to meet my granddaughter, yes? Unfortunately, she came back late last night and is in dire need of rest. If you wish to talk to her, you will have to come back later. But if you wish, you can state your business with her now and I shall let her know as soon as possible."



"This is the Holy Grail War after all, what's stopping me from telling Rider to burn this mansion down and killing everyone?" Ilya said menacingly and mischievously, showing her true colors. Rider looked slightly bemused at what Ilya just said, but otherwise let his Master speak for the moment. Rider was quite interested in seeing what Ilya was made of, and therefore just stood there and let her speak. "You can have Rin come out, or we can go in and meet with her, it's your choice Zouken." Ilya finished caustically, displaying her familiarity with the old man.


----------



## lambda (Apr 29, 2010)

Zouken chuckled condescendingly "Burn my house, child? Have the Einzbern fallen so low they would forget the rules of a magus?"

His amusement dissipating into a patronizing smile. "My granddaughter is sleeping,"he said patiently " and I am loath to awake her right now when she's in so much need of rest. And that is no way to ask for permission to enter someone's home." Chided the old man.

"Do you speak for everyone present, child? Are you at her service too?" He asked Berserker.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 29, 2010)

"You're still far too serious Zouken, that's no way to respond to a joke." Ilya said endearingly with a reaching pat to the old man's shoulder, smiling reminiscent of Lizlehei. Her near death experience with the vampire appeared to start leaking Lizlehei's memories to her, but she didn't have nearly all of them yet. "No, the only Servant I need is Rider and MAAAYBE Shirou, Berserker is completely unrelated to us." Ilya said truthfully. "It was nice seeing you again Zouken, although I don't know why." Ilya finished, already starting to walk away, Rider following closely behind.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 29, 2010)

Assassin grimaced as he saw a familiar form push the yapping blue-haired boy out of the way. He couldn't be there, because Assassin had killed him. And he hadn't regenerated like Isaac and Miria - the corpse was clearly a corpse.

But still, he was alive again, despite being indisputably killed. Perhaps he had some form of immortality similar to the two bumbling fools... Not that he'd keep this one like he planned to with Isaac and Miria - he didn't get any pleasure from killing this Magus; it was more like relief, an escape from the wrongness of him even _living_.

A wrongness that was easily fixed, of course. Everything died eventually if you stabbed it enough. Hopping down from his rooftop perch, Assassin revealed himself, ignoring the other Servants. He wasn't here to fight them, he was here to kill those that could not stand up to him, everyone in this house. The Servant likely wasn't here - if it had been, it would have attacked by now, or otherwise revealed its presence, so all that were left were humans.

Well, he wasn't sure about the old man. No human had ever instilled such... disgust in him. He'd breathe better once he was dead, that was for sure. Drawing his cleaver, he slowly advanced with a sneer on his face and slaughter on his mind.

"Hello again. Remember me?" he jeered.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 29, 2010)

Turning around quickly, Ilya took a point at Assassin. "Don't you dare noface, one wrong move and I'll have Rider gut you." Ilya said menacingly, a trace of hatred in her tone and eyes, Rider looking quite amused interested at the current performance. "I'm the only one who can do something like that to Zouken!" Ilya claimed haughtily, not caring that the person who she was opposing was a Servant.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 29, 2010)

Assassin barely listened to the small girl talking at him. He wasn't going to allow the creature standing before him to continue existing, and when he was done with him he was going to move in and kill everyone in this house. And if the little girl continued her bleating, then once he was done, he'd move on to her.


----------



## lambda (Apr 29, 2010)

Zouken chuckled quietly. "Hold, child. There is no need for such aggressivity on my behalf. This Servant and me are... acquaintances of sort."

He turned toward the menacing Servant, his calm never wavering. " I remember you, young man. Servant Assassin, I presume? What is your purpose here?"



Watchman said:


> "Hold, Master of Caster. Whilst I agreed that I would aid you in ensuring this war did not claim any civilian lives, I cannot allow you to take my Master somewhere I cannot protect him. I swear on my honour as a knight that I will not harm you, but neither will I allow you to take my Master somewhere I cannot defend him."


Archer stepped in front of the other Servant. "While I can understand your desire to guard your Master, I have to ask that you respect the wish of mine. You are perfectly aware of how easy it would have been for us to finish you off earlier. Your continued survival should be enough proof of my Master's good will."

Taking the bread on the table, he offered it whole to Saber, not keeping any for himself. "Take this. this is yet another of Caster's "God" miracles. It should restore your mana by quite a bit." 

Hopefully, she would understand the peace offering.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 29, 2010)

Assassin adopted a thin smile.

"You know that well enough, Magus. The same as last time." _You're going to die, and you *know* you're going to die, and this time I will personally burn your corpse to ash._

-----

Archer spoke truly, and Saber knew this. Had Index or Satsuki meant to kill them, they had ample opportunities to do so back at Shirou's house. She was still ill at ease about not being at her Master's side to protect him, but if they were to survive here, she would need to trust the Masters of Caster and Archer.

She accepted the bread that Archer offered, and gave a silent nod of thanks to the other Servant, and took a step back to signify that she wasn't going to press the matter.

"Very well then. I'll wait here." They wouldn't harm Shirou, of course - if they'd meant to, they'd have done so earlier. If they meant to do so, they wouldn't even have given them the courtesy of arriving here as guests.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 29, 2010)

Saber sat quietly, for the first half, listening intently to the words of Father Kotomine. It was the Liturgy of Word. When the priest read from the bible, and taught them all its meaning. Saber had read the bible before, he was a noble so it was possible for him. However, there was a difference. Reading the bible to oneself, and hearing the bible read by a man of God were different.

There was a second part as well. The Liturgy of the Eucharist. It was at that point where they prayed. It had been a long time since Saber had prayed. He prayed for a victory. There was no shame in doing so. If all actions are gifts from God, then praying for something that can be done, even with one's own power, is not unreasonable.

The Liturgy of the Eucharist ended with the Communion. Where Saber took in the body and blood of Christ. By the end of it all, Saber had garnered far more respect for the Priest, Kirei Kotomine, a great man indeed.

There was only one thing left for Saber to do, after the mass, Saber would need to make confession and ask the Father what must be done for atonement. There had been many sins that he could recall, and even though he knew that when he died, he would return to the Throne of Heroes, and not Heaven, his soul wished to be clean. So now, he would enter the confessional.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "This is Ilya, the most powerful little girl in the world." Rider joked, being semi-serious, patting Ilya on the head. "Rider! I'm already 16!" Ilya said whiningly, punching against Rider.
> 
> A blue curly haired boy came out and impolitely asked them what they were doing. "What is your business here? I'm doing something quite important after all!" Shinji said rudely, taking advantage of the time Rin wasn't looking over his shoulder to fire off an air of pride. "We're here to see Rin-Rin!" Ilya answered jokingly, Rider standing calmly beside her. As they were in casual clothes, Shinji had no suspicion that they were Master and Servant.
> 
> "Why would you want to see Rin!? I'm far superior." Shinji claimed arrogantly, waving his hand around.



Berserker grinned. The little girl was most entertaining, but Berserker knew stories. And in this story, there was no way the little girl would survive. "Aw, look who thinks she's Fate Testarosa." He patted Ilya's head, then whispered something to Rider's ear. "I know the plot. It ends bad for her." 

He didn't pay the random person any heed, even if he was a Matou. He seemed like someone with potential, but compared to Aventre or Rin he was a meat shield at best.



lambda said:


> A scratchy voice rose from behind the young Matou. "Enough, Shinji. These people haven't come here to listen to your foolish posturing."
> 
> Cowed, Shinji moved to the side and the newcomer revealed himself to their guests. "How interesting, for such a mixed group of to show themselves together at my doorstep." He bowed minutely in direction of Illya. "Ah, and I see the Einzbern Master finally decided to appear in this conflict. Compared to your family's usual method you are quite a bit late."
> 
> Adressing everyone now, he continued. "As I understand you're here to meet my granddaughter, yes? Unfortunately, she came back late last night and is in dire need of rest. If you wish to talk to her, you will have to come back later. But if you wish, you can state your business with her now and I shall let her know as soon as possible."



The old man though, Berserker could notice. He reminded him of the Sun King, sans mole. "Well, it's not like boss man needs her right now." The insane servant shrugged. "He just wants her to know that Tohsakas should stick together. If she wants to know more, just head to city hall. There will be cookies."  

Fighting here would be a bad thing, Berserker could feel. His class provided him with instinct unparalleled, and although he often ignored it this time he couldn't. "No, I don't work for jailscagliettibait." He turned to Ilya. "I like you. Too bad you're going to die."

As for the other servant who appeared, Berserker ignored him. He was boring, plus he had an aura of britishness. Berserker hated the british. "Hey you, limey! Go eat your horrible cuisine elswhere! Preferably with an talking ferret!" Having exhausted all his available Nanoha references, Berserker left, his duty done. "Or is it?"

"It is." He admitted.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 30, 2010)

Around two hours later Index bring herself to the main dinner hall where a grumpy Archer and Saber sat without saying a word to each other “My you two should at least try to interact a bit with each other, Lady Arturia your master its still in a delicate situation at the moment but his life is no longer at risk, the knight insist to stay at his side so you are welcome to stay there, food would be serve later on” a soft and shocked look appear on index face… it was Sabbath… Touma didn’t came… caster its taking a break… which means there’s no one to cook… the horror… her face was in such a way none could imaged the terror this means.

Without saying a word she let herself fall the raise like a zombie… and waved to Archer “I would be on my room I need some rest and to think in important plan to … (a really soft whisper) ‘get food’”… after almost go out and with a face fit for a horror movie “oh yeah Satsuki go directly to her room she want to talk to you but she say she was tired”… after that she drift like a shadow.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "I like you. Too bad you're going to die."



You could see Ilya's eyes narrow slightly. "I know I am going to die eventually, but I'm sure you'll be dead far before that time." Ilya said condescendingly to Berserker, leaning slightly against Rider. "Goodbye Zouken, I think we'll be meeting a few more times during this war." Ilya said with a faint smile, already starting to walk away, Rider following closely behind. Ilya seemed to be moving at a purposefully slow pace, as if expecting Assassin to make a move. Ilya thought that if Assassin tried to assault Zouken, a quick stab from Rider would dissuade him. Rider was the strongest Servant after all, because he was her Servant.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"Thank you, Master of Caster." Saber got up immediately and followed the directions Index gave her to find her Master. 

Riesbyfe was already in the room, and Saber gave the other woman a measured look - she was a servant of the Matou girl, the Master of the Other Saber, so her presence here was strange.

Still, she had not attempted to harm Shirou, who certainly appeared to be on the road to a full recovery.


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2010)

Zouken 's brows rose in genuine interest at berserker's declaration. "I see, I will pass the information along."

Then his lips twitched in what might have been a small grin. "At my age, death is nothing but a foregone conclusion, Assassin. However I don't think it will be your blade who'll put these old bones to the grave."

With that, the Magus turned away and walked back into his house, seemingly unworried by the menacing Servant standing on his porch.

----
Archer nodded at the nun, quickly heading toward the room had chosen Satsuki and knocked at the door. "You wanted to talk to me, Master?"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, that was it. He'd expected more of a fight from the Magus now that this time he was forewarned, but if that was not to be the case...

Assassin leapt, and swung the cleaver at the swollen head of Zouken.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

"Rider!" Ilya shouted quickly, not bothering to gesture. A powerful red scutum wielded by a legionnaire appeared in front of Zouken, easily blocking the cleaver blade. 

"I warned you noface." Ilya said, eyes containing a trace of hatred.


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Well, that was it. He'd expected more of a fight from the Magus now that this time he was forewarned, but if that was not to be the case...
> 
> Assassin leapt, and swung the cleaver at the swollen head of Zouken.


"Too bad Assassin, it appears I am well liked. What a nice change of pace." 

As if nothing out of place happened, the man continued walking, calmly heading toward his kitchen. "I do not know why my existence irritates you so, but since it seems you won't have as easy a time as you thought taking my head, maybe we could talk about it? Would you be interested in some tea?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Dismissing the legionnaire with a short wave of his hand, Rider appeared to be grinning widely. Ilya herself seemed to have calmed down, but was still slightly cautious of Assassin. "Yes, I'd like some of this tea you're talking about." Rider said unfamiliarly to break the tension, trying to remember if he had ever drunken anything called tea.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"Girl, you will get out of my way or I will kill you. I'm giving you one warning." Assassin concealed himself and leapt away from the shieldbearing soldier. "Children have no business meddling in murder, now leave before I take my knives to you."

He didn't respond to the taunting of Zouken. He'd kill him soon enough. Kill him and everyone else in that house. Kill him and everyone else there and anyone else that had the _misfortune_ to cross his path today.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

"Unfortunately, I can't let you do that my rival." Rider said to Assassin, running his hand through his hair. "I'm quite partial to this girl as my Master, as I have no doubt stated before." Rider continued, a sharp look in his eyes. "And as long as my Master wills it, I can't allow you to hurt the old man either." Rider finished, seemingly enjoying himself.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Assassin was quiet for a moment, then chuckled.

"Well, the only Servant I'd planned to fight was Archer, but if you're going to get in my way..." Assassin took off at a sprint, flinging a knife at Ilya whilst he brought his cleaver in a great arc to Rider's neck.

_I'd have had to kill you all at some point anyway, might as well start now._


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2010)

"Please don't be too loud, my granddaughter is in need of peace."

Outside, Shinji discretely closed the front door and ran away as fast as he could.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Assassin was quiet for a moment, then chuckled.
> 
> "Well, the only Servant I'd planned to fight was Archer, but if you're going to get in my way..." Assassin took off at a sprint, flinging a knife at Ilya whilst he brought his cleaver in a great arc to Rider's neck.
> 
> _I'd have had to kill you all at some point anyway, might as well start now._



Instantly summoning his armor, spear, and shield, Rider was easily able to rebuff Assassin's cleaver strike, hopping a few steps back after shoving Assassin with his shield. At the same time, he summoned a legionnaire to protect Ilya, the legionnaire blocking the knife then scooping Ilya up, moving away from the battle. "You can do it Rider! This should be easy for you!" Ilya encouraged, grievously underestimating Assassin while under the legionnaire's protection.

"It's too bad, I guess I won't be able to have any tea."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Assassin knew that in a proper head-to-head battle he could not defeat Rider - the other Servant was simply too strong for him to overpower. However, likewise, Rider could not attack a being he could not see - this meant the initiative for attacking lay in Assassin's hands. Jumping into the air, he threw knives as he travelled in an arc over the Servant's head.

As he made his descent, he tried another strike, this time from behind Rider, again aimed at his head.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Rider quickly blocked the knives from the front with his shield, and noticed just in time that Assassin had disappeared from view. Suspecting that Assassin would attack from behind, Rider swiveled, barely deflecting the speedy knives. A single knife made it through his strong guard, but it only made a slight dent on his armor. Assassin seemed to have cloaked himself once again, and could probably attack from any direction. Holding his shield and spear tightly, he waited for his rivals next move.

"My rival, you are quite cunning." Rider complimented, not knowing where in the area Assassin was.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

_Don't stop. Don't give him time to recover. Don't give him time to react._ Assassin leapt and leapt and leapt, striking out with his cleaver sometimes from the side, sometimes from the rear, sometimes at limbs rather than the head. Every time, Rider managed to either block or deflect the blow.

"Just _die_, you old bastard!" _Why is he defending the Matou anyway? Doesn't he *want* one less rival?_


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

As Assassin overextended himself in frustration, Rider took the opportunity to shank him with the spear. Assassin was nimble enough to dodge, but the stab left a rather large gash on Assassin's right side. "In a war of attrition, I will always win." Rider boasted, fixing his grip on his spear and shield. "Perhaps you should use your Noble Phantasm? I've used mine after all." Rider suggested, noticing the ensuing look on Assassin's face.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"I already have, you idiot," he sneered, though it trailed off into a slight wince at the injury he'd received. "You think an Assassin's attacks _wouldn't_ be aimed at the Master?" he gave a harsh chuckle. "I've just been holding you here, away from her. If you hurry, you can still save the girl's life - or you can stay here, let her die and protect the Matou. Your choice, _Emperor_."

And again, his Presence Concealment took effect, hiding him from view.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

"If an Emperor can't trust one of his soldiers, who can he trust? I'm confident in my legionnaire's ability to protect my Master." Rider responded straightforwardly. The legionnaire was a few hundred meters away at this point, just in sight of the combat between Assassin and Rider. Since they were out of earshot, Rider boldly started to speak. "My Master said to protect the Matou, if you recall. However, if you escape now and come back here later, there won't be anything I or my Master could do about it would there? It would be out of my grasp, isn't that right my rival?" Rider suggested, twinkle in his eye. At this moment, Assassin remembered something Rider said yesterday.

"I'm not interested, though I'll help you if you are outnumbered or outgunned."


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Assassin grit his teeth, but the other Servant had called his bluff, and it was clear he would not overcome him.

"...Very well. You can tell your Master you were successful." He backed away then, though it was difficult - he wanted to kill something oh-so-very-much.

But he could always take out his frustations on other people, and with a little patience would achieve his goal anyway. So he retreated to a rooftop to watch for Rider and his Master's departure.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

At Rider's signal, the legionnaire quickly carried Ilya back to the front lawn. "You're dismissed, good work my friend." Rider complimented, then dismissed the legionnaire and his armaments with a quick gesture. "Did you win Rider?" Ilya asked inquisitively. "I successfully repelled Assassin, though he got away." Rider said honestly, even if there was more to be said. Knocking on the door, Rider started to speak again.

"Are you finished preparing the tea? I am quite parched, and I'm interested in how it tastes."


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Watchman said:


> So he retreated to a rooftop to watch for Rider and his Master's departure.



With Assassin's superior eyesight as a Servant, he saw Isaac and Miria walking at the base of the hill. "Okay! Now, do we eat Chinese or Japanese food for lunch today?" Isaac asked enthusiastically to Miria, rubbing his stomach. "I wanna try some Mexican, let's look for one!" Miria chided happily. "Maybe Miria, maybe!" Isaac responded, looking around as if a Mexican restaurant would be located anywhere near there.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"Ah, how fortunate." Looks like he'd found a good diversion until such time as Rider and his Master had left. And truth be told, what he really needed right now was to kill something or two _painfully_.

With that, he set off to reunite himself with the hapless immortals, and reintroduce them to the sharp edge of his cleaver.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

"So it's settled, we're going for Mediterranean." Isaac finished, brows furrowed in thought. "Yep! Now all we need to do is find one! And how lucky, look over there!" Miria answered pointing at an outdoors ramen stand. Both of them walking quickly up to it, Isaac said his order. "I'd like one beef gyro please!" Isaac requested, not knowing that danger was extremely close.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

There weren't many people around this early in the morning. _More's the pity_, just street vendors and the occasional passing car. And of course the two immortals. _We should start where we last left off, I think._

So Assassin's greeting to his chosen targets was the swing of his cleaver at Isaac, and a knife thrown at Miria's back.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Taking the hit squarely, large chunks of flesh fell off, yet there was nobody there. "OUCH! What was that?" Isaac asked, the chunk of flesh returning to his body, then continued slurping his beef ramen. Removing the knife from her back, Miria winced from the pain. "This isn't a funny joke Isaac." Miria said deadpan, then picked up the chopsticks that she didn't know how to use. "These beef gyro's are delicious though." Isaac said, complimenting the food, the stall owner looking absolutely horrified.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 30, 2010)

"Come in Ray" no matter how much Archer looked it was just a school girl rather tired letting herself rest on a bed, she then move her head to see Amuro Ray stood on the door, with a gesture she motion to get close and sit on the edge of the bed "I don't know what kind of life you got before you came under my service Ray but you where given a second chance to live, I am your partner not your general try to enjoy it a bit also" she say while resting, a tiresome tone on her voice as she hug him a bit and get in a better position "I am hungry, so hungry, but I also want to talk to you, we have secure a good base and while we didn't kill any master I am sure we break their alliance and 2 of them are wounded, did you get any information of the saber girl?" she just let her head rest on his shoulder "How do you think things are going so far?"

After a bit of chat... whispering something not with words but with her link to him "I need you go to the tatari dismiss location and bring anything of his body he left behind".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

With one hand, Assassin grabbed Miria by the scalp before placing one foot on her shoulder, and revealed himself.

"Hello again," he said, and pulled on the head of Miria until her bones creaked with the strain. "Did you think I'd forgotten about you two?"


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Miria couldn't respond from the pain, and was in fact just screaming. Isaac started to pound on Assassin, but his fists had little to no effect on a Servant. Reasoning that maybe the Claire actalike could be hurt by his own weapons, Isaac deftly picked up the knife Miria removed from her back and attempted to stab it into Assassin's arm. The stall owner had run away, presumably to report this to the authorities or privately piss his pants in fear.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Assassin caught Isaac's wrist as he tried to stab him, having dropped his cleaver to do so, and squeezed hard enough to break the man's wrist. Spying the stall owner trying to run, he released Miria, picked up the knife Isaac had dropped, and threw it at the fleeing man.

"Can't have witnesses, can we? No, higher ups don't approve of that. Now come along, come along, we have a lot to catch up on, and I do have other people to see today." As he said this, he stepped on Isaac's left shoe to hold the leg in place, and then drove his other leg at the man's knee-joint.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Neither of them could do anything except scream or cry for help at this point, and the did both as loud as they could. It was their only hope now, the corpse of the owner in plain view a few meters away. Isaac futilely tried to reach for the cleaver, mustering up his resolve to do so.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"Are you stupid?" Assassin stomped on Isaac's hand as it grasped for his cleaver. "Do you think you can _fight_ me?" he kicked him in the face and lifted the cleaver. "If you want it so much, then here, you can _have_ it!" and with all his force, Assassin brought the cleaver down onto Isaac's head.

He was laughing all the while, almost hysterically so, as he turned to Miria, to deliver to her the same treatment.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

Seeing as nobody was answering the door anytime soon, Rider walked with Ilya back to the limousine. Driving down the hill, Rider noticed Assassin was torturing what looked to be Isaac and Miria extremely onesidedly, Assassin also seeing Rider's automobile leave the Matou House from the far distance. Taking a detour as to avoid Ilya noticing Assassin, Ilya decided by herself that she would take back the Einzbern Castle today. "Let's go to my castle Rider, I think the people there have overstayed their welcome." Ilya said cheerfully, excited at the prospect of reclaiming her territory. "We can go and visit big brother after too, that'll be fun right Rider?" Ilya asked with a pout as they drove towards the Einzbern Forest.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"Oh." That soon? Well, he'd had fun. Plucking his knife out of the stall owner's corpse, Assassin loped over to the recovering immortals.

"Stay here. I've got some business to attend to, but if I return here and you're gone, I'll find you - just like I found you now, and I'll show you what happens when I _really_ try to hurt somebody." With that image of his cheek-splitting smile fixed in the attention of the two immortals, he concealed himself.

He made his way back to the Matou mansion almost jubilantly. So what if he'd suffered a wound fighting Rider? (a wound that had healed by now anyway) The encounter with the immortals had lifted his mood, and now he'd be able to exterminate a whole family of Magi, one of them a Master to boot.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 30, 2010)

As soon as Assassin left, both Isaac and Miria desperately scrambled away, crawling then running as fast as they could down the hill. "I don't think I could've taken much more than that Isaac, it hurt so much!" Miria whined, saying what both of them were thinking. "We need to find another safe place Miria, somewhere that Claire actalike can't find us!" Isaac responded, then ran over to a car parked in an illegal zone. "We can steal this car, it would have cost the driver a lot in parking tickets!" Isaac justified, hotwiring the car as Miria got in. "How about the Church Isaac? I heard that there's this awesome guy called God that could protect anyone!" Miria claimed, pitching the idea to Isaac. "It's better than nothing, and if this God really exists then I'm sure he can protect us!" Isaac responded, driving full throttle towards Kotomine Church.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2010)

While Ilya and the Matous had tea, Berserker was once again sidetracked by something interesting. 

Golf. 

"Fore!" He screamed, jumping into Shinji Matou's room with a golf bag full of various types of golf clubs. "I challenge you to a duel of golf!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2010)

No one was in the room, which made Berserker sad and bored. 

So while he was in the place he decided to sneak into Rin's room, infecting every random household worker with his madness as he went there. Caring not for manners and such he kicked the door open and barged in. "Aventre Tohsaka wants a word with you at city hall!"


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Reaching the Matou mansion, Assassin didn't even hesitate before kicking the front door off its hinges and continuing inside.


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2010)

From his safeplace in the deepest part of his residence, Matou Zouken let outs a loud chuckle. " So, two of those children decided to challenge me in the end. How interesting." 

With one word of power, Zouken disabled the spell that hid the negative influence years of his presence had created. With another incantaion, he activated his defensive barrier around the house. Now, they were trapped. Even for Servants, it would require great knowledge of sorcery or powerful magic resistance to escape the house.

"Well then, my dear granddaughter. Let's entertain our guest."

The Darkness winked in answer.

--- 

At the church at the other end of the town. A hauntingly frail and desperate voice echoed weakly in Saber's mind. " Help me!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2010)

There was still no one in the room, which made Berserker bored again. So he decided to 'liberate' every maid and manservant he met, transforming them into patriots. They may not be as powerful as his Committee of Civil Safety but they would do. 

An evil aura began emanating from within the building just as Berserker turned the mansion chef into a raving anthromorphic radish. "Oooh, a boss fight." He said, grinning.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"Ah." Assassin's head jerked towards the source of the strange power. He'd felt that.

"A welcoming reception? You're too _kind_, Magus!" a weapon in each hand, he advanced slowly. Clearly, the Magus was playing for time. What a moron - did he truly think he could compete with a Servant?


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2010)

As the two Servants searched through the mansion the atmosphere darkened, growing more oppressive and foul. It was like the air itself was hindering the Servants. Slowly, they could feel their power ebbing away, eaten by the house they had invaded.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2010)

For some bizzare reason Berserker's power was weakening. His prana was being drained faster than it should be, and each step felt more and more like going through a brick wall. 

Still he ventured on with his minions, heedless of the power being drained from him.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

It was like wading through a quagmire. The carpet seemed to suck at Assassin's heels, and the air barred his passage.

"Enough _games_, Magus! Are you that afraid to die like a man?"


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2010)

Zouken's voice echoed throughout the house. "You two seem tired."He said amiably. "Why don't you join me downstairs?" he asked with a deep laugh.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

As Assassin heard the Magus' voice, it only reinforced the self-evident truth that the old Matou had to die. However, as he prepared to venture down into the cellar and confront whatever trick the old man had prepared, Assassin felt the telltale signature of a Servant approaching him, accompanied by loud noise...


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2010)

The old man was pissing Berserker off. He couldn't care less about anything else now, he wanted him dead. 

Berserker then felt another familiar presence. It was the servant earlier, the one who didn't have a little girl with him. He looked just as pissed as he did, which gave Berserker an idea.

"You, brit!" He yelled. He still hated him though, he was british. "Let's kill this bastard!" The insane servant smashed the floor open and jumped down.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

"Sure." Of course he wasn't going to let the other Servant steal the target he'd marked down for death, but he had no problems with letting him go first and taking the brunt of any traps the old Magus had set.

Lightly hopping down the hole Berserker had left, Assassin scanned the area for enemies.


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2010)

The basement's ceiling shattered and Berserker jumped down, quickly followed by Assassin. They landed with a wet splash in what seemed to be sewage. Sitting in a shadowed corner of the room, Zouken watched it all with a amiably face. "Oya? You're quite the disrespectful guest."

If the air in the house had been like thick mist, the basement felt like they were suddenly trying to walk underwater. They tried to take a step toward the chuckling old magus but they found they could not move, as though their feet had been cast into concrete.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2010)

"What, do you crap glue or something?" Berserker snarked, not at all worried by the malevolent mist that covered the basement. No matter how strong Zouken's magics where they were no match for a Servant.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Assassin didn't pause. When he felt that his legs would not move, he threw  a knife at the form of the old Magus - as soon as he was dead, his magecraft would dissipate.


----------



## lambda (Apr 30, 2010)

The knife flew toward the magus, as fast as a bullet. As old and weakened Zouken was, there was no hope for him to dodge or defend itself from the attack. the knife pierced through the old man's head without a slowing down, killing him instantly and pinning him to the wall behind. 

Yet the atmosphere in the basement did not weaken. Rather it felt to the Servant as though the oppresive power around them had grown yet again.

*"------------!" *

In another corner of the room, a new presence gloved in darkness revealed itself.

The bottom of the pool vanished. Like caught in quicksand, the Servants fell themselves pulled down, as their sense of self was assaulted by pure hate and insanity.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 30, 2010)

Assassin paused for a fraction of a moment. He'd assumed the old Magus to be the one behind all this, but he was clearly dead and yet he was still stuck.

"You, Berserker - I noticed other presences upstairs - were they something to do with you?" he said as he drew another knife and threw that at this new presence. He put away his cleaver and with his now free hand reached for his Noble Phantasm, in case things turned worse.


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

Reaching the Einzbern Forest within a few minutes, Rider properly parked his limousine just outside the boundary, withdrawing a bicycle from the trunk for use in tight spaces. Ilya tightly holding onto Rider's back, they biked through the thick forest with ease, showing maneuverability and speed impossible from even the most accomplished biker. As they rode through the forest, Rider thought through his plans, plans that he would need to perform without a hitch if he were to fight this many of his rivals. "Ilya, do I have permission to tear down the castle if I cannot retrieve it?" Rider asked, smiling though Ilya couldn't see it. "Of course, it's either yours and mine or nobodies." Ilya responded, digging her face into Rider's back. For a moment, Rider stopped thinking of his plans and contemplated how nice it was to have a proper Master, but quickly went back to his former train of thought. His rivals were not to be underestimated after all, and a single minuscule mistake could cause the death of him or his Master. Continuing to speed through the forest, they were almost at the castle. 

=============

Isaac and Miria burst into the church, car parked haphazardly outside due to their fear of Assassin. Sitting down on one of the pews, they noticed that everyone was quiet aside from a man in black robes. Staying quiet and paying attention, they listened to Kotomine's sermon.


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2010)

Satsuki finished her wine, intent on continuing her discussion with Archer, but the man stood up and frowned. "Archer?" 

"I suppose it was our turn to be attacked." The servant sighed. "It's Rider, he's approaching fast.... And there's someone with him, I think."

Without another words, Archer walked out of the room and hurried to the one Saber and her Master was resting in. "Saber, there's a Servant incoming. I you wish to fight, I suggest you get down to the hall."

Archer crossed the room and opened the window. "I will be going ahead and flank him."

That said, Archer jumped down the window and rushed into the forest.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 1, 2010)

There was an endless field of swords. The sky was a deep orange, and there was the heat of a thousand forges, as though the infinity that was the unlimited swords was surrounded by the fires of all the stars in the sky. In the middle of that absolute expanse there stood a hill, and upon that hill stood a hero. It was the culmination of all the dreams that Emiya Shirou had seen in his life, every night where he could not remember what he saw in his sleep coming together. Whenever he emptied his mind, there was a sword, and no wonder, for there was no part of his body that was not a sword. Emiya Shirou's body was made of swords, and Emiya Shirou was the bone of his sword.

"Guh. What just happened?" Shirou groaned as he woke up in an unfamiliar place, surrounded by unfamiliar people. He remembered fighting Aarne, then there had been an attack by enemy Servants, and he had tried to protect Saber, but he had no idea how he had tried to protect Saber, and certainly had no idea how that fight turned out at all. All he could remember was the golden sword, and the rest was like static, as though he was trying to keep himself from knowing what he had done. Nevertheless, he could still feel the mark of the Command Seal on the back of his hand, and he knew that Saber was still alive. That was enough for now. He had protected the one he had chosen to protect, even if he could not protect everyone.

"Everyone? Wait, where's Matou and Aarne?" Shirou sat bolt upright suddenly, scanning the room for his guests and finding none of them. Shirou had been wrong. He had not protected everyone he chose to protect. He had promised that he would do everything to keep them from harm so long as they were in his house, and now he did not even know what happened to them. That was no way for a superhero. Even if he could not save everyone, he would always save all the hostages from the robbers. That was what it meant to be an ally of justice. A superhero that did not lose. He had failed to do that much, and he had merely shown that he was still too weak and too immature to become a true superhero. Too immature, even though Kiritsugu said that it was an ideal that needed a child to achieve.


----------



## Watchman (May 1, 2010)

Saber registered Archer's message with a nod, but her attention was fixed on her awakening Master, who truly looked none the worse for wear despite the injuries she had seen him receive... The injuries she had been unable to protect him from.

"Master, it is good you have recovered, but you must wait a moment. There is another Servant launching an attack on us. The Masters of Caster and Archer can explain to you what happened, but I must help protect this castle." With that, she left the room and made her way downstairs.


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

“uhhh what? That jerk!!!!!!!!!” unfolding the paper she send a message to everyone “Rider is coming, seems someone is with him, everyone gather in the dining room” (Great just great, while my prana its good thanks to caster food I can’t say the same for my bloodlust… well not that I want to hold back to that arrogant jerk that put Tohno-kun in danger), she dashed to the country yard of the castle, watching Saber jump out of the window.

A few moments later the nun enter the room, she seems lacking sleep this was no good “Everyone, caster told me he is not taking action unless Rider openly attack due to personal reasons… the Sabbath, the spells should slow him down to come here any plan?” she remain silent.

Satsuki try to catch saber “Archer its already out to intercept as there are no civilians around he can go all out, Saber you are the least informed about Rider so let me do a summary for what we know, he rare fights himself, it seems that somehow things that should happen somehow manage to avoid him, like a clear shoot, etc. His main forte its to summon different skilled warriors to assist him, while each it’s a bit lower than a servant it seems he can keep calling him even if they are defeat… plus he have a ego as big as his mouth. Also index just inform us Caster its in no condition to fight at the moment”


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

Reaching the large engraved door of the Einzbern Castle and leaving his bicycle against the wall, Rider used the embossed knocker three times, making loud rings throughout the castle lobby, showing that he was there. Although they probably knew he was here as soon as he set foot in the forest, it couldn't hurt to make a formal introduction. "This is Servant Rider, I'm here to reclaim what belongs to my Master." Rider shouted politely, waiting for somebody to answer, Ilya standing behind him.


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2010)

Avy was sitting in city hall waiting for Berserker to finish his job. But he watched his model of the town and the small statue of the man on the horse had moved towards Matou Castle as well and then later onto Einzbern castle. But the clown was still at Matou mansion. 

Avy became concerned, it was obvious that either Berserker had taken it upon himself to do as he wished or there was complications. If he didn't return soon he would have to take action.


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

Index go out of the main balcony of the castle and saw what was without a doubt the Eiznbern sion, given a low bow "Welcome Rider, Heir of Einzbern I don't mind given back this place to you, but sadly we are at war times already and I have no intention to  surrender nor listen to your demands" Behind the group of Rider was already Saber and Satsuki at each other side, "We have alreay boosted the defense as when you came to the Tatari incident, if you want the castle back try to take it by all means".


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

"If you don't mind giving it back, then you can simply get out." Ilya said caustically, not paying attention to anything after the first sentence.


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

“Feel free to take it back if you can” with this Index got inside the castle aiming to move to the most resilience room of the Castle, taking out the paper she whisper everyone “Guys I would see what I can do to bring Moses to action, do what you can to bring down Rider but try to keep the master alive, I don’t want unnecessary bloodlust… if its impossible to save her at least make it as painless as possible.

Satsuki after hearing the message “Me and saber would try to distract him and force him to fight all out” then she took the paper down did a bit of breathing “Saber chan… I am sorry about your master but for the well beign of everyone, support me please I am not as good in close combat as you servants, we have to give archer a nice shoot” she leave and charge towards Rider using reinforce mainly to boost her defense as she waited for the legionary.


----------



## Watchman (May 1, 2010)

"Understood." Saber took a quick sidestep, then came at Rider from a different angle than Satsuki.

With her sword concealed by Invisible Air, Saber sent a feinting blow at Rider, to measure his reach without committing herself to an attack - the important thing here was to gauge his ability, not simply rush in.


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

Instead of summoning a legionnaire, Rider gripped his spear and stabbed Satsuki repeatedly on the sides and stomach, inflicting wounds far shallower than they would have been without her reinforcement, but still horribly painful. Satsuki retreated backwards slightly, her wounds already healing. Ilya herself stood back a bit, lest she get caught in the crossfire. "Go Rider!" Ilya cheered, knowing her Servant would win. A red scutum appeared out of thin air to block Saber's blow, rebuffing her to keep space for his spear. Standing next to his Emperor, the legionnaire took a battle stance.


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

Satsuki grabed the spear of Rider and push him close to him, grabbing him by the neck and holding him on the air then pressing his body to the floor to smash him, even a servant would be hard pressed to not suffer damage from this kind of attack. She change her fingers to claws and aim for the throat of Cesar, mentally to Archer, "try to get that anoying brat, I would try to keep her from his visual area, if the worse thing I leave everything to your command".


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2010)

The instant Rider engaged Satsuki, bullets flew toward Illyasviel from the direction opposite to Saber. As Archer had already fought before, he knew a single shot would serve little purpose. If Rider sent only one man, they would tear right trough his defense and the child he was defending both.


----------



## Watchman (May 1, 2010)

The Legionnaire was nothing compared to the knights Saber had fought over her lifetime. With a brief burst of mana, Saber batted its shield away before reversing her swing, aimed at the legionnaire's chest. 

If the information Satsuki gave her was correct, these soldiers would be not so much a threat as a distraction, something best suited for Archer's Master to deal with whilst she engaged Rider directly, so the sooner Saber could relieve Satsuki and take her place in fighting Rider, the better.


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Satsuki grabed the spear of Rider and push him close to him, grabbing him by the neck and holding him on the air then pressing his body to the floor to smash him, even a servant would be hard pressed to not suffer damage from this kind of attack. She change her fingers to claws and aim for the throat of Cesar, mentally to Archer, "try to get that anoying brat, I would try to keep her from his visual area, if the worse thing I leave everything to your command".





lambda said:


> The instant Rider engaged Satsuki, bullets flew toward Illyasviel from the direction opposite to Saber. As Archer had already fought before, he knew a single shot would serve little purpose. If Rider sent only one man, they would tear right trough his defense and the child he was defending both.





Watchman said:


> The Legionnaire was nothing compared to the knights Saber had fought over her lifetime. With a brief burst of mana, Saber batted its shield away before reversing her swing, aimed at the legionnaire's chest.
> 
> If the information Satsuki gave her was correct, these soldiers would be not so much a threat as a distraction, something best suited for Archer's Master to deal with whilst she engaged Rider directly, so the sooner Saber could relieve Satsuki and take her place in fighting Rider, the better.



Rider dismissed his spear, Satsuki trapped in her own forward motion, unable to correct her course, but managing a short slash on Rider. Instead of taking advantage of the situation to land a fatal blow, Rider retreated slightly and summoned a legionnaire in front of Ilya, acting on a hunch when he saw light reflect off something in the forest. The legionnaire was summoned just in time to block the bullets, and though a few made it past the block and injured the legionnaire, Ilya was safe. The legionnaire fighting Saber was caught completely off guard, taking the hit wildly to his armor, being flung into the air, an enormous cut going from his stomach to shoulder, and would have been cut in half had it not been for the legionnaire's armor. Dismissing the airborne legionnaire and summoning him back next to himself, Rider was heavily enjoying the conflict. Healing the shallow wound with mana, Rider also summoned his full set of armor to protect himself from his formidable rivals.

Rider and the two legionnaires were surrounding Ilya, protected from all sides by their shields. This was just the start of the battle, and it would only get harder from there.


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

Sacchin jump back to avoid been on this clash of monster.... funny she was a monster herself "Uhhh not now" even if she took the wine of moses and her prana was ok she still need blood to calm down her other... needs, she try to take control over her body and just say "Saber... if I can't control myself make sure I don't kill any innocent please" as she say this her pupil took a sharp edge and she bite her hand... ahhh warm... maybe those legionaries would satify her with both claws the go towards one with greater speed trying to impale him.


----------



## Watchman (May 1, 2010)

"Master of Archer, leave Rider to me. I'll trust you to keep my flanks safe," Saber said to the girl beside her. It had been admirable that she was willing to take on a Servant head-on, but like Shirou, though powerful, she was best placed supporting a Servant, not acting as the main strike.

But she felt that she had gauged the ability of Rider from his brief exchange with Satsuki, and it was not one that could compare with her prowess. Using Mana Burst to lend speed to her strikes, Saber launched a flurry of attacks at the Servant.


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2010)

The shot kept pouring on the hurt legionnaire. Quickly they overcame the lesser apparition's defense and destroyed him. Once again Illya was without protection and bullets flew at her. 

Then from a completely different direction bullets flew toward the small Master, as another gun was added to the mix.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 1, 2010)

"Wait, Saber!" Shirou shouted uselessly as his Servant left the room, rushing into a fight that he knew nothing about. In the first place, he did not want to seek battles. If Saber wanted to win the Holy Grail War, then that was her right, but Shirou had no idea who the enemy was or what they were after, and he could not say if it was an enemy if he wanted to fight. Still, when all was said and done, Saber was his Servant, and he had promised to help her just as she would help him. No matter who she fought, so long as she did it with the honour that befitted the King of Knights, Shirou would support her the only way he knew how.

"Trace, on." He chanted, following after his Servant. He focused on the insides of his own body, checking the status of his magic circuits and his own injuries. He was better than he had thought, with all his injuries fully healed and his mana almost back to normal levels. He did not know who these people were, but they had done an excellent job at healing his injuries, which were certainly much worse than he remembered, considering the state of his clothes. Although in the end the great job at healing was more than offset by the fact that he was fairly certain this was the same group that had attacked his house and nearly killed Saber and himself. Of course, Saber seemed to trust them, so Shirou decided not to pursue the matter for now.

Following the pull of his connection with his Servant, Shirou walked through hallway after hallway, wondering what kind of people built a house as large as this. Granted, his place was almost as big, but that had been due to years of haphazard expansion and was at least only had a single floor. This place on the other hand, was a veritable castle.

"Castle, huh?" Shirou felt as though he had heard the term fairly recently, but he could not remember when that was, so he pushed those thoughts to the back of his mind as he opened the huge front doors into the battlefield before him, where Saber was fighting.


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacchin jump back to avoid been on this clash of monster.... funny she was a monster herself "Uhhh not now" even if she took the wine of moses and her prana was ok she still need blood to calm down her other... needs, she try to take control over her body and just say "Saber... if I can't control myself make sure I don't kill any innocent please" as she say this her pupil took a sharp edge and she bite her hand... ahhh warm... maybe those legionaries would satify her with both claws the go towards one with greater speed trying to impale him.





Watchman said:


> "Master of Archer, leave Rider to me. I'll trust you to keep my flanks safe," Saber said to the girl beside her. It had been admirable that she was willing to take on a Servant head-on, but like Shirou, though powerful, she was best placed supporting a Servant, not acting as the main strike.
> 
> But she felt that she had gauged the ability of Rider from his brief exchange with Satsuki, and it was not one that could compare with her prowess. Using Mana Burst to lend speed to her strikes, Saber launched a flurry of attacks at the Servant.





lambda said:


> The shot kept pouring on the hurt legionnaire. Quickly they overcame the lesser apparition's defense and destroyed him. Once again Illya was without protection and bullets flew at her.
> 
> Then from a completely different direction bullets flew toward the small Master, as another gun was added to the mix.



Rider took the attacks of the three in stride, summoning at dismissing legionnaires to reinforce himself or defend their positions. As long as Ilya was protected and unburdened, her massive store could allow Rider to keep defending their position indefinitely. After a few strenuous minutes of fighting, Rider had already summoned seven legionnaires around Ilya, their defense getting stronger and stronger, Saber and Satsuki only getting further drained and tired. If this kept up, they would eventually be overwhelmed.

Ilya was supposed to summon the Berserker Class Servant, Heracles, and her body was specifically made to handle the strain of the divine beast. When she was attacked by a vampire during the summoning and was interrupted, she lost all hope of joining the Heaven's Feel. Rider was the person who restored her hope, and she would keep supporting him for as long as she could. Ilya couldn't allow her strongest and only Servant to die.


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

Index was looking the fight... silly did he really think they would tire themselves on caster territory, even so the fight was not progressing as much as she wish it, so she head to the balcony, and start changing something, this type of inteferance didn't cost any mana she was basically hacking on the mana flow of the legionaries so she miss their strikes of block in terrible ways, while the loli sure had a huge amough of prana this was a battle of attriction they can't lose.


----------



## Watchman (May 1, 2010)

"Rider, you are outmatched." To begin with, it was ludicrous for a single Servant to consider attacking three, on a territory Caster had designated as his Temple. Even if he kept summoning his legionnaires, there was no way that he could maintain this style of fighting longer than she could.

So if it came to it, all she had to do was keep fighting, and eventually he would fall. She recalled from the tutelage of Merlin that Rome had fallen because it was overstretched, and so it was here. History repeating itself on the sacred grounds of the war for the Holy Grail.


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2010)

Rider's bike exploded. With a single bullet, Rider's escape was cut off. No need to hurry now, they would slowly bleed him to death.


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

Rider ignored the destruction of his bike, Rider had other means of escape anyway. Keeping the legionnaires rotated and fresh, Rider held his position without sacrificing an inch of ground. "Is that so Saber? You have to use Mana Burst to overcome the shields of my Legion, can your Master supply you as much as mine does?" Rider asked curiously, but without lowering his guard.


----------



## Watchman (May 1, 2010)

Saber ignored the taunting of Rider. She was familiar with his kind of fighter, those who warred with words rather than actions, and sought to incite their adversaries with taunts and misrepresentations - even ignoring the fact that she had used Mana Burst to test his first soldier, and afterwards against him alone, rather than against every one of his soldiers as he claimed - as if she would even require Mana Burst to deal with them normally, not even considering that they were far slower and less organised than before after Index's interference.

"If you will not yield, then I shall stop holding back." The whirling air that concealed her blade began to howl as it spun faster and faster, and taking a step back, Saber swung the sword in a great vertical arc, releasing the energy of the collected Invisible Air.

"Strike Air!" she called, and released the storm into the midst of the legion.

The attack should render the ordinary soldiers incapable of stopping her, if only for the few seconds she needed to strike at Rider directly. As the legionnaires were occupied, Archer took the opportunity to wreak havoc on them whilst they could not defend, with a barrage of bullets finding their way to the heads, faces and other vital areas of several legionnaires.


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2010)

Despite their clear advantadge, Archer felt that current situation was going to change, probably through Saber's action. Time to step things up on his end, then.

He focused inward, and his conscisousness expanded.

---

Satsuki boggled as she felt Archer's distinctive presence blanket her mind. Her sense sharpened, she was stronger, more focused and she could see in a way she had a hard time comprehending. As she felt now, Rider's legions were nothing to her. She swung her claws and the air exploded in her path, ripping through her ennemies shields and tearing them apart. The road clearly opened, she rushed at Illiyasvei,  claws falling down the small form mercilessly.

---

The psycoframe flared at his side. Archer's focus intensified as he guided his remote weapons directly with his mind. As a newtype of considerable power he had the ability to perceive the future to some degree, and he was using it to clear the path for his allies. Attacking from three directions now, Archer carefully orchestrated the demise of Rider's soldiers. Bullets flew in the air, going for openings that only appeared the instant they reached their targets.

They were nothing the spirits could do against their onslaught and Satsuki and Saber faced their targets one on one.


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

"*Testudinem Formate*!" Rider shouted as mana burst around him, the legionnaires that were heavily injured giving a final push outward to defend the position before being replaced with twenty new legionnaires in a formation reminiscent of a turtle. The barrier created by the legionnaires was strong enough to ward off even Lancer's Noble Phantasm, and wouldn't be broken by a mere gust of wind and metal. "Don't underestimate me, my rivals." Rider said as part of the Testudo, prepared for a long battle.


----------



## Watchman (May 1, 2010)

"Master of Archer, if you can buy me some time, I can destroy that formation," Saber said in a low voice to her ally, before circling around so that the castle would not be in the path of fire. From her new position, she could see that her Master at the entrance to the castle.

"Master, stay back - I don't want my attack to hit you."

It was true, she had underestimated their foe. Not Servant Rider, but the men on whose backs he rode. The men he used so casually as pawns. Men who he treated as no good leader ever should. A king should live _for_ their people, not _on_ them - such was the way Saber had ruled, and the standard she held all to.

Gripping her holy sword Excalibur tight, she took a stance. Servant Rider's fortress was the iron resolve of his soldiers, but Excalibur was a weapon that broke fortresses and vanquished castles, and it would do so here again. Calling out the name of her weapon, Saber struck at the mass of soldiers and steel. This, surely, would put an end to her foe.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 1, 2010)

There was no time to think. If Saber was fighting, then he just had to make sure she won. Shirou had no talent as a mage, and he had no magic that would allow Saber to gain an advantage in this fight. If that was the case, then Shirou himself would have to force a way open for his Servant with his own body and his own strength. Not his skill with the sword, but the might of his image. An image of something that could cut through an entire army, allowing his Servant to strike at its head. To kill the Father of the Fatherland, the symbol of the Roman Empire, was to strike a blow to the Empire itself that could never be undone. To do so, Emiya Shirou had to become a man amongst men, a being capable of defeating the Roman Legion with the blade in his hand and an unbending will.

At least, that was what he had intended to do, but Saber had denied him that chance. From the moment she raised her sword, Emiya Shirou knew everything there was to know about it. He had seen it once before, and that one time had been enough. It was a golden sword filled with an endless light, a blade that would cut through all of its enemies like so many dominoes standing in a line. The Sword of Promised Victory was exactly that: the strongest and greatest of all the holy swords in the history of the world, filled with a greater mystery than the sum of its years. Once it was unleashed, there was nothing in this world that could match its divine light, and the absolute devastation that it would cause would make Rider himself seem insignificant. The Roman Legion would be nothing before it, and the greatest casualty would likely be the forest itself, burnt through by the dazzling light that was Excalibur.

It was an absolute attack, one that cut away everything in its path, and it was an attack that could not be used twice. That was what Shirou could feel, even as Saber started to drain Shirou's mana to recover what she had used. It would take twenty of Emiya Shirou to be able to even match the drain from Excalibur, and almost a hundred to ever fill Saber to capacity, but as her Master he had to do what he could. If that meant standing back and letting her use his body like a battery while she used her treasure, then so be it.


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

Rider only had one shot at this, the only way he could figure out to block what was about to come. "*Testudinem Formate! Testudinem Formate! Testudinem Formate!*" Rider shouted repeatedly as the Sword of Promised Victory was swung, hastily replacing any legionnaires that were absorbed into the light or otherwise weakened, keeping the Testudo as an invincible barrier. The relief of his soldiers by waves was one of the core tactics of the Roman Legion, the only thing that let Rider survive Excalibur. Rider estimated that he lost hundreds of legionnaires with this tactic, his mana reserves heavily depleted, his shield looking like a melted pile of slag instead of the majestic emblem of the Roman Empire, and with numerous serious burns coating his body. Ilya was unharmed seeing as she wasn't part of the Testudo, and as she looked horrifyingly at Rider, she was still sending him mana. "*Testudinem Formate!*" Rider shouted once again, barely able to summon another group of legionnaires to defend himself and his Master. If he could stall long enough, he would eventually have the mana to use his own trump card, and that would signal the end of this battle.

Behind Rider, the forest erupted in inferno, a line swathed through the trees, the water vapor in the air turned into steam.


----------



## Watchman (May 1, 2010)

Formidable indeed...

For Rider to survive even Excalibur was an accomplishment, but the manner it had been done, through the sacrifice of his people, was abhorrent.

"How many of your countrymen will you throw away, Servant Rider? How many before you act as a leader and _lead_ them?" Turning to Shirou, she spoke again. "Master, I know that I cannot stop you from fighting, nor should I do so. However, I ask that you stay close to me, so that I may protect you." 

When he had created the weapon he would use for this fight, she put an arm around him, and leapt to join Satsuki. Here, combined, they could make a wedge to drive through Rider's guard and destroy his forces quicker than he could replace them.


----------



## lambda (May 1, 2010)

Warned in advance of by her Servant, Satsuki had ran for cover before Saber had even launched her attack. Still the carelessn way the girl had unleashed her Noble Phantasm deeply angered her. She could feel her burning rage sizzling in her stomach.

"Who's underestimating who?!" Satsuki hissed darkly as she emerged from her hiding place, her calm slowly dissolving. It has been some time since she'd quenched her bloodthirst and the fight was making her lose control. Slowly, her actions were becoming more agressive. Thankfully Archer's presence kept her from completely losing her mind.

She could feel it, the power of Rider had called out. It entirely rested upon the soldier maintaining their perfect formation. But if it was disturbed.

The teenage vampire kept on muttered under her breath as she entered into the fray once more. She jumped high in the air and came down to the ground with an earth-shattering kick. The ground exploded under Rider and his men, and once again they started to die in drove.


--- 

Hmph, the man had surived such overwhelming force. How troublesome.

Still putting up such an hasty defense must have cost him much , though Archer. With one more push, the man would be at thei mercy.

With Satsuki and the others so close, a large scale attack would be too dangerous. In that case,  a more precise mean of attack would be better.

"Go, Fin funnels." Archer whispered. At his command the six remotes weapons appeared in the air and flew over the battlefield, taking apart Rider's defenses just as Satsuki's kick destroyed it cohesion. With pinpoint accuracy, they bombarded Rider's exact postion just as its protection was weakened.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 1, 2010)

"Yeah, I get it Saber. I'll let you fight Rider, I'll handle the soldiers he summoned. Trace, on." Shirou nodded as he held his hand out, feeling the image of a weapon that he had called upon many times in the past few days. It had been the first Noble Phantasm he had ever seen, along with Hong's Seiryuengetsutou, and he felt inordinately attached to it, perhaps because Ryofu was a lot like what Emiya Shirou wanted to be, born a human and using only human tools, but having enough power to protect what he wanted to protect. Ryofu had not been much of a human, but he had been a man amongst men, the greatest of all warriors of his time, and one of the greatest of any time. Houtengeki, the halberd that matched the heavens, that was the very form of Shirou's ideals, to manage what was impossible with sheer human skill and tenacity. If it was written into the very world that not everybody could be saved, then he would match that very world and save everybody himself.

When Saber put him down after jumping into position, Shirou felt himself adopt a stance, letting the strength of the weapon dictate his actions. Houtengeki knew more about the ways of the battlefield than Shirou himself did, and had fought more and killed more than perhaps everyone else in this battle. If that was the case, then there was no shame in abandoning himself to the superior technique of the man amongst men, warrior amongst warriors. Shirou intended to learn how to fight on his own merits eventually, but this was not the time just yet. Now was the time to take up a blade and fight, even if it was not his place to do so.


----------



## Nimademe (May 1, 2010)

The Testudo simply broke down completely from the rain of Fin Funnels along with the combination of blades and claws, Rider's depleted mana unable to defend against the onslaught for more than a few seconds, the legionnaires barely managing a final pushaway before disappearing. As he lay wounded on the floor looking upwards at the sky, Rider was clinging to life by a string only because of Ilya's mana, and though he was still alive, the battle was basically over after Excalibur was swung. "Did you lose, Rider?" Ilya asked, not being able to perceive what just happened. "I did." Rider responded truthfully, contemplating the mistakes he made during the battle. Rider had no regrets, at the very least he would stand up and meet with the victors eye to eye. Using his shield to prop himself up, he waited for his rivals to deliver the final blow, pushing Ilya away from him so that she wouldn't be harmed, but not before placing something in her hands.

"That was a good match my rivals, it's my complete loss."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 2, 2010)

Berserker loved it. Every second he spent basking in the insanity made him feel stronger and stronger. True, the darkness was eating him too, but he had a plan to counter that. 

"Why yes, my good limey, they are." He answered Assasin. "And it's time they became useful." 

The maddened servants of Matou Mansion broke through the floor and crashed inside. They ran around, hacking and punching the darkness itself. It was a futile effort, but one that gave Berserker the chance to grab the dark being devouring him. "Equalitie." 

Berserker's technique drained the being of its dark prana, replacing everything it consumed from Berserker. "Sooo much...so delicious! Hahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!" 

In the end, Berserker's attack did little to damage the being, but it paid off for the mad servant. Filled with the dark being's power, he broke free of its grasp. Berserker clawed its way out of the darkness, but too bad he couldn't bring Assassin with him. 

"You belong to me." A demonic voice said. 

"No I don't." Berserker protested. "Berserker goes where he pleases!" 

The voice said no more, but the words it said still lingered in his mind.


----------



## Xelloss (May 2, 2010)

In front of the great Emperor of Rome Julius Cesar where some faces that would probably never make it to a history page, nor remember beyond a selected few, this people would never ever meet the grandeur this man have archive, while probably Lord Arthur Pendragon story was more know worldwide, he didn't influence this world as much as the dying man in front of them... while even in the end he saw glory.

Saber remain silence contemplating as the man was about to leave this world.
Satsuki has calmed down a great deal yet her claws where still out and Archer didn't come out... seems they still hold the idea Rider could have a last card.

From the balcony of the castle Index looked down... this man... prideful, what a waste she admit, most great man where corrupt and did their greatest mistakes because of pride got the best of them, she feel like to speak out her mind "Emperor Cesar if you master wish it, her life would be spared, we would take her to the Church so she can surrender herself and be protected there, I swear this castle would be back to her as soon as this war is over if God decide to bless us with the victory, do you any last words?"


----------



## lambda (May 2, 2010)

Assassin's knife flew into the darkness, dissapearing from the Servants' sight. Still, they heard it burying itself into the wall, the sound muffled as if coming from far away. Obviously, it had failed to find its target.

Slowly, inexorably, the servant sunk into the water. Tendrils grew and wrapped themselves around their bodies, tying and gagging the two trapped Servants.

_They were hers!_, the darkness thought gleefully.

"Blergh! Tastes like cancer." A choking Berserker said.

Berserker coughed loudly as he tried to get out the awful taste out of his mouth. " The service in this place sucks." He grumbled loudly,  the water flowing down his body as the insane Servant absorbed the corruption animating it.

The air around them grew darker still, weighing on them, pushing them further down, as their bodies was slowly eaten away by the darkness below. Before he could use his Noble Phantasm, Assassin was swallowed whole. 

"Right, I'll just get going then." The Mad servant said happily as he completely shrugged the effect of the darkness around him. "Toodles!"  

---

Finally Rider was defeated. One down, five to go, Archer thought tiredly.

Then he caught the man's movement as he handed something to his Master. That was extremely suspicious, considering the man's possession would dissapear with him. He'd not been the only one to catch it either, Saber strengthened her grip on her sword and lowered her stance, ready to pounce.

_Be careful, Master. The fight is not over until Rider has completely vanished from this world._

Caster's Master had asked Rider if he had any last words, and so Archer would hold the killing blow for now. But the fin funnels still floated above Rider's head menacingly, and Archer would move at the slightest hint of danger.


----------



## Watchman (May 2, 2010)

"Shit!" he managed to gasp out as he lost his grasp on his Noble Phantasm, and as he tried to grab it again, a tentacle sprouted from the water and gripped at his arm, with iron-vice strength. 

As it did, the water his legs were sinking into seemed to solidify further, turning from the squelching quagmire it had previously been to the unyielding grip of set concrete.

A second and a third tentacle rose from its inky depths, restricting him further, and though he pulled and wrenched with all his might, he could not bend his arms enough to reach the noble phantasm secreted on his person. 

A fourth tentacle closed around his neck like a noose, yanking down and trying to pull his entire body underneath the water, stretching him into an arc of flesh as he tried to pull against it, choking him and forcing him to take deeper and deeper breaths of the rancid smog that pervaded the air down here.

And still he struggled and writhed, and sought to free himself. One hand found a knife, and hacked at a tentacle until it was severed, and for a brief moment he could stand straight again.

A thin, inhuman screech sounded, less in the room and more as if it echoed solely within the confines of his mind, and more and more tentacles sprouted, grasped, took root. He was trapped. He, Jack the Ripper, who could escape any situation, who could murder with impunity in the Queen of Cities, could not escape this.

_And why should he._ As soon as his skin had touched the water, one thing had become clear. This room was filled with madness​From the lack of light, the darkness that filled the world of which ever creature resided here, there was despair​And confined in such surroundings, a being with the strong will necessary to hold him down must surely possess abundant hatred​And surely, a being that possessed such hatred, and yet contained such strength of will and presence of mind to defeat him would make a fine master​
"A more twisted mind than my own. A stronger mind than my own." Assassin let a brief smile cross his face, not the usual smile he wore to provoke the emotions of others, not the usual smile to invoke fear or anger in his chosen victims, but something genuine.

He stopped resisting, and let himself be submerged under the dark water.

-----

He had fought well. Saber would admit that much. He had lasted remarkably well against them, and though she could not condone the manner in which he fought, the fact that he was so beloved by his soldiers that they would sacrifice themselves for him spoke volumes.

"We shall not harm your Master, Servant Rider," she said as she caught a glimpse of him passing something to the young girl. "And you fought well. Return to the throne of heroes knowing that you have done your duty."


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

Looking at what was shoved into her hands, Ilya unfolded the plain piece of paper and held it up to the morning sun. There was nothing remarkable, special, or magical about it at all, except a short message scrawled in Rider's neat handwriting. 

"*Only one way,
It's your choice.*"

Ilya thought about this for a few seconds, before realizing what Rider meant. Would it be worth it? Rider would always and without exception come back for her, and it seemed that it really was the only way. By the second, she was still sending Rider her mana, and though he was still covered in heavy burns, he started to look like he was standing straighter. Crumpling the piece of paper, she quickly burned it with magic, eyes filled with resolve.

"My last words? Perhaps goodbye for now will suffice." Rider said with a large smile, looking like he would accept his death peacefully. "Rider! Get away from here and don't come back for me!" Ilya shouted, the upper half of her body glowing as she used her first Command Seal. Teleporting through space and time faster than anyone could react, Rider was sent far away from the Einzbern territory, back to his mansion in Miyama. Ilya looked like she was about to cry from her first true order to Rider, wiping her tears with her sleeve.

"You promised you wouldn't hurt me, right?" Ilya asked, eyes still wet.


----------



## Xelloss (May 2, 2010)

Index look at the situation without surprise "I did but you already violate the offer, Saber please taker her inside to my room, everyone come... sign and I want something nice to eat, so I cant promese you wont be hurt", the guy the have rescue was clear to say something to which index face him as soon as saber have taken Illya inside and Satsuki following assuring she behave "I say she wont live as a master, never say anything about taking her life just follow me".


----------



## lambda (May 2, 2010)

Right behind Illya there was a loud craking noise, making the diminutive Master jump in fright. 

 Archer had been floating high above the battlefield since the start of the battle, from where he had monitored it with ease. Now that it was over he let himself fall back to the ground.

He walked over the shaken child and loomed over her. She had been his target for this entire skirmish, but in truth he was very relieved that Rider's men had managed to defend her. Amuro Ray had fought on many battlefields and had the bloods of hundred on his hands, but these people had been trained soldiers, not children. Archer could sense that this girl was no innocent, but the thought of killing her had been unpleasant.

But considering what she'd just done, Archer's could only scowl at the girl in irritation "You have just been spared and you're already abusing our mercy, child? Don't push your luck too far." He warned.

Not interested in her answer, Archer stepped around the girl and headed back into the castle with his Master.


----------



## Watchman (May 2, 2010)

"Master of Rider, if you'll please?" Saber held out her hand for the little girl to take, sparing a glance for her own Master who seemed to be conflicted as to what to do. 

The girl resembled her former Master's partner, so it was slightly jarring for Saber to find herself once again in the position of having an Emiya as her Master and an Einzbern under her protection.

It was thus fortunate that they would no longer be forced to be on opposite sides, as no doubt Index would offer to this young girl the same mercy she did to Shirou. Her Master seemed to come out of his thought, and with a serious face said:

"Saber, protect her." Of course, Shirou had made clear his views on superheroics, on protecting everyone, and yet by himself, even he could not protect everyone in this war singlehandedly. Saber, however, had promised to aid him in this goal as he aided her in hers, so nodded in response.

"Yes, Master," she said before she led Ilya after Index.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

Holding on to Arturia's hand tenderly, Ilya's tears had mostly dried. "If you beat Rider and he wasn't angry, then you can't be all bad." Ilya said naively, looking up to the face of the King of Knights. "Big brother, why are you here anyway? Shouldn't you be back at your place?" Ilya asked as she switched her point of focus, just noticing that Shirou was walking alongside them.


----------



## Xelloss (May 2, 2010)

Upon arriving to the great hall and making sure everyone was hit, Satsuki was at the side of Illya seems she was still not so sure about this still Index get on her feet and start talking.

"First of all, let's be clear specially to Shirou san here that's new to all to the holy war stuff, I have taken residence on this castle which belong no doubt to the Sion of the Eizberth which is present here, when I arrive to this place it was desolated I take my residence here and find the 2 corpse of your maids which had vampire markings I dunno about your personal belifs but me and father Kotomine did a proper burial to them, that's when I plan to gather some other masters to deal with say vampire, this leave me a lot of questions first how did Lady Illya survive the attack?, where did you go?, why didn't you summon your servant? I would like to have you check later still if noone of you oppose it" while looking at Illya and Shirou.

Still she continue "The grial to be summon needs mana, a lot of it, from where you think it would take it? Its rather easy, you can force the grial to apper making suitable sacrifices... magus, millions of people or 6 servants" She then face Shirou and ask him "Still the mana should be contain on somewhere, which would be a base a container of sorts, such container would be also sacrifice right Lady Illya?" Taking a deep breath and really no wanting to say anything but it was clear and the better to assert her point "So unless we stop this war at all cost Illya would die, at the very least 6 servants need to die, or some magus, worse case millions of innocent souls" She then get up.

"About Illya case and her servant, you already violate the offering now I can take your command mantra and make Rider kill himself, follow your prana link to Rider and kill him also, work for us but... this would also mean everyone get to live at the cost of none archiving victory and I am not sure everyone would want this, and last about Illya Satsuki san mention me something that can handle a peaceful death to rider, so what are everyone opinions to this?"

She sit and not address Satsuki "sorry to ask this do you think Archer can handle what we talk during Shirou san recovery?" Satsuki was well aware of this and she simple nod.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 2, 2010)

Of all the places in the world Waver Velvet would return to, he never thought Fuyuki City would be one of them. A great man died here, a man who inspired him to be what he is today. 

The door to his hotel room opened. "Lord El-Meloi, we have arrived." 

"Excellent." Waver said. He never really liked that title, in his heart he was still the same headstrong young man who wanted to reform the Mage Association from the bottom up, but if he was still going to do that he needed the title. 

2 men and a woman entered the room. The large muscular one and the woman he recognized. The 3rd man, not so much. "I presume you are the specialist sent by the Association?" 

The plain man nodded. 

"Then I shall begin briefing you on the situation." Waver began. "The 5th Grail War has transformed into a gigantic farce. like it was anything but. They have sent us 4 to insure that the War goes smoothly again."

"So does that mean we have to attack? I could use some exercise." Jones suggested.

"I say we just kill everyone involved and put that incompetent supervisor on trial." Matilda said.

"The Association has ordered not to do use violent force except as a last resort." Waver answered. "For now, all we can do is set up a barrier that'll prevent the outside world from knowing the city is there. But first, we need to know whether the situation warrants that, or something more forceful." 

The plain man sighed. "And I presume you want me to do that?" 

Waver nodded. "Your skills make you the perfect candidate. Not even that man could sense your presence." 

"I'll need back-up though." 

Matilda stood up, and handed him a silver locket. "If you're in trouble, just open that locket and break the mirror inside." 

"Matilda and Jones will be preparing the barrier, while you will be infiltrating the city. I trust that we will be able to finish this operation in 3 days." Waver said finally before ending the meeting. 

A few hours later the Plain Man was at the outskirts of Fuyuki City. Even from here he could see how much chaos was engulfing the area. "It's a good thing the Enforcers pay damn well." He went inside the car rented for him by Lord El-Meloi, and drove into the city.


----------



## Watchman (May 2, 2010)

"I am here... Master." Assassin uncloaked himself, mildly surprised the girl did not remember what had just transpired.

Though he himself was only slowly beginning to clear his mind of the fog that had bound it once he had been submerged. No, not a fog exactly... He had been lucid through it all, but it was as if he was in another body, simply watching what happened to him from afar. Watching as he broke down, had his outermost layers dissolved, and was remade anew.

Remade with hair that tended towards a dirty, gritty grey, with eyes that were a dim yellow instead of the usual blue, and a face that for the first time he recognised, a hideous face ribbed with a patchwork of fine red scars over greying skin, but a face nonetheless he could call his own.

And when his consciousness came back, overlapped with his new body, he felt other changes. He felt stronger, he felt faster, he simply felt better. And all it had taken was submission to a single will stronger than those that had previously vied for control of his body. If the old Magus had done one thing right, in his years here, it had been to cultivate the young woman that sat on the sofa in front of him.

Because for the first time in eons, Assassin felt at peace.


----------



## lambda (May 2, 2010)

Archer rolled his eyes. "Right, lunch. That's the most important thing right now." The man grumbled as he headed back out. He suspected the small nun half-explained plan would raise many questions in Saber's and her Master's mind but he was confident the two others Masters could stall long enough for him to accomplish his errand. Giving away crucial detail in the presence of Rider's Master would be much too dangerous. 

Besides, no distance would be large enough to stop him from protecting his Master.

He drove away at full speed, the air exploding many times on his path. Slaloming through the forest with superhuman reflexes, he reached the road in a matter of seconds and the city soon after that. He frowned as he passed through a magic barrier which hadn't been there hours before and checked through Miyama. 

Yet more new players? No matter, he had no interest in them. slowing down considerably as he reached the town proper, Archer continued toward the Amadeyo hotel.
----

The man was repulsive.

Beyond the scarred face, the sickened eyes and the oily, ravaged hair, there was something about him that turned Rin's stomach. Far deeper than that, at a fundamental level, the man was foul. _Corrupted._

_Just as you are._ An echo in the wind mocked.

Rin shuddered involuntarily and shook her head complete denial. "Master? I'm not your Master." She spat with all the venom she could muster.


----------



## Watchman (May 2, 2010)

Assassin cocked his head at the girl.

"Don't you remember, Master? I came here to kill you, but you defeated me, and turned me into... _this_." he laughed, a wet, chesty, diseased sound issuing from cracked lips. "I am Servant Assassin, and you _are_ my Master. No doubt you've felt it - the bond between us? If you doubt me, then listen - I'll whisper a secret - a secret only those connected to me could hear."

And with the vaguest flicker of a thought, he told Rin his name.

"So tell me, Master. Who am I? And what does that make you?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 2, 2010)

Father Kotomine had given Saber a strange method of repentance. Strange for a priest, but it made much more sense when one considered that Kotomine was also the Holy Grail War's administrator. Still, regardless of the method, Saber could leave the church, knowing that his sins would be absolved. 

The truth was, that the Sabbath worried Saber. Saber could talk his way out of some situations, albeit with little grace, but without having the usual ability to fight to fall back on, he was practically crippled in this war. He had even heard his Master call to him, asking for help. 

Saber's imagination wandered when he thought back to that. His Master was still alive, so the situation was probably not something life threatening, but Saber was aware of his Master's past. Knowledge crept into him whenever she would sleep. Perhaps he was over-thinking it, but many things could happen to her. Especially when she was unconscious and alone, in _that_ house.

Regardless of his wild thoughts, Saber kept a steady pace, returning to the Matou Mansion at a speed that would suggest he had no duty there, for today on the Sabbath, he did not.


----------



## lambda (May 2, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Assassin cocked his head at the girl.
> 
> "Don't you remember, Master? I came here to kill you, but you defeated me, and turned me into... _this_." he laughed, a wet, chesty, diseased sound issuing from cracked lips. "I am Servant Assassin, and you _are_ my Master. No doubt you've felt it - the bond between us? If you doubt me, then listen - I'll whisper a secret - a secret only those connected to me could hear."
> 
> ...



Remember..?

_Black on black on black. Everything was dyed black. No. Dyed was not the wrong word. It was no color.

It was *not*. Nothingness. An unfathomable void._

"It is you, an empty vessel for my will."

She didn't remember anything...

_She could not move, she had no body to move. She'd screamed and screamed, until her voice was raw. But no one had answered. 

Had she ever possessed a voice?_

"You possess nothing. You're a property. A tool like any other."

Her head low, her eyes glassy, her arms wrapped herself, Rin's entire body shook visibly as she was lost in thoughts. 

_It had been dark. Dark for so long. Prayers had done nothing. Call for help had done nothing. There was no one here, but she knew there were others elsewhere. Why weren't they here? Why was it only her?_

It wasn't fair.

"The world is fair. You are where you should be in this world and there is nothing else to wish for."

Her eyes snapped upward as her thoughts were interrupted. Something had floated into her mind. A name. His name?

"*Jack the Ripper.*" She let out in a hoarse breath.

This wasn't his name. Not anymore than all the other ways they had called him. What was his name? He had no name, not anymore. He was beyond it, he had transcended it. Her Servant. What did it made her?

_It wasn't fair._

All that was left was his tale.

"No..."

_They had no right to leave her alone. _

His lusts.

"No."

_She wouldn't be left alone!_

His deeds.

"Haha..."

_She would show them. If begging wasn't good enough..._

screamslaughfleechaseBLOODSTABDESPAIRGLEETERRORDELIGHTHATE DEATHDEATHDEATHDEATHDEATH

"HAHAHAHAHA!"

....THEY'D HAVE A TASTE OF HER _*HATE!*_

_ Thousands of sparks, saving people whom he owed nothing to._

Rin's head snapped backward, her eyes alive again. "NO! IT'S A LIE! I SUMMONED SABER! I SUMMONED SABER!" 

Tears flowed on her face, but she wasn't dominated by her emotions anymore. She snarled at the despicable apparition. "You mean *nothing* to me!"

She didn't remember. She didn't want to remember. She didn't need to remember. She knew all she needed already.

She had lost against Zouken. He had exploited her weakness and taken her over.

Never again, she swore.

"Alway she swears, and always the weak old man finds a way."

"SHUT UP!" She shouted. Her entire will were poured into the words and the voice was banished utterly from her mind.

She took a deep breath, calming down and directed a burning glare at the Servant in the room. Her new Servant. "You. Take an empty room. Don't be seen. Don't be heard. I will call when you are needed."

With that, Rin went up the stairs.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 2, 2010)

Finally Berserker returned to City Hall, where Aventre hopefully still was. He had something to tell his master, something that could tip the scales even more to his favor.


----------



## Nimademe (May 2, 2010)

It was amazing. The flash of light that signaled his loss of the match, the Sword of Promised Victory, Excalibur. His mighty legionnaires who could block the Saintly Emperor Guan Yu's Blue Moon Crescent Dragon were rendered almost useless against the ridiculous range and power of that attack. Still receiving mana from Ilya through their bond, Rider was getting stronger by the second, and in two to three days he would be back in top form. Dismissing his melted armor, Rider took a short cold bath, having his butlers and maids attend to him. The water stung his deep wounds, yet it was a pleasant sting that reminded him of what just happened. Cracking his joints to relieve tension, Rider sat down and opened his computer, but not before putting on light clothes. 

Researching on the other Servant's, he found that there was literally zero information on Archer, otherwise known as Amuro Ray. Sweeping his hand through his hair, he tried checking and rechecking the search results. Nothing at all, except offers to watch various women doing dirty deeds done for cheap. Almost chuckling, Rider shut down the computer, depositing it in the drawer under his table. Going to the room that once belonged to one of the boy's maids, he found the samples that were promised to him, remote on the nearby night desk. Depositing it with a legionnaire, Rider exited the room with a slight smile.  

"I'd like to have a talk with you." Rider said to a butler, which was odd considering they had been silent the whole time. "Yes sir? What can I help  you with?" the butler asked, siting on the couch next to Rider. "Do you enjoy your job here? Odd people passing in and out, destroying property, and generally messing the place up?" Rider asked curiously. "The pay is excellent sir, I wouldn't complain if there was a swarm of elephants in the yard." the butler responded jokingly, standing up. "Excuse me sir, I'll just have your lunch prepared." the butler finished, excusing himself from Rider's presence. "Good man, good man." Rider complimented, also standing up from his chair. The mansion felt horridly empty without Ilya or any other visitors, but Ilya herself had used a Command Seal stop Rider from rescuing her. Ilya was a brave girl, and she could handle herself, all Rider could do now was believe in her.

=============

"I accept any terms aside from anything that harms Rider." Ilya said with an angry face, still sitting next to Saber and Shirou. "I sent him away so he wouldn't be harmed, and you dare demand that I kill him myself or let you people kill him? He's my only Servant, I can never allow that." Ilya said, putting her foot down. "To start with, I'll answer your questions. I don't know how I escaped, I woke up at Kotomine Church, and I didn't have a Servant at the time." Ilya finished, plainly stating the truth.


----------



## Xelloss (May 3, 2010)

Index was perplexed... this girl should be older than herself according to her records and yet she act like a brat... still keeping her composture "I dont know if you are playing dump Lady Illya you aware no matter the result of this war you are gonna die? and unless we actually stop all masters from killing each other sonner or later someone is gonna kill Rider even he us pushing for your death as he desire the grial himself".


----------



## Nimademe (May 3, 2010)

"I know I'm going to die." Ilya said with a straight face. "In all the talks I've had with Rider, he never once mentioned the Grail." Ilya said, correcting the vestment clad girl's misconceptions. "He took me out to go shopping, brought me to big brother's house, listened to what I had to say, ate with me, and tucked me into bed at night, absolutely nothing you say can make me turn against Rider." Ilya finished as she leaned into her chair deeply, looking almost like she would fall off.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 3, 2010)

"Wait, what are you people talking about? Ilya has to be sacrificed to complete the Holy Grail? That's too strange. I won't accept that." Shirou knew that it was a Holy Grail War, and it was a battle where people chose to fight amongst themselves for the omnipotent Wishmaker. He could not stop that, and he was not saving anybody by denying them their wishes, especially now that he had a Servant of his own. He had resolved himself to stopping those that would involve innocent people in their battles while helping Saber win her Holy Grail, but now even winning the Wishmaker itself would cause only death? That was unacceptable. No, that was just _wrong_.

"Damnit this war isn't worth it! What kind of omnipotent vessel is this, to demand so many lives just through its existence alone?! How many people have died, and how many more people will die?" He had hoped that once he defeated Berserker and that Servant that had caused the massacre in the hotels that the war would become a simple affair, where heroes fought for the thing of their dreams, and any who died fought with that knowledge and acceptance as heroes who were willing to throw away their lives for a worthy cause. He had almost actually believed that after meeting Saber and the Servants that had visited his house, that for all their faults, these were the greatest heroes in the history of the world, and that they knew the simplest of honours and what it meant to be humane and human.

Except that had been his mistake. He had assumed that once the fight became a simple battle between the willing that there would be no more meaningless sacrifices. He had not known that the problem was much more fundamental than that, with the battle itself being twisted beyond comprehension. One girl had to die to form the core of the Grail, six Servants had to die to fill it up, and hundreds would die as the worst of humanity's excesses came to fore as they battled for something that could do anything. It was a battle with no merits, and if Shirou could ever consider himself a superhero, if he ever was to become an ally of justice, this was something that he could not let stand.

"I know you want the Holy Grail Saber, but it's something that should not exist." He would destroy it if he could, but how could Emiya Shirou destroy something that did not exist yet?


----------



## Watchman (May 3, 2010)

In response to Rin's order, Assassin grinned and gave an elaborate bow before concealing himself once again. Much as his Master had acted, she could not conceal her true nature - not when the shadows pooled at her feet roiled and writhed in tempo with her anger, not when her lilac hair showed definite tinges of white that could not be explained away as tricks of the light. 

Even though both disappeared after her outburst about Saber, they had been there, along with the sensation he had felt when fighting her, that... pure madness she had instilled in him. It was a shame that she had turned from that, run away both in body and mind from that exquisite darkness, but it gave Assassin a different realisation.

His Master was scared, and alone, and vulnerable, and the thought gave Assassin thrills. As she retreated up the stairs, he sent her one parting gift through their mental link.

_You can rely on me, Master._

-----

"Even so..." Even so, she had sacrificed everything without complaint. Even so, she had fought every day of her life for the betterment of her nation. Even so, she had but one wish, that she had pledged with all her soul to complete.

"Even so, Master, I cannot put this war aside." Shirou may hate her for it, and she may despise herself for it, but she had a duty to perform - one last duty for her kingdom, and she could not allow herself to falter. "Even so, I will fight. I must fight. Servant Archer and Servant Caster, most likely feel the same - would you not agree, Masters of Archer and Caster?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 3, 2010)

Saber returned to his temporary home, he thought he felt something as he walked onto the property, but there was nothing when he moved. Perhaps something had been there, perhaps something was still there, but if there was, then it had bent and broken.

When he walked in, he noticed something, the damage, the house had been broken in various places, was it a result of a Servant attack? Maybe Rin had just freaked out and broke her home apart. He knew that she had no love of this home, but would she actually do this herself?

"It doesn't matter." Saber told himself, looking over the destruction. He knew that it did matter though, if his master was going berserk he did not wish to approach her. She still had two absolute command seals, two commands that must be obeyed.

He was about to do something reckless, something he would not normally consider. He had no duty to do this, yet he was going to. Perhaps his curiosity had gotten the better of him, or maybe he's just gotten unnecessarily sentimental after his church-going. 

"Rin, are you alright?"

It was the first time he had called her by her name. Calling her Master was a duty that she made him follow, and because this was the Sabbath, he would not follow that duty.


----------



## lambda (May 3, 2010)

Finally, she'd had an opportunity to bath and change. The hot water had gone a long way into cleaning her both in body and spirit and she was now dozing off on her bed, wondering about her next move.

Though she wouldn't get anything done without her Servant.

As if on cue, she heard Saber calling her out downstairs. Jumping to her feet, she went to meet her Servant downstairs.

"Here you are, Saber. Great timing." She said sweetly.

It was quickly replaced by a scowl as she crossed her arms over her chest. "It would only have been better if you hadn't gone away like that in the first place. So what's your excuse?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 3, 2010)

Such a violent switch, Saber thought, but it was fine, he preferred her angry scowl, it made things feel normal. 

"Well Rin," Saber began, "It is the Sabbath, holy day of rest, so I went to the Church. Did anything happen while I was away?" Saber was casually probing for answers.


----------



## lambda (May 3, 2010)

Sabbath? Did it mean Saber would do go away every Sunday?

"We had guests." She spat as she looked down at the front door lying in the middle of the room with irritation, shards of glasses scattered around. "They were rude, so I sent them away."

"More importantly, tell me what happened last night. Why are we here, and were are the others."


----------



## Nimademe (May 3, 2010)

My name is Gakurin Furinji, and I was born with the worst luck in the world. My life was fine and plain until just a few days ago, getting through elementary, high school, and college just fine, getting a salaryman job, the love of my life as my girlfriend, I was happy. I prepared a limousine to take my girlfriend out to a nice night on the town, but it never came. Hearing that the car I reserved exploded on the news a few hours earlier, I brushed it off as a coincidence, and maybe even good luck. Izumi said that she would give me another chance, and it was all okay. My heart jumped, happy that she was so understanding. I even booked an apartment close to her that day on an impulse, so I could one day wake up with greeting her. 

Of course, that apartment blew up due to a gas leak, or more accurately the one next to it. There were apparently slash marks everywhere, as if someone had taken a weapon to it, but that level of destruction was impossible to cause with a sword or spear. It was explained as shrapnel, and though I wasn't entirely convinced, I took it in stride. Of course, that was just until I learned Izumi had been injured. In tears, I drove as fast as I could toward the hospital, hoping that she was okay. When I got there, I learned that she would never be able to walk again. Hugging her, I could only comfort her to appease myself, being the selfish person that I am. That day, I resolved to find what the hell was happening in Fuyuki.

Withdrawing my savings, I booked a high room in a classy hotel. I wanted to take the penthouse, but there was apparently a moneybags reserving it. Inviting my friends who had the same type of curiosity to come over, we brainstormed a way to figure out what the hell was happening. Suddenly, a giant light tore open part of the ceiling, bathing the room in fire. We were all able to escape, but the fire had spread down the building, injuring many dozens of people before it was extinguished. To calm down my mind, I decided to take a stroll through the park, only to receive a bullet through my shoulder for my trouble. Clutching it in pain, I bandaged it with my shirt as I ran to the hospital. Being overflooded with burn victims, I couldn't get the treatment until a few hours later, in which they decided that the bullet was too dangerous to remove. I accepted it like all the catastrophic events that had happened so far, my resolve only getting stronger. I was going to figure out what was happening, and I would report it to the authorities, people who could actually do something about it. Outside, I could see a giant red machine, something that looked oddly out of place in this droll city. I don't know when, but I eventually fell asleep.

Waking up after a disturbing dream, I decided to investigate, as I was sure something important would happen today. Before doing that, I tried to report the current events to the Mayor himself, having booked an appointment yesterday night. Unfortunately, he was ill, and I couldn't do anything about it. Leaving the town hall, I refilled the gas tank, sitting down in the car as I contemplated my thoughts. Before I knew it, it was near sunset. The area was eerily empty, something that should be impossible for the business district at night. Seeing a blue shirted boy, I tried to talk to him, but he too disappeared after moving his arm, something shiny in his hand. "HAHAHA! NIGHT OF THE BLOOD LIAR!" I heard from nowhere. First all these things had happened to me, then this? I didn't need to live with voices in my head, so I did my best to empty my mind. My thinking was disturbed by the sounds of an army helicopter, blades whirring loudly, smaller figures that looked vaguely like humans flying alongside it. Seeing an explosion at the side of the building, the helicopter left.

I needed to report this to the police, so I dashed to the nearby payphone, but unfortunately, the line was cut, the smooth voice of an error message explaining that all current lines were down. The empty region was once again filled with people, but it looked like they came out of nowhere. Entering my car in distress, I drove off randomly, not having a place to return to anymore. My parents didn't live in Fuyuki, heaven bless, and the only way I could get out of this madness was to leave the city. Driving to the airport, it was packed to the brim with people as well, probably disturbed by all the accidents that have been occurring. All available flights outward had been booked, and it would undoubtedly be the same for all the other forms of travel leaving Fuyuki, leaving me with no choice but to stay in the city for now. I slept in my car, hoping tomorrow would be better. 

I didn't wake up tomorrow, as I was disturbed by green skinned monsters swarming around my car, apparently trying to take it. It's a good thing I locked the door, but the greenskins simply rocked it back and forth, eventually flipping it completely over. I almost shat myself from the fear, but it seems they were satisfied with flipping my car and left me alone. From my upside down view, I could see so many legs pass by me, none making an effort to help. After the legs stopped, I tried my best to get out of my car, but stopped as more beams of light destroyed the concrete next to me, so I decided to stay inside for the time being. A few hours later, I decided that it was safe to exit, but the horrible sight and smell of stacked corpses made me puke. I couldn't take much more of this, any farther and I would turn insane. Running as far away as I could, I found butlers repairing what looked to be an expensive gate to a mansion. Asking them for help, they offered to introduce me to their boss, saying that he had helped them out of some tight spots. I had to talk and spill myself to somebody, anybody at all would do, so I followed them.

Talking to the man, he seemed heavily interested in my ramblings. Simply nodding every few seconds or so, he finally talked as I finished my story. "Why don't you stay here as my butler? I'll cover all your expenses, and I guarantee you'll be safe as long as you don't leave the area." the man offered kindly, an offer that I wasn't about to refuse. This was the first turn of good luck I'd had in a while, and with the exorbitant salary he was paying me, I would easily be able to pay for Izumi's surgery and buy a house for both of us, far far away from here. He kindly told me that I could start tomorrow instead of today, and that I should sleep in the butler's quarters. Going there, I noticed that the room was lavishly furnished, and even though we all had to sleep in the same room, it was large enough that we had our own share of personal space. Talking with the other butlers, I found out that they had similar situations to me, though not quite as extreme. It was nice finding people that you could talk to, and I talked with them for hours. Eventually dozing off on the comfortable bed, I thought that things might turn out well after all.

Waking up in the morning, I prepared myself for my first day on the job. Opening the gate for my master, he drove off with a little girl in a limousine, and I wondered if that was his daughter. I was assigned to pick up groceries today, so I set off on a bicycle, towards the shopping district. After picking up and dropping off the groceries, I thought I saw a faint beam of light going upwards, but decided that the sun was just playing tricks on me. When I got back to the mansion, I was informed that I had the rest of the day off. I was about to complain, but then I was informed that I would still have full pay for the day, so I didn't. Taking an odd stroll, I organized my thoughts once again as I walked up the hill. Eventually reaching the top of the hill, I started walking back down, but then felt something eery. Turning around, I saw a smaller mansion, knives coating the floor of the front lawn, gate busted open. 

I knew for sure that there was something inside, but as I approached, I felt worse and worse. I couldn't give up, this was my chance to finally do something! Opening the door, I walked inside, only to find that I had been submerged in some type of black mud. I start-"DESPAIR" what? what wh-"DEATH" no, this coul- "HATE HATE HATE!" 

"It was all turning out so well too." Gakurin finished, falling into the black mud.


----------



## Xelloss (May 3, 2010)

Index look around to see what others feel, seems like the guy they call Shirou-san for what Index have hear was trying to pass a ball of nails after his servant statement... she didn't feel any better about caster and to be honest she had no idea about what caster really wish, she have a wild guess but sitting down and give a heavy sigh she face Shirou "Fist let me introduce myself propertly, I am Index Librorum Prohibitorum but please call me Index, somehow I understand the situacion of Lady Illya as I am in something close myself, let me be more clear, the system for the grial was created by 3 magus families 1 of them the Eizenbern the second magic also called the Heaven fell let you call the soul of those who pass away from any point of time, that's the basic of the system, and also to avoid really sharing the way the magic works they are the sacrifice for the core"

Now taking a bit of time she face Saber "Lady Arturia I personally hold no wish to be granted, I have what I need I don't need that wish even if I want it, sadly I am in no position to take away the wish of Caster... on this topic I have try to device a few plans to summon the grial without any sacrifice been made 1 have proved to fail already due to the Tatari apparition, for the next one I need the cooperation of Lady Arturia, Lady Illya and specially the knight, still as long as I am a master I would try to reduce causalities as much as possible you can say this is my wish" the silence was made for a moment.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Satsuki was of less words and her circumstances where a bit more special she dislike a bit this body but it did come handy in many ways, her wish was more for her dear friend than for her, but while she didn't mind this body she hated on what she could turn... more exactly she hate the idea of what Tohno kun would think of her... so she lay back a bit on the chair and say "I want the grial but I am not willing to turn into a monster to obtain my wish, that on itself would destroy my wish, Archer does have a wish and he seems death set on obtain it, I hope this satisfy your curiosity Saber chan" for a few seconds everything was silence then out of the sudden like a synchronized event Saber and Index stomach make such a sound that everyone even Riesbyfe couldn't help but to paint a faint smile.


----------



## Nimademe (May 3, 2010)

"What kind of cooperation are you talking about Index?" Ilya asked curiously, leaning on her hands much like Rider would. "You already know my terms, and as long as it doesn't fall into that, I have no problem helping you out." Ilya continued, getting tired of leaning on her hands and instead leaning on Shirou. Even without Rider here, Ilya could still derive comfort from being with her big brother, the only person she actually liked in this room, aside from maybe Arturia.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 3, 2010)

lambda said:


> Sabbath? Did it mean Saber would do go away every Sunday?
> 
> "We had guests." She spat as she looked down at the front door lying in the middle of the room with irritation, shards of glasses scattered around. "They were rude, so I sent them away."
> 
> "More importantly, tell me what happened last night. Why are we here, and where are the others."



"I'll answer that as if it were a request." Saber felt as though he was being kind, as there was little stopping him from ignoring her for the rest of the day. "We were attacked by another Servant, probably just Caster, so I used my Noble Phantasm to protect us. That would be around the time that you fainted, I believe. After that, I made an escape with you, so as to not risk any harm. I watched over you until I left for the Church in the morning." 

Saber looked at where the table used to be, it seemed as though she had not received his note. It wasn't terribly important though. "As for the others, I do not know, hopefully they've both taken too much damage to attack us until the end of the Sabbath."


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2010)

Berserker hobbled into Avy Office. Avy could tell something had happened, but he daren't show weakness by not probing him.

Avy raised his head and cocked an eyebrow. "Where is Rin?" He asked, he waited for Berserker to speak, it looked like fiction or fact Berserker was about to tell one strange story.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 3, 2010)

"To be honest boss-man, she's gone loco." Berserker reported. "Probably possessed by an ancient evil far beyond mankind's understanding or stuff like that."


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2010)

"Loco you say?" Avy raised his eyebrow even more.

"Well you are the master of Insanity, what do you suggest we do? Can she be saved? Or shall we treat her as an enemy."

If Rin had indeed attacked Berserker she might be weakened now for Avy to go and cause some problems.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 4, 2010)

"I can't stop you from fulfilling your wish, Saber. I'm still your Master, and that's not a duty that I can give up either." He could not stop Saber from fulfilling her wish, but Saber could not stop him from fulfilling his either. It was a simple wish, a wish to save everybody that he could, and that included Ilya, a girl who - despite appearing out of nowhere - had treated Emiya Shirou like a brother. He did not know what Saber's wish was, and if there was any other way to grant it, but he knew that he would have to find a way to reconcile both of their wishes, wishes for which there could be no compromise.

"In any case, whether we want to win the Grail or not, we have to defeat the Servants that threaten the safety of the people of the city. Saber, we're going to defeat Berserker." It was something that he had thought about for a long time, and it was something that he had decided upon. Berserker was an existence that could not be allowed to continue, for his very being had cost, and would continue to cost innocent lives. His way of combat was different from Rider's, who called upon his own Roman Empire, who called upon willing soldiers to fight for him. Soldiers that would no doubt return to the treasury of the Heroic Spirits whether they lived or died.

"First though, I have to check on my house. Wait, no. First, we have to have lunch. Then next, I'm going to check on my house." Standing up, Shirou headed for the kitchen to prepare food, noting that he had not eaten properly for a whole day. It did not do to fight on an empty stomach, and he suspected that there would be few places in the city where there was no chance of a fight breaking out. Of course, checking on his house was a lie. That was hardly of primary importance right now, not when he had to make sure Matou and Aarne were still all right. They had made a promise after all.

Returning in twenty minutes, Shirou put five plates of food on the table. One each for Saber, Ilya, Index, Satsuki, and himself.


----------



## Watchman (May 4, 2010)

Saber did not immediately respond to her Master's words. She knew it was disgraceful of her to put her selfish wish above the life of Ilya, and hated the fact that she had and would, but the debt she owed to her kingdom was greater than the life of a single innocent. Wasn't it?

When she did open her mouth to respond, a thunderous rumble sounded in her stomach, echoed by one of similar size from Index, and she flushed. She hadn't realised how hungry she was; that she had not in fact eaten anything aside from Caster's bread since she was summoned.

"Ah... Um... I..." She tried and failed to stutter something out, but her Master understood anyway, and seamlessly slipped

"Wait, no. First, we have to have lunch."

Into his plans for the day, without so much as a pause. As he bustled off to make said lunch, Saber steadfastly did not look at anyone else seated at the table.

When Shirou returned, however, with food that smelt divine, Saber gratefully accepted a plate and began to eat.


----------



## Nimademe (May 4, 2010)

Tapping Arturia's shoulder while she was in between chews so that she couldn't respond, Ilya whispered something to her. "It's okay Arturia, I have to die sometime. If you and big brother or Rider win, perhaps it isn't such a bad thing." Ilya said quickly, then returned to her food. "This is delicious big brother! I'm amazed you managed to do all this without the use of sugar." Ilya said satisfied, chewing her food throughly. Smiling widely for a few seconds, Ilya then continued eating.


----------



## Xelloss (May 4, 2010)

Index couldn’t believe her eyes… food and it smell good, not like the type of food Touma get her, but something that Shirou actually cook himself, without much of a notice of any table manners she start digging it, for much of the surprise of everyone… who see the always polite nun lose all composure… some of them actually stare her down… after a big she just say “Shirou sans it was delicious… a magnificent example of cooking skill” her eyes sparkling!!!!!!!!!!.

After she sit rubbing her belly a bit...Shirou did go back to the kitchen as his senses told him the food he bring was insufficient, she grind and told him “If you are worried about the other masters, 1 of them faint death and was able to escape his servant a giant man with a great presence, the mediator is on the wall, and Rin… you mean a girl around our age, she was taken out by a man, he look like from Spain or Portugal, still if you have anything you need to rescue from your house I would be happy to assist you.” She say with a smile… somehow food was the weak point of the nun.

And finally regaining some composture she face Illya "Lady Illya if my plan works you would get to live and this useless war would be over, and about Berserker I am not really sure where he is at the moment... he is a bit erratic and Caster is indisposed for the rest of the day" she say with a bit of sad worried tone.


----------



## Nimademe (May 4, 2010)

"You keep talking about your apparent master plan, but you've never explained it." Ilya said bluntly, before taking another bite of food. "As long as six servants die, I'm doomed to become the Holy Grail. What plan could you possibly have that would stop that?" Ilya asked puzzledly, again taking a bite of food. Shirou's cooking was always delicious, and she would eat it over her bland diet anyday. As the Einzbern Homonculus, her health had to be perfect, and she wasn't allowed outside except to fight. The only regrets Ilya still had left about her freedom were Liz and Sella, people that she rather liked, even if they strictly watched over her. Waiting patiently for Index's answer, Ilya just kept eating silently.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 4, 2010)

"Thank you, but we'll be fine alone." Shirou turned down Index's offer without missing a beat. He did not want her to be following him when he was out looking for his allies. That was one thing that was sure to cause trouble, as in the end, they were all Masters, and it was unlikely that Matou and Aarne would be as willing to sit down and talk as Shirou himself was. They were, after all, Masters who had willingly chosen to take part in the Holy Grail War, who had accepted the death that would come with that participation. Emiya Shirou knew that he was alone in this battle, and there was little that he could do about it.

"Saber, let's go." Shirou said as he finished his food, noting that Saber had been done a long time ago. She must have been really hungry, or perhaps she was just a big eater. Nodding, Saber got up as well and followed Shirou out the front door, picking him up and dashing out of the forest as they left the castle.

"There's nobody at home, so head for Matou's place. I'll point you towards it." He managed to say, feeling his lungs get pressed into his stomach from the sheer speed of Saber's movement.


----------



## Nimademe (May 4, 2010)

Noticing Shirou get up along with Arturia, Ilya tried to follow. "Shirou, wait for me!" Ilya said, deciding that big brother was far too formal for her future Servant. By the time she followed them out of the door, Arturia had already zoomed off with him, far enough that she had no hope of catching them. "Wait for me..." Ilya said once again, Shirou already out of sight. Sitting on the steps tiredly, Ilya sadly looked into the distance.


----------



## Watchman (May 4, 2010)

Saber eyed Index's second helping enviously as she left. She was not, and would never consider herself to be a glutton, but a second helping of this food would have been greatly appreciated. Still, they were only going to his house to pick up some essentials, so should return here soon enough to discuss a plan to defeat Berserker, hopefully over dinner.

"It will be quicker if I carry you, Master," she said before lifting Shirou, effortlessly this time - even though she was still not at 100%, her strength was many times that of an ordinary human. Setting off at a dash, she estimated they would be clear of the forest in a matter of minutes. She almost thought she heard a voice behind her, one that she had not previously heard due to her ruminations on the next available meal, but ignored it - they'd be back soon enough, after all. Or so she thought until Shirou explained his true intention.

"There's nobody at home, so head for Matou's place. I'll point you towards it."

"Matou?" Saber could not say she looked forward to that meeting - Matou Rin's Servant was truly unpleasant at the best of times, and had abandoned them during the fight at Shirou's house. However, if that was what her Master wanted... 

He had made it clear that he was going to find the other two Masters that had stayed at his house, and much as she disagreed with that course of action, she could hardly condemn him for keeping to his promises.

"Very well, Master," was all she said as she followed his directions towards the residence of the Matou.


----------



## Xelloss (May 4, 2010)

Index get up and face Shirou with decision "I am sorry to say, Illya life was spared as long as she no longer take part of this war, I can't let her go Shirou, I hope you understand my request and I guess you negate me the change to check on Lady Arturia and Lady Illya for the information I need? I won't do anything to Lady Illya while you are away you have my word" she get close to him and give him a two colored papers "Take this, fold them this way and talk to it and everyone who have one would hear you, and this... call us if you need help" she took a minute to explain it. 

Going back to her seat "Lady Illya the walls here and everywhere can listen and have eyes, I am not under the dissolution to be careless, and as I say my first plan already fail it, I rather say it when I am sure it would work".

"Shirou, while your body is fine your mana have not replenish fully don't push yourself, take note of this words Lady Arturia".
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Satsuki was quiet all this time, seems to be enjoying all that was happening, she still had a hand inside her pocket and had already fold the paper so all this commotion can be hear by Archer.


----------



## Nimademe (May 4, 2010)

Instead of bothering to talk to Index and Satsuki again, something that would probably end with Satsuki saying nothing and Index talking about her [MYSTERIOUS SECRET UBER PLAN] to save everyone but only spewing valueless yammering, Ilya went up to Liz's and Sella's room. Looking around, all she saw were there uniforms, weapons, and a very plain and boring room. Looking around for pictures, there was only one, a framed picture featuring all three of them. Almost crying, Ilya lay crosswise across Liz's and Sella's beds, looking up at the ceiling. She couldn't actually believe they were gone, even if it was already three days past.

=============

"Sella, I'd like some tea." Ilya commanded, sitting straight on the chair. "Right away, Lady Ilya." Sella said respectfully, bringing her tea quick as a flash. Sipping it, Ilya found it to be heavily refreshing, but gulped it down slowly as a lady would. She didn't need Sella telling her that she was acting unladylike, she wanted to be smack free today. "Liz, can you get me so-" Ilya said, but was interrupted by a heavy sound coming from the front door. "There's an intruder Lady Ilya, I'll send you your lunch as soon as we deal with it." Liz said, preparing her ancestral axe, Sella doing the same. "Hurry, the tea is getting cold." Ilya said as an afterthought as they left. Half an hour later, the tea was already stone cold, so Ilya followed them to see what kind of intruder would take this long to subdue and kill.

This was a horrible mistake. As she got to the stairs of the hall, she saw blood everywhere, Liz and Sella both impaled on a blonde man's hands. "WRRRYYY!" the blonde man screeched, turning his attention to- 

=============

Ilya couldn't remember anything after this point, no matter how hard she tried. Her memory only came back at the point where she woke up at the Kotomine Church, nothing at all between those two. Closing her eyes, Ilya eventually fell asleep.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 4, 2010)

"Alright, we're here." Shirou said, motioning for Saber to stop. This was a house he had visited many times before, back in middle school when he came over to play with Shinji. It was a strange house, to say the least, and it was a wonder that the architect was ever allowed to design such a place. It was built to allow the least possible amount of light in, with long and dark corridors separating every room. It was a place that constantly reeked of age, musk, and a hint of rot, and no wonder, for such a design was nearly impossible to clean, and it was hardly conducive for ventilation. It was almost like a vampire's lair, but at least Dracula had more style.

"Eh? The door's open? That's... No, it got kicked down! Matou!" Shirou broke into a run without waiting for his Servant to follow, though he knew she would, never bothering to slow down until he reached the living room. The place was too dark to navigate by sight, but Shirou knew the way to the hall by heart, even if he had not been to very many other parts of the house. He had to thank Shinji for that, but now was not the time to be reminiscing, not when Matou was possibly in danger. Humans could not kick down the heavy wooden door that far, which could only mean a Servant had been here, and Shirou had to fear the worst.


----------



## Nimademe (May 4, 2010)

Sitting down on the easy chair, Rider's face was illuminated by the television. "Fuyuki is in distress, several accidents occurring within the past four days! Just today, there was a large forest fire on the outskir-" a reporter said, interrupted by Rider turning the television off, a maid informing Rider that there were visitors outside. "Let them in." Rider ordered, making a short gesture. Isaac and Miria bumbled inside, yammering about different things. They stopped slightly upon seeing Rider's burns, Rider chuckling slightly. "Sit down, I'll have something prepared for you." Rider offered, both of them sitting down. "We'd like Mexican please!" Miria said without hesitation, coming here specifically for a meal. "Thanks a ton Rider, we owe ya one!" Isaac added, bracing himself. "Like I said, you could come by here anytime, it's dangerous outside after all." Rider said kindly, ordering a butler to make their food.

"What happened though Rider? You look like Nice!" Isaac said, pointing out and poking the numerous burnmarks. "Also, where's your daughter? Isn't she here?" Miria added, looking concerned. "She's out with her friends, a girl has to have other company after all." Rider said, technically speaking the truth. A butler brought in a tray of burritos, along with a pitcher of iced tea. Isaac quickly took a burrito and bit deeply, the stuffing scalding his mouth. "HOT!" Isaac said, quickly swallowing. "Yeah, maybe I should wait a bit." Miria stated, head tilted. Rider took one himself, taking a large bite. As he was a Servant, he didn't particularly care. "Amazing! Your technique is amazing!" Isaac complimented, amazed that Rider was able to eat it, Isaac gulping down the iced tea to cool his mouth. 

After the plate was emptied, a maid took it away, refilling the pitcher of iced tea. "Would you like to stay here? I doubt you've been able to book a hotel if you have to resort to coming here for food." Rider joked, taking a long sip. "Sure, we'd love to!" Isaac responded, not noticing the concealed jab. "Yeah, I'd love to too!" Miria added, slightly celebrating. "By the way, what are the names of these guys and gals? It's kinda rude to just order them around without knowing their names!" Isaac questioned, chin on hand. "They prefer to be anonymous, if you want to find out you should ask them yourself." Rider answered, standing up and stretching. Rider felt better by the second, Ilya still sending him a ludicrous amount of mana through their bond. 

"Pick whatever room you like, I'm going out for a quick drive." Rider said as he went upstairs. Isaac and Miria followed suite, picking a room that was nearest to the stairs. After Rider dressed up in a black suit and leather shoes that covered most of his burns, he heard Isaac and Miria enjoy each other's company, and chose to leave instead of interrupting them. Bagging his laptop, Rider got into an extra car, a stock Toyota AE86 that he purchased for a fair sum. One of his butlers opening the gate for him, Rider drove off into the noon.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





skiboydoggy said:


> "Alright, we're here." Shirou said, motioning for Saber to stop. This was a house he had visited many times before, back in middle school when he came over to play with Shinji. It was a strange house, to say the least, and it was a wonder that the architect was ever allowed to design such a place. It was built to allow the least possible amount of light in, with long and dark corridors separating every room. It was a place that constantly reeked of age, musk, and a hint of rot, and no wonder, for such a design was nearly impossible to clean, and it was hardly conducive for ventilation. It was almost like a vampire's lair, but at least Dracula had more style.
> 
> "Eh? The door's open? That's... No, it got kicked down! Matou!" Shirou broke into a run without waiting for his Servant to follow, though he knew she would, never bothering to slow down until he reached the living room. The place was too dark to navigate by sight, but Shirou knew the way to the hall by heart, even if he had not been to very many other parts of the house. He had to thank Shinji for that, but now was not the time to be reminiscing, not when Matou was possibly in danger. Humans could not kick down the heavy wooden door that far, which could only mean a Servant had been here, and Shirou had to fear the worst.






"You're loud, does your kind of person always break into the homes of others?" Saber asked, emerging from a corner of the room. It seems he sensed Arthur, and moved to greet her. 

"What business do you have at this time?" Saber seemed disappointed, almost bored as he spoke.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> "Loco you say?" Avy raised his eyebrow even more.
> 
> "Well you are the master of Insanity, what do you suggest we do? Can she be saved? Or shall we treat her as an enemy."
> 
> If Rin had indeed attacked Berserker she might be weakened now for Avy to go and cause some problems.



For the first time since he was summoned, Berserker thought long and hard on what to say. "The madness is strong, but she continues to fight. I could still taste a smidge of human left in her form."


----------



## Watchman (May 4, 2010)

"I assure you, Servant Saber, we have only good intentions. My Master simply wishes to inquire as to the health of yours, as we lost contact during that previous battle. When we arrived here, we found what appeared to have been signs of a struggle, and so investigated further. Is your Master able to see us?"

Saber did not like this house at all. There was a malevolent air about it, an unsettling aura that Saber did not care to linger on that raised questions as to what sort of people would willingly live in such a dwelling. The less time they spent in this house, the better.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 4, 2010)

"Oh yes, she was in quite a fight as you can see." Saber looked around the room. "I have no Master at this time, is your Master capable of taking another?"

Saber kept his voice simple, giving away nothing in his expression. He noted a look of discomfort on Arthur's face, and he wondered if it was the house that caused it. He could not fight in this war, but he could still learn what he felt he could.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

Aarne stirred, and raised a hand to wipe the sleep from his eyes. His back ached slightly, as one would expect considering he'd just slept on a bench, but he still felt refreshed. Sleeping over a ley line had its advantages, it seemed - mentally as well as physically; he hadn't even dreamed whilst he was asleep, which was a good thing considering how his dreams tended to turn out nowadays.

_"How are you feeling, Lancer?"_ he said to his Servant, as he got up and stretched. _"Ready for another day?"_

Without waiting for an answer, he proceeded to the centre of the park and placed his hand on the floor, concentrating. The faint hum and distinct scent that accompanied magic rang out, and after a while, he smiled and stood up.

"There we go. I just painted the _Fu?ark_ for "Signal" on this area. In effect, I've painted a giant target on this park for those who can perceive magic, and now we'll wait for someone to take the bait and come here. Caster's alliance still worried him the most, and he'd need to find an ally he could rely on in order to stand a chance of resisting that alliance. 

If only Matou and her Saber hadn't cut and run at the Emiya Household, they'd have been able to win and nip their biggest threat in the bud then and there, but what was done was done.

"If whoever responds to this beacon is hostile, I'm confident you can defeat them, Lancer. But if not, it can't hurt to have a little talk."


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

Feeling something in another area, Rider switched directions to drive straight there. Although Rider's burns were all but gone thanks to Ilya's mana, it was only the skin that had healed so far, the pain still lingering slightly. Reaching the park within a few minutes, Rider parked his car just outside the boundary, getting out of the vehicle and strolling slowly into the park. After two to three minutes of slow walking, Rider reached the grassy field, seeing Aarne in the middle of it, also feeling the familiar but unseen presence of a Servant, probably Lancer. "Good afternoon, my rival." Rider greeted as he walked slowly towards Aarne, stopped a few meters away from him, then showed no signs of attacking or killing intent.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

Well, Aarne suspected there wasn't a better Servant to come across in these circumstances than Rider. After their fight with him a few days ago, he'd made it clear that he was open to diplomacy, which was precisely what they needed right now.

"Rider, how've you been?" He noticed that though the Servant didn't seem to have any noticeable injuries, he was walking slightly off-kilter.


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

"I've been better, but there's no time like the present." Rider said cheerfully, getting his shirt out of the way before sitting on the dull swaying grass. "You're bold my rival, I'll give you points for that." Rider mentioned, impressed that Aarne had the guts to signal where he was. "Now, let us just get to the meat of the matter." Rider suggested, looking straight up at Aarne.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

"Well, desperate times call for desperate measures." Aarne gave a thin smile at the hollow joke, though unlike Rider, he remained standing. "Simply put, the reason I'm out here, instead of the house you last saw me at is because whatever little alliance Caster formed to fight the TATARI attacked me last night, and came out the better for it." he frowned. 

"Truth be told, I'd rather we be done with these alliances sooner rather than later - my last allies were less than dependable and I _do_ plan to win this war, but I doubt even Lancer can take on all of Caster's little team by himself, and so I have a proposition - a truce with you and your Master until Caster is defeated... Speaking of which, where is she?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

"She's looking for a certain dress." Rider stated truthfully, the real reason that Ilya wanted to be dropped off. "I had to be defeated to grant her entrance, so we're separated at the moment." Rider continued, smiling widely. "I will accept your terms, I would never attack first to start with." Rider finished, standing up so that he could look Aarne eye to eye.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

"Fantastic." Rider had shown from his fight against Lancer that he was a Servant just as good defensively as Lancer was offensively, and fighting together, Aarne was certain that they'd be far beyond the means of almost any other pair of Servants to fight, and without Rider's Master around, that meant he didn't have to worry about the deceptively smart girl questioning his authority.

"Now that that's sorted, do you happen to have a base of operations? I haven't had anything to eat, or even a wash for, well, half a day now. After we get that out of the way, we can look to what to do next."


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

"Of course, don't you?" Rider asked offhandedly, leading them to his car, Lancer presumably following. "Pardon me, this automobile isn't as luxurious as the limousine." Rider said, although the car preformed far better than the limousine driving wise. Reaching the mansion in a few minutes, Aarne seemed rather winded from the speed involved. Going in as a maid opened the gates, Rider parked the car, getting out and stretching. "We're here." Rider informed, leading them towards the door.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

"You've certainly done well for yourself," Aarne noted as he looked at the mansion with an appreciative smile. This would be the first time since he left Finland that he actually lived in accomodation befitting a heir of the Edelfelt, and he had the feeling it would be even more enjoyable here without the grim eyes of his fellows upon him.

"Well, I guess I'll just have one of your servants show me around, then. I'll see you later."

_"Keep an eye out"_, he said to Lancer, somewhat unnecessarily. He knew that his Servant would do so anyway, but just in case... He certainly wasn't going to leave himself at the mercy of anyone, even an "ally", again in this Grail War.


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

"Enjoy yourself, try not to explore too much." Rider said jokingly, going inside after them. Taking a seat on the couch, Rider plugged in and flipped open his computer, also turning on the television. "Mayor is still reported as ill, no public sighting of him since two days ago." an anchorman reported, yammering on about opinion and various skewed subjects. "We are doing our best to stop this foul play, we have already repaired the phone lines and tapered off the damaged areas, there is no need to panic." a representative stated, probably lying through his teeth. Turning off the television, Rider concentrated on the screen of his laptop. Reading local message boards and news feeds, there were various sightings and claims of the causes of the current accidents, people in armor, giant machines, amazing beams of light, and many other miscellanea. Settling into a more comfortable position, Rider continued browsing.

=============

Isaac and Miria finished enjoying themselves, going downstairs to get a bite to eat, seeing Rider lying down on the couch, not noticing Aarne. "Hey Rider! Yadone with your business?" Isaac asked impolitely, Miria ordering something from a maid. Rider responded that he was, and was now investigating the source of the weird happenings. "Can I help you out with that?" Isaac offered, taking a seat in an armchair. "Not at the moment." Rider responded, momentarily looking away from the computer screen. Turning on the television, Isaac set the channel to a wild west movie. Cheering on the good guy and booing the bad guy, you could see that they were really enjoying themselves. As a maid set some snacks on the table, they started munching them, not taking their eyes off the television.

=============

Ilya woke up and pondered on her circumstances. Liz wouldn't allow herself to die without manifesting the Dress of Heaven, so it should be somewhere here or downstairs. Having looked around downstairs while talking with Index, Ilya was completely positive it wasn't there, otherwise Index would have probably found it already. Checking every table and drawer, all she could find were their weapons and clothes, nothing in the way of personal mementos to give her a hint. Picking up the photograph of the three of them, Ilya plopped onto the bed, just staring at it.

"Wait, that's it!" Ilya said out loud, scrambling out of the bed.


----------



## Xelloss (May 5, 2010)

The Eizenbern castle was rather silence, most people have gone to rest, Satsuki sat on her room, podering things and taking a nap a bit later, no television, just books books and more books, the knight just stand on the wall also taking a nap, her shield was return to her on the promese no harm would befall those in the castle, she was welcome to defend, but she was tired and her wounds not all recover still.

Index did wander for a bit, finding the personal library on the family... there where instesting magic spell here, a bit of the history of the past wars, those servants whos identidy could be identify, this records where almost as good as those of the clock tower after a while Index fall sleep in the library.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

A maid showed Aarne to a room, and Lancer, who hadn't left his Spirit Form, followed behind him. Again, Aarne had to admit, Rider was certainly a man of wealth and taste. He'd have to find some way to snatch this mansion out of his grasp before he had Lancer kill him - this was too good to just leave to waste.

He took a long bath in the en suite bathroom, scrubbing the filth he'd accumulated from the battle at the Emiya house off, until finally the faint stench of burnt flesh had faded from him. And almost as if Rider had expected a male guest, the wardrobe of this room held a suit that fit him, albeit at a tight fit. No doubt it had been originally designed for the smaller frame of a Japanese man.

As he was tying the tie, he noticed that Lancer had been silent, even by his usual standards, and he guessed that the proud Servant did not approve of Rider. Well, that was tough. Guan Yu had approved of Shirou, been altogether too friendly with him, above and beyond the interest Aarne had had of Shirou as a useful tool, and look where _that_ had gotten them.

The thought of the moronic red-haired boy was irritating, to say the least. Aarne could still recall losing to him, a defeat witnessed by the Matou as well. He'd be sure to wipe that little indiscretion out. It had been stupid in the first place to involve him, and invest so much into making him an effective fighter when he was clearly so stupid and willful. It had definitely been one of Aarne's worst whims, that was for sure...

But he was unimportant, for now, as was the Matou bitch. What mattered was Caster and the alliance he'd cooked up. Once that had been destroyed, he'd have all the time in the world to exact vengeance on Shirou and Rin.

"Right, let's go see Rider."


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

Noticing Aarne come down the stairs in a suit, Rider straightened up. "Isaac, Miria, this is my business associate." Rider said as he introduced Aarne, closing his computer. "I must discuss an important deal with him, can you watch upstairs for the moment?" Rider requested politely, technically stating the truth. "Sure Rider! We'll just bring the tray with us." Isaac answered, bringing the snack tray up. "Yep! Seeya later Rider!" Miria added, holding the pitcher and glasses. After Isaac and Miria ascended up the stairs, Rider ordered a tray of shrimp sandwiches from a butler, along with some cool grape juice. "Now, what do you want to talk about, my rival?" Rider questioned, taking a measured bite from a sandwich and enjoying himself.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

"Is your Master not back yet? It's strange that she'd spend so much time looking for a dress or that you'd leave her alone for so long." Well, then again, he'd left her alone back at the Emiya house, but Aarne supposed that her brother being there played a large part in it.

But that couldn't be the case this time - Shirou and his treacherous Servant had, after all, joined up with Caster and his diminutive Master, and there was no way that Rider would join in an alliance against them if his Master was a guest over there... "Ah. I see." Aarne smiled. "Your Master's been captured, hasn't she? That's why you were so quick to accept my offer."


----------



## Nimademe (May 5, 2010)

"If you define captured as unlimited time to search her stolen castle for a priceless artifact that can turn almost any living thing that it touches into gold and allow her amazing power, then yes, she has been captured." Rider responded sarcastically, taking another bite of sandwich. "For one, I wouldn't bother joining you if I didn't think you had what it takes, my rival." Rider continued, taking a short sip of grape juice. It was heavily refreshing, pushing the contents of the sandwich down Rider's throat easily. "It did cost her a Command Seal and minor injuries on my part, but if my Master is successful then it would easily be worth it, now wouldn't it?" Rider asked rhetorically, finishing the first shrimp sandwich, many more still on the tray.


----------



## Watchman (May 5, 2010)

"Well, that _does_ sound like quite the treasure. Still, that doesn't change my plans much - Nobody in their right mind would attack the Servants Caster's gathered in Caster's stronghold and expect a _victory_." Aarne helped himself to a sandwich from Rider's tray, took a bite and swallowed before he continued.

"What we need to do is draw them into a fight on our terms, and I think we've got just the tools to do it." Though it likely wouldn't have been possible without the Emiya being amongst their opponents. "It'll take a while to explain, so it's probably best we get a move on - I'll explain whilst we're in the car."


----------



## lambda (May 5, 2010)

Archer stopped the van he'd borrowed in front of the Einzbern Castle. _I'm back, Satsuki. Sorry it took so long, but the city is going crazy, and it took me some time to find supplies. But I brought enough to take care  your and our allies needs for a week, I think.

I've also recovered Tatari's corpse, as Index required. I'd appreciate it if you could help me carry all this inside._


----------



## Xelloss (May 5, 2010)

Satsuki was sleeping but a sudden feeling told her to wake up, seems Archer was getting back and without much trouble to be honest, so she go downstairs to recive him "Welcome Ray... you know I have been pondering a lot whats happening latly... can we get a talk, Index also... by the way keep a eye out on that brat I dont think she would behave at all".


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 5, 2010)

"Matou was in a fight? Is she all right?" Shirou's question was simple, too the point, and hid nothing. He was purely worried for the girl who was also a Master, and who had sought asylum in his home. They had agreed to help one another, and she was a person who Shirou could not allow to die in this battle. On the other hand, he did not care too much for her Servant, who was too easy to anger, and too willing to wield great force against those who could do nothing to defend themselves. A superhero would never kill those that were not willing and able to kill, and Emiya Shirou's ideals would never be able to accept Matou's Servant as a true hero. Then there was how Matou's Saber had tried to kill him, which meant that Emiya Shirou himself would never like this Saber.

"I think I'll go look for her myself." Shirou decided, walking up the stairs to where he knew was Matou Rin's room. Shinji had pointed it out to him years ago, and he had recognised it for a girl's room back then. He had ignored the male Saber's question, if only because it made no sense. If Matou was still alive, then there was no reason for him to be lacking a Master, and if Matou was dead, then there was no reason for him to be staying on in this world so relaxedly. A Servant without a Master would disappear in but moments, especially when said Servant was a fighter like Saber, who had no unique ability to work alone. Besides, Emiya Shirou would only have one Servant, and he had neither the ability nor the willingness to take on another.

"Matou! Are you inside?" Shirou called as he knocked on Matou Rin's door.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 5, 2010)

"So, are you going to watch me?" Saber asked his female counterpart, he had a smug look plastered over his face as if he had won. "Your Master might die if you leave him alone in here." 

He had no love for either of these things. An island rat without honor or ability, and a woman who masqueraded not just as a ruler, but also a Knight. In his entire lifetime, there had not been so many irritants. It was as if this entire war was a cruel joke to test his patience.

It had been wearing thin since day one.


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

"So that's where it was." Ilya contemplated, having already found the dress inside a golden box, in the only place Ilya would hide when she played hide and seek with Liz and Sella. There was no way she wold be able to smuggle it out of here without Rider, so she went to Liz and Sella's room and put it on. The surge of power she felt at that moment was enormous, because of the golden dress connecting directly to the Great Grail. Crying a few tears, Ilya remembered that Liz had to sacrifice her life to manifest this, Ilya's Mystic Code, the Dress of Heaven. Opening and closing her hands, she focused on sending energy to Rider, not needing to hide anymore now that she had found it. Acht didn't need to know, this war wasn't going according to the Einzbern's plan at any rate to start with.

=============

Standing up, Rider had the table cleared, dusting off his suit. "Let's get going then." Rider answered to Aarne, bagging his laptop and starting to walk outside toward the AE86. Rider would need to acquire another luxury car sometime soon, though the better performance of the stock car was a welcome addition. Getting in, Rider started the engine as he waited for Aarne and Lancer to follow.


----------



## Xelloss (May 6, 2010)

Having set the groceries Archer had bring on the kitchen, she was drinking a couple of A+ blood her favorite when suddenly a strange force manifest on the castle, she rushed toward the source "Archer follow me, I think that brat is doing something... Index is to kind even for my taste", having arribe there with Archer she bring down the door with a hit and saw Illya with a weird white dress "What are you doing, what's that dress?"  on her link she say to Archer (get Index here fast I would handle this).


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

"It's just a dress that I wanted to try out because it looked pretty." Ilya suggested, looking like she didn't know what Satsuki was talking about. "The magic energy was me testing out a spell, obviously." Ilya answered, scratching herself to make a minor wound. Making an orb of magic in her hand, she ran it through her arm, healing the wound. "I thought I would test out my healing magic, it's at the level where I can heal major wounds, but I'm not dumb enough to practice attack magic here." Ilya finished offhandedly, the orb disappearing from her hand.


----------



## lambda (May 6, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "Matou was in a fight? Is she all right?" Shirou's question was simple, too the point, and hid nothing. He was purely worried for the girl who was also a Master, and who had sought asylum in his home. They had agreed to help one another, and she was a person who Shirou could not allow to die in this battle. On the other hand, he did not care too much for her Servant, who was too easy to anger, and too willing to wield great force against those who could do nothing to defend themselves. A superhero would never kill those that were not willing and able to kill, and Emiya Shirou's ideals would never be able to accept Matou's Servant as a true hero. Then there was how Matou's Saber had tried to kill him, which meant that Emiya Shirou himself would never like this Saber.
> 
> "I think I'll go look for her myself." Shirou decided, walking up the stairs to where he knew was Matou Rin's room. Shinji had pointed it out to him years ago, and he had recognised it for a girl's room back then. He had ignored the male Saber's question, if only because it made no sense. If Matou was still alive, then there was no reason for him to be lacking a Master, and if Matou was dead, then there was no reason for him to be staying on in this world so relaxedly. A Servant without a Master would disappear in but moments, especially when said Servant was a fighter like Saber, who had no unique ability to work alone. Besides, Emiya Shirou would only have one Servant, and he had neither the ability nor the willingness to take on another.
> 
> "Matou! Are you inside?" Shirou called as he knocked on Matou Rin's door.


Rin's eyes snapped open as she heard the ruckus behind the door.When Saber had made it clear he wouldn't be good for anything for the rest of they day, she'd decided the best thing she could do for now was rest. Now that she had to support two Servants at once, she had to limit her own actions as much as she could.

The voice at the door was one she recognized, but it was one she was glad to hear. "Shirou?!"  She scrambled to her feet and opened the door. He was here, worry plain on his face. 

"Are you alringt!?" Not quite able to hide the note of real concern in her voice, as she scanned him from head to toes. Her eyes grew wild when they found at the gaping hole in his shirt. "What the hell happened to you?"


----

"I'll be right here."

Archer had not thought he'd needed to tell his current allies to keep an eye on Rider's Master, she had already shown  she didn't think herself defeated yet, merely indisposed, but apparently he'd been too lax himself.

Dropping the now empty wine bottle in a trash can, Archer called out for Index, quickly findng her in her own room, and together they went to meet Satsuki. " What did you do now?" He asked impatiently to the childish Master.


----------



## Xelloss (May 6, 2010)

As Index arrive she saw Satsuki her pupils like those of a beast, she feel betrayed... maybe something else, she took a look at Illya "The dress of heaven... I see" we should....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"LIER!!!" Satsuki was furious she already hated enough this girl servant, that dress was not a normal dress, there was prana on it, she could feel it, Index set the castle defenses so that any attack spell would trigger but had enough it was obvious this girl was lying she was suspicious about her since she send her servant away... ok no more turning back she say in her mind.

She look at archer and index... still a pity this nun noble feelings where throw like that, she shake her head at start entering the room... "Index let me show you something not even your knowledge of magic have ever see. Archer stay away from here take index and caster out of here"
She closed her eyes a bit... her breath getting more calm, the picture a green field of a autumn... this was her true self, a reflection of her soul a world where no magic, no supernatural creature would be allow to disturb, a place of inner calm to her, so she bring her hands to her chest and her lips barely move " “Strength of all souls which dwells between chaos and the infinite... last paradise where no fairy dwell.. Hidden strength that slumbers deep within me.. I call you forth here and now Depletion Garden.


----------



## Watchman (May 6, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truth be told, Saber agreed, if only slightly, with the other Saber. There was danger in this house, and she was loath to leave Shirou alone, but there was no way she would leave her back open so that the other Saber could stab her again.

"You underestimate the strength of my Master," was all she said. She had no interest in having a long conversation with the other Saber even in the best of circumstances, and in this oppressive atmosphere she was certainly in no mood for it.

She just hoped Shirou was done with whatever business he had here soon.


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

"A Reality Marble? You're quite talented aren't you?" Ilya asked rhetorically. As Satsuki finished her incantation, Ilya keeled over in pain, the effects of Mana Depletion heavily taxing her body. Falling onto the floor, she attempted to look up at Satsuki, but was unable to raise her head. "Why would you d-urgh?" Ilya attempted to ask, still on the floor. Whatever kind of Reality Marble this was, it was heavily effective on her, and Ilya knew that she wouldn't be able to endure for more than a few minutes. Anymore than that, and she would die for sure. She couldn't die here, not before meeting Rider and Shirou again, so she willed her body to hold on for as long as she could.


----------



## Xelloss (May 6, 2010)

Satsuki looked to this girl without pitty, she was losing it, her normal pattern of thinking was also escaping him... she needs to stop before this go to long she shout "Archer!!!!!!!!!! stop me!!!" her normal nature fighting the vampire of her... she drop to the floor in pain herself andthe magical terrain dissipates.


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

As Depletion Garden only lasted for a few moments, Ilya didn't sustain any major damage to her Magic Circuits, but she was breathing heavily, her body throbbing in pain. "Ugh, that was horrible." Ilya said, attempting to stand up, but falling back onto the floor. It was really a horrifying Reality Marble in every single way, and Ilya contemplated what would happen if this were to be used on a Servant. Barely able to roll over so that she could face the ceiling, Ilya started to feel better as mana returned to the area. Closing her eyes so that she could concentrate better, Ilya's thoughts were interrupted by the beats of pain.


----------



## lambda (May 6, 2010)

_That was my intention, _said Archer as his heavy presence settled once again into Satsuki's mind. Calmy, he warded her human's mind from her vampiric murderous instinct, and Sastuki and slowly Sastuki felt herself regaining control. 

Soon after Archer walked out into the room, and helped his Master to her feet, handing her yet another bloodpack. She nodded gratefully drank greedily.

The Servant knelt near Illya. Thankfully her body was fine he found, if greatly weakened,  but whatever his Master had done to the girl had drained away her entire mana reserves. She wasn't going to supply her Servant for a while. "We speak to you, and yet you don't listen." He said sadly. Then his voice hardened. "That was the last warning, little girl. This is a war. Don't think we'll let you get in our way."

He took her in his arms, carried her to an empty bedroom and put her in the bed. "This is your house. We won't stop you from coming and going and there's food for you. But we will be keeping an eye on you. Maybe you're ready to die, but your Servant won't get far if anything happens to you." 

Finished, the Servant walked away.


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

As Archer held her and brought her to a bedroom, he wasn't turned to gold because he was a Servant. "You're a surprisingly nice guy, Archer." Ilya complimented as Archer left the room, Ilya still clad in the Dress of Heaven, looking upwards at the ceiling, then closing her eyes. After her rest, she would send more mana to Rider, and hopefully go out with him again when she could walk. Ilya wished that Shirou would come back soon as well, she would like him to nurse her in her time of weakness, and maybe have a short talk with him. Falling asleep, Ilya looked completely peaceful, sleeping a dreamless sleep.


----------



## Watchman (May 6, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Standing up, Rider had the table cleared, dusting off his suit. "Let's get going then." Rider answered to Aarne, bagging his laptop and starting to walk outside toward the AE86. Rider would need to acquire another luxury car sometime soon, though the better performance of the stock car was a welcome addition. Getting in, Rider started the engine as he waited for Aarne and Lancer to follow.



Sitting in the passenger seat, and applying his seatbelt, Aarne continued.

"There's a reason that Caster and his minions spared Shirou, but tried to kill me. Clearly, he's important to their plans. So the only thing we need to do to lure them to a battleground of our choosing is provoke the Emiya.

Thankfully for us, Shirou has this bizarre mental affliction he likes to call "superheroism", something so firmly rooted in his psyche that nobody can persuade him otherwise - and trust me, there were many attempts to. Simply put, if someone's in danger, he'll run along almost instantly to come and save them.

So, our first stop is his school - what did he call it, Lancer?"

"Homabura Gakuen, I believe," the giant Servant rumbled from the back of the car. "But there will not be anyone there, considering the state of the city."

"That doesn't matter - what will be there are records - we need to find out who Shirou's classmates are, which clubs he's joined, and then pay them a little visit. Put them in some peril, and he'll come running to us like a moth drawn to the flame. 

Even if Caster and the others let him go by himself, his Servant was nearly dead the last time I saw her, so she'll be easy to dispatch, and we can then use the boy as a hostage to draw Caster out anyway."


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

"Our female rival is quite well, and apparently has enough mana to use her Noble Phantasm." Rider said with a smile, not giving away Arturia's identity. "It was quite costly to defend against too, even my legionnaires could only ward it off after a hard struggle." Rider continued, still driving towards the school. Rider had taken the time to read and scrutinize the map of Fuyuki, and thus knew every route and many shortcuts to get around the traffic, which was how he traveled between places so quickly. Reaching the school within a few minutes, Rider stopped and parked the car just outside the walls, there being very few students present. Getting out of the car after Aarne and Lancer, Rider closed and locked the doors.


----------



## Watchman (May 6, 2010)

"Oh? That's interesting to know. Still, you managed to survive it before, so with Lancer helping out, even assuming she's recovered fully since fighting you, she can't possibly win."

There were still a few students present, so Aarne decided against just waltzing in in plain sight. He was aware that he'd stick out like a sore thumb amongst so many Japanese.

"Right, you two infiltrate the school in Spirit Form. We know what we're looking for - class registers, club member lists, any of those that has Emiya Shirou's name on them. If they have student records, pick up any of those belonging to Shirou's class and club mates. Once we've gathered all that information, we can decide who to strike at. In the meantime, I'll wait in the car."


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

Rider walked into the school, not bothering to go into Spirit Form. "Excuse me, can you lead me to the Teacher's Lounge? I must have a discussion with them about my nephew." Rider asked to a disciplined youth, being led to the Teacher's Lounge. Rider recognized this student from earlier, being one of the residents of the Ryudou Temple when he visited it with Dio. Once he was there, he simply used his ability to procure all records on Emiya Shirou, receiving quite a hefty folder of files. 

Strolling slowly outside, he again ran into the disciplined youth. "Thank you for your help young man, here's a token of my appreciation." Rider said, passing a decent amount of bills to the boy. "I can't accept this sir, my father warned against excess." the boy responded with humility, trying to return the money to Rider. "Give it to your grandfather or someone you like then, it's your reward after all." Rider responded nonchalantly, walking away. "Thank you very much sir! I'll use this for a good cause!" Issei finished as Rider left, bowing slightly. 

Reaching the car again, Rider passed the file folder to Aarne, having already read most of the contents on the walk back to the car. "Is that satisfactory?" Rider asked rhetorically, getting into the car and starting the engine up once again. The day was still young, and there was much to do.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 6, 2010)

Shirou followed Matou's eyes down to the hole in his shirt, and wondered why exactly he had a hole in his shirt. He had probably been hit in his fight against the vampire he now recognised as Satsuki, though it was strange that he was still in one piece after being slashed by a vampire. His memories of the battle were still unclear, and he felt that it was best not to pry into those few moments of battle, as though that knowledge would change his life.

"I think I got slashed by a vampire, but I'm fine now. More importantly, I heard you got into a fight, and there's no way a human could have kicked down the door like that. What happened?" Matou looked as though she was doing well herself, but Shirou could not shake off the feeling that there was something wrong. Perhaps it was because the very air tasted sickeningly sweet yet smelt like rot, or perhaps it was the change in Matou's behaviour. She had never seemed to type to worry about Shirou, and for some reason, he felt as though she was a different person from the one he saw in school, and the one that he had seen in his house. It was a small crack in the armour, but the difference between one and zero was infinite.

If only he could figure out what exactly had happened. That was all Shirou could think about as he examined every inch of Matou Rin, trying to find what exactly it was that he had felt. She was hurt somehow, and he knew that, but he could not know what it was. Then he turned away, red in the face.

---

Lancer did not like Rider. Not to say that Lancer hated Rider, and not to say that there were any better choices for an alliance at this point in time, but Lancer did not like Rider, or rather, he could not like Rider, like it was hard-wired into his personality. He was far too flippant, too proud, and too willing to do what he had to in order to survive. This was a war, the Holy Grail War, a battle between the greatest heroes in all the world's history, a battle for the omnipotent vessel that could grant any wish so long as they proved themselves worthy. People had killed for less, and people would continue to kill for less, and yet Rider viewed his enemies in this battle as mere rivals, not willing to forsake the Grail, and yet not willing to use his full capabilities. There were a thousand things about Rider that rubbed Lancer the wrong way, but there was nothing that Lancer could do about it now. He had made worse compromises for the sake of his liege, and he would serve his Master with the same loyalty that he did his brother.

Lancer also did not like what he could see of Aarne' plan. To gather information on Emiya Shirou in such a manner could only mean a few things. The first was as blackmail material, and the other was as hostage material, and neither sat well with him, as the very avatar of righteousness and loyalty that he was. To involve others that were not involved in the conflict was unrighteous, and to threaten Shirou was against the prior alliance that they made, and despite the abrupt separation, Lancer was unwilling to be the first to make a move against both Matou Rin and Emiya Shirou. Lancer could envision a future where Aarne would have to use his Command Spells to force his hand, and it was a future that he did not want. Guan Yunchang had his pride, and he was proud of his loyalty to his masters, but there would come a point where any master, even if it were his Lord Brother, could not be abided any longer, and he would have to refuse to move. He could only hope that such a time would never come.


----------



## Watchman (May 6, 2010)

It took a while to look through all the files Rider had brought, but one in particular stood out to Aarne. It was perfectly possible for Shirou to have not made any friends within his class, but he had previously been enrolled in an Archery club, and was noted as being a rather popular and friendly member. 

People didn't join clubs and receive such glowing reports for their contributions unless they had an interest in the club's focus _and_ some friendships within that club.

In other words, the members of this school's Archery Club would be perfect hostages to force Shirou to play his hand. And to top it off... He noticed amongst the names of the club's members one Matou Shinji, who he could no doubt use to exact some leverage on Rin, and a Tohsaka Sakura.

The enmity between the Tohsaka and the Edelfelt stretched back a long time, generations ago, and whilst ordinarily Aarne did not care for such old feuds, it had been instilled in him from a young age that the Tohsaka were vile and untrustworthy and it was the duty of an Edelfelt to oppose them - the very reason he had not sought out Tohsaka Aventre as a potential ally against Caster.

Shoving all the files aside from the club membership list of the Archery Club into Lancer's hands, he adopted a smile.

"Well, our first stop will be to get a bigger vehicle - I doubt we can fit them all in here. Once we've got that, we're headed to these students' addresses, starting with the Tohsaka Mansion, and we'll need you to use your powers of persuasion to get as many members of the club as possible into the back. Especially the Matou and the Tohsaka if they're there. Lancer, you'll be in there with them - _don't give me that look_ - all you have to do is look menacing so they don't try anything."

Now all they needed was a way to contact Emiya, and they'd be in business.


----------



## Xelloss (May 6, 2010)

Index quietly follow behind as Archer go back to Satsuki bedroom… a reality marble Illya said, and a rather weird one at that and something to really consider on the future, at the moment she was glad It seems that’s her worse counter and something she didn’t take in consideration at all “Satsuki san, Archer san I am sorry it seems I have been to soft with others and put you two in trouble, you did collect the body no? … Well my plans are as follow… “She then get close to a table and put some papers on it, and chant a simple spell, the papers start moving on their own 3 of them on a single point, and other 5 really far away “A simple all reality spell, this is the position of everyone we have made contact, seems here is Shirou, Saber and Assassin…” she ponder for a while about Assassin but continue.

“So I would need your help setting this and this, here and here”… showing some places in the table, which have become a model of the city by now as things came flying to set themselves as buildings, “And last there’s a huge magic barrier on the city… I feel it when we were coming back from the fight but I didn’t mind it much, still such a big magical array did bother me” handing some runic marks in paper “The bigger the magic chant and spell craft is, easier to mess with it, place those runs on this points, while I am not really sure what it does without having a bigger picture this would disrupt the flow on the lay lines”

“Now my secret I guess, I have told you I keep records of all magic know to man but there’s a self defense mechanism about it, if anything break my barriers or try to force his way on my mind, my own self would be replaced with Johan Pen mode, a self defense magical system” she say with a disgusted tone on her face “This mode have more mana than a servant… much more and if fairly easy to say dangerous beyond measure, if I ever go on this mode run or kill me” … she remain silence for a while “Still I would prepare the last plan about the Tatari corpse when Moses is done with his day of Rest we would give birth to our triumph card, think you can handle this Archer san, Satsuki san?” This last statement was done in a prideful manner.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Satsuki remain quite, just nodding, her servant had a face equal or worse than her she had some magical training and could get half the mumbo jumbo Index was saying but with her now restored link to Archer she say (“This is kinda scary, this girl have to many moves up her sleve Archer… what do you think”).


----------



## lambda (May 6, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  "You got slashed by a vampire, but you're fine now." Rin repeated disbelievingly, covering her face with her hands.

She didn't know how to react. Worry, relief, anger and a shameful amount of bitterness warred within her. Was kind of disgusting luck did Shirou possess to survive against a Dead Apostle?  

This was insane, she thought as she tried to decide whether she should hug him, strangle him or shut the door in his face and forget he'd ever been here.

Finally, after she let out a suffering sigh, she managed to become somewhat pratical again.

"Look, I don't remember much of what happened during the attack either. Saber told me I'd passed out right after the initial assault. Is you're Servant still alive, too? She might have more information."


----------



## Watchman (May 6, 2010)

This was fast becoming an unsustainable situation. Assassin had expected his new Master to get over her emotional outburst in a few hours at most, before she returned to the glorious, powerful and quite frankly _beautiful_ form she'd taken when she defeated him.

It was now beginning to grate on his nerves, and though he'd taken to slicing the skin off his arms and watching it regrow accompanied by sweet stinging pain, that was a temporary fix at best.

He needed to kill something. It was a sensation as intense, if not more than under his more... needy personalities, but this overwhelming personality instilled into him by his new Master was insistent in a way no other was. 

Assassin didn't simply need to kill in order to find the pleasure he did from murder - he needed to kill as an unavoidable consequence of his existence, and failing to do so would have consequences he did not care to dwell on.

He could feel presences in the house above him - two Servants, one of which must be his Master's Saber, which meant that unless his Master had conquered another Servant, there was a second Master in this house, and yet his Master was not ordering him to kill, whilst his _purpose_ was to kill.

This was unsustainable, he thought, as he ran his knife down his left arm for the hundreth time, and tensed the muscles in it as skin sprouted and knotted together yet again.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2010)

Caster enters the room from his solitary chamber in his natural, elderly form. When he enters the room, in a rather anti-climatic way, he yawns loudly and scratches the side of his bearded cheek. After finding an open chair he shuffles over to it and sits down before picking a knot out of his beard. After a minute or two he asks, "What time is it?"


----------



## lambda (May 6, 2010)

Watchman said:


> This was fast becoming an unsustainable situation. Assassin had expected his new Master to get over her emotional outburst in a few hours at most, before she returned to the glorious, powerful and quite frankly _beautiful_ form she'd taken when she defeated him.
> 
> It was now beginning to grate on his nerves, and though he'd taken to slicing the skin off his arms and watching it regrow accompanied by sweet stinging pain, that was a temporary fix at best.
> 
> ...


Rin turned away from Shirou, a scowl coming to her face. She could feel Assassin's mounting bloodlust and it was wrecking havoc with her own temper. Maybe if the man was away the sensation would deaden somewhat.

_Assassin, you're being a bother right now. If you need it so much, just go out there and kill something. Just be discreet._


----------



## Watchman (May 6, 2010)

_Finally_.

Silently slipping upstairs, it was an easy task to get past the two Servants in the hall unnoticed - they were so focused on each other that Assassin doubted they'd have been able to sense him even if he hadn't been using Presence Concealment. The doorway was still bare, with the door he'd kicked down last night still in the same place it had been back then, and Assassin took his first step out of the Matou house in hours.

'Be Discrete', his Master had said, but nothing more than that, which were limitations Assassin could easily work with. And thus with murder on his mind and a city he'd still barely touched, Assassin set out to sate his bloody desires. Discretely, of course.


----------



## lambda (May 6, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ I agree, but she doesn't seem to have bad intention, Satsuki. Our best option is to make make sure she has no reason to become our enemy._

"I'll take care of this  by myself, it'll be quicker that way. I'll bring in Emiay and his Servant if I find them. But, both of you, keep an eye on the Einzbern. She's proved so far that she won't take things lying down, so let's not give her an opportunity."


----------



## Xelloss (May 6, 2010)

Satsuki noted and by now 3 packs of blood where on the floor "Ahh that feels refreshing, I would stay on guard with that kid" she then face Index and pat her "Don't worry I won't be that hard sorry to scare you", she got herself another bag of blood and a book and head toward Illya room, she enter quietly and sit on a chair without making a single sound.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Index feel still blame herself, she have been too soft to naive yet suddenly it seems Caster was looking for her... talk about the best time with her link Index feelings and words reach Moses (Good day caster you miss Rider visit, but Sabbath is still going for a bit, still if you want to come I have a rather interesting project in mind), she then go to the room with the corpse of the Tatari... she couldn't feel his spirit, not all power completely drained of it... this was good her plan seems to be viable... she saw Caster entering the room "Here caster look at this magical array I have made, what do you think?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 6, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Well, our first stop will be to get a bigger vehicle - I doubt we can fit them all in here. Once we've got that, we're headed to these students' addresses, starting with the Tohsaka Mansion, and we'll need you to use your powers of persuasion to get as many members of the club as possible into the back. Especially the Matou and the Tohsaka if they're there. Lancer, you'll be in there with them - _don't give me that look_ - all you have to do is look menacing so they don't try anything."



"You're the strategist here, but might I interject with a better idea?" Rider asked rhetorically, eyes slightly squinted as he thought, stopping the engine to increase his concentration. "Instead of abducting his friends and therefore annihilating all current and further possible negotiations with him or his group, we could simply call him out to a semi-populated area, he would come right over in fear of the collateral damage, if what you said was the truth." Rider stated, making a valid point. "Furthermore, we wouldn't need risk overextending ourselves with the hostages, increasing our overall chances." Rider continued, noticing the slightly softened expression on Lancer's face. "All I have to do is send a message to my Master through our link, and she should be able to inform him." Rider finished, leaning into the leather chair.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Index feel still blame herself, she have been too soft to naive yet suddenly it seems Caster was looking for her... talk about the best time with her link Index feelings and words reach Moses (Good day caster you miss Rider visit, but Sabbath is still going for a bit, still if you want to come I have a rather interesting project in mind), she then go to the room with the corpse of the Tatari... she couldn't feel his spirit, not all power completely drained of it... this was good her plan seems to be viable... she saw Caster entering the room "Here caster look at this magical array I have made, what do you think?"



Caster scratched his beard and said, "I see what you are doing here. This should be fine. The array appears to be in perfect shape. It shouldn't fail."


----------



## Watchman (May 7, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "You're the strategist here, but might I interject with a better idea?" Rider asked rhetorically, eyes slightly squinted as he thought, stopping the engine to increase his concentration. "Instead of abducting his friends and therefore annihilating all current and further possible negotiations with him or his group, we could simply call him out to a semi-populated area, he would come right over in fear of the collateral damage, if what you said was the truth." Rider stated, making a valid point. "Furthermore, we wouldn't need risk overextending ourselves with the hostages, increasing our overall chances." Rider continued, noticing the slightly softened expression on Lancer's face. "All I have to do is send a message to my Master through our link, and she should be able to inform him." Rider finished, leaning into the leather chair.



"That could work, if we want to give them time to react to us and actually form a plan. The smart option is to get Emiya to be angry and rushed, to come straight to us without waiting for backup, so we can deal with him first." _No, Aarne, that's what *you* want. You just want to beat the boy - smart doesn't come into it._

He ignored that subconscious voice. The intelligent option _was_ to trigger the boy's superhero impulse and force him into a battle he could not hope to win before his reinforcements arrived. The fact that it would grant him a lot of satisfaction to remove the Emiya from this war and reverse that earlier... mishap was just a bonus.

"But you bring up a fair point about being overstretched with hostages. Just the two, then - one of your legionnaires should be able to look after both of them. Matou Shinji and Tohsaka Sakura." Those two would be far too important as bargaining chips to ignore. "And Emiya will negotiate if one of his precious friends is at stake. I can guarantee that, if we choose for whatever reason to _negotiate_ instead of just killing him." Continuing to feel the disapproving stare of Lancer on his back, Aarne lost his patience. "Or do _you_ have a better idea, Lancer? Do you have an idea more certain to lead to a victory than mine?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 7, 2010)

"That's not the fight I was asking about..." Shirou started, but his voice drifted off into a whisper. There had to be a reason why Matou did not want to talk about what had happened here, in this house, and Shirou wondered if it was right for him to pry. He wanted to know of course, but it was unlikely that Matou Rin would ever tell him. She hid many things beneath the image of a beautiful and perfect school idol, and Emiya Shirou had no right nor any ability to break through that mask that she wore to find the truth of Matou Rin. Still, she looked uncomfortable, and there had to be something that he could do for her, and not only because he hated to see anybody cry while he could do anything about it.

"You okay, Matou?" He instinctively grabbed her arm as she turned away, feeling a wave of emotion rippling from the girl that stood before him, unable to tell if it was anger, disgust, or fear that she felt. What he did know however, was that there was something very wrong going on, and he had to make sure it did not get worse. He could not know if it was the choking stench of magic and rot in the air or something much more primal, but he knew that he could not allow Matou Rin to remain in this house. There had to be a reason why she had decided to invade his house rather than bring Riesbyfe here, and a roach infestation was the worst lie he had ever thought he would hear from her lips.

"Anyway, I need to buy a new shirt and you look like you need to take a walk, so you're coming with me. I'm not going to hear any objections from you." Emiya Shirou suddenly decided, the words spilling out of his lips before he had a chance to think them over, even though it was possibly the most important decision of his life. There was no time to turn back now, so he quickly dragged Matou Rin out of her room and towards what had to be the great outdoors, and he was glad for once in his life that the Matou house was so dark.

---

Evil could not comprehend good. That was what Lancer had realised in his nearly two thousand years of history, that the vile and petty could never understand why it is that they lost to the upright and great. That was why Zhuge Liang had beaten Sima Yi for as long as he lived, and was why Zhao Zilong had the strength to ride alone through Cao Cao's great army in order to rescue just one child. Aarne Edefelt was about to fall into the same stupid circle that had entrapped so many a brilliant but selfish mind throughout the years, the idea that there was any way to eat into a selfless man's determination to achieve his chosen cause. Emiya Shirou was not a boy who would become weaker when those close to him were threatened. He was a boy who would overcome death's door itself to ensure that he would save all those before him, and the Master of Lancer would pay dearly if he did not understand that.

"Master, skill and tactics is a plan undertaken by the weaker to overcome the stronger. Shirou's Servant could not beat me, and has no chance in all the realms to defeat Rider and myself in a battle. But by threatening those dear to him, by burning any bridges between us and forcing him into a situation for which he cannot compromise, Shirou will be a thousand times stronger than when he defeated you. You would do well to forget that he is a human, and place him in the same category as you would greater vampires and lesser Heroic Spirits when he is cornered." It was one of the rules of warfare that Sun Tzu himself had written. One should never force one's enemies onto their last ropes, for in their desperation, they would fight with more ferocity and power than they even knew they possessed. This was even more true for those that had a reason to fight that went beyond their own lives, be it a cause, a loved one, an ideal, or any of the thousand other things that a person could fight for.

"Furthermore, capturing Matou Shinji and Tohsaka Sakura would very likely turn their own families against you, and while Tohsaka's Berserker is a pathetic fighter, the same cannot be said for Matou's Saber." Perhaps Aarne would pick up just one thing from all that he said. Just one thing was enough.


----------



## Watchman (May 7, 2010)

_God damn you, Lancer._ 

Aarne could have ignored him if the Servant had simply expressed disapproval with his actions, and would have done so. The Servant had been, if anything, even more in favour of Shirou than Aarne had been, and Aarne was certain he'd have problems actually getting him to put an end to the Emiya once they'd dealt with his Servant and no longer needed him alive.

But his words struck a chord. _I *am* being irrational._ He sighed heavily and leant back against the headrest on his seat. He was right, damn him. Aggravating the Tohsaka and the Matou was counterproductive, and he'd suggested it _solely_ to bait Shirou when there was no need for it.

If what Rider said was correct, Emiya's Servant had expended a chunk of her mana fighting him, and she couldn't have recovered it all by now. Lancer alone would be able to beat her, and Lancer and Rider combined would simply annihilate her.

But there was just one problem.

"It may have slipped your mind, Lancer, but Shirou is likely in the Einzbern Castle with the rest of Caster's team. Are you proposing we attack them directly? Or give them time to form a plan and come at us as a united group?"


----------



## lambda (May 7, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hey, wait a minute Shirou..." Rin spluttered in protest. But it was no use, Shirou was studiously ignoring her as he dragged her forcefully through her house. It was stupid considering his training regimen but she hadn't expected him to be that strong. 

Her face turned red as they passed in front of their respective Servants in this ridicuous position.God, this was embarrassing! She needed to do something before they saw her like that outside. 

She stopped fighting Shirou and fell in step with him, though she still needed to hurry to keep up with his longer strides. She cleared her throat. "A walk sounds good."


----------



## Nimademe (May 7, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "It may have slipped your mind, Lancer, but Shirou is likely in the Einzbern Castle with the rest of Caster's team. Are you proposing we attack them directly? Or give them time to form a plan and come at us as a united group?"



"He left." Rider informed, enjoying Aarne's slow realization of things. "My Master informed me through our link that Shirou left a few hours ago along with his Servant, although she doesn't know where." Rider continued, Aarne not seeing his look of amusement from the back seat. "If you would give me a few minutes to gather my thoughts, I can no doubt arrange a plan to meet all our ends." Rider finished, waiting on Aarne to see if they would follow his plan or take a chance with him. Starting the engine, Rider slowly backed the car out of the parking spot.


----------



## Watchman (May 7, 2010)

"Well, you seem to have an uncanny knack for finding Masters, so I'll leave that to you. Thanks a lot for telling me something that important so _soon._" Well that made things easier. If Shirou was truly alone, then it would be a simple matter to crush him, or keep him alive to draw out the rest of Caster's team.

Yes, that was it. He couldn't forget, this was just a means to an end, not an end in itself. _Get a grip, Aarne. He's a nobody, not even your main enemy in this war, and just because he had a fluke victory against you doesn't mean a thing._ 

Looking out the window as the car began to move, Aarne silently cursed at himself for his lapse in judgement. He had to keep focused on the bigger picture. Once Shirou was out of the way there were still six other Masters to deal with, _including_ Rider's little Master, and he'd be nothing but a fool to throw away all his options in order to guarantee a victory against one person, no matter how much he despised them. And if there was one thing Aarne refused to be, it was a fool.

_"...Thanks, Lancer."_ he silently said whilst otherwise appearing to ignore him entirely.

-----

Saber and the other Saber remained fixed in place, neither taking their eyes off the other. Saber expected her adversary, for she was certain he'd never cease to be so, to attack at any moment, whilst he constantly bore a smug, amused look on his face at her tensed form which in turn only irritated her more, though she refused to be the first to strike. 

She had come into this house with the intention solely of protecting her Master from any aggression directed towards him, and she intended to remain that way. However, the combined presence of the other Saber and the oppressive atmosphere of this house continued to sour her mood.

It was into this tense situation that her Master emerged, whilst somewhat forcefully dragging a spluttering and protesting Matou Rin behind him. Shirou did not even seem to realise where he was - his mind focused on a single point that was not located in this room, but outside, and blocking everything that did not relate immediately to that point, including the two Servants.

Still, he was clearly headed for outside, which was a relief.

"If you will excuse us, Servant Saber, it appears we have concluded our business here," she said briefly, and followed the two Masters outside, glad for the chance to finally be out of that situation.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 7, 2010)

"Right then, now that we're in agreement, I think we should head towards the shopping district. I need a new shirt and my wardrobe got blown up in the attack so going back home is out of the question. What do you want to do, Matou?" Shirou fired off quickly, his brain not quite catching up with the magnitude of the task before him, and his heart slowly rising to his throat. This was probably infinitely more difficult than fighting the Holy Grail War, and that was no walk in the park either. Although this might possibly end with a walk in the park, but that was hardly what it was going to be. All things considered, the best thing to do was to calm down and let things take their course, so that was what Emiya Shirou aspired to do.

"Ahem. Let's start over. I'll have to get a change of clothes, so first we'll head for the store." He said with much more assurance than before, slowing his pace to match Matou's. There was no reason to be nervous. He was just going to buy a new set of clothing for himself, because his current set was too torn and bloodied to actually qualify as clothing especially in this cold. Then he was probably going to take Matou Rin around town, just to get her to feel better and hopefully coax her to talk to him about whatever it was that was going on in her house and in her life, though the details of that part of the ohgoditlookedjustlikeadate were unclear as of now.

It was not until they were clear of the Matou house's gate before he let go of her hand and coughed, the heat in his face more than making up for the cold weather of the end of winter. This was one time he would kill for it to be snowing, but it was not to be. It rarely snowed in Fuyuki City after all.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 7, 2010)

Saber watched as Rin was forcefully dragged along by Shirou, the sight itself was an oddity, but it hardly interested Saber. He was more concerned with the fact that Arthur was leaving. "Well, forgive me if I allow myself to stay within visual range of Rin and your Master."

Saber moved next to Arthur and walked alongside her. "It seems our Master's are getting along just fine, it feels refreshing to watch a proper courting. I hope we can get along as well. At least for today, I can always kill you tomorrow." Saber's smile grew more apparent when he spoke.


----------



## Nimademe (May 7, 2010)

"Now, I'm going to have you make a choice, since we're partners for now, my rival." Rider said, already having thought of several different plans and contingencies. "Choose a primary target and a secondary target, any of the Masters or Servants participating in this war will do." Rider asked, giving Aarne an oddly huge amount of room. "I predict that if everything goes with only a few minor hitches, your chosen targets would be eliminated within four days at most." Rider boasted, the car clearing the parking area and heading out towards the Ryudou Temple.


----------



## Watchman (May 7, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"If by get along, you mean I refrain from attacking you, then I am sure we will 'get along'. And we will get along even better if you stop talking."

Whilst the atmosphere in the open was refreshing compared to the choking confines of the Matou mansion, the continued presence of the Matou's Servant was not something Saber particularly enjoyed. He certainly held the ability to irritate her.

"Although I must ask, what exactly happened to you when Archer and Caster attacked my Master's house? You were not present when the battle ended."



Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Now, I'm going to have you make a choice, since we're partners for now, my rival." Rider said, already having thought of several different plans and contingencies. "Choose a primary target and a secondary target, any of the Masters or Servants participating in this war will do." Rider asked, giving Aarne an oddly huge amount of room. "I predict that if everything goes with only a few minor hitches, your chosen targets would be eliminated within four days at most." Rider boasted, the car clearing  the parking area and heading out towards Kotomine Church.



"Oh?" Well this was interesting. Aarne didn't hesitate before making his first choice. "Servant Caster, obviously. He's clearly the leader of that little alliance and anyone powerful enough to have followed my every movement from the beginning of the war is not someone I want alive any longer." 

The second choice... he decided would not be Emiya. It was important to him that he destroy Shirou by himself, and personally banish the spectre of his previous defeat. To have Rider do so through whatever special means he had reserved would cheapen it. 

Aside from him, none of the Masters were great threats to him, and it would be wasteful to designate one of them, so he instead thought of the other Servants.

Archer had come off worse when fighting Lancer, as had Berserker, so they were out of the running, and he could hardly expect Rider's method to work on Rider himself. Shirou's Saber was no match for Lancer, which left Assassin and Matou's Saber.

It was tempting, after recalling the memory of the blue-eyed Assassin sending him across the room with a single blow, to choose him, but again, that was not logical, that was just vindictive, and he had to be better than that if he wanted to win.

"Make the secondary target Matou Rin's Saber," he decided. Of the other Servants, Lancer could handle well enough, and he had a plan of his own to deal with Rider when the time came.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 7, 2010)

"Such a troublesome woman, we'll get along better if I stop talking, but you wish to question me." Saber gave a half-hearted sigh as he spoke, it was clear he was still enjoying himself. 

"I made my contribution by saving us all from that initial Noble Phantasm, so I decided to take my leave. What about yourself? Did you manage to dispose of any Servants?" Saber didn't actually believe that Arthur could have defeated any true Servant, the wind burst from her Noble Phantasm couldn't affect Archer's attack, she was weak. There was no need for concern around her.


----------



## Nimademe (May 7, 2010)

"How fortuitous, as I have reason to believe that they both celebrate the Sabbath." Rider said whimsically, driving slower than usual towards the Ryudou Temple. "Caster's Territory extends only slightly past the Einzbern Castle, a great amount of the forest being out of his grasp. If I am to use part of my Noble Phantasm, we can create a cut off point using fortifications just outside his Territory, rendering them unable to enter or exit, and leaving the Einzbern Castle as easy prey to my siege engines. If the structure the Territory is bound to is destroyed, the Territory will collapse and we can annihilate Caster without a problem. The only hitch is that Archer is cool minded and possesses a Noble Phantasm that can easily tear down the fortifications, however his Master is heavily impulsive, and thus I believe I can bait her outside using a message sent from my own Master." Rider continued, only stopping to take a breath. "I will spearhead this assault solo, but I am counting on you two to lie in wait somewhere in the forest. When they exit the rubble of the castle, Lancer could simply finish them off as I hold the perimeter." Rider finished, presenting his plan. Reaching the Ryudou Temple, Rider exited the car and stretched. If he was to implement this plan, Rider would need to absorb mana from the leyline to supplement Ilya's, and the fact that he had a stranglehold on this leyline made it the safest to use.


----------



## lambda (May 7, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin stole a glance backward and was happy to note that despite all his talk of Sabbath,  her Saber had not hesitated in following her. She supposed he had enough common sense to keep her safe at least

Satisfied, she turned toward Shirou with a bright smile. "Right, clothes. in that case, let's head to Shinto. Maybe we'll find you something other than your endless supply of blue white shirts." 

"After that we should find somewhere to eat, with everything going on,  I haven't eaten anything since yesterday. Agreed?"

----
_One down._ Archer said silently, as he put the first seal on top of a building near the Church of the Supervisor.  "Five to go". The next one would be near Ryuudouji.

Withtout wasting time, Archer headed for the stairs.


----------



## Watchman (May 7, 2010)

"As I suspected. Did your Master order you to retreat, or is she blameless for your cowardice?" She still did not trust the Matou girl. She was inevitably going to be an opponent of Shirou's, and unlike her Master, she seemed to have no such inclination towards finding peaceful resolutions wherever possible. 

Not to mention, it was often said that a Servant resembled their Master, and if Matou Rin was anything like her Saber, she was not a person Saber believed she could trust near her Master.

She ignored the other Saber's jab at her fighting ability. He knew as well as she did how weak she had been at that point... Too weak to even defend her Master against those that sought to harm him.

It was not a state she would find herself in again during this war, and that was the only thing of importance to be gleaned from it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 7, 2010)

"I took it upon myself to keep Rin safe. So yes, it was my own cowardice that allowed me to shelter my Master from harm. Perhaps a false King doesn't understand the need to protect over a lust for victory." Saber knew he had to hit a soft spot eventually, King Arthur may have been a legendary warrior, but he had no reason to believe that this Arthur was everything legends had made her out to be. 

"What happened to you?" Saber shifted the topic, his agitations were short, but precise, while they may anger, he would try to keep Arthur from boiling over. With her wits about her, Saber knew she wouldn't attack him in public, but there was always a chance, he would make sure that chance was as low as possible.


----------



## Watchman (May 8, 2010)

"A lust for victory? Is that what you call honouring an alliance, Servant Saber? And I will warn you once only - call me a False King again and I shall strike you down. I would not brook that insult even from my dearest friends, and certainly not from you." 

There were limits to her patience, and the other Saber seemed to delight in testing them. She had no with to start a fight in such a public area, especially considering her Master was not hostile to the Matou, but likewise she would not tolerate these insults to her honour, not from a cur that abandoned his allies and struck at those that posed no threat to him.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 8, 2010)

"Yeah, why not?" He quite liked his blue and white shirts, but Shirou found himself quick to agree with any plans that Matou Rin had, because as they were now, she could do no wrong. Emiya Shirou found it difficult to refuse anybody on the best of days, and she was not anybody nor was this the best of days. It was probably rather pathetic of him, and completely out of place as far as the behaviour of a Master was concerned, but all things considered, he found himself inexplicably pleased with what was going on right now. It was not often that he could be going anywhere with a girl like Matou Rin after all.

Although, and Shirou had to constantly remind himself of this, all he was doing was forcing her out of her house. It ultimately meant little, and it would probably lead to even less, because in the end, Matou Rin was a thousand times the Master that Emiya Shirou was and in the Holy Grail War, there could only be one victor. If he could not end this meaningless conflict, the time would quickly come when they would have to meet in battle, as enemies aiming for the same sacred and omnipotent vessel. She had chosen and accepted the conflict, and she had called upon her own Servant Saber, who had chosen and accepted the conflict himself. They all had reasons for their battle, and the same went for his own Saber as well. They would have to fight when the time came, and Emiya Shirou could not allow himself to lose either, because he had allowed himself to become the Master of his Servant Saber.

More importantly, the main reason he had called Matou out was not to enjoy himself. It was for her to enjoy herself, and ultimately, to find a way to save her. It was a fight that would have consequences beyond this Holy Grail War, and it was what Shirou truly wanted to do with his life. Fighting in this battle was silly, but finding out why Matou Rin had made that face, and just finding out about her, that was truly meaningful, and that was what Emiya Shirou wanted.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 8, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "A lust for victory? Is that what you call honouring an alliance, Servant Saber? And I will warn you once only - call me a False King again and I shall strike you down. I would not brook that insult even from my dearest friends, and certainly not from you."
> 
> There were limits to her patience, and the other Saber seemed to delight in testing them. She had no with to start a fight in such a public area, especially considering her Master was not hostile to the Matou, but likewise she would not tolerate these insults to her honour, not from a cur that abandoned his allies and struck at those that posed no threat to him.



"Would you really? Without your Master's orders, you would attack in public? I don't mind, because you and I both know there is a clear difference between us. However, your Master would be in a lot more danger than mine as we fight." Saber looked at the small form of this 'King Arthur' and knew he could never lose in a real fight. Tomorrow he'd kill her, for sure.

"How is Lancer by the way?" Saber swapped topics hoping once more to keep her from becoming rash with anger.


----------



## Watchman (May 8, 2010)

Saber paused for a moment.

"No. I would not fight you yet," she said, watching their Masters' friendly conversation barely ten metres from them. "Not at this time, and not in this place. But I swear to you, Servant Saber; there _will_ be a reckoning between us, and I shall be the one that emerges from it victorious." 

She had not in life been the most skilled of Camelot's knights with the sword, nor the swiftest on a horse. But she had held her honour, her devotion and her duty close to her chest, warming her when there was nothing else to do so, keeping her strong when she felt she may falter, lending her power far beyond all reasonable limits when she needed it the most, and it was these qualities that set her apart from all others in Camelot; all others in Britain; all others of her time. 

It was these qualities that had forged the legend of King Arthur. These qualities that had served her so well in the previous War, and these qualities would ensure once again that she triumphed over her foes in this War.

"I do not know where Servant Lancer is. He too escaped the battle, though heavily wounded," she said in answer to the other Saber's next question. If he could be contained with simple words until such time as her Master gave her the order to destroy him, she would grit her teeth and bear his company. It would simply be one more Duty.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 8, 2010)

"How old are you, King of Knights?" His question was simply one to garner information. Saber was done trying to anger her, he had done so enough, and he knew that now she'd fight with him. Her idea of honor was certainly twisted in the eyes of Saber, but even Arthur must uphold the idea of single combat. 

With Lancer injured, he would most certainly take longer to recover. The interference of others, while annoying were not nearly as dangerous as Lancer's. In this entire war, the only opponent he did not wish to fight evenly, was Lancer. The man may have been less successful in his life, but Saber was still aware of his grand ability as a fighter.

The only other Servant that Saber needed to be wary of was Assassin, for Saber was weak to indirect combat. He didn't have the great sense for danger, perhaps his arrogance didn't allow him to ever believe himself to be in danger, so an opponent like Assassin would be most difficult.


----------



## Watchman (May 8, 2010)

With a barely audible "hmph", Saber ignored the other Saber. As she had said previously she had no intention of getting along with her adversary, and they had already confirmed that they would settle their grievances with each other in a duel, she had no further inclination to speak to him at all, let alone to do so over such trivial matters.

Increasing her pace, she sought to reach a position where she could keep a closer eye on her and the other Saber's Masters. Perhaps even close enough to hear what they were saying.

-----

As Rider explained his plan in the car, Aarne listened patiently.

"That sounds like a fair enough plan. If Caster truly adheres to the Sabbath, and Emiya's in town, then we'd only have to deal with Archer and the Masters. Easy enough for you to handle, right, Lancer?

One question, though. Your Master's in the castle, correct? How are you so sure she can get out unscathed?"


----------



## lambda (May 9, 2010)

"That's three." Archer whispered as he placed one more seal at the top of a house at the north end Miyama. The next one would be south of here, at the city's high school. After that would be near the hospital, and the last one....

Well, he'd deal with the last one in time.


----------



## Nimademe (May 10, 2010)

Watchman said:


> As Rider explained his plan in the car, Aarne listened patiently.
> 
> "That sounds like a fair enough plan. If Caster truly adheres to the Sabbath, and Emiya's in town, then we'd only have to deal with Archer and the Masters. Easy enough for you to handle, right, Lancer?
> 
> One question, though. Your Master's in the castle, correct? How are you so sure she can get out unscathed?"



"My Master is quite an accomplished magus, despite her appearance." Rider said bluntly, complimenting Ilya. "By the way, feel free to make use of this leyline as you wish, the park isn't nearly as convenient." Rider said to Aarne and Lancer as he gestured the whole of Ryudou, already sitting down on a stump and absorbing mana, chin cupped in his hand.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 10, 2010)

"Defeating Archer as I am now should not be a problem, and the Masters are merely fish and fowl awaiting slaughter before my blade." Lancer answered his Master without a hint of doubt or irony in his voice, speaking with every confidence that what he said was the one and only truth. He had not managed to defeat Archer in their previous battle, but now that Lancer knew about how Archer fought, the next battle would be in his favour. As a Servant, Archer had great power in the form of his Noble Phantasm, but he was a hundredth of the fighter that Lancer himself was. Indeed, of all the enemies arrayed before him, there were none that Lancer would hesitate to fight. He knew that he could win against every one of them.

More troublesome than the enemy Servants were the Masters. More specifically, Lancer's very own Master Aarne Edefelt. Aarne did not hesitate to use tactics that were more suited for the evil than the righteous, and while he could not be said to be evil himself, he possessed the selfishness and pettiness that were the greatest traits of many an evil man. Lancer did not expect magnanimity and goodness to match his Lord Brother out of his temporary Master, but he did hope for a degree of righteousness and greatness that would, at the very least, align Master and Servant. The strength of the bond between Master and Servant was a powerful thing, and as their personalities complemented each other, so would their coordination and power. Empathy begot strength, even more so when one's Servant was the Saintly Emperor Guan, who drew great power from the belief in his legend and divinity, that in this land matched even the greatest of heroes from the Age of Gods.

He did not know if he would get the chance to do so, but Lancer knew that if they wanted to smooth their path to victory, he would have to forge Aarne Edefelt into a man that he would have been proud to serve even if he had not been summoned. A Master did not summon a Servant radically different from oneself, and so there had to be an inherent greatness within him to summon Guan Yu, whose own legend had become the stuff of worship. Lancer would have to find a way to draw that out, and even if Aarne Edefelt fought only to serve himself, there still had to be something that could trigger his growth into a man of destiny.


----------



## lambda (May 11, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Uhm, I don't think this is my style, Matou." Said a slightly embarrassed Shirou as he exited the fitting room.

Rin batted her eyelashes innocently"I don't know, Emiya-kun, hot pink is very manly theses days. And the BADMAN on the back makes it clear you're not someone to mess with. I'm sure even Ryuudou-kun would agree it goes very well with your image ."

Oh, the look on his face! She couldn't keep down a snigger. 

"I think we should go look into another store." Shirou said curtly. He was trying very hard no to pout, but not quite succeeding. 

"I'm sorry, I didn't meant anything by it." She apologized, sobering down a little. "But we should look a little longer here, there's not that many other stores opened today."

Crossing half the town had reminded Rin of just how much chaos has spread over the town in the last few days. Most shops in Miyama were closed and the people scurried in the streets like scared rats. Good thing they'd decided to go to Shinto, otherwise they wouldn't have gotten anything done. 

Between Berserker's madness, TATARI's extravagant apparition and Caster's group flashyness, tension and fear had a tight hold over the heart of most of Fuyuki's citizens. Nevermind whatever Assassin's was up to right now.

She shook her head sharply. She shouldn't think about this right now. Shirou had dragged her outside so she could get a change of pace, and that was exactly what she needed.

"How about this one? She asked, pulling out a blue shirt from under a pile. "You like the color, right."

Shirou watched it impassively for a few seconds, then shut himself  into the fitting room. " We're going to another store." He declared loudly.

Rin frowned. "What's so wrong about it?" She asked herself as she took a look at his front. 

Right in the middle of the chest, there was a giant stylised red "S" in a yellow triangle. The corner of Rin's mouth twiched upward. "What's so wrong about this?" Laugh bubbled in her voice. "It's just what you need, don't you?" 

Her laughter was heard on the entire floor.


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

_Well, that was fun..._ Assassin thought as he set aside the eviscerated corpse. It calmed his nerves, sated his hungers, and dispelled, for a time, the urgent _need_ that burned within him.

More than that, it _elated_ him, a rush of lightheaded ecstasy far above and beyond the simple pleasures he'd felt before his transformation - making them seem positively mundane in comparism. 

With a single hand he grabbed the heart of his victim, snapping the ribs in the process, and wrenched it out. It had long since stopped beating, and now lay limply in his palm like a deflated balloon, leaking fluid but doing nothing more. With a dismissive snort, he threw it against a wall - he'd planned to devour the heart still-beating, the impulse coming to him as naturally and spontaneously as adding salt to a meal, but it seemed as if he'd played around too much first. It slid down slowly, leaving a trail of blood and fluid behind it like the trail of some grotesque slug, and Assassin sighed before rising to his feet and wiping his bloodstained hands on a dressing gown hanging by the door.

Now what? He wasn't prepared to go and reside in the dank darkness of the Matou cellar until his Master allowed him out to kill again, and she hadn't given him any other orders aside from being discreet with his murder, which he certainly had - murdering an elderly woman who lived by herself and rarely left her house; the murder would not be discovered for days.

Now, with the stench of blood all over him, and the taste lodged in his mouth, Assassin sought for something else to occupy him. He still had that paper cellphone Index gave him, and for a moment he considered calling her.

For what purpose? To taunt her over his murders, past and present, committed whilst she clung to the belief he could be redeemed? To scream at her that _he_ would be the one to kill her? To describe to her in exquisite detail precisely what he would do when he got his hands on her?

He paused, and blinked in surprise. The cellphone was in his hand, halfway to being folded in the way that would allow him to speak to Index. How had that happened? And why would he call her in the first place? She hadn't sent her new pets out to kill him yet, so either she trusted him still, treated him as a member of her team, albeit an absent one, or she didn't trust him, but didn't consider him enough of a threat to deal with.

Either way, her innocence, her naivete was exploitable, and he meant to do so; he already had a _plan_ to do so. So why would he call her, and risk it all by _warning_ her of how he planned to kill her?

The answer came immediately, and caused him to emit a hollow laugh. "I suppose even murderers must have some humanity left."

It was obvious, now that he thought about it. Whilst the fragments of his mind that constituted his multiple personalities fought with each other under the watchful eye and iron fist of the personality formed by his rebirth, a tiny, miniscule fraction of him _wanted_ to warn the nun; _wanted_ to protect her from his intentions, and whilst the other personalities were oblivious to its presence, it had managed to almost wrest control of his body from him at a critical moment and ruin everything.

Well, not anymore. He was aware of it, he was forewarned to it, and it would not interfere with him again - so swore the many fractions of Jack the Ripper.

Pocketing the cellphone - he'd need it later - he concealed himself and left the building. He had no real plans, so he decided he'd act as a Servant should, for once - find and accompany his Master. Discreetly, of course.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 11, 2010)

The hot pink shirt made him think of muscle-bound men with giant spikes for hair, people that could shoot energy blasts with impunity that would vaporise anything in their path. Those were the sort of people who could wear a silly chicken costume with a tutu and not have their manhood doubted. Alas, Emiya Shirou was not in that privileged group, and was certainly never going to ever join that group. He was, after all, incredibly untalented in just about everything but archery, and archery was not exactly the epitome of testosterone and masculinity.

The blue shirt on the other hand, that was just Matou making fun of him. He really would not have minded if he could live up to that title, but at this point it was just mocking both the name and himself to wear such clothing. It was, in short, extremely embarrassing. He was no Superman after all, but it looked as though all the shop offered was clothing of the sort. In which case, all Shirou could do was to minimise the casualties to his reputation.

"I'll wear it if you wear this." Shirou said, pulling a shirt out of a stack. It had the design of a corset on it, bright red from the chest to stomach, gold from stomach to hips, and blue from hips to thighs. It was also incredibly low cut, but Shirou had not known that until he actually grabbed the shirt. It could not be said that Matou Rin was like Wonder Woman in any shape or form, but Shirou had no intention of being alone in wearing a superhero's clothing.

"If not, I'll just wear this." He nodded, grabbing a shirt that was similar to the one Matou had handed him, except with the emblem moved from dominating the entire torso to a much smaller logo over the right chest. That was certainly much more acceptable. Normal, even.

_Saber, you should pick something too. You can't make yourself invisible like other Servants can, so you'll need something that doesn't stand out too much._


----------



## lambda (May 11, 2010)

Rin gave the garish top a long look before her eyes returned to her date boyfriend school acquaintances. "Heh... I did not know you had these sort of hobbies, Shirou." She answered slyly.

"Is that the plan, Emiya-kun? Are you going to seduce a pretty girl you've saved and have your fun with her as she's playing your _superheroine_?" Her brows rose in mock horror as she brought a hand to her cheek. "How nefarious."

"Unfortunately for you and you deviant  fantasies, my wardrobe is just fine. I don't need to buy anything today. Besides, buying me clothes would be too expensive for you." She finished mischievously.


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

On the one hand, Saber could not very well leave her Master alone and unprotected. She had faith in his ability to defend himself from any other Master, but with the other Saber lurking around still, she would not leave her Master to the mercy of the Matou.

However, on the other side of things, at present she did not appear threatening at all, and Shirou was not in immediate danger from her. Saber did not trust Matou Rin, but proper etiquette demanded that she give them space, and so she had remained a measured twenty metres from them as they shopped - though she had ensured as often as possible that there was an open straight line between her and her Master - if an attack occurred, she could reach and rescue him with no real problems at this range.

_Saber, you should pick something too. You can't make yourself invisible like other Servants can, so you'll need something that doesn't stand out too much._ flitted into her mind, and she frowned slightly. That was true. She had dispelled her armour shortly after leaving the Matou house, for the sake of remaining as inconspicuous as possible, but it would still not be terribly remiss to have more than one set of clothes at hand.

Scanning the aisle she was in, she pondered to herself. A shirt was easy to find - plain and white cotton, but clothing for the lower half of her body proved more of a problem. It was... acceptable for women in this time to wear trousers as men did, and in fact seemed to be the norm. However, the ones they seemed to sell in this store would be horrendously inefficient for combat purposes - too ridiculously tight to manoeuvre around in properly. 

And she could not resort to a dress or skirt - though she would not admit it, the needling of the other Saber had irritated her, and she would not invite more comments from him by wearing feminine clothing.

Thus, she arrived at a quandary. She glanced at her Master, who was still conversing with the Matou and not paying attention to her, and then averted her eyes. This was ridiculous - she could not rely on him to solve these problems for her - she had the ability to come to a conclusion herself... Oh! Her current gaze was to the window of the store, or more importantly, a group of people standing beyond it. 

Men wearing clothing that included what she had assumed had been skirts. If this was the case and it was acceptable male clothing, then she believed she had found the answer to her dilemma.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 11, 2010)

Shirou tried to say a thousand things at once to deny Matou's accusations, but what came out was instead something of a strangled whimper followed by a brief, but mad coughing fit. He would never be able to beat her in this field, and it was probably going to be pointless to even try. The best he could do was to limit the damage to his pride as a gentleman, if it had not already been ripped to shreds by her words and actions. Although truth be told, if what Matou said would ever come to pass, he would embrace the chance with open arms.

"Money really isn't a problem with me. I make more than I spend and my father left more than enough behind when he passed on. But if you insist, I'll just go pay for my own stuff then." Taking the much more subdued shirt, Shirou walked over to Saber and tried to follow her gaze, wondering if she was holding back on buying the clothes she liked for whatever reason. It did not take long for Shirou to recognise what it was she wanted to buy, and he nodded with a new found determination.

"Right then, we'll get that, and that." He nodded, pointing to the white blouse and blue hakama, wondering why exactly the shop stocked normal clothes for women but none for men. Then again, very few women actually wore hakama for informal events, so perhaps it was not really normal after all. He then took the clothes and headed for the counter, noting that Saber had at least picked something that looked like it was for women. He was worried that she would pick a black suit or something, but she had proven that her tastes were female if she was left to her own devices, at the very least.

"Anyway, you really don't want anything? I'm paying you know." Shirou turned to Matou as he pulled out his wallet.


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

Aarne shrugged. "If you're sure that she'll be fine then I guess we don't have any more problems. Like Lancer said, he can easily deal with Archer, though I think I'd better stick close to you for the battle - if Archer's actions at Emiya's house are any indication, he likes going after Masters, and Lancer can fight him better if he doesn't have to worry about protecting me.

Still, we're only going to head out once you're healed up, so until then you might as well take advantage of this ley line, Lancer."


----------



## Nimademe (May 11, 2010)

"While we wait, are there any questions you would like to ask me?" Rider offered, still gathering mana from the leyline while seated on the stump. Rider gradually felt better by the second, he would probably be ready to execute the plan in about an hour or so, though his Reality Marble was still out of the question until Ilya could continue supplying him. "Of course, I will ask you a question for every question you ask me, it is a productive way to pass the time." Rider added, taking a more comfortable position. Rider was quite partial to Aarne, and though he wouldn't hesitate killing him if he did something unsuitable, Rider wouldn't betray him until the partnership was officially over. Lancer was a valiant rival, so far the only one to experience Rider's Noble Phantasm to the extent of the Colosseum, and Rider had no problem accepting him as his temporary acquaintance. Waiting for Aarne and Lancer to respond, Rider continued absorbing mana.

=============

Ilya had woken up, and though her body was sore, she found that she could stand up and move again. Sending a healthy pulse of mana to Rider to check on their link, she found that the bond was still solid, and though she couldn't send her full output at the moment, the portion of her vast stores that she was sending was still comparable to the output of most of the other Masters. The last thing she remembered before falling asleep was Archer carrying her here, and she found that nothing was wrong with her aside from the pain, the Dress of Heaven still being on her person. Dusting the dress off, Ilya sat down on a chair near the wooden desk, not noticing that Satsuki was in the room.


----------



## Xelloss (May 11, 2010)

Satsuki look at what have been happening so far and just spoke "Sorry I lost control of myself back there, still we wont allow you to do anything weird so I would be your shadow until your brother gets back but feel free to do anything normal this is your house after all", she go back to her book looking rather bored herself.


----------



## Nimademe (May 11, 2010)

"I have to pee." Ilya said bluntly as Satsuki spoke, rushing out the door and towards the bathroom. As she reached the toilet, she sat down and relieved herself momentarily. Washing her hands, she exited the bathroom and started walking towards the balcony. Ilya felt like enjoying the wind, and it would definitely be easier to see Shirou return from the high vantage point. Before that, Ilya went to her dressing room and put on her purple blouse and white skirt, the outfit that she liked the most, although she had quite a large amount of choices in the wardrobe. Neatly folding the Dress of Heaven and depositing it into a beautifully embroidered cloth bag, she held it over her shoulder and continued walking towards the balcony, the pain receding slightly as she exercised her Magic Circuits to send mana to Rider.


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

Aarne thought for a moment.

"Very well then - aside from Caster, who do you consider the most dangerous Servant in this war?" He didn't particularly care what Rider's answer was, but he needed some way to pass time before the Servant was healed enough to challenge Caster and his allies.


----------



## Nimademe (May 11, 2010)

"Caster is actually quite low in terms of danger from my point of view, although I'm not really threatened by any of my rivals." Rider said, contemplating slightly before continuing. "If I must give an answer, I'd say Berserker, simply because of the sheer damage he's causing to this venue from the use of his power." Rider continued, taking a quick moment to think about his question to Aarne. "Did you summon Lancer using an artifact, or did you just start the ritual and hope that luck would be on your side?" Rider asked bluntly, taking a quick glance at Lancer and back at Aarne.


----------



## Xelloss (May 11, 2010)

Satsuki follow the homonculi around, even a homonculus would have a hard time outrunning a DA, and Satsuki have been told she is closer to a DAA than a DA, she keep her distance just enough to keep a eye on Illya until she saw her stop at a balcony the remain on a distance just watching for the moment.

Taking out her cell phone and folding it in a special war "Archer the kid is awake at the moment and I keeping a eye on her, seems she is a bit on pain from time to time but is alright", now doing another fold she contact someone else, she even feel surprised for this but "Assassin we have here the master of Rider if you can get any info on Rider current status it would help a lot I dont think he would remain quite for long".


----------



## Watchman (May 11, 2010)

_Tsk, 'not really threatened'_. Big words from a Servant that had already tried and failed to storm the Einzbern castle - Aarne didn't believe for even a moment that it had all been part of a plan; there were a dozen other ways to get the Einzbern into the castle that didn't involve taking injuries like Rider had, and he was certain that if he ordered Lancer to kill him now, Rider would be struck down in no short order.

"I suppose it was with an artifact - one of those red masks Chinese actors use to portray heroes. Supposedly, the one I used to summon Lancer was made whilst he was alive, by a craftsman who was inspired by tales of his heroism."

_And now it's my turn for a question..._

"So, if it was not the Sabbath, and Caster wasn't forbidden from fighting, how would you deal with him?" If it _was_ as easy as Rider claimed, which Aarne severely doubted, then he could focus on taking out Emiya or the Matou first, after all.

-----

So, they'd contacted him first. Assassin was half-tempted to ignore the message from Satsuki, but it could hardly hurt. Rider had given him a regular cellphone the last time they had met, and without much surprise, Assassin discovered an address in the phone that was labelled simply as "Call Me".

It figured that Rider had expected him to take it, so he could contact him later. Assassin quickly tapped in the numbers required and called the other Servant - he'd never promised to relay the results to Satsuki, but if this proved interesting he might postpone his reunion with his Master.


----------



## Nimademe (May 11, 2010)

So Aarne was expecting to summon Guan Yu as Lancer? That was quite interesting to Rider, information he might be able to use in the future. "Don't get me wrong, Caster is still a sizable threat to anyone who isn't me." Rider said bluntly, tilting his head. "The only Servants in this war that can harm me are Archer, Saber, and the Interloper summoned by the TATARI." Rider continued, straightening up from the stump slightly. "In any case, my Reality Marble would allow me victory at my whim, though it isn't any fun to use as it always signals the end of the match." Rider finished answering, then posed his question to Aarne. "Tell me then, from your slight look of skepticism a few hours earlier, it seems you don't believe that acquiring the Dress of Heaven was my intention. To infiltrate the heavily guarded enemy base as me, what would you have done?" Rider asked, genuinely interested in Aarne's answer.

Suddenly, Rider's cellphone rung, Rider picking it up. "Good afternoon, my rival." Rider answered jokingly into the phone, already knowing due to Caller ID. "You've chosen quite a good time to contact me, what do you need?" Rider continued flatly, not caring that Aarne and Lancer were just in front of him.


----------



## lambda (May 12, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin smirked like a shark. "So you're rich? How interesting." Had that just been and invitation to rob Shirou blind? There was so many things one could do with somebody else's money. Shirou's eyes twitched nervously and she had to suppress yet another bout of laugh. Messing with him was so easy. 

She shook her head before she scared him away. "I'm just fine, Shirou thank you. You're already buying me lunch, you don't need to go farther today. Besides if you want to buy a girl a gift, you should work hard on figuring out what she wants on your own." She added with mischief.

"But if you've finished with your shopping, let get something to eat. Chinese's good?"

---

"I've just finished things on my end, I'm returning now." Archer said to his Master before she cut the call.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

"I was-" Aarne began before Rider's cellphone rang, and the other Servant without hesitation picked it up and began to speak to someone else, completely ignoring him. Aarne scowled and crossed his arms. _I wasn't *trying* to pick Guan Yu, I was just told that it would summon "a warrior beyond compare". Nothing more, nothing less._

-----

"Hrm... _Information_. Heard you'd lost your... _Master_. Was wondering what your plans are."


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

Covering the reciever for a moment, Rider took a few seconds to inform Aarne, as it would be rude not to do so. "It's Assassin." Rider said to Aarne, then continued talking into the phone. "I'm actually doing quite well, and my short term goals have been accomplished, so I'm just resting at the moment." Rider said bluntly. "How are things on your end? Still enjoying yourself I suppose?" Rider asked tentatively, adjusting his grip on the cellphone.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

"Oh yes, very much so." Assassin chuckled. "It could only be better if I were finally able to kill a Master. But enough of that, let's get to the root of the matter, shall we? My... acquaintances of dubious allegiance want me to check up on you - apparently you've irritated them, but they wouldn't say how. I have to admit, I'm _curious_, so if you could explain...?"

-----

_Oh. Oh, that's great, he has Servant Assassin as a contact on his phone._ "Ask him if he wants to attack the castle with us. Whilst Lancer takes on Archer, Assassin can deal with the Masters, or whatever."


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

"I launched a fake attack on their base, and though it was more costly than I would have liked, my Master was able to acquire an important object." Rider said into the phone calmly. "I'm launching the real attack within the next two hours, would you like to join me?" Rider offered nonchalantly, as three on three was a fair match after all.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 12, 2010)

Fuyuki city was in a dismal state. Much of the area has been damaged, civilian casualties was rising to the hundreds level. In addition there was that burst of malice near the outskirts that someone of the Plain Man's training could notice easily. If it were not for his long experience in matters such as this, the Plain Man would've been visually appalled. There was no need for deliberation. Force must be used. 

London however, would need more thorough convincing. Unless the threat would harm the Mage Association directly, the enforcers could only quarantine the Grail War. And so a more direct inspection must be done. 

The Plain Man parked his car behind an abandoned apartment complex, which were increasing in number as more fled the city. There he cast upon himself a spell that completely changed his identity. Hair, Blood, Race, even the distinct signature of his own soul- all where changed into that of a man who was born in Fuyuki City. He even placed seals that would allow anyone who met him to think he had been here all his life.

With that done, he headed off to spy on the masters of the grail war.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

Assassin paused for a long moment, and licked suddenly-parched lips.

"I'll meet you there," he said at length, and ended the call, before turning around and heading for a new destination. He was going to do it - kill Archer, show him that nobody truly escaped him once he marked them down for death. No. No, he'd kill Ilya, and put an end to the annoyance that was Rider. No. No, he'd find Index, confess everything and then give her the reward she deserved for having _faith_ in him.

His mind roiling with possibilities, he continued, silent and concealed from view, towards the Einzbern Castle.


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

Closing his phone, Rider spoke to Aarne. "This is going very well, this plan might go smoother than I've expected." Rider said excitedly, having noted the slight amount of time that Assassin took to think of his answer. "We should postpone the attack for a few more hours, I think it will serve our purposes." Rider suggested, having just felt that he was reconnected to Ilya. Theoretically, they could attack the Einzbern right now, but Rider wouldn't risk it, not without a fallback. "Back to our questions, can you answer the one I asked earlier?" Rider requested, looking straight at Aarne.


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

"Hm? Well, that's simple. Wait until they'd gone into the city to fight someone, and then attack the castle in their absence. Lancer, you can have the next question." Whilst he wasn't thrilled with waiting longer, Aarne supposed that another Servant joining forces with them would be worth it.


----------



## Nimademe (May 12, 2010)

"You forget though, Caster would know you were there as soon as you entered his territory, not to mention the fact that we didn't actually know where the Dress of Heaven was aside from being inside the castle, Ilya herself taking a few hours to find it." Rider countered, justifying himself. "I think that I handled the situation rather well, seeing my current status, and our only net loss was a Command Seal." Rider continued, then dropped the subject. "Lancer, it's your turn." Rider said, interested in what Lancer's question would be.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 12, 2010)

Shirou had never thought of himself as rich, even though he knew that he would never want for money. His job was primarily a way for him to pass the time, as well as a form of physical training in the form of manual labour, and it was never considered necessary for his own survival. It was probably because Kiritsugu had never flaunted his wealth, and even now most of what he left behind was being handled by the Fujimura group, and Shirou himself only ever saw a fraction of it even if he did technically own all of it. Although now that he thought about it, the sheer size of his house was probably fair proof of the size of his, and indeed Kiritsugu's, inheritance. Rich or not though, Matou's words scared him, as though she was threatening to one day steal all of his money.

"I'll take note of that, and I suppose we can have Chinese." He nodded, filing Matou's advice mentally but knowing full well that he would never actually get around to using any of it. His social ability left something to be desired, and Shirou himself knew it. He would do almost anything asked of him, but predicting what people wanted was far more troublesome than that. Saber had been fairly transparent, and was an open book compared to Matou Rin, who was a fortress of secrecy and solitude in comparison. Perhaps there would come a time when Emiya Shirou would figure her out, but that time was not today.

Paying for the merchandise now that he had established that Matou was, in fact, not going to buy anything, he handed Saber her new clothes and waited, not quite sure where they were supposed to go. He had no real idea where the Chinese restaurant was, and one of the things he knew about Matou was that she would quickly take the lead in such matters. Aarne had been like that too, now that he thought about it, and he wondered briefly what he was doing before bringing himself back to the present. He could take care of himself. What Shirou needed to worry about was Matou Rin.

---

Lancer had not wanted to talk to Rider, and was in fact actively avoiding interaction with him, but now that his Master had passed along the responsibility of a question to him, he would have to take it up and ask a question that would help them. Know one's enemies and know oneself and there was no need to fear the results of a battle, and so it was necessary for them to know more about the two teams that were going to be in combat later. Lancer naturally knew all there was to know about himself, and he could guess reasonably well at the capabilities of Rider, Archer, and Caster. In fact, there was only one Servant which he knew neither head nor tail of, and that was Assassin, who he had still not met yet. Although he supposed that was to be expected, what with it being of the Assassin class after all.

"Assassin. Can we trust that Servant?" After all, there were no assassins in any era that could be said to be true heroes. They were the most pragmatic of pragmatists, and they fought without care for honour or mercy, striking deep at the heart of the enemy beneath the cover of darkness. Even the most loyal of them, those that fought for a great and worthy cause, they would never achieve greatness, for that was inherently against the meaning of being an assassin. Therefore, it was important to know if Assassin could be trusted, or if he was a mercenary fool who might even consider double-crossing Lancer for the highest price.


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"If you want to hear my honest opinion, he's completely untrustworthy." Rider said with a small grin. "However, we could say the same for everyone in this War." Rider continued, stating the plain fact. "From my interactions with him, I feel that he is a man who keeps his word, so if you manage to wrangle a promise from him, you can expect that he would keep it, albeit grudgingly." Rider added on, almost as an afterthought. "I can sustain myself now as my Master has been reconnected to me, this Q&A has been fun, but do remember that you do owe me one question." Rider informed as he stood up from the stump, taking a stretch. "According to my schedule, the most optimal time to attack is within the next two to three hours, so we have plenty of time to enjoy ourselves. Now that I've had my fill, is there anything you'd want to do before we start the takeover?" Rider offered to Aarne, absorbing extra mana while he waited for an answer.


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

Aarne shrugged. That was good enough for him - so long as Assassin helped divide the attention of their foes, he was happy. If he did turn on them, he was confident that Lancer could squash him without any real problems.

"I don't see any reason to wait. If you've healed yourself, we should head out immediately - the longer we take, the more things swing in Caster's favour.


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

On the balcony, Ilya caught the harmless ball of magic she threw in the air, sending the results to Rider. Since she had acquired the Dress of Heaven, there was no further use for this place. "_Your suspicions were correct Rider, I'll start things on my side._" Ilya silently said to Rider through their link, then ran to Satsuki. "Satsuki, Lancer is rampaging in Shinto! Rider's holding him off, but he says that Lancer's been affected by what looks like Mad Enhancement! You have to help Rider! If not Rider, then at least help the people!" Ilya pleaded to Satsuki, burying her head into Satsuki's chest.

=============

"Is that so? Then let's get started." Rider said, taking his cellphone from his pocket. "Bring the helicopter to Ryudou Temple, thanks." Rider commanded into the phone, then closed it. Within a few minutes, a large armored helicopter flew down into the open yard, a butler exiting the helicopter to drive the car back home. Rider entered the helicopter and occupied the drivers seat, the normal pilot moving aside. "I learned one important fact, just confirmed by my Master. Apparently, the wards and protection of the Einzbern Castle doesn't extend as far upward as it does along the ground." Rider said, a small sparkle in his eyes. "I've also had this helicopter retrofitted with a powerful boundary field, so we won't be discovered as Servants." Rider continued, showing some pride in the machine. Withdrawing a small black remote from a summoned legionnaire, he pressed a few buttons on it, then returned it to the legionnaire and dismissed him. "Well? Let's get going!" Rider joked, gesturing Aarne and Lancer to get in.


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

Aarne gave a low whistle as the helicopter landed. "Well, I didn't expect _this_. You really do go all out, don't you, Rider?" Aarne entered the helicopter and motioned for Lancer to follow him.

"So, just to make certain we're on the same page - you'll land just outside Caster's Territory and use your Noble Phantasm to attack the castle whilst Lancer lies in wait to kill anyone that emerges from the rubble, correct? If that's the case, it's probably best that I not be there - you two can fight better if you don't have to worry about protecting me. So just drop me off somewhere safe - and Lancer, follow Rider's directions in the battle. If he gives you an order you really don't want to follow, check with me, but we need to be on the same page here to take out this foe."


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"That is the gist of it, yes." Rider said, not starting the helicopter yet. "The people present at the Einzbern Castle at the present moment are my Master, Archer's Master, and Caster and his Master, Caster being wholly inactive." Rider informed, leaning into his seat. "My Master is attempting to draw Archer and his Master away with a ruse, though that's only a bonus." Rider added. "I also have mechanical infantry heading towards the Einzbern at another path, just as insurance." Rider continued, prompting Aarne to remember the remote Rider used a few minutes ago. "Best case scenario, we might even be able to take out Saber today as well. Worst case, you or my Master die. At any rate, Caster won't survive past today." Rider finished enthusiastically, then picking up his phone, dialed a number. "Have Aarne picked up at Ryudouji." Rider said into the phone, then put it away. Taking off, Rider left with Lancer and headed towards Einzbern Castle.

A few minutes later, a butler went up the stairs. "Your ride is here sir." the butler said, leading Aarne down the stairs and to the car. "Where would you like to be brought?" the butler asked in a polite voice, simply doing his job.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

Satsuki took out a cell phone a rather new one as soon as the kid start pouring this nonsense on her after a few clicks she took the papers and grab Illya arm "Hold here while I check something" ... there was no news of this on the phone, but for what the visions Caster have show her of Lancer and his master where not the berserker that would act like that, she also already send Assassin to check this was to weird.

She hold her breath and open a link to talk to Archer "Rei this kid is saying something about Lancer attacking rider to be honest I dont trusth her, Lancer doesnt seems to be that type of servant I also send Assassin to investigate" now she took her paper phone and fold it so everyone could hear "Saber chan Illya is saying Lancer its trying to kill civilians in Shinto... can you check your master 'sister' seems to be pulling a oscar winning performance so I dunno if she is lying" "Index chan, Caster can you come here I am sure you have a spell to make this kid say the true... I hear of a spell called 'zone of truth".

------------------------------------------------------------------

Index stop what she was doing and face Moses "Somehow I have a really bad feeling about this lets go Moses, if anything I would drain this layline dry and finish her".


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"It's what Rider said to me, and I believe Rider. If he's lying to me in asking for help, then even I would have him killed." Ilya said, looking straight into Satsuki's eyes, showing her sincerity. Removing the Dress of Heaven from the bag, she held it out for Satsuki to take. "I'm even willing to surrender this, as a sign of my good intentions." Ilya continued, eyes looking slightly watery from letting go of the Dress of Heaven.


----------



## lambda (May 13, 2010)

Archer frowned at his Master's word. They were Rider's enemies, so how could the girl hope they would move to defend him? There was something he was missing here. What's more...

_I'm in Shinto right now and I don't feel any battles going on here. And now that I've met both, I wouldn't miss their pressure._

The only way Archer could understand her action was that the Einzbern was trying to make them split their forces and keep him away from the castle as long as possible. So he shoud probably get there as fast as he could.
_
I'm coming back right, Master. Do you want me to pick up Saber and Emiya on the way?_


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

Satsuki toss illya towards the bed with the dress "I am sure I hear Index say something about that dress and I have feel before magic on it, now move even a bit and I would repeat what I did before"... she hurried and shout as index and moses where comming here "Guys get ready Archer and I have a bad feeling, raise the defense and finish whatever plan you making"... Taking out a gun and pointing to Illya dress "Archer if you cant find them just come and do a quick survilance of the area around the castle".

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Index stop as she hear this and see Moses "You can act if its to defend yourself even on Sabbath you know right Moses" to which moses did a low bow, "leads head back and finish the familiar of Tatari corpose".


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"You don't know what this dress represents to me, do you?" Ilya asked, looking extremely sad. "So what did Archer find out? Is Rider okay?" Ilya asked, looking expectedly at Satsuki, waiting for her answer. Undressing, Ilya slowly put on the Dress of Heaven, showing that she wasn't hiding anything. If Satsuki wasn't going to take it away from her, she might as well wear it.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

Keeping her on the aim she didnt drop the weapon the least "There are no traces of conflict so your servant is lying, Just dont do anything reckless and nothing would go wrong."


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"Rider... was lying?" Ilya said, having finished putting the Dress of Heaven on, tears in her eyes. Ilya just kept silent, sitting down on the bed with a slumped look for several minutes. "Rider... was lying." Ilya added, still looking heavily downtrodden, lying down on the bed and looking up at the ceiling.


----------



## lambda (May 13, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Satsuki toss illya towards the bed with the dress "I am sure I hear Index say something about that dress and I have feel before magic on it, now move even a bit and I would repeat what I did before"... she hurried and shout as index and moses where comming here "Guys get ready Archer and I have a bad feeling, raise the defense and finish whatever plan you making"... Taking out a gun and pointing to Illya dress "Archer if you cant find them just come and do a quick survilance of the area around the castle".
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Index stop as she hear this and see Moses "You can act if its to defend yourself even on Sabbath you know right Moses" to which moses did a low bow, "leads head back and finish the familiar of Tatari corpose".


_Being fast is no trouble._ Archer said as he doubled back toward the center of Shinto. At the same time, he called the Servant." Saber, I think there might be trouble at the Einzbern mansion. "I think we should go back ASAP."


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

Not dropping even a moment her aim "Look Archer is gonna pickup Shirou so you can talk to your brother he should be here soon ok? I am sorry but I cant drop my guard anylonger I have been to soft".


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"It's okay." Ilya said, not even bothering to look at Satsuki. "Everything's already okay, Rider lied to me." Ilya continued, still looking up. "I don't even care anymore, I only have Shirou left, and he would leave me for almost any other girl." Ilya added, sounding like she was in deep despair. Facing away from Satsuki, Ilya looked towards the wall.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

"Ha... now I hate you even more you sound just like me, theres a guy I love Tohno kun but there are so many girls behind him and to be honest I can't compete really so I am just happy if he show me some friendly affection, am I patetic or not?" she start pondering a bit "At least you still have your own decisions and a person who loves you I think thats enough to continue living for" she look down but still hold her ground firm not intending on let the same mistake happen again.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "It's okay." Ilya said, not even bothering to look at Satsuki. "Everything's already okay, Rider lied to me." Ilya continued, still looking up. "I don't even care anymore, I only have Shirou left, and he would leave me for almost any other girl." Ilya added, sounding like she was in deep despair. Facing away from Satsuki, Ilya looked towards the wall.



Moses thought for a moment, from his own perspective, and said, "Well, the obviously solution is to marry him as soon as possible."


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"Was Tohno the guy in the blue shirt and glasses?" Ilya asked, voice cheering up very slightly at the fact that Satsuki was talking with her, remembering the guests at the mansion. "He's a nice guy, he got the cookies that Rider left on the top shelf for me that I couldn't reach." Ilya continued, still not looking at Satsuki. "Shirou doesn't even see me as a girl, I'm like a wallflower compared to everyone else, just because I'm stuck in this small body." Ilya said with a slightly sour face, though Satsuki couldn't see it.

=============

'Ilya isn't keeping up correspondence, she must have an idea." Rider said with a smile to Lancer. "Perfect, this is just as good or maybe even better than what I was expecting." Rider continued happily, Lancer not even talking, just looking at Rider in disappointment. Landing on the helipad on top of the crowded Fuyuki General Hospital so that he could use his cellphone, Rider opened it and dialed Aarne's number, having received it earlier at his mansion. "Aarne, I've lost correspondence with Ilya, but I still have a link with her, meaning that she thinks she can take care of the situation on her own." Rider said into the phone, neither him or Lancer leaving the helicopter. "She also sent me a message through our conection that meant danger, do you still feel like going on with the attack?" Rider asked, already expecting Aarne's answer.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

Satsukin giggle "well Tohno kun is like a magnet of weird girls 2 vampires, a elit member of the burial, the head director of Atlas guild, a cat, maids, her own sister, a cousin mmm I think thats cover all of it" she ponder a second "never understimate the fetish of a guy he can be a lolicon for all that matters here" it feels really weird to keep a gun pointed to the girl while still having a chat with her.


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"I don't think Shirou is a lol- wait..." Ilya said, thinking through the few times she met with Shirou. "Erm... you might be onto something." Ilya continued, taking a small chuckle. "Were the guests at... my mansion that powerful? I'm surprised, I was only with them for a night after all." Ilya added on, then continued. "If you like this Tohno guy so much, why didn't you tell him while he was visiting here? I'm sure he would have been glad to see you." Ilya asked, still facing away from Satsuki.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

"To be honest I would have love to, but if I actually get him involved his good dementor would make him stay and help me, plus I am doing this for a friend also he have enough problems on his own, and bring him here means the princess of the true ancestors would come and with Tatari around that can be more dangerous than any servant around". She still hold the gun with certain Aim, until Archer gets here she wont flatter.


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"What would you wish for if you win the Holy Grail?" Ilya asked Satsuki, changing the topic to a less personal one. "Obviously, I can't wish for anything, seeing as I am going to be the Grail." Ilya said wistfully, not turning around.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

She looks a bit taken back for the question and she answer plainly "Nothing if it means a innocent death... my wish was not for myself but I am sure the person I plan to give the wish wont want a soiled wish like that one".


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"So why are you fighting this War, if not for me as the prize?" Ilya asked, still rather subdued. "Rider... said he didn't want the Grail, but he's a liar." Ilya added, a sharp tone in her voice. "As soon as six Servants die, I have to become the Grail." Ilya finished, completely deadpan, her tears having dried up, turning on the bed to face Satsuki.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

"Please keep your distance we maybe talking on good terms but until this was if over I cant really trush you, and Index purpose alternative ways and theres archer I have to take responsability of my own acts and he has a wish to fulfill and theres not much I can do to stop him from wishing it". Satsuki got up and head to the wall making distance.


----------



## Watchman (May 13, 2010)

"Of course, go ahead with the attack." What kind of question was that? Did Rider really believe Aarne gave a damn whether his Master survived or not? So long as Caster died, he'd be happy - if Ilya died as well, and removed Rider from the war, then all the better.

_"Lancer, keep me updated on the situation,"_ he sent to his Servant as he ended the call.

-----

"Understood." This was an obligation she'd accepted in exchange for their survival, and in any case, Saber had decided that though she prioritised the life of her Master, if possible she would also seek to ensure the survival of the young nun and the girl who claimed to be Shirou's sister.

However, likewise, she respected the will of her Master, and his will seemed to be focused on the other Saber's Master, and spending the day in her company, an obligation he had taken upon himself, as opposed to the obligation she had in effect forced upon him with her acceptance of the alliance with Caster's Master.

Therefore, she decided on a neutral approach - she had no right to force Shirou to abide by the terms of an agreement she had made whilst he was unconscious, so it would be his decision that she accepted and stuck by.

_"Master, there appears to be some trouble with our allies at the Einzbern Castle. They want us back as soon as possible, but did not specify what the problem was. It is your decision, Master."_


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"Is that your decision? So be it." Rider said, closing the phone with a rather large grin. Launching the helicopter once again, Rider went straight towards the Einzbern Castle at top speed, making no other stops. With the bounded field around the helicopter, nobody would even notice them until it was far too late.

=============

Unbeknown to Satsuki or Index, Ilya had been using her power as Master of the Castle to shrink the alarming bounded field down to it's minimum size and alert. As this was controlled with her mind and done without any use of mana, she doubted anybody could figure it out, not even Caster. Getting up from the bed, Ilya walked to the chair, keeping her distance from Satsuki. "I've asked you so many questions, you could ask me a few too you know." Ilya offered to Satsuki, mimicking one of Rider's favorite games.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

"Well caster everyone is ready it seems" a great magical array was set already, so many pentagrams and inscriptions done, runes all around the place etching with magic comming from the leyline "we would drain this leyline and give birth to a new familiar bound to me" she say this as she smile warmly "well here goes nothing" as index start to chant the barrier around the castle start to disappear, the prana have feed this castle for at centuries disappearing and concentrating on a single point a blinding light could be feel and a small figure rose "Where I am Misaka Misaka ask as she has no idea where she is"

As the figure say this she cling to Caster leg after losing a bit of balance.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

"Theres not much I want to ask you sadly, making relationships just make it harder later" she suddlendly feel all the prana of the castle dissapears it was like her depletion garden but instead there was a huge concentration on the room index have been working, Satsuki just remain quite... "Well Archer whatever the nun was planning seems to ve complete now".


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2010)

"You are among friends." Caster said as he patted her on the head.


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"Wait, can I show you something?" Ilya said, gesturing Satsuki to stay put. Opening the drawer, Ilya pulled out a bundle of metal wires. "Wait, I can't use alchemy without any mana." Ilya said sadly, putting the metal wires into her bag. "Aren't you going to check out what Index did? I'd like to see too." Ilya said with a small smile at Satsuki.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

.... to suspiccion for Satsuki "I already know whatsheh did, concentrate the prana for a self destruct mechanism on the castle, you know that old gemming system some magus use to store prana on gems right?" she said plainly.


----------



## Nimademe (May 13, 2010)

"I don't think it works on that large a scale." Ilya said, wondering about the logistics. "Seeing as neither of us can leave without the other, I guess we'll just never know until she tells us." Ilya continued, still beaming at Satsuki. "For a vampire, you're pretty nice. I'd have thought you would be more BLOOOD BLOOOD." Ilya commented jokingly, gesturing what she had just said with her hands.


----------



## Xelloss (May 13, 2010)

"My magical instruction is not that complete as other magus I have speciality in reinforcement and a bit on other fields mainly abjuration but thats about it" and about vampires she have meet just 3 vampires 2 rather bloodthirsty and a airhead one and Sion "I dunno what kind of picture you have of us vampires some of us can supress out instict" she say plainly hoping Archer get here as soon as posible.


----------



## Nimademe (May 14, 2010)

"But you seem to have a harder time of it." Ilya added on, remembering what happened a few hours earlier. "How about that gun? Most Magus would be able to deflect the bullet with a field if they already knew it was coming, what's so special about it that you can threaten me with it?" Ilya asked, curiously staring at the normal looking black pistol Satsuki was holding.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 14, 2010)

_Right then, we'll return as soon as we can._ That was to say, Emiya Shirou would go back as soon as it was convenient for him, which was after he had made sure that Matou was doing well. Truth be told, he had no love for the group that were currently holing themselves in the Einzbern castle, and he had already decided that he would allow the Holy Grail War to continue in a fashion as long as no innocents were hurt, and it seemed unlikely that innocents would be implicated in the middle of the forest. After all, for all they had done for him, it was clear that they were the same group that had attacked his house unprovoked, and none of them actually belonged to that castle in the first place, which in fact probably belonged to Ilya, and with the facts as they were, the only reasonable conclusion was that they were the ones who had taken the castle by force in the first place. There was no reason for Emiya Shirou to take part in such a battle, where one ruthless magus fought another ruthless magus in the middle of nowhere.

"So where exactly is this Chinese restaurant then?" Shirou turned to his companion, a smile on his face. While there was very little that he could say that he wanted for himself, there was no questioning that he found this enjoyable. Of course, the real point of Shirou dragging Matou out was for him to figure out what was going on with her, and to get her away from her house, which he found wrong on an instinctive level. It was not something that he pursued for himself, but there was next to nothing that he pursued for himself. Emiya Shirou was in need of nothing, and the only thing he wanted was to achieve his ideals, even as they were trampled over by the realities of this Holy Grail War.

---

_Very well, Master._ Lancer replied silently, preparing himself for the battle ahead. He had agreed to have Aarne stay behind away from the battle, if only because he had a feeling that it would become a dangerous brawl with danger from all directions, and he would be infinitely safer away from such a fight. Besides, it was the job of a lord to stay in his castle whilst his soldiers fought, and the relationship between Master and Servant was not so different. There was no Servant without a Master, and so the Master had to be protected even at the cost of the Servant's life. Although when this battle was over and Lancer returned, there would be have to be teachings on the meaning of warfare and the codes by which it abided. Aarne had to know that there was a meaning to honour and righteousness, something that he did not seem to comprehend even now.


----------



## Watchman (May 14, 2010)

_"Understood."_

And as she'd promised, Saber would stand by the decision of her Master rather than force her obligations onto him. When he decided they would return, they would, but not before then.

In the meantime, following Shirou and the other Saber's Master at a respectful twenty-metre distance, she heard her stomach rumble at the mention of food. She had not been sated when they had left the Einzbern Castle to find Matou Rin, and it seemed that now was the time it had chosen to make its complaint known.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 14, 2010)

"Don't you think we should leave our Master's alone for now? The command seal should be enough confirmation of his safety at all times. Since that's the case, how about we leave them be so your Master can continue courting Rin without worrying about you?" Saber made this suggestion, not once Shirou recommended the lunch, but when Arthur's stomach had begun to growl. 

"If you'll allow me, I'll take care of you in the meanwhile." Saber's grin was as wide as ever, perhaps he had a plan, or maybe he simply enjoyed casting doubt into people's thoughts.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

Assassin had to stop for a breather when he reached the Einzbern forest. He wasn't out of breath, but nevertheless he couldn't move any further at the moment.

There was a threshold here that he was about to cross, and yet he still had no idea where he was going to go once he crossed it. Part of him was screaming for him to turn back - head to the secure, if somewhat dull cellar of the Matous and wait there in the dank darkness, skinning his arms and waiting for his Master to return.

Other fragments shrieked names and faces and scenes of blood and death, squabbling amongst themselves as they decided who and where and how he should kill.

And, now that it had been recognised, that ever-present whine in the corner of his mind - that he didn't have to do this, that he'd been summoned as a _Heroic_ Spirit, and could still redeem hims-

"*SHUT UP!*" he roared against the voices in his head, and took a step into the forest. Nothing happened; nothing seemed to have changed in any way whatsoever, but he let out the breath he'd been holding and followed up with a second step. He was committed, now. There would be no turning back. Taking the paper cellphone from its resting place, he folded it in such a way that he could talk to Index.

"I've arrived," was all he said, before continuing at a faster pace towards the Einzbern Castle

-----

Saber was conflicted once again. She was not oblivious as to what situation her Master and the Master of the other Saber were in, and had been attempting to interfere as little as possible in their interactions whilst remaining in a position where she could defend him if it was required.

However, likewise, spending more time in the company of the other Saber was not appealing to her at all. But it would hardly be the first or worst thing she had had to bear in order to do her duty.

"Two conditions. First, you pay. Second, we sit somewhere where we can see our Masters," she said simply, not even looking at the other Saber.


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2010)

Index looked somehow happy, she still hold the premonition of this day since caster cast it, she haven't go beyond any of the dictated actions she was fairly aware of the imminent attack by who it was not clear on her vision, but she knew Shirou and Saber won't come, so she raise her head "Caster, Misaka can you please leave the room I want some time alone" she wait till both leave.

In her vision there was something weird she was in this same room looking at the all reality spell and Assassin would come here any minute but... what she vision show was not clear, multiple visions of the same room in some Assassin just helping, in others killing her fast and swift, other he wound her... and, in another he torture her... she was perplexed and decide to take a direct confrontation with Assassin as she waited "I am in the room on the top left Assassin, but what bring you here?".


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

Unbeknowst to everyone at Einzbern Castle, Rider and Lancer had already landed in the Einzbern Forest, just outside of Caster's Territory, not being detected due to the heavily weakened boundary field. "Ilya did her part, it's our turn Lancer." Rider said, having had his butler drive the helicopter away, but close enough for his plans. "Are you ready, my rival?" Rider asked Lancer, preparing to summon the Roman Siege.

=============

"COMMAND DIRECTIVE FROM MASTER 002, RIDER." A mechanical voice said, burrowing underground with large drills. If anybody could look underground, they would see what appeared to be several robot maids, at least a few dozen. "ETA TO EINZBERN FOREST, THIRTY SECONDS." the mechanical maid added, heading towards Einzbern Castle.

=============

Changing the effect of the room with her mind, Ilya had it increase her speed to as high as it could go, also lowering Satsuki's speed to the absolute minimum the terrain could affect her. Satsuki wouldn't notice this until she had to move, and by then it would be an easy escape. She would just have to use reinforcement to increase her leg strength, jump off the balcony with feather fall, and use her control of the terrain to get away from the Castle. "Satsuki, when is Shirou coming back?" Ilya asked innocently, standing up but still keeping her distance from Satsuki.


----------



## lambda (May 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "It's pretty close, a phony priest took me there once."

----

"Saber? Emiya? Damn it!" Archer cursed as the other side refused to answer to his calls. He greet his teeth as he pinpointed their location and discovered another Servant's pressure right by their side. "So that's how it is." 

Archer could not be angry, not even call this a betrayal. His Master had spared their lives once and they'd had fought for them once in return. In truth, to really expect anymore of them would have been naive.

Still it meant he'd wasted his time. he needed to get back to the castle as fast as he could.

"*Gundam*!" The servant screamed as soon as he left the visual range o the town. He leapt in the air, abandoning his vehicle as space shimmered around him.

This time what Archer called in the world was the original Victory Gundam's core fighter. While not nearly as powerful or fast as the V2's, its small size, quietness and lack of giant energy wings made it perfect for a quick stealth approach. In less than a minute, he'd be back at the castle.


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

lambda said:


> "It's pretty close, a phony priest took me there once."



As soon as Rin and Shirou entered Koushuuensaikan, the man named Batsu welcomed them, Batsu being the owner of the restaurant. "Ah! How lucky, we're having a special on Mapo Tofu today-aru! Buy one take one, perfect for the couple on the go-aru!" Batsu complimented, showing them to their seats.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

"Eh... Aheh... What brings me here...?" Assassin mumbled. "Just came to... meet up with some old _friends_... Been busy, haven't had time to come see you, but there's always time to talk. Always time to-" He went silent and ended the call as he sensed two familiar presences up ahead. Rider had arrived, it seemed, along with the giant Lancer.

Still cloaked, Assassin paused for a moment to observe.


----------



## Crimson King (May 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> As soon as Rin and Shirou entered Koushuuensaikan, the man named Batsu welcomed them, Batsu being the owner of the restaurant. "Ah! How lucky, we're having a special on Mapo Tofu today-aru! Buy one take one, perfect for the couple on the go-aru!" Batsu complimented, showing them to their seats.



As they arrived at their seats, an unusual sight caught their eyes.




"Emiya Shirou. I did not know you know of this restaurant as well." the priest greeted them.

Their eyes locked for a few seconds.

"Do you want some?"


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2010)

"Yes you are right is been a busy day and as you may have sensed already we have visit while I am not sure who is it, I am guessing Illya is done putting her innocent facade" Index go to her balcony and make a signal to the kid grabbed on Caster leg she just nod and smile to caster.

A giant man was waiting on the front door of the castle, he sport a muscular build and fierce red hair on his face and arms, holding a weapon and a war chariot with a girl at his side he shout “Where are the rules of war, send you representative” the man show confidence and a aura of someone who own the world.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Satsuki has been mumble under her breath the premonitions of caster where rather accurate and she was also tired of play dump so far with Illya "If you try to jump I would shoot you and believe me that plan won't succed" having set a thin layer of reinforcement with abjuration over her body since the chat start from this point on there was no telling what would happen she have alter the future already.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2010)

Caster prayed silently for a moment and said as loud as his voice could carry, "I listened and I have learned the plan of Yahweh. I have seen the fate of what will soon take place outside these castle walls and it is a terrible fate. One even visited upon by the Hebrew people while I lead them in the desert. Outside of the castle walls your safety cannot be guaranteed. Should you be injured by what is to come your only hope  of survival is to look to my staff, it along will protect you."


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 15, 2010)

"There is no time in which I am not ready for battle, Rider. Begin the attack." Lancer replied without hesitation, tightening his grip on Blue Moon Crescent Dragon. He had not imagined he would be taking part in a large scale assault in this war, but there was no time for him to actually be surprised, and it was in these great battles in which Lancer excelled anyway. Guan Yunchang was first and foremost a warrior general, a man who rode at the head of an army and charged into battle alongside his soldiers, in a world where his strength and skill with a blade gave him the ability to control his own destiny. This was why Guan Yu did not have an Anti-Army Noble Phantasm - the one Lancer used truly belonged the Zhang Fei - he did not need one, for cutting through an enemy force was as natural and as simple as breathing.

"Let us ride, Red Hare." He spoke with a simple determination, calling upon his Noble Phantasm and steed without the flash and power he used in the midst of battle. For now, it was the time to reflect upon what he was about to do, for he was about to enter the killing fields once more, with the understanding that his enemies were not merely great heroes from all times, but also their Masters, who were not always much more than mere children. It was not evil, for those who took up blades had to accept that they would die by the sword as well, but it was discomforting, to know that there were so many children that would willingly place their lives on the line for their own wishes. Lancer too, had things he wished he could change, but ultimately heroes knew that they could make do with the one life they were given, and a second chance was always merely an extra. It was unlikely that it would be the same for these Masters, if only because the teachings of Magi told them so. They only knew the small desires of children, and yet they would die for those small children's desires.

---

The Mapo Tofu looked dangerous, and Emiya Shirou almost immediately regretted allowing Matou Rin to choose where they were going to eat. Although more than anything, it was the priest before him that disconcerted him more than anything. Shirou rarely met Father Kotomine, but every time they met, Shirou felt threatened by something about him, though he could never really figure it out.

"NO! I mean... No thanks, we'll get our own food, won't we, Matou?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

Focusing his mana, Rider prepared to use his Noble Phantasm. "*Roman Siege*!" Rider shouted, bringing down numerous trees and summoning a long line of palisades with intermittent siege towers, onagers, scorpios, and ballistae. The palisades, being part of Rider's Noble Phantasm, were impossible to surpass unless destroyed. The siege weaponry had the power of a high rank Noble Phantasm, able to harm even Servants. "This is it! Ready! FIRE!" Rider shouted, large rocks and flaming boulders hurtling towards Einzbern Castle at ludicrous speeds, tearing off huge chunks of it and setting it ablaze. The legionnaires were already hastily reloading the siege weaponry, and in a few seconds they would continue fire.

=============

"Jagdgesellschaft!" Ilya shouted, firing numerous blasts of magic towards Satsuki and a powerful one toward the wall, destroying it. Using her increased speed, Ilya dashed for freedom, running towards the other balcony, as she saw Index pass in front of the room just a few minutes ago. "Verteididigen!" Ilya continued, summoning an extremely powerful barrier around herself. She doubted it could defend against more than one shot, but that opportunity was all she needed.

=============

"ARRIVED AT DESTINATION, BEGIN COMPLETE DESTRUCTION." the Mech-Hisuis said, having just tunneled out from under the Einzbern Castle and into the hall. Firing lasers everywhere, they started bringing the Castle down from the inside, Rider destroying it from the outside. At the rate this was going, the Castle would be destroyed within minutes.


----------



## lambda (May 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> The Mapo Tofu looked dangerous, and Emiya Shirou almost immediately regretted allowing Matou Rin to choose where they were going to eat. Although more than anything, it was the priest before him that disconcerted him more than anything. Shirou rarely met Father Kotomine, but every time they met, Shirou felt threatened by something about him, though he could never really figure it out.
> 
> "NO! I mean... No thanks, we'll get our own food, won't we, Matou?"


 And everything was going so well, Rin thought sourly. 

"Yes, we'll choose our meal ourselves, Kirei." The girl said as she picked a table on the other side of the room, and quickly to a seat there. She hoped the man would at least take the hint.

"For starters, I think I'll go with a twice cooked pork." She said to the chief as Shirou joined her. "How about you, Shirou?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2010)

Or rather the castle would have been destroyed, but at the very instant the order to attack was given snakes were summoned to the battlefield. But these were no ordinary snakes. These snakes where very large snakes capable of coiling several times around a man. They venom toxic enough to cause death within minutes. And their bodies where made of fire. 

The snakes appeared from every direction. They sprung up from under the ground. They rained down from tree tops. They appeared from in front, and they came from behind. They came from both flanks.

===========

Inside the castle, the staff of Moses had transformed. It had become longer and on it's top it formed a cross, from which a fire snake hung. Unlike everything outside, the staff wouldn't burn. Those who believed and looked upon the staff would find themselves protected by a barriers that formed around them. 

"Look upon this symbol and have faith and you shall be protected," he said.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

Without dropping his concealment, Assassin stalked past the other two Servants, acknowledging their presence only with a raspy "I'm going on ahead," before slipping between two palisades.

_And he blinked, and the palisades were packed fortifications, shielding cannons from return fire, and in Rider's place stood a man wearing a red surcoat and a tricorn hat, calmly issuing orders to the giant sergeant that stood beside him._

He grunted, and placed one knuckled fist to his right eye until the pressure in his head faded, and reality reasserted itself in his consciousness.

Pocketing the paper cellphone, he decided that considering the projectiles slamming into the exterior of the castle, it wouldn't be a good idea to climb up the walls to reach the top - he'd have to navigate through the halls of the Castle.

At the main gate there stood a giant of a man in a chariot, with a small girl just peeking over the edges of the chariot.

_And he blinked and saw a judge at his bench, gavel raised high to sentence him for hsi crimes; assistant grimly writing in her ledger. He tried to move, but a cast iron ball anchored his leg to the ground._

"Urgh..." it took longer this time to relieve the pressure, and when he had, his left arm shivered uncontrollably for a few seconds, until he had taken a few deep breaths.

Settling one hand on the hilt of his cleaver, he gave the being standing by the gate a wide berth, and proceeded to clamber through a hole torn into a ground-level window by an errant projectile.


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

The legionnaires simply didn't care, their extraordinary discipline overriding their own fear. Ignoring the scathing and burning pain, they continued firing the siege weaponry, Rider hastily replacing those who couldn't continue. As Rider was on top of a siege tower, his legionnaires simply beat the snakes away and prevented them from coming near him. "CASTER! CAN YOU SEE THE STRENGTH OF THE ROMAN LEGION!? FIRE TWO!" Rider shouted, the burning, bitten, and poisoned men holding their ground and continuing to fire the siege weaponry, no matter the cost. As the Einzbern Castle started to crumble into rubble, Caster's Territory got weaker and weaker, and although Caster's Noble Phantasm protected the occupants, soon they would be left with nothing.

=============

"INITIATING SECONDARY OBJECTIVE, RESCUE MASTER 003, ILYASVIEL." a Mech Hisui said, launching with two other Mech Hisuis and jetting up the stairs, still firing periodical lasers to weaken the Castle. The dozens below simply continued their reign of destruction, the bottom floor being almost completely obliterated by this point, aside from the key supports.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2010)

The Arc of the Covenant took form in front of Caster as it's lid opened and the wrath of an angry god came with it.

Volly two was stopped mere feet away from the castle as if held there by an unseen force. In mid air the boulders hung until they where flung back at the very siege weapons that had fired them.

The snakes continued to strike and burn everything, and the ground under the siege engines began to give away under every machine, accept the one Rider stood on.


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

As the palisades and siege towers were rooted into the ground, they didn't give an inch, even as the earth itself buckled beneath them. The huge destructive rocks nearing, Rider simply waved his hand and dismissed them, as they were also a part of his Noble Phantasm. Replacing the injured men once again with fresher reinforcements, they readied the siege weaponry for another volley. "FIRE THREE!" Rider shouted, the stone projectiles whistling through the air, many of them set ablaze. Hurtling towards the Castle at ludicrous speeds, the boulders tore huge holes through the castle, making it resemble a piece of cheese, also refreshing the energy of the flaming inferno.

=============

Weaving through the rocks, rubble, and holes, the three Mech Hisui continued heading towards Ilya, firing lasers as they went.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 15, 2010)

Snakes were not what Lancer had expected himself to face, but such a thing barely fazed him. Snakes were ultimately mere beasts, and for all their size and fire, beasts could not hope to overcome the trained blade of heroes and warriors. Indeed, many heroes lesser than Lancer had made their legends destroying greater monsters than these, and for Lancer himself and Blue Moon Crescent Dragon, these were more distraction than threat. The siege would continue, and the enemy would be defeated without fail. That was the only acceptable result.

*"You will all stop!"* Lancer commanded with an absolute, divine voice. It did not matter if what he fought were sentient or not, or rather, the fear that his roar inspired could only be overcome by those that knew the meaning of courage. A mere fiery summon was nothing before the sheer divine will of the Saintly Emperor Guan, a will that could shake the heavens themselves. A simple slash from Blue Moon Crescent Dragon, and a fierce charge from Red Hare was all it took to destroy all the snakes before his eyes and Lancer knew that the Roman Legion would take the opportunity before them, as the cry of Guan Yu crushed the will of the mere phantasms that were surely the work of Servant Caster. A mere prophet would never be able to defeat a full blooded deity, no matter what the religion, just as the reflection of the moon upon a lake was no match for the beauty of the moon itself.

"Continue your assault! We'll see if their shields give before we run out of flaming rocks!" Lancer commanded, shouting at an army that was not his own. The Roman Legion did


----------



## lambda (May 15, 2010)

As the roman artillery shots fell on the Einzbern's Castle, numerous little eyes cames to life.

"Ennemy detected. Enemy detected."

"Amuro's not here. Amuro's not here."

"Autonomous intervention authorized."

"Aiming and firing."

"Firing."

"Firing."

"Exterminating."

Right as they reached the castle, the rocks exploded in a shower of mana as they were intercepted by a hail of automatic fire.  

"Attacker on the ground incoming."

"Spilt forces?"

"Inadvisable. Leave ground forces to allies."

"Second wave incoming."

"Interception."


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

It would be nearly impossible for normal catapults to target something so far away, even something as large as the Einzbern Castle. However, these weren't normal catapults. Being part of Rider's Noble Phantasm, every single one of them would hit the castle barring interference, and even with Archer's lasers taking a few of the rocks out and turning them into harmless pebbles, many of the flaming boulders flew right past the powerful automations and sunk deeply into the Einzbern Castle, removing large chunks of the structure and burning whatever wasn't on fire. The legionnaires scrambled to prepare the next volley, ready to deliver another powerful blow to the castle and Caster's Territory.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 15, 2010)

The Legion did just as Lancer said, if only because they could recognize the experience and might of the warrior general. When it came to fighting people, even if they were heroes, Lancer was unparalleled in this war, though even now he wished for the great strategy and genius of the Sleeping Dragon, who he knew could end this skirmish with an absolute victory in no time at all. Still, it would not do to wish for allies that were simply not here, and Lancer already had his brothers with him even now. In any case, this was already a battle that was impossible to lose, and Lancer was not great enough of a fool to turn such a situation around.

"Battering rams charge!" Lancer roared, riding his fully armoured Red Hare forward, with the Roman soldiers following as quickly as they could manage. The enemy army in this case was next to non-existent, but the battering rams had no personal defenses, and so it was necessary for Lancer himself to lead the charge.

"Blue Moon Dragon!" He quickly called even as he charged, calling upon his Noble Phantasm to rip through the automatic defenses that had made their appearance upon the castle walls. The dragons flee through the enemy fire without care for themselves, and casually tore through the robotic spheres that dared to prevent the assault of Guan Yu.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Saber was conflicted once again. She was not oblivious as to what situation her Master and the Master of the other Saber were in, and had been attempting to interfere as little as possible in their interactions whilst remaining in a position where she could defend him if it was required.
> 
> However, likewise, spending more time in the company of the other Saber was not appealing to her at all. But it would hardly be the first or worst thing she had had to bear in order to do her duty.
> 
> "Two conditions. First, you pay. Second, we sit somewhere where we can see our Masters," she said simply, not even looking at the other Saber.



"Wonderful." Saber looked around the building his Master's had just entered,  there didn't seem to be any windows. Not so wonderful. Though, the building descended maybe another floor, and sure enough, at that lower level, there were windows into the building.

Money was not an issue, he had the wallets of the two men he had met earlier. He was confident that was enough, and even if it wasn't, he was confident in his ability to persuade people.

An open air cafe was present near the windows on the lower level of the Chinese restaurant. "Arthur, it's here." He took a seat at a table for two, and although the back of the chair was slightly bent to allow a person to lean back, Saber's posture was so proper that he didn't even make contact with the chair's back.


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2010)

As Illya throw her barrage of spells Satsuki use her own reinforcement to boost her speed, barriers where always bothersome so she in front of Illya and hits the barrier full on, which stop Illya movement a little bit, both of them could see Index pass close but she pay them no mind, aiming towards Illya with the black gun she fired "Black barrel replica this is it" a blinding light was fired towards Illya, the castle was also been hit with extraordinary force.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The giant drop the kid and let her run inside the castle, he have see the enemies he could feel a great divine power and saw with pride the charging general "Very well, like you claim divine power I also son of Zeus would show you, you in the end would pledge your loyalty to me, and we would Conquer this world!!! Lancer!!!" 2 great magnificent bulls appear from the tin air, beast so magnificent that could be compared to Red Hare and the man took control of the Chariot "Gordius Wheel!!!" with blinding speed and a thunderous sound the Chariot charge to the enemy siege engines...


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> As Illya throw her barrage of spells Satsuki use her own reinforcement to boost her speed, barriers where always bothersome so she in front of Illya and hits the barrier full on, which stop Illya movement a little bit, both of them could see Index pass close but she pay them no mind, aiming towards Illya with the black gun she fired "Black barrel replica this is it" a blinding light was fired towards Illya, the castle was also been hit with extraordinary force.



"INTERCEPT, PROTECT MASTER 003 AT ALL COSTS!" a Mech-Hisui screeched, coming out of a hole in the ground with two other Mech-Hisui's, jetting in front of Ilya. "DEFENSIVE SUPPORT, TRI-BARRIER!" all three of them said mechanically, summoning an energy field that barely contained the amazing power of the Black Barrel Replica. Still, the Mech Hisui's were barely damaged, a testament to Kohaku's genius. "ESCORT MASTER 003, BRING TO MASTER 002!" one of the Mech Hisui's said, grabbing Ilya and flying out a large hole in the wall. "WE WILL BE YOUR OPPONENTS, VAMPIRE!" the leftover two Mech-Hisui's said, covering Ilya's escape.


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2010)

"Archer that Illya girl is escapring in a flying machine towards Rider intecept her", she then look at the robots infront of her a twitch "You guys havent done Shiki bed and the real Hisui would win over Kohoku heart if you stay here for a while" the robots look confused seems they basic program was not that alterated... still she would have a nice word with Kohaku if she manage to get alive of this war, suddently the robots where quite and silence, on the door of the room was a kid "Hello there Misaka Misaka say with a wide grin on her face, I control electromagnetism I would reformat this robots and send them back to whoever attack us by the way Misaka Misaka would like to inform you I am the new familiar of Index".


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Wonderful." Saber looked around the building his Master's had just entered,  there didn't seem to be any windows. Not so wonderful. Though, the building descended maybe another floor, and sure enough, at that lower level, there were windows into the building.
> 
> Money was not an issue, he had the wallets of the two men he had met earlier. He was confident that was enough, and even if it wasn't, he was confident in his ability to persuade people.
> 
> An open air cafe was present near the windows on the lower level of the Chinese restaurant. "Arthur, it's here." He took a seat at a table for two, and although the back of the chair was slightly bent to allow a person to lean back, Saber's posture was so proper that he didn't even make contact with the chair's back.



Saber ensured that she was in such a position that she could keep an eye on the window of the restaurant her Master had entered, and quickly skimmed through the cafe's menu.

And yet another dilemma struck. Saber had never seen so many varieties of beverage in a single document, and even they were vastly dwarfed by the array of pastries, confections and other baked goods.

So... many... Saber scanned the menu. And again. And a third time and was still unable to come to a decision as to what she wanted.

"...What are you having?" she asked the other Saber, without taking her eyes off the menu.

-----

The castle shook as a powerful force impacted against its walls, whilst on this ground level mechanical maids zipped to and fro, chattering monotonously and firing beams from their eyes.

Assassin was sure that this was just another hallucination, no more real than his brief imagining of Rider as a... different hero, and so ignored them and continued onwards up the main staircase, searching for ways to continue ascending through the building. Index was waiting for him at the top, and that was all that mattered.

He reached the room she'd indicated without any further problems, and true enough, there she was.

"Index," he murmured, not sure what to say next, or what the sensation he was feeling was.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 15, 2010)

Saber was caught off guard by the sudden question. What was he going to have? Certainly as a heroic spirit he did not plan to eat anything, because it was unnecessary, but it was certainly impolite to watch a woman eat. "I was just going to get..." He scanned the menu, picking off the first item he saw. "Melonpan."

It seemed to be some kind of cookie bread, none of this food made sense to him, and he might have been better off just deciding on nothing. He didn't think that Arthur knew any better than he did, but he tried to gauge her reaction through the menu she covered her face with. Hopefully, he said nothing wrong.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

Yes, now that he said it, the Melon Bread did look particularly appetising.

"Yes, I will have that, then. And... Western-style tea. Milk and two sugars." Folding the menu, she set it down on the table, and noticed that the other Saber had been looking at her, with that same usual thin smile.

"Is something the matter?"


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2010)

She turn around and as true as the all reality spell on the table he was here "Welcome back Jack, I have been wondering for a while which of you is the one who would end my life, in true I rather it to be you than any other servant, or is there anything else you want to talk before you fulfill your role in this game?" she walk around the room, pondering on each vision she saw and draw a conclusion he was special... well them where special as she has photographic memory Assassin had multiple personality.

"Before you replay I have a question Jack, what do you want of this war... feel alive, blood, murder or redemption?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 15, 2010)

"Ah, it's nothing." Saber snapped his fingers and waved, signaling the woman he noticed on the inside of the building. She trotted over to them, somewhat surprised.

"Sir, I'm so sorry, but we're not really open today, I just forgot something from yesterday."

Saber ignored her statement, and promptly moved to make his order. "Yes, well anyway, I'll have a Melon Bread, and she'll have a Melon Bread as well, with Western Tea, Milk and two sugars." 

"Sir, I'm sorry, but I'm not sure you understood." She replied, she must have taken the foreigners as very rude, because at least the man, clearly knew Japanese.

"No, I understood, but I don't think it'll be a problem for someone like you." Saber turned to face her, he was well endowed with the skills needed to charm a woman in his lifetime, and as a Heroic Spirit, the ease with which he did so increased. "After all, I'm sure you're a proper woman who could easily follow these requests." He had never been charmed before, so he wasn't even sure how this woman took those words, but he knew from experience, that the look on her face meant she would listen.

"Right, I'm sorry, I'll be right back with your orders." She bowed politely and rushed back into the cafe's interior, clearly nervous.

"Well, it seems there are still woman who understand their place, in this day and age." Saber's smile did not grow, but he seemed happier.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

"Jack...?" he whispered more to himself than anyone else.

_How long has it been since I was called that?_

Since he had established his legend - carved his place in history on the tombstones of his victims, those who had invoked his name had used almost as a curse, a spat insult; a monster to frighten children. 'Behave yourselves or Jack the Ripper will get you' - and it was _always_ Jack the Ripper. That was his name, not simply 'Jack'. Not that he had minded - he _was_ a monster, and _revelled_ in the fear his name had become.

Even his Master, his beloved Master had said his name as if it were something profane, something hateful even to one such as her. Even a creature as fearsome and foul as the ink-black suggestion of a shadow that had defeated him in the Matou house treated his name as a badge of dishonour.

And yet here and now, Index simply called him 'Jack'. Not with hatred or fear or disgust in her voice; not adding 'the Ripper' to the word as he had become accustomed to, but simply 'Jack'.

_Cut her down, now. Quickly!_

_But she's not afraid..._

And she _wanted_ him to end her life? She wasn't afraid? She wasn't going to fight? To beg and scream and shriek for help, for deliverance? Just ask a question and then let him kill her?

_Too easy, there's a trap here. Always a trap._

"I..."

What did he want from this war?

_I kill because I enjoy it. I kill because they don't deserve to live. I kill because it makes me feel alive. I kill because I can. I kill because that's who I am._

"I kill, therefore I am," he muttered. "And I am, therefore I kill," he said with more confidence this time. "I kill because I _am_ murder, and I murder because I enjoy it, and I enjoy it because they deserve it, and they deserve it because I _exist!_" He finished off almost shouting, and drew his cleaver-like blade.

_Stop talking, just strike her down._

"And you don't know how _long_ I've waited for this."

_Stop talking, just cut her apart._

"Every day, every day, I wanted to kill you. Every man and every woman and every child I killed, I waited for the day I'd do the same to you."

_Stop talking, just snap her neck._

"Yes, children. So _many_ children. Boys and girls around your age. So soft, so weak, so _perfect_. And every time I imagined they had your face - that the eyes I gouged out were your shade of green. And every time..."

_Stop talking, just cut her guts out._

"Every time, I wondered. If I told you this, would you still _forgive_ me? Would you still insist I could be _redeemed_? You said you were willing to be the sacrificial lamb for this city - are you prepared to let me kill you, so that two-dozen children wake up tomorrow untouched?"

-----

That was clearly a jab at her, and one Saber was not prepared to take lying down.

"Do you simply resent the existence of strong women? I will not apologise to you for my position - the sword in the stone chose me to be England's king." For better or worse.


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> "Archer that Illya girl is escapring in a flying machine towards Rider intecept her", she then look at the robots infront of her a twitch "You guys havent done Shiki bed and the real Hisui would win over Kohoku heart if you stay here for a while" the robots look confused seems they basic program was not that alterated... still she would have a nice word with Kohaku if she manage to get alive of this war, suddently the robots where quite and silence, on the door of the room was a kid "Hello there Misaka Misaka say with a wide grin on her face, I control electromagnetism I would reformat this robots and send them back to whoever attack us by the way Misaka Misaka would like to inform you I am the new familiar of Index".



"REFUSALMASTER002PRIMARYDIRECTIVECODECORRUPTREBOOT!" the two Mech-Hisui said, turning off for a few seconds and back on again. As soon as they rebooted, they started firing powerful lasers at both Satsuki and Misaka. Downstairs, the dozens of Mech Hisui were still firing lasers having already destroyed almost all the foundations. With just a few more lasers, the castle would be shorter by a story. The Mech Hisui carrying Ilya flew low, taking an indirect path to avoid confrontation. Speeding towards Rider, the Mech Hisui made sure that Ilya was firmly in her grasp.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> That was clearly a jab at her, and one Saber was not prepared to take lying down.
> 
> "Do you simply resent the existence of strong women? I will not apologise to you for my position - the sword in the stone chose me to be England's king." For better or worse.



"Do you think that's a just method? Do you think you deserve to rule over a Kingdom because a sword said you could?" Saber asked, "No matter how you look at it, you were only King because you could deceive your people." A woman had no right to rule, some could, he admitted, but it was against their nature. For the best King to be chosen, it could only be a man.

"Even in the end, they turned against you."


----------



## lambda (May 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "INTERCEPT, PROTECT MASTER 003 AT ALL COSTS!" a Mech-Hisui screeched, coming out of a hole in the ground with two other Mech-Hisui's, jetting in front of Ilya. "DEFENSIVE SUPPORT, TRI-BARRIER!" all three of them said mechanically, summoning an energy field that barely contained the amazing power of the Black Barrel Replica. Still, the Mech Hisui's were barely damaged, a testament to Kohaku's genius. "ESCORT MASTER 003, BRING TO MASTER 002!" one of the Mech Hisui's said, grabbing Ilya and flying out a large hole in the wall. "WE WILL BE YOUR OPPONENTS, VAMPIRE!" the leftover two Mech-Hisui's said, covering Ilya's escape.



"Are those flaming rocks?" Archer asked disbelevienlgy as he caught Rider's assault on the Core fighter's sensor." Those Heroes are old-school." He muttered, shaking his head lightly.

Before the rocks could reach the castle, Archer used the fighter's vulcan to shoot down the large majority. The rest would be easily dealt with by the Haros. Just then his Master informed him of the situation in the castle and Archer sighed heavily at the news.

He supposed he could not blame the girl for trying. He was also relieved that his master had not just killed her while she had the chance. But after the girl had gone that far could he still offer her any mercy? Probably not.

Archer's mind focused and his spirit split. He was still in his cockpit but he was at Satsuki's side as well. She was being attacked by two... robot maids? "Mech-Hisui" Satsuki supplied. Why not? The Servant thought helplessly. But if they were machines, it would work easily.

---

Again Archer was here and again Satsuki felt vastly more powerful. Her muscles tensed and suddenly she vanished in an explosion of air. When she reappeared, she had her hands buried in the Maids' heads. Though strangely it looked likeh her hands had merged with them, rather than ripping them apart as she'd wanted them too. _It's be a waste_, he informed her.

The robots' form slackened and they started spluttering alarmingly"ERROR SYSTEM! ERROR SYSTEM! fOREIGN ELEMENTS IN BRAINCHIP. cORRUPTION IMMINENT CANNOT MAINTAIN CONTROL." The maidS chorused before shutting down.

They stood like that for an instant, until Archer told her to remove her hands.

A second later the two booted back up, and saluted Satsuki. "WHAT IS THY BIDDING, MY MASTER?" They said together.

Satsuki blinked. _Archer, Did you..._

_NO!_ The man shouted in her mind, making her jump. I_t was junk data that were already in the robot's memories, I've got nothing to do with it. I'm not that much of a nerd!_ He said defensively.

_Huh, Okay?_Satsuki said carrefully. " If you can, do something about those at our frontdoor, they're loud. You two, find watdidjacallher? Master 003? Yeah, find Master 003."

"ALERT ALL COMMANDS. CALCULATE EVERY POSSIBLE DESTINATION ALONG THEIR LAST KNOWN TRAJECTORY" They answered, then they flew outside. 

Nonplussed, Satsuki followed them at full speed.
----

As the same time, Archer reached the open area from where Rider was carrying out his assault. After the thourough beating he'd received just a few hours ago, Archer doubted he was in any condition to put up much of a fight. And that far from anything, there was no need to hold back. This would be quick.

The Core fighter broke up around the Servant, returning to pure mana and an enourmous manisfested itself in addition to it. The world shook, burned, a bright white bonfire floating in the air like a minitature star. *"Gundam,"* the word was said in barely a whisper, but even Lancer and his opponent in front of the castle heard it clearly. And at this command, the massive amount of power spread, growing, defining itself, taking the shape of a flying white mechanical titan, with a heavy armor and jagged lines. "Xi Gundam." The Servant said under his breath.

"Go support those in the castle, Funnels." The remote weapons took flight as the giant reached behind his back and drew one of his massive beam saber. It lit up, producing a giant blade nearly a hundred meters long and the Xi swoop down on the army below, taking down instantly several catapults with a single slash. In a fraction of second, the shining blade cut a swath of death and destruction across the Roman forces until it reached its Emperor.


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2010)

She shook her head to Assassin "I have been prepared all my life to die, assassins have come to me since I have memory, people who want the knowledge I posses, to be honest I think the world would be safer with me not around, I rather pass away without that putting in danger more life's"

"We all have some good evil and some good, maybe what you seek was to make those people rest you give them possible a fast salvation death is something no one can escape not even heroes. You kill people together not even death could separate them now as they would remain at each other side, you have not strike me down despite all this claims of a cold blood Assassin about forgiven... I can't forgive you, if it was on me I would forgive you but I think you must first forgive yourself for just choose a single path and ditching the others, even if threes no other path you can make another new one".

She then smile at the air "I am not stupid nor naive, I just believe in you".


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

That remark was almost like a physical blow to Saber, a strike expertly placed to drive the breath from her body and deliver as much pain as possible to her. It hurt all the more for its _truth_. Her kingdom had turned against her, torn itself apart because she had failed as its king. Much as she despised the other Saber... he spoke the truth.

She deflated in her seat. There was no possible comeback she could muster against that - her wish for this Grail War was, after all, to undo her selection so that a worthier king may be chosen, and didn't that in itself prove what the other Saber claimed? That a woman masquerading as a king was doomed to failure? Her father Uther had ruled England well for years, as had his father before him. Had she failed to meet their example because of her gender?


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

"ERRORINVALIDCOMMANDMASTER002CORRUPTEDDATASELFDESTRUCT!" every single Mech Hisui said, aside from the one carrying Ilya. Smoke fuming out of them, they all exploded, destroying the last of the Castle's supports and sending it dropping a level. Toppling down several feet, the Castle made a loud crash, being completely inaccessible below the second level and shocking everybody inside. Caster's Territory being destroyed, all they had to do know was destroy Caster himself. Seeing the large beam of light approach him, Rider simply refused to get hit by another one. Since the Castle had been toppled, Rider no longer had any use for the Roman Siege, quickly dismissing every single legionnaire, palisade, and piece of siege weaponry. "I won't fall for that again! I REFUSE TO FALL FOR THAT AGAIN!" Rider shouted, summoning a legionnaire just under him and jumping off his shoulders, repeatedly summoning and dismissing the legionnaire until he was high in the air. "*Roman Siege*!" Rider shouted in midair, summoning several catapults around the Xi Gundam, the catapults firing almost as soon as they were summoned.


----------



## lambda (May 15, 2010)

Amuro Ray knew the future. That ability had saved his life more times than he cared to admit, and had protected him from quite a few embarassing situations as well.

"Are you serious?"

But it was the first time it'd let him perceive an hilarious sight before he kept it from happening. Watching Rider jumps from legionnaire to legionnaire like a demented grasshoper as he tried to dodge his saber and reach his *flying Mobile Suits* would be something he'd never forget, not even if met his end in this war.

_But maybe you should get to it, Amuro-san._

Right. As silly as it looked, Rider was seriously trying to kill him. No reason to give him the chance. Gaining altitude far faster than Rider could hope to, Amuro quickly corrected his strike, and Rider was bather in the lethal beam.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> She shook her head to Assassin "I have been prepared all my life to die, assassins have come to me since I have memory, people who want the knowledge I posses, to be honest I think the world would be safer with me not around, I rather pass away without that putting in danger more life's"
> 
> "We all have some good evil and some good, maybe what you seek was to make those people rest you give them possible a fast salvation death is something no one can escape not even heroes. You kill people together not even death could separate them now as they would remain at each other side, you have not strike me down despite all this claims of a cold blood Assassin about forgiven... I can't forgive you, if it was on me I would forgive you but I think you must first forgive yourself for just choose a single path and ditching the others, even if threes no other path you can make another new one".
> 
> She then smile at the air "I am not stupid nor naive, I just believe in you".



She believed in him. Index _believed in him._ How touching. How _foolish._ He raised his cleaver, to bring down upon her head, cleave her smiling face in two, when he felt the floor shift underneath him.

And it was more reflex than anything else that caused him to grab Index by her robe, draw her close, almost into an embrace,  and leapt as the floor collapsed beneath him. The entire castle shook to its very foundations as an entire level collapsed in on itself, but the fall was barely noticeable to Assassin. 

He released the nun from his grasp when they were on safe ground, and cocked his head to the side. He'd saved her life.

_Of course you did. She's yours to kill._

_She believes in you. She'd forgive you if only you forgave yourself._

_She's lying, she's trying to trick you._

_She wants you to be her saviour. She wants you to be *your* saviour._

"Forgive... myself... eh?" He glanced at his hands, and dimly registered that he must have cancelled his Presence Concealment. Taking a deep breath, he closed his eyes.

_Forgive yourself for what? For living as you choose? For living as you *must*?_

No, it was obvious. And the realisation lifted a weight from him.

"I forgive myself," he said. "I forgive myself for for my doubts. I forgive myself for my conflicts. I forgive myself for... existing." He looked at Index, with perhaps only the second genuine smile he had adopted in his life. . "Thank you, Index," he said, before striking at her with his cleaver. A swift, strong stroke that would behead her if it hit.

_This is it. This is why I didn't want to kill her. Because I didn't want to forgive myself for what I am. I didn't want to forgive Jack for becoming the Ripper. Thank you, Index. Thank you... for helping me forgive myself._


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

lambda said:


> Amuro Ray knew the future. That ability had saved his life more times than he cared to admit, and had protected him from quite a few embarassing situations as well.
> 
> "Are you serious?"
> 
> ...



Rider quickly made a jump off a summoned legionnaire to dodge the strike, the legionnaire being bathed and disintegrated in the light. Summoning his shield on his back, Rider used a single Mana Burst jump to reach the Xi Gundam's arm. As Ilya neared with the Mech Hisui, he could depend on her enormous mana supply, even if he didn't have much of his own. "Hya!" Rider shouted, jamming the spear into the Xi Gundam's arm joint. "*Roman Legion*!" Rider shouted, many of his legionnaires also jamming their spears into any joint on the Xi Gundam that they could reach. Even if they were hundreds of feet in the air and fighting an alien adversary, the legionnaires didn't flinch or show fear.


----------



## lambda (May 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Rider quickly made a jump off a summoned legionnaire to dodge the strike, the legionnaire being bathed and disintegrated in the light. Summoning his shield on his back, Rider used a single Mana Burst jump to reach the Xi Gundam's arm. As Ilya neared with the Mech Hisui, he could depend on her enormous mana supply, even if he didn't have much of his own. "Hya!" Rider shouted, jamming the spear into the Xi Gundam's arm joint. "*Roman Legion*!" Rider shouted, many of his legionnaires also jamming their spears into any joint on the Xi Gundam that they could reach. Even if they were hundreds of feet in the air and fighting an alien adversary, the legionnaires didn't flinch or show fear.


 "So here she is." Archer said casually as Rider's jumped toward his MS.  His momentum was brutally lost as the air shimmering, as the Xi beam barrier came into life around him, burning heavily the Servant before sending him right back into his saber's blade and destroying any attempt at attacking the MS.

A rifle materialized in the Xi's hand and he fired on the approaching Master with no regret.


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2010)

Index didn't move as the fatal blow would actually hit her full on without a single interference the slash was stop a bit by the walking Church albeit is power rather low at this moment as the slash pierce the habit and hit her on the neck and pierce a bit of her neck but Assassin feel something the slash going any further, backing down of the surprise.

Index collapse blood coming from her neck, trying to shout and making a signal to Assassin "kill me... or run you would die otherwise"... her eyes losing the life in them but some weird pattern forming in them... "Booting in Johan pen mode, several blood lost prioritize regeneration" in a soulless voice belonging to her could be hear. 

The blood on her robe stop to spread and like a miracle the wound healing while the blood seems to return to her body.


----------



## Watchman (May 15, 2010)

He hardly needed any further encouragement. His gift to Index for her help in clearing his mind would be the death she wished - a quick one, even if her magic sought to prevent him from finishing her in a single blow. Whipping out a bowie knife in his left hand, he stabbed at her face, and brought the cleaver down a second time.

He wasn't sure if she could hear him, but all the same, he murmurred "thank you", again and again.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2010)

In the skies over Australia, a red light crossed the continent traveling at an inhuman Mach 12.

-------------------------------

Caster emerged from the inside of the castle, those needing his protection receive it simply by looking at the staff and having faith in the protection it offered. As he left, Rider would be able to hear the voice of Moses ring in his head, as if it communicating to his mind directly. He said, "You are a prideful man who had much in his life, but your pride is your downfall in this life as was in your first. While your legions can topple nations, including the nation I forged through my own efforts.. Your ambitions end here this time. Where as your legions will conquer many nations, they shall never conquer my god. While today you do not face an army, you do face God's chosen, and so your fate has already been decided. So long Rider... _Omae wa mo shindeiru_."

-------------------------------

From directly behind Rider, and traveling at about mach 12 and wreathed in fire, an asteroid 20 feet across came barreling down from the heavens aimed directly at him.


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2010)

Before she lose herself Index relay two messages "Moses I am sorry I can't fulfill my duty as your master and see your dream come true, while I leave before you this time I make arrangements for my departure, on the basement I made a second array my first intent was to do angel fall using all the prana another master is using from all the city, but this array was changed it would channel all that prana to you, that should give you enough power to drive you to the end of this war, it also have a spot to write the true name of someone if you want a new master".
"Last order, please fulfill my last request as your master, I am sorry the time we share was so short, save Caster, Satsuki-san and Archer you are free to do as you please after that"

---------------------------------------------------------

Last order listen... no feel this message while she remember to little it sadden her heart to lose someone, as she share a direct bound with Index and share in part her feelings and wishes... she had enough prana to last for a while and would make sure she at least keep with this request, at her side she need someone to give her prana, dismissing the sisters around the castle that where hidden a single figure appear at her side, one of the few people her memories remember she can truth and always help herm this man was using a leather jacket with a legend "No refuge" on the back, his skin pale you can say a albino.

The man look onto the kid eyes "Yeah I know shithead but we leave this hell hole once they are safe".


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 15, 2010)

Watchman said:


> That remark was almost like a physical blow to Saber, a strike expertly placed to drive the breath from her body and deliver as much pain as possible to her. It hurt all the more for its _truth_. Her kingdom had turned against her, torn itself apart because she had failed as its king. Much as she despised the other Saber... he spoke the truth.
> 
> She deflated in her seat. There was no possible comeback she could muster against that - her wish for this Grail War was, after all, to undo her selection so that a worthier king may be chosen, and didn't that in itself prove what the other Saber claimed? That a woman masquerading as a king was doomed to failure? Her father Uther had ruled England well for years, as had his father before him. Had she failed to meet their example because of her gender?



Saber looked at her crumpled form and found himself to pity her. He had knowledge of being a father himself, and when he looked at this girl, all he saw was a child. Saber knew that when dealing with children, you should be strict, but not cruel. Arthur was his enemy, but not today, for this single day of rest, she was nothing more than a young girl that had made a mistake in her lifetime.

"Don't look too disappointed, everyone makes mistakes, you just took too long to realize yours." Saber was trying to comfort her, but he wasn't able to speak anything other than what he truly thought. "You will fail this war, but eventually, you may obtain the grail for yourself and you can fix the mistake you made."

It was unfortunate that he would kill her tomorrow. "Is your name really Arthur?" It was an important question to him, as a noble knight, he felt that he should know the names of those he would kill in single combat.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 15, 2010)

Einzbern castle was in chaos. Yet another attack was attempted against it, this time with equal forces for all sides. 

It was time for Berserker to tip the scales.

"Playtime!!" The mad servant yelled as the armored van he acquired for this battle sped into the fray.

Joining Berserker were 10 Patriots, each one possessing the most offensive of abilities. Despite that the best thing these fiends can do is stall the Servants, but with Berserker around....

"Fraternitie!" Chains of energy linked all of Berserker's minions, empowering each and every one of them so long as they stay by their master's side. 

The van collided with the side of the castle, exploding. All 10 of Berserker's patriots leapt out along with their master, and began pounding at the castle to create an entrance.


----------



## Nimademe (May 15, 2010)

lambda said:


> "So here she is." Archer said casually as Rider's jumped toward his MS.  His momentum was brutally lost as the air shimmering, as the Xi beam barrier came into life around him, burning heavily the Servant before sending him right back into his saber's blade and destroying any attempt at attacking the MS.
> 
> A rifle materialized in the Xi's hand and he fired on the approaching Master with no regret.





strongarm85 said:


> In the skies over Australia, a red light crossed the continent traveling at an inhuman Mach 12.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> ...



"*Praetorian Guard*!" Rider shouted, summoning three of his most elite soldiers in mid air, not for himself but to defend his Master, the shields of the elite blocking even the lasers of the Xi Gundam. Using mana burst to reinforce his shield to block the deadly blade in a completely futile effort, Rider was batted into the ground at ludicrous speeds, summoning a few legionnaires to break his fall. However, unbeknownst to even Rider, it seemed that luck was on his side, as the approaching meteor that was heading towards him with dead aim was now on a crash course with the Xi Gundam, and more importantly Archer.


----------



## Watchman (May 16, 2010)

And it was done. The nun was limp and still; blood trailing down her skin and staining her robes; eyes empty of life. Tenderly, Assassin knelt and closed them, and on a whim crossed Index's arms over her chest.

He'd accomplished what he came here to achieve, and more even than that. I am, therefore I kill - banishing the last niggling doubts in his mind, banishing the desire for redemption or forgiveness. He didn't _need_ forgiveness, because he had already forgiven himself.

But still, he was tired. Exhausted. Not physically - physically he had barely exerted himself, but he needed to rest nonetheless. His part in this battle was done - he'd head back to the Matou house and there await his Master.

Concealing himself, he slipped out of the castle, giving the ongoing battle a wide birth as he headed back towards Fuyuki.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "*Praetorian Guard*!" Rider shouted, summoning three of his most elite soldiers in mid air, not for himself but to defend his Master, the shields of the elite blocking even the lasers of the Xi Gundam. Using mana burst to reinforce his shield to block the deadly blade in a completely futile effort, Rider was batted into the ground at ludicrous speeds, summoning a few legionnaires to break his fall. However, unbeknownst to even Rider, it seemed that luck was on his side, as the approaching meteor that was heading towards him with dead aim was now on a crash course with the Xi Gundam, and more importantly Archer.



Simply dodging the meteor on accident might have worked had it not been controlled in the first place by divine intervention. The Meteor simply corrected it's own course to collide with Rider anyways.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 16, 2010)

Lancer chuckled inwardly as he watched the carnage around him, feeling the flow of battle deep within his bones. This was a familiar scene, even if the participants were different from those he knew. Guan Yunchang leading the charge, but the fighters going around him to cripple his allies at the back instead. After all, to charge at him was to charge to one's own death, and it only made sense to avoid one's death when the objective was not Lancer himself. Still, they were too late. The castle would fall, and its inhabitants would die, and there was no way to avoid this simple fact. Lancer had done little in this battle, but it was still mission accomplished all the same, and the only thing to do was to retreat. There was no need to deal with everything that was happening around him, not when each act of destruction brought him one step closer to victory without him doing anything. One of the thirty-six stratagems, borrowing a knife to kill another, and Lancer would make full use of it now.

Lancer turned Red Hare around and with a nudge, made it jump high in the air, snatching the young girl from the robot with a simple gesture, cutting the robot in two just in case. There was no reason to leave any of them around any more, and there was always the off chance it would choose to chase after Lancer, something that he would not allow, even if it would never catch up. Rider had done him a favour by doing the bulk of the work, and Lancer would return the favour now by getting his Master out of the line of fire. Whether Rider himself survived however, was of little concern to Lancer, for in Rider's own words, they were _rivals_ in these Holy Grail War.

"Come girl, we will escape the destruction that will soon reach this forest." Red Hare neighed with a sound that more closely resembled a roar and galloped forth, faster than any steed in this land, whether it was used by the humans of today, or the Servants around him. After all, Red Hare was the steed amongst steeds, and that was true even two thousand years after its death. Its speed was unparalleled, and such an unparalleled speed would be more than enough to escape the flaming destruction that would follow, called from the heavens by Caster as it were. He would return to slay the enemies that were left, but it was unlikely that there would be much left when Caster had the gall to call upon a celestial body to do a soldier's work. With that in mind, Red Hare turned into little more than a crimson flash as it galloped through the forest at top speeds, clearing the massive forest in mere seconds.

---

Well, it was clear that Matou did not like Father Kotomine either, and for good reason too. The priest was just plain impossible to like, and Shirou felt like speaking with him for too long would force a person to reconsider the worth of their own lives. He was just that kind of person, the kind of person who looked as though he could do no good. That, and the way he nonchalantly ate the obviously insanely spicy Mapo Tofu made him look inhuman, not to mention the fact that he was wearing his habit in the middle of the shopping district in a Chinese restaurant. There was just something odd about that, just like everything else about Kotomine Kirei.

Shirou looked through the menu, trying to figure out what he wanted to eat, and briefly wondered what exactly Saber was doing outside. Chinese food was outside his area of expertise, so there were a lot of foods that he had trouble identifying. That, and he was not particularly hungry, having eaten at the castle before picking Matou up. That was no reason to refuse to eat though, that was just rude.

"I'll have the steamed fish." He decided, figuring that it was a fairly light meal by most standards, and there was no real way to screw something like that up so long as the fish was fresh. He then turned his attention to Matou, who was infinitely more interesting than the Chinese food at the moment, and connected a few facts instantly.

"So I guess Kotomine Kirei's the phony priest you were talking about then?"


----------



## Watchman (May 16, 2010)

Aarne Edelfelt glared at the grandfather clock in Rider's living room. He knew he'd have been of no use in the battle against Caster and had come to that conclusion by himself. He also knew that Lancer would function a lot better in the battle if his Master wasn't incessantly pestering him to keep him updated on the flow of battle, but it still rankled to have to sit here and wait for them to contact him whilst he had no idea whether they were winning or losing.

As the hands of the clock continued inexorably moving onwards, he lost his patience. A battle between Servants was not one that took hours - it took seconds, or minutes at the most, fought at a tempo no human could dream to match. It would be winding down by now, surely.

_"Lancer, what's the situation?"_ he sent to his Servant. So long as Caster was dead, he was happy, and that should be easily achieved considering the force they were bringing to bear against him.


----------



## lambda (May 16, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rin nodded sourly. "Despite being a member of the Church, he's friendly with the Association and he's on good term with grandfather.  Which automatically made him an enemy in her book. "He used to visit us fairly often in the past. Even took me out once or twice, but I never liked him much. Somehow, he's creepy." 

Her frown deepened. "He's the one who showed me this place but I wouldn't have guessed he'd be here today." Shouldn't he be worried about what was happening in town?

...No, no, no. She shouldn't be thinking about that. Not right now.

She relaxed and forced a tight smile. "Anyway, I like chinese food and this is one of the best place in town, their obsession with the Eldritch Mapo Tofu notwithstanding, so I eat here from time to time." And put it on Shinji's tab.

 "How about you, Shirou? Is your chinese cooking any good?" She asked as her feature finally eased and a mischievous glint appeared in her eyes.


----------



## Nimademe (May 16, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin nodded sourly. "Despite being a member of the Church, he's friendly with the Association and he's on good term with grandfather.  Which automatically made him an enemy in her book. "He used to visit us fairly often in the past. Even took me out once or twice, but I never liked him much. Somehow, he's creepy."
> 
> Her frown deepened. "He's the one who showed me this place but I wouldn't have guessed he'd be here today." Shouldn't he be worried about what was happening in town?
> 
> ...



Taking just a few minutes to bring the dishes to the table, Batsu quickly took a glance around his restaurant. The priest on the other table was one of his most recurring customers, and if they were on any kind of terms with him they would probably also like his food. This paradox was completely acceptable in Batsu's mind, and he set the plates on the couple's table, the taste of the twice cooked pork and steamed fish comparable to hell itself, though it couldn't be seen.

"Dig in! I used my best spices on this dish, like always-aru!" Batsu said excitedly, waiting for their opinion.


----------



## lambda (May 16, 2010)

Archer shuddered as he felt the death of Caster's Master in his mind. He shook his head sadly. This was such a waste. But as he detected the presence of the Tatari clone, Archer knew their plan had succeeded. It also meant he had no more reason to fight in this War. 

However leaving Rider's alive would doubtlessly lead to more problem, so he would ensure the man would be obliterated with no escape possible.

Archer fired the thrusters of the Xi gundam at their maximum and the massive quickly gained altitude. At the same time he reached out over the battlefield, indentifying the various person currently in the forest. Satsuki, Last Order, Caster, the dead nun and just in case, Illyasvel. Those were the one who mattered. The other would have to fend for themselves.

Amuro Ray had quite a bit of history with falling rocks. Dropping colonies had been a favorite tactics of Zeons. 

The first one had caused such massive destuction it had wiped out half of the Earth's population. The second one had not been nearly been as deadly simply because there wasn't enough people alive to make the numbers. Then Char had gone mad, and taking advantadge of a war-weary Federation, almost provoked a nuclear winter. The only thing that had stopped him at the time had been Archer himself, and the Nu-Gundam. Charging the Nu psycoframe with his thoughtwaves (and those of a hundred other people) he had managed to change the trajectory of the base Asteroid Axis, which had been loaded with nuclear warhead and fired toward Earth.

That event had probably been the last push toward his status of Heroic Spirit. Though he was not nearly as cheery about it as the rest of the world, as he had also died in the process.

But if you could push one asteroid, you could push another one just fine. Not that Caster's rock was anything like Axis, but right now it would do the job well enough.

Far above the battlefield now, Archer pushed the full force of his mind through the Xi's psycoframe. One hand of the Mobile Suit reached down, and a green bubble of glittering light manisfested itself around his target. _ Don't resist if you want to survive _ The message and its complete honesty was clearly felt through the light of the psycoframe and without letting them a chance, they were yanked in the air at an incredible speed.

Xi's other hand stretched upward, toward the oncoming meteor, and it too was suddenly wrapped in Archer's greatly enhanced psycowaves. Suddenly the meteor's descent accelerated madly, mach 20, mach 32...

When it hit Rider, it had become a giant supercharged bullet hurled at mach 59. It detonated in a giant ball of light and pure prana, taking out near instantly everything in a twenty kilometers radius.


----------



## Xelloss (May 16, 2010)

Accelerator or at this he been called like that since he have memory move around the rumble destroying anything on his path getting close to where the nun died... it shock him a little "So even this brat got dragged to hell... she was annoying, shit!" (he remember when this annoying brat was lose in a mall hungry as hell and she say about that Touma guy and how he was a awful person to her... he got down... whoever kill her at least try to doit fast well he took the body and blast the way out, "Lets go see the others useless worms shithead"

Watching to the scene lots of corpse and machines and in the sky ... a meteor "Well they sure know how to party this bring back memories when I was just a snot brat" with a huge grin on his face. 

"please hold back your bloodlust ask Misaka Misaka with a serious face" As she holds on his clothes.


----------



## Nimademe (May 16, 2010)

The King of Conquerors Iskander was a worthy opponent, even for the Saintly Emperor Guan Yu. After a few minutes of clashing between Red Hare and the Bulls of Heaven, Lancer was actually being pushed away from the Castle instead of advancing, as avoiding the divine lightning called down by the Gordius Wheel was a shaky task at best. After a few minutes of intense clashing, Lancer heard a loud crash, signalling their victory in destroying the enemy base. However, he had been pushed back all the way to Rider's position in his attempt to hold Iskander off, and Lancer didn't like what he was seeing. Rider was laying on a group of his own legionnaires inside a small crater, standing up and brushing himself off, none of his fortifications in sight. "So! You have decided to give up after all? HAHAHA!" Iskander said, oblivious to the fact that their base was destroyed, seeing as it wasn't his base. "No, but I think we're all going to have to give up on existing any longer if we don't stop that." Rider responded with a smile, pointing at the blindingly fast green streak across the sky that seemed to be coming at an odd angle. 

"Right, I see." Iskander said. "However, what's to prevent me from simply using my Gordius Wheel to fly away and escape?" Iskander asked, stroking his chin in puzzlement. Lancer didn't ask the same question, as even with its amazing speed, Red Hare couldn't fly, and Lancer would rather face his opponent's most powerful attack head on instead of retreating. "I'm willing to fund your own war campaign during your tenure in this world, free of any strings or exceptions aside from this temporary partnership." Rider said shrewdly, knowing the personality of Iskander, the books he read as a child having taught him of the man's own bravado.  "I accept! So what's your plan Roman?" Iskander said, accepting with barely any thought and refusing to acknowledge Rider as an Emperor. Ignoring the veiled insult, Rider started giving out commands. Lancer himself didn't ask the same question, as even Red Hare couldn't fly, and he would prefer to take his opponent's most powerful attack in a clash any day instead of escaping it like a droll coward.

"Lancer, invoke your Peach Garden Oath." Rider commanded, Lancer having a slight look of indignation on his face at being so bluntly asked to use his Noble Phantasm, but knowing the seriousness of the situation. "*Peach Garden Oath*!" Lancer shouted, his divinity rising up, nearing a God's. As soon as Lancer had invoked Peach Garden Oath, Rider placed his hand on both Iskander's and Lancer's shoulders, bonding with them. "*Triumvirate*!" Rider shouted, invoking his father's Noble Phantasm. Rider didn't want to use it at all during this war, but he wouldn't hesitate if it would guarantee his survival. Absorbing mana from his two temporary allies, Rider started to set his plan in motion.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2010)

The war, it seemed, was finally running smoothly. No civilians were involved, and aside from a few unexpected arrivals was largely without incident. 

The extra servants summoned however, were going to be a problem. 

From atop a lonely hill far from battle, the Plain Man watched the latest skirmish in the Holy Grail War. The extra servants were going to be a nuisance, he thought."I better report this." The Plain Man said. He took out his celphone, and called Lord El-Meloi.


----------



## Xelloss (May 17, 2010)

Accelerator was kind of surprise as last order leave just saying "Hey look Misaka Misaka is flying, some of master friends are helping Misaka Misaka say hoping you are not staring me with such pervert eyes" he just change his attention around, a castle in ruins and a great show of some lowlife worms fighting to stop a rock... useless complety useless, was this really the best old heroes could do? "Well... so I need to secure that the old idiot gets out of here alive and those shitheads don't interfer" He start walking inside the castle looking for what he knew was a old man with a staff.

Suddenly the old man he was searching apper in the air as he was chanting something... he remember something similar from some people in Russia, watching him leave this was easy to easy dropping on a rock he would just watch them leave unless something happens.


----------



## Crimson King (May 17, 2010)

*INTERLUDE IV*

There is a mistake. A mistake has been made in the war. It was suppose to be war fought in secret. The war was suppose to cause as little damage to the world as possible. The meteor now heading towards the world has shattered both rules. The impact will destroy the city and much more. Even though the meteor is small, the speed more than made up for its size.

And so, the world will take appropriate measures to defend itself from harm.

A circle of magic appeared in Fuyuki city, materializing almost instantly. The figure that appeared along with the circle also appeared almost instantly. The being was large, more than 20 meters in height and covered in shining gold armor. A large cannon, even larger than the figure itself, appeared in its hands, held in firing position. The irony of this situation was not missed. Ages ago, it had tried a similar method, but now its task was to defend the world from such an attack.

The large cannon was already charged, as it had materialized at full power. Without wasting a second, the cannon was fired at the meteor. A large beam of light consumed the descending rock, completely removing any trace of it.

As the beam of light faded, the one controlling the giant remembered how he had ended up in this mess. Strangely, it was in space and not on the Earth when he made a pact with it. He had laid dying, numerous burns covered him as the explosions around him ate away at the golden machine he controlled. He had asked for survival of this ordeal, and was granted his wish. In exchange, he was to serve the World as its guardian after his death.

The task completed, the golden machine let go of the giant cannon. It fell, but disappeared before hitting the ground. The machine turned and looked towards the direction of a familiar presence.


INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## Nimademe (May 17, 2010)

The meteor heading towards them was suddenly disintegrated and split into rubble before impact, the remaining pieces far too small to cause any real damage to anything. Rider was glad that he didn't have to reveal the true form of his Noble Phantasm this early, though Rider kept the Trinumvirate active just in case, as the battle wasn't actually over yet. Still bonded with Lancer and Iskander through his father's Noble Phantasm, Rider continued siphoning mana away from them and into himself, looking upwards in complete puzzlement at what had just occurred. "Well, wasn't that a nice stroke of luck?" Rider asked rhetorically to Lancer and Iskander, both of them having the same dumbfounded look that Rider brandished just seconds ago.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 17, 2010)

Caster still had a little power left to him, enough for one last strike. While Rider was plotting his was replenishing and storing his power.

Caster sent a message into Rider alone and said, "God... is with me..."

Caster figured that with this last of his surplus energy that he would kill Rider and such a way as to leave no doubt to any witnesses who was responsible. An invisible mass of energy formed inside of Rider chest, and then exploded like a bunker busting cruise missile.


----------



## lambda (May 17, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> The meteor heading towards them was suddenly disintegrated and split into rubble before impact, the remaining pieces far too small to cause any real damage to anything. Rider was glad that he didn't have to reveal the true form of his Noble Phantasm this early, though Rider kept the Trinumvirate active just in case, as the battle wasn't actually over yet. Still bonded with Lancer and Iskander through his father's Noble Phantasm, Rider continued siphoning mana away from them and into himself, looking upwards in complete puzzlement at what had just occurred. "Well, wasn't that a nice stroke of luck?" Rider asked rhetorically to Lancer and Iskander, both of them having the same dumbfounded look that Rider brandished just seconds ago.



"Like I'll let you do that!" Without missing a beat Xi gundam mage beam cannon opened fire and blocked the Hyaku Shiki's attack.


----------



## Crimson King (May 17, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Like I'll let you do that!" Without missing a beat Xi gundam mage beam cannon opened fire and blocked the Hyaku Shiki's attack.



The Golden figure had morphed. Four black winglike objects had appeared from its back.

As the Xi Gundam aimed, six red objects appeared next to it. Each of the objects fired a blue beam of light at the Xi Gundam, hitting its gun arm and beam rifle.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 18, 2010)

Shirou looked at the food on the table with slight apprehension, wondering what the cook meant by his best spices. The fish looked normal enough certainly, but when it came to Chinese cooking, there was very little moderation with spices. At least, not when the cook boasted about them. There was something to be said about subtlety, and that was that Chinese restaurants rarely knew very much about it. Strong flavours were their forte, and Emiya Shirou could feel a sense of foreboding emanating from the fish before him. So he decided to put off eating it, and answered Matou's questions first.

"Chinese cooking isn't my speciality, but I can do it in a pinch." He shrugged, and tried to process the information that she had given him. He never imagined Kotomine to be the type to visit the Matous, and he could not really imagine any reason for the priest to do it. Still, there was very little that he could do with that information. He needed to know more, much more, if he wanted to decipher the mystery that was Matou Rin. Then he ate the fish.

His mouth exploded like somebody had planted a bomb in it, and drinking an entire glass of water did nothing to quench the fire, but he stopped himself from screaming out from the utter pain that ate at his lips and tongue, knowing that this was not the time to do such an embarrassing thing. Not when he was in the company of Matou.


----------



## lambda (May 18, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> The Golden figure had morphed. Four black winglike objects had appeared from its back.
> 
> As the Xi Gundam aimed, six red objects appeared next to it. Each of the objects fired a blue beam of light at the Xi Gundam, hitting its gun arm and beam rifle.


 The minovsky barrier shimmered in existence as it absorbed the funnel's blasts. Before they could fire again, they had to evade  as Archer counterattacked with his own. 

The Servant swore under his breath. This  was no trick, this time. As furstrating as it was, this was really..."Char." This wasn't a battle he'd survive with distractions around, he needed to send his allies away. 

_Caster I counting on you for the landing._ He thought quickly as he chucked them toward the town . If all went well, they'd end up somewhere on the outskirts.

"A Hyaku shiki, huh?" This wasn't something tat could face the Xi evenly, not according to the rules he knew. But the only way he'd know if tha was the case now, would be by trying it out. A beam rifle materialized in the Mobile Suit's hand and Archer flew upward, toward a dense pack of clouds as he fired at his opponent.


----------



## Crimson King (May 18, 2010)

lambda said:


> The minovsky barrier shimmered in existence as it absorbed the funnel's blasts. Before they could fire again, they had to evade  as Archer counterattacked with his own.
> 
> The Servant swore under his breath. This  was no trick, this time. As furstrating as it was, this was really..."Char." This wasn't a battle he'd survive with distractions around, he needed to send his allies away.
> 
> ...



"Amuro. As you represent the Federation and the Gundams,I represent the spirit of Zeon. Your Gundams give you your power, and Zeon gives me mine."

The stopped a meter in front of the already changing mobile suit and curved away. The golden mobile suit was no longer golden. It was now green and lacked legs. Four thin arms sprouted from massive shoulder pads. It aimed and fired four beams at the Gundam.


----------



## Nimademe (May 18, 2010)

Noticing Shirou's eyes widen, Batsu dropped a special drink in front of Shirou, Batsu patting the boy's shoulder earnestly. This drink was especially formulated to remove pain from spiciness, so that customers with weaker palates could enjoy his food. "You are a very good boy-aru, you can have this meal on the house." Batsu finished endearingly, then waitered other tables.

=============

Seeing all of his targets get flung miles away at once, Rider gained a slightly sour look on his face. "We're pulling out and cutting our losses." Rider said plainly, Lancer nodding in agreement. "Then let me provide that transport for my soon-to-be sponsor! *Gordius Wheel*!" Iskander shouted, both Rider and Lancer getting on. 

Riding the Gordius Wheel, Iskander roused the bulls and zoomed forward, in the same direction as where everyone was thrown. The Gordius Wheel would be there far before they landed. "Ilya, cast that slow drop spell on yourself, I'm coming to pick you up." Rider said to Ilya through their link, actually mouthing the words out loud.

=============

It was an odd sensation, flying through the air unaided. Receiving Rider's message, Ilya nodded slightly. "Federsturz!" Ilya shouted, casting the spell. She didn't know how it would aid her with such a big drop, but Ilya was sure she could believe in Rider. Continuing to fly helplessly through the air, she saw Caster, Satsuki, and the familiar called Misaka alongside her.


----------



## lambda (May 19, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "Amuro. As you represent the Federation and the Gundams,I represent the spirit of Zeon. Your Gundams give you your power, and Zeon gives me mine."
> 
> The stopped a meter in front of the already changing mobile suit and curved away. The golden mobile suit was no longer golden. It was now green and lacked legs. Four thin arms sprouted from massive shoulder pads. It aimed and fired four beams at the Gundam.



Archer frowned as his beams were dispersed and deftly dodged the counterattack as its opponents machine nearly quadrupled in size. "A Hi-field Barrier? That's troublesome."

With the massive amount of weapon at his disposal, attacking the Neue Ziel head on right away would be trouble. Staying below his opponent, Amuro continued to fire his rifle.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 19, 2010)

Lancer was not the type of person to be surprised, but what was happening in this battle was strange by any standards, though he supposed that this was inevitable considering the cast that was arrayed before him. When one had heroes of all times and all types, it was perhaps only to be expected that one would see battles from all times and all types. A miracle, two rulers of the same empire, and a humanoid war machine from times yet to come, all of which made Lancer himself seem downright normal by comparison. Then there was the Counter Guardian - and Lancer could recognise that distinctive aura anywhere - appearing to stop the meteor that would have easily turned the forest they battled in into a wasteland, and without intervention, more than enough to destroy all of them in a single blow.

Of course, the appearance of a Counter Guardian meant that it was high time to call a tactical retreat. Servants, most of whom with their power limited to a mere fraction of their true ability and certainly without the direct favour of the Counter Force itself, stood no chance against them. In fact, it could be said that the only thing in this world that could defeat a Counter Guardian in straight combat would be a True Ancestor warrior. Either that, or the oldest and greatest hero of all time. Lancer knew that no matter how strong he was, he was neither of those, and that it was time to get out of the way as quickly as possible, which was exactly what they were doing on the chariot. When the damage was done though, Lancer had every intention of going forth to destroy the enemy he came here to kill, Caster.

"Rider, I hope you still have the intention of slaying Caster, because I know what it is he does, and he is nothing more than an old man before me. We'll be heading back once the meteor is no longer an issue."


----------



## Xelloss (May 19, 2010)

Alexander hear this "You seek to destroy to slay? the greatest victory if to conquer, to make others see something even greater and follow it!!!" Alexandar have 1 focus in mind and stop the Gordius Wheel! "You two I have a dutty and I wont let you harm those who are under my protection do you want to resume our match and perish under that rock or follow your master wish and die here fighting Lancer?" 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The young albino man sitting on the Ruins watching the rock still falling while the 3 "heroes"... how much he have seek to became one hero but he was always in darkness fight a stupid battle, the other group where tost to the city "... does that shithead is the ally of the nun... fun that actually looks like fun" a light black aura like wings surrond him and he was gone, not a single trace was left

"You shitheads" a sound could be hear of the bubble Amuro have throw and a man was confortable sitting there "seems you are enjoying a trip quite a flashy group, so what are those oversized toys?".


----------



## Crimson King (May 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> Archer frowned as his beams were dispersed and deftly dodged the counterattack as its opponents machine nearly quadrupled in size. "A Hi-field Barrier? That's troublesome."
> 
> With the massive amount of weapon at his disposal, attacking the Neue Ziel head on right away would be trouble. Staying below his opponent, Amuro continued to fire his rifle.



The beams hit the I-field and scattered like leaves. In response, the Neue Ziel morphed. 

_A mobile armor might as well be scrap against a newtype._

 It would be humiliating to not heed his own words. His enemy was in an advanced mobile suit, and almost nothing in Zeon could harm it.But there was one way. There has to be something in the future that would possess enough power to stop his enemy. Something that the people of space had as a symbol of their power. He searched into the future, far past the fall of Zeon, and kept searching. He found several that could stop his rival, but would most certainly cause massive destruction to the world around him. But there was one that could work.

The Neue Ziel turned gray, then shrank in size. The machine took a humanoid shape, with what appeared to be a small blue shell on its back.

This would be it. This mobile suit was the last symbol of the spacenoid's power and their will to oppose the Earth.

Firing its thrusters, the gray machine dashed at the Xi Gundam and raised its right hand, as if to grab the Gundam.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 19, 2010)

With a gesture of his hand and waving of his staff, Caster erected barriers over the thruster ports of the enemy mobile suit. These barriers would prevent the thrusters from propelling the mobile suit forward and immediately. The super heated exhaust of the thrusters to become trapped inside the Mobile suit causing catastrophic failure from the resulting super heated gas explosion. 

Lastly, he called upon the angel of death, who was both intangible and invisible. As he did to the first born of Egypt all those thousands of years before, the Angel of Death went out strike dead the pilot of the enemy mobile suit as well as his enemies left in the vicinity of the Castle.


----------



## Crimson King (May 19, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> With a gesture of his hand and waving of his staff, Caster erected barriers over the thruster ports of the enemy mobile suit. These barriers would prevent the thrusters from propelling the mobile suit forward and immediately. The super heated exhaust of the thrusters to become trapped inside the Mobile suit causing catastrophic failure from the resulting super heated gas explosion.
> 
> Lastly, he called upon the angel of death, who was both intangible and invisible. As he did to the first born of Egypt all those thousands of years before, the Angel of Death went out strike dead the pilot of the enemy mobile suit as well as his enemies left in the vicinity of the Castle.



As they covered the thruster port, the mobile suit fell apart. The limbs fell off the main body and flew all over the area. Even the head of the mobile suit shot off the torso. the pieces were scattered all around the area. The torso itself immediately fell to the ground and impacted the road with a thud.

As the torso was still intact, the angel had no way of getting in to attack the pilot.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 19, 2010)

Which was fine for the Angel of Death as it allowed him to his secondary target, Rider.


----------



## lambda (May 19, 2010)

"So the gloves are off, now?" 

Archer sighed as he watched the machine Char had brought to bear. The Turn X, a machine capable of single-handedly wiping out civilization from the face of the Earth. He was glad he had already sent the others away, as there was a chance Char would not pursue them in an inhabited area, but this was not a fight Archer could win.

Though Char was formidable, Archer was confident he could prevail against him in most circumstances. Amuro Ray was stronger than Char Aznable, that was an indisputable fact. But that fact only held if the field was remotely equal. As Char was now, empowered by Gaia itself, Archer's only option was retreat.

While the Turn X lay on the ground in pieces, though far from beaten he knew, Archer disappeared in a pack of dense cloud. There it was hidden from view, but Archer was under no illusion this would be enough to keep him safe from the the Turn X and its pilot. Char too was a Newtype and he could feel his presence just as clearly as Archer felt his. 

Archer would need more, something that would completely erase his presence from the face of the world. A shadow, a wraithroaming the battlefield beyond the grasp of its fighters, and judged their fate with impunity. He would borrow the power of the God of Death. 

The Xi Gundam shimmered and changed. It shrank, its white armor vanished and a black form emerged in its place, black wings spread imperiously. It wings wrapped themselves around the Mobile Suit's giant frame and then, like a sinister illusion, It was no more.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 19, 2010)

"You are served." The waitress stated, she had almost sneaked up on Saber, almost. The melon breads that she had were wrapped, so the only thing that could have taken any time was the tea she brought out for Arturia. 

The waitress served Arturia first, softly placing both items down in front of her. Then, the waitress turned to Saber, giving him his own package of melon bread. 

"Ma'am, may I ask your name?" Saber questioned, politely.

"Saegusa, Yukika Saegusa." She responded, almost intimidated by the foreigner. 

Saber stood from his chair and gave the girl, Yukika, a quick kiss on the cheek. "Thank you very much for your services." 

The girl was blushing, either incredibly shocked or incredibly embarassed, possibly both. "Sir, wait, no....ah I mean, in front of your...is that really..." Yukika was caught off-guard and too flustered to properly link any two thoughts, let alone a sentence. 

However, Saber was seated and started giving a prayer before he ate, paying the girl no further attention. El Cid was proper and polite, but not kind, not by any stretch of the word, besides, the girl was gone by the time he had finished his prayer and opened his meal's packaging.


----------



## Crimson King (May 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> The Xi Gundam shimmered and changed. It shrank, its white armor vanished and a black form emerged in its place, black wings spread imperiously. It wings wrapped themselves around the Mobile Suit's giant frame and then, like a sinister illusion, It was no more.



His rival had disappeared. This was not good. Quickly, the Turn X reassembled itself, the limbs flying up and reattaching themselves to the torso.

"You have forced my hands in this. I had tried to keep the casualties down. It seems that isn't possible in this situation. I may not be able to see the Deathscythe, but that does not mean I cannot attack."

The shield on the Turn X's back detached itself and fell to the ground. Using the thrusters from the limbs, the Turn X flew into the air, facing directly up. 

"The people outside will survive at least. After I am done with you, I will go after my target. Maybe after this distasteful mission I can be freed from the world."

A brilliant light flashed into existence from the Turn X's back.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2010)

She knew she had failed as a king - the disastrous end to her reign, with her knights and her own son betraying her had been proof of that, but it had been due to her poor choices - things under her control that she had squandered. Or so she had thought. But if El Cid was correct, and it had been the simple fact that she was a woman that had been the bane of her chosen life, what did it say about her other defining choice - that of becoming a knight? Was that similarly tainted? Was that also against the natural order of things?

Was it all a lie? The duty she used as a shield actually a crutch? Or worse still, a false conception festering inside her like some malignant cancer? Had she thrown her entire life away by trying to defy what was natural?

She clenched her fists until her knuckles turned white. That couldn't be correct. Her life was not a lie. It had held mistakes, far too many mistakes, but not a lie. Her being female wasn't the cause of her misfortune. She had made mistakes, but they had been her mistakes to make, hadn't they?

The food arrived, but for once, Saber found her appetite had dwindled, dwarfed by this new turmoil inside her. Still, she could not afford to show weakness, although she realised with a slight cringe that she'd likely already shown enough to the smirking man before her.

So though it tasted like ash in her mouth, she took a bite of her portion of melon bread.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 19, 2010)

"You look much more proper that way." Saber commented, taking another bite of his melon bread. The bread was sweet, and it reminded him of some choice meals that livened up his mouth. 

"You're taking this too harshly, even I made mistakes in my childhood." Saber tried to explain to the woman across from him. It looked like she was struggling with her thoughts, and that had been what Saber wanted. But...

But nothing. He clouded her mind, and he would kill her the next day. It was apart of this war, and with it he could move closer to his life and his homeland. She looks like María. What was that? A thought that was not his own had wormed its way into his mind. He was sure his poker face was much better than Arthur's, but he was becoming slightly unnerved. Saber was talking and thinking too much now, even if it seemed light, he had spoken in excess without purpose.


----------



## Nimademe (May 19, 2010)

"As long as Lancer is under my command and you are my ally, I will not harm your Master or any of her accomplices." Rider said flatly, making a promise among men. Lancer having a slightly sour face, Iskander was seemingly satisfied with this, continuing the movement of the Gordius Wheel. Quickly catching up with the group flying through the air, they caught Ilya, Satsuki, Caster, Last Order, and the corpse of the small nun. Although the Gordius Wheel wasn't made to carry these many people, the only problem was the lack of space, the Gordius Wheel easily taking the load. Dropping down onto the ground smoothly, everyone disembarked off the Gordius Wheel, Iskander dismissing it.

"Is everyone accounted for?" Rider asked plainly, now that everyone was safe on the ground. Ilya walked to Rider's side confidently, as Rider waited for their answers.


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

No, this was intolerable. She couldn't simply sit here and pretend things were alright and that this was simply a meal, even if it was only one with a man she despised. The other Saber had crossed a line with his comments, one that ensured Saber could not tolerate being in his company. If she stayed, Saber was not sure what she would do, but knew only that it would be something she would regret.

So, abruptly standing, she left the barely-touched melon bread on the table next to the untouched tea. She could not trust herself to speak to him, so she simply left without saying a word.

But she still had her duty. She could not abandon her Master simply due to her own weakness. She could not fail in her duty to him simply because she had been reminded of her past failures. It was precisely because she had been reminded of her past failures that she could not fail here, again, in this Grail War.

Entering the Chinese restaurant, she frowned slightly as she saw there were other civilians here - a man wearing priestly garments and a man she guessed to be the proprietor of this restaurant. In order to preserve the secrecy of the Grail War (albeit, that was a mere formality considering the excesses of the other Servants), she would have to forsake formality this one time and not address her Master as she normally would.

"S-Shirou. We have to leave. Now," she managed to say, attempting to sound firm. This was a selfish desire of hers, to attempt to escape from her own weakness, but silently she hoped that her Master would accede to it for now.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 20, 2010)

Saber noticed that Arthur was rising to leave the table, and by the time she had turned her back, he had risen as well. "I'll be here tomorrow, and we'll have our duel then." Saber had no intention of missing the promised duel, and if she did not come to meet him tomorrow, he'd find her later. He would kill her tomorrow. Mar?a. 

The thought returned, it invaded his head once more. The daughter he gave up to a defeated enemy. The child that reminded him of Arthur. Every time he spotted a new resemblance between the two, his mind went blank. Internally, he was losing his composure. He needed to be rid of her, before the thought consumed him.

Yukika returned to the table, with a small slip of paper, she placed it down on the table. "So foreigner, what's your name?" She seemed more composed than before, but Saber could easily see through the front. The girl was nervous and she had probably been working on what to say the entire time of her absence.

"Rodrigo D?az de Vivar." Saber was no longer in a teasing mood. The girl however, leaned down and kissed him on the cheek.

"Just returning the pleasantry." Yukika was nervous once more, and Saber watched as she dashed away. Once she had gone, Saber took a look at the piece of paper. Rather messily, _80-3111-1111_, was written on it. It was not a receipt, but a phone number.

Saber finished his melon bread, before dumping out Arthur's food in a nearby trash container. Saber looked at the number for a moment, before crumpling the sheet of paper and dropping it into the trash container as well. He was done in this city, it was time for him to return home for the day.


----------



## lambda (May 20, 2010)

Arhcer fled as far as his Mobile Suit could carry him, but of course he knew there would be no escape. The Mooonlight Butterfly could cover the entire Earth, even the entire Solar System if it had a need to. All the Servant could do hope to do now was ensure his Master would have some respite before he was defeated.

Invisible and undetectable, the Gundam Deatscythe Hell descended upon the three unaware Servants. Archer swung his weaopn toward his targets and just as the emitter was about to smash into them, he ignited the beam blades.

---

Satsuki forced back her tears as she felt Archer's final resolve. Since his defeat had been decided by the Earth itself, there was nothing neither of them could do about it, but he had decided to go out fighting for her.

She grit her teeth. This was her fault, because she'd let their feelings get in the way. She was the Master, yet she had let Archer's kindness stay her hand when she'd wanted to deal with that little bitch, Illyasviel, who had fought with them at every turns despite their attempt to save her from becoming a sacrifice for the Grail. 

Well she was done playing nice, she snarled as her vision turned red.

Before the girl could see a thing, Satsuki's hand was buried inside Illyasvel chest. She would pull the other girl's heart out of her chest, and she'd take whatever small solace she'd get from Rider's demise.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2010)

Amaro may been powerless to stop the Moonlight Butterfly, but Caster was not so helpless. After seeing it's effects he went into action. Once again repeated the barrier trick that he did before on the Thrusters, only this time he created a larger barrier that covered the entire enemy mobile suit. This would trap the Moonlight Butterfly within the barrier leaving the only place for the particles to go be into the very mobile suit that created them.


----------



## Crimson King (May 20, 2010)

lambda said:


> Arhcer fled as far as his Mobile Suit could carry him, but of course he knew there would be no escape. The Mooonlight Butterfly could cover the entire Earth, even the entire Solar System if it had a need to. All the Servant could do hope to do now was ensure his Master would have some respite before he was defeated.
> 
> Invisible and undetectable, the Gundam Deatscythe Hell descended upon the three unaware Servants. Archer swung his weaopn toward his targets and just as the emitter was about to smash into them, he ignited the beam blades.



The sense of danger faded just as Char started his attack. Quickly, he stopped his attack before it could destroy the city.He would have liked to defeat his rival, but that was not his task. 

Turning, he fired the thrusters and headed towards Caster.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 20, 2010)

Lancer had fought every kind of person the world had to offer, and had even battled some spirits that had never seen the light of day as part of his divine duties. He might not have had the instinctive understanding of the flow of battle, and he did not have the ability to see the only way to victory in every fight, but what he did have was years upon years of constant battle and strife to feed him, and therefore the sense to watch the battlefield with much more than just his eyes and ears. He knew battle, and he knew how to battle, and he knew how others battled. To partake in war was to accept that death would come one day, and to accept that was to have death herself whisper in your ear, and to fully comprehend those whispers was a nirvana that few would ever reach. When it came to war, Guan Yu knew everything there was to know about it, including the actions of a desperate man. He could no longer see Archer's machine on the battlefield, and that meant only one thing.

Blue Moon Crescent Dragon cut overhead, just as the green fire sprouted forth from the invisible weapon that he knew belonged to Archer. It was a powerful Noble Phantasm that Archer wielded, the ability to call upon any number of mechanical giants each with their unique powers that were more than a match for all but the mightiest of heroes. Alas, Guan Yu was amongst those mightiest of heroes, and for all that the giant - the Gundam - was a physical match for him, it was no match for his spirit. Even as the scythe of green fire pressed down, threatening to burn all three heroes upon the chariot and all its passengers into less than ash, Lancer refused to budge. He had been surprised by Archer the last time, but that was not the case now. He knew what he was to do.

Supporting Blue Moon Crescent Dragon with his right hand, Lancer called upon the Viper Blade in his left, the almost serpentine spear that Zhang Fei had called his own. Lancer had more than enough strength to wield both of them at once, and filling them with mana, threw the giant's weapon of fire aside. Perhaps Archer's Noble Phantasm was stronger than Lancer's own, but Lancer did not fight alone. So long as he lived by his Peach Garden Oath, his brothers fought alongside him, and their combined strength was more than the sum of of their parts. Even if that was not enough, the brothers did not fight alone. They soared through the skies on a holy chariot, and with every step of the bulls that pulled it, it could call upon lightning that had the might of a battering ram upon a castle wall. Lightning that shot towards the enemies of those who rode upon the Gordius Wheel, and that, right now, was Archer. Lancer called the lightning into himself, drawing upon the power of Rider's Noble Phantasm, the Triumvirate, and fought the only way he knew how. Force was to be met with force.

*"Blue Moon Crescent Dragon! Viper Blade! Via Expugnatio!"* Lancer did not like using his younger brother's spear techniques, especially not when he had his own guan dao, but when push came to shove, he was more than willing to combine the two, and he had a little more than that this time. The combined power of Blue Moon Crescent Dragon and the Viper Blade was straightforward and mighty, much like their wielders were, and they took the form that Lancer preferred, the twin dragons bursting forth from the lances while crackling with the lightning from the power of the chariot. The giants were powerful indeed, but in a contest of strength against the sworn brothers, there was no contest. The scythe exploded in an electric fire as Lancer destroyed it with a full swing, and the twin lightning dragons, a dozen times larger than they were when used normally ripped the Gundam from limb to limb.

Archer was a fool, if he thought that a he could surprise Lancer twice. He had fought alongside the Sleeping Dragon, such a tactic was nothing. Not when he knew the strength of his enemy.


----------



## Nimademe (May 20, 2010)

"No." Rider said as he saw Satsuki's bloodsoaked hands going through Ilya, seething in silent rage. Not even noticing the magnificent clash between Lancer and Archer, Rider emitted an enormous burst of mana, leeching from both Iskander and Lancer with Triumvirate. "Roman Empire!" Rider shouted, everyone being engulfed by the powerful bounded field. The scenery changed into the Colosseum of Rome, Satsuki, Caster, and Archer standing in the middle, Last Order, Accelerator, and Iskander seated helplessly in the bleachers, and Lancer standing alongside Rider on the imperial balcony, Ilya nowhere in sight. "I've had enough, you three are no longer my rivals, but my enemies." Rider said to the trio in calm anger, the crowd of spirits silent as they watched the speech of their Emperor. "Here, you have no legend, nothing to help you aside from yourselves." Rider continued, brows furrowed, Rider wanting to make them wallow in despair. "If you survive, I am obligated to let you leave, but that will not happen, because you WILL die here." Rider finished, descending from the balcony with Lancer, spear in hand. 

This was Rider's World, and there was only one way out.


----------



## lambda (May 20, 2010)

"Then I guess I won't have the opportunity to save your Master," Archer said casually  as he stood up , a staff in his hand. At his side, Satsuki threw Illya's crushed heart in the sand.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2010)

With the Arc active, Caster was able to see into the near future and predict the movements of his enemies. He knew the Colosium was coming. His barrier protected the three of them. When Rider attempted to bring his Reality Marble to bear it was shattered it before it could manifest itself.

"Rider, your empire is indeed strong, but I have seen it's fate, and I have also seen it's demise. Before your empire crumbles it will cast aside your old gods and adopt my God. For my god is the  Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. As surely as he created the world he will be there to witness it's demise."

=================

"Yahweh... It appears the only way to achieve victory here is to take the path that has already been laid out for me. Any objections Lord? 

"...I see, I pray your continued support. This war has gone on long enough. If Master Index's plan succeeds the war will be decided tonight."

Caster tapped his staff upon the ground and dozen angels were called to his side. He tapped it a second time and they all vanished from sight. 

Caster reappeared again in one of he basement rooms of the ruined castle.  "Master Index... You lived under such perverse circumstances. No woman should have been made to live as you live, carry the burden that you carried. I know, I know all too well the burden you carried. Your suffering has ended though. Rest now."

With a wave of his hand Caster cleared the room of debris and made his way to it's center. What he uncovered was a large array of magical symbols that his Master had painstakingly left on the floor. Walking into the center of the array, he pressed the base of the staff of God within it's center to activate it.

"Index was great, but there were a few things she didn't know..."

=========

Meanwhile in the city the Angels carved circles at the sights of the Cities two remaining Leylines. When the angles finished, the Leilines began to glow blue as the entire energies they contained were being stirred

============

Berserker's master had created an array to sacrafice people in Fuyuki City mana and had amassed quite a supply of Prana there. In life, Index created several seals to disrupt the barrier surrounding it. The array he was standing in was created to call forth all that Prana at once. Within seconds of entering the room all of the Prana was drained and Caster absorbed it all. What the angels were doing was adding to the array.

Angels appeared inside the room and began to carve corresponding circles to the ones now featured on the Leylines. Using the power he just drew from the circle, Caster created a strong barrier, it didn't need to last long. In seconds the enhanced array was complete. The power of both Leylines where now being drawn the point where he stood, and caster was going to consume it all.


----------



## Nimademe (May 20, 2010)

"There is no saving to be done." Rider said flatly, having reached the center as well, Lancer just behind him. Commanding somebody to pick up his Master's heart from the sand, the person quickly disappeared. Gripping his spear and shield, Rider charged forward along with Lancer, intent on killing the three.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 20, 2010)

Berserker could feel power. A lot of power. Specifically, their power. In a flash, Berserker knew, it would all disappear.

Good thing Aventre Tohsaka always plans ahead, always. 

In essence, the field created by Berserker and Avy is a faux-reality marble, created and developed in the Middle East. This sphere of magic has yet to be perfected by mortal practicioners, but one of the most infamous wizards of all time did. And it just so happened Aventre possessed a genuine copy of his manuscripts. 

The spell required 10 sacrifices, each one having a deep connection to a certain part of the city. By infusing large amounts of prana into these sacrifices they could be used as conduits, connecting the very soil of the city itself to them. In the process, the wizard performing the spell may do whatever he wishes with the area he controlled, and controlling a mana-rich land like Fuyuki meant the possibilities were limitless.

But the spell is not perfect. There were still ways to counter it, from disrupting the area the field was created, to breaking the conduits' bond with the area. 

Berserker was about to do the latter. 

The mad servant struck the ground with his polearm weapon. In an instant 10 figures, the 10 Patriots who were used as sacrifices, rose. Each one had a unique form, and each one had gigantic amounts of mana in them. They broke free of their connection with Fuyuki City, saving them and most of the mana they contained from destruction. 

Not all survived though. 4 of the Super-Patriots were consumed by whatever force was placed on them. But that didn't matter in the long run. As long as the link was severed, the enemy could not take advantage of it. 

True, they managed to drain a large amount of the mana they had harvested from the land, but that was nothing compared to the power Fuyuki City contained.It would be easy to sacrifice more people and create new Super-Patriots to rebuild the circle. For now, they had to act. 

"No more joking around! We strike."


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 20, 2010)

"It looks like Saber needs me for something. Excuse me, Matou." Shirou apologised as he gulped down the concoction that the chef had handed him, infinitely relieved that the fire in his mouth was dying down. Saber definitely looked strange, harassed even, and the first job of a Master was to take care of his Servant. So he walked over to Saber and pushed her out of the restaurant, to a corner where they could speak in silence.

"What's wrong, Saber? Did Matou's Servant say something strange?" This was why Shirou had wanted Saber to stick with him at all times. He did not trust Matou's Servant, especially when Matou herself was not around. He did not know what the other Saber had done, but the expression on his Servant's face felt like more than enough reason to enact a bloody vengeance upon the Servant that would inevitably be his enemy.


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

"Strange?" Saber hoped her voice didn't betray her. Clearly already her Master had seen there was something wrong, which she had not meant to show. "There was nothing strange." It was, after all, the truth, barbed as it was. "Servant Saber and I have arranged a duel. Tomorrow, at a pre-arranged location, the two of us will fight to the death." 

And she would kill him. She had to kill him, and show him he was wrong, and that she was strong - that her gender had nothing to do with her strength - that she was a knight first and a girl second. _And a false king, betrayed by those she loved. A false knight, unable to fulfill her duty._

"I would advise that you do not meet Matou Rin again. Her Servant is dangerous..." she hesitated a moment. "And so is she. I mean no disrespect, but there is more to her than what we have seen today." She averted her eyes. "I should not have left you alone with her, but I underestimated her and her Saber. And you must not do the same."

-----

Assassin had not meant to get involved in the fight after killing Index, but it seemed the fight had gotten involved with him anyway - catching up to him as he loped through the Einzbern forest in the form of five figures suspended in green bubbles and three others racing after them in a chariot. 

Through a mess of noise and confusion, where Lancer fought a monstrously large suit of armour and bested it, tearing it apart to reveal Archer, Assassin saw, too far away for him to stop, Archer's master plunge a fist into the chest of Rider's master, and tear out a far-too-small scrap of red pulsing meat, tossing it to the side as for the first time in the war Assassin saw pure, undisguised _rage_ fill the eyes of Rider. He shouted something that Assassin couldn't hear, and reality... shifted upon itself.

He found himself seated in a huge cylindrical building, and noted almost everyone else there seated near him, including, a seat in front of him, the corpse of Index.

The only ones not seated were in the sandy pit - Satsuki and Archer on one side, and on the other, Lancer and Rider. The intentions of those two heroic spirits were plain to see, and it was clear to Assassin that *his* prey would be killed if this fight were to continue.

"Rider!" he roared, dropping his Presence Concealment. "Is this how the Emperor of Rome treats his enemies? Stripping them of their weapons and sending them to a battle they have no chance of winning? I'll make a deal with you, Rider. You said you'd ride to my aid if I required it - I'll forfeit that deal if you let those two live for another day - another twenty-four hours." He hoped the other Servant would listen to him, and stop the attack.


----------



## Nimademe (May 20, 2010)

Hearing Assassin's deal, Rider stopped Lancer and turned around. "Is that so? You're willing to give up my aid for a day of life for these two?" Rider asked curiously, slightly surprised. "It's a very skewed deal though, and you're making this deal on uneven grounds." Rider said, gesturing the Colosseum. "I'll accept on two terms. Archer, surrender your Noble Phantasm. Master of Archer, surrender your Command Seals. If both of these are fulfilled, I will call off Roman Empire and let you both free." Rider said bluntly, turning to Archer and Satsuki. "Do you accept these terms?" Rider asked, giving Archer and Satsuki their last chance to escape alive.


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2010)

Berserker was ready but Avy was pissed off. He looked down at his Fuyuki command seal they one that allowed him to control the lands of the city as it was his birthright as a Tohsaka, it was fading. Anyone with legitimate authority over the city could do it, but Avy had become Mayor, he had gained blessings from organic patriots people that loved the city with all their heart and he was Tohsaka his family being in the very origins of the city, Avy's power was absolute and even without the prana he was to rule.

Avy could feel that he was losing touch with the city, he could no longer feel Gaia's eyes on his back, he could no longer feel the love of farmers and those who found joy in the lands. 

The servants had done this they had not only taken away his chance to win the grail war but they had taken away his chance to feel the happiness of his people and Avy was not pleased.

But as always Avy had a plan, Berserker had already put it into action, by using the patriots as batteries he saved as much Prana as he could in them.

He had thought it over many many many a time, but decided this would be the end of it. He and Berserker had decided to remove themselves from the shadows, but none of them were the attacking type so Avy would have to rectify it.

Avy had retreated back to his house on the outskirts of town and Berserker was to meet him there. 

Berserker walked in with 4 super patriots, he had hoped more would survive but four was all he need.

"It is time, Berserker now we take the fight to them." 

"Yes but how?" Berserker asked now, now was not the time to be insane when Berserker knew full well Avy was just as insane as him, maybe that was the catalyst that brought berserker forward the insanity. 

Avy raised his hand and showed Berserker the command seal on his hand. "Do you know what this does?"

Berserker looked at the dimming tattoo on his masters hand. "It allows you to control the earth of the city with that ritual you did." Berserker thought it a stupid question.

Avy smiled a dark evil smile, he was going to do what he had promised not to do, but he didn't care anymore. "Your answer is only half right, this allows me to control anything that is legitimately mine with minimal restraints." Avy raised his master command seals so Berserker could see, realisation hit the servant slowly.

"You wouldn't do it. I have served you." Berserker wailed pointing his gullotine towards Avy.

Avy's eyes flashed and Berserker fell to his knees. "It is weaker and less magic than a command seal, but I control your body." 

Berserker held a face of anger.

"But my dear Maxi, I do not intend to harm you. I intend to better you and the last thing I have absolute authority over."

Avy made Berserker rise, but Berserker was confused. "What else do you control?"

Avy ripped off his shirt and ancient, runes and carvings almost the same as what was carved onto the ground was wrapped around his body. It was almost beautiful. "MY BODY!"

What was Avy planning. Avy pointed at one of the super patriots and beckoned him over. The magic was bursting from him like an old plush doll with the fillings poking through the seams. 

Berserker smiled. "You truly are insane."

"Indeed, only once had this been attempted before and I today aim to make history."

The patriot made his way to centre of the circle Avy had created. Avy clicked his fingers and the partriot exploded making a beam of light straight up to the heavens. 

Avy walked into the light and instantly started to float in its magnificence. Avy's skin started to burn off and he screamed as the magic ripped through his veins, but his command over his body forced it from burning away. 

"To the deities I reach forward and worship the god Huracan, I also take his namesake onto myself."

The light started to pulse more and Avy screamed again.

"I give my leg in the name of the one legged one." As he said that strips started to rip from Avy's leg down to the bone floating upwards into the sky, then the bone started to power and eventually Avy's leg was cleaning severed. 

Berserker stood in awe. "In this wrap of prana, and blessing from the high god Huracan, god of fire, god of the storms, creation deity and master of the rising earth and bringer of the great flood. I take upon myself the force nature!"

Avy shouted, he dropped to the ground the light gone and then wrapped in a small sheen of light, the ground rose his and covered his entire body in a small layer becoming his skin, then the wind wrapped around the shape of dirt becoming his motions, and then finally water and ice settled upon the top of it becoming his humors. 

And then in an explosion of fire and the stench of sulphur, the feeling of life, Avy walked free from his earthly cocoon. 

"I have made myself a homunculus." He said cooly his voice lined with prana. His left which had been sacrificed was replaced by what looked like a creation of water and stone. 

"Wait what?" Berserker spoke.

"My first ritual gave me control over my body absolute and with that I was able to with the blessing of a deity become this. I am far from immortal but I am now as I, I and Aventuré Tohsaka acolyte of Huracan. This body will not last long, but if I win the grail I can fix myself." 

Avy's hair waved in way so beautiful, it was as if the wind was only around him, or if his hair was fine strands of black fire. 

He walked over to the 3 remaining super patriots. "You are my Primer, Segundo and Tertian, my three attempts at creating a new city."

Avy turned to Berserker and Berserker could swear he saw fire, real fire dance in Avy's eyes.

"Now its your turn loyal servant." Berserker gulped as Avy said that.

He raised his hand and Berserker rose up, Avy walked over to him in stride, Berserker could see Avy's lean muscle was now packed hard, strong as rock maybe even actually rock. 

"You are my flood, you are the great flood to wipe the city clean, may it be a flood of blood. A sea of blood."

Avy placed his hand on Bersekers head, and he twisted the muscle inside of Berserker, he healed his wounds but made him tighter, stronger and better.

"In time, I may activate mad enchancement but for now we fight, and speaking of a red sea, a sea of blood, I fear that is too much judo-christian references to deal with. I say we go and kill ourselves a prophet of the lord, The Prince of Egypt and High priest of the Lord God, Moses."

It was then Berserker realized that Caster was Moses and that his weapon would do 4 times as much damaged to him, being royalty coupled with the fact of being a priest would only serve to enhance the noble hating power of the gullotine.

"But how did you figure out, Caster was Moses." Berserker asked.

Avy smiled. "I was connected to the energy of this city, it was stolen but I was still there, I saw and felt where it went, I even had a glimpse into him. I know where he is and I believe it is time to go." 

It was then that Avy and Berserker left the house and onwards towards Caster.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 20, 2010)

Shirou frowned and scratched his head, wondering how exactly he was supposed to answer Saber. There were a thousand things he wanted to say, but he could not figure them out, could not draw out that single best line that would sweep all their troubles away. Perhaps there was no such line, no way to perfectly save everyone, but Shirou still searched for it, hoping that there was at least something close, and if there was no such path, no such line, then he would have to make one. He would have to forge a path on his own strength, and he would smile the whole way. He had the King of Knights before him, and if the owner of Excalibur acknowledged Emiya Shirou as her Master, then Emiya Shirou would have to live up to that name. He would have to be worthy of leading the one and only King Arthur.

"I already know Matou can't be trusted on everything, but if everyone was perfectly honest I wouldn't have to be doing this. As for her Saber, I wouldn't trust him with my towel. I'm really sorry I left you alone with him that was my mistake as a Master." Shirou bowed to Saber, knowing no other way to express his apologies. She was definitely shaken, and there was no way that she could cover that up no matter what she did. Not when she looked like this, like a girl younger than even Shirou himself. A body like that could not hide vulnerability. It simply had not learnt to.

"As for your duel tomorrow, I refuse. You're not going to fight Matou's Saber. Especially not alone. If you insist on fighting, I'll be going alongside you." He raised his head, a steely determination in his eyes. This was something he could not compromise on, and Shirou knew deep in his gut, that his Saber alone could not win against Matou's Servant. Perhaps it was because Shirou himself was a failure as a mage, but he simply could not feed Saber enough prana to reveal her full power, and she was already slightly weaker than she had been when she had been summoned by TATARI as his father's Servant. To make up for that, Shirou would have to fight too. There was simply no other option.


----------



## Crimson King (May 20, 2010)

Char had arrived to find that Caster was inside a fortress. This was fine, he could wait. In the mean tine, the Turn X began to morph. Char would need massive firepower to bring down his target. What he was about to do was tricky and was never attempted before, but it just might work.

The Turn X took the shape of its brother, the Turn A. Raising it's beam rifle, it fired a single shot and teleported it inside the castle, aimed at Caster.


_Let this form hold for a few seconds._

Even though he had almost limitless prana, Char had actually managed to use most of it up. The constant morphing and powerful attacks had even drained him as a Counter Guardian. He could probably morph one more time before draining himself.


----------



## Xelloss (May 20, 2010)

Sacchin was losing it she could feel it, how could she have killed a child in such a manner, in such cold blood but... it was fine... it was a pleasure....

"So the great emperor of Rome seeks revenge when his own plan, his own attack cause the death a master that was searching for a way to summon the grial without waste a single drop of blood, that try to stop the tatari... that even save and protect other masters when she could kill them... and yet you bring your so called Roman justice which is nothing more than a circus of blood", suddenly this place start shocking the reality was been tear assured for some outside force... yet

"There was a old saying eye for an eye, tooth for tooth wasn't it Ceasar, I have hear Archer got the means to bring back those who recently die so what do you say shall we paint this place with blood?" she lick her hand, her eyes yellow and a tear of blood coming... "I don't mind anyway".


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

"Absolutely not. Master, you know that I respect your strength - it is extraordinary for a human, but I need you to listen to me - if you fight Servant Saber, you will die. That is not something I will allow." She would not allow herself to fail her Master. 

Though by his comments she could sense she had done so already - he was truly able to see that she was hiding something from him, and had already deduced it was to do with her encounter with Servant Saber, though thankfully he was not prying further.

"Then... shall we go?" she flicked her eyes back at the Chinese restaurant where Saber's Master was no doubt waiting. "No doubt Caster's Master and the others are waiting for us, but if you are not finished, I will wait here for you to be done."


----------



## lambda (May 20, 2010)

Rin sniffed in irritation as Shirou left the table without waiting for his answer. Shirou was the sort of person who'd drop everything if he came across someone looking even remotely distressed, so of course he would ignore her as soon as his cute little Servant started whimpering like a whipped puppy.

And that was supposed to be a King? Bullshit.

"_Saber_," she asked sharply to her absent Servant, _" did you bully that brat?"_

---

"Keh, and I'd thought you actually likee that imp. But since you attacked us while she was our prisoner, I suppose she didn't meant all that much to you." Archer snarked fearlessly. Deep down, the Servant knew this wouldn't help in his current predicament. But he couldn't bring himself to be civil to Rider. Even now, Rider just rubbed him wrong. 

And of all people, being spared through Assassin's mercy only deepened his unease.

Leaning on his staff slightly, he continued on the same tone. "If you're not interested in bringing her back, just give me some time to save the nun. Unlike your Master that girl should have never been involved in this war in the first place. She deserves better than being killed by the likes of you. After that, I'll be all yours."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2010)

So long as the Arc was with him, God was present. That would probably save everything within the next 200 km. As the shot was teleported inside the castle it was counter teleported into space, away from the planet, if only by the grace of God.

Caster had received a good deal of Prana that Berserk's master had amassed, but it was not as much as it should have been, and continuing use of his Noble Phantasim was draining his power quickly. As he was weakening, prana began to flow in from the other other Leilines, allowing him to temporarily regain his strength. If there was going to be a counter attack, now was the time.

The bulky Gundam was quickly surrounded by a chorus of singing angels. As they sang, holy symbols began to cover the Guardian Mecha.

Caster began to laugh, "You've caused me a lot of trouble 'Guardian'.  You've cost me a lot of Prana trying keep you in check. But that's okay. You are about to pay me back for every last bit of it. I am going to eat you now!"

Like the servants, Caster figured the Guardians were beings who's made entirely out of Prana, only on a larger scale. The seals activated to drain out everything that the Guardian was made out of, convert it into Prana, and then feed that Prana back into Caster's Circle, where he would absorb it for himself.


----------



## Crimson King (May 20, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> So long as the Arc was with him, God was present. That would probably save everything within the next 200 km. As the shot was teleported inside the castle it was counter teleported into space, away from the planet, if only by the grace of God.
> 
> Caster had received a good deal of Prana that Berserk's master had amassed, but it was not as much as it should have been, and continuing use of his Noble Phantasim was draining his power quickly. As he was weakening, prana began to flow in from the other other Leilines, allowing him to temporarily regain his strength. If there was going to be a counter attack, now was the time.
> 
> ...



"Your seals are the only thing helping you. I shall remove them."

the Moonlight Butterfly activated on Turn A. This time,Char made sure to set the Moonlight Butterfly to only cover the castle. Anything unnatural will be turned to sand.

A flash of light  appeared on the Turn A's back, indicating it was releasing its attack.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 20, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin sniffed in irritation as Shirou left the table without waiting for his answer. Shirou was the sort of person who'd drop everything if he came across someone looking even remotely distressed, so of course he would ignore her as soon as his cute little Servant started whimpering like a whipped puppy.
> 
> And that was supposed to be a King? Bullshit.
> 
> "_Saber_," she asked sharply to her absent Servant, _" did you bully that brat?"_



"_She looks much better that way, don't you think? She is so beautiful like that._" Saber replied as if he was amused. Which was strange. Just moments ago, Saber had been solemn and joyless. Was it because Rin had brought up mention of Arthur? 

That must have been it. That servant, that unchosen servant, was affecting Saber's mind. Whether it was something she was doing, or an unconscious reminder of his past, her existence was damaging his chances of victory. So, he would kill her. 

"_Tomorrow, we are going to duel._"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2010)

"That again? I would have thought you'd learned by now." To protect himself and the seals, Cater created an Egg shaped barrier around the Moonlight Butterfly and the Mecha that created it. The idea was to simply leave the Moonlight Butterfly with no where to escape and until it could consume the the very thing that created it. At the same time, with his increasing power, he began to push the barrier covering him and the seals in the chamber with him currently out pass the confines of the ruined castle.

Caster didn't have to beat over power the enemy in this case to win. He only had to create a Stalemate. As the struggle progressed the seals on Turn A would continue to drain its Prana and send it to him.

Caster began to communicate mentally with Char, "Some Guardian, with one attack you threaten to do hundreds of times the damage I intended. How long do you intend for this to continue? With the destruction you've nearly caused another Guardian would need to be sent to counter you. My seals are protected by barriers. The longer I stay here, the stronger I become. And the seals I placed on your armor will continue to drain your prana and feed it into myself. So, I have to ask, just how long do you intend for your interference to go on?"


----------



## Crimson King (May 20, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "That again? I would have thought you'd learned by now." To protect himself and the seals, Cater created an Egg shaped barrier around the Moonlight Butterfly and the Mecha that created it. The idea was to simply leave the Moonlight Butterfly with no where to escape and until it could consume the the very thing that created it. At the same time, with his increasing power, he began to push the barrier covering him and the seals in the chamber with him currently out pass the confines of the ruined castle.
> 
> Caster didn't have to beat over power the enemy in this case to win. He only had to create a Stalemate. As the struggle progressed the seals on Turn A would continue to drain its Prana and send it to him.
> 
> Caster began to communicate mentally with Char, "Some Guardian, with one attack you threaten to do hundreds of times the damage I intended. How long do you intend for this to continue? With the destruction you've nearly caused another Guardian would need to be sent to counter you. My seals are protected by barriers. The longer I stay here, the stronger I become. And the seals I placed on your armor will continue to drain your prana and feed it into myself. So, I have to ask, just how long do you intend for your interference to go on?"




There was the mistake. The Moonlight Butterfly, now treating everything unnatural as technology, ate through the barrier. 

As the Moonlight Butterfly spreads, Char fired several more shots that teleported themselves right next to Caster.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2010)

Caster countered each teleported shot with another. He teleported the each shot fired into the cockpit of the enemy suit before they could detonate around him. 

It didn't take much from the barrier surrounding the Mecha being destroyed. "So, the Barrier wont work, but I know what will!"

A twisting funnel cloud formed above the castle. As the cyclone formed it surrounded the and swept up into the upper atmosphere. Trapped by powerful winds, the Moonlight Butterfly particles would be pulled in swept up back at the enemy as on their way into the sky. More importantly, particles would spread unchecked across hundreds of miles if someone didn't act to stop them first.


----------



## Crimson King (May 20, 2010)

Each shot that hit the Turn A scattered away as its I-field protected the pilot. This gave Char an idea.

expanding the I-field, he covered the castle within it and at the same time trapped the Moonlight Butterfly's effect inside.

Next, he opened the torso area and fired two missiles at the castle, taking care not to fire from the wrong tube.


----------



## Nimademe (May 20, 2010)

lambda said:


> Leaning on his staff slightly, he continued on the same tone. "If you're not interested in bringing her back, just give me some time to save the nun. Unlike your Master that girl should have never been involved in this war in the first place. She deserves better than being killed by the likes of you. After that, I'll be all yours."



"If you can, I'd be rather interested in both." Rider responded curiously, looking directly at Archer. Summoning both Ilya's and Index's corpses from their respective places, and onto the stage on two slabs of stone. "Although, I have no idea how Caster's Master died, in all honesty." Rider added, also retrieving Ilya's heart from wherever it was. "If you truly can revive my Master, then I won't really have a reason to hold you here, will I? You wouldn't be my enemies anymore." Rider asked rhetorically, adding something important onto the end as an afterthought. "However, I would like to take one Command Seal as recompense anyway, but you do not need to hand over your right to legend." Rider finished, looking at Archer. Although he had his normal charismatic facade, Rider would be quite happy if Ilya survived, and was aggrieved at her supposed death, even now.

"Do we have a deal?"


----------



## lambda (May 21, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "She does at that." Rin agreed. Seeing the haughty girl taken down a peg or four was quite pleasant. If the girl didn't latch on Shirou at every opportunity, Rin could get used to having that Saber around, such a defeated look could only prove her's and her Servant's superiority.

"_But Saber, I won't let you fight with her right now. Getting into an unessecary fight and discarding a pawn before we've used it as much as we can would be foolish._"



Nimademe said:


> "If you can, I'd be rather interested in both." Rider responded curiously, looking directly at Archer. Summoning both Ilya's and Index's corpses from their respective places, and onto the stage on two slabs of stone. "Although, I have no idea how Caster's Master died, in all honesty." Rider added, also retrieving Ilya's heart from wherever it was. "If you truly can revive my Master, then I won't really have a reason to hold you here, will I? You wouldn't be my enemies anymore." Rider asked rhetorically, adding something important onto the end as an afterthought. "However, I would like to take one Command Seal as recompense anyway, but you do not need to hand over your right to legend." Rider finished, looking at Archer. Although he had his normal charismatic facade, Rider would be quite happy if Ilya survived, and was aggrieved at her supposed death, even now.
> 
> "Do we have a deal?"


 "I don't think so." Archer retorted. "If you want a reward, it'll be your survival this day despite your own foolish actions." 

"Though if you insist on making me do this here, without my Noble Phantasm, I'll have to rely on my Master. Don't worry, we'll take care of the nun at the same time."


----------



## Nimademe (May 21, 2010)

lambda said:


> "I don't think so." Archer retorted. "If you want a reward, it'll be your survival this day despite your own foolish actions."
> 
> "Though if you insist on making me do this here, without my Noble Phantasm, I'll have to rely on my Master. Don't worry, we'll take care of the nun at the same time."



Ignoring Archer's earlier insult, Rider responded in stride. "Is that so? By all means, go ahead!" Rider responded with a smile, curious about what Archer would do. As long as he was tapped into Lancer's mana supply, Rider had no difficulty maintaining the Colosseum, and killing his rivals would be in bad form if they wanted to make restitution. "If you succeed in this endeavor and do not engage in any aggressive activities for the next twenty four hours, I, Servant Rider, promise to let you free of my Reality Marble and will not engage you for the same amount of time." Rider promised, a slight glint in his eye. "You have no problem with this arrangement, I suppose?" Rider asked rhetorically, knowing that Archer only had one choice.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 21, 2010)

It was rapturous. Every fiber of Berserker's being felt alive. He was no longer a construct of mana created for the purpose of fighting the grail war. He was a being unto himself, of unnatural flesh and eldritch blood. But Berserker knew that this was only temporary. Soon Avy will expire, and by extention so will he. 

Which was why they needed to act fast. Caster was hiding somewhere in the city, but with Avy's powers he was found. It was time to attack, but first Berserker gathered his inner circle.

"Marat." 

One of the Super Patriots approached him. He was a collosal, ape-like figure lying inside a cauldron filled with red fluid. The cauldron was supported by several lesser Patriots who moaned in agony with each step they took. 

"Maximillien. Where to?" Marat asked. He was not the real Marat of course, or even a copy from the throne of heroes. He was once just a humble plumber, elevated to the status of a Super-Patriot, his identity molded into that of a being Berserker once knew. 

"To beardy's hideout. Gather the police patriots. We're gonna chop him good! "

"I prefer smashing." Marat took out a spiked club from his bath and pointed to the south. "Smash everything!" He bellowed as we was carried off. 

"Saint-Just."  A decrepit skeleton-like figure rose from the ground. He had once been the Vice-Mayor of Fuyuki, but know all traces of the man he once was is dead. He was not a Super-Patriot like Marat, but the abilities his madness gave him would be vital for their hunt. "Unleash the fliers."

6 fin-like apendages unfolded from his back. Saint-Just flapped all 6 together, and took off to the skies. The loud din of rotor blades spinning followed soon afterward, as well as several other patriots with the ability to fly.

"And last, but not least." A man covered in bandages crept up to Berserker on stilt-like legs. He was not a Super-Patriot as well, but his abilities were as vital as Saint-Just's. "Couthon. Hunt him down."

Couthon saluted Berserker and left, melding into the shadows as if he was part of it. 

With his lieutenants off it was Berserker's turn to go into the hunt. But to fight a being as dangerous as Caster, he had to use his best moves. 

Dark energies began to seep out of the ground wherever Berserker marched. The energies twisted everything they covered, creating impossible angles, inconcievable shades and sickening sounds. Everyone Berserker passed by was plunged into profound madness, screaming litanies dedicated to freedom. Some killed themselves, or turned against each other, brother fighting brother, friend killing friend. A few whose will was strong enough were changed, morphed into Patriots. These Patriots followed Berserker, chanting songs dedicated to peace and freedom, of the abolition of divine right and of the glories of the common man. 

"Libertie. Equalitie. Fraternitie. In madness, there is terror. In terror, there is freedom."

He raised his weapon to the heavens. Guillotine, the Republic's Razor, the Declaration of Execution. It was this weapon that will cripple Caster, but not kill him. Avy wanted to do that himself. 

Avy lead the march himself alongside Berserker, apparently unaffected by the horrific madness Berserker unleashed. It was probably due to his state as a homonuculus, but more likely he relished it just as much as he did.

Berserker had been wrong about Avy. At first he thought he was just some spoiled blue-blood with an ego. But now he understood. He was a kindred spirit, a nobody who would rise from obscurity to infamy."It begins my master! The Reign of Terror has arrived!"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 21, 2010)

Caster gritted his teeth and smiled, "Ha, you only think you've won."

The missiles hit the remains of the castle hard, and as the visuals become clear there appears to be nothing there. However Char would likely soon notice that the Prana was still being drawn out of him. The reason why would become clear upon investigation.

As the I-field began to encompass the castle Caster teleported again. This time he teleported himself, the the arrays that surrounded him, and even the very floor he was standing on and bought the whole thing to the Temple in the City, directly on top of one of the Leyline. Directly on top of the leyline the speed at which he drew Prana grew exponentially to the point the total Prana supply in the Leyline began to flowed into his array and by extension into Caster.


----------



## lambda (May 21, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring Archer's earlier insult, Rider responded in stride. "Is that so? By all means, go ahead!" Rider responded with a smile, curious about what Archer would do. As long as he was tapped into Lancer's mana supply, Rider had no difficulty maintaining the Colosseum, and killing his rivals would be in bad form if they wanted to make restitution. "If you succeed in this endeavor and do not engage in any aggressive activities for the next twenty four hours, I, Servant Rider, promise to let you free of my Reality Marble and will not engage you for the same amount of time." Rider promised, a slight glint in his eye. "You have no problem with this arrangement, I suppose?" Rider asked rhetorically, knowing that Archer only had one choice.


 Now that Rider thought he'd get his wish, the man was back to the arrogant attitude that had brought him te the brink of defeat time and time again. How disgusting. "Can't make any promises about the others, of course." Archer muttered knowingly, then he shrugged. "It's all the same to me."

Though he had every right to be arrogant right now, Archer supposed. His enemies cornered, outnumbered, cut off from their power, In short completely at his mercy. How could he not rub it in.

If only the man knew how lucky he'd just been. Though Archer wouldn't be the one to say anything.

"Right Master, please put your hands on the girl's wounds. I'll take care of the rest."

His Master did just that and Archer started his distasteful task.

"Humanity's greed knows no bounds." Archer whispered sadly.

This was no simple rethoric. As the Guardian of the Dark History, the Heroic Spirit had witnessed it countless times. During the infinite circles of the Dark History, the Earth had been ravaged by the greed, ambition and hate of man time and time again, often to the point where it became a lifeless husk as humanity shamelessly fled to the stars, ready to repeat those same actions elsewhere. In the end, humanity's selfishness had often made it little more than one of the most dangerous predators in the universe. 

But that wasn't to say that was all there was to humanity. Often there would be men and women who'd realize the foolishness of their actions and try to act to restore humanity's dignity. Sometimes even, these people's plans would not makes things worse.

That had been the case of Doctor's Raizo Kasshu, a genius from an era called Future Century. The man's area of expertise had been nanotechnology, and his creations had been revolutionary by any standard. Capable of self-evolution, self-regeneration, and self-replication, his nanomachines had been created for the purpose of healing the planet from the ravages decades of world war had left behind. The massive unit which would have been in charge of scattering the nanomachines all over the Earth and managing their duty had been christened "Ultimate Gundam", though it had gained fame under another name.

Three days ago, Archer had injected the nanomachines into his Master and now Satsuki was putting them into the two girls.

With these miraculous devices at his disposal restoring a recently deceased person to life was an easy enough task. Though Rider's Master showed marked difference from an ordinary human being,  to manufacture a mostly artificial heart that would function properly wuold pose no difficulty after the upgrades they'd gone through in Satsuki's vampiric body. Restoring Index's memory and destroying the Johan Pen's mode however would be beyond him until the nanomachines recovered their power as Noble Phantasm.

But as it was, their lives had been saved. The two children's wounds had closed, colors had returned to their faces and they were now sleeping peacefully in front of the gathered crowd. "Touma, I'm hungry." Index mumbled happily in her sleep.


----------



## Nimademe (May 21, 2010)

lambda said:


> But as it was, their lives had been saved. The two children's wounds had closed, colors had returned to their faces and they were now sleeping peacefully in front of the gathered crowd. "Touma, I'm hungry."



Applauding lightly, Rider approached the two on the stone tables. "That was quite impressive, my rival." Rider complimented,  dismissing all his gear aside from his sword. "You do know though, that you wouldn't have received my spite in the first place if your Master wasn't so hasty? No matter, you've fulfilled your end of the bargain." Rider continued, taking a sudden swift chop, slicing off Index's hand with the Command Seals, Index yelping in pain, though it was somewhat nulled by the nanomachines. "This is the payment for my mercy instead, and it doesn't go against our agreement." Rider said bluntly as he dismissed his spear, handing the hand over to a legionnaire, Rider dismissed the Roman Empire, Archer's mana flowing back into the nanomachines, regenerating Index's hand, albeit without the Command Seals. 

"Well? You're free to go." Rider said to Archer and Satsuki, starting to walk away with Lancer, quickly scooping up Ilya in his arms. "Are you coming, Iskander?" Rider asked as they walked away.


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2010)

Assassin watched silently as Archer and Satsuki performed their ritual, and couldn't help but let out a tiny gasp when Index, still bearing the wounds he gave her, was laid next to Rider's Master.

_Stop that. That's *wrong.* I killed her. She *wanted* me to. Let her be; let her rest!_

But he could not move from his seat. Had he been able to, he would have leapt at Archer and tried to kill him - how dare he repay his mercy with _this_?

And the wounds faded. The gashes on her face, the deep slash bisecting her shoulder and neck, all healed without leaving so much as a scar. And from her formerly lifeless body, Assassin could see the faint stirrings of movement as she began to breathe once again, colour returning to her face.

And he slumped back. He felt... What did he feel? Furious, that once again Archer had prevented one of his murders, this time _after_ it had occurred. And at the same time happy. The nun had helped him find himself, and though he had rewarded her in the only way he truly could, he had never held a grudge against her.

Finding that he could move again as Rider loosened his hold on this Reality Marble, he stood and pondered for a moment. He had spoken up for Archer and Satsuki's survival because of a whim; because he refused to let others take those he had marked for death; because he wanted to hear Archer thank him through gritted teeth for saving his life.

But now that it was time to claim that reward, he found himself hesitant to go down there. After all, now Index was restored to the realm of the living...

As he brooded, Rider cheerfully came over to the two sleeping girls, and after ensuring his Master was alright, drew his sword and lopped off Index's hand.

And the world seemed to stop - the only sound he could hear being the cry of pain from the nun. Before he could even register doing so, his hands grasped weapons and he leapt rows at a time, spurred on to... defend her? Yes, to defend her. He'd killed her, he'd removed her from the world once already today. He'd promised he would not kill again today. And he would not allow Index to be murdered a second time this day.

But something was wrong. Before he had even reached her side, her arm regenerated itself, creating a second hand almost identical to its missing counterpart, merely paler in colour to the rest of the skin. He stopped scant metres from her, as Rider turned to leave, and just breathlessly watched as those blue-green eyes opened again, full once more with life, though they soon scrunched closed and with a soft sigh Index fell limp once again, passing out from the agony.

He glanced at Archer and Satsuki, and then back down at Index. "Well..." he managed to force out of his suddenly-dry mouth. "What now?"


----------



## lambda (May 21, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Applauding lightly, Rider approached the two on the stone tables. "That was quite impressive, my rival." Rider complimented,  dismissing all his gear aside from his sword. "You do know though, that you wouldn't have received my spite in the first place if your Master wasn't so hasty? No matter, you've fulfilled your end of the bargain." Rider continued, taking a sudden swift chop, slicing off Index's hand with the Command Seals, Index yelping in pain, though it was somewhat nulled by the nanomachines. "This is the payment for my mercy instead, and it doesn't go against our agreement." Rider said bluntly as he dismissed his spear, handing the hand over to a legionnaire, Rider dismissed the Roman Empire, Archer's mana flowing back into the nanomachines, regenerating Index's hand, albeit without the Command Seals.
> 
> "Well? You're free to go." Rider said to Archer and Satsuki, starting to walk away with Lancer, quickly scooping up Ilya in his arms. "Are you coming, Iskander?" Rider asked as they walked away.


"Hasty? Hasty would have been killing the girl the moment she sent you away." Satsuki barked.

Archer put his hand on her shoulder, trying to calm her down. He really didn't blame her for telling the truth, but there was no point in justifying themselves to their enemies. "Anyway, before you people leave and we're back to killing each other, I'd like to ask you a question. You're free to not answer, obviously."

"You all have accepted to be summoned as Servant in order to get your hands on the Grail, I suppose, so what is your wish?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 21, 2010)

"You're interested in my wish?" Rider asked rhetorically as he stopped walking, honestly shocked that his rivals would ask him, especially considering their previous temperament. "Now that you mention it, I haven't really thought about it much." Rider continued, his mind working as fast as it could, though he already knew what he wanted to wish for. "I've been enjoying my time in this world far too much to actually think of a wish, but I suppose it would be to stay in this world indefinitely to protect my Master." Rider said bluntly, taking a quick glance at the small girl in his arms that Rider loved as his daughter. "Iskander, ask your Master to open a bank account for you, I'll send your promised funds into it." Rider finished as he once again walked away with Lancer following close behind, seeing that Iskander wasn't going to budge from his Master's side.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 21, 2010)

lambda said:


> "She does at that." Rin agreed. Seeing the haughty girl taken down a peg or four was quite pleasant. If the girl didn't latch on Shirou at every opportunity, Rin could get used to having that Saber around, such a defeated look could only prove her's and her Servant's superiority.
> 
> "_But Saber, I won't let you fight with her right now. Getting into an unessecary fight and discarding a pawn before we've used it as much as we can would be foolish._"



"_It is necessary. Besides, I wasn't asking for your permission._" Saber replied curtly. Perhaps Rin had a point, maybe Arthur could be used to ease the burden they had in this war. Saber didn't care though, he had stated there would be a duel, and he would not abandon an appointment he made. 

"_You know I can win, so that should be reason enough to allow our duel._"


----------



## Serp (May 21, 2010)

Avy was leading his troops forward, although he looked near enough the same albeit with a prana glow he was different. No longer meat and blood, but rather earth moulded to emulate it. 

Avy smiled at Berserker a smile fueled with malice and then he started to rise into the sky, the wind obeying his heed. He turned to face his patriots as they had started marching, other people had joined them and his old patriots made his forces a few hundred strong. 

Avy turned to talk to them. "I am Aventuré Tohsaka as your mayor, and as master of your corrupter I am your legitimate overlord and for that." 
Avy slowly dissolved their patriotic features until they were normal once more but he held them in place.
"I am Tohsaka, like many of you my family roots run strong through this city. I have taken you from the freedom of your own mind and warped you into doing things against your will for me. But now I offer you this, fight with me for this city, become patriots of your own vice and at the end I will release you and for those who wish it grant you nigh immortality."

The people stared and one by one they bowed to their overlord and in a flash they all became patriots, some of them had morphed into their own choice of patriotic form. Avy smiled. 
"In freedom, there is chaos, there is a vacuum of power, and in such a vacuum the Tohsaka rise! Caster is at the Temple, let us show him our power, that he cannot come and take our cities precious magic, like you I am patriotic to this cause, let my form be a signal, now LET US STRIKE! THE REIGN OF TERROR COMETH!" Avy shouted and his army charged forward towards Caster. 

The army of morphed mutant warriors and a demented clown and humunculus at the front was a sight to behold. Even if Caster was God's vessel he could not beat Avy, Avy was blessed by one god himself. His body was not alive, so no mortal nor magic could kill him as he was already dead and his soul was linked to the earth so unless Caster wished to anger Gaia his soul was safe. This degree of power although great had its cost but it would last long enough to beat Caster it had to.

As they marched the Reign of terror expanded, people becoming patriots and joining their cause. Finally they reached the foot of the temple.

"Prince of Egypt! High priest of the Hebrews! Lord Moses of Abraham! Come and face the force of the city!" Avy called out to Caster.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 21, 2010)

"I'm not going to fight that Servant. You're not going to fight that Servant either. If you insist on it, then we'll have to fight that Servant. That's all there is to it, and I'll just have to use a Command Spell if you still insist on it." Shirou put his foot down, exercising his right as a Master to decide the battles that would be fought, and how they would be fought. His Saber would not fight Matou's Saber, because Shirou knew that even if she had the strongest holy sword in the world, so long as he could not allow her to use her true power, she would never be able to win against El Cid. However, Arturia was the King of Knights, and a king did not have to ride alone. That was why there were Masters, and Shirou knew that there were no human Masters that could beat him so long as he fought alongside Saber.

"But even if I do fight Matou's Servant, I won't die. After all, you'll protect me, won't you Saber?" He gave his best smile, and pat Saber on the shoulder, realising how tiny she was. His arm was almost twice the size of her own, and pressing down on her, it felt as though he was many times stronger. She was only the King of Knights in battle, and battle was an unnatural state of being for humans. Outside of that, she was a girl who looked younger than Shirou himself. If that was the case, then he had done her an unforgivable injustice by leaving her alone with a person that could not be trusted, thinking her to be as strong as the sword she wielded.

"You're coming in with me Saber. We're going to finish eating, then we'll decide what we want to do." Shirou decided, dragging her back into the restaurant.

"We're back Matou. Now let's get back to lunch. Can we pull up another chair?"


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2010)

Now Aarne was beginning to get impatient. And perhaps, just a little bit anxious. He knew Lancer was among the strongest Servants in this war, and Rider had shown himself to be just as powerful, but Caster was clearly no slouch either, and had allies of his own, in addition to fighting on his home ground.

And as time ticked on with no response from Lancer, Aarne worried that perhaps they had been too overconfident - that they had believed they were stronger than they were, and fallen right into some diabolical trap.

_"Lancer! Answer me! What is the situation like over there?"_ he sent again, nervously drumming his fingers on the arm of the armchair he was seated in.


----------



## Xelloss (May 21, 2010)

Index wake up from her slumber burning in pain coming from her arm... her eyes lose all life in them and some pentagrams appear on them, the hand has been restored and she was flooting in no space of time around her body... it was a weird feeling for everyone there the her eyes lose even that pattern and she fall on the ground, the only words that could be here where in a little whisper... "Moses are you...".

Iskander give his back to Rider "you are a lier, a traitor that can't even honor his word when you took those seals, you can't be called a leader much less a emperor" going to the side of his master and picking her up on his arm "you think this world can be conquer with richness, yet you lack things much more important" facing the other servant who have remain in guard all this time "I have yet to figure out who you are warrior, I am Iskander King of conquerors and I enjoy our match I hope we finish soon... hope your honor remain in place after work with such allies".

The little girl and the albino man get to their side also "Well shithead seems this is solved for now"

Satsuki was still feeling like her blood was overflowing her with bloodlust, she hold her anger "Archer take us out of here I feel dirty been here any longer, hope you at least keep that last part of your word Rider" she faced a man she couldn't identify but somehow the aura feel familiar "Assassin?"


----------



## lambda (May 21, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin was surprised to hear the note of irritation in her Servant's voice._ "Oh? Whatever happened to "fight and run", Saber? I'm starting to think Saber-chan wasn't the only one affected by your little talk."_

As Shirou  and his Servant returned Rin smoothly switched her attention to them. _Go lie down in a ditch, you waste of space!_ " I don't see why not "Rin answered easily, "I'm not sure why Saber and you left us in the first place." Rin pulled the chair beside her, inviting the petite servant to sit there. "It's not too late to order something if you want. I think I'm going to take a tea-smoked duck myself."

Inwardly she turned back to her Saber. "_Get on your head on straight, Saber! I don't know what's going on between you two, but you can't tell me it justify reducing our chances of victory. _


----------



## Crimson King (May 21, 2010)

*INTERLUDE V*

The target had escaped again. Char deactivated the Moonlight Butterfly and stepped away. There's no point in him staying here now, as his prana was dangerously low. Someone else will have to take over.

As if reading his mind, a man appeared. He had an average appearance and looked like any other human. There was nothing to indicate he had any powers at all.

"How long have you been watching?" Char asked the man.

"Long enough. I liked the part where you almost screwed the world over," came the reply.

"Well, you can take over then. I'm not suited for killing only one man."

"I will, but I want to sight see first. I've never been to Japan when I was alive. And the country was long gone when I came back."

"Go ahead then. Just remember you still have to do your duty"

As he finished speaking, Char disappeared from the world.

"Well, I guess I'll have to try hard to remember that. But you know how my memory is. It took me almost 10 years to remember my job" The man replied to the wind.

INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## Watchman (May 21, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...There was no point arguing when Emiya Shirou took that tone of voice. Saber had seen both the Master of the other Saber and the Master of Lancer attempt to persuade him when he was like this, and both had failed utterly to sway him.

So she gave a silent nod and averted her eyes for now. She would not involve her Master in this fight, but neither would she forsake the promise she had made to the other Saber. Just as her Master would not compromise his ideals, even if they contradicted with the rest of the world, so too would she combine the two decisions - to not involve Shirou with the duel; and to have the duel regardless.

She simply hoped it did not show on her face, as her Master seemed to have developed an uncanny ability to read her mind through her face recently.

"But even if I do fight Matou's Servant, I won't die. After all, you'll protect me, won't you Saber?" He gave his best smile, and pat Saber on the shoulder.

The sudden touch caused her to stiffen slightly, though she still avoided meeting Shirou's gaze with her own.

"Yes, Master. I will protect you." Even if that requires me to hide things from you - to prevent you from learning things that would lead you to put yourself in danger.

Perhaps because she wasn't looking, too focused in her own internal monologue, she had no way to notice that the hand on her shoulder slipped down to her arm and Shirou almost pulled her after him.

"You're coming in with me Saber. We're going to finish eating, then we'll decide what we want to do."

"W-wait! I'll be fine..." she managed to splutter out, but once again, betraying her at the least opportune time, her stomach rumbled, noisily informing her, Shirou, and anyone nearby that she was, in fact, still hungry. She felt her face flush slightly, and meekly allowed Shirou to lead her into the restaurant.



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The other Saber's Master was waiting inside, with a sickly sweet smile on her face that set Saber on guard instantly. It was no mistake, she was sure, to assume that the girl was as deceptive as she believed. And if her Servant had... affected her so much in the less than an hour they had spent together, she shuddered to think what the Matou may have done to her Master. It had been a grievous oversight to leave them alone in the first place, to treat them as a pair of children on a playdate instead of a pair of Masters. 

"I will also have that, then," she said to the Matou quietly.

-----


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Xellos said:
			
		

> Satsuki was still feeling like her blood was overflowing her with bloodlust, she hold her anger "Archer take us out of here I feel dirty been here any longer, hope you at least keep that last part of your word Rider" she faced a man she couldn't identify but somehow the aura feel familiar "Assassin?"






Oh yes, he'd forgotten. His face had changed. He absently raised his left hand to the skin and caressed the scar tissue on one cheek.

"Good to see you remembered me," he said with only a slight smile. "Though I expected something a little more than that to the man who saved your life. What are you planning to do now?""


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 21, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin was surprised to hear the note of irritation in her Servant's voice._ "Oh? Whatever happened to "fight and run", Saber? I'm starting to think Saber-chan wasn't the only one affected by your little talk."_
> 
> As Shirou  and his Servant returned Rin smoothly switched her attention to them. _Go lie down in a ditch, you waste of space!_ " I don't see why not "Rin answered easily, "I'm not sure why Saber and you left us in the first place." Rin pulled the chair beside her, inviting the petite servant to sit there. "It's not too late to order something if you want. I think I'm going to take a tea-smoked duck myself."
> 
> Inwardly she turned back to her Saber. "_Get on your head on straight, Saber! I don't know what's going on between you two, but you can't tell me it justify reducing our chances of victory. _



"_I'd rather deal with Arthur while she's weakened. With such mental uncertainties, it'd be far easier to deal with her sooner than later._" Saber was trying to approach the situation logically, but he made his decision emotionally, without regard for pragmatism. In fact, thinking clearly Saber could see that he had little, if anything to gain from killing Arthur.

Still, he felt as though he must. This feeling was nothing more than mere intuition, yet it was powerful enough to make him challenge his opponent to a proper duel. Not a simple battle in this war, but single combat, the most worthy of fields by any measure.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 22, 2010)

Serp said:


> Avy was leading his troops forward, although he looked near enough the same albeit with a prana glow he was different. No longer meat and blood, but rather earth moulded to emulate it.
> 
> Avy smiled at Berserker a smile fueled with malice and then he started to rise into the sky, the wind obeying his heed. He turned to face his patriots as they had started marching, other people had joined them and his old patriots made his forces a few hundred strong.
> 
> ...



As the power flowed into the dislocated basement floor, a vibration caused the by inflowing power cracked the remains of the slab accross the center, breaking the floor, which also disrupted the seal and ended his inflowing power.

Caster shook with exhaustion and fell to his knees, the guardian seemed to be gone. He had managed to recharge his tired, but he was old and physically very tired. His respite would be short lived though. He could feel the anger of the mob down bellow, not threw any extra sensory perception, but threw the vibration their yells were having on the nearby structures.

After standing up slowly Caster left the temple and began the long discent down the staircase at the front of the mountain. He was relying heavily on his staff to help support him on the way down. Once the Crowd was in sight he stood up strait for a moment. Then he held up his staff in the air in front of him, and he uttered one word...

"Part!"

A wall a force oppened from one end of the crown to the other, shoving everyone to the side and leaving a path 20 feet wide down the center  of the. The patriots could move away from the center of the path, but any attempt to cross the path, or attack threw the path, of throw anything over the invisible wall of force holding them back, would end in failure...


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 22, 2010)

Shirou felt like somebody was staring daggers at him as he sat down, but he could not identify who exactly it was that was emitting such waves of hostility. Maybe Matou's Saber had found his way into the restaurant, and Shirou certainly would not put it past the Servant to do so. Then again, he was probably being paranoid, and he just had to get rid of the fear of the other Saber that had been embedded deep in his bones. If he wanted to fight alongside Saber, then he could not be afraid of anybody, and even if he was, he would have to overcome that fear to fight on anyway. Even if what he faced was all the evils in the world, he would have to stand and fight, because that was what it meant to be a superhero. To take on any enemy, to always win, and to save everybody. It was a pity that even now he was still to weak to do anything like that, even if he could hold Excalibur in his hands without repercussion.

"Anyway, Matou, if your house still has that roach infestation, you're free to use my house." Shirou started casually as he ate, taking care to use the drink that the chef had handed him liberally to make sure he did not burn his own tongue. Of course, he did not believe for a second that there was ever a roach infestation of any kind, but what he did know was that there was a reason that Matou would want to make up such a blatant lie, and whatever it was that drove her away from that house was probably still there even now. However, he did not know what it was, and he could not do anything about it until he did, and she would probably never tell him willingly. Not like this. It was altogether possible that it was just because Shinji was a pain, and Shirou knew that was like, but there had also been something in the air when he had charged into the house not too long ago, something that was not there when he had visited a few years ago. A thickness of magic that had surely built up over time, as though in preparation for something. A magic that made him sick to his stomach, as though the air itself was made of overly poisoned honey. He did not want her in that house.


----------



## Crimson King (May 22, 2010)

The nameless man chose a random restaurant to eat at. This was always the first thing he did when he is called on. After all, there was nothing to eat when one was dead. The restaurant had a Chinese look to it, which surprised him. This was one to the last things he expected to see in Japan. He recalled a large number of Chinese had hated the Japanese ever since the war ended. He walked in and sat down at a table. One glance at the menu and he realized his mistake.


He didn't know any Japanese.

"Ah crap" he said in English.


----------



## Nimademe (May 22, 2010)

"Just wait there sir, I'll have you seated soon-aru." Batsu said quickly in English as he passed by, apparently being multilingual. After a few minutes, he led the unknown man to a seat on a single person table, leaving him with a menu. There were small subtitles in English under the dish names, so Batsu thought that the foreigner would have no problems ordering. "May I take your order-aru?" Batsu asked as he returned, having finished waiting the other tables.


----------



## Crimson King (May 22, 2010)

Looking through the menu, the man chose what looked like a mildly spicy dish.

"I'll have the Mapo Tofu" He said.

After pausing for a second, he added "And two glasses of water"


----------



## Nimademe (May 22, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Looking through the menu, the man chose what looked like a mildly spicy dish.
> 
> "I'll have the Mapo Tofu" He said.
> 
> After pausing for a second, he added "And two glasses of water"



A slight glint in his eye, Batsu shuffled off as he took the menu, quickly returning with two steaming plates of Mapo Tofu. "It's buy one take one on Mapo Tofu today-aru." Batsu said, also bringing the customer a large pitcher of water and glass. Batsu knew how spicy he made his dishes, but people came here to his restaurant for that special flavor after all.


----------



## Crimson King (May 22, 2010)

Thanking him, the man turned to his food. Raising a spoonful, he placed it in his mouth.



...





....





God is angry, and he has dropped a thermonuclear missile in the man's mouth as punishment. This can be the only explanation. Tears rolled down his eyes. He swore they evaporated half way down. His tongue refused to work. His mouth was sealed shut. He was afraid the smoke that would come out of his mouth would set off the fire alarm.

Quickly, he drank a mouthful of water. It was like dropping an ice cube in a pit of lava.

With speed that would have shamed any underwater creature, he emptied the pitcher of water in under five seconds.

This food was dangerous. It is a weapon hidden in plain view.


----------



## Nimademe (May 22, 2010)

Taking the normal spice calming drink out from a drawer under the table, Batsu put it down on the counter. "That's how first time customers usually react to my dishes-aru." Batsu said, gesturing at the drink. "Even a single sip of this will clean the spiciness out of your mouth, and although it tastes a bit tart, it complements the spiciness-aru." Batsu finished, leaving the new and unknown customer to his devices as he waited the other tables.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 22, 2010)

Caster continued down the path until he reached the crowd, and proceeded to walk down the path threw the crowd he created earlier when he parted it. When he reached the bottom and smilled at Avy for a momment. Facing foward again he said, "This brings back old memmories... The seas are a little angrier than I remember though."

Moses proceeded to walk right threw the middle of the patriots with the path he had parted threw their numbers in no particular hurry. He had enough excitement for one night. In the back of his mind he remembered to try and watch for people, but he felt fairly safe as he walked by.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 22, 2010)

Berserker could feel it as Moses passed thourgh their legions without harm. He could feel his doubts, his fears, his failures...all of it steaming underneath his veil of 'divine righteousness'.

"Wimp." Berserker sneered. The maddening light of Terror flashed out from his body and enveloped everything.



--------------------------------------------------------

"Failure. How dare you speak with my name?" A voice asked Caster. It sounded exactly like the almighty, yet at the same time it wasn't.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 22, 2010)

Lancer heard the voice of his Master in his mind, and he heaved a small sigh as he described the battle in as vivid detail as possible. It was disappointing, but the only real victory they obtained was the destruction of the nun's Command Seals, and that was no guarantee that Caster was truly dead. On the other hand, he now had a firmer grasp of the power of Archer, and the more he knew, the closer he was to victory. The Sleeping Dragon would have agreed, but then again he would probably already have won if he had the strategist alongside him. His Peach Garden Oath contained only his two brothers, even though his Lord Brother had grown incredibly close to Zhuge Liang towards the end of his life. Not that it mattered. Lancer had every intention of winning this Holy Grail War, strategist or not.

He did not need the Prime Minister, but he did wish he could hear the voice of his brothers. He could draw upon their power and he could feel their spirits cheering him on, but as their very existence was a paradox, summoned yet not, here yet not, they had no way to interact with the world. Not even with their brother who fought for all three of them. It was a pity, but it drove him towards his victory more than anything else. After all, that was what he fought. They had wished to die on the same year, on the same day, and on the same month, even as they battled to revive the Han, but they had done neither. Instead, Guan Yu had died first, and his brothers had fallen trying to avenge him. It was his greatest and only shame, the great taint in his life, his single regret.

"We all have wishes, Archer, but as heroes we all die with few regrets upon our minds. If you know my story, you would know my wish: to fulfil the oath that I failed to uphold." Lancer grunted, resting Blue Moon Crescent Dragon upon his shoulder. The battle was done, and it was time to leave.


----------



## Watchman (May 22, 2010)

Aarne breathed a sigh of relief as the familiar rumbling of his Servant's voice entered his mind and methodically rattled off a report of what had transpired; pausing several times when Aarne interjected with a question and seamlessly slipping the answer into his speech.

It had been... both good and bad. There had been no casualties on either side - although Lancer reported that both Caster and Rider's Masters had died, they had subsequently been revived by Archer, through some sort of medical means, in exchange for Archer and his Master being allowed to leave alive.

Whilst it was good that they had, at least, removed Caster's Master from the war, he was a bit irritated at the survival of both Ilya and their enemies - had the Einzbern girl died, he was sure that he could have contracted with Rider, and though it would certainly be a strain, he had no real problems with resorting to having the Servant feed on the souls of Fuyuki's citizens in order to maintain its mana.

Though he supposed he couldn't fault Rider for taking the chance to revive his Master - he'd been very clear that he was fond of her, and according to Lancer had only attempted to kill Archer and Satsuki after the vampire-girl had torn out Ilya's heart. Still, it was a shame that those two had escaped to possibly plague him again later.

Not as much of a worry, however, as the unexpected entrants in the battle: yet _another_ Heroic Spirit - he almost wished the Matou was here to listen to this report  and throw a fit over her family's precious system being overturned yet again - that was on par with Lancer or Rider, and a Counter Guardian that had skirmished with both Archer and Caster before disappearing. 

He'd never heard of such an... unorthodox Grail War occurring before, but this was a clear example that they couldn't go into a fight expecting anything like a conventional battle anymore. Their plans would have to be more flexible, to accommodate... unwelcome visitors.

But still, Rider had rescued his Master and Caster had lost his - no doubt he would disappear soon without a Master to keep him in this world... unless he were to contract with someone else. Could he do that? Ordinarily, Aarne would say no, but once again this War could not be compared to a usual one.

Still, it seemed the alliance that had been formed to defeat the TATARI had been successfully broken - Caster was isolated somewhere, and Shirou and his Servant hadn't even shown up to the fight. That was good, their biggest threat was greatly weakened, if not entirely destroyed, but also bad - it introduced a lot more wildcards into the mixture of this War, a lot more variables to consider.

_"I think it's best if you two get back here as quickly as possible. We've got a lot to discuss."_


----------



## lambda (May 22, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sure, why not?" Rin said between two bites. She wolfed down her food, unaffected by the cook heavy-handed seasoning. "It's not like anywhere's in town is safe, so staying together is for the best." 

In the back of her mind, she decided to stop arguing with her Servant. As worked up as he was right now, appealing to his reason would not work. The man was naturally stubborn too, so it might have the opposite effect. 

"Anyway Shirou, how do you like the food?"



skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Regrets, huh?" He supposed he understood that, at least. After all, he'd left this world cursing his helplessness.

As Lancer and Rider retreated, Archer turned his attention to the rest of the group. "We keep having more and more new faces, don't we? We should probably introduce ourselves at some point, but not right now. First we need to see if we can find Caster." 

That is, assuming the Servant had survived his encounter with Char.


----------



## Nimademe (May 22, 2010)

Calling his butler, Rider waited a few moments, the helicopter arriving quickly due to being in the nearby area. Placing the sleeping Ilya inside carefully, Rider had the butler move over as he took the pilot seat, Lancer boarding seconds after. After a few minutes of flying, they landed back at the mansion, disembarking from the helicopter. Carrying Ilya on his back, the Dress of Heaven almost dragging on the ground, Rider descended from the helipad and walked with Lancer through the front door. "Good afternoon." Rider said to Aarne bluntly, the Master of Lancer watching the news on television.


----------



## Xelloss (May 22, 2010)

All of them get on one of Archer weird machines and start heading to scout the castle the group start talking a bit

The big man carrying Index smile widely as Archer address him "I am Iskander the conquetor and my wish is simlpe, I want to see how great this world really is, theres much more than when I was alive" he souns so honest, so happy to be around "I was a servant of the 4th grial war and was defeat by a servant in golden armor, anyways pleasure to meet you Archer... and this must be your master" Petting the head of Satsuki, "So whos the rest, for what I know the little girl over there with the skinny guy is my master".

Satsuki was feeling like a kid... it feel nice since she become a vampire almost noone interact with her, as she keep her distance in fear of what could happen thanks to Archer again she have calm down "stop please... now this man here is Assassin... which I wonder where he was all this time, I would love to hear"... finally looking at the last couple "err them I guess friends of Index.

"Shitheads" was all the albino man say with a boring look on his face. While the kid say in a crispy voice "is scary, all that happen around Misaka Misaka was so weird, but she still feel protected thanks to Accelerator here Misaka Misaka say with a reasuring tone of voice to cheer the others" she say jumping like a little rabit ... sparks comming out her hair??.


----------



## Crimson King (May 22, 2010)

After withstanding the torture called mapo tofu, the man pulled out several bills and placed them on the table. Looking around, he made sure no one was watching him. He reached for a golden medallion around his neck. Just as he touched it, he stopped. The nearby conversation interested him. It seems those people knew about the war going on. Perhaps they were Masters. Slowly, the man sat back down and ordered something less spicy to eat.


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Sure, why not?" Rin said between two bites. She wolfed down her food, unaffected by the cook heavy-handed seasoning. "It's not like anywhere's in town is safe, so staying together is for the best."
> 
> In the back of her mind, she decided to stop arguing with her Servant. As worked up as he was right now, appealing to his reason would not work. The man was naturally stubborn too, so it might have the opposite effect.
> 
> "Anyway Shirou, how do you like the food?"



The duck was good. Slightly spicy, but tasty, and more than welcome to Saber considering how little she had eaten today. Still, she forced herself to eat it slowly

The agreement the two Masters had just come to was less pleasant, though she could see the sense in it. Keeping the Matou in a place where they could keep an eye on her.

It would not matter much in the long run anyway - tomorrow, she would fight her Saber and only one of them would survive. If she won, then the threat the other Saber's Master posed fell considerably, though that was not to say she was harmless - she was, after all, a Magus, and could still contract with another Servant if the opportunity arose. Still, she would be notably less dangerous without a Servant at her command.

_And on the other hand? What if *you* lose?_

She wasn't even going to consider that. She would not allow herself to lose to the other Saber, and would not allow herself to even consider a loss against him possible.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "Failure. How dare you speak with my name?" A voice asked Caster. It sounded exactly like the almighty, yet at the same time it wasn't.



The old man kept walking down the middle of the angry crowd. By this point he had more than passed the halfway point and only had a little further to go. Caster smiled and said, "As always my fate relies on you. I got to say though, this is the first time you've ever called me a failure. What brought this along?"


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

It seems an angry crowd had gathered somewhere a few kilometers away. No normal person could hear it from that far away. Not without special equipment at any rate. But the crowd wasn't the main interest. What was, was that the man's target was there. he let out a slow sigh. He always hated this part. He had even called himself a pacifist once.

The man got up and headed for the washroom. Quickly, he darted into a stall and locked the door. He knew where his target was now, so he'll have to hunt him down. taking out his medallion, he gave it a slight twist. Without warning, the man vanished. A loud crack echoed as the air rushed in to fill the void.


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Calling his butler, Rider waited a few moments, the helicopter arriving quickly due to being in the nearby area. Placing the sleeping Ilya inside carefully, Rider had the butler move over as he took the pilot seat, Lancer boarding seconds after. After a few minutes of flying, they landed back at the mansion, disembarking from the helicopter. Carrying Ilya on his back, the Dress of Heaven almost dragging on the ground, Rider descended from the helipad and walked with Lancer through the front door. "Good afternoon." Rider said to Aarne bluntly, the Master of Lancer watching the news on television.



"Ah, and welcome back." Aarne remained seated on the sofa, but gave a slight, humourless smile to the returning party. He'd decided already that the first and most important topic to discuss would be the one that caused their alliance to begin with. "Lancer's filled me in on how the attack went. As I recall, you promised that Caster would die. Can you guarantee that he _is_ dead?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 23, 2010)

"I don't ever recall making that exact promise." Rider said as he put Ilya down on the couch, plopping down next to her. "It's best not to assume that Caster is dead, however he will definitely die within the next four days from his losses if he hasn't yet, which was what I promised, correct?" Rider asked rhetorically, exploiting the hole he left for himself earlier just in case the attack were to fail. "Hayato, please prepare something tasty, surprise me." Rider commanded to the butler waiting on standby, Hayato hastily shuffling off. "In any case, the attack was an overwhelming success." Rider finished, leaning into the couch.


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2010)

"A lot can happen in four days." Just look at what had happened to _him_ over the past four days. "But you beat him before, even though he wasn't restricted by the Sabbath like you thought he'd be. I'll hold you to your promise, though. Now," he sat up straight as he thought of a way to phrase this. "There was... another Servant there - aside from Caster and Archer? What can you tell me about him?"

After all, discounting Shirou's Saber, Aarne had seen all the Servants of this Grail War, and Shirou's Saber had been summoned by simply extraordinary circumstances and the unexpected arrival of a Dead Apostle Ancestor. Even for a Grail War, the chance of *another* Servant appearing out of thin air were preposterous. There might as well be a tenth hiding somewhere in the town just to round it off, one more powerful than the others...

No, that was ridiculous. There were 9 Servants in this war to deal with, he didn't need to add to these problems by creating imaginary "Super"-Servants.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 23, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> The old man kept walking down the middle of the angry crowd. By this point he had more than passed the halfway point and only had a little further to go. Caster smiled and said, "As always my fate relies on you. I got to say though, this is the first time you've ever called me a failure. What brought this along?"



"Do you not remember, my son?" The voice said. "You have failed to bring my people to the promised land, and yet you speak as if you have done nothing wrong."


----------



## Nimademe (May 23, 2010)

"The new Servant is Iskander, the King of Conquerors." Rider said bluntly, having deduced his identity from his armor and chariot. "Apparently, he possesses the Chariot of Gordias, and it can call down lightning from the sky, the chariot also being pulled along by divine bulls." Rider continued flatly, as if he was reading off a grocery list. In life, Rider was often expected to live up to Iskander's standards, though he cared a lot more about his father's legacy. "Neither me or Lancer should have any problem defeating him, lest he has another Noble Phantasm I have no idea about." Rider said, the butler coming back with a large tray of assorted sandwiches and several different types of alcoholic beverage. "Speaking of unrevealed Noble Phantasm's, I have a proposal for you." Rider said, a momentary shine in his eye. "Are you interested in becoming part of mine?" Rider asked, taking a deep sip of wine and a large bite of beef sandwich.


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2010)

"Part of yours?" Aarne reached for a sandwich with an arched eyebrow. Lancer had also told him about the Triumvirate system Rider had utilised in the battle, allowing him to share the mana of its participants and in turn gifting the other two participants limited ability to summon legionnaires.

It was certainly tempting - he was sure that with that ability at hand, he'd be able to strike down Shirou and avenge his loss... _and already back to him. Focus on the here and now! Focus on something other than him._

At length, he shook his head. "Thanks, but I'm going to have to decline that offer," he said firmly before taking a bit of his sandwich.


----------



## Nimademe (May 23, 2010)

"Your loss, my ally." Rider said, not a shred of disappointment in his voice. "The offer will always be open for the duration of our alliance, you'd best keep that in mind." Rider added as an afterthought, finishing off the beef sandwich and refilling his glass with wine. "I'll be back in a few moments, I will just send my Master to bed." Rider finished as he quickly downed the glass of wine, picking up Ilya carefully and ascending up the stairs.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 23, 2010)

Now that Rider had gone to do whatever it was that he wanted to do, Lancer finally found some time to speak to his Master in private, without the strange intrusiveness of the Master-Servant telepathic bond that they possessed. There were some things that could not merely be expressed with words crafted in one's mind, and he was afraid that what he was about to speak to his Master about was one of these things. After all, Aarne Edefelt was the kind of proud boy who thought he was everything that there could possibly be in a man, and the very idea that he was too weak would likely spark an unending tantrum on his part. No, there were things that just had to be conveyed in person. That was only right.

"Master, while I approve of you staying out of the line of fire while I do battle, I think we both have to agree that such an arrangement does not guarantee your safety." Lancer started, stroking his beard thoughtfully as he tried to form his next words, striving for as much tact as possible while pushing every one of Aarne Edefelt's buttons. "In fact, I would say that you are in great danger whenever you are where I cannot see you, because you would quite probably lose to even the other Masters in a fight, and it might happen even before you can call for my aid via your Command Spells. Emiya Shirou defeated you, and after meeting the other Masters, it is quite possible that he is the only one who is even fully human. It would impede on my ability to fight at maximum capacity if I must always worry about your survival even as I fight, so I think it is as good a time as any for you to complete your self-defence training."

He nodded, satisfied with the way he had phrased his proposal, though that was hardly his only intention for suggesting his continued training. After all, where he came from, martial arts were not only tools for killing, but as the name suggested, an art. Obtaining the highest level of skill in combat required an understanding in the ways and philosophies of the founding fathers, an idea that in this land was encompassed by the difference between "do" and "jutsu", "the way of" and "the skill of". Discipline, empathy, etiquette, honour, and acceptance, they were things that could be learnt by mastering the true intent of a style of combat, and it was in this way that Lancer wished for his Master to improve himself. Not just as a magus, but as a human being. Guan Yu could say with pride that he had lived a fine life and was a great hero, and he knew full well that it was within his rights to have a Master who would live a fine life himself. He did not need a hero, but he did want a man.

"I have seen glimpses of your life as you slept, though our connection was not deep enough for any true understanding, but from what I could tell, your family seems to be predisposed to the art of wrestling. Perhaps you could consider that."

---

"The food's a bit too spicy, but it's pretty good otherwise. It's certainly worth the money." Shirou replied as he ate, getting slightly used to the intense spiciness that the chef had deigned to add to a food that was supposed to be light in taste. The steaming technique and timing was commendable and the fish was fresh, but it was still way too hot. A pity, it would have quite possibly been perfect otherwise. As it was though, what it mainly did to Shirou was force him to worry as the level of his drink grew lower and lower, the precious elixir that eliminated the burning upon his tongue slowly but surely running out, and somehow Shirou doubted that the chef would give him any more.

_Saber, I know you don't trust Matou, but I doubt she'll harm us without a good reason, and by helping her as much as possible, we'll give her less of a reason to ever think about attacking us. At least until the end of the Holy Grail War. I really can't do anything about her Servant though._ He sent his thoughts to his Servant discreetly as he continued to eat, thanking the heavens that he did not order the Mapo Tofu, which looked as though it would make his fish seem like the freshest mountain dew with how spicy it was. At the very least, his lips were still recognisable as his own and not puffy red *things* that would make anyone resemble an alien. _And you're still not fighting her Saber._

"Speaking of the town, I'm thinking of taking down Berserker. He seems to be solely responsible for most of the public services being down, in any case, and I really want the police to be functional again before people catch on and start looting. Why don't you help me?"


----------



## Watchman (May 23, 2010)

"I'd lose even to the other Masters, huh?" 

That was a tough pill to swallow. He'd come into this War assuming that none of the other Masters, even if they were proficient Magi, would be able to match the student of a school focused around combat. Even after that... blip against Emiya, he'd been sure that he was the exception rather than the rule. "That's a load of crap, Lancer. Are you seriously suggesting the _Matou_ could take me in a fight? Or the schoolgirl prancing around with Archer?"

But Lancer wouldn't lie to him about something like that, so at the very least he believed it was the case. _That doesn't mean you're weak. It simply means that they're strong. And strength can be beaten with intelligence, every time._ Not that he'd accept it in the first place, of course.

"And even if you're telling the truth, what exactly do you think _wrestling_ will do to make me strong enough to beat them?" It was true that wrestling was utilised by the Edelfelt family for situations when magic failed, but that was besides the point - a Magus was only as strong as their grasp of magic. 

Time spent learning grapples and slams was time wasted not improving one's abilities in the field they were _supposed_ to specialize in. And Aarne was certain that if it came down to a fight between him and some master Wrestler, a single _Gandr_ shot would dispatch him and waste all the hard work he'd put into his grappling. It was only with exceptions like Shirou, where his curses did not appear to work (for a reason he was still unsure of), that it might come in handy, and again, he was the exception in this war.

On the other hand, he suspected it had a value of its own - namely, a small concession to his Servant in this matter could very well give him cause to stop his disappointed frowning - he may think Aarne hadn't seen them, or he may simply have not cared, but they were irritating nonetheless. He hadn't left the Edelfelt holdings in order to be judged  (and found wanting) by a Servant that still thought it was a Hero.

"Whatever. I guess we can give it a go. I suppose the next time Emiya swings a Noble Phantasm at me I can always try an _armbar_," he sneered.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "Do you not remember, my son?" The voice said. "You have failed to bring my people to the promised land, and yet you speak as if you have done nothing wrong."



"Then I know I am not speaking with the Great I Am," Caster said loudly in a voice where all could hear, "For forty years I lead the people threw the wilderness. We have reached the banks of the River Jordan. I can take them no further forward. When my part in this war ends I will awake in my own time, or perhaps I will pass away in my sleep. I am 120 years old, and I have been feeling ill for some time. If I can, I would like to speak to them one last time, and then they will cross into the promised land, and they will leave me behind."

Caster walked past the angry sea of patriots, he kept walking for another couple hundred feet though, he didn't want any blood to get on him.

A wave of confusion swept over the patriots, their limbs began to feel heavy so that they could only move with great difficulty, as if they were deeply in cased in muck.

The Arc appeared behind Moses as he stretched his hand over in the direction of the Patriots and commanded "return to your bed." A seperate wall of force surrounded the patriots and began to shrink. The wall of force in the center he used for a walkway disappeared, but the escape route had already been cut off off by the new wall of force. They would be pushed into the middle, and crushed to death as they new wall of force crushed them all.

Not wishing to watch the upcoming carnage, Caster left. A magical array appeared in the center to collect the Prana from those who died, a second appeared on his staff to collect the Prana as it was gathered. Caster cared little for the Grail at this point. As of now his only wish was to end the war.

As he walked he began to pray to God for guidance, about people and things that might attack him in the short run. He also checked on the remaining servants and masters. Convinced she was still dead, he didn't look for Index. He remembered what she looked like when she died and did not wish to look upon her now.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

The mand flashed into existence and instantly wished he had chosen a better spot. Waves of angry people surrounded him. 

"At least they aren't nine feet tall..." He muttered to himself.

The wall of people were all staring at one person, and the man followed the gaze. Instantly, he saw hit target. Slowly, he reached for his pocket and took out an object that looked like a baton. He carefully made his way towards the Servant.


----------



## Serp (May 23, 2010)

Avy's patriots were about to be crushed.
"MOSES!" Avy shouted out as he saw Caster speak to himself, it was obvious he was caught in the force of the reign of terror, even if he didn't know it, Avy did. 

"Your time is over!"

Avy held his hand out and Berserker raised up and both Avy held onto the guillotine. As Avy flew them both upwards towards the sky out of the crushing area of the forcefields. 

The large amount of Patriots around them radiated insanity and that insanity converted by the aura of reign of terror gave strength to the patriots, their own insanity feeding themselves. 

"Fraternitie!" Berserker activated another one of his abilites, Fraternitie gave power to groups, the legions those kept together by common goal. It increased their magic resistance as well. 

Casters actions were doing nothing but strengthen the power of the patriots. The put their hands towards the forcefield and started to push outwards. Their touch rippling the effect of forcefield. 

"Libertie!" Berserker shouted out. And the perpetual energy from the reign strengthing them, the force of Fraternitie keeping together. Libertie freed them from their combined opression, Casters fields of force. 

The patriots crashed through the field and started to bound towards Caster.

"Oi you!" Berserker shouted, descending back down from the sky with Avy. 

The two fell down infront of Caster.

"Are you ready to fight or still gonna be a bitch?"


Avy and Berserker were ready. They pointed the gullotine towards Caster and smiled.

"Equalitie!" Berserker chimed.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2010)

Although Avy though Caster was caught in the Reign of Terror, in reality by question that was answered incorrectly he had seen threw the illusion and had already gotten out of it. For his God was a perfect being, and he knew that his God would not purposefully say something that he knew to be false. Avy merely thought he was still effected.

The attempts free the patriots from the forcefield crushing them might have worked had it been an ordinary field, however, this field was made of stronger stuff than Avy could have imagined. It was an A++ Anti-Army Noble Phantasm brought along by using the Arc of the Covenant. For every new strength added to them strength was also taken away, for every moment of clarity they gained new confusions. It was not a passive thing to be done once and forgotten, it was an active Noble Phantasm with a mind and will of it's own and it's every action was carried out with the up most effort. It was the strongest magic that any one servant could conjure on their own. If the wall of force were breached a newer and stronger one would simply form behind it to replace it.

It was a wall though, and not a dome. Caster figured that Avy and Berserker might escape if they thought to try flying out of it he was ready for them.

A strong barrier now surrounded Moses, it would almost any attack against him.

Caster spoke, he said, "I would leave now with your life while you can Master of Berserker, and Berserker. You see when I was fighting rider earlier I used  a bit too much of my power and caused a large enough threat to the entire planet that it has begun sending it's own guardians to attack me. 

The planet itself considers me a threat to it's continued survival. That is why I tapped into the energy you had been storing recently, I needed that energy to survive and fight off the first guardian that the Planet sent to kill me. The first one the world sent to kill me was a man named Char, from the future, that Archer seemed to know well. The machines he was able to summon were quite powerful metal beast. The last one was capable of ending life on Earth as you know it. I have already fought him off, but the planet has other guardians."

"The next guardian is a man who is already among us, approaching me from behind, in your mass of dying slaves. If you become involved in the battle you are almost certain to die Master of Bersker. If the guardian were able to kill you to guarantee that he will have an easier time killing me, than your life will be forfeit and we will both die here. It is not as though I am not willing to deal with you, but the reality is I'm fighting something bigger than this war now."

"I suggest you keep your distance and watch the fight from somewhere out of the way. The battle isn't likely to last long. If I survive, you will still have your chance to kill me after I've defeated the Guardian."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 23, 2010)

For a moment, silence.

Then Berserker fell down to the ground, laughing. 

"Butterscotch makes more sense than you!" 

Avy on the other hand, was more restrained, settling only for a condescending smirk. "The Counter Guardians are just as likely to ignore us and attack their quarry. In fact they might even fight alongside us if it meant taking you down." Mere speculation of course, but it could happen. 

The longer they spoke with Caster, the more the terror's insanity covered everything. It will only be a matter of time before Caster breaks.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

As Caster pointed him out, the man said one phrase:

"Ahh, shit."

Instantly, he reached for the object on his wrist. Pressing a few buttons, his shape changed. He now resembled one of the the mindless slaves. Slowly still moving forward, he readied the baton in his hand.


----------



## Nimademe (May 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "The food's a bit too spicy, but it's pretty good otherwise. It's certainly worth the money." Shirou replied as he ate, getting slightly used to the intense spiciness that the chef had deigned to add to a food that was supposed to be light in taste. The steaming technique and timing was commendable and the fish was fresh, but it was still way too hot. A pity, it would have quite possibly been perfect otherwise. As it was though, what it mainly did to Shirou was force him to worry as the level of his drink grew lower and lower, the precious elixir that eliminated the burning upon his tongue slowly but surely running out, and somehow Shirou doubted that the chef would give him any more.
> 
> _Saber, I know you don't trust Matou, but I doubt she'll harm us without a good reason, and by helping her as much as possible, we'll give her less of a reason to ever think about attacking us. At least until the end of the Holy Grail War. I really can't do anything about her Servant though._ He sent his thoughts to his Servant discreetly as he continued to eat, thanking the heavens that he did not order the Mapo Tofu, which looked as though it would make his fish seem like the freshest mountain dew with how spicy it was. At the very least, his lips were still recognisable as his own and not puffy red *things* that would make anyone resemble an alien. _And you're still not fighting her Saber._
> 
> "Speaking of the town, I'm thinking of taking down Berserker. He seems to be solely responsible for most of the public services being down, in any case, and I really want the police to be functional again before people catch on and start looting. Why don't you help me?"



At that exact moment, Batsu came back to check on the table, refilling the empty pitcher of water and replacing Shirou's anti-spice with another bottle. Noticing a foreign girl that looked a bit younger than Shirou was sitting at the table and wasn't there before, and that there was too much tension at the table, Batsu took the time to give Shirou a small ribbing. "You shouldn't try to date more than one girl at a time-aru, it's a risky proposal." Batsu said, just loud enough that only Shirou should have heard him. "In any case, how are you all enjoying the food?" Batsu asked interestedly, not getting too close to the table.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2010)

Just then, lightning descended from the sky and struck the Baton being carried by Counter Guardian in the crowd. For though the Counter Gaurdian had changed his appearence, the baton he carried was distinct enough to still remain in his concious recollections of what might have been the future. He began to get another reforecast from the future from his connection with God and as he did so he explained something that perhaps should have occurred to everyone prior to now, but that he hadn't had an opportunity to elaborate on or speak of until now.

"There are multiple types of Heroic Spirits Avy, but I am an unique case. In my time being raised in an Egyptian I learned a great many things from the Preisthood. My skills in the priestly magic were such that I rose the highest ranks and was allowed to oversee the construction of Pyramids for some time. My power among the priesthood was unrivaled. Later on I would murder a slave driver for beating a one of the Hebrew slaves nearly to death.

"At the age of 40, I fled Egypt and went into the wilderness. In the wilderness I started as new life and I met the great God. The Great I Am. God was able to tell me about my past. He showed me a great many things and he taught me new ways of magic that made my skills even better than they were as a Priest in Egypt."

"When I returned to Egypt to free the Isrealites, after learning from The Great I am for forty years, God instructed me to unleash several plagues on Egypt to free my people.  I met my brother Aaron who I was able to teach my magic to.

"First came the Plague of Blood, which I had learned in my time in Egypt. I taught my brother Aaron to do it. The other Magicians of Egypt were also able to do the same.

"After a week I had Aaron cause the frogs to rise from the river and cover the land of Egypt. The Magicians of Egypt were able to do the same, but they did not have the means to make them go away. So I prayed to Yahweh after Pharoh's promise and the frogs died.

"I taught Aaron how to cover Egypt in Misquotes and he did so. The Magicians failed though, they were not able to produce Mosquitoes with their magic. So Aaron, as my new student, was besting the best magicians all of Egypt. The Egyptians Magicians claimed it was the finger the god.

"I summoned the Beatles, the 4th plague. But Yahweh preformed the 5th plague and killed all of the Egyptian Livestock. I was the one who performed the 6th plague and covered all the Egyptians in Boils. Yahweh struck down the Egyptians with the 7th plague of Hail Stones. I stretched my Staff over Egypt and summoned the 8th plague, Locusts. I stretched my hand over Egypt for the 9th plague and covered all of Egypt in a darkness for three days that could be felt. For the 10th plague Yahweh struck down the first born, at my instruction, the is people of Israel were able to create barriers that prevented the same fate from befalling them.

"Studying magic in Egypt I learned much of the Heroic Spirts long before I became one. The point is, I am a special case among Heroic Spirits. I am remembered for many great things that I did, such as parting the sea, or your gathered crowd as I did now. But, I am also remembered for many great things that I did with Yahweh's power. I am one of the few of my kind. As such I am a special case in Akasha, were all the Heroic Spirits are kept. I can be summoned as either a Servant, because of my great powers, as well as a Counter Guardian, due to my contract with Yahweh. 

"The real me is of course kept in Akasha. Whatever happens to me will not be relayed to my real self in Akasha to keep it uncorrupted. As far as Heroic spirits go, it would be very difficult to find a better Caster than myself, and in some wars that alone would be enough to win. In fact it is likely that in Alternate realities that I have won wars using my power alone. However, this war is exceptional, and my own power has not been enough in this war.

"However, there is a a Loop Hole. Heroic Spirts are not only human beings, but also objects of great importance. One of those Heroic Spirts is the Arc of the Covenant behind me. The Arc is a device that allows you to communicate directly with God. It is exceptionally dangerous to handle though. Anything that handles it in the wrong way will die instantly. 

"With my own power I can communicate with Yahweh, but not the extent that I can when I summon the Arc. Using the Arc I can once again gain the powers of a Counter Guardian, but only for a time. Summoning another Heroic spirit requires a lot of prana, which I am forced to re-consume by dismissing it. The Abilities I use while using the Arc are also somewhat costly."

"The entire war, until today, I have been consuming Prana by means of Leyline under the Eizburne Castle, and I consumed and expended most of the Prana in the Leyline. Now I have tapped two other Leylines and stolen most of the Prana that you collected, and still I am not sure it is enough to end the.

"I am summoned here as a Servant, and not a Counter Guardian. Counter Guardians have supplies of Prana that are almost considered unlimited. Even all of the Prana in the city will not keep me going for long if I have to keep using the Arc to remain viable. 

"Perhaps the word Counter Guardian is a misnomer however. The Counter Guardians coming to kill me are tied to Alaya. Alaya is a God in his own right, for he is the will of Humanity to avoid causing it's own ruin. All humans who wish avoid causing the destruction of man kind pays homage to Alaya in their own way. However, my contract is with Yahweh, not Alaya. So perhaps, rather than Counter Guardian, a better name would be Yahweh's Guardian."


----------



## Crimson King (May 24, 2010)

As the light show went on, the man's thoughts consisted of OHESWEETJESUSALMIGHTYNO

There was one thing for him to do.

The man shifted into slow time.

The air around him became syrup slow, the birds freezing in mid-flight. Everything around him stopped moving.

The man let out a sigh of relief. He quickly picked up his baton off the ground and turned towards Caster.

"You hit me with electricity. Let me return the favor." The man said the frozen servant.

He jabbed the baton at Caster, sending 50 000 volts of electricity through the old man's body. At the very least, this would interrupt whatever he was doing. Without waiting another second after zapping the Servant, the man grabbed his medallion. He twisted it and teleported the hell outta there, not wanting to see the aftermath. The other servant and master pair can deal with the angry servant. He could always find a better time after all. He reappeared in his seat at the restaurant just as he shifted out of slow time.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2010)

With only his powers as a Servant, Caster would not have likely recongized the slowing and eventual stopping of time, but the Arc gave him the advantage of better Precognition than he ordinarily had. He called the lightning bolt down knowing more than one possibility of the eventual outcome. Since most of those were favorable, those were the actions he relied on.

Believe it or not, this was one of them. The Baton struck Caster, but it did not kill him. After the Guardian left Caster picked himself off the ground, the powers gained from the Arc had already healed him. He looked at Berserker and Avy and said, "To think that a little lightning would cause that reaction from a Counter Guardian."

Caster explained his story as he originally intended to. As he explained his power began to counter the Terror's insanity. It began to convert the power into a claming sensation rather than terrorizing one. One that would benefit Caster to be near. As he explained the walls of force began to crush the patriots, the dead used to harvest their prana and rejuvenate his power.

"Sorry, but I didn't fully inform you of the situation before. You see it is likely that we both very well could have died just now had you linked yourself to me and Guardian decided to kill you to kill me. However, what I didn't tell you was that I probably would have survived it anyways. The guardians involved in this war have been quite a problem. The reason I said it that was because I wanted the Guardian to try it. It would have saved me the trouble of wasting the prana needed to destroy you myself, and maybe it would have gotten the Guardians off my back for a little bit."

"Allow me to offer you an ultimatum. I want you both to remove yourselves from my presence. Otherwise I will be forced to destroy you."

The truth was Caster had a means at his disposal to see to it that the Counter Guardians would no longer be a problem. More importantly, the solution did not involve his death, and would allow him enough freedom to carry out Master Index's wishes. The more prana he could conserve in the mean time, the better. The pair in front of him had committed murder in many cases to further their cause in this war. He would not hesitate to kill them quickly if they chose to stand in his way.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 24, 2010)

"That _prancing schoolgirl_, as you call her is a vampire that may very well be on par with a Dead Apostle Ancestor. I still have not seen her Reality Marble, but we should very well assume that she possesses one. Now Matou, Matou is a strange case. Externally all signs point towards her being a mere human mage, in which case you should be able to beat her, but her body is not her own. I cannot identify it, but she has a deep darkness within her and she bears a thousand lives in her own body. Rider's Master, who is sleeping upstairs, is not a human with Magic Circuits, but a cluster of Magic Circuits given human form. Her capacity for spellcraft is a thousand times yours." Lancer answered his Master with a hollow laugh, and it was times like these that he wished he did not have the divine powers that allowed him to see the humanity within every person that passed before his gaze. If he did not know what the enemy Masters were, perhaps he could still believe in his own Master, believe at least that for all his faults, he was strong enough to hold his own and fight for what he believed in, no matter how twisted his beliefs were. However, that was not to be. Aarne Edefelt was doomed to be a mere human before the foes arrayed before him, and he would die if he ever walked with Lancer into a battlefield again.

"If you ever want to hold your own against any of them, even long enough to call me to your side, you'll need to be able to physically at least keep up with them. With your level of ability, your spells, no matter how great they are, are practically useless. In fact, I would say that the woman who visited Shirou's house - Fujimura Taiga - would have a better chance against them than you do." It was hardly fair of Lancer to compare Aarne's combat ability to Taiga's. She was easily a master swordsman who would give any of the Servants a run for their money if they restricted themselves to only their skill with a blade, and was in fact very near the absolute peak of human ability. He knew that Aarne still had a vivid image of her attacks however, and it would be best if he made his Master recall the damage that even an ordinary human could do to him even when he was at his best.


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"And you're wrong. _Again_." Aarne leant back in the sofa with a smirk on his face. "The Matou are a debased family, barely able to pass on their Mages' Crest, let alone threaten me; the Einzbern has power, but no skill with it, and the _vampire_... I'll figure out a way to beat. I always do. Even _you_ agreed with me that intelligence beats brute force. And, after all, _Saintly Emperor Guan Yu_, have you even won a fight in this war? You're in no position to lecture me about strength when you've fared worse than I have against Servants that are _weaker_ than you!"

He fairly shouted that last sentence, unable to keep his composure any longer. The lack of faith his Servant in him was irritating. No, more than that, it was infuriating. _Taiga_ could fare better than him in this war? That airheaded teacher? He closed his left hand into a choking fist. If he was not taken by surprise, he could have crushed her - and he made a note to do so the next time they met. Layer curse on curse until her mind and body collapsed from the strain. Would that be enough to make Lancer finally respect his strength? Or would he continue to insult his pride as a Magus? Continue to insist a mere human or a handful of lesser Magi could beat him, _him_, Aarne Edelfelt? _Of course they couldn't. Just like Emiya Shirou stood no chance against you, right? Don't be stupid. Don't be emotional. Think smart._ He forced himself to stop and take a deep breath.

"So, Lancer, what do you suggest? What, in all your wisdom, do you think needs to be done? I'm wide open for any suggestions."


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 24, 2010)

"Must you base your judgement solely on history, Master? Did you not feel the raw magic spilling forth from the Matou as she moved? Did you not see her Servant fight with great power even though as a hero he is no match for myself? Her magic capacity is at least twice your own, and that precludes the darkness within her. I cannot know what her school of magic is, but Matou Rin only needs half your talent in it to be a match for you, and magi without talent cannot possibly summon a Servant - the ritual is beyond what most will ever learn." Lancer refused to back down, having committed himself to serving the best interests of his Master even if Aarne Edefelt himself disagreed. Guan Yu himself had no future beyond this Holy Grail War - his Heroic Spirit self would return to the Throne of Heroes regardless of his success in this battle after all - but his Master was different. He was a boy who had a long way to go even after this battle, and there would be an future for him no matter what the results of this War was, Lancer himself would guarantee that, and it was far more important that Aarne himself became a worthy man who would live a life free of regrets than for Lancer to return to fix his own.

"Ilyasviel is even more dangerous than Matou. She may not be good at magic, but she does not need to be. She just has to be good enough to catch your hems with a glance, and that may very well be the end of you. The same goes for the vampire. You may be smarter than them, even a better magus than them, but unless you already have a plan to defeat each of them, that's not going to be enough. I will not allow my Master to scramble for a plan even as he is torn apart by a Dead Apostle, because as a Servant, my first duty is to make sure you live. You must live to fight again, even if that means I must abandon my chance at victory that I could have earned otherwise. That is why I was sure I could defeat Archer - I could have defeated him if you were not in danger yourself, but I chose not to give chase because no Servant can survive without a Master, and abandoning my Master would be a greater dishonour than any opportunity lost. I can say with pride that while all my enemies may still be alive, I have not lost any battle in this war." Lancer knew that Aarne did not understand the true meaning of a loss, or even the meaning of a victory. One only lost when one could fight no longer, and victory was hardly when every enemy was dead. The greatest victory was one that was gained without force of arms, and the absolute least of a victory was one that was gained by annihilation. Still, the Saintly Emperor Guan had the aid of many great men and some that were more than human for him to reach the level of enlightenment he had managed to obtain. One could hardly blame a boy for not knowing any better.

"If you want to win, you will have to be stronger. You will have to know what it means to be stronger. You will need to be fast and sure, so that every spell you use will find its mark: wasted power is more dangerous than no power at all. A style that has travelled down your family is what I would recommend, which is why I suggested wrestling, but choose what you will. I will not be around long enough to see the final results of your training anyway. A Servant is hardly long for this world. But let us speak of this later. For now, I believe Rider wishes to celebrate."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 24, 2010)

Caster's suggestion as well as his recent rebuffing of a counter guardian was intriguing. For a second both Berserker and Avy paused to consider their options. Killing Caster now would lead to one less enemy, but considering he managed to throw back a counter guardian even in a weakened state it could very well result in a phyrric victory. Sparing would mean little, as he was one of those self-righteous types who would kill them both because they were 'evil', but he could be used to tire out the other servants as he had just done recently. 

"I have a counter-proposition." Avy said. "You are in need of a master, as well as a tremendous source of mana as you have said. I can give you both, if you would be my second servant." The strain wouldn't be too great on Avy, all he needed to do was repair the damage done to his seal over the city and he would be linked to that rich well of power that was Fuyuki city.


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

Aarne was quiet for a while, then chuckled.

"I suppose it was too much to expect even my Servant to actually have _faith_ in me. I know my limits - which was why I didn't go to the Einzbern Castle with you and Rider - though maybe I _should_ have, to ensure you actually eliminated your enemies instead of letting them run away. Call me weak all you want, but I'm strong where it counts. I do what I have to to win.

_If_ Matou is stronger than me, which she _isn't_, as anyone with even a child's understanding of magecraft would know, then I'd find her weakness and strike at that. The same with the others." Arrogant bastard, trying to pin _his_ failings on _me_. Trying to lecture _me_ about strength whilst he has nothing but _excuses._

"But you make a fair point. If you have some magic way to make me stronger, I'd certainly consider it. But Lancer, at least _try_ to be less vague about it." He put on a deep booming voice in imitation of Lancer's own. "'You must be stronger! You must be faster! You must find your own way!'" he gave the Servant a dismissive wave, his smirk returning to his face. "We'll speak about it later, before you ruin the day completely. Go brood somewhere else, and work on your cryptic Chinese riddles. _I_ am going to think about what we need to do tomorrow."

That said, he picked up another sandwich and filled a glass with some wine he'd never heard of before, and tucked in.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 24, 2010)

Lancer sighed and picked up a glass of wine, draining it completely before remembering that he could not get drunk in this form. He was immune to all poisons, including those that he drank voluntarily. His body would simply reject the drink, and it would be a waste of good alcohol. It was a pity, he was looking forward to forgetting this war just for the night, and it would remind him of the times he spent with his brothers. Of course, as the fates would have it, that was not to be, and it was the only thing the ability had given him in this Holy Grail War. The only person who used curses in this battle was his own Master, and for all that Lancer said, he trusted that Aarne Edefelt was enough of an adult to never betray the Servant who would lay down his own life for his Master's sake.

"If you say so, Master. I wish you godspeed in finding the weaknesses of magi and vampires." With that, he sank into a chair, a sandwich in his hand, and started eating slowly. Servants did not need food, but the action of eating relaxed him, and it let him think more easily and deeply. His Master had rejected him, and he had made it clear why. Aarne Edefelt did not understand things the way Lancer did, and it was foolish to believe that they could see eye to eye if he spoke using the knowledge that he had gained after a lifetime. Martial arts was not a fast thing, and most people could train their whole lives and never even approach the plateau Guan Yu had reached. It was foolish of him to even think that Aarne would understand such a thing. Lancer could not know of any great way of giving him any real power with anything resembling haste, not unless his mindset was already aligned to a martial art. Wrestling called for a flair for the dramatic, a concern with the aesthetic, and a delight in the physicality and style inherent in combat to truly master. It was the absolute opposite of what Aarne was like, and yet it was the way of battle that was in his blood. If that was how it was to be, there would never be an easy way for him.

Unless of course, there was a style that truly fit him. One that combined the physical capabilities passed down through the generations and that mindset of Aarne. A form of wrestling that would allow free use of magic with the complete defeat of all enemies as its basis. There was no doubt one existed, military wrestling used in the North, but it was something he had no experience with. There was no way he could teach Aarne something like Sambo, not when his own expertise with his bare hands was essentially a watered down version of Wushu that was comprised primarily of simple strikes.

He sighed again.


----------



## Nimademe (May 24, 2010)

Gently putting Ilya down on the bed, Rider deftly exchanged the Dress of Heaven for a pair of plain purple pajamas, as only a spirit could touch the Dress of Heaven without turning to gold, and Rider didn't particularly feel like asking Lancer or one of his legionnaires to do it for him. Folding the Dress of Heaven, Rider summoned one of his legionnaires and handed it to him, then dismissed the legionnaire, Rider replacing his tattered clothes with another fresh black suit. Downstairs, he could hear his allies argue, but didn't pay any attention, only catching the word wrestling. Walking downstairs, Rider contemplated on a few of the wrestling matches he watched as entertainment, then removed the thought from his head. Sinking into the couch, Rider took another sandwich and refilled his glass with wine, taking a large bite and drowning it down.


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I have no problems with that course of action." Saber had only seen the work of Berserker once, when he attacked the Emiya house, but he had corrupted innocent civilians into soldiers to use in this war, and that, the transformation of innocents into his pawns was unforgivable. She had hoped that Servants such as the Caster of the last war were aberrations, but the evil of this Berserker rivalled, and likely surpassed that of the man named Bluebeard.

_"Don't worry, Master. I will keep my reservations to myself... And you do not need to keep reminding me about the other Saber."_ It would gain them nothing for her to be as antagonistic to Rin as the other Saber was to her, and Saber held herself to a higher standard than that in any case. 

As for the duel, no matter how much Shirou claimed otherwise, he would not stop her. Her determination was just as strong as his, and she would not allow herself to be swayed.



Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> At that exact moment, Batsu came back to check on the table, refilling the empty pitcher of water and replacing Shirou's anti-spice with another bottle. Noticing a foreign girl that looked a bit younger than Shirou was sitting at the table and wasn't there before, and that there was too much tension at the table, Batsu took the time to give Shirou a small ribbing. "You shouldn't try to date more than one girl at a time-aru, it's a risky proposal." Batsu said, just loud enough that only Shirou should have heard him. "In any case, how are you all enjoying the food?" Batsu asked interestedly, not getting too close to the table.



Had she been a normal human, Saber would likely not have heard the whispered comment of the restaurant-owner, but with the superior senses of a Servant she picked up on every word.

It was a ridiculous misunderstanding, of course. Saber had come on this trip in order to protect Shirou from any sudden aggression by the other Saber, and that had been her priority throughout the day - she had interfered with Shirou and Rin as little as she could, and only called him outside because she needed to explain the rapidly-changing situation to him. She had been prepared to wait outside for him to finish his meal with Rin before escorting him home rather than further intrude upon them. 

There was simply nothing more to it than that. Her duty to him was as his Servant for this was, and he had simply shown her the same concern as he showed to everyone. It was obvious.

_If it's obvious, then why are you thinking about it so much?_ said a treacherous little voice in a dark corner of her mind, but she paid it no heed.

-----

The others began to shuffle into one of Archer's gigantic suits of armour, but Assassin simply shook his head and took a step back.

"No, I can't. Got to get going. You know how to contact me." If he were in the machine when Index woke up... Firstly he had no idea how he'd react to her, and secondly, he had no idea how the others would react to the news that he had been the one to kill her.

"We'll meet again sometime," he said before concealing himself. Now, as he had meant to do after killing Index, he set off again towards the Matou house. Perhaps his Master would be in a more... suitable mood tonight.

-----

"Ah, welcome back, Rider. I assume the Einzbern is out for the night?" Aarne raised his glass before taking another sip. "You didn't miss much - just Lancer babbling."


----------



## Nimademe (May 24, 2010)

"She's going to be asleep for a while, my Master has exerted herself quite a lot today." Rider responded bluntly, refilling his now empty glass with strawberry mead instead of wine. Enjoying the beverage, Rider took the last sandwich on the tray, the waiting butler quickly replacing it with another tray. "How have you been enjoying my residence? Is everything to your liking?" Rider asked offhandedly, taking a large bite of the shrimp sandwich.


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

"Oh yes, everything's been fine here. Your staff are friendly and there was more than enough around to keep me entertained whilst you and Lancer were away.

But that's not important. What are you planning to do tomorrow? Go after Caster again? How are you going to stop him simply running away again?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 24, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Oh yes, everything's been fine here. Your staff are friendly and there was more than enough around to keep me entertained whilst you and Lancer were away.
> 
> But that's not important. What are you planning to do tomorrow? Go after Caster again? How are you going to stop him simply running away again?"



"We can't, apparently." Rider said, quickly thinking of how to word his next few sentences. "As you probably heard from Lancer, Caster possesses a near instantaneous teleport on the level of Magic, along with an amazing level of clairvoyance." Rider continued, Aarne nodding slightly. "Caster will just escape over and over again, and cutting off his supply line is the only way to bring him down, which was what I did, all we can do now is wait for him to run out of mana and shrivel up." Rider finished, taking another bite of the shrimp sandwich and drowning it with the fruity mead. Rider disliked the fact that he was denied of his victory, but didn't ponder on it for long before continuing. "Tomorrow, I'm planning to dispose of Saber, which is what you wanted correct? There's no use chasing after Caster at this point." Rider said, finishing off the shrimp sandwich and taking another one. As Servant's didn't need to eat, Rider was simply enjoying the taste and feeling of the food sliding down his throat, followed up by the cool and refreshing strawberry mead washing it down.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Caster's suggestion as well as his recent rebuffing of a counter guardian was intriguing. For a second both Berserker and Avy paused to consider their options. Killing Caster now would lead to one less enemy, but considering he managed to throw back a counter guardian even in a weakened state it could very well result in a phyrric victory. Sparing would mean little, as he was one of those self-righteous types who would kill them both because they were 'evil', but he could be used to tire out the other servants as he had just done recently.
> 
> "I have a counter-proposition." Avy said. "You are in need of a master, as well as a tremendous source of mana as you have said. I can give you both, if you would be my second servant." The strain wouldn't be too great on Avy, all he needed to do was repair the damage done to his seal over the city and he would be linked to that rich well of power that was Fuyuki city.



Caster chuckled for a few moments before he could regain his composure, "Now that's something I didn't expect to hear. Alright then, I will consider your offer."

After a moment he said, "Very well then, I will need you to do something for me in return. Find a Goat or a Lamb, Male, at least one year old, and without blemish. Have it brought to the church in neutral territory at dawn. When you arrive, give it to me as a gift for me to sacrifice."


----------



## Watchman (May 24, 2010)

That wasn't something Aarne wanted to hear. He'd had Caster pegged as a major threat since he first revealed he had been spying on everyone since the beginning of the war, but he'd never thought he'd be able to elude _both_ Lancer and Rider. He'd assumed that it had only been the intervention of the 9th Servant that had allowed him to escape, but if that wasn't the case...

"Fine then, Saber's a good enough target for tomorrow" - a strong Servant (but not strong enough to beat this alliance) being eliminated, and to top it off, it might even humble the Matou bitch. _Hmph, stronger than me, is she? Is that what you think, Lancer? Well, I'll show you how weak a Matou truly is._

He'd had his third glass of wine by now and poured himself a fourth.

-----

The Matou house was deserted when Assassin reached it, having not slowed down once since he left Archer and the others.

He wasn't exactly sure how he would have reacted to Index awakening again after he'd killed her. Most likely it would have depended on her reaction to seeing her murderer again.

More importantly than that would have been the reactions of the others there. They would have inevitably learnt that the one who had killed Index was Assassin, and he knew that they would have held no mercy towards him for such an act - thus he had had to escape them as soon as possible.

But now that he had escaped, he had no idea what to do next.

He decided to simply wait until his Master returned home.


----------



## Nimademe (May 24, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Fine then, Saber's a good enough target for tomorrow" - a strong Servant (but not strong enough to beat this alliance) being eliminated, and to top it off, it might even humble the Matou bitch. _Hmph, stronger than me, is she? Is that what you think, Lancer? Well, I'll show you how weak a Matou truly is._
> 
> He'd had his third glass of wine by now and poured himself a fourth.



"To tell the truth, Caster is weak enough that either of us alone could take him by ourselves, it's just the fact that we can't pin him down due to his Magic." Rider said, gesturing to Lancer and himself, then taking another bite of sandwich. "In fact, I have a decent scope on the abilities of most of the Servants and Masters, and assuming only minor setbacks, none of them have any chance against both of us." Rider continued, pointing at Aarne with his bitten sandwich. "In any case, you should at least purchase or obtain a firearm to supplement your Magecraft, if you do not wish to become a Triumvii." Rider added on as an afterthought, taking yet another sip of strawberry mead. "While I have no doubt that you are quite accomplished in your chosen field, a sidearm would leave holes and openings for your Magecraft that you wouldn't have otherwise." Rider added, citing the benefits of obtaining a gun. Rider didn't particularly care about Aarne's safety, but it would take a weight off his mind if he could protect himself, as Aarne and Lancer were his allies for the moment after all.


----------



## Crimson King (May 24, 2010)

The Counter Guardian had though of a way to defeat Caster. It was risky, but it might work well enough for no one to suspect a thing. First, he altered hisvision. In his previous life, this had been used to detect unnatural beings. Now, it allowed him to see Servants and the master they were linked to. Looking around, he spotted a faint blue glow around a mile away.  There must be more than one Servant there for him to see the glow from this distance.


Next, he moved into slow time, making the scene around him freeze. He reached into his pocket and pulled out an object. Placing it over his head, he instantly vanished from view. Pressing a few buttons on the device on his wrist, he changed into the shape of Caster. 

Everything was set.

Shifting out of slow time, he teleported to the servants he had seen earlier. As he flickered into solidity, he took out his baton. Now it was up to him to make the act look real.

taking off the object on his head, the man, now in the shape of Caster, flashed into existence not 2 meters away from the two servants and right behind Lancer's Master.

"So you conspire to defeat me. As punishment, I will be taking you Master's life."

Without waiting for a response, the man zapped Lancer's Master with the baton, sending 50 000 volts of electricity through his body.

"If you wish to face me, come to the street filled with the insane slaves of Berserker not far from here," The man said to them. 

Before they could jump on him and tear out his guts, the man quickly teleported the hell out of that place.
=======================================
"Hey hey, Issac, why are there all theses people crowded here on the street?"
Issac though for a moment, then answered.
"It must be a party of course!"


----------



## lambda (May 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Berserker..._ The thought of Berserker sent a chill running down her spine.

Something had happened with Berserker, but what? 

Rin's vision darkened and her hands started shaking against her will. She quickly gripped her skirt under the table, hiding her sudden distress.

Thankfully Batsu had chosen that moment to appear,  turning the others' attention to him for the instant she needed to master herself.



Nimademe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> At that exact moment, Batsu came back to check on the table, refilling the empty pitcher of water and replacing Shirou's anti-spice with another bottle. Noticing a foreign girl that looked a bit younger than Shirou was sitting at the table and wasn't there before, and that there was too much tension at the table, Batsu took the time to give Shirou a small ribbing. "You shouldn't try to date more than one girl at a time-aru, it's a risky proposal." Batsu said, just loud enough that only Shirou should have heard him. "In any case, how are you all enjoying the food?" Batsu asked interestedly, not getting too close to the table.



She could not hear the cook's words but Shirou's wide eyed disbelief was enough for her to get the general idea. "Batsu, you've slipped back to your bad habits again." She chided light-heartedly.  "Tea-smoked duck is one of the rare plates on your menu which isn't supposed to light up a volcano in your costumer's mouth. It was very still good, but if you keep forgetting you're going to lose costumers." 

After the man left, she turned back toward Shirou. " Agreed. I don't know who Berserker's Master is, but I can't let him get away with destroying this city." _Sakura's city_.

"But before we attack him, we need to find out where he is. What's more, I think his Master created a bounded field all over the town. I have no idea what it can do, but a magus capable of doing something like this has to be very powerful and skilled." He also needed to have a indepth knowledge of the area in order to pull off something like this successfully. Rin was pretty sure she could guess whose family this magus represented. 

Though she kept her face smooth, her conclusion made her angry.

"If we must fight him, I'd rather we be at full power." She said tightly. "We need to find Edelfelt and his Lancer."


----------



## lambda (May 24, 2010)

Finding Caster had been an easy enough task, as the man was currently standing in the middle of a neatly divided mob. "Their people,"  he said in a voice thick with disgust " their minds have been broken." Among them, Archer also detected another Servant, most likely the one responsible for that madness.

His mind flashed back to the pile of mutilated bodies he'd seen near the Emiya house. Had that been that Servant's doing as well?

 Archer had kept himself and his passengers at a safe distance. In the current situation, he had no desire to put his Master into another conflict. But Caster was an ally, if only temporarily, and Archer was not the sort of man who could just walk away and let those who'd fought with him face danger alone.  "_Caster, we are nearby. Do you need assistance?_" 

He would let the other man decide.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 24, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Caster chuckled for a few moments before he could regain his composure, "Now that's something I didn't expect to hear. Alright then, I will consider your offer."
> 
> After a moment he said, "Very well then, I will need you to do something for me in return. Find a Goat or a Lamb, Male, at least one year old, and without blemish. Have it brought to the church in neutral territory at dawn. When you arrive, give it to me as a gift for me to sacrifice."



"But there's already a goat here." Berserker pointed to the ground before Caster. 

To a sane man's eyes, there was nothing there. But Caster has spent too long a time near Berserker, near the Reign of Terror. To Caster, there really was a goat there, and it was one year old, and had no blemish at all.

That voice, that damnable, horrible, voice , that twisted parody of Caster's god was speaking again, in words not even he could understand. At this point, it was becoming very difficult to distinguinsh whether it was real or not. 

Even his memories were starting to fail him. Was he the one who summoned that great meteor, or was it his god? Was it truly he who stopped the counter guardian, or was it god? It was he of course! It was he, Caster the great, strongest of servants, strongest of magi! 

Avy smirked. He could feel it. Caster's mental barriers were weakening. All they needed to do now was to push him. One push.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2010)

One could say it was a party sorts, an execution party. The outer walls continued to contract until the Patriots were a pile of blood, organs, and twisted limbs in the center of the street piled up as higher than the buildings surrounding them.

Caster looked at the goat and said, "That is a nice trick, but I don't need the goat now. I must make all of the preparations first. I could cause an apocalypse if it isn't perfect. It looks like my ride is here, remember my offer."

Caster  tapped his staff on the ground. He levitated into the air and landed on the hand of Archer's Gundam. He explained, "I am still being harassed by the Counter Guardians. Char ended his attack when I came to the city, but another soon replaced him. He has attacked me once already. It does not appear that they will stop until they have killed me.  I have a plan though. I need you to bring to me the Church on Neutral Ground. I will be able to complete my plan from there."


----------



## Serp (May 24, 2010)

Avy's army was dying. Caster was breaking his commandment of thou shalt not kill, he broke his commandment of Thou shall not steal in his act of taking Avy's Prana. He was surprised his One God did not leave him. 

As Caster jumped up onto the gundam ready to leave, Avy smirked.

"I didn't want it to come to this, its gonna hurt me almost as much as you." Avy shouted out towards Caster as he began to Float upwards as well. 

"You remember the ability we invoked Equalite, we did it a while back but you never once though of what it did. It was my fail safe, I knew that I would kill you the moment I marched, how was a bigger question."

Berserker soon followed Avy. "Equality is a simple empathy spell, it can be used on an army to make them feel as one, sharing each others pain or used on another target to allow him to feel the pain of user. If I were to use it and deplete my life you would die too, if I were to cut myself you would feel the force of the blade upon your skin also."

Avy's smile started to grow. "Now normally that would be pointless, we would both be hurt to the same degree. But thats were this comes in." Avy waved his hand over to Berserker and Guillotine.

"This blade deals greater harm the higher the social standing of the target. Now lets see if you can follow on. I am an illegitimate child, I have not inherited my family crest, you took away my title of master of the lands. For all intensive purposes I am a commoner, but you Moses. Moses the Prince of Egypt, Moses the grand architect, Moses the Cleric and voice of One God, Moses the leader and lord of the Hebrews for 40 years, Moses the Servant of Caster Class, Moses the Counter Guardian force of Yahweh on earth. Need I go on, for all purposes your importance out weighs mine time and time again. And so shall your damage."

Berserker raised the Gullotine. 

Avy raised his hand where his three command seals remained. 
"This body can endure many many many times the normal amount of damage, meaning that even more shall be reflected onto you. A needles prick will feel like a sword plunged through your heart. That is the meaning of the Equal, we all share the pain for we are all one and those who are worth more than us share the burden of their total worth, this is the liberation I grant you!"

Avy created a tornado around him and berserker to stop any unwanted interuptions. "Berserker, hack and slash me into one percent of my life, only then shall you stop, that is my wish." 

Berserker and Avy's eyes glinted in an Insanity of Unison, and he swung down. Chipping away at Avy's form, it was beautiful, Avy could feel his pain and damage flowing into Caster. This continued for a while, until the complusion of the command seal forced Berserker to stop before the final blow was struck.

That was it, Caster would be nothing more than a stain on the side of a Gundams arm.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2010)

Caster smiled as he heard Avy's declaration.

"Fool, allow me to finish the job for you!" 

Lightning came down from the sky and strike and kill both Avy and Berserker. However, there was something that Avy ha had not taken into account. The Arc was still with Caster, and he was using it to communicate with God all the while. His God was the god of the Israelites, the Christians, and the Muslims. Although many of his followers had at one time or another made war and violence against each other, but ultimately their combined worship had strengthened the power of his God over the ages. Among the powers afforded to his God was resurrection. Upon the moment of what would have been his death, a light engulfed his body and after it disappeared he arose as if unharmed.


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

The man reappeared in thr street just in time to see the next light show.

"Holy shit" he said as the people around him dropped dead.

Clearly the other two Servants won't last long against this monster. The pair fighting Caster were already badly wounded. It was time to pull out his cheap deus ex machina powers.

Pressing several buttons on his morphing bracelet, the scholic took the form of the giant douchebag that had him built.

His height tripled instantly. The average height man was now 18 feet tall and wearing ancient Greek clothing. A white beard cover his massive face.

"Three minute power left" The mechanical voice of the morphing bracelet said.

Not wasting anymore time, the scholic-turned-god raised his massive arm and held it pointing at Caster, palm open. An invisible force field appeared around them, a mile in length. It allowed people to enter, but prevented anyone with magic from exiting. Due to that effect, all powers that were connecting to the outside were instantly cut off.

"Sorry, you have to die" the god-scholic said, his voice loud enough to crack windows.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> The man reappeared in thr street just in time to see the next light show.
> 
> "Holy shit" he said as the people around him dropped dead.
> 
> ...



Caster smirked and thought, 'right were I thought you would be standing...'

In the exact place that Counter Guardian stood was a magic circle. But it hadn't been activated yet. But it would be now. Caster's clarvoiance was detailed enough to remember exactly how the Counter Guardian used his watch to stop  time. God had once explained Moses his concept of time. However God did it, he existed outside of time and space. A thousand years was as the twinkling of an eye to God.

So earlier during the war he recalled a Dio Brando and how he was able to use his power to stop time. But Time didn't really exist, it was merely a concept of the greater universe. In reality, all of the universe begins and ends in the same instance. So if one person was able to stop time for the world around him, wouldn't it also be possible to stop time within stopped time. He never had the opportunity to put it to the test before, but he would now. 

The Circle the Counter Guardian stood in was one that would copy a power used within it, and then recreate the effects of the same magic again using the Prana of whoever stood in it. Using the his recollections, Caster used an invisible force exact buttons needed to initiate the Timestop. At the same time, the seal on the ground also initiated it's own timestop. Effectively stopping time within stopped time. 

Moses didn't know how long it would take for the Counter Guardian's prana to run out. It could be 10 seconds or 10,000 years. But to Caster, and anyone who saw the Counter Guardian, it would appear as if the 18 foot god had simply disappeared within the twinkling of an eye.


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

The instant the scholic-god saw the circle, he knew there was only one way of escaping from it. He almost reached for his medallion, but then remembered the post-humans didn't need that. Instead, he simply teleported himself behind Caster just as the magus activated his trap. To the people watching, it would look as though he had simply vanished.

The form of the thunder god flickered for a moment, then solidified again. It seems the Servant tried to mess with his morphing bracelet. 

The Counter Guardian raised his hands. A circle appeared under Caster's feet. The ground vanished and a pit replaced it. This was the only way to deal with such an annoying overpowred jerk, and that was dropping him onto anotehr planet, the one named Tarterus.
_
Have fun with the titans_


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> The instant the scholic-god saw the circle, he knew there was only one way of escaping from it. He almost reached for his medallion, but then remembered the post-humans didn't need that. Instead, he simply teleported himself behind Caster just as the magus activated his trap. To the people watching, it would look as though he had simply vanished.
> 
> The form of the thunder god flickered for a moment, then solidified again. It seems the Servant tried to mess with his morphing bracelet.
> 
> ...



Caster had yet to deviate from the path of futures predicted by his clairvoyance. When the Counter Guardian moved to his new location he would only find himself standing in a circle, not only identical to the one he just left, but also linked directly to it. It's effects had not been stopped.


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Caster had yet to deviate from the path of futures predicted by his clairvoyance. When the Counter Guardian moved to his new location he would only find himself standing in a circle, not only identical to the one he just left, but also linked directly to it. It's effects had not been stopped.



The circle flashed....and did nothing at all, side from changing the scholic's form into that of Achilles. 

"Stop messing with my morphing bracelet" he said to Caster, before throwing a titanum spear protected by a force field at Caster.

right after he threw the spear, the scholic pressed several buttons on his morphing bracelet and once again took the shape of Zeus.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2010)

As the Counter guardian moved to activate his morphing bracelet again. Caster waved his staff and dodged the spear as he predicted it would fly in the same movement. Waving the staff activated a third circle which tied the one Guardian Stood in with the first. The circle the Counter Guardian stood in caused the morphing bracelet to act again. The new circle caused the first circle to activate causing the morphing bracelet to act a third time. The Circle then caused the Counter Gurdian to Morph again when it reached the circle he now stood in. 

Caster had foreseen the events until now, but he couldn't do so any longer now that he had dodged the lance. He may not need to though.  He may not need to though. The counter Guardian was now stuck in an infinite loop caused the circles and the morphing bracelet.

"Something has occurred to me," Moses said, "If the you have managed cut everything in here off from the outside, haven't you by the same measure cut yourself off from Alaya, and by extension the source of your own strength? Counter Guardians don't run out of strength because the infinite will of Alaya provides them strength. At least that's how it works for me when I am summoned as a Guardian instead of as a Servant. Has one who pretends to be Gods made himself Mortal to fight me?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 25, 2010)

"Defeat Caster is a simple matter of predicting where he'll teleport to, and hitting him with a sufficiently powerful Noble Phantasm before he can make another move. Of course, he still has a powerful barrier, but all that needs is a divine mystery that surpasses it. Neither Rider nor myself has the necessary skills to do such a thing, but the woman Saber could manage it easily." Lancer said from his chair, chewing slowly on his sandwich, savouring the taste. Food was exclusively for enjoyment when it came to Servants, the energy they gained from food was almost certainly less than the energy they lost from the actions involved in eating, and this was especially so for Lancer, who did not actually need the prana anyway.

"Although all things considered, I don't see him surviving long without a Master, and even if he does, he is still not a significant threat to any of us, certainly not as long as we stay in this house. I have offered a prayer and a request to the Buddha and the native Kami, and their influence in this land should prevent Caster from calling his miracles upon this house. While I may not be able to catch him, he is helpless to raise his hand against us, and even if he spends the rest of his days running, as far as I know the Holy Grail only needs to register the deaths of six Servants to declare a victor anyway." When it came to strategy, Lancer was fairly sure in his ability to come up with something passable even if it was not brilliant, and passable was all they really needed now. A passable strategy was always infinitely better than no strategy, and if they were to leave Caster to his own devices, it would be best for it to be because Caster was no threat.

"As for Matou's Saber, I have a request, Rider. I want to fight him alone, so place us in your Noble Phantasm where nobody can interrupt our fight. I owe him much for his cowardice." Indeed, Saber running away from the assault on the Emiya residence had been the direct cause of Archer's continued existence, the possibly irreversible damage to the alliance with the owner of one of the deadliest Noble Phantasms of all time, and very nearly killed Aarne Edefelt. If there was one Servant that Lancer absolutely had to defeat, even as the cost of his own life, that was Saber. There was nothing in this world that could deny that.


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> As the Counter guardian moved to activate his morphing bracelet again. Caster waved his staff and dodged the spear as he predicted it would fly in the same movement. Waving the staff activated a third circle which tied the one Guardian Stood in with the first. The circle the Counter Guardian stood in caused the morphing bracelet to act again. The new circle caused the first circle to activate causing the morphing bracelet to act a third time. The Circle then caused the Counter Gurdian to Morph again when it reached the circle he now stood in.
> 
> Caster had foreseen the events until now, but he couldn't do so any longer now that he had dodged the lance. He may not need to though.  He may not need to though. The counter Guardian was now stuck in an infinite loop caused the circles and the morphing bracelet.
> 
> "Something has occurred to me," Moses said, "If the you have managed cut everything in here off from the outside, haven't you by the same measure cut yourself off from Alaya, and by extension the source of your own strength? Counter Guardians don't run out of strength because the infinite will of Alaya provides them strength. At least that's how it works for me when I am summoned as a Guardian instead of as a Servant. Has one who pretends to be Gods made himself Mortal to fight me?"



The scholic wondered why caster had gone though all that just for a simple trick like this. Casually, he pulled the morphing bracelet off his arm and took his original form.

"Let's just say I'm a deus ex machina that can bring down gods" the scholic answered him.

"And here's another deus ex machina for you."

A brane hole opened up behind the scholic. It was a small bran hole, only 10 feet in height and half that in width. But it was enough.

He saw the curious looks on the servants and master's face.

"Do you want me to explain my powers? Well too bad. I don't want you knowing how my powers work."

As the scholic spoke, a man wearing simple armor stepped through the brane hole. A sword was attached to his belt and a shield was on his arm.

"Greetings, son of Duane. It's been a while since I last saw you. Is the old man there causing trouble?"


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

The scholic's response to the flood of water was to teleport away.

Achilles' response was to stand there. He had clashed with Gods before and overpowered them. A wall of water wouldn't move him. The wave of water smashed into him, but barely moved him at all. The same strength that had allowed him to defeat Aries prevented the wave from sweeping him off his feet.

The scholic flickered int existence behind Caster and closed off the brane hole.

"Fight me, magic man. Fight me fairly and without your cheap tricks. Or are you not a man?" Achilles said to Caster.


----------



## lambda (May 25, 2010)

"The Church? I don't mind getting you close, but I'm not  going to letting my Mobile Suit get seen by the citizens, they're terrified enough as it is."  As soon as Caster landed on his hands, Archer flew away reaching a position farabove the Kotomine's church in mere seconds. 

"I believe you can get the rest of the way all by yourself, right? I'm going to bring oàur MAster somewhere they can rest. You can join us afterward if you wish."
Caster jumped  off and Archer flew off again.


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2010)

Caster had flown away and for some reason had not noticed the whirl of wind that Berserker and Avy had been in still standing even though he had hit it with lightning.

When they were sure that Caster had left and reached Kotomine church the wind dispersed. One stepped Avy, human shaped once more, in a blemish free white suit, an Aura of Prana wrapped around him.

Berserker turned to look at Avy, eyes wide with wonder.
"Equalite, can work both ways my dear Maxi, and it is your skill you should know. The moment where God brought back Caster, I was also filled to brimming point with that holy energy, completely fixing me and healing me."

Avy ran a hand through his hair and smiled.
"And whats better is,"

Avy closed his eyes as if listening to something. And then he nodded. 
"Being filled with Casters energy means, I have access to the Arc now."

The white suit and human body, it was all a gift Avy the parasite had stolen using his back door entrance to the power of the one God. When Caster was filled so he, with the power of the almighty and we was not bound by its rules.

"Come Berserker we have work to do!"


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 25, 2010)

It was strange, but the mention of Berserker appeared to slip through the iron curtain that Matou had placed around herself, and it seemed to be the first reaction he had seen from her that was completely involuntary and altogether beyond her control. Shirou himself could never maintain a good poker face most of the time, but just knowing a bit about the girl sitting opposite him told him a lot about the situation. Matou losing control even slightly, with how her whole body suddenly tensed up and how she averted her eyes, was the sign of something that truly inspired terror within her, as though she was loath to even be in the presence of the Servant known as Berserker. Shirou could imagine why, for any being with the ability to twist men beyond recognition was one that was fearsome in every way, but what boiled within him was not fear, but rather a deep hatred for the great evil that was Berserker and a burning desire to protect anyone else from the same fate that had befallen the madmen that he had fought. He could not possibly fear Berserker however, for he had overcome that long ago. He had seen something that warped men and women even more than Berserker did, and if he still feared that he would be having constant nightmares instead of the dreamless nights he had now.

Then Batsu whispered in his ear, and his eyes widened in shock. He could manage enough self-control not to cough up all over their food, but he knew he would never manage to have a smooth reaction to anybody saying something like that. He wanted to deny the accusation, but if Matou had not heard what the chef had said, then he did not want to reveal it by yelling it out. He was most certainly not dating two girls at once. He was not even dating either of the girls before him, certainly not in any meaningful sense of the word. It was perhaps possible that his walk with Matou could be misconstrued for such, but as it was, Saber had merely been following around behind him until just recently, and they had not done anything remotely date-like, though that was possibly a mistake on Shirou's part. After all, she was a girl too, and a beautiful one at that. Even if it was not a date, it was only right that he could be sure she enjoyed herself. It was probably too late for that at this point though, so he filed that mental note away for later usage.

"I'm not against looking for Aarne either, though it seems a bit much to call so much firepower against Berserker. What do you think Saber?" Shirou himself was no strategist after all, while King Arthur had led the British in many a great battle. When it came to tactical judgement, he would trust his Servant for the most part, except when she felt like killing herself for no good reason. "But I think we can afford to wait just one day before we strike whether we bring in Lancer or not."

The truth was that Saber would need at least one more day to recharge enough prana to even try using Excalibur again, and he wanted their cooperation to coincide with the two Sabers' planned duel to throw that fight off schedule until he could get cooler heads to prevail, but neither Saber nor Matou needed to know that much.


----------



## Watchman (May 25, 2010)

Ah, the second of her Master's former allies. Saber's opinion on the the Master of Lancer was much the same as the Matou - they were both cunning and presumably skilled Magi with powerful Servants that she felt had taken advantage of her Master's good nature

The Edelfelt, however, was a different danger than the Matou - a far more obvious one. He was brash and arrogant and proud - and if his reaction to his defeat at Shirou's hands was anything to go by, that pride had been wounded in a manner that would drive him to 'redress the balance'. If they were in a tight spot, could they rely on him to support them?

However, unlike Matou's Servant, she had not had many problems with Servant Lancer. Though undoubtedly they would have to clash in this War, it would not be a fight to exterminate a hated creature such as Berserker's, or to defeat an intolerable ideology such as that of the other Saber's, but simply an honourable duel free of malice between two warriors.

And Lancer was indeed strong, and a worthy ally. If Berserker and his Master were as powerful as the Matou claimed, then his strength may be necessary to overcome their enemy. However, she would be hard-pressed to defend her Master if _either_ the Edelfelt or the Matou or their Servants chose to pounce on them in a moment of weakness, let alone both.

"Master of Saber, do you feel we can trust the Edelfelt?" It was obvious what Shirou's answer would be - her Master was innately good and trusting, to a point where she would suggest that he was _too_ trusting. He would undoubtedly support the Edelfelt just as he had instantly supported the Matou. 

So it was to the third member of the previous alliance that she turned, refraining from her usual habit of referring to her Servant as 'the other' Saber - she did not wish to unnecessarily aggravate her, after all. "Is he a person you would trust to watch your back?"


----------



## Xelloss (May 25, 2010)

After leaving caster the group head outside the city on the gundam, the night had already fallen... is been a long day a really long day, they descent outside the city as Archer lead the group to a abandon factory outside of the Shinto area of the city, they start walking to avoid any more disclosure of the war.

"God Archer you did a way to much on that battle my mana is rather low at the moment I would need a good night of rest and something to eat... still" looking behind she saw the towering man with index on Arm and the little kid called last order on his shoulders playing and talking rather vivid of video games and movies while the albino guy fallen behind looking around for enemies it seems... she missed her normal life.

A bit later they got on the base, Archer set a few devices around to detect intruders, while Iskander hold guard, the kid seems to have taken a keep interest into nurse the nun, as she say she was happy to have her master still alive, a little start over left eye but she was sleeping "Yo shithead I keep my promise you guys are safe so I am going to go for now call me if you need me..." disappearing on the air... Satsuki just got close to the nun to inspect her... her clothes coated in red she set herself to rest on the wall "Archer I am gonna rest for a while wake up if anything happen or when Index wake up" and fall sleep


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2010)

Archer had carried Caster as far as he could, but the barrier that prevented Caster's escape had also prevented theirs. Caster left from the Gundam, "I'm not going to lie to to you, the odds I face now are almost insurmountable. I'll leave it to you if you decide to get involved any further or not. My enemy is a Counter Guardian. I will do my best to win."

Caster reached down to the ground and picked up a hand full of dust. As the dust slipped from his fingers it transformed into mosquitoes. Their numbers continued to multiplied endlessly until they filled the entire every inch of the entire barrier. The insects did not bite Caster, they didn't bite Avy because of his ability that tied him to Caster. But they spread threw the whole of the area biting anything they could.


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

"Oh shit," the scholic said as he saw the wave of mosquitoes. Quickly, he shifted into slow time, freezing the world around him. He then teleported to the frozen Caster. 

"I'llbetakingmymorphingbraceletnowbye" He said as he swiped the morphing braclet and teleported back.

Making sure it was working, he pressed several buttons and took the form of Hephaestus, the artificer.

"What do you plan to do, Son of Duane?" Achilles asked him.

"Holy crap, I forgot you could move into slow time" the scholic said while working.

"I need to get the people out of here first. I don't want anyone here dying"

Finally, after half a minute, the scholic had finished his work. A bright beam of blue light shot out from the device and swept up every non-insect being. The area inside the barrier was now empty. Next, the device shot out another blue beam of light, this time straight into space.

"Now time to deal with those damn mosquitoes." the scholic said to Achilles.

The mosquitoes were still frozen in mid-flight, as both Achilles and the scholic had not left slow-time yet. Shedding the form of Hephaestus, the scholic took on the form of Zeus. He opened a brane hole to Tatarus, which drew all the mosquitoes in. As soon as the mosquitoes were gone, he quickly closed the hole. There was no need to poison the Earth after all.

"Morphing Bracelet out of power" a mechanical voice said.

"Goddamnit" the scholic said as he returned to his original form.

He stepped out of slow-time, exhausted from all the stuff he had just done. He took two steps and fell on the floor. he reached for the device, pressed a few buttons, and undid the blue beam. Everyone flashed back into existence. He tried to stand up, but couldn't. Ah well, he thought, he'll settle for sitting down and resting.

"Achilles, can you go after that guy for me?" the scholic asked the killer.

"normally I would refuse, but you did help me in the past. I will help you this time" the fleet-footed killer said.

Without waiting for a reply, Achilles ran off after Caster.

"Crap, he's going to stand out like a sore thumb."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2010)

Moses stretched his hand towards the Heavens, and darkness consumed the entire area covered by the barrier that prevented anyone from leaving the area. It was already dark because of the night, but the new darkness blackened out even objects that created their own light. There was nothing that could be seen at all.

Moses prayed and relied on his faith to guide his actions and he began to travel down a winding path to his next destination.  Moses projected a mental mind of the Counter Guardian. "Prepare yourself, for you face the only man to speak to God Face to Face."


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

"Which god? there are hundreds. Be a bit more specific maybe?" The scholic asked.


-------------

Achilles ran towards the magic man. That man's magic was nothing compared to the magic he had seen. He would hold down that man and cut out his entrails.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2010)

Moses continued to move. Although no one could see it, he reached his hand into produced a handful of black powder into air. As it spread everyone in the whole of area broke out in terrible, painful boils.

Caster's message continued, "My God is the greatest of all Gods. He is stronger than the gods of the Egyptians, the Greek, the Norse. Hundreds of so called gods have fallen before him. So many have been forgotten even to history due to his Legacy. My God is a god you cannot possibly tale the form of. Do you doubt my words?"


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Moses continued to move. Although no one could see it, he reached his hand into produced a handful of black powder into air. As it spread everyone in the whole of area broke out in terrible, painful boils.
> 
> Caster's message continued, "My God is the greatest of all Gods. He is stronger than the gods of the Egyptians, the Greek, the Norse. Hundreds of so called gods have fallen before him. So many have been forgotten even to history due to his Legacy. My God is a god you cannot possibly tale the form of. Do you doubt my words?"



The scholic waited for a second, then asked "Pospero? The Quiet? Setebos?"
=================================
Achilles arrived just as Caster started his next attack. As Caster released the powder, Achilles took out his god-forged heat-seeking titanium spear and threw it at Caster. As the spear left his hand, he ran at the Servant, sword in hand.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2010)

Now was the time that Moses' prayer of guidance had lead him to. As he turned Moses leaned back and swung upwards with the Staff created by God. When it hit the spear it turned into a snake that was flung away from Moses. In that same instant the Arc appeared in Achilles path. It moved freely on it's own. No matter which way Achilles went forward the Arc would be there to block his path.

A message was sent back to the Scholic, "Continue guessing, you will see him soon."


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Now was the time that Moses' prayer of guidance had lead him to. As he turned Moses leaned back and swung upwards with the Staff created by God. When it hit the spear it turned into a snake that was flung away from Moses. In that same instant the Arc appeared in Achilles path. It moved freely on it's own. No matter which way Achilles went forward the Arc would be there to block his path.
> 
> A message was sent back to the Scholic, "Continue guessing, you will see him soon."



Achilles did not waver. Nor did he stop. Moving into slow time, Achilles ran around the Arc and continued moving towards Caster, shifting out of slow time as he cleared the Arc.

"Fight me, servant of feces, slave to the lord of flies! Fight me like a man!" Achilles shouted as he drew closer.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2010)

As Achilles closed the Tent of Meeting formed over the Arc of the Covenant behind him.

"The cloud then covered the Tent of Meeting, and the glory of Yahweh filled the Dwelling." Exodus 40:34

A cloud formed at the dwelling, and the Glory of Yahweh entered into the barrier and into the dwelling. The cloud arose from the dwelling, and a bright fire formed within the cloud, alone in the darkness that covered the city it's light alone shone brightly.

Caster sent a mental message to the Counter Guardian, but spoke aloud to Achilles as well. He said, "My God is the God is Israel, God of the Jews, the Christians, and the Muslims. And now, he is among us. Yahweh, please, help me. Please protect me, and help me to the end this war. I no longer care about the wish and the Grail. Too many innocent people have died in this war for no reason other than that wish. Please, help me stop this pointless war."


----------



## lambda (May 25, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin tilted her head in thought. She had not spent much time with Aarne Edelfelt, barely half a day, and so could not honestly pretend to know him. But the events of the half a day might be enough for her to get a general picture of the man.

Confident, cunning and pragmatic. Despite his bad showing against Shirou, he had seemed to be a competent enough magus to Rin's eyes, though not nearly on her level. Everything you'd expect from a chosen representative of the Association and the respected house of Edelfelt. While he was not nearly on her level in neither skill nor talent, Rin supposed the man could easily be thought as an "ideal" magus.

Not someone you could trust with anything you valued, in short. After all, magi dealt in power and death, using whatever means necessary to get your hands on the first while evading the latter. To be heartless in peace and merciless in war, that's what being a magus was about.

And yet. "I think we can trust him for the time being." Was the answer she finally gave to Saber.

"Magi are self-interested and ruthless, but that's exactly why being trustworthy is essential. If you can't be trusted in our world, you might as well find yourself a deep hole and pray for the Association decide you're not dangerous. The fact that Aarne belongs to the distinguished Edelfelt family only make this truer, he'll have his family's reputation to uphold."

"Edelfelt wouldn't shed any tears if we were defeated but I don't believe he will attack us, not after we promised we wouldn't fight until our Servants were the last left."

"And even if the Master turns out to be the worst kind of scum, the Servant is upright enough for the whole of China. Unless he has a backup Servant hidden somewhere, Edelfelt will be better off helping us rather than alienate him."



Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Archer nodded. "I'll be keeping guard then."


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> As Achilles closed the Tent of Meeting formed over the Arc of the Covenant behind him.
> 
> "The cloud then covered the Tent of Meeting, and the glory of Yahweh filled the Dwelling." Exodus 40:34
> 
> ...



"Ah well, in that case I have a gift for you." the scholic said to Caster.

All around Caster, brane holes opened. Headless mechanical beings with leather hoods slowly walked out of the brane holes. They were unintelligent and quite stupid. They only knew how to obey the one command built into them. Kill all Jews.

Long killing blades extended from the Voynix's hands. Each of them crouched, them leapt at Caster, their blades all pointing towards him.
============================

"I will not listen to you, slave of dung. I will instead kill you and offer your head to the headless Zeus I killed." Achilles said, not stopping. Around him, the Voynix appeared and took their leap. Achilles followed and jumped at Caster.


----------



## Serp (May 26, 2010)

Caster had asked God to help it was at that Moment that the white suited Avy flew straight into their path and stood beside the counter guardian.

Avy whispered to Berserker and then whispered to himself he had done something, asked God for something, something to come into play later.

"Greetings Counter Guardian, I am Aventur? the new appointed light bringer. Caster is correct his god is greater than the others, so I offer you my help, the gift of the God Almighty." 

Berserker had joined the fight next to Achilles. Swinging Gullotine at Caster.

Avy reached into the power of the arc and spoke to God. "Father I am not a holy man, I have commited many sins, and my paths are paved with blood. But right now I ask you not to listen to this man, Moses of the hebrews has committed Sin also, so I ask you to do one thing."

Avy raised his hand and pointed it towards Caster. "I know that this might kill me also, but fuck it. GOD rain down your wrath upon the sinful! And not to help us mortals again." 

Avy turned to the counter Guardian. "I'm doing your job you know." And then the heavens opened up and down rained the a beam of holy energy.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2010)

A Cylindrical Barrier formed around Caster. He struck the ground as his attackers grew near, creating a water cannon that propelled him far into the air above. Now that Yahweh had entered the barrier that had previously been keeping out of the battle, Caster had once again re-established his connection with his God.

In the air and in prayer he bade God strike down the Mechanical beasts and the man named Achilles with a sacred flame. He bade them, "Lord please, show them the same mercy they would show your servant."

(Note: Achilles and the Voynix's aren't Counter Guaridans, so striking them down doesn't violate your ruling on the matter.)

Verse: "For those I have compassion; I show compassion" - God

Whither or not he would be struck down by Avy's request, that would be up to God to Decide if Caster had been Sinful enough to warrant it. God had always shown compassion for Moses in the past.


----------



## Crimson King (May 26, 2010)

The Voynix around Achilles exploded into flames. yet, the same flames passed by him harmlessly. It was not his fate to die that day, nor was it fate to die by fire.

Ignoring the flames, Achilles landed on the ground and pulled out another spear. This one was created in the forge of the artificer and enhanced with nanotechnology and force fields. A tracking device allowed the titanium spear to follow its target even through space and time. With a mighty throw, Achilles threw the spear at Caster.

"If you only had surrendered, I might have considered making your dung-god my slave." Achilles said as he threw the spear.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2010)

As Achilles threw his spear, his first spear he had thrown earlier and that Moses had turned into a snake struck Achilles by the heel with it's poisoned fangs. Afterward's it changed forms into that of an Arrow.

As Moses saw the Lance approach he quickly and quietly prayed, "Lord, please protect your servant form the lance." And so caster was surrounded by a powerful barrier that protected him from the lance, for even though it could track a target across space and time, Yahweh existed above such concepts as Space and Time. In the instant the lance would come in contact with that barrier, the spear's barrier would break first and the Spear would be destroyed.

As Moses sailed threw the air, an Angel entered the barrier and caught him. Other angels began to energy the barrier, called by Yahweh's presence. As he gathered his thoughts he said, "Lord, please turn your wrath upon the Counter Guardian. He is a man who fights in the guise of false Gods, and a heretic of the highest order.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 26, 2010)

Saber had returned to the Matou mansion, he had walked back casually, and as a result, the sun set well before he arrived. He recalled something once he opened the door. 

This house was foul, even if it looked normal, the appearance was meaningless once you had seen the house's true interior. That foul basement from which he was summoned, that abhorrent room in which his master was tortured throughout her years, the knowledge that such a room existed would be enough to deter anyone from wishing to enter this place. However for the time being, this was Saber's home and he would need to live in the vile nature it projected.

His thoughts drifted back towards Arthur, and rightly so, he would duel with her tomorrow. The knowledge Saber had on her fighting ability was incredibly limited, the fight he had with her before was a mere display of domination. As a strategist, Saber felt it was necessary to give any opponent some though, but as a fighter, Saber was certain he could defeat an enemy, who was at his knees before. His confidence was duly deserved, El Cid Campeador was unrivaled in single combat, there was no reason to give this issue any further thought. 

However, he reached that same conclusion many times before, yet his thoughts always fell back to the topic.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

Assassin's head perked up as he sensed another enter the house, eager to see his Master's return, and recognised the swordsman that stood in the doorway. He had only seen him twice - when he had spied on Rider fighting him in the courtyard of that Japanese-style house, and again when he had sneaked out of the basement to go kill earlier today.

Evidently, this was Servant Saber, his Master's original summon, and one he did not know very well from the brief glimpses of him that he had had.

"Greetings, Saber," he said from his position at the entrance to the basement. "Where is our Master?"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 26, 2010)

"Our master? Riesbyfe?" Saber questioned, that was the only other 'servant' his Master had taken in, and although he couldn't see the Servant he was certain that this wasn't her. The voice was completely different, and by all accounts he did not know that a Servant had been eliminated from the war.

Did Rin actually keep such important information from him? Did she eliminate a Master and then take in the Servant, without telling him? Ridiculous, this man must be lying. Today, when Saber does not have the means to fight back, keeping the Servant from violence would be preferable.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

Assassin smiled, and took a step forward.

"Oh? You didn't know? I've been in this house for at least a day and you didn't even _realize_." He chuckled, and uncloaked himself, exposing his revolting features for the other Servant to see. "I am Servant Assassin, the other Servant of the Matou. A pleasure to finally meet you."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 26, 2010)

This is why he had been worried about Servant Assassin, without an instinct skill, Saber had little ability to detect those he could not see with his eyes. This man was almost certainly lying. Saber knew that he and Rin didn't exactly have a budding Servant-Master relationship, but hiding the existence of another Servant? Doubtful.

"It looks like Rin's amassed a small army, between the two of us." Saber ignored Assassin and went to find a place to sit. Still, this Servant Assassin didn't seem threatening, and if Saber could make it another day, he'd have an easy path to victory, in this Holy Grail War.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

Assassin's grew even further, but he didn't say another word to Saber, instead using the link he had with his Master to contact her.

_"Somebody's been keeping secrets, Master,"_ he said in a chirpy, sing-song voice. _"Keeping secrets from one Servant about the other, tsk tsk. How are we ever meant to get along if Saber doesn't even think we have the same Master?"_


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

Rin's breath caught as the amused voice of Assassin burted into her head out of the blue. "_What did you do, you fool?Where are you? You didn't show yourself to Saber did you?"_


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

"_I'm at home, trying to get acquainted with your other Servant. Is there a problem with that?"_


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "_I'm at home, trying to get acquainted with your other Servant. Is there a problem with that?"_


Rin snarled internally._" Of course it's a problem! What's the point of having you as an Assassin if your actions can be blamed on me? Why did you think I told you not to be seen or heard!? _

_"Fix this, Assassin. I don't know how, but I don't want to be directly associated with you publicly."_


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

Assassin did the mental equivalent of a shrug in response to his Master's anger. It was interesting that she was prepared to lie to her own dear Servant, but this situation was easily salvageable.

He gave a short chuckle before addressing Saber again.

"I have to say, I never expected you to swallow that lie so readily. Are you always this gullible, Saber?" Assassin sauntered over to where he sat and pulled up a seat next to him. "The old man told me his granddaughter and her Servant may need some help, but it looks like you need more than expected if you'll accept what a stranger says without even challenging them. Though I guess it doesn't make much difference in the end - my Master ordered me to help you and yours, so we're on the same team."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 26, 2010)

"Oh? Just who is this Master of yours so willing to lend Rin a helping hand?" Saber asked, he wasn't sure why the Assassin was changing his story, not that it mattered to him. Why should Saber care if this really was a new Servant of Rin's? He shouldn't, so he doesn't. The topic of interest now was Assassin's Master.

Saber's knowledge of Rin's past was hardly encyclopedic, but he couldn't recall anyone particularly kind or helpful. Saber knew that the only point in time this alliance could have happened was while he was at Church this morning. It was the only time he was really away from Rin during this entire war. She had called for help during that time as well.

_"What happened while I was at church this morning?"_ Saber asked Rin, trying to procure more information on the situation, without being obvious.


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

Now it was Saber's turn? Well, that wasn't surprising was it?

_"What about this morning? Why the sudden interest?"_


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 26, 2010)

"I was going to look for Aarne anyway, but I have no idea where he could possibly be. I can't say if he would help us even if we did find him though. A magus is one of the most selfish things in the world, and he has no reason to have any love for Fuyuki or its people." Shirou knew more about Aarne than just about anybody at the table, and that little bit of knowledge was more than enough for him to form an opinion. Shirou knew full well that Aarne did not like him and would probably never abide by him, especially when Shirou could not be the loyal soldier that he wanted. A magus and a superhero were just diametrically opposed beings, and Shirou always knew that he only considered himself a magus for convenience. He was merely one who used magecraft as a means to an end, and Kiritsugu had always told him to consider himself a magecraft user rather than a magus, because most magi would sooner kill him than accept a heretic like Shirou into their ranks. After all, what use was a person who used magecraft without striving for Magic and the Spiral of Origin?

"On the other hand, Hong, or rather, Lancer seems like the type that would care about people getting hurt, so even if the Master disagrees we might get the Servant's help anyway." Shirou considered the odds of something like that ever happening fairly slim, but if he did cross paths with Aarne before actually fighting Berserker, it would probably not hurt to just ask. While a Master and Servant could not be said to share an equal relationship, Servants were all great heroes from all parts of history, all with their own strong values and stronger wills, and denying a Servant the right to do as he wished without a good reason was essentially a waste of a Command Spell. Shirou could say he knew that first hand, with Saber being just as hard-headed as was to be expected of the King of Knights. Of course, it was too bad for Saber that Shirou himself was far more stubborn than she was, and would never give up on what he thought was right no matter what the world threw at him.

"Of course, this is all assuming we find Aarne, which is somewhat unlikely, all things considered. More importantly Matou, what happened between you and Berserker?" A Servant definitely broke into her house in the morning, and Shirou could only assume that it was Berserker, based on her response to his name. Plus, he had met every other Servant apart from Assassin, and none of them seemed the type. Archer would have destroyed the house from a mile away, Caster would not have entered the house physically, Rider would definitely have left a calling card, if Lancer had broken in, he would have broken a dozen other things as well, and it being either Saber was just plain nonsensical. Assassin he knew nothing about, but judging from the name, Matou should probably have died if Assassin attacked, and breaking down the door seemed altogether too unsubtle for an Assassin, who were supposed to be the masters of subterfuge.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

"You must have seen her grandfather by now, surely?" The abominable Magus that simply-wouldn't-die would not be his first choice to pretend to be his Master, but it was a convenient enough alibi. 

"And so we are on the same side. Since you two are having such a hard time defeating other Servants, he's instructed me to lend you a helping hand."

-----

"I do not think we should go out of our way to look for him," Saber decided after hearing both Rin and Shirou's views. "We have no idea where he is, or if he will even agree to help us. However, if we do come across him then I have no reservations with us at least trying."

And now came the hard part. She took a breath to steel herself before continuing.

"Since... we have an alliance, and a common foe... I will postpone the duel I have arranged with Servant Saber until Berserker is defeated, or unless he attacks me first. Beyond the death of Berserker, I promise nothing."


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

Rin willfully ignored Shirou's question. Whatever had happened during her time under Zouken's control was best left forgotten, and not even Shirou's misguided attempt at caring would change that fact.

Instead she returned the discussion to what truly mattered for their plan, the incongruity in their attitude. "Wait, how come neither of you know how to find him?" She'd talked as though she was adressing the both of them but she turned fully toward the small Saber, singling her out. "If both you and the Edelfelt managed escaped Caster's attack safely,why did you lose contact with him? Shouldn't you have stayed together?"


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

Ah, another question Saber had expected she would be called upon to answer sooner or later, and another one she had not hoped she would not be asked. Remembering the pitiful state she had been in throughout that battle was not something she cared to do, and not even her Master had had the situation as to how he ended up in the Einzbern Castle properly explained to him - she could see that Shirou did wish to know though he was attempting not to show it. Closing her eyes, she began to speak.

"After Servant Saber retreated from the battlefield along with you, we were outmatched by our foes. Servant Lancer was fighting Servant Archer elsewhere, whilst Shirou fought the Master of Archer, who was... formidable. Stronger than any human should be." She recalled the girl, one hand piercing the stomach of her Master, the other crushing his wrist. _And swords. Swords sprouting through Emiya Shirou's body, protuding from his every wound._ "And your Riesbyfe fought what I assume must have been Servant Assassin." She grimaced and chose not to include where she had been at the time. No doubt the Matou would pick up on it anyway, but hopefully she would have the tact not to pry further.

"The battle seemed hopelessly lost, _before_ Servant Caster and his Master arrived, but rather than simply kill us, they offered to spare our lives if we surrendered that battle." She opened her eyes at that point to lock gazes with the Matou. "And I prioritised the survival of my Master, and accepted. That is all. The Edelfelt and Servant Lancer escaped under their own power not long after that, and I do not know where they went."


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

Rin stared at the Servant skeptically. "So what, they caught us with our pants down, beat us down to an inch of our life... and suddenly they spared you for the hell of it?" She asked deapan.

And where were you during all that, Saber? She didn't ask. After the number her Servant had done on the girl, she'd probably been easy picking for Caster.

"So you lost and surrendered, what happened after that? Did they give a reason for their actions? Did they do something to you? Asked for something?"

Rin cut off her rapidfire questioning, before her disbelief gave way to genuine anger. They'd almost lost everything because what, a whim of their opponents? Rin had no difficulty to accept the attempt at her life. That's what a war was, after all. What she had issue with was action that made no sense, She needed to understand. She needed answers.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

Saber was not inclined to betray the secrets Index and Satsuki had entrusted her with.

Though she had chosen to follow and protect her Master instead of responding to Archer's summons and forcing Shirou to abide by the agreement she'd made, she still considered them allies, and if their assertion that they could win the Grail War without further bloodshed or the sacrifice of Ilyasviel von Einzbern was correct, she was sure it would be an option she would choose to follow.

"They simply decided there was more use in me alive and fighting alongside them than dead. After the battle, we simply returned to their base where Shirou and I were allowed to heal, helped to fight off an attack by Rider, and were then allowed to leave without any problems when Shirou wished to confirm your safety."


----------



## Crimson King (May 26, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> As Achilles threw his spear, his first spear he had thrown earlier and that Moses had turned into a snake struck Achilles by the heel with it's poisoned fangs. Afterward's it changed forms into that of an Arrow.
> 
> As Moses saw the Lance approach he quickly and quietly prayed, "Lord, please protect your servant form the lance." And so caster was surrounded by a powerful barrier that protected him from the lance, for even though it could track a target across space and time, Yahweh existed above such concepts as Space and Time. In the instant the lance would come in contact with that barrier, the spear's barrier would break first and the Spear would be destroyed.
> 
> As Moses sailed threw the air, an Angel entered the barrier and caught him. Other angels began to energy the barrier, called by Yahweh's presence. As he gathered his thoughts he said, "Lord, please turn your wrath upon the Counter Guardian. He is a man who fights in the guise of false Gods, and a heretic of the highest order.



The snake tried to bite Achilles, but broke its fangs on his heel instead. Quantum probability has decreed that Achilles' chances of dying by a snake was zero, so Achilles will not die from the snake.

"fight me without your magic, man of crabs!" Achilles shout at him.
-----------------------------------
The scholic checked over his gear. Most of it seemed fine, but the bracelet was still out of power. It also seemed the stun baton had been quite damaged by the lightning bolt, resulting it only being able to give a small shock instead of the 50 000 volts. No wonder the two he had zapped didn't collapse.
----------------------------------
The lines were everywhere. On the people, in the street, even in the air itself. And so they have been for years. It was a gift, but at the same time a curse.

A beautifully crafted sword. The sharp edge and the plain yet master-crafted handle were the result of a blade rid of all impure elements. Months of work had gone into the making of this sword, its crafting rivaling the best of ancient times.

The gray eyes opened, unfocused as they stared into the air. Sword in hand, clothed in outdated kimono, eyes staring at the fault in the air. A perfectly executed swing of the sword. The air parted as the blade passed through the line. The person disappeared from the room.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2010)

Angels converged on Achilles and the Voynix. The angles drew their celestial blades and attempted to make short work of the Voynix that were not programmed to kill them. A tall, wearing golden armor, and holding a sword wreathed in flames, stood between Achilles and Moses. "We will be your opponents, for now."

============

Meanwhile the Angel that had been carrying Caster dropped him a few hundred feet in the air above the Scholic. Caster waved his wand and created a wall of three hundred feet wide traveling towards the ground beneath him to try and catch the Counter Guardian off guard and crush him while he checked his equipment.


----------



## Crimson King (May 26, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Angels converged on Achilles and the Voynix. The angles drew their celestial blades and attempted to make short work of the Voynix that were not programmed to kill them. A tall, wearing golden armor, and holding a sword wreathed in flames, stood between Achilles and Moses. "We will be your opponents, for now."
> 
> ============
> 
> Meanwhile the Angel that had been carrying Caster dropped him a few hundred feet in the air above the Scholic. Caster waved his wand and created a wall of three hundred feet wide traveling towards the ground beneath him to try and catch the Counter Guardian off guard and crush him while he checked his equipment.



Without answering, Achilles charged at the angel, his sword raised and shield in front of him.
--------------------------------------------
"Oh come on" the scholic said as he shifted into slow time. The rumbling beneath the ground had given away the attack. He gathered up his equipment and teleported back to the restaurant. He did't need some old man chasing him.

He shifted out of slow time as soon as he arrived.


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Saber was not inclined to betray the secrets Index and Satsuki had entrusted her with.
> 
> Though she had chosen to follow and protect her Master instead of responding to Archer's summons and forcing Shirou to abide by the agreement she'd made, she still considered them allies, and if their assertion that they could win the Grail War without further bloodshed or the sacrifice of Ilyasviel von Einzbern was correct, she was sure it would be an option she would choose to follow.
> 
> "They simply decided there was more use in me alive and fighting alongside them than dead. After the battle, we simply returned to their base where Shirou and I were allowed to heal, helped to fight off an attack by Rider, and were then allowed to leave without any problems when Shirou wished to confirm your safety."


 Rin took a second to take in what she'd just heard, and then centered a harsh glare at Shirou, her face flush with barely restrained fury. "So must I understand you agreed to another alliance?  With the very people who tried to kill us?" She hissed darkly.

Despite the affirmation that they'd come to her to check on her safety , Rin could only curse at the absence of her own Saber." How many conflicting comitment do you intend to take, Emiya-kun?" She finished frostily.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

"Shirou made no such agreement - it was mine alone." Saber said sternly. "When we were asked to return to them to aid them in some battle a few hours ago, Shirou refused, because he would rather spend the day with you."

He was many things, her Master, some praiseworthy, others less so, but Saber would not tolerate this girl's attacks on him. She was here to protect him, first and foremost - that was her duty as a Servant. "I have known Shirou for only a day, and yet already I know he is honest and loyal to a fault. His first action upon leaving were to ensure you were safe, and his next plan was to do the same for the Edelfelt. He did not even _consider_ betraying you. You have known him for longer, so you surely must know _that_ to be true."


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

It was a very good thing they were in such a public place, with Kotomine Kirei standing right on the other side of the room. Otherwise, Rin would have done something regrettable, Servant be damned. 

"So explain." Rin snapped. "What's your game? Do you intend to pick and choose where and when you'll hold your promises? The next time Caster come for us, are you going to stand on the sidelines and leave with the winner?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Without answering, Achilles charged at the angel, his sword raised and shield in front of him.
> --------------------------------------------
> "Oh come on" the scholic said as he shifted into slow time. The rumbling beneath the ground had given away the attack. He gathered up his equipment and teleported back to the restaurant. He did't need some old man chasing him.
> 
> He shifted out of slow time as soon as he arrived.



The angles fought with a precision gained with millenia of training with one another. The Arc Angel struck for Achilles shield arm while another came from behind swinging at his sword arm. A third Angel appeared behind Achilles swinging down with a flaming Great Sword as if attempting to split the man in half.

======================

As he fell towards the ground Caster created a small barrier in the air, not even large enough for a person to enter.  Like the barrier that surrounded the battlefield it allow things to enter, but not leave. He slowed his descent with a an area of resisting force as he fell.

Being able to see the future was a blessing at times. The Scholic had gone where he wanted him to. As he appeared in the restaurant, invisible hands began to grab at the Counter Guardian's belongings and carry them away. They didn't intend to stop at the morphing bracelet and the stun baton. They weren't even going to try to stop at the devise that stopped time. The hands that attacked the Counter Guardian where going to strip him naked before they finished.

Once they grabbed their assigned items they carried them away back in the direction Caster was.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

"My loyalty is to my Master," Saber said, her tone taking on an iron edge. "And as you already know, he would rather fight alongside you than alongside Caster, and thus, _so will I_. That is because my Master believes in you. He has nothing for you but good intentions.

Can we say the same for you? Whilst you constantly question us, we have told you nothing but the truth. But we visited your home, Matou, and there was no infestation like you have claimed twice now. If we are going to trade accusations throughout the night, then I must ask - why are you lying to us? What are you hiding from us? Why should we _trust_ Matou Rin?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 26, 2010)

lambda said:


> "So explain." Rin snapped. "What's your game? Do you intend to pick and choose where and when you'll hold your promises? The next time Caster come for us, are you going to stand on the sidelines and leave with the winner?"





Watchman said:


> Can we say the same for you? Whilst you constantly question us, we have told you nothing but the truth. But we visited your home, Matou, and there was no infestation like you have claimed twice now. If we are going to trade accusations throughout the night, then I must ask - why are you lying to us? What are you hiding from us? Why should we _trust_ Matou Rin?"



Passing by, Batsu tossed a sharp look, something that seemed to stare into the souls of the two girls. "If you're going to quarrel, please do so outside. I enjoy having you both here, but your squabble is disturbing the customers." Batsu said, his voice and look not allowing either of them to object, going so far as to lose his normal verbal tic. Walking away from the table, Batsu slipped back into his normal self and continued waiting the other customers, writing down orders and bringing out plates.


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

"You're right." Rin said, contrite. "I'm sorry for this, Batsu." She added with a bow.
Standing up, she continued. "Since we've finished here, we should have left a long time ago. Put it on my brother's tab, as usual." 

Quickly, she exited the restaurant. The shop was setup on the plaza of Shinto, pretty much the best location you could hope for in this part of town. Rin sat down on a nearby bench and put her face in her hands, sighing tiredly. She had to calm down, she was hardly in danger with these two. Shirou was an idiot who kept pushing the wrong buttons, but he meant well. Saber was not nearly as foolish, but she was just as straightforward and upright. The situation had spiraled out of her control and she had done what she could to get away from it safely, even if that had been more luck than anything.

Taking a deep breath, her head rose as she heard the approaching steps.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 26, 2010)

lambda said:


> Now it was Saber's turn? Well, that wasn't surprising was it?
> 
> _"What about this morning? Why the sudden interest?"_



_"It's because I hadn't seen you during that time, up until then I had some idea of what you were doing, but I'm pretty sure I missed something important."_ 

Saber conferred with Rin, he didn't know what had happened, but Rin hadn't given an immediate answer...although that's not too strange for her to play a game like that. He could say they were similar in that regard.

_"Are you still having lunch? It's past 8:00."_


----------



## Crimson King (May 26, 2010)

The sound of boots is heard. The person in the kimono stepped into the restaurant. The sword glinting as it reflected light from the lamps in the restaurant. The unfocused eyes staring into nothing. Three quick slashes into the invisible air, and the floating items fell to the ground. The gray eyes turned towards the man picking up the items.

--------------------------------------------

The scholic watched the entire scene. His mouth went dry as the invisible hands dispersed. So this was the famed avatar of Akasha he had heard so much about. He would never have imagined that the rumors were actually talking about this girl. He did not study much swordplay, but watching the Trojan War for ten years had given him much information. The three strokes of the sword were flawless, with not wasted movement. Even if her target had been that jackass Zeus, he was certain she could have cut him down.

As the unfocused gray eyes stared at him ,he quickly snapped back to reality and gathered his stuff. 

"Er..thanks for the help." he said to the avatar.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2010)

Caster was baffled by the young woman who swung her sword three times and destroyed the hands without touching them. He didn't understand how she did it, but did accept that she seemingly needed to swing blades around to do it. That's when an idea occurred to Caster, "Oh, this is too easy!"

Caster made his way to restaurant. On the way there he put an enchantment on the young woman with the sword. The enchantment made it so that whatever object she picked up would turn into a snake when it touched her hands. He'd never seen anybody cut anything with a snake before. If the girl could do it it would be a first.


----------



## Crimson King (May 26, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Caster was baffled by the young woman who swung her sword three times and destroyed the hands without touching them. He didn't understand how she did it, but did accept that she seemingly needed to swing blades around to do it. That's when an idea occurred to Caster, "Oh, this is too easy!"
> 
> Caster made his way to restaurant. On the way there he put an enchantment on the young woman with the sword. The enchantment made it so that whatever object she picked up would turn into a snake when it touched her hands. He'd never seen anybody cut anything with a snake before. If the girl could do it it would be a first.



The spell began to wrap itself around the avatar. Without paying attention to it, the avatar swung her sword and ended the spell. The unfocused eyes looked at the direction Caster was in.

----------------------------------------------
"Taste death, harpies!" Achilles shouted. He used his shield as ram and smashed it into the face of the Archangel. At the same time, he reversed his grip on his sword and stabbed at the angel going for his arm. He had managed to twist his body enough so that the attack of the third angel passed less than a centimeter away from him.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2010)

The Arch Angel backed off stunned and recovering from a busted nose. He asked the obvious question, "Who is this guy!?"

More angels began to surround him as the injured Angel backed off.

===============

Caster was somewhat surprised, "She canceled the enchantment before it could take effect. Who is she I wonder?"

'If that's the case, I might as well assume the only way I can make the spell work on her is if the spell takes effect before I cast it.'

He would need Yahweh's help for this one, he went to work casting the same spell, on this time he would use Yahweh's help to make it take effect before he actually cast it.


----------



## Crimson King (May 26, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> The Arch Angel backed off stunned and recovering from a busted nose. He asked the obvious question, "Who is this guy!?"
> 
> More angels began to surround him as the injured Angel backed off.
> 
> ...



"I am Achilles, son of Peleus, killer of Gods! Now die, foul harpies!" Achilles said as he stabbed at the Angels. While he attacked with his right hand, he battered away angels with his left.
------------------------------------------
The avatar made a single slash in the air and disappeared. She reappeared right behind Caster. Before the Servant had time to react, she stabbed out with her sword, not at the Servant, but at his connection with his God.


----------



## lambda (May 26, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> _"It's because I hadn't seen you during that time, up until then I had some idea of what you were doing, but I'm pretty sure I missed something important."_
> 
> Saber conferred with Rin, he didn't know what had happened, but Rin hadn't given an immediate answer...although that's not too strange for her to play a game like that. He could say they were similar in that regard.
> 
> _"Are you still having lunch? It's past 8:00."_


 "_I don't know, alright? I was ko pratically the entire time you were away. I didn't even wake up for whatever happened downstairs._" Rin admitted with an irritated sigh.

_"If you need to know what happened in my home, you'd have to ask my grandfather."_


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 26, 2010)

_"I think I'd prefer that your grandfather and I don't share the same air."_ Saber responded, whatever he found disgusting about Matou Rin, her grandfather was easily hundreds of times worse. The memories Rin had for that old man would be horrifying to those that did not possess Saber's intrepid nature.

Still, the response that she gave meant that Assassin couldn't be here with her knowledge, and even if her grandfather was the Master, Saber would not accept any gesture of goodwill extended by such a man. Especially when the offered assistance was an Assassin.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

"Now _that_ sounds like a good idea. See, Lancer? No hocus-pocus 'improve yourself' riddles, or telling me to spend a few years learning a martial art I'd need to be able to use _now_; just a quick and simple solution." So simple he should have thought of it himself.

If he reinforced his arm, then he could fire the gun, no matter what it was, without having to worry too much about recoil, and his other hand would be free for magecraft. No, not even that - he had some skill with transference, so if he simply applied his Curse to the bullets themselves before firing them then they should retain their effects, and he could use two shotguns instead of just the one.

"And all it takes is some of that charisma of yours, Rider, to get the proper documentation without a hassle, and I'll be able to hold my own against any other Master out there. Wouldn't you say, Lancer?"


----------



## Serp (May 26, 2010)

The fight raged on before Avy. Avy turned his head upwards. 
"it is time, I understand that I must also be punished. But for martyrism I ask noone but us two perish. " 

The sky that had opened up before bellowed once more Avy nodded and severed both his arms and they floated over to Berserker. "Maxi I am sorry take these command seals to Rin. Offer your service to them and at Casters dead as tohsaka she can claim the Prana of the land."

Avy smiled. And the heavens rumbled cracked thunder down again. Then out fell another beam of light and everything in the barrier was white for a while. And then it was all right inside. All seemed right and then Avy started to evaporate as did caster. 

"I'll be seeing you."

And then they were both gone.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 26, 2010)

Serp said:


> The fight raged on before Avy. Avy turned his head upwards.
> "it is time, I understand that I must also be punished. But for martyrism I ask noone but us two perish. "
> 
> The sky that had opened up before bellowed once more Avy nodded and severed both his arms and they floated over to Berserker. "Maxi I am sorry take these command seals to Rin. Offer your service to them and at Casters dead as tohsaka she can claim the Prana of the land."
> ...


Berserker could barely believe it. Before his eyes his master was vanishing. For a moment, as he basked in the purifying light that was destroying Avy his sanity returned.

"It has been my pleasure, Sir Tohsaka. I will be sure to tell your dear sister how much you care for her." 

The bright flash vanished, as did Aventre and Caster. With the light gone, Berserker descended back to madness.  

"See ya space cowboy." He looked up to the sky, hoping his master could hear him. 

For all his anger issues, Aventre Tohsaka was a pretty likable. Though his methods were ruthless, his desires were ultimately for the betterment of the people. 

He was just like him, before Thermidor. 

The remaining patriots approached Berserker. They were not there when Avy died, but when Berserker re-emerged from the light alone they knew what had happened.

"Lord Tohsaka." The Mayor said. "He is gone?"

Right before they faced Caster Avy returned them to their normal forms. He had asked them if they wanted to continue to serve him, not as a mad legion of horrors, but as a people who wanted to be rid of this grail war. They accepted. It was almost pitiable, if it weren't for the fact that they were willing to turn into monsters to do it. "Yeah, the boss is dead. But there's another Tohsaka around, and the boss wants us to serve her."

"Then we shall serve her." Couthon said. "She will free our city in place of the master." 

Berserker grinned. It was going to be difficult to convince her to take them in, but it was going to be fun to convince her. "Well then, to Tohsaka mansion!"


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2010)

lambda said:


> "You're right." Rin said, contrite. "I'm sorry for this, Batsu." She added with a bow.
> Standing up, she continued. "Since we've finished here, we should have left a long time ago. Put it on my brother's tab, as usual."
> 
> Quickly, she exited the restaurant. The shop was setup on the plaza of Shinto, pretty much the best location you could hope for in this part of town. Rin sat down on a nearby bench and put her face in her hands, sighing tiredly. She had to calm down, she was hardly in danger with these two. Shirou was an idiot who kept pushing the wrong buttons, but he meant well. Saber was not nearly as foolish, but she was just as straightforward and upright. The situation had spiraled out of her control and she had done what she could to get away from it safely, even if that had been more luck than anything.
> ...



There was no chance that a normal human could sincerely move from fury to humility in such an instant. Matou Rin was truly a fantastic actress, but her performance did not succeed in preventing Saber from noticing that she had once again dodged the question.

Evidently, the secret she was hiding must then be one of great significance to her, for her to continue to hold protecting it as a higher priority than gaining the trust of her allies - though perhaps that was understandable; Shirou trusted her enough already and she would follow Shirou's orders as was her duty.

But still, she could not allow this to pass unchallenged. Matou Rin held all the cards in this arrangement, an imbalance of power that she had to rectify, and if this secret of hers was one that could harm her Master, Saber could not willingly allow it to remain an unknown threat.

_It's nothing as just or honest as that. You are lying to yourself again. You simply do not want to lose to her or her Servant again._

No, that was not true. She silenced the niggling doubt easily. She had put others before her for her entire life, and she had not changed now - though it was true her reign as king had been a failure, she was still the same person as then, an honourable and chivalrous knight.

_"I will deal with this, Master,"_ she sent to Shirou before leaving the restaurant and heading after Rin. She did not catch up with the Matou immediately, to see where exactly she was headed and to think on what she would say to her when she did confront her, but Rin simply settled down on a bench nearby and put her face in her hands.

Saber approached, and the Matou glanced up at her as she got near, but Saber did not speak immediately, instead simply sitting next to her for a time and watching the view. When she did speak, she looked at the Matou, seeking to make eye contact.

"I must apologise; I may have spoken too harshly in the restaurant. It has not been the most... pleasant day for me, but nevertheless you are not your Saber, and I have no justification for taking out my anger at him on you.

However, I must ask again. Shirou and I have been nothing but honest with you, and you know that you can trust us. But the same cannot be said of you. Why have you lied to us? Why should we trust you?"

_What are you hiding, Matou Rin?_


----------



## Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

It was relatively easy to figure out where Rin Tohsaka was. Avy had servants everywhere, in every part of Fuyuki society. It was simply a matter of calling them with a cellphone. Evidently she was in one of the ritzier parts of town, eating in some cheap restaurant. 

Berserker decided to go alone, as no doubt the presence of the Patriots would disturb her greatly. He also decided not to carry a weapon with him, to show that his intentions were peaceful.

He found her talking with some blonde chick, and evidently the argument was getting heated. Berserker identified the blonde chick as one of the combatants during the TATARI incident a few days ago, which meant she was probably her servant.

"Hello, future boss-lady." Berserker butted in. "Flatty." He looked at Interloper with a sly grin.


----------



## lambda (May 27, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" And I'm sorry too. At the very least contesting Emiya's hopeless goodness was foolish." She said neutrally.

"You want to know if I can be trusted?" she shrugged. "I'll just tell you the same thing I told you about Edelfelt: a magi is only worth as much as his word. I promised I would fight alongside Shirou and Edelfelt until our Servants were the one left standing. Whether you trust me is up to you."

The problem remained though, that she couldn't make head or tails of Saber's story. The Grail War existed because magi wanted to gain the Grail and the only method to achieve that was to kill Servants. To bring enemies into their base, heal the Master and set free the defeated Servant on a motive as vague as the one's Saber's had given her was ridiculous.

There had to be more to it, she thought furiously, at the very least, they had to have done something to ensure her support when the time would come. If not to Saber herself then...

Rin's eyes jerked away from the Servant and bore into her Master. "Saber, when you were with Caster and his band, did you kept your eyes on Shirou at all time?" She asked slowly.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 27, 2010)

Shirou wanted to stop the girls from fighting, but he stayed his hand. For one, he was interested in what had happened after he had fainted as well, but he would probably never remember to actually ask about it when he was alone with Saber. For another, this was probably the best chance for Saber to get a better understanding of Matou Rin, and Shirou had to trust her to protect him against his own allies, because Emiya Shirou knew that he would trust the goodness within everybody even if it was his own life that was on the line, and his Servant was his sole line of defence against himself. Plus, it was probably therapeutic for them, but he would never be able to actually prove that much, what with his limited understanding of the two women with him.

As he followed the two of them out of the restaurant, Shirou made sure to pay the chef for the food, knowing that it was only the right thing to do for him to treat both his Servant and his guest - that was what she would be so long as she agreed to stay with him after all - to lunch, even if they would never know that it was him who paid for it. Doing the right thing was not for the sake of recognition after all, and anybody who could fail in the most basic tests of gentlemanliness would utterly fail in the ultimate test of superheroism, because great things were built up from a thousand smaller things, and it was important to recognise that. It had been part of what Kiritsugu had taught him, even before he revealed the truth about being an ally of justice to him. Even if he did not want to save everyone, he should at least treat everyone well, that was the mark of humanity.

"Matou, you seem tired. Let's go home then. We can continue our discussion there. You'll catch a cold if you stay here too long." Shirou pointed out as he caught up with Saber and Matou, pretending not to hear anything that they said. He did not know what had happened in the morning with Berserker - and it was definitely Berserker or Matou would not have so clumsily dodged the question - but something had happened and Shirou would not blame her for being drained from it. The least he could do for her now was to offer her a place to rest, and he could tell that the Matou mansion was no place for that.

It was then that the Servant Berserker trotted down to Matou and Saber, and every muscle in his body tensed up in preparation for a fight.

"Saber!" Emiya Shirou growled as he flipped open his Magic Circuits, facing the Servant that he knew he could not allow to continue existing.


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that simply wasn't good enough - if a Magus was only as good as their word, then what did that mean for one who clung so fervently to a lie such as Matou Rin?

She was about to say as much when the Matou jerked her head towards Shirou, and asked a question that caused Saber's mind to temporarily blank. 

No. They wouldn't have. They couldn't have... They wanted our help, they wanted our assistance. _And what better way to get it than through ensuring your obedience via your Master?_

"I..." she began, and just as quickly cut herself off when she saw who was approaching. _Berserker..._ "Get behind me, Shirou, Rin!" She summoned her armour and took a step forward, holding her wind-wrapped sword in a ready stance.

"Hello, future boss-lady." Berserker butted in. "Flatty." He looked at her with a sly grin.

He had directed that first comment to the Matou, and Saber resisted the urge to glance back at her. She recalled the brief loss of composure she had had in the restaurant when Berserker's name was mentioned. 

Was it because she had a previous arrangement with the Servant? Was the mention of the Edelfelt designed to send her and Shirou on a wild goose chase whilst she met with Berserker?

Why indeed should she trust Matou Rin, when her words had already been proven false?

But first and foremost, she had to focus on Berserker. He did not appear to have his followers with him, but she could never be too sure.


----------



## lambda (May 27, 2010)

Oh come on! Couldn't she catch a break today? Seeing Berserker face to face soured her mood face to face, but it was much better than the constant reminder that she had blanket out this morning. Here Berserker was a very tanglible threat and she had no time to let her mind wander as her eyes darted over the plaza, searching for the Servant's mad minions.

_"Saber!"_ She called sharply. _"Berserker is here and you're not."_

 "Berserker." She answered coldly. "What do you want from me?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 27, 2010)

"A firearm had not crossed my mind, Master, and it is as good a choice for a weapon as any, and should allow you to pull through the war in one piece. I would still recommend training however. A good weapon is useless if you cannot hit your enemy, and while I cannot speak for the others, the vampire girl is leagues faster than you are." Guan Yu had lived in a time when guns were not even a dream yet, and the best ranged weapons of his time had been the Zhuge Nu, the repeating crossbow made by Kongming himself, which while nearly invincible in formations, was not a weapon he would value over a handy polearm in single combat. It was no surprise that using a shotgun would never cross his mind, and that it would take his more modern Master to come up with the idea. Of course, trying to get Aarne to learn martial arts had not been an idea he had come up with for the sole purpose of winning. He had wanted his Master to learn something from it, about life more than about ways to kill an enemy. The way of a sword, the way of the fist, the way of the bow, or any number of variations on the theme all had different lessons to teach, but all of them were fine lessons that would no doubt be a great step in bringing Aarne out of his boyhood towards becoming a great man that Lancer would be proud to say he served.

"But I think we should continue this discussion at a later date. For now, Rider has arranged a feast and a celebration, and you should enjoy it. I know I would, if I could still feel the buzz of a fine drink." Lancer smiled sadly, though his features were obscured by his great beard. He had not meant to antagonise his Master, but he had found himself doing it anyway, and it was as good a time as any to return to the planned festivities, putting the battle of the day behind them. Caster was no longer a threat, and they would fight a more dangerous enemy soon, and anybody who still had his wits about him would do well to discard them and revel in the battle if not the bloodshed. Lancer though, Lancer was no longer in a position to do any of that. He could never forget himself, not when the people of the world refused to let him do it with the strength of their belief and the purity of their worship.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

Seeing flatty and some red-head loser tense up was enough indication that Berserker wasn't exactly wanted right now. He stepped away from Rin, but still he did not draw his weapon even when Saber summoned her armor.  

"Hey hey, I'm not here to fight." Berserker waved his hand dismissively at redhead mc loser shirt. "I'm here to offer my services to Tohsaka Rin." He bowed to Avy's closest relative. 

The tension did not lighten, even with Berserker prostrating himself before them. It appears Berserker was going to have to use...sterner methods. "You're not convinced I take it." He stood up and dusted his coat. "Let me tell my story...._in song!_"

Dozens of Patriots burst in, all of them wearing red coats and top hats. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqtAyNGcPiY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
"Back in Fuyuki City Hall,
I always had so much fun.
Though the one who summoned me,
was always quite angry.
Still I miss him now that he's quite gone.
Well, we fought that guy Caster, that old gary stu.
He no-selled all my hax moves, and curbstomped us too .
Against him we had one chance,
which caused boss' advancement.
To Akasha's arms he went, oh and Caster too.
Aventre my master (He's one awesome dude)
Aventre my master (He's your brother too)
We need reparation, for his heroic cool action
Of taking down Mosus Sue.
You must become his successor, you'll be a success!
Or else there's be anarchy, and lots of grimdarky .
My armies pave the way,
Your enemies we'll slay,
We'll spare your love monkey too!
You must become my new master! (become his new master)
You must become my new master! (become his new master)
You must become my new master,
before it's too late!


----------



## Nimademe (May 27, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "I have offered a prayer and a request to the Buddha and the native Kami, and their influence in this land should prevent Caster from calling his miracles upon this house."
> 
> "As for Matou's Saber, I have a request, Rider. I want to fight him alone, so place us in your Noble Phantasm where nobody can interrupt our fight. I owe him much for his cowardice."





Watchman said:


> "Now _that_ sounds like a good idea. See, Lancer? No hocus-pocus 'improve yourself' riddles, or telling me to spend a few years learning a martial art I'd need to be able to use _now_; just a quick and simple solution."
> 
> "And all it takes is some of that charisma of yours, Rider, to get the proper documentation without a hassle, and I'll be able to hold my own against any other Master out there. Wouldn't you say, Lancer?"



"You put a divine ward around this residence? I have no problem accepting your request then, so long as you shoulder the burden of mana cost." Rider was quite partial to Aarne and Lancer, and would help them for as long as they were his allies, fighting them only if things went sour or they were the last men standing. "Fetch a shotgun set from the shed, we still have the surplus don't we?" Rider had bought a large amount of shotguns and licences for using them for each of his workers, some being leftover because a few of his workers refused to use the weapons. "On it sir." the butler responded as he left the room in a hurry, quickly returning with a shotgun, a large box of shells, two belt pouches, and a form which was already pre-signed aside from the signature of the applicant. "Sign here, then we can forget about this and the war for the moment and enjoy ourselves." Rider requested, passing Aarne a pen and the form. "Bring out dinner." Rider commanded the butler, the man scooting off once again.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 27, 2010)

lambda said:


> Oh come on! Couldn't she catch a break today? Seeing Berserker face to face soured her mood face to face, but it was much better than the constant reminder that she had blanket out this morning. Here Berserker was a very tanglible threat and she had no time to let her mind wander as her eyes darted over the plaza, searching for the Servant's mad minions.
> 
> _"Saber!"_ She called sharply. _"Berserker is here and you're not."_
> 
> "Berserker." She answered coldly. "What do you want from me?"



Saber suddenly stiffened in alarm, Berserker was attacking his Master? It was different than when he was waiting at church, there was still a full day, but the Sabbath was over in just a few more hours, what could he do in this situation?

_"Today's still my day off, what do you expect me to do?"_ Saber replied calmly, hoping that the Emiya rat and Arthur could protect her. However, he didn't know what he could do in this situation, he didn't even know if Arthur and Shirou were still with her. 

"Assassin, Rin's in danger, time you make good and help her out." This was probably the closest thing he could do to helping Rin in this situation.


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2010)

"Best idea you've had all afternoon," Aarne snapped, unable to resist delivering one final jab at his Servant, before he turned his back on him and signed the papers, albeit somewhat sloppily.

Of course, it wasn't all fair to say this was Lancer's fault. He may have even actually had his best interests at heart, despite his nonsensical way of going about it.

But the current situation was much better. So long as Lancer kept his uppity ideas to himself and actually focused on what he was best at - killing other Servants, Aarne would be happy. Ecstatic, even. With Lancer _and_ Rider at his side, there was nobody in this rathole of a town that could stop him winning the Holy Grail.

And once he had that, he'd finally be able to say his life was a success. He wouldn't have to tolerate being _second_ to Luvia, he wouldn't have to tolerate the scorn of his House for his... inadequacies compared to his sister, and the extraordinary means they had had to use to make him what he was today. _I'll finally be able to repay my debts._

No; here in the land that no Edelfelt had ever conquered, he would grasp the prize all Magi dreamed of. Idiots like Shirou might wish for peace on Earth or some other selfless pipe-dream, but Aarne's ambition, his wish would be at once more mundane and more arcane - one that would forever solidify his reputation both amongst the Edelfelt and the Mages as a whole.

Aarne Edelfelt would bring a True Magic back into this world, and then none would be able to deny him.

-----

Assassin cackled when Saber asked him to assist Rin. Was this really his Master's Servant? This useless, disobedient, uncaring being?

"Oh, my Master will be _thrilled_ to hear you care for yours so much," he said before concealing himself.

_"Master, I'm on my way. I won't reveal myself unless you order me to. You can rely on me,"_ he sent to her before he left the Matou house again.


----------



## Crimson King (May 27, 2010)

*INTERLUDE VI*

The battle with Caster was finally over. The scholic wondered who that man was.

"Well, I guess it's time for me to go." He said to no one.

As he got up he noticed Achilles headed back, not a scratch on him.

"It's time for us to get going. I'll be leaving, and you'll be going back to your future Earth." the scholic said to him.

"I have no problems with that. The battle today was enough to satisfy me" Achilles responded as a brane hole opened in front of him. Without waiting for a reply, Achilles steeped through.

"what about you?" the scholic asked as he turned towards the avatar. He noted her eyes were no longer unfocused, but was instead looking around.

"Mikiya and I are staying at a hotel near here for our vacation. I can get back by myself easy enough." Ryougi Shiki said before turning around and walking off.

"Then I'll be taking my leave."

Reaching for his medallion, the scholic twisted it and teleported away.


INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## Crimson King (May 27, 2010)

*INTERLUDE VII*

"Caster has been defeated." the priest said.

After his meal, he had walked back to the church. As expected, the blond man had been waiting, obviously detecting the same thing.

"It's about time a servant died off. Almost a week into the war and there are still seven servants. this war is almost a mockery." the blond man replied, a trace of irritation in his voice.

"Still, I'm surprised the grail was fill this much from just one servant. That Caster must have stockpiled alot." the priest said to him.

"That doesn't matter. The rest of those servants better start killing each other off, or I might just get impatient enough to kill them off myself." 

"Except for your Saber of course"

"Naturally. She belongs to me, as with the rest of this world."

INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## lambda (May 27, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rin was midly surprised as the dark voice popped in her mind. She'd actually forgotten her second Servant for a second. Berserker's eccentricities hadn't helped much.

But despite the insane Servant's obnoxious attitude, there had been quite a few important informations in what he'd just... _sung_. Caster was dead, and Berserker's Master along with him? And on top of that...

Rin crossed her arms over her chest, nonplussed. "Shinji was your Master?"


----------



## Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

Berserker chuckled. It seemed like she knew little of her Tohsaka heritage. "Ex-boss Aventre is of the Tohsaka. He was disinherited by his blue-blood vermin of a family, but they were stupid enough to choose him as their representative."


----------



## Nimademe (May 27, 2010)

As Rider picked up and folded the document, he was alerted to something, summoning the legionnaire that held the Dress of Heaven. One of the rings on the Dress of Heaven were glowing, signifying the death of a Servant. "It seems like one of our rivals have fallen, though we can't be sure it's Caster." Rider said, showing the filled ring to both Lancer and Aarne, then returning the Dress of Heaven to the legionnaire and dismissing him. Three maids walked up to the table, arms laden in dishes, plates, and utensils. A pot roast, angel hair pasta, and garlic bread, all smelling heavenly. Taking a plate, a knife, and a fork, Rider helped himself to a healthy serving of each, also refilling his glass with some red wine, gesturing both Aarne and Lancer to do the same.


----------



## lambda (May 27, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Berserker chuckled. It seemed like she knew little of her Tohsaka heritage. "Ex-boss Aventre is of the Tohsaka. He was disinherited by his blue-blood vermin of a family, but they were stupid enough to choose him as their representative."



Rin dismissed quickly the obvious lie. "I only know a single Tohsaka, and she's a girl." And it was a lie. In another life, Tohsaka Rin only had a sister. She didn't know if his previous Master had lied to Berserker for some obscure reason or if the Servant wanted to mess with her head, but that was beside the point. Maybe the mad Servant needed an equally crazy Master, but it wouldn't work. 

"You've said you've lost your Master, haven't you? Since you seems set on me, I don't mind making you my second Servant." She said easily, ignoring Shirou and Saber's reaction.  "But only if you can prove it to me. Show me his command seals."


----------



## Watchman (May 27, 2010)

Aarne hefted the shotgun, activated his magic circuit, and used some basic reinforcement on his arm. His arm now felt rock solid, but he was sure that if he fired the shotgun now the recoil would almost unnoticeable.

Then he had another idea. Putting the shotgun down, he picked up one of the cartridges and examined it. One of the principles of Magecraft the Edelfelt excelled at was that of transference. If he placed enough magic into this cartridge, he could use it as a miniature bomb, almost, of magical energy. Of curse energy, in particular. Emiya Shirou or the vampire might be able to shrug off a single Gandr shot, but a blast of shotgun pellets containing enough energy for ten? That would be unlikely, and would not only remove the need for him to have one free to Gandr shot his foes but provide a far better alternative - they'd be too busy reeling under the cursed shotgun blasts.

"I think I'll have a second of these guns," he said to Rider as the Servant's servant materialised bearing the strange dress Ilya had been wearing. "Oh, a Servant's died? Good, it's taken long enough. We'll see soon enough who it was. But I have to ask - what _is_ that dress?"

As he asked, the food came in, so he settled down to eat.

-----

"If you are searching for a Tohsaka, you have found the wrong person," Saber said to Berserker, remaining on guard. "There is no member of the Tohsaka family here." Though he had yet to attack (his bizarre musical performance/assault on the hearing of everyone present notwithstanding), he was still a Servant, and not only that, but a Servant with no regard for the welfare of innocents. A Servant she would feel no qualms about striking down.

"You've said you've lost your Master, haven't you? Since you seem set on me, I don't mind making you my second Servant."

She paused in disbelief, and could not stop herself glancing back at the Matou.

"Matou, have you lost your mind? Do you know what this Servant has done?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 28, 2010)

"Matou, what are you talking about? This is Berserker, nothing good will come of contracting with him!" Shirou started panicking, not least because even if Berserker became Matou's Servant, he was still an existence that no superhero would allow, and that would just make Matou Rin an enemy of Emiya Shirou. That was a situation that he would never want to fall into, a situation where he would be forced to take arms against the person he would never want to hurt. If that was the case, then Emiya Shirou would be forced to take drastic action, forcing Matou away from Berserker to make sure such a situation never came to pass. She would never listen to his advice, just as he rarely listened to hers, as a superhero and a magus were people that would never be able to see eye-to-eye on anything that was of any importance. Given the chance, he would have ordered Saber to kill Berserker right here and now, but it was a public place and any fight here would have consequences that he did not wish to deal with. So instead of removing Berserker from the equation, Shirou would have to remove Matou instead.

"Saber, make sure Berserker doesn't catch up with us! And I'm really sorry, Matou!" Shirou shouted almost incoherently as he tackled Matou Rin around the waist, lifting her over his shoulder and running off like a kidnapper. If there had been any way in the world that he could drive off Berserker without putting the life of all the people in the town at risk, he would have done so, but there was no way that he could see. He would have simply scared Matou off as well, but Shirou knew that he could not afford to leave her alone. As such, Shirou would have to simply bring Matou away himself, and there was no guarantee that she would willingly follow if he simply tried to pull her away by her hand. So there was only one option left, and that was to carry her off like some sort of bastardized son of a perverted kidnapper and a knight in shining armour, and it was something he would probably be embarrassed about for the rest of his life. Of course, mere shame was not going to be enough to deter him from the path he had chosen, or he would have given up long ago.


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

"Understood, Master." Saber shifted her position slightly, so that she stood directly between Berserker and the two escaping Masters, as... unorthodox as Shirou's method of removing the Matou was.

And she would _definitely_ have words with the Matou when this was over, but there was no time to concentrate on her now. Shirou would have to deal with her, whilst Saber attended to this battle.

It was clear what Shirou had meant - fight defensively, rather than fight to win. This was still a populated area of the city and if Berserker felt too threatened he may cause civilian casualties.

Furthermore, as he had said, he had no Master. Therefore, he would die soon enough simply from being denied a link to this world. There was no need to behave aggressively and attract the attention of others who were watching if a defensive fight was enough to assure victory.


----------



## lambda (May 28, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Let me go Emiya! You idiot!" Rin shrieked in outrage as she batted her first on his back ineffectually. Of course Shirou didn't do any of that, instead  the fool picked up the pace as his Saber stood still before the other Servants, apparently completely forgetting the fact that the man did not work alone.

Maybe she should just give up on the idiot and tear him apart with a vacuum blade? 

No, he wasn't worth so much mana.

"Tell me Emiya," Rin said in a very low whisper, keeping her voice down so that it would only his ears, "Are you absolutely sure your Servant can defeat Berserker? Without taking injuries? Do you have any idea what his Noble Phanstasm is ?"

She continued just as quietly, but gradually her tone gained more heat. "What about the people he has under his control? Can they be saved? How many of them there is in town? Where are they? If we defeat the Servant, will they die, fall in a coma, or will they burn the whole city to the ground in retribution? "

"Tell me, Emiya."


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 28, 2010)

Shirou's legs did not stop moving, and they could not stop moving. He had to separate Matou Rin and Servant Berserker, and even if he had to die to do it, he would never allow the girl he now carried to form that contract. Matou was no pure angel, he knew that as soon as he found out she was a magus, but he still believed that somewhere deep inside she was still a good person, and that there was still the girl that he admired somewhere within. He would not allow that person, that girl that he liked, to accept the corruption that was Berserker, and he would not allow Berserker to regain a Master to continue his reign of terror upon the city that he lived in, the city filled with people he wanted to protect. It did not matter what she did, even if she hit him, even if she cursed him with the strongest magecraft in the world, or even if she tried to break down his mind and his will. Emiya Shirou would run on, and he would keep running until he knew that Matou Rin was safe.

"I don't know much about Berserker, only that he is a Servant whose very existence causes people to get hurt, and people to die. I don't know much about Saber either, but I know that my Servant is strong. I know that she won't lose to someone like Berserker, and I know that there is nothing made in this world that is stronger than her Noble Phantasm. I'll trust Saber with my life, and I'll trust her to do what she says she will." Shirou answered Matou's questions truthfully, for that was the only answer that he could give. Saber would not lose to Berserker, even if he called his entire army to his side. She was the mighty King of Knights, and if she was not confident of her ability, she would not have agreed to fight in a heartbeat. That was because she was a true hero, and even if she had not managed to save everybody, she was strong enough that this was a fight she could not lose. He would entrust everything to Saber, and believe that she would return to his side alive. That was all.

"I'm don't know much about Berserker's soldiers either. My knowledge of magecraft is only limited to what my father taught me, and that was only a few years, a few years where he spent most of the time overseas. So I can't possibly guess what they would do when Berserker dies. I'll hope with all my heart that they will be cured, but such a transformation does not go away easily. If they die, then I would have failed to save them, but their fates were sealed when Berserker turned them into something not human in the first place. If they fall into a coma, then some day we'll manage to wake them up, and maybe they'll be strong enough to return to the world as people. If they rampage, then I'll just have to hunt all of them down to protect those that are still safe at home even now. But it doesn't matter here and now. Here and now, I'm protecting you from Berserker, because even though I'm still too weak to save everybody, I can still save one person." Shirou bit his lip until it nearly bled, and had to choke back the tears that were forming. He hated being so helpless, hated having to kill the things that Berserker had created out of innocent humans, hated being completely unable to do anything to save them. Berserker was ruining his dream to save everybody by creating people that could not be saved, and every one of his soldiers that died broke his heart. It broke his heart, but he would fight them anyway, to save those that could still be saved.

"I'm stupid and I'm weak, and Saber is better than I deserve, but I still want to save everybody that can still be saved. And to do that, Berserker cannot continue to live."


----------



## Nimademe (May 28, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "I think I'll have a second of these guns," he said to Rider as the Servant's servant materialised bearing the strange dress Ilya had been wearing. "Oh, a Servant's died? Good, it's taken long enough. We'll see soon enough who it was. But I have to ask - what _is_ that dress?"



Understanding Aarne's request, Rider gestured one of the leaving maids to retrieve a second shotgun without speaking, Rider continued tucking into his food, stopping momentarily to wipe his mouth. "The Dress of Heaven is my Master's Mystic Code, it allows her to become the heart of the Great Grail." Rider answered confidently, repeating what Ilya had said to him when he asked why the dress was so important, though Rider didn't completely understand either. The maid coming back with a second shotgun, she walked up to Rider and pointed it at his head. "Don't make any sudden movements." the maid said, voice full of contempt. "One wrong move, and I'll shoot." she continued, resolution unwavering. 

"This is an unpleasant surprise, what is the meaning of this?" Rider calmly asked the threatening maid, taking a sip of the wine already in his hand. "You're behind the incidents in the city aren't you! Most of my family is dead, and it's all your fault!" the maid shouted angrily, not moving the shotgun away from Rider. "And your basis for this accusation is?" Rider asked, putting the wine glass down on the table. "Isn't it obvious!? All the weapons, helicopters, accidents, and suspicious people!? Everything started when you came along! I had you hire me so I could build up to this!" the maid exclaimed, her rage unsubsiding.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 28, 2010)

There would have been no discernible movement to the maid, and even his Master might not have been able to fully comprehend his actions. That was the power of a Servant, the strength of a Heroic Spirit. The weakest of them were still many times what most people could ever achieve in their lives, and Guan Yu was so far from being the weakest hero that it could be said that they were completely beneath his notice, and those of that class were about as dangerous to him as fish and fowl hanging from their hooks at the marketplace. A mere manservant stood no chance against him. That was perhaps one of the most immutable laws of the universe.

It was over in a flash, the maid having barely finished talking when she found the butt of Blue Moon Crescent Dragon jammed into her abdomen, the impact knocking her out instantly. Lancer frowned on the hurting of civilians, but when it came to a situation like this, where nerves ran high and a single wrong move could cause a person to see it fit to pull the trigger without truly understanding the situation, this was the best solution. Lancer could not allow his Master to get hurt by the wild shooting of an angry servant, and more importantly, he could not allow his Master to hurt a person whose only mistake was that she had been unlucky enough to be hurt by the Holy Grail War.

"Master, what do you think you are doing?" Lancer said calmly as he lowered the maid to the ground, knowing full well that he was casting a curse that would have caused irreparable damage to the woman. Guan Yu did not pretend to be the patron saint of purity and goodness, for he knew that there were many in the underworld that invoked his name as well. However, those that he blessed were those that knew honour and righteousness, those that followed a code of conduct that elevated them above the average thug on the street. The people that dared to call upon the Saintly Emperor were those that would never hurt a poor defenceless woman who had nearly driven herself mad with worry and sadness when there were a thousand alternatives available, and even then he did not offer his blessings upon all of them.

Aarne Edefelt however, had no such compunctions, and did not hesitate to hurt and maim the innocent as long as it would bring him closer to his goal. If he had prayed to him, Guan Yu would have spat at him from his seat in the heavens, but Aarne had summoned him to be a Servant, and so if he was not yet a worthy man, Lancer would just have to make one out of him. There was still something in him yet, and a long path before him, and he would forge that boy into something more.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

Berserker stiffled a yawn as the redhead carried Rin away. Catching him would be ridiculously easy, as Berserker's agents remained in the shadows always. In fact, one of them had just emerged from beneath a table and blocked their way.

"He promised us our freedom." The shadowy patriot said. Its voice was raspy and barely coherent, but undeniably feminine. The rest of the restaurants' patrons stood from their seats and approached Rin and Shirou. Almost all of them had that taint of insanity. 

"This city.... over the years, so many people have suffered because of this little war." Berserker said impassively. He did not approach Rin and Shirou, as doing so might provoke Saber. "Before master died, he let them choose. To serve him, and thus get freedom from the grail war, or to regain their sanity, and suffer." 

The shadowy patriot stepped forward and pushed Shirou away from Rin. "This...horror...we accept it. We will deny them the power they seek...the power that is rightfully ours."

Berserker tried not to grin. The boy was as spineless as he was harmless. He reached for his pocket, and took out a severed finger. It was made of wood and earth, the form his master took when he recieved Huracan's power. White glyphs laced around the dismembered apendage, shining brightly.  "Boss-man's command seals. Do you want them or not?"


----------



## lambda (May 28, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rin could barely believe what she was hearing. This could not be Emiya shirou. Emiya Shirou was a boy who boldly accepted any challenge in the name of his ideals, alway believing that somehow he would find the way to save everyone and recklessly pursued it with no rest or hesitation, not a scared wimp who abandoned hope and settled for the the lesser victory before even fighting the battle.

Was he doing that for her? Because he felt her own safety was more important than those of the rest of the people in this town? Her chest tightened painfully at the possibility.

"And right now thanks to your amazing snap-decision, instead of taking him to a quiet pace peacefully, we have to hope that Berserker will play nice and follow us despite the insane risk in facing two Servants without a Master, rather the retreating and find somebody more willig like Caster's Master." The tone was sarcastic, but there was no real bite to it.

"Put me down." She ordered quietly." I can run by myself."


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

As the maid had placed the gun to Rider's head, Aarne had already began whispering the first lines of a curse in Finnish. The idiotic woman could not have known that a shotgun would be useless against a being such as a Heroic Spirit, but her hysteria irritated him, particularly considering how wound up he already was by Lancer's behaviour.

And Rider wouldn't miss a woman like this - he had plenty of other servants anyway. By threatening him, all she had done in Aarne's mind was paint a target on herself; made her   not only expendable but inviting him to dispatch her, and he had just the spell. One he had only tried once before, and had failed on Shirou for some unknown reason - one that forced the brain to relive terrible memories, something this woman clearly had in abundance. Of course, it had a chance of causing brain damage to the weak-willed, but she was, after all expendable, and this was as good a chance as any to check whether it was a spell that worked, or whether he had simply miscast it.

"_Painajainen_", he intoned in a whisper, lips curling into a smile, but in a blur of movement Lancer had intercepted the curse and dispatched the woman with a sharp rap of his halberd's butt against her abdomen. The woman collapsed into a crumpled heap, and Lancer turned to face him.

"Master, what do you think you are doing?"

Aarne's grin turned to a scowl as he glared at the giant Servant.

"I was dispatching her, nothing more. How am I supposed to know if my magecraft works if I don't have the opportunity to test it?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 28, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "I was dispatching her, nothing more. How am I supposed to know if my magecraft works if I don't have the opportunity to test it?"



Picking up the powerful shotgun the maid dropped, Rider passed the weapon to Aarne. "There you go, as requested." Rider said, carrying the maid off the floor and walking away. "I'll send her back to the servant quarters and explain the situation, and it might take me a while, so enjoy the food." Rider continued, then exited through the backdoor in the kitchen, the other help of the mansion not batting an eyelid. Dropping her gently down on a bed, Rider woke her up, then sat down on a nearby chair. 

"Now, let us have a short talk."


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You are insane," Saber said to the Servant. "And you are evil. You steal the will of innocent civilians, turn them into monstrosities, and use them as your soldiers. You claim that the Grail War ruins lives, Berserker, but that is a lie. Never before have so many been affected in a single war. These people's suffering... you are the cause of it, not their saviour."

She did not attack, however. The objective for this battle was not to kill Berserker, but to allow the escape of Shirou and Rin. Saber was confident Shirou could deal with the civilians Berserker had twisted into his soldiers, and thus the only target she had to concern herself with was the mad Servant himself.

-----

The connection to his Master showed Assassin a clear path to her, but the distance between her and the Matou house was far indeed.

What a fool Saber was to leave her undefended and so far from home. Did he harbour some sort of death-wish? What a useless Servant he was - all the strength in the world meant nothing if you weren't willing to use it, and any man who would rather have Matou Rin die than exert any effort on their part to defend her was a fool, wasting an existence worth far more than their own.

_"Are you safe, Master? I'll be there as soon as I can,"_ he sent again.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

It was Saber's words that made Berserker laugh. "So high and mighty, flatty. You're not even supposed to exist in this canon, if it weren't for your fanboys." 

Still Berserker did not unleash his weapon. If he fought here, he would lose his chance to get Rin to become her master. He had one more option left to convince her anyway, and it looks like he had to use that. "Saint-Just." 

A winged Patriot descended from the sky and landed in front of Rin. In his thin, bone-like fingers was a tome. It was bound in crocodile skin  and was in pristine condition, yet it exhuded a darkening aura that repulsed even the other Patriots. 

During Aventre's training he came across this tome while on a trip to Yemen with his master. A splinter group of magi who left the Middle Eastern mage association gave the tome to Avy's master, but he died soon after, and Avy took the book for his own. It was this tome that taught Avy how to create the great circle which pretty much gave him power equivalent to a True Ancestor. 

"My boss' legacy. The book of true power. _Kitab Al-Azif_." Saying the tome's name was enough to cause everyone to wince, and were it not for the fact that they were all insane Berserker's minions would've screamed in terror. "This too, shall be yours to wield should you take us in, mistress."

"With this book, you might be able rid yourself of _him_."


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 28, 2010)

"You would test your magecraft against a woman who has done you no wrong? Just to know if it works? Have you no humanity?!" Lancer growled, the power of the Noble Phantasm that was his voice creeping through as he faced his Master. "When I obtained Blue Moon Crescent Dragon, I had trust in the skill of the blacksmith, and I rode forth to kill my enemies! When I had mastered a new skill, trained myself to a new level, I tested myself against my brother, and I had confidence in my own ability! When you learn a new spell, are you such a fool, such a pathetic magus that you cannot know its power unless you use it on somebody who cannot fight back first?! Can you not feel anything for your fellow human being as they stand before you? I had thought you a boy who could be forged into a man, but I see now that you are an animal who must be forged into a human! You aren't even fit to be a magus, the most selfish people in the world! I had wanted to make you into a person I would be proud to call my Master, but I see that first I have to make you into a person I can willingly call a person."

"I did not care if you doubted my ability, I did not care if you scorned my advice, I did not care if you mocked me, but this is more than I can bear! I am a Heroic Spirit, and I am worshipped by those who seek a path honour and loyalty. As a hero, I can no longer stand aside and allow you to continue free, thinking that your way is right. As a god, I cannot be expected to serve one who knows less morality than the beasts in the street. Even a wolf upon sharpening his claws will not turn them on his pack, but Aarne Edefelt will use his spells on a servant just because they failed once against Emiya Shirou. I would die for you, but take one more step past the line and I will make sure that I am the one to kill you before you can do any more damage to this world and its people. Aarne Edefelt, I will make you into a man worth serving, and none of your objections will have be heard."


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 28, 2010)

"These people have been affected too? They still look human, so the taint still isn't too strong. There might be some hope for them yet, and if they can still be saved, then I want to save them. I need both of my hands to fight, so I'll trust you Matou, I know that you won't run back to Berserker. Because now, I'll have to protect the both of us." Letting the girl down, Shirou turned into himself to search for a good weapon to use against those arrayed against him. Houtengeki was in theory the perfect weapon, but Ryofu had not been the type of man to know how to restrain himself, and Shirou did not want to risk using his own skills just in case Berserker's soldiers were too strong for him. Saber knew restraint, but Excalibur was too powerful for that, and a light scratch was quite possibly enough to kill. Tizona and Colada were somewhat less dangerous, but Shirou avoided trying those weapons on principle, just in case Matou's Saber popped out of nowhere to kill him for it. Seiryuengetsutou was possibly the only real choice that he had left at this point, but just as he was about to summon the guan dao, a new image formed in his mind. He had not thought of it as a weapon when he had seen it during his exploration of the castle in the forest, but examining the image in his own mind made it clear that it was a great weapon that had been forged into the very foundations of its user's temple.

"Trace, on." Calling forth his prana into his hand, Shirou projected a massive stone axe-sword that dwarfed even Houtengeki and Seiryuengetsutou, a weapon that was strong enough that a person like Shirou would normally have been completely incapable of wielding. He did not know what the fossilised weapon was doing in the Einzbern Castle, but he did not intend to complain. Heracles was quite possibly the greatest hero ever born, and what he held in his hand was the stone club that Heracles himself had used in life, a stone club that held a thousand secrets within. The ancient Greek demigod had been a master at killing monsters, and in fits of divinely-induced mad rage would often be seen killing even his family, but in truth he was impossibly skilled at all forms of combat, and if he was a Servant, he would probably qualify for every class except Caster. Therefore it was no surprise that Heracles himself would know what it meant to fight without killing, as he often did, choosing to knock out many of his enemies instead of crushing them instantly.

"But even if they can still be saved, they made their choice to fight, and even if I don't kill them, I have to fight back." It was a light swing by Heracles' standard, barely above a gentle tap for the giant of a hero. By the standards of ordinary humans, it was a powerful enough blow to knock anyone out, and one swing blew one of Berserker's soldiers into a nearby wall and knocked him out. With the power in his hands, Shirou would be able to clear the street in a matter of seconds, and it was clear that none of the maddened people were even a match for him.

"Saber! Since they're all tainted, then there's no choice, we'll take down Berserker now! Running seems impossible anyway. Just don't use your Noble Phantasm." Berserker had done more damage than Shirou could have imagined, and if he could corrupt so many people, then he would have to stop him before he could continue any further. Waiting for a day had been his mistake. Shirou allowing Berserker to survive even one extra minute was a sin, a mark against anybody who wanted to be a good human being, forget being a superhero.


----------



## lambda (May 28, 2010)

"Rin bristled as her companion's arrogance. "Protect me? Get over yourself, Emiya!"

Her first rose in the directio of three advancing patriots, mana fathering in her palm. " Who do you think you're talking about? I'm not some damsel in distress and I don't need an empty-headed fool like you to defend me." With a single word, Rin opened her hand and a violent gust of wind sent the three mens fling over the entire plaza. 

So much for discretion.

"As for your offer, Berserker, I refuse! I've got no idea what you're babbling about, but I'll deal with my own business in my own way."


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

"Saber! Since they're all tainted, then there's no choice, we'll take down Berserker now! Running seems impossible anyway. Just don't use your Noble Phantasm." 

"Understood." Saber shifted her grip, bent her knees, and with a brief burst of prana dashed at Berserker. "Your madness ends here," she said as she swung her invisible sword at him.

She had not seen much of his fight at the Emiya house against Lancer and the one who called herself Phantasmoon, but any Servant who relied upon minions to fight for him was one that should not be able to withstand her attacks in a one-on-one confrontation.

So had it been with Rider, although to compare Rider with this monster, no matter how distasteful she found the Roman was to do him a disservice. So too, she felt, would it be with Berserker.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Rin bristled as her companion's arrogance. "Protect me? Get over yourself, Emiya!"
> 
> Her first rose in the directio of three advancing patriots, mana fathering in her palm. " Who do you think you're talking about? I'm not some damsel in distress and I don't need an empty-headed fool like you to defend me." With a single word, Rin opened her hand and a violent gust of wind sent the three mens fling over the entire plaza.
> 
> ...



Her reaction was expected. She didn't want her friends to realize that she held hidden spectres, ones grim and sinister. "Have it your way." Guillotine materialized in Berserker's hands. "Boss-man wouldn't mind if I used his back-up sister anyway!"

Saint-Just flew back up, the _Kitab Al-Azif_ clutched in his arms. The remaining patriots and maddened creatures attacked, targetting Shirou mainly. 

The shadowy Patriot was the first to strike, spewing toxic mist at Shirou and Rin's direction.

Berserker could feel a rushing wind coming right at him. He blocked the initial attack with Guillotine, matching it evenly. This meant that Interloper was of royal blood, as guillotine on its own was a mediocre weapon. Kings and Emperors though, he could strike with great force. As for his next move...

"Libertie!" Berserker grabbed Interloper by the throat and unleashed a wave of maddening force. A lesser creature would be warped and transformed into a Patriot, freeing them from the bonds of sanity. But Interloper was a servant. Against those, Libertie merely induced visions of horror and madness enough to cause mental damage.


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

Impossibly, Excalibur had been checked by the mad Servant's strange weapon, but his counterattack was easily avoidable. Saber shifted to the side and prepared to cut off his exposed arm...

"Libertie!"

The hand had barely grazed her face, but nonetheless some sort of force struck her, blurring her vision and instilling a sense of nausea into her. She jumped back, out of Berserker's immediate attack range, though her balance was shaky.

_And no wonder. The ground was uneven. The flat streets of Fuyuki had been replaced by a hill, and underneath her feet... lay corpses. Saber almost gasped aloud - these were not simply corpses - they were people she recognised. Sir Gareth... Sir Tor... her knights, laying dead with great gaping wounds, staring into the sky with dead, dull eyes.

She looked up, to where Berserker stood, but he was not there anymore. Replaced with herself. With a spitting image of Arturia, clad in red armour, a thin smile on his face as he saw her. Mordred.

And she knew at once where she was. This was Camlann. Her final battle. Her final failure. She knew how things would play out here, how they would invariably end.

Several of her knights surrounded Mordred, but she knew that despite their bravery they were hopelessly outmatched here. Sir Galahad tried for a stroke that was effortlessly checked, and was beheaded on the return swing. Sir Gawain and Sir Bors followed him, as Mordred's smile became a hateful, spiteful grin - his eyes burning with delight as he killed those she cared about.

And Saber could do nothing. She could not move, to fight her son in her knights' place. She could not speak, to call out and urge them to stop. She could not even cry, and release the tears building up in her eyes. She could only watch as her son destroyed her dream. As she failed, yet again._

This is not real. This is Berserker's trick. Fight it!

_And the field shifted_ and once again she was in Fuyuki, the red-hued battlefield of Camlann a distant memory once again, and Mordred replaced with a foe even more hateful; Berserker himself.

"How dare you..." she muttered, trembling. Not from fear, but from rage. She was tempted, so very much, to use Excalibur. To wipe this monstrosity from existence without hesitation. "You monster. You will not live beyond this battle. I swear this to you."

She charged at him again, swinging her sword in a flurry of Mana Burst-aided strikes. To the head and the legs, to each arm, to the chest and the stomach and the throat - an endless barrage of blows at the enemy Servant - at the existence she could no longer tolerate.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 28, 2010)

"Huh. Right then, looks like your magecraft is pretty incredible. That's even better then." Shirou shrugged as Matou yelled at him, and her words just seemed to flow around him without actually entering his head. He had assumed he needed to protect her because she had shown herself to be almost woefully weak without any sign that she even knew how to fight by herself, but that had been his mistake. Shirou was the minority amongst those that used magecraft, in that he was too utterly untalented to actually use it in a fight. Instead, he had to strengthen or produce weapons and actually fight with the might of steel, something which most magi would probably look down on as weak, and they would have been right, for Shirou was extremely weak as a mage. Of course, as far as he knew, his ability to reproduce weapons was unparalleled and unique, and if that was all he could do, then he would use it to the best of his ability. A single powerful skill was more than a match for a thousand different spells. That had been proven by that Magician that Kiritsugu had told him about, the magic gunner Blue.

"But I don't protect people because they can't protect themselves. I protect them because I'd rather be the one that's hurt if anything should happen." The mad people were smacked aside casually by the weapon in his hand, the memory of Heracles' battles permeating the axe-sword and acting almost independently of Shirou's will, though it still did not actually kill any of them. Heracles' fighting style was one that used senses that bordered on precognition, with a sixth sense for danger allowing the club to react to enemies that Shirou barely recognised were there. This allowed him to watch the more dangerous monsters intently, and as such could immediately react to the cloud of poison that had been sprayed at both Matou and himself. There was no need to even think about what to do in such a situation, where he had to stop the attack or Matou Rin would be hurt and might even die. He would just have to place himself in the way of the attack, and blow the toxic mist away with the mountain crushing force that Heracles possessed.

The demigod was impossibly strong, so strong that perhaps even if both Sabers and Lancer teamed up against him, he would still blow through all of them like a black hurricane of destruction. Heracles was so strong that swinging a weapon at full power produced a wind that could only be explained as a logic defying shockwave, and that was what Shirou used now. He drew back, and using both hands, swung at the approaching toxic mist, most of which was blown away in that single attack. Most of it, which obviously meant that he had not stopped all of it, and there was no helping the fact that he would have breathed some of it in.

"But that's still not enough to kill me." He managed before he degenerating into a coughing fit, the poison spreading through his body. It did not matter how strong the poison was though, he had every intention of continuing his battle, to protect Matou and to back Saber up. Even if every one of his organs failed, he would continue to fight on his force of will alone. It was no time for him to give up.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

Saber was disoriented. she was locked in the haze of madness, experiencing some nightmare scenario buried in her psyche. It would not be long till she breaks out of it though, and she will definitely be pissed. 

Which was why Saint-Just was chanting.

The magics written in the _Kitab Al Azif_ was very different from what is conventionaly used today. Although many spells required mana, some required... unconventional items. 

Like flesh arranged in macabre angles.  

One of the Patriots brought by Berserke r posed in a strange manner, its back bent in an improbable yet fabulous angle. 

At this point Saber had broken free of Libertie. Like Berserker predicted, she was pissed. Very pissed.

Her first slash struck him hard in the right leg, while her next nearly lobbed his head off. Her following attack he blocked successfully, only for her next strike to cut his other arm. 

It was painful, but it was worth it. Saint-Just had finished chanting. 

The posing Patriot exploded, showering gore and blood on several maddened civilians. Something darted out of its body, and struck Saber. 

A sharp tongue, almost as sharp as invisible air struck a glancing blow on Saber's armor. The creature disappeared again, striking at her right shoulderblade this time. 

What Saint-Just summoned was a Hound of Tindalos,  wretched creatures who came from the place within the angles of time. To summon such creatures a sacrifice was required, specifically a living being whose flesh was bent by 66degrees. It would disappear as soon as all the mana within the sacrifice was gone or if its target was killed. If it failed to do the latter though, should the same hound be summoned again it would hunt down and kill its previous summoner. This made them impractical weapons, but with a little luck they can cause great havoc. 

This was enough of a distraction for Berserker. While the hound harassed Saber he disengaged and ran, the gas-spewing Patriot releasing more poison to cover their tracks.


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

"Berserker! Stand and fight!" Saber almost screamed at the retreating Servant, before the beast he had summoned struck at her again, disappearing into nothingness before she could strike back.

Even her instincts were almost powerless against it, and she had no idea why. She could not dodge its attacks, merely attempt to parry them, or else minimize the damage. What she could not do was advance after Berseker, much as she wished to finish off the mad Servant.

Instead, she was trapped here, and could do nothing but defend.

_And after you swore that you would end his life. Yet another failure._

-----

If Saint Just had had his wits about him, he may have noticed the blur in the evening sky barrelling towards him.

Then again, thought Assassin as he collided with the airborne creature, he probably wouldn't have anyway. He grabbed for the being's throat with one hand, and the book it clutched to its chest with the other.

For whatever reason, his Master had ordered him to take this book, prioritising it above having him aid her in battle, and adding the further nonsensical condition that neither the redhaired boy or his Servant (no, couldn't be a Servant. Only seven Servants in the grail war - it was probably just a being like Riesbyfe) see him do so, which the poison cloud Berserker's creature had just spewed allowed him to do.

"The _book_, if you _please_," he hissed as he struggled with the creature - but it could hardly put up much of a struggle - he was a Servant, after all, reborn from the darkness of Matou Rin, and this creature could hardly compare.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

Saint-Just was under attack. Another creature had just arrived, and it was trying to take the _Kitab Al Azif_ from him. Saint-Just had little chance of winning, but it can do something else. 

Flight was not just one of Saint-Just's abilities. He was not given the name of one of Berserker's most trusted comrades if he wasn't dangerous. 

It screamed. It screamed loudly, calling dozens of flying creatures to it. They were crows, each one corrupted by madness to give them superhuman speed. They darted around, striking Assassin over and over with their sharp beaks. They were an annoyance at best, but that was what they were supposed to do. 

One of Saint-Just's wings twisted and transformed into an a claw. The claw grabbed the _Kitab Al Azif_ and ripped out fully half of its contents. 

Another scream. This one though was deep and primal, and it caused shockwaves throughout the area, perhaps even the city. Incomprehensible power broke out of its torn pages, killing Saint-Just instantly. As this happened several crows took pieces of the tome and flew off to safety. A few pages were blown by the wind, winding up who knows where.


----------



## lambda (May 28, 2010)

As the last of the weaker "patriot" fell, Rin turned her attantion toward the battle between Servants, leaving the big gas-spewing one to Emiya. Just in time too, as just as she'd thought, even the mad Berserker was not foolish enough to stand and fight while he had lost the support of a Master. The man was about to run while Saber struggled against the strange beast he had summoned. 

Rin raised her hand and a crestworm pierced her flesh. While her previous spell had been a bullet, it was litterally a localized tornado that suddenly engulfed Saber and the creature harassing her.

As far as Rin knew, the chance of Berserker finding a Master in the short time he had left in the world were infinitesimal, and so letting the Servant go would have been the right option.

But this Grail War was different, wasn't it? The rules had already been happily stepped on and thrown in the trash with the apparition of a Second Saber, and Berserker was employing a magic Rin did not understand.

In this condition, letting the man go would be a mistake.

Under her the powerful winds created by her spells,  Berserker's creature was blown high in the air, while Saber stood untouched. " Quickly!" Rin shouted. "Don't let him get away."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

The hound hungered. It hungered for concepts, for emotions, for things no human mind can understand. It wanted something, and it wanted it now. 

The hound disappeared, travelling into the angles of time. It reappeared later, 5 seconds before it was blown away, in an obtuse angle formed the intestines of a dead patriot. It darted out of the corpse, and attacked Saber from behind, 3 seconds before it teleoprted away.


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

As soon as she felt a respite from the attacks of the bizarre creature, Saber did not hesitate to chase after the insane Servant she had pledged to destroy.

"You shall not escape," she said. Not as a threat, or a taunt, but as a simple undeniable fact. For what he had done to this city and to her, she would not allow Berserker to escape. He would die by her hand.

Or so she thought, before the accursed creature struck at her again, impossibly, arresting her advance as Berserker continued to put distance between them. She still had one attack that could end the foul Servant, but in a populated area like this...

_"Master. I can still kill Berserker. But I will require your permission to use Excalibur."_

-----

Assassin clutched his prize tight and landed lightly on a rooftop, before almost dropping the torn pages out of reflex. His hands felt like dozens of ants were crawling over them, a discomforting experience even for him.

_"I have your book, Master. Most of it. Berserker's creature destroyed the rest."_


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 28, 2010)

_No, not with so many civilians around. You're not thinking straight, Saber. You might not even survive unleashing another Excalibur, I know you're still not at full capacity after your fight with Rider. I'll think of something._ This was a disadvantage he had not thought of when he had seen the beauty of the Sword of Promised Victory, but Saber's Noble Phantasm was possibly far too strong for her own good, and using it in the middle of the city put everyone at risk. It would take at least a commercial cruise ship to even be able to slow down that mightiest of holy swords, and that included the water it would have to travel through to even reach the ship in the first place. No, there had to be a better option than that.

Excalibur was an anti-fortress Noble Phantasm, made for blowing away entire castles and all the soldiers within, but that was not the only Noble Phantasm that they had. After all, Emiya Shirou's body was a circuit created for the sole purpose of reproducing swords, and he had seen many weapons in this Holy Grail War. Heracles' club that was in his hands was but the tip of the iceberg, and there were dozens of weapons that he could use in this situation. Weapons that would kill Berserker, but would not kill anyone else. The mad Servant had already seen Seiryuengetsutou used against him, and there was always the off-chance that he might have found a way to defend himself against it, and so Shirou would have to risk using a weapon he would never have wanted to use again.

Slamming the large poison spewing madman with the axe-sword in his hands, Shirou watched the _thing_ crumple into a heap as it flew into a building. With the madmen out of the way, Shirou allowed his image of Heracles' weapon to shatter to make way for a new sword, a weapon that would strike Berserker even all the way across the street with ease. He had not wanted to use the weapons of Matou's Servants ever again, but there was no real choice, for it was the only weapon he knew, which made Shirou remind himself to visit a museum to see some other ancient swords soon, so this situation would never occur again.

"Trace, on." The larger of the other Saber's swords, Tizona, appeared in Shirou's hand, and he drew back his arm as he felt the horizon compress into a single point, all the empty space before him collapsing into Berserker as Tizona marked every single point in space as the same target. It would likely shred the buildings, but it would not kill anyone inside, and that was the point of using it in the first place, and there was no way Berserker would be able to escape this Noble Phantasm.

"Matou, help me with this. I don't have enough mana to use this at full power." He asked over his shoulder, as he prepared to thrust the sword with all his might, concentrating what little magical energy he had into his sword arm. He would use Tizona whether or not Matou Rin actually lent him her power, because he could not allow Berserker to continue running and hurting everybody who got in his way.

Then, the worst thing that could possibly happen occurred. With all his mana filling the sword in his hand instead of running through his body, he lost his main defence against the poison that had gathered within him, and before he could declare the name of the Noble Phantasm in his hand, he fell to his knees panting. It was but one second, but one second was all it would take for a Servant to run away.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

The meeting with Rin had been costly. Half of the _Kitab Al Azif_ had been lost, and only a few hundred out of over 2,000 pages were recovered. If Avy were still alive he would have a hissy fit. 

For now, Berserker needed a master. Sure he could keep himself running indefinitely by killing people every now and then, or using Reign of Terror to convert the very insanity within the minds of minions to nourishing prana, but both methods would betray any hiding spot he went to.

Luckily for Berserker, there was another option. A back-up Tohsaka, reserved by the family for a scenario like this.He had not met the back-up yet, but he did know she was a girl, another sister of Aventre Tohsaka. She will have to do.

He went inside a dark alley, where a grey fire hydrant was waiting for him. The fire hydrant's top opened, revealing a button. Berserker pressed it, and at once a secret passageway built into the sewage system opened. It had openings in just about every important part of the city, even one that lead to Kirei's toilet.  But that was not Berserker's concern now. He had to go to Tohsaka mansion at once, and get his new master. 


The hound had vanished. Its form could no longer be maintained in this plane of existence, and so it retreated back to the angles of time. But it had tasted the servant Saber, and it had liked the taste of prana construct, the meaning carved into its form, set in perfect angles and polygons. Soon, it hoped, it would return to this plane of existence to feast.


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

By the time the infernal creature that attacked her had vanished, Berserker was long gone. The mad Servant had been allowed to escape and wreak his havoc on Fuyuki for another day. 

Saber knew she could have eliminated him with Excalibur, but at the same time, now that Berserker's absence was dampening the white-hot rage from his... defilement of her memories, she was glad that she had not. To sacrifice innocents in order to assure his death was, even if necessary, not an action she would have been proud of taking.

And that was, she supposed, where her Master's superheroism came into play - refusing to sacrifice even one innocent life, even to destroy an irrevocably evil one. She turned to silently thank her Master for preventing her from making a choice she would have truly regretted, and saw him on his hands and knees, hacking and wheezing.

"Shirou!" she cried, and sped to his side. The boy was deathly pale, a thin film of perspiration coating his forehead, and struggled to breathe. How had this happened?

_Because you prioritised seeking the glory of killing Berserker over protecting your Master._

"Matou! What happened?" She lifted the boy in his arms, and looked at the other Master panickedly.

-----

Much as Assassin would have liked to simply hand over the blasted remains of this foul book, his Master had had one additional task for him. Follow the mad Servant - not to attack him, but simply to see where his destination was.

And he was fairly easy to follow. Berserker was in a hurry, making no real effort to move covertly. At his speed, no human could follow him. Fortunately for Assassin, he was no human.


----------



## Watchman (May 28, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aarne found he could not speak. Even if he were capable of summoning words to his mind, he knew he could not force them out of his mouth. Having gained the undivided attention and unbridled fury of Guan Yu, he was as powerless as an insect pinned to a corkboard - unable to dissent, unable to refuse, only capable of listening to the Heroic Spirit's furious tirade.

Not even a person, huh...? Lancer didn't even recognise him as a person?

_A Magus with no skill in Magecraft is not a Magus. They are not a being. They are simply it. An existence without meaning - which is hardly an existence at all._

He, Aarne Edelfelt was just a beast? Not even worthy of being counted as human?

_What misfortune that such an inadequate child was born into this family! A talentless Magus is no more than a mere animal to those with talent._

And he would change him, by force, if necessary, mould him into what he viewed as correct?

_If it cannot become a Magus with its own strength, then it will be moulded into one. We shall ensure that._

But he would never forsake him. He would die rather than let him continue down this path...

_It may be a failure, but we shall never forsake what may become Aarne Edelfelt._

Would rather kill him than allow him to do what he saw as unacceptable.

_The world of a Magus is not an easy one. If it refuses to make hard choices, it will perish._

But despite all that... despite all that... Lancer wanted what was best for him, in his own way.

_And in the end, it, Aarne Edelfelt, wants to become strong, does it not? Wants to become a Magus his family can be proud of, does it not?_

"I..." he managed to say, voice suddenly dry, cracked, tired. "I came here to win the Grail War. That is all." I came here to prove I could be a Magus fit for the Edelfelt. I came here to be _me_, not an it.

Was Aarne Edelfelt, free of restrictions, free of the watchful eye of other Edelfelts, less than a human? Was that what he truly was? Even as he became a Magus did he cease to be human?

Shakily, he stood, and looked Lancer in the eye.

"Do what you feel you have to. I'll do the same."

Then he walked past the Servant, and headed for his room in this house. Shutting the door behind him, he realized he was trembling, and no matter how he tried to control himself, it wouldn't stop. Collapsing onto the bed, he stared at the ceiling.

"I'm going to win, Lancer. Aarne Edelfelt will win this war, the way _he_ chooses to."


----------



## Nimademe (May 29, 2010)

"So that's it?" Kaori asked. "That is all." Rider said, finishing his discussion, closing the door to the servants quarters behind him, then telling one of the other maids to watch over her. It seemed that Lancer's blow took a lot out of her, as she fell asleep when they finished talking. Going through the kitchen backdoor and into the living room, Aarne was nowhere to be seen, along with the the ammunitions and two shotguns, so Rider assumed that Aarne had retreated up to his room. Lancer was seated on the couch, brows furrowed in thought. Serving himself another plate of roast, bread, and pasta, Rider took a large bite of bread and swallowed it down, drowning it with another glass of wine, Lancer not even paying any attention to him. "You genuinely like your Master, don't you my rival?" Rider asked rhetorically to break the ice, already knowing the answer.

=============

Having woken up from Lancer's roar of admonition, Ilya was able to eavesdrop on most of the conversation, going back to her room momentarily to elude Aarne, then exiting it again as Aarne entered his room. Opening the door after a few minutes of waiting, Ilya went in the room, Aarne glancing over lazily to see who entered. "Why didn't you answer back? If Rider told me off like that, I'd get angry at him." Ilya asked, not knowing the answer at all. Rider was her most important Servant, but she wouldn't allow him to do anything like that to her without retaliation, and certainly not retreat without doing anything.


----------



## lambda (May 29, 2010)

For a second, it had seemed as though Rin's speel had been succesfull in shaking the hound's off Saber, but as it was sailing in the air, the creature vanished in thin air only to reappear right on top of the Servant.

Rin grit her teeth. There was no way she was going to let that Servant slip away. If Emiya's Servant was useless, she'd just have to rely on her own. Sabbath or no, it would be an easy task. "Kill Berserker", with those two words and a single command seal to force her Servant to obey her will, Berserker's fate would be sealed.

"Matou, help me with this. I don't have enough mana to use this at full power." 

Emiya called out to her, one of her Servant's blade in hand. His plan sounded just as good, or rather better than her own. Quickly, she moved to help the magic user.

And then Emiya crumpled down to the ground before he could unleash his attack. "Emiya!" Rin urged in alarm. _Don't let him go!_

But the boy stayed on his knees, clearly in pain and unable to carry out his attack. Rin's eyes darted upward, preparing herself to call out her Saber as she'd intended. But it was too late, Berserker was gone.

_"Assassin!"_ She thought franctically._" Follow him!"_

"Matou! What happened?"

_Berserker fled because of your incompetence, that's what happened!_ She thought bitterly. "Emiya was poisoned." was her matter of fact answer. She looked around. "Quickly, we need to find somewhere a little more discrete so I can see if I can help him."


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

A rattling at the door caught Aarne's attention, and he sat up in his bed. It was clearly not Lancer, who by the sound of things had neither the intention nor desire to see Aarne again that night, if ever; whilst most people would have simply knocked.

The door opened, and Rider's Master poked her head around it before entering the room, not waiting for him to say a single word. Ah, right, the Einzbern girl. The Einzbern were a prestigious family even amongst magicians, and once held the Third True Magic. No doubt the girl's intention in this war was a victory to regain that. Was she here to gloat at him about the breakdown in his relations with his Servant? The young girl frowned slightly as she spoke.

"Why didn't you answer back? If Rider told me off like that, I'd get angry at him."

That was a good point. Why hadn't he argued back? Why had Aarne Edelfelt tolerated such disrespect from his Servant - such blatant threats? Had he been scared that Lancer would kill him, then and there? The Servant had had no hesitation in his voice when he said he would cut Aarne down if he crossed the line again. No, that wasn't it. Aarne was many things, but he was not easily intimidated. No Magus could afford to be.

"And what would that have accomplished?" he said, managing to regain some of his composure. "Whether Lancer and I like it or not, we have to work together. He can hate me all he wants, but he came here for a reason, and he wouldn't throw it away that easily. He's made his views clear, I've made mine clear. Anything else is a waste of time and air." _He can insult me all he likes. Aarne Edelfelt has already heard worse, and become stronger for it._

-----

Berserker was long gone, but Saber could not care at this moment - her priority was what it should always have been - her Master.

_You were right next to him, Matou... Why did you come to my aid instead of his?_

"You know this city better than I do. Where do you suggest?" Saber tried to keep the note of urgency out of her voice.


----------



## lambda (May 29, 2010)

" Emiya's house. It's close enough."


----------



## Nimademe (May 29, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Whether Lancer and I like it or not, we have to work together. He can hate me all he wants, but he came here for a reason, and he wouldn't throw it away that easily. He's made his views clear, I've made mine clear. Anything else is a waste of time and air."



Ilya decided to press the subject further to sate her curiosity. "So you see Lancer as a partner instead of your Servant?" Ilya asked, moving inside the room but not far from the doorframe. "Servants have to listen and follow their Masters, isn't that an immutable truth?" Ilya added, honestly confused at Aarne's words. "If a Master doesn't have complete reign over their Servant, doesn't that just mean that they are wholly incompetent?" Ilya finished, honestly wanting to know what Aarne thought. Ilya had no ill intentions to speak of, the cutting words unintentionally flowing out of her mouth like water.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

"Incompetent? If it wasn't for me, you'd still be in the hands of Caster, and your precious Servant would have headed to his death. Don't you _dare_ call me incompetent, you ungrateful little wretch."

He swung his legs off the bed and stood. "Lancer is my Servant, not my equal, don't be mistaken there. But he has pride, unlike yours, and the misconception that his opinions are as valid as mine. That doesn't matter - he can think what he likes. So long as he gets the job done and kills the other Servants I couldn't care less." _And if he gets enraged like that again... I still have two command seals to put him in his place._


----------



## Nimademe (May 29, 2010)

"It looks like you have your spirit back, at least." Ilya said cheerfully, then stuck her tongue out at Aarne, adding one more thing before leaving. "Although if you ever insult Rider again, I'll kill you." Ilya said innocently, time feeling like it froze for a few moments. "Goodnight, see you tomorrow!" Ilya finished as she left the room. Running down the hall and entering her room again, Ilya jumped onto the bed and lay on her pillow, falling asleep almost instantly.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

Aarne watched the girl go in shock for a few seconds, then laughed and fell back on his bed. That was what he needed, yes. Something to break him out of the funk his conversation with Lancer had left him in, and bring him back to reality. He scowled at the thought that he'd been so affected by Lancer - the Einzbern had been correct, a Master needed to be able to control their Servant.

First thing tomorrow, he'd put an end to that stupid notion of Lancer killing him if he transgressed the Heroic Spirit's personal code of morality with a command seal. _You will respect me, Lancer. You don't have to consider me a human being, but you *will* acknowledge me as your Master._

He went to sleep with that thought in mind.

-----

"Very well then, let's go." Saber set off at a brisk pace. Were it not for the fact that there would be at least one person watching, she would have taken both her Master and the Matou to the Emiya House as quickly as she could, but in the interest of not drawing attention, she settled for a brisk power-walk.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 29, 2010)

"My Master is my Master." Lancer grunted, increasingly frustrated at his immunity to the powers of alcohol. He really wanted a good drink about now, but all the wine in the world could not affect him, and so he had to remain sober throughout the night, fully aware of what he had done to his Master. Guan Yu had been a soldier in life, who had always served somebody greater than himself for a cause greater than himself. His legend was one of loyalty and righteousness, and there was no greater loyalty than towards one's own master, and his master was Aarne Edefelt. There was never any purpose in considering like or dislike, for the moment he accepted the summons and was called into this world once more, he had nothing but love for his master, much in the same way he had nothing but love for the Emperor of the Han and for his lord brother. It was precisely because of this great love that he had sought to put him onto a path towards manhood and perhaps even greatness, for he wished nothing but the best for the boy known as Aarne Edefelt. If his winning meant sacrificing his Master's heart, soul, and humanity, then there was no meaning in Guan Yunchang winning this Holy Grail War.

Yet for all his efforts, he could not see any desire in Aarne to change into a worthy Master of a great hero, and that tore at Lancer far more than any blade could ever manage. It was impossible to force goodness into a person, for goodness and greatness was different from obedience to the law. His Master would no longer hurt those that were not willing to be hurt, but that was not because he had learnt honour and righteousness, but rather because Lancer would kill him if he tried. There had to be a way to change that, but Lancer could not see it. The light in the tunnel was still too far away, and he only had until the end of the Holy Grail War to reach it, which was, at best, a mere ten days away. It normally took years to forge greatness in a person, and so Lancer would need somebody to follow up on him even after he was gone, where he could watch Aarne Edefelt from his seat in the heavens. However, he could not think of anybody to fill that post right now, and he had not even began to set Aarne on the right path, so that was something that could wait.

===​
It did not take long for Shirou to return to full consciousness, the sword in his hand having disappeared long ago. He still felt sick, the poison in his body refusing to release its grip on his body, but there was still so much that he had to do. Berserker had not been defeated yet, and a single moment of weakness had caused him to be able to escape once more, and every second he remained alive was one more second where the people of Fuyuki were exposed to his corruption. Berserker was the symbol of everything that was wrong in this world, and yet the superhero had failed to do anything about him. How could he ever report to Kiritsugu that his son was such a pathetic excuse for an ally of justice? He had promised to continue where his father had left off, and that promise had allowed Emiya Kiritsugu to pass away peacefully, and it was a promise that Shirou had betrayed because he was too weak.

"Saber... Should I have let you use Excalibur instead?" He whispered to his Servant from his position upon her back, wondering if his moment of indecision had allowed many more people to get hurt. It had been his perfect chance to save the city by ending the monstrosity that was Servant Berserker, and yet he had failed to do even that, and if that Servant found a new Master, then there would be a great new wave of madmen that had been twisted so far that they would have to be put down. In light of that, perhaps it was better to have risked the lives of the people in town, risking a tiny sacrifice for the good of many more in the city. That had been what Kiritsugu had told him about long ago, where he was forced to allow the few to die to allow the many to live, a path that was not that of a superhero, but one that was possible, and one that saved people nonetheless.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

"Saber... Should I have let you use Excalibur instead?"

Saber let out a sigh of relief upon hearing the voice of her Master, weak as it was, it was still something.

"Rest for now, Master. Berserker has no Master, and should die of his own accord soon enough." Or so she hoped. The rules for this war were already warped by the circumstances of her summoning - who was to say Berserker could not find a new Master in an unorthodox fashion? But that was not news her Master had to hear - it was mere conjecture at this point.

_"And do not apologize. Whatever you do, do not apologize. You were correct - I was not thinking properly when I suggested the use of Excalibur."_


----------



## Nimademe (May 29, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> "My Master is my Master."



"Sentimental old men, the both of us." Rider said jokingly, having finished off the plate of food and glass of drink. Having a few servants put the leftovers away for later consumption, Rider stood up from the seat, the other Servant being so tall that Rider did not need to look down at him. "I'm going to sleep, perhaps you should too?" Rider suggested to Lancer, walking towards the stairs. Though Servants didn't need sleep, it refreshed the mind and minimized mana consumption, something that was no doubt useful. "Who knows? You might even have a dream." Rider finished cheerfully, just within earshot of Lancer. Going into his room and locking the door behind him, Rider stripped naked and got into the large bed, falling asleep within minutes.


----------



## lambda (May 29, 2010)

"You're already awake, Emiya? If you can stand, let me take a look at you."


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 29, 2010)

"We're old men, Rider. Sentimental old men who are not even allowed the comfort of dreams." Lancer sighed as Rider left the room, sinking into his chair sadly. He could not drink, and he could not dream, and all Servant Lancer could do was to think, think about how helpless he was even as a great hero of yore, and think about how great it would be to be alongside his brothers once more. He had lived a good life, even if it had not ended well, and there was so very little he would change if given the chance. Just a chance to die in his own time, on his own terms, alongside his sworn brothers of the Peach Garden Oath. At the very least, he wanted them to be by his side as he slept for the last time, or for himself to be on theirs. He would give up his godhood and his legend just for that small happiness, but that was not to be. That was why he wanted the Holy Grail, to grant himself that little satisfaction, and yet it would be no satisfaction if he returned to their sides in a way that he could not be proud of, with a Master he could tell fine stories about as they sat around a table sharing their tales over wine.

The story of Aarne Edefelt would be the legacy of Guan Yu in this era, and it did not have to be a great story, but it had to be a fine tale. He did not need a Master who raised kingdoms and made emperors, who forged worlds and rallied men, but to ever be able to face his brothers once more, he needed a Master who people would mourn for when his time came, and not because a great magus passed, but because Aarne Edefelt had left this world and there were those who did not want to see him go. It would be a good story, a story that Lancer would never be able to experience, but would be proud to tell. It was a simple yet wonderful story, but he could not see that coming to pass, and if that tale was not to be, then there was no meaning in his wish. There were many parts to the Peach Garden Oath, and a deeper level of understanding that went beyond the words that they swore to follow, and dying together was but a meaningless dream if the rest of the Oath could not be fulfilled, if there was no absolute pride in the way that Guan Yu had lived his lives. He could not even return to his seat amongst the gods like this, much less his brothers.

===​
"Thank you, Saber. You really are better than I deserve." Shirou whispered to his Servant once more before, this time with great gratitude. If Saber could say that he had not done wrong even as he denied her plan, then he could be sure that he was still on the right path. The King of Knights had agreed that risking the lives of all the innocent people in the town was a bad choice, and the part of him that was still a superhero in spite of his weakness agreed. Then perhaps, just perhaps, even if Berserker was still around, Emiya Shirou could still become a true ally of justice, a person who would one day be able to save everyone by never giving up on his ideal.

"I'm fine now, Matou." He continued more loudly as he climbed off Saber's back, the blood having returned to his limbs. He was still a bit faint, and he would not want to risk a fight in this state, but he was not anywhere near a level where he would die, and walking was completely not an issue. Apparently the poison had not been as strong as he had expected from a Servant's tool, and there had not been as much as the size of the toxic cloud suggested. Not that Shirou was complaining of course, staying alive meant another day where he could try towards his goals.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2010)

Berserker had arrived. He had not been in the Tohsaka manor for a while, considering that their base of operations was moved to City Hall. Conveniently the tunnel system beneath Fuyuki had an exit near the forest behind the mansion, and that was where he came out. 

The servants inside all treated Berserker at once. They had no idea that the Tohsaka representative was dead yet, for no doubt that if they knew the would not tolerate his presence. 

Inside his private quarters Berserker was met by Tohsaka Muyo. She was a pudgy, middle-aged woman from a branch of the family that resided in Kyoto, and a magus as well. Most of the family had left the city before the start of the Grail War and had been staying in Kyoto ever since, as a safety precaution. Muyo however, had to stay here in case some minor family tried to muscle in on their territories. 

"Where is Aventre, servant!?" She asked. Muyo had protested the family's decision to have that bastard child enter, but in the end her efforts were fruitless. 

"Not your business fatty." Berserker stood from his seat and left his quarters. He was a little annoyed that his Haruhi CDs were taken from his room, but that was not why he was here. 


Tohsaka Sakura had a happy life. She was raised in a peaceful environment, had good friends and understanding relatives. Her only problem was that her father was never content with her progress in the field of magecraft. In fact she was a little disappointed when her half-brother Aventre took her place as family representative in the grail war, because then she could show her father how wrong he was. She barely knew Aventre, having met her only a few times in her life, but if her family thought she wasn't fit to fight in the grail war, then she would accept it. Still, she wondered what her life would've been if she did enter the grail war. 

A crow was by her room's window, pecking at the glass. She paid it creature little heed. She was too busy screaming because a 6-foot tall being in a ragged coat burst into her room. 

"OH YEAH!" It shouted as it barged into her bedroom. "There it is!" The being ignored Sakura and went to the window where the crow was pecking. 

Once she calmed herself down she realized who the giant was. it was Aventre's servant, Berserker. She only saw her once, when he and her brother left the mansion for another base of operations. "What are you doing!?" 

Berserker still ignored her. He broke her window open, and let the crow in. A few more followed, each one carrying a piece of paper. For some reason the paper scared her more than Berserker.

The mad servant grabbed paper after paper, staring at them intently before throwing them away, only to take another piece of paper from one of the crows. "Where is it... where is it...." Berserker muttered. 

The longer Berserker went through the pages, the more the servant's color seemed to fade. Sakura understood at once what this meant. Berserker could no longer exist in this world, and that meant her brother, the one he barely knew, was dead. "Aventre... he's dead, isn't he?" 

"Yes yes, he kicked the bucket." Berserker said hurriedly while he threw away another page that didn't have what he was looking for. One of the crows dropped pieces of paper on Sakura's lap."And I will too, unless we find that page! The page with the red ring!" 

"And what will happen if I find that page?" She asked.

"Then you can become my master!" 

Sakura jumped out of her seat. To become a master meant that she would participate in the Grail War. Quickly she went through the pages at once. If she managed to find the page Berserker was looking for, perhaps then she could prove herself. Perhaps then her father would praise her skill, perhaps then he would not regret giving her instead of her. 

She went through page after page, desperately looking for the page with the red ring. A few minutes later, a crow landed on her shoulder, a page in its mouth. She took the page from it and saw a red ring drawn in the center. 

It was not a ring. At least, not as a ring is supposed to be. There were subtle deviations, imperfections in its shape that made it look like a cube, then a triangle, then something with a thousand sides. While still looking like a circular ring. 

"Haha!" Berserker dropped the pages he was holding, not that they were important anyway. Why he was tearing apart her copy of Vampire Knight she would never understand. "Now read the words below the circle!" 

There was a bunch of incomprehensible glyphs below the circle, but somehow she knew what it meant. It scared her out of wits when she understood the glyphs. "I can't read this. I don't want to." 

Berserker was fading away. His legs had already disappeared, and he was starting to lose his vision. "READ IT! READ IT OR YOUR BROTHER WOULD HAVE DIED FOR NOTHING!" 

Sakura's heart pumped faster than it ever did before. She didn't want to fail another sibling again. "Kypha'drubegqwy t'labakbtfy Wqeiryia'flyiuoqwzxi Nbgibibi." Her throat felt like it was on fire as she spoke the words. 

"Now say Maximilien Robespierre at the end of the chant." Berserker instructed. He was already solidifying once more, but if the chant was not finished it would be all for naught. Avy had several contingencies planned, including one that would let him stay as a player in the grail war even if Berserker died. He also had one in case HE died, and he had taught Berserker how to do this. It was risky, since Berserker could always kill Avy and find someone he could boss around for a new master, but as it turned out Berserker liked him more than he thought.

"Byie! Byie! Meyer-Fgtoa! Ryierpowsacquwte Maximilien Robespierre!"

A bright light emanated from the room for a brief moment, then disappeared. Berserker was still there, completely solid and alive. There was a red ring on Sakura's left wrist now, and it glowed faintly. "So, I'm your master now?" 

Berserker nodded. 

"Then, please leave my room." She pleaded. The mad servant shrugged as he left, taking a volume of Tsubasa Chronicle with him. When he was gone, Sakura fainted, completely exhausted by what had just happened.


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

"Thank you, Saber. You really are better than I deserve."

Those words were at once a comfort and a pain to Saber. Her Master was safe, for now, though his rate of recovery was... abnormal. He had gone from being completely incapacitated by the poison to able to stand of his own will in what were at most minutes. She had already seen a peculiar and unnatural healing factor of his before, when he fought Archer's Master, and the thought of those little swords working their way around his lungs and internal organs was neither the most pleasant nor most heartening image.

Furthermore, this was praise she did not deserve. He had only been put in this state to begin with because she had prioritised defeating Berserker over protecting her Master, and had been so consumed with rage that she had even considered tainting Excalibur, the holiest of swords, with the blood of innocents, so long as it meant Berserker's death would be assured. If there was one not worthy here, it was her, not Shirou. Shirou was in his own words a superhero, who fought above and beyond all human limits, powered solely by his desire to protect everyone. She, on the other hand... barely even qualified as a Hero. A hero did not fail as she had, both in her past life and this one. A hero did not allow base emotions to override all honour and reason. A hero did not sacrifice innocents to ensure the death of a single villain. Even as she received Shirou's praise, Saber was certain that it was the opposite that was true.

-----

Berserker hadn't even bothered to conceal his path. Whether he could not conceive of someone following him or was simply too desperate to care, he was easily tracked out of the sewer system, and Assassin watched him enter a Western-style mansion, one he hadn't yet visited on his nightly tours of the city.

As all nobles were prone to do, the owner of this mansion had put up a plaque with the name of his family on it.

_"I've found his destination, Master. A mansion in Miyama, in the Foreigner's district. Belongs to the... Toh-sa-ka."_


----------



## lambda (May 29, 2010)

_Of course it is._ Rin thought bitterly.

"Good" She said with a tight nod. She turned on her heels and started walking away. "In that case, you won't need me to keep you safe while you walk home, won't you? I'm going after Berserker."
_
"Assassin, there's only a single girl in the house. Get to her before Berserker does and get her out of there. Knock her out if you have to."_


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

Even as Shirou proclaimed that he was fine, he stumbled and Saber caught him. It appeared as though he had lost consciousness, probably an automatic reaction by his body to speed up his healing. However, as it was, it had happened at a truly fortuitous time, because had he been conscious, Saber knew what her Master would have demanded they do, despite his injuries.

"By yourself? Matou, Berserker will have perished soon, and your Servant is not here to protect you if Berserker attacks you before he dissipates..." Saber was cut off by Rin's angry answer, and simply nodded in return. "Understand this - I will prioritize the well-being of my Master. I may not be able to come your aid if you persist in this."

-----

_"As you command."_

Assassin had no problems entering the mansion - his Presence Concealment easily bypassing the protective wards around this place, but immediately ran into a problem.

Namely, this mansion was huge - and yet his Master had demanded urgency in his actions.

How hard could it be to find one girl here? He could safely rule out the maids - if Berserker was looking for a Master it would be the owner of this house, and they, at least in Europe, tended to make their residences on the upper floors - he assumed that the same held true here, in this familiar hours in a foreign land.

Heading for the stairs, he rested his right hand against the hilt of his cleaver.


----------



## lambda (May 29, 2010)

"By yourself? Matou, Berserker will have perished soon, and your Servant is not here to protect you if Berserker attacks you before he dissipates..." 

"Whose fault do you think it is?!" It was not a shout, but barely. "Didn't you hear him? Berserker already has another Master lined up! I'll be damned if I let this monster have his way any longer!" 

Rin knew very well that even though Berserker was very close to death, she was still outmatched by a mile. Even a magus as powerful as her could not hope to match a Servant in open battle, let alone one with so many helpers. But right now there was no other way for her. She would die before she let this filthy being sink his claws in her sister!

"Understand this - I will prioritize the well-being of my Master. I may not be able to come your aid if you persist in this."
But Rin wasn't listening any longer, already running down the street as fast as her reinforced legs could carry her. The Tohsaka house was not very far, but Berserker was alreasy there. Still somehow, she had to make it in time.

She had to.


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

It was the dawn of the 6 day of this holy war Index woke up... woke up? she was dead no?... what have happen she move her hand to her neck and find nothing left of the cut... but there was blood around, there was no mistake it happen, something was weird she didn't feel her connection to caster any longer she try to focus herself to see things around and saw last order at the side of Satsuki deeply sleeping. She raise herself and look around finding boxes, ruble a few lamps given a low heatless light but no windows it was also quite outside... they where underground no doubt about it.

She start pondering what have happen, what happen to caster in the castle and with assassin... assassin he... she need to know what happen, and start collecting ruble from all around trying to making another "All reality array"... a shadow of a man appear behind her it was archer she face him with almost tear on her eyes but with a warm smile on her face... for once Archer saw her with part of her clothes and her hair could be admired "Caster is dead right".


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2010)

"Matou!" Saber called out but the girl was no longer listening to her. If she did not follow her immediately she would not be able to track her later, and the Matou had neglected to tell her where she was headed - only that Berserker was there.

Berserker was there, and she was willing to fight him by herself if need be, regardless of how outmatched that was. That spoke of a desperation on her part - more than simply seeing Berserker defeated, she sought to protect something dear to her.

And Saber longed to follow her. However she had come across the information, Matou Rin knew where Berserker was, and Saber dearly wished to repay the Servant for what he had done to her and her Master, and end his existence once and for all.

However, if she did follow her, she would be bringing Shirou directly into the jaws of the beast, and he was certainly not capable of fighting now;  a direct consequence of the last time she had prioritised battling Berserker over preserving his well-being. She could not fight Berserker, not with her Master like this.

"I am sorry, Rin," she whispered. Just as the Matou raced to defend that which was precious to her, so too did Saber prioritize the protection of that which was precious to her. She could not allow herself to fail in her duty of protection, not again. As the Magus raced away, Saber turned and trudged in the opposite direction towards the Emiya House.

When Shirou awoke, no doubt he'd be furious with her decision, but that was something to deal with in the morning. Whatever happened to Matou Rin, Saber had done her duty in protecting her Master.

Once he was placed on his bed, Saber left his room and closed the screen door behind her. And as soon as she had done so, as soon as she had created a physical wall between her and the only other occupant in this house, she felt moisture on her cheeks. Bringing up a hand to her face, she felt more droplets trickling down. Tears?

_You failed again. You failed to protect your Master. You failed to protect your Master's ally. You were willing to forsake the lives of innocents in the pursuit of revenge. You are no hero, Arturia Pendragon._

The smug voice and smiling face of the other Saber taunted her, but Saber could not find it in her to fight back. They spoke the truth again.

_You failed to save your kingdom. You failed to protect your subjects. In the end, even they turned against you._

"Stop it..."

She sank down, drawing her knees to her chest.

_You failed to even stand by your 'duty'. You were a fraud deceiving others into believing you were a king, and now you are a fraud deceiving others into believing you are a hero._

"Please..."

_A hero is supposed to save others. But you can't even save yourself. How pathetic._

How pathetic indeed. Arturia Pendragon, King of Britain, closed her eyes, though that did not stop the flow of tears. Painted on the inside of her closed eyelids, she saw Camlann once again, and when she opened her eyes in shock, the world had changed once again to that hellish battle.

"It's not real... It's not true..." she whispered to herself. Berserker was not here, he could not be doing this - that meant this was simply a delusion in her mind. But still, it would not go away.

Was this a punishment of her own devising? One her own mind was forcing on her for her failures? She managed a bitter smile. Was Arturia Pendragon herself an enemy of Servant Saber? In the end, had even she betrayed her? If so, then what hope was there left for her?

Thank you, Saber. You really are better than I deserve.

"S-shirou...?" That had been the voice of her Master, ringing like the peal of a bell, and a light shone from the sky, illuminating Camlann, wiping it away, overriding it. She shut her eyes against the glare, and when she opened them, she was clearly once again in the Emiya House, outside Shirou's room.

And inexplicably, her heart felt lighter. The crushing weight on it had lessened somewhat, but the void had been replaced with exhaustion.

A Servant did not need to sleep, but to lessen the prana they consumed from their Master, it was as good a tool as any, especially if they could not assume Spirit Form, and if she were this tired, she must have truly drained Shirou. Furthermore, Servants did not dream, and she had no wish to spend the rest of the night like... this. She had much to think about, but she felt her heart might tear in two if she did so now.

Resting her head against the wall at her back, Saber slipped into unconsciousness.


----------



## lambda (May 29, 2010)

"He is."Archer admitted as he put a hand on her shoulder. "For a reason I ignore, he was targeted by the couterforce. I'm a fairly powerful Servant but there's nothing I could have done. I'm sorry." 

"We're currently in an old factory on the outskirts of Fuyuki. It's fairly out of the way, so the other Servants will have a hard time finding us. Here's some clean clothes." He handed her a simple shirt and a skirt.

"Change and come out. We also have some food lying around. It's not much, but if you're interested it's yours."

As he left the nun alone, Archer spoke one last time. "And here's one more thing. Now that Caster's dead, you're not a Master anymore. There's no more reason for you to figth in this War, so you should think about leaving this place."


----------



## Xelloss (May 29, 2010)

She stay there motionless heading to a shadow, slowly changing while evaluating her options... go back to her usual life with Touma and the others in academy city or stay here and fulfill her duty as a mediator of the magic association and the church... so far it seems Father Kotomine was not really dealing with some issues and lots of deaths keep happening, then there's Berserker causing insanity, and the giant reality marble that was on the city... she took a glyphs toward the food... she didn't feel like to eat at the  moment.

A towering man come close to her and pat her on the head, she was kind of scared "HAHA!! don't be scared kid... you name is index right" to which she nod "I am Iskander, the other kid with a weird way to talk summon me here, you look trouble, I have no real information beyond what Archer have told me... stify fellow seems really focused on his goal, I also hear saber chan is on this war, look this must not be much but you have a dream right" she then grab her and move fast toward the top floor "When I was under my old master... he have a little dream, he was short and naive" once on the top floor he let her go, tell me what you see.

She took a glyphs of a forest painted in red of a raising sun... then he grab her and hold her over his shoulders and saw even behold that and the air hitting her on the face "Impresive right... you are alive, you have see things but there's always something beyond what you can see, I dont intent to win this war nor I want this grail for anything if you can go beyond what you know of the world, I want to experience this world for more like... and play the next final fantasy... I played the 2 one, so I would serve you, that's also that kid wish".

Index smile... "thanks you are kind" she continue crying while the great man hug her and pat her then she just say "Let's go to the others I feel like eating again", she clear her eyes from the tears... in a whisper "sorry Moses... I am so sorry for not manage to help you".

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Satsuki just open her eyes holding the kid... this was soothing on a way she have never feel like protecting someone, "Archer we need to talk I want to know something about what you did to index and see with who we can count, you never told me about Saber or the others and form a plan".


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2010)

Sakura was having a nightmare. In it she was a wretched being, composed of a pure malevolence unlike anything else. Hundreds were dying around her, some begging for mercy, others completely unaware of their fate. She was loving every second of it. 

In another she saw her good friend Shirou fighting to the death with a beautiful woman. She relished every slice, every injury they made to each other. Orgasmic bliss filled her soul when Shirou finally struck her down, and she fed on her friend's grief like a ravenous beast. 

There were things inside her, horrible, horrible things she refused to describe. Her body was constantly abused, and she begged for the day her life would end. 

Her dear sister, Rin was standing in front of her. She held a blade in her hand, poised to strike at her heart, but she couldn't do it. In return for her mercy, Sakura violated her own sister over and over before Shirou's eyes before tearing Rin to shreds. 

She begged for the nightmares to stop. No one listened. The same atrocities kept repeating in her mind in a endless loop. 

The ring on Sakura's arm was glowing brighter now. Outside her room, something was stalking the corridors.


----------



## Watchman (May 30, 2010)

Assassin stalked through the corridors. He had had ample experience in life of snatching a single woman to have his way with her, but never in these circumstances. Even discounting that he was not to kill his target, but simply to abduct her; his usual choices in this city were defenceless humans, taken at his leisure now that he no longer had to fear the long arm of the law. 

However, here and now with a Servant competing against him and likely guarding the girl he sought, he could not be too hasty. But nor could he be too slow - his Master's voice had clearly urged him to do the deed as quickly as he could.

And the quickest way to do that, Assassin found, was with a hostage. Spying one maid walking by herself with a basket full of laundry, he got behind her and in a flash clamped a hand over her mouth and twisted her right arm behind her back.

"Don't speak, and don't try to make a sound, or I will snap your neck," he whispered into her ear. "I'm looking for the master of this house, a girl; should be the only one that isn't a servant in the house. Don't speak, just point at which room is hers."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2010)

The terrified maid pointed to a half-destroyed room at the other side of the hall.


----------



## Watchman (May 30, 2010)

"Great. Now, if you want to live beyond today, be a good girl and keep your mouth shut - I'll be gone in a few seconds."

Releasing the girl, Assassin quickly made his way towards that room, being sure to give the doorway a wide berth in case of... unpleasant surprises. From the shattered entranceway, he peered into the room to see if the maid had been telling the truth about its occupant.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2010)

Sakura was lying on the floor, crying in her sleep. The nightmare would not end, no matter how much she begged. 

The red ring on her arm was glowing brighter even more. Her arm seemed to turn into a blur every few seconds, and at one point her hand transformed into a tendril.


----------



## Watchman (May 30, 2010)

He probably should have expected this from the Master of someone like Berserker - a dabbler in fouler magics, but nevertheless, this was clearly the girl his Master wanted.

Creeping over to her, he grabbed her left forearm, and slipped his right hand under her right armpit to drag her to her feet.

Gently twisting and pinning her left arm behind her back, so that... whatever it was would not get in the way, he carried her in what was almost a bridal position.

_"Got her, Master. Where do you want me to take her?"_ A window in this room was already broken, and with a light hop he went through it, landing softly on the ground outside the Mansion. Activity from his captive caught his eye, and he hastily added. _"It appears her arm has grown fangs."_


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2010)

Berserker liked shojo manga. His entire inner circle of Patriots knew this. He liked every kind of shojo manga. He loved those overly dramatic high school angst fests where the girl had a harem of boys ranging from the androgynous to the muscular. He loved the over the top poses, the predictable yet hilarious plot twists, and especially the girly artwork. 

Growing an extra set of mouths on his right arm though, was distracting him from his readings. 

He ran out of his room at once and went to Sakura's room. She wasn't there. The mad servant activated his mental link with the Patriots, and ordered them to search for her. They wouldn't be much help though since only a few patriots returned to the mansion, but at least he wouldn't have to panic alone.

Luckily for Berserker his right arm wasn't mutating as fast as it should. Just as Sakura was marked with the Left Ring of Discord, so to was Berserker marked with the Right Ring of Decay .The twin rings served as a door, with Sakura and Berserker as the lock. So long as the door remained, then so to would its locks, no matter what happened. However should the twin locks be separated, then the door would open, and the link that kept Berserker from disappearing would be gone. Right now Berserker was more worried about disappearing than what would come out of the door. 

Sakura's left arm was starting to grow fangs, and they snarled as moonlight struck them.


----------



## Nimademe (May 30, 2010)

Waking up early, Kaori had just finished fixing her bedsheets. Walking to the bathroom and taking a short shower, she dressed up in her normal uniform, all the while thinking of the end of the conversation she had with Rider last night. "Starting tomorrow, you will be assigned to my acquaintance as his personal servant." Rider had said, all the while looking annoyingly calm. She wanted to punch Rider badly, but could barely move from her bed. "If you want to find out more, that's your best chance." Rider added, although Kaori had a hard time listening. Shoving her thoughts to the back of her mind, Kaori came in through the backdoor, walked past the giant man on the couch, and climbed up the stairs, knocking on the door to Aarne's room.


----------



## Watchman (May 30, 2010)

Aarne at that moment had just finished getting dressed. After that display last night, he had to start off this morning showing that he was in control again, and that Lancer's outburst had not shaken the convictions of Aarne Edelfelt - that he was the same as ever.

It was as he was fastening a tie around his neck that he heard the knock at his door, and went to open it. Rider's Master wouldn't have knocked, and Lancer would probably have just stepped through the door in Spirit Form, whilst Rider himself would probably have already greeted him with an exuberant cry of "Good Morning, my Rival," so whoever was knocking was none of those three.

Opening the door, he recognised the maid who had threatened Rider yesterday, the one who he had almost Cursed, and had been the catalyst behind Lancer's outrage. In effect, the reason for what had happened last night was this girl.

"...Can I help you? Who are you, and what do you want?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 30, 2010)

"Kaori." the maid answered with a bittersweet smile and a short bow. "I'm assigned as your personal servant for the rest of your stay here, and I came up to ask you if you would want anything in particular for breakfast." Kaori continued, letting her smile drop for a moment. The man in front of her was quite handsome after all, though Kaori wouldn't do anything to ruin her chances of finding out the truth. If she recalled correctly from the conversation last night, the man's name was Aarne Edelfelt.


----------



## Watchman (May 30, 2010)

"A personal servant? Well, isn't that nice of Rider?" Though the Servant probably had some ulterior motive behind it. How else could you explain the chances of the exact girl that had tried to shoot him being appointed as Aarne's attendant?

"And to answer your question... I don't particularly mind. Something Western, preferably. Oh, and Keiko," he said as she turned to leave, almost as a dismissive afterthought. "Sorry about yesterday."


----------



## Nimademe (May 30, 2010)

"Although I don't know what you're sorry about, the apology is accepted sir, I'll start on your breakfast right away." Kaori said politely with another short bow. "_That jerk, he can't even get my name right!_" Kaori thought as she walked down the stairs and towards the kitchen. Checking the well stocked refrigerator and pantries, Kaori rolled up her sleeves and started on the food. A few minutes later, she had prepared a hearty meal of sausage [delicious bratwurst], bacon [extra crispy], and scrambled eggs [accidentally dropped a tiny bit of shell in]. Using powder to mix a pitcher of juice and picking up a glass, Kaori put everything on a tray along with silverware, once again walking past the huge man on the couch and up the stairs. Putting the tray on top of a nearby table, Kaori once again knocked on Aarne's closed door. "Sir, your food is ready." Kaori said in a calm voice, patiently waiting for the door to open. If she was going to work for Aarne, she might as well get along with him.


----------



## Watchman (May 30, 2010)

"Fantastic. Good job, Keiko." He'd only half-been paying attention when she said her name, but if he'd been wrong, she'd probably have corrected him by now, so either that was her name or she didn't care enough to say otherwise. Either way suited Aarne just fine.

"And about yesterday, I was talking about my associate Lancer. A man like him, hitting a young woman like that? Pretty despicable act, wouldn't you agree? An honourable man wouldn't hit someone half his size and a third his weight like that." Taking the tray from her, he set it down on the desk in his room. 

The maid had done a good enough job making his breakfast - certainly more than he'd expected from a Japanese person. Sitting down, he began to eat, when he noticed she hadn't left the room.

"...Is there something you want?"


----------



## Nimademe (May 30, 2010)

"I don't have any assigned work today other than being your servant, so if you need anything, don't hesitate to call." Kaori said in a hesitant tone, the system that Rider set for work stopping her from doing anything else, but it was what she was paid to do. Closing the door, Kaori sat on one of the nearby chairs in the hallway, taking a few moments to gather her thoughts. "So the giant man downstairs hit me? That must be why my stomach is so sore." Kaori thought out loud, leaning into the chair.


----------



## Watchman (May 31, 2010)

Aarne ate in silence, and pondered his plans for the day. They knew one Servant had died already, though not which one, and whilst logic would dictate that it was the one who had made an enemy out of the Counter Force, it would be stupid to simply assume it was him when he could very well be resting and recovering elsewhere. The priest, Father Kotomine, would probably know, so that would likely be their first port of call today.

Their second priority then, if it really was Caster that had died, would be fighting the Matou's Servant, the Saber, though he was not unduly worried about that. Either Lancer or Rider should be able to take down that Servant by themselves, and together there was no chance of defeat for them.

_Oh yeah... Lancer._ Good grief, how had things gone so wrong? He'd known Lancer and he shared different values, but the Servant had normally kept his disapproval limited to frowns and misguided attempts at advice. 

He'd simply underestimated the strength of the man's convictions, since he hadn't been vocal about them up until now, and even with his two command seals left that would still be a huge problem - a Servant that despised him would be a useless one, regardless of its strength. _What a pain... Why couldn't I just have summoned that Saber?_

_"Lancer, come up. We need to talk."_ He had to salvage _something_ from this mess, and fast, and come to some conclusion whereby he could say he had at least an ounce of control over his Servant again.


----------



## lambda (May 31, 2010)

Watchman said:


> He probably should have expected this from the Master of someone like Berserker - a dabbler in fouler magics, but nevertheless, this was clearly the girl his Master wanted.
> 
> Creeping over to her, he grabbed her left forearm, and slipped his right hand under her right armpit to drag her to her feet.
> 
> ...


_Oh god, she was too late!_

What a fool she had been! she should have ditched Emiya the moment he'd let her down, instead of trying to salvage this pointless alliance!

No, her mistake had been before that even, she should have never trusted Emiya in the first place! She'd been fooled by his performance against the Edelfelt and somehow had forgotten that he was a untrained beginner. God she should have called on Saber right away!

And Saber! Damn her cursed Servant to hell, to take a day off in the middle of a War! What was the point of a powerful Servant if he was unreliable at the most important time? Why couldn't she have summoned Lancer?

Rin turned in the street one last time and she caught sight of Assassin, Sakura lying unconscious in his arms. The servant had obviously seen her too as he quickly walked up to her.

Rin sucked in a breath as she watched the result of Berserker's foul magic. It was born of something that didn't belong in this world, a power that went against the very rules of the planet.

She'd failed. After all she'd gone through, all the pain she had endured,all the thing she had learned, all the power she had gathered,  she had failed in protecting her only sister.

"No way." She said through gritted teeth. She wuoldn't be a coward like Emiya, who gave up on his objectives as soon as a real obtacle appeared. If thing became hard, she'd just have to be harder.

First she ensured that her sister would not wake up. Rin was no Edelfelt,  but a minor effect to deepen the target's unconsciousness was hardly beyond her. 

Her second spell was considerably more intricate. 

Rin did not know all the intricacities of Berserker's spell, but she was a genius magus and a moment of observation was enough to get the general idea. The spell was a bind, rather like the command seal, which linked together Berserker to "Tohsaka Sakura", and was manifested by the bracelet on her left wrist. As such, so long as that bracelet remained in contact with "Tohsaka Sakura", it should not east badly to what Rin was about to do.

Makiri's magic was specialized in absorption, or rather in "binding someone else to oneself." But in order to not devour everything indiscriminately, they had implicitely learned to "isolate", so they could leave aside what was unnessecary. This was the process Rin used on her sister's arm. She isolated Sakura's left arm, and by extension the spell itself, at the level of Sakura's elbow, cutting off its influence on the rest of her sister. Sakura's arm was now a completely different being from the rest of her body, like a moon floating above orbiting around a planet. But still it was "Tohsaka Sakura".

 She wanted to believe that what she'd just done would be enough to keep her sister safe, but that would be naive. Already she could feel Berserker's wretched sorcery fighting around her own, trying to tear down the frontier she raised. There was too many unknowns in the current situation. 

She had to be hard. 

"Assassin." Rin said coldly. "Cut it off."


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2010)

Watchman said:


> He probably should have expected this from the Master of someone like Berserker - a dabbler in fouler magics, but nevertheless, this was clearly the girl his Master wanted.
> 
> Creeping over to her, he grabbed her left forearm, and slipped his right hand under her right armpit to drag her to her feet.
> 
> ...



Sakura had woken up from her nightmare. In her nightmare she saw he half brother fighting Moses and both of them dying. 

But now as she woke up she was being held by some weird man. "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" She screamed and started to hit the weird man.

"Put me down!" Sakura screamed.

"Maxi! Maxi!!!!!!!! HELP ME!" Sakura screamed.


----------



## Watchman (May 31, 2010)

Serp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The girl's fist did nothing, as one would expect from a mere human hitting a Servant, and he simply adopted a thin smirk at her futile struggles.

His Master had said he could knock her unconscious if that was what it took, but Assassin found that the screaming of a woman was somewhat relaxing. However, it might attract entirely the wrong kind of attention, and so he jabbed her sharply in the solar plexus. That should knock her senseless for a while.



lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_If she's this much bother, it would make more sense just to kill her..._ he thought, but raised his cleaver nonetheless, before swinging it down, aiming for the captive girl's forearm.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

Berserker had managed to follow Assassin, but it was ultimately futile. He wasn't strong enough to fight him and was barely capable of even moving. He was sucking up mana from every being in the area but it wasn't fast enough. There was no way he could save Sakura. Except....

"Somebody's going to get traumatized tonight." Berserker ran away from Sakura, leaving her to her fate. 

The Left Ring of Discord was glowing a blood red. The farther Berserker was from Sakura the brighter the glowing became. Then Berserker reached the maximum distance for the seal to still work. 

Sakura's arm was no longer an arm. It grew to twice its size, and was lined with dozens of tentacles and eyes. At the tip of each tentacle was a mouth lined with fangs. Each mouth screamed, a different, distinctive, blasphemous screech emanating from each one.

One of the tentacles fell off Sakura's arm and crept up to Assassin's own arm. It tied itself around him and began to constrict, then contract, then constrict, then constract. The tentacle shivered, then released a black acidic fluid on Assassin's arm. The other tentacles screeched in chorus, and began to entangle Assassin.


----------



## lambda (May 31, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Satsuki just open her eyes holding the kid... this was soothing on a way she have never feel like protecting someone, "Archer we need to talk I want to know something about what you did to index and see with who we can count, you never told me about Saber or the others and form a plan".


Archer sat near his Master. "I never told you about my Noble Phanstasm, did I? I apologize, it's a fairly complicated matter and I did not wish this information to fall in the hand of other Servants." 

If he had had his way, Archer would not have used his noble Phantasm even once. Too many chance for collateral damage in an unrban area, but things hadn't played out as he'd hoped. Too many people getting in the way, too much lucky break for his enemies. But that was over now.

And so Archer started talking. About the  far future and the distant past and how everytime its presence had been needed, Gundam had risen, its partner dealt to him by the hand of fate. And how Archer as the first, and arguably greatest, of them all had received ownership of them all.

"That's about the gist of it , Satsuki. In short, I'm by far the most powerful servant in this War, though I'd rather not have to prove it." It was not a boast, just a fact. Prophet, Gods , emperor, it mattered not. Had Archer wanted to, this war could have been over a long time ago. But he was a man with principles if not honor ,and he refused to let the power in his hand get to his head. Archer had a job to do and he would get it done with the least fuss he could manage.

"As for the plan, I thought we already had one," he said as he nodded toward Misaka, "or is the Loss of Caster such a problem? And we shouldn't count on Emiya and his Servant. They've already found their old friends again, and I don't think they intend to come back to us.


----------



## Xelloss (May 31, 2010)

Sacchin remain silence for a while considering all the information he gave him still with the children on arm... and also about Saber and Shirou, well they didn't join the attack force so they remain a wild card, a card they can't fully trust at the moment but neither toss it around, all the last fight confirm something on Satsuki mind for sure... Rider was dangerous the idiot clown didn't mind to spread his killing to fulfill just a little wish of that bitch.

"Ray I do want you to tell me something... what's your wish, I know is important but what you told me not important enough to do a killing spread around"

--------------------------------------------------------------------

The servant called Iskander walk in the room, carrying Index on his arms so the nun speak to the group "I have been defeat in combat I have no right to be a master any longer nor to participate on this war, but to prevent further killing I am still going to cooperate but as a mediator and still support you guys, but if someone try to break any more the secret of the war I would smite them with all I have, now Archer... or Amuro-san can your tell me in detail what you did we may a use for that... but for the moment" she jumped down.

Servant Rider, Iskander king of conquerors do you oath to fulfill your duty as my servant, and I Index promise to the best of my ability to assist you on showing this world... a low glow forming on the floor


----------



## Watchman (May 31, 2010)

The arm, or rather the mass of tentacles masquerading as an arm, latched onto Assassin's own even as he severed the offending half-limb. However, the tentacles were already constricting around his arm, screeching like nothing in this world had any reasonable right to do, and releasing a burning, acidic pitch-black fluid on his skin.

Hissing with pain, he grabbed the tentacled monstrosity with one hand and pulled it closer to himself, away from his Master. That, after all, was his priority - the protection of the existence known as Matou Rin.

"Get out of here, Master. I will survive this and meet you later," he said before taking a leap away from her. First, he tossed her the blasted remains of the book he had taken from Berserker, and then he took hold of his Noble Phantasm.

For most Servants, their Noble Phantasm was a great weapon or artifact, something glorious and befitting of their legendary status. Assassin's was stupendously drab in comparism.

Assassin's Noble Phantasm was a yellowing scrap of newspaper, bearing the headline "Police Investigation Into Whitechapel Murders Remains Inconclusive". 

It was no standard of triumph to match those of the Roman Empire; nor was it a glorious instrument of death like Archer's strange suits of armour, but it was nevertheless a mark of Assassin's own legend - of his inherent contradiction in being both a legend and an unknown - so skilled at his task, so skilled at instilling fear into the hearts of others that he was instantly associated even with murders that he may have been committed by another.

"Whitechapel Mystery!" he intoned midway through his third leap, the tentacles constricting around his chest and trying to pin his arms to his sides, and the scrap of paper blazed into life.

In midair, he fell limp and flaccid, all life gone from his body. The tentacles continued to consume the corpse, devouring the prana construct utterly.

A mile away, in a morgue, lay one of Assassin's first victims. A middle-aged man who had simply been in the wrong place at the wrong time when Assassin had been hit with that wave of... whatever energy it was that had sent him into a frenzy.

He had been dead now for days, and yet he moved. Subtly at first, and only very slightly - the twitching of a finger or an eyelid, before the movements became more extreme - spasming shocks that caused his limbs to flail about, and his chest to raise itself off the slab it had been laid on.

And finally, he sat up, taking a deep breath, and looking at himself. What a foul body this was - weak, flabby, soft. A knife materialised in his hand and drew it along one arm, parting skin and flesh to reveal his real arm, lean and hard. All he had to do was shed this skin to return to his normal form, albeit one that was still weak from its rapid formation inside the cocoon of a corpse.

_"Master, tell me where you are heading - I will meet you there."_


----------



## lambda (May 31, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacchin remain silence for a while considering all the information he gave him still with the children on arm... and also about Saber and Shirou, well they didn't join the attack force so they remain a wild card, a card they can't fully trust at the moment but neither toss it around, all the last fight confirm something on Satsuki mind for sure... Rider was dangerous the idiot clown didn't mind to spread his killing to fulfill just a little wish of that bitch.
> 
> "Ray I do want you to tell me something... what's your wish, I know is important but what you told me not important enough to do a killing spread around"


 "It's not that my wish isn't important, but I can't afford to compromise myself to win this war. There's simply too much at stake for me to start to act like the people i've spent my life fighting against."

"My wish..." Archer stopped in mid-sentence, passing his fingers through his hair nervously. "I guess you could say my wish is to save humanity from itself."



> The servant called Iskander wall in the room, carrying Index on his arms so the nun speak to the group "I have been defeat in combat I have no right to be a master any longer nor to participate on this war, but to prevent further killing I am still going to cooperate but as a mediator and still support you guys, but if someone try to break any more the secret of the war I would smite them with all I have, now Archer... or Amuro-san can your tell me in detail what you did we may a use for that... but for the moment" she jumped down.
> 
> Servant Rider, Iskander king of conquerors do you oath to fulfill your duty as my servant, and I Index promise to the best of my ability to assist you on showing this world... a low glow forming on the floor


 " What do you have in mind now?" Archer asked curiously.  He didn't mind explaning everything to the small girl. She had proved that she was  trustworthy. 

--------------

Rin ran furiously, devouring the distance as fast as fast as she could with her sister in her arms. Her spell kept Sakura from bleeding to death, but she felt terribly exposed right now alone in the streets. _Saber,_ she shouted in her mind, _I could really use your help right now! Isn't it monday yet?_

As she reached the bridge of Fuyuki, Assassin called out to her._ "I'm going to the church on the eastern end of the time. Do you know where it is?"
_


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 31, 2010)

_"It's only a few minutes away."_ Saber replied, his worries hadn't lightened in the least, his Master had been in need of him for a good while now. However, the Sacred Day of Rest was still on going, for a few more minutes, he would be unable to assist. Still, it was close enough that he could start to do something. Not help, not yet, but he could do start. 

_"I think I'll go out for a walk, where are you?"_


----------



## Watchman (May 31, 2010)

The Church, eh? The abode of his former Master, the priest Kotomine. Something to warn his Master about, at least.

_"My original Master is the priest in the Church, Master. Be wary of him. I will reach you as soon as I can."_

Labouring on under-developed muscles, he limped out of the morgue, applying Presence Concealment as he did so. He was in Shinto again, but he knew his way around the city enough by now to know which way the church was, and so he made his way in that direction.


----------



## lambda (May 31, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> _"It's only a few minutes away."_ Saber replied, his worries hadn't lightened in the least, his Master had been in need of him for a good while now. However, the Sacred Day of Rest was still on going, for a few more minutes, he would be unable to assist. Still, it was close enough that he could start to do something. Not help, not yet, but he could do start.
> 
> _"I think I'll go out for a walk, where are you?"_


" I'm near the bridge at the center of the town, on Miyama's side. I'd really appreciate if you could hurry." She hissed in frustration. She was tempted to keep on running, but even with her reinforcement, continuing at this pace would exhaust her long before she reached the church. And after that, she'd be unable to pu up any resistance in case of an attack.

It was maddening, but she'd be better off if she waited for Saber. So Rin left the streets proper and hid herself in the shadow. 



Watchman said:


> The Church, eh? The abode of his former Master, the priest Kotomine. Something to warn his Master about, at least.
> 
> _"My original Master is the priest in the Church, Master. Be wary of him. I will reach you as soon as I can."_
> 
> Labouring on under-developed muscles, he limped out of the morgue, applying Presence Concealment as he did so. He was in Shinto again, but he knew his way around the city enough by now to know which way the church was, and so he made his way in that direction.


"What?" Kirei was a Master? The mediator of the War was also taking part in it? 

"Goddamn you, Kirei." She'd always known the man was a snake, playing both the Church and the Association for his purpose, so why had she thought tempering with the Grail War would be beneath him?

But it changed nothing. Right now the most important was to take care of Sakura, and the only one who could help her now was that man. Rin didn't know how it would turn out, but she had to try.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 31, 2010)

Saber knew the location, he had passed by it multiple times today alone. In his head he counted off numbers, and once he had counted 1,200 seconds, double the necessary number just to be safe, he dashed off. Saber made grand leaps covering almost three hundred meters every time he pushed himself off of the street. 

_"Rejoice, I'll be there within a moment."_


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 1, 2010)

It was a dream. Shirou knew that it was a dream. He always knew when it was a dream, and he always remembered every one of them. However, this was not his dream, not the dream of Emiya Shirou but rather the dream of the one and only King of Knights, the woman who was the perfect king of Britain. She had been fifteen when she pulled out the Sword in the Stone, the beautiful Golden Sword of Assured Victory, the sword that chose the king. In the beginning, it had merely been a golden sword, the blade of Uther Pendragon that had seen its fair share of battle, but none of the glory that would come when it became the mark of Arturia Pendragon's kingship. Over the years, it would become a sword of ceremony, retaining its great sharpness but rarely being used in battle. After all, fate would conspire to grant the warrior king - the knight king of Camelot a far grander sword, a sword that did not grant any rank or post, but was undoubtedly the strongest sword ever forged in this world. Excalibur, The Sword of Promised Victory, the mighty sword forged for war that would not know defeat. However, he had the feeling that Arturia had much preferred her first sword, Caliburn, though it had not served her as well.

No wonder though, for Caliburn was a beautiful sword fit for a king, bejewelled and dazzling even without showing its prowess in battle. It was also the proof of a king, the mark of legitimacy, the absolute sign of chivalry and knighthood. When it had broken was when Saber had first broken her vows, and things were never really the same since then. Shirou could see that, see her twelve great battles and her morbid history, as she swore to serve her country only for it to fall around her feet in ruins. It did not matter if Excalibur could not lose, for there was no meaning in a victory against one's own countrymen, the countrymen that Saber served with all her heart and soul. All her heart and soul, so that she had little use for anything else, and that was why she had fallen in the first place. People wanted a perfect king, but they did not know that a perfect king could not be a human king, and so as she distanced herself from humanity and forged her kingship and her country with her own two hands, people wondered where it was that the human King Arthur had went. That was why her people had betrayed her in the end, was it not? They could not know that their perfect King Arthur was human, was fallible just like every one of them, and so they could not forgive her mistakes, could not even fathom her mistakes, and even though everything she had done was for the good of her country, even though she had brought it more glory than any king prior, they turned against her. They turned against her, and she was forced to turn Excalibur upon them.

And so she had destroyed her own country at Camlann.

It was a foolish dream. Saber need not have fought that hard, and she had done nothing wrong. Everything she did was for her country, but the country would not do everything for her in return. That was all there was, but at least the Red Dragon of Britain had protected her country from those that would covet it, and her lands would grow from strength to strength even as she passed on. She had not destroyed her country as her country had destroyed her, but Shirou knew that that was what she thought. It was a stupid dream.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ha! Very well, I accept." He had no interest in winning the Grail for himself, and never had - the Grail War had simply been a chance for him to emerge once again in the world, meet the finest heroes of history just as in his youth he had met with the finest scions of Macedonia, and unite them all under his rule to aid him in the construction of an Empire to rival, no, to _surpass_ the one he had amassed in life.

"It's a shame that Caster has already passed on. A man like him could have been the Aristotle of my new kingdom, but there are still six others in this city aside from Archer, correct?" 

In particular, Servant Lancer was one he'd truly want to match his strength against - a Servant that like him fought head on and with his full strength in honourable combat - he'd be a worthy lieutenant, for sure, once he'd been defeated or at the very least a worthy adversary - a modern day Memnon of Rhodes or Porus of Paurava, one he could say with pride that he had faced and bested.

"So don't you worry, little one, I'll help you make sure this war is fought honourably. But first..." his brow furrowed in thought. "Is there a bookstore or library nearby? I have the urge to re-read _The Iliad_ again..."


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 1, 2010)

"_From now on, I'm going to strengthen my resolve! I need to find out what the truth is_." Kaori thought, having stood up from her seat. Checking her wristwatch, it had been about thirty minutes, and Aarne should have been done with his food. "Sir, I'm here to pick up your plates." Kaori said, knocking on the door thrice.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2010)

"Hm? Oh, right, come in then." So focused on the Grail War, he'd completely forgotten about the servant Rider had assigned to him.

How bothersome, having to keep quiet to avoid her learning about the Grail War or the existence of magecraft. Not to mention the possibility of her having another fit... Aarne really would have done them all a favour if his curse had connected.

But what was done was done, and if he hoped to have even a semblance of control over Lancer he couldn't afford to alienate the Heroic Spirit over something as petty as this.

"So, Kyoko, what exactly happened yesterday, to make you threaten Rider?"


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 1, 2010)

"I don't really want to talk about it, if that's fine with you sir." Kaori said hesitantly, somewhat clumsily walking up to the table and placing the plates on the tray, still slightly dizzy from last night. She managed to blank out on most of Rider's conversation aside from a few tidbits. All she did was hum every few seconds to keep Rider continuing, only picking up the request to be Aarne's servant if she wanted to find the truth, and Rider saying that he forgave her for trying to shoot him because he wouldn't be harmed by it anyway. "_What kind of monster wouldn't have gotten hurt by a direct hit from a shotgun?_" Kaori contemplated as she picked up the tray, starting to walk outside the door. She did remember one thing though, probably the only thing she was conscious enough to hear properly.

"Sir, you're a Magus right? What's a Magus?" Kaori asked, still holding the tray.


----------



## lambda (Jun 1, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Saber knew the location, he had passed by it multiple times today alone. In his head he counted off numbers, and once he had counted 1,200 seconds, double the necessary number just to be safe, he dashed off. Saber made grand leaps covering almost three hundred meters every time he pushed himself off of the street.
> 
> _"Rejoice, I'll be there within a moment."_


Indeed, Saber appeared in front of his Master only moment later. Rin let out a breath of relief at his presence. "Took you long enough." 

"I hope you enjoyed your day of, because there's a lot of work ahead of us. For now, I need to have Kotomine Kirei take a look at her arm, so we'll go to the church. There's a good chance we'll be attacked by Berserker and his abominations along the way, so keep your eyes open. Let's go."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "I don't really want to talk about it, if that's fine with you sir." Kaori said hesitantly, somewhat clumsily walking up to the table and placing the plates on the tray, still slightly dizzy from last night. She managed to blank out on most of Rider's conversation aside from the start, the end, and a few tidbits. All she did was hum every few seconds to keep Rider continuing, only picking up the request to be Aarne's servant if she wanted to find the truth, and Rider saying that he didn't mind that she tried to shoot him because it wouldn't have hurt him anyway. "_What kind of monster wouldn't have gotten hurt by a direct hit from a shotgun?_" Kaori contemplated as she picked up the tray, starting to walk outside the door. She did remember one thing though, probably the only thing she was conscious enough to hear properly.
> 
> "Sir, you're a Magus right? What's a Magus?" Kaori asked, still holding the tray.



Was she serious? How would someone know that term and yet not know what it entailed? Aarne found it difficult to believe even Rider would be so carefree as to only half-explain it to her.

And did he expect him to do finish the job for him? Aarne had already brought one civilian into the Grail War, though admittedly he had had no reason to suspect Emiya Shirou was anything less than an avowed Magus, but even so he had been someone who actually had something of worth and a definite purpose.

He wasn't exactly going to reveal the existence of magecraft to a common maid with no incentive for him to do so.

"You're pretty uppity, asking a question after refusing to answer one of mine. Ask Lancer, I'm sure he'll give you a _thorough_ explanation of what a Magus is."


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "You're pretty uppity, asking a question after refusing to answer one of mine. Ask Lancer, I'm sure he'll give you a _thorough_ explanation of what a Magus is."



"But they aren't Magus right?" Kaori asked, feeling a bit of shame at not listening properly yesterday, her pride not allowing her to ask Rider the same question again. Lancer [who she assumed was the giant downstairs] just intimidated her horribly, and she doubted that she could even speak in front of him. "I'd think a professional would give a better explanation over somebody uneducated at any rate." Kaori said, attempting to flatter Aarne into answering. This was probably part of the truth that she missed out on, and Kaori wasn't about to let it slip out of her fingers. Placing the tray on the nightdesk so that her arms would not get tired, Kaori waited impatiently for Aarne's answer.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2010)

"Good grief, you're very keen to get an answer, aren't you?" Aarne drummed his fingers against the side of his head and matched the maid's look. Whatever, it was hardly as if one extra person learning about the existence of magic would make a difference considering the toll this War was taking, and if she proved to be as much of a liability as the Emiya had turned out to be, she'd hardly be difficult to dispatch.

"Fine, then. Put simply, a Magus is someone who can perform Magecraft." He waited for her reaction to this truly amazing revelation.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Fine, then. Put simply, a Magus is someone who can perform Magecraft." He waited for her reaction to this truly amazing revelation.



"So you can perform real magic? That's amazing!" Kaori complimented, having been a fan of magic since she was a child, even if she cynically knew they were all tricks. "You have to learn how to use those shotguns properly right? If I show you some of my skill, will you show me a bit of your magic?" Kaori requested with determined eyes, desperately wanting to see real magic. She also knew that Aarne was a shrewd man, and she would have to give him something in return if she wanted to see it.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> "So you can perform real magic? That's amazing!" Kaori complimented, having been a fan of magic since she was a child, even if she cynically knew they were all tricks. "You have to learn how to use those shotguns properly right? If I show you some of my skill, will you show me a bit of your magic?" Kaori requested with determined eyes, desperately wanting to see real magic. She also knew that Aarne was a shrewd man, and she would have to give him something in return if she wanted to see it.



Aarne was taken back for a moment, temporarily at a loss for words. He certainly hadn't expected this kind of reaction, that was for sure. The girl likely wouldn't have been so excited if she'd known how close she came to being on the receiving end of his magecraft.

"...Maybe later. I've got other things to do right now."

That's right. Lancer would be heading up any moment now, and he'd rather have privacy whilst he discussed matters with his Servant.

"Go... do something elsewhere. I'll come and find you if I need you for anything."


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 1, 2010)

"I'll follow your orders for now sir, but I really want to see your magic later." Kaori said as she once again picked up the tray and went out the door, closing it behind her with a short back kick. Walking downstairs, Kaori toed through the giant man sleeping on the couch, dropped the tray off at the kitchen for cleaning, and walked back to the living room, stopping once again in front of the bearded giant. Although he was horribly terrifying yesterday, he seemed far calmer in his sleep. Since Aarne didn't want anything to do with her at the moment and she really wanted to see magic later, she might as well wake Lancer up and offer him breakfast. "Sir, wake up." Kaori said softly, shaking Lancer's arm gently.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2010)

The mass of tentacles that had been Sakura's severed arm was now crawling back to Berserker.

But meanwhile Sakura awoke again. This time she knew that screaming would be the wrong thing to do, so she approached it slowly. She rubbed her head with her one remaining arm, yes one arm. 

"Whats going on?" She asked to the people that seemed to be holding her. "What are you doing?" "Where's my arm?" "It was you who killed my brother, wasn't it!"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 1, 2010)

Servants did not dream, that was a well-known fact. They could sleep, though they did not need to, but they could not dream. What they saw as they slept was either the embrace of darkness reminding them of how close they trod to death, or the dreams of their Masters through the bond that they shared. Nobody would ever be able to say that Lancer and Aarne were close, and it would be madness to call their bond tight, but they were linked nonetheless, even if it was a link created from the mutual frustration and inadequacy that they both felt, and that made them similar in more ways than they would both ever care to admit. It was enough for Lancer to see into his Master's past, and so he watched intently, wanting to know what had gone wrong in his raising and how to fix it.

The Edefelts were, like most magus families were in this day and age, a long and well-established lineage of magi, expected to breed fine magus children in the incessant search for magi to find the great truth they all sought, even though they knew that it was futile for them to even try. After all, breeding a thousand Red Hares would never yield a bird that could soar through the skies, and the mightiest miracles would never reach Akasha. However, even the mightiest pedigree produced its runts, and Aarne Edefelt could be considered to be one of these even though he was far from weak, but it was apparent that normalcy was too pathetic for the lofty standards of the Edefelt, and the Edefelts needed both their children to inherit their dual Magic Crests. So Aarne Edefelt had been trained hard, harder than anybody should have had to go through for the sole purpose of succeeding his family line. It was pathetic, familial ties were only worth as much as the ideals held up by the name they shared, and forcing a boy to become a mighty magus for the sake of having another mighty magus was meaningless in the extreme.

It could be said to have been training straight from the pits of hell itself, and Lancer could say with confidence he knew what the hells were like. For a child to go through that, it was no wonder that he would have no compassion and honour, no sense of righteousness and law beyond the understanding that it was the strong that ruled the world and it was they who made the law, but not knowing what it was that made people strong. If so, then Lancer had been too harsh on him, and yet that was the only way he knew to force the river that was Aarne's development flow upwards so that he could change its course.

While Lancer would have loved to dwell more upon the upbringing of his Master, he soon found himself woken up by the servant that he had knocked out just the night before, and rousing himself, he walked towards the room where his Master was, thanking the servant as he left.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

When a tentacled mass of flesh approached Berserker and transformed into a dismembered arm in front of him, he knew they had gotten away. But where could they be? It was possible they were in the Matou Mansion, or perhaps in Emiya's house. Berserker mentally contacted any patriots in that vicinity for a confirmation.

All of them answered that they weren't there, which meant that they either have another hideout, or haven't arrived yet. In such a situation, where Berserker's only key to survival was gone, he can do only one thing. 

"I'm telling mom!" He screamed. The mad servant started crying, and as he did so he attacked random objects with Sakura's severed arm. When he got tired of this, he went off to tell mom.


The church of Anderson was a nice, save haven for magi that also happened to be the home of the biggest bastard in the city and his boyfriend from Iraq. Sadly, Berserker only had one quick pathway to the church of Anderson.

Deacon Kitamura had a relatively mundane life here in Fuyuki. Sure he had to occasionaly assist Kirei in maintaing the Grail War, but after that there were those long lulls where he spent most of his time reading old books. With a flock of only 42 the church in Fuyuki really didn't have much to do after the Grail War.

Sometimes though, he preferred the boring days. 

"Aya! Why don't you use the front door?!" He was on the floor, holding some toilet paper and a plunger, and was wearing orange gloves. Mappo Tofu had disastrous effects on Father Kirei's digestive tract.

There was a head in the toilet bowl, a red-haired head. It looked like it was in grave pain and suffering. "EVEN HIS CRAP IS PURE EVIL!!!!" Berserker yelled.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 1, 2010)

Aarne looked up as Lancer entered the room and shut the door behind him, and tried to put on a confident smile, though it probably looked as hollow as it actually was.

"I think last night's discussion ended... less amicably than either us expected it to." Well, that was putting it lightly. There weren't many ways a conversation could be ended less amicably than a Servant giving _death threats_ to their Master. "And I'm not so arrogant as to be unable to admit that it was partly my fault." He'd rehearsed these words in his head for close to an hour now, carefully selecting what he assumed would not cause offence.

"However, the fact remains that we need to resolve this situation. I want to be able to trust that you'll follow my orders, and you want to be able to trust that I don't infringe on your moral code." He took a breath and leant back in his chair. "_If_ I have to, I will use a command seal against you, but you know I'd rather not, and I know you'd rather I didn't. So before things get any worse, let's try this again. _What_, precisely is your grievance with me?"


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 2, 2010)

When Shirou woke up, he found himself in his room, lying on his futon like there was nothing wrong with the world. It was obvious that it had been Saber who had brought him here, and he wondered where his Servant was right now. He had seen her past, one that he had known nothing about, and he did not know what to say to her about it. Perhaps it was best to avoid direct conversation for today, but there would be little chance of that if the two of them were going to continue fighting in the macabre battlefield that was the Holy Grail War. Then again, he could just pretend that he had not seen into Saber's past and peered into her soul, and just continue like they always had. He did not want Saber to hate him for knowing everything about her, and Shirou had no right to know the heart of the King of Knights, the mighty hero that had protected Britain. She could not save everybody in her life, but he had lived it trying to save her people, and that was so much more admirable than anything Shirou had ever managed. After all, he was a person who was too weak to even protect a single person.

Sliding open the screen door, Shirou walked out of his room with the intention of cooking breakfast when he saw Saber resting against the wall, fast asleep. When she was like that, Shirou could not help but notice that she looked just like any other girl, albeit a very beautiful one. The female knight that had the ability to take his breath away with the shine of her blade, and the girl who had the ability to take his breath away because she was intensely beautiful. Saber, Arturia Pendragon, was both, and Shirou knew which one he would prefer. A girl that looked even younger than him, that slept peacefully outside his room without leaving his side, that was always hungry for food, that looked as though she had never faced any hardship in her life, such a Saber would have been great. Except that Shirou knew better, and knowing that, he would never be able to pretend that Saber would ever be a carefree girl. However, seeing her like that let Shirou know that though Saber had tried to throw away her soul to become the perfect king, the truth was that Arturia Pendragon was very much a girl, and should be treated accordingly, at least when they were not fighting.

Letting her sleep, Shirou went to the kitchen to cook breakfast, and only when he was done did he return to his Servant's side, a smile on his face. It was important to start the day well, no matter what they were going to do later.

"Saber, wake up. It's time for breakfast."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 2, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Hm? Someone was calling her?_ Saber's eyes snapped open instantly. She couldn't have fallen asleep, could she? She couldn't possibly have fallen asleep and been unable to even sense the movement of those nearby?

And yet there stood Shirou, clearly up and awake and having already prepared a meal, which meant he had passed by her at least once already without her even realizing. If her own Master had managed to get past her without her even noticing, what if a Servant had attacked? Shirou would likely be dead by now without her even noticing.

"M-my apologies! This will not happen again, Master." She quickly rose to her feet, feeling her face flush. This was unacceptable - to have fallen asleep so deeply was a clear fault of hers, and for it to put her Master at risk was...

Her self-admonitions were cut off by a ferocious rumbling in her stomach, one that could reasonably be compared to the roar of a lion, and which caused her to blush further.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 2, 2010)

"What you lack, Master, is humanity." Lancer said as he stroked his beard, trying to think of a good way to explain things to his Master. There were certain concepts that even a child would be able to understand where he had come from, but the same standards evidently did not hold in this time and this part of the world, which made things much harder than they really had to be. "Compassion for your fellow man, an inviolate code of conduct, an absolute ideal or being that you would rather die than defile. These are things that separate man from beast, accepting that there is more to this world than yourself, and protecting a precious part of it no matter what may come. I cannot force an ideal nor a loved one upon you here, but so long as you know that, there will come a day when you will find it for yourself and become a man."

"I will continue to fight for you in this Holy Grail War. I have no intention of giving up now. Just know that I have no intention of hurting anybody not willing to fight. Only those that live by the sword should die by it, and that is part of my inviolate code of conduct, and one that I will not allow others to violate while I am around." Lancer sat down himself to match Aarne's height as he said this, not wanting to intimidate his Master but to teach him.

"On another note, it has come to my attention that as my Master is an Edefelt, my Mastership is technically shared between both heirs. Would it not be wise to call her here as well?"


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 2, 2010)

As Iskander accept with a slashing smile the contract the circle glow changed to a vivid blue, like if the drawing moved it surround Index and a tattoo appear on her hand again... a mood breaking sound come from her stomach.

Index flushed "Sorry been death make you hungry!!" but the sound was clear and the little girl on the arms of Sacchin start to move, she clean her eyes "What happen Misaka Misaka ask as she wakes from a good dream", she looks around a gets a general idea of whats happening "I am also hungry Misaka Misaka say with a reassuring tone, let's go over there to have a breakfast as Misaka Misaka points to the restaurant behind us" the face of most of them look puzzle, was she still dreaming? But Iskander heavy laugh could be here as he say "Is been a while since I  got a hamburger" ... whatever has happen everyone was sure... there was not a hamburger restaurant there a minute ago, but seems Index, and LO where hungry enough to ignore the logic define act.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 3, 2010)

*INTERLUDE VIII*

The blond man took slow steps towards the building. a strange red drill was in his hand. The handle was golden color.

This war was a mistake. It had become a mistake the moment it started. Form the start, there should have been only seven servants and seven masters. Yet, the numbers had only increased. 

The mistake needs to be fixed.

The blond man looked around.  The area was devoid of bystanders. It seems the residents had unconsciously sensed something and had all left the area. This was good. It showed that some people might earn the right to live after all.

Looking at the trio headed towards the building, the blond man raised his strange artifact. Almost instantly, it vanished from his hand. free of the artifact, he snapped his fingers.

"Gate of Babylon" the blond man said quietly.


INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## lambda (Jun 3, 2010)

Serp said:


> The mass of tentacles that had been Sakura's severed arm was now crawling back to Berserker.
> 
> But meanwhile Sakura awoke again. This time she knew that screaming would be the wrong thing to do, so she approached it slowly. She rubbed her head with her one remaining arm, yes one arm.
> 
> "Whats going on?" She asked to the people that seemed to be holding her. "What are you doing?" "Where's my arm?" "It was you who killed my brother, wasn't it!"


"I didn't even know you had a brother, Tohsaka. As for what I'm doing, who do you think is keeping you from bleeding to death right now? I'm taking you to the mediator so he can heal your wound, so shut up and behave."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I'm human enough, thank you very much. I eat, I breathe, I bleed, I shit, just like a regular human._ Though, humouring Lancer's definition of what it meant to be human, Aarne pondered those three qualities he'd stated.

Compassion for your fellow man was useless to him, straight away. His fellow man was either a competitor or subservient. If the former, compassion was wasted on a foe, whilst if the latter, compassion was unnecessary, because they'd be loyal anyway. _A Magus trusts only themselves, and those they are sure they control._ He'd flaunted that logic once, and almost died for it when his "allies" fled or surrendered. _Oh, but I suppose he wouldn't consider them human, either. Since they're both Magi._

Back in Finland, under the all-seeing eye of his 'tutors', being drilled constantly in the arts his sister had taken to like a swan to water, and suffering... alternative methods designed to push him towards reaching a level even comparable to her, he'd tried to consider what he had done to deserve this. 

Had he failed in some way? Failed to act in a manner befitting his status? That was not the case. Whether he attempted to present himself just as elegantly as Luvia, or whether he did not simply bother, their attitudes towards him were the same cold indifference, and no action of his could change that.

So had it simply been something out of his control? Something that he could not help, some intrinsic weakness or deficiency? If that were the case then what reason did they have to force him through this? What _right_ did they have?

The answer was simple - it was for his own good. For a Magus, there existed only two types of relationships. Competitive and subservient. Either you competed with your peers in some way for the elusive goal of reaching Akasha, or you were beneath them, under their control in some manner. If a Magus was not strong, they would be eternally at a disadvantage to their peers. They would be a being not worthy of consideration, simply subservience, unable to decide anything. An "It" instead of a person. 

And so when they bonded the Lhaovien Ihon to him, that shielding curse that had torn at every single one of his nerve endings, intruded into every fabric of his being with agony as its vanguard, it was not through malice. It was simply what Aarne Edelfelt needed to remain as himself, and not as an "It". It was not compassion, could never be argued to be compassion - after all, by making him into Aarne Edelfelt, and not simply "it", he was being made into a competitor, a threat, and there was no reason to be compassionate to a foe. It was simply ensuring that the Edelfelt family had a heir they could be proud of.

An inviolate code of conduct was likewise useless. A Magus that was flexible was like water; an inflexible one, ice. Brittle and easily shattered once you figured out their weak spots.

And he had had so many. It was amazing how a child that swore every morning "never again" would return to his bed in the night chastened from another... lesson. Always lessons. Teaching him the hard truths of the world.

He was not so stupid as to consider himself without weaknesses, but those were intrinsic flaws of his. Those could never be corrected, but could be counterbalanced, and in this case, it was simply through denying his enemies the usual weaknesses of a human being to exploit. If you cared for nobody, you could not be blackmailed. If you refused to be intimidated, you could not be threatened. If you showed that you had no limit to your desire to achieve something, you could not be outbluffed.

If you restricted yourself to personal and subjective concepts of honour, all you did was paint a target on yourself for others to take advantage of, something he'd learned in the past.

_“Look at it, reduced to tears. Over what? Words? Pathetic. Is that all they mean to it? If it cares so much, then fight, don’t cry.”

He glared at his tormenter, and balled one child’s hand into a fist. The elder Magus simply smirked, and… taught him a lesson, about fighting when you have no power._

The third value Lancer held forth was similarly useless. To tie yourself down to a single ideal was to anchor yourself to dead weight, and risk drowning with it.

Even something as innocent as "I will protect this" only further served to hinder a person, not strengthen them. If you didn’t have strength to begin with, then all the righteousness in the world could not compensate you even a bit.

Aarne Edelfelt could say very easily that had there existed a being that matched Guan Yu’s power with Aarne’s mindset, then that being would have destroyed Servant Lancer every time they fought, and all Lancer’s condemnation of him as a “beast” would have meant nothing if he was the one to lose. It was the winner who decided the terms, not the most “honourable” man, something Lancer should know very well considering who it was that actually won the war of the Three Kingdoms.

So what did he care if Lancer did not consider him a human being? A human being could not survive in the world of Aarne Edelfelt. If they’d put Kasumi or whatever that maid’s name was in his place, she’d be a broken doll by this point. If Emiya Shirou had been put through what he had, he’d certainly hold no delusions about superheroism. Aarne had survived, and become what he was, because he was stronger than either of  those two, and if that meant that he was not considered human, then so be it.

What was important was that Lancer followed his orders, and the only thing he asked in return was that Aarne showed some restraint when dealing with those not participating in the war, which wasn’t anything particularly objectionable. If anything, his actions last night that led to him almost Cursing the maid were an exception, brought on by too much alcohol and an… uncharacteristic reaction to Lancer’s words.

It wasn’t even as if he needed to involve civilians – Lancer was more than capable of defeating any Servant in this war except for perhaps Rider, and so when the time came to crush Emiya and his Saber, Lancer and he would be able to do so easily.

But…

“How _dare_ you.” Call Luvia here? For what reason? To steal his glory, this chance he had to surpass her? “This is my war, not hers.” A war not simply for the Holy Grail, but for Aarne Edelfelt to achieve the objective his entire life had been working towards, that of surpassing his sister.

Luvia, who had been blessed with talent and skill far beyond that of Aarne, who had been the crown jewel of this generation of Edelfelts and had always been treated as such. Luvia, who had been pampered and privileged even as he was cast to the mercies of the merciless to either be made into a Magus to match her or die in the attempt.

He hated her. It was not so much that he hated Luvia Edelfelt, but he hated the girl whose very existence had forced his life into such a path. Luvia herself he had rarely seen – she was the cream of the crop, the elite, sent to a prestigious academy in London to study under the finest of tutors, whilst he was the child nobody had talked about, packed off to a remote location to suffer until he reached an acceptable level.

And for her to saunter in, to steal this chance of his to make _Aarne Edelfelt_ the one that was talked about and respected, to steal his rights as a Master…

What's more, the one who had suggested this was Lancer himself. He had no problems with Lancer not accepting him as a human being, but to challenge his credentials as a Master?

_A Master that doesn’t have complete reign over their Servant is incompetent, right?_ Yes, Ilya understood. It was either Mastery or subservience, and there was no middle ground.

“It’s just as I thought. You simply don’t understand.” He got up from his seat, and headed towards the door. “I’ll accept your request that I don’t attack those unrelated to the Grail War unless I need to, but aside from that, I think you need to keep your ‘sage advice’ to yourself. Now, unless you have something urgent you need to say, I should make a start on transferring curses to those shotgun shells.”


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 3, 2010)

It was evident that nothing Lancer said was getting through to Aarne Edefelt, and there was nothing that he could do about it. He had said his piece, and if his Master did not want to listen, then there was nothing that he could do as a Servant. That would certainly be the case many times over if their relationship was that of a true master and servant, but a Servant was also a hero, and as a hero he was a thousand times the man that his Master was, and he would get Aarne Edefelt to learn the meaning of what he preached or there would be no meaning to it all. A victory that was not gained with honour or for the sake of anything was a hollow victory, and a hollow victory was no victory at all.

"Perhaps I really don't understand Master. What are you trying to accomplish through this war? To prove that you are better than your sister? If so, then you have your pride, a pride that you would hold on to rather than protect yourself by calling upon a person that you know would be your ally. Pride is very human. Animals fight to live, only humans have something to prove." Lancer stood up and headed for the door, intending to leave his Master to his work. It was unfortunate, but there was very little that he could do here and do alone, and even if it meant going against his Master's direct wishes, he would have to call upon the resources necessary to turn Aarne Edefelt into a fine man. Not even a good man, but just a fine man. "You would rather accept that I would kill you at any time rather than listen to what I have to say, and you would rather die than give up the ways of a magus, would you not consider that your absolute ideal? The way of a magus that you must master or die trying? If I told you that I would become a thousand times stronger if you sacrificed your future as a magus, would you accept?"

"You are more human than you think, and more human than I thought. If you were just a bit softer, a little less complete, then perhaps I could have moulded you into a man to be proud of, but as it is, I find myself at a quandary, unable to do anything without breaking you first. Still, even if I know that fact in my mind, deep in my heart I still wish for a Master that would suit a hero, and so I want you to think about what drives the other Masters, and how that makes them strong. Think about Emiya Shirou, and why he has a power that you could never master even in twenty lifetimes, and perhaps you might realise that sometimes it is not the ones that go with the flow, but those that plant themselves as a rock against the raging currents and demands the river change its course that are the mightiest, and they are the ones that become heroes. All your magecraft will never allow you to reach magic, much less Akasha. Perhaps you should consider a change in the way you fight and learn?" Lancer walked to the door at a slow pace, speaking thoughtfully and gently in a way that many would perhaps have never thought possible. Of course, those were the people that forgot that even Guan Yu had raised children himself, and that he was a man who knew great kindness to match his great ferocity.

"I am proud of the way I lived my life, and while I made my share of mistakes along the way, my only regret is that my one poor strategy and misplaced pride led to my country's ruin as my brother and Emperor rushed to follow as I died. The way you live, you'll go to your dying day cursing the world for always having somebody stronger, smarter, and more talented than you are, for even if you become the greatest magus ever, Zelretch and Blue will both stand in your path still, and you would have forgotten what it is that magi strive for, having searched all your life for a greater magecraft without seeking the truth. I say Akasha, but I wonder how many magi today would know what I mean by that name?" Lancer left the room and walked back down the stairs, returning to the living room at an even pace.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 3, 2010)

Kaori had eavesdropped on nearly the entire conversation using the glass trick, dashing away from the door and hiding behind the table as Lancer exited from the room. As soon as the giant man walked downstairs, Kaori walked straight through the door, seeing Aarne with an odd mix of expressions. "That guy is a huge jerk, though I wouldn't say that in front of his face." Kaori said, reminiscing slightly about being compared to her older brother as a child, though he had been murdered along with the rest of her family, another reason for Kaori to seek the truth. "Do we still have our appointment? I really want to see magic." Kaori asked, palming one of the shotguns one the table, making sure the safety was on before taking a hunter's stance.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 3, 2010)

"You didn't do anything wrong, Saber." Shirou replied with a gentle bemusement, wondering why exactly Saber was so flustered at being found asleep. "The wards around the house are still up anyway. We'll know if anyone tries to force their way in, so you can just relax. C'mon, we're going to have breakfast."

Shirou pulled Saber along into the hall, where the food was laid out perfectly for two, for the only two people that were in this house right now. It was possible that Fuji-nee would come later, and he had cooked in preparation for that, but for now it was the private time of Master and Servant, where perhaps they could discuss what it was they wanted to do, or even just further their bond to make the both of them stronger. From what he knew, a familiar was hardier and generally superior if it reflected an aspect of the summoner, and there was no reason why that would not be the same for Master and Servant. The relationships were rather similar after all, though this time it was the Servant that was the more powerful being.

"Matou's not here then." Shirou said as he started eating, no trace of panic in his voice. "I guess she decided not to join us then. But she told me that I didn't have the right to protect her, and she's a strong girl, so I suppose I should just trust that she's alive. I still don't want her at that house of hers though. Maybe I should go drag her out again if she's still there?"

"But Berserker's still alive, isn't he? We're still going to chase him down today, but I wonder where to even start... Do you think you could search for him alone? I want to look through my father's notes to see if he has any way to reverse the damage done to the people in this city."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

Aarne let the Servant pass him, and slammed the door shut once he had left the room - flinging it so hard that it rebounded back open. Fuming, he closed it properly and went back to his chair, slumping down soundlessly. His hands were still clenched tightly into fists, his knuckles turning white from the pressure, and he had come very close to punching his Servant, regardless of the fact that he would likely have broken his hand on Lancer's thick hide.

To question his goals was a slap in the face. To question his beliefs was unacceptable. To _dare_ to suggest he take lessons from _Emiya Shirou_ to strengthen himself was enough to provoke Aarne Edelfelt almost to the point of violence.

How would Guan Yu have reacted if Aarne had told him to his face that his dream was pointless, that his way of life was a lie, and that he could stand to take lessons from Lu Bu on how to improve his character?

He forced himself to close his eyes, take a deep breath, and remain calm.

"That guy is a huge jerk, though I wouldn't say that in front of his face." His eyes snapped open to see the maid he'd been assigned standing in the room. She glanced wistfully at one of the shotguns on the desk. "Do we still have our appointment? I really want to see your magic, regardless." Now, of all times? _Yes, now of all times! Deal with this, instead of sitting here and wallowing in what Lancer said._

"Sure," he said and got up. "You seem very... knowledgeable about these guns. I wasn't aware maids were taught how to use these in Japan."

-----

Matou... Saber paused for a moment as Shirou brought the other Master up.

"Matou... went in search of Berserker, after you fell unconscious. I chose to bring you back here instead of aiding her - if we faced Berserker and his minions again, with you in that state, they could have killed you. Matou has her own Servant as well to defend her. However... she was frantic to stop Servant Berserker, in a way beyond that of simply defeating him. I think that my refusal to come to her immediate assistance may have consequences I did not consider at the time."

Nevertheless, regardless of what occurred with the Matou, it was clear that Berserker must be destroyed. He was a Servant on par with the Caster of the previous war in terms of evil and willingness to cause collateral damage.

"That seems like a fair idea. If you can discover a way to cure those Berserker has afflicted you will be saving a great deal of people. I feel I can defeat Berserker by myself."


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 3, 2010)

"My dad took me hunting along with my brother a lot when we were younger, and I do have a proper license now, even if I got it in an unexpected way." Kaori said, sitting down on the bench and loading the shotgun, being an avid fan of firearms, though she couldn't get anything other than shotguns in Japan without an impossible permit. "This is really amazing now that I've had a second look at it, these shotguns are far more expensive performance models than what I'm used to, not to mention being double barreled." Kaori commented dreamily, taking a close look at the carvings near the handle of what was apparently a Purdey shotgun. "I think we have some clays in the back for practice so that I can demonstrate, do you mind meeting me in the front yard?" Kaori asked, standing up from the chair and starting to walk out, putting the shotgun down.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

"Very well." Aarne quite honestly would not have been able to tell the difference between a shotgun and a rifle if you placed them both in front of him, so was somewhat baffled by the girl talking about them in this level of detail. Guns were guns as far as Aarne was convinced.

He followed Kaori out, taking the other shotgun with him and mimicking what she'd done to put the safety on.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 3, 2010)

"I'd like a shotgun set please, preferably auto-load." Kaori asked, having taken a quick pass by the shed to pick up a very large case from the butler stationed there, carrying it to a large open area that Rider left for gun practice, Aarne following close behind. Opening the case, Kaori pulled out a sleek black shotgun that looked completely different from the dual shotguns Aarne had in his hands. "Let me have a moment to myself, I never thought I'd be able to get one of these for years." Kaori said dreamily, poring over the Benelli Super Black Eagle II. Loading it with four rounds, Kaori held it in a stance, then picked up an orange disk from inside the case. Throwing it as powerfully as she could, she waited for it to gain some distance before pressing the trigger on the black shotgun, turning the disk into powdered dust as the shotgun shell was discharged and fell onto the floor. "Do you want to try?" Kaori asked Aarne, already having picked up another disc.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

"...What's the difference between that and this?" Aarne pointed at the gun the maid was holding and the one he was holding. Aside from minor aesthetic changes they did not seem much different, but this girl clearly knew more about guns than he did.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 3, 2010)

"If we're talking purely about performance, those two shotguns have a lot more kick and power to them and can fire two shells at the same time, while this one is easier to handle and can fire four shells in rapid succession one after the other." Kaori answered smartly, not letting go of the orange plate. "If you want to talk about value, you could buy dozens of the shotgun I'm holding with how expensive and prestigious the ones you're holding are." Kaori continued, taking a few moments to throw another clay into the air, again shooting it down after it reached far enough, another shell falling onto the ground. Picking up two clays, Kaori threw both of them into the air, shooting both of them into powder with the last two rounds of the Benelli. "It's a lot easier than it looks, really." Kaori encouraged, already reloading the black shotgun.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

"Very well." He took a breath, feeling his Magic Crest warm itself against his skin, and applied some reinforcement to his right arm to nullify any recoil. Placing one shotgun on the table, he took a clay plate and threw it as hard as he could upwards.

Waiting until it had finished its arc and began to descend, he fired. A few seconds later the target shattered against the ground, his blast having missed completely. Stifling curses, he swiftly grabbed a second clay and threw that. This time, reinforcing his eyes, his accuracy should improve tenfold. Waiting until he was certain the shot was hit, he fired.

And the empty click reminded him he had forgotten to reload. The second clay also shattered on the ground as he watched in silence.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 3, 2010)

Dropping the Benelli on the case and rushing over to Aarne, Kaori checked on the arm he used to shoot, completely ignoring the fact that he missed both clays. "Is your arm injured? Firing a shotgun with one arm is extremely dangerous!" Kaori chided, smoothly moving her hands over Aarne's arm to check if anything was broken. "That's amazing! Do you have some secret technique or something to fire a double shot like that? I think my arm would have flown off!" Kaori complimented, blushing slightly as she let go of Aarne's arm. Quickly walking back to where she was standing, Kaori picked up and finished reloading the black shotgun. "Just reload and try again, we're not in a rush after all." Kaori requested, already holding four clays in her hand. "Do you want me to throw it for you instead? It might be easier." Kaori offered, making sure she had a grip on the clays.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

_Don't touch me_, Aarne managed to stop himself from saying. This was disgraceful. He'd missed both times, and not even noticed that he was out of ammo with his second attempt. If he'd been fighting an enemy Master instead of two harmless clay targets, he'd be dead by now.

Well, that was what practice was for. Reloading his shotgun, he gave the maid a brief nod to her suggestion. "Just two, though." _This time..._ Reinforcing again, he prepared himself to fire again. This was certainly nowhere near as easy as she made it sound, even with the aid of his magecraft.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 3, 2010)

Throwing two out of the four clay targets into the air, Kaori waited until they were at the perfect distance. "Shoot!" Kaori shouted, Aarne firing on hearing the sound, managing to hit one target with the aid of reinforcement, the other one crashing into the floor due to the shotgun still being in double shot mode. "Nice shot sir!" Kaori said, momentarily taking the engraved shotgun from Aarne to reload it, also switching it to shoot one shell at a time. "This time, it will fire one shell per press, you shouldn't experience the same problem again." Kaori informed, returning the amazingly beautiful ornate shotgun to Aarne. "The clay is always easiest to hit at the very top of its arc, you should try that instead of waiting for it to start dropping."  Kaori suggested, noticing Aarne's habit. Still holding two more clays in her hands, Kaori waited for Aarne's signal.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 3, 2010)

Aarne missed the next two shots, and put the shotgun to the side, swearing under his breath in Finnish.

"Enough of this for now." He didn't like failing at anything, and this was no exception, particularly with his mood the way it was from his latest discussion with Lancer. "You, Kaede, you never answered my question: what happened yesterday to make you threaten Rider. Consider this an order from me - tell me what happened."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 4, 2010)

lambda said:


> "I didn't even know you had a brother, Tohsaka. As for what I'm doing, who do you think is keeping you from bleeding to death right now? I'm taking you to the mediator so he can heal your wound, so shut up and behave."



The walk up to the Church was uneventful, Saber felt no strange entities and his presence was completely unnecessary at this point. Still, there was nothing wrong with caution and Rin had made the right decision. He would have thanked his Master for being sensible enough to wait for him, had she not made the entirely pointless decision to save this girl. 

This was the second time she had been saved. Although he had not laid eyes on her, he knew that this was the girl that his Master squandered an absolute commandment to save. His Master was not as apathetic as she projected. Not that this quality of compassion made victory any easier.

Saber's miracle was not his great victories, or his unparalleled combat strength. El Cid Campeador's legendary fighting strength came from his years of training and legitimate effort, his victories were a result of his own tolerance and pragmatism, nothing impossible about them.

Saber's miracle, the impossible task he had accomplished, which inducted him into the Throne of Heroes, was the changing of his class. He had been born privileged, and raised as one would expect, yet none could say he had a connection to Royalty. 

In his time, neither nobles nor peasants could change their class. They could not rise or fall from the status they had been born into. The very thought dismissed itself from the minds of the people, due to its sheer impossibility.

However, El Cid Campeador had accomplished that, he had managed to raise himself from a meager courtier, to the Hero of Spain, The King of Valencia and an ancestor to European Royalty. When one spoke of El Cid Campeador, no learned man would classify this man as a mere noble. 

Saber was not making a devious plan, he would simply perform his miracle once more. It was not a ploy to steal his Master's role of commander, but a switch to give the proper roles to those most appropriate. No matter how Saber phrased it to himself, he was planning to control his Master's actions from now on.

"Do you still disapprove of my duel with Arthur?" Saber asked his Master as they started up the short hill leading to the Church, completely ignoring Sakura.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

"I just went a bit crazy." Kaori answered softly, trying to steer the subject away from the line of conversation with a vague answer. Feeling that she was about to tear up from remembering what happened, Kaori turned away for a few seconds, doing a quick wipe. "Like I said before, all these odd and horrible events happened at around the same time Rider came into this town, and I thought they would stop happening if he were..." Kaori continued, having steeled herself but still trailing off at the end. "I answered your question now though sir, so may I see your magic now?" Kaori asked hopefully, trying to cheer herself up with the possibility of real magic.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, it was clear enough that the cause of this girl's troubles was the Grail War. Not that Aarne cared - there were always innocent casualties in any war, and whilst he'd heard of things like the massacre in that hotel in Shinto, he certainly hadn't gone out of his way to ensure civilian casualties.

She'd either recovered or decided that Rider wasn't the source of the problems, though, considering that she hadn't gone for a repeat of that incident.

"It's Magecraft, not Magic, and mine isn't particularly flashy." The Edelfelt tended to choose one of two variations of their chosen art - either the aesthetic or the pragmatic, and Aarne was a decided follower of the pragmatic. The closest he had to a flashy spell was his Gandr Shot. "The reason my arm is fine despite firing the shotgun is due to one of my spells, but if you want to actually see something..." he concentrated, and let the concentrated sphere of curse magic form a half-inch from his index finger, a foul green-black-red colour.

"This is _Gandr_, my usual weapon of choice. It can overwhelm a human's defences instantly and force them to lose consciousness, or even worse in some cases." He fired it into the ground, where it left a small burned patch of grass. "Rider's not responsible for the problems of this city," he said off-handedly. "Well, not entirely, at least."


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

"So this Magecraft is different from Magic?" Kaori asked offhandedly, amazed that Aarne was able to conjure an odd colored fireball out of nowhere, having missed the fact that it was horrifically deadly in her fascination. "There's a spell that can let you fire a double barrel with one arm? Can you try it on me, please?" Kaori pleaded with Aarne, wanting to try the effects of magic on herself. More than that, she wanted to hold the Purdey shotgun for a few more moments, her fascination with the ludicrously expensive and ornate weapon just barely surpassing her want to see magic.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

"First, I have another question for you - you said that Lancer was a 'huge jerk'. How much of our conversation did you hear?" _Despite me explicitly ordering you to stay away whilst it was going on?_

-----

Iskander's ready smile vanished almost instantly as he sensed a hostile presence.

"It looks like the meal will have to wait, we have company. Go find Archer, It'll be a shame for him to miss this battle." Though his voice was unwavering, the usual boisterous roar of the King of Conquerers, he was quick to bring forth the Gordian Chariot.

He'd already explained what he knew of the Servants from the past war to Archer, after being questioned about the King of Knights and her sudden return. He hadn't been too surprised then, considering that both she and he had been brought back for this war, that the man wearing Golden Armour had as well.

Grabbing hold of the reigns, he ordered the divine bulls harnessed to the chariot to advance at a gallop - their hooves and the spokes of the chariot sparking forked lightning that would act both as a weapon against his foe and as a shield for the girls.

"King of Heroes! Truly, it is a good day that I may cross blades with you again!" he bellowed as he advanced towards the heroic spirit and the crimson wall of energy forming behind him. He did not question how the ancient and mighty Hero had returned to existence, but this was simply a challenge to be overcome - he had lost once to the King of Heroes, but even in life he had failed once, unable to pass beyond the Indus River.

Here he had a second chance to match his skills against a worthy enemy, and he fully intended to grasp it.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

"It was kind of hard to hear with the glass, so I mostly only heard the parts where the giant man spoke and the one time you shouted." Kaori answered, annoyed that she didn't hear the whole thing.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

Aarne seriously considered just killing this girl. After all, she was not an innocent, but someone who had gone out of her way to pry into things he wanted to keep secret. But he forced the urge down for now. It wasn't necessary, it wasn't smart, and it would force him to use a command seal to prevent Lancer from following through with his threats.

_"What_, precisely did you hear?"


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

"The giant man berating you for not living up to his standards and comparing you to somebody else, and you angrily shouting [_how dare you_]." Kaori answered, making a passable imitation of Aarne's voice. "Sorry for eavesdropping sir, but I really wanted to know a bit more about you and magic." Kaori apologized, taking a short bow.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

So, she'd heard Lancer's judgement of him. He felt his fingers itch, urging him to use Gandr again, this time in its actual function against a human being. Curiosity killed the cat, after all, and this girl was no innocent - she'd sought to eavesdrop to satisfy her own curiosity even after being warned against it. _A Fin Shot or two, then. Enough to stop her heart._ He raised his arm, index finger pointing towards her.

"Go away. Get out of my sight. If I see you again today, I'll kill you." The words were out of his mouth before he could stop them... but he supposed one last warning couldn't hurt.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

Staying silent in shock for a few moments, Kaori just stared at Aarne. "_Would he really kill me?_" she wondered, just before thinking of a clever idea. Untying her headband, Kaori got close to Aarne and quickly tied it around his eyes. "Now you can't see me, so we can talk right?" Kaori asked softly, holding Aarne's hand so that he wouldn't just walk away.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

_Is she mad?_ Aarne chose not to shoot as Kaori crept towards him and untied her headdress - whether out of some morbid curiosity or otherwise he could not tell, and when she placed it over his eyes so he could no longer see her... his mind blanked out just as surely as his vision did. 

He literally could not form a coherent thought - neither muster a protest nor swat her hands away from his face as she fastened the straps behind his head.

_It smells like lavender..._ was the first thing that came to mind.

"Now you can't see me, so we can talk right?" He felt her soft hands close over his own and gently lower it, but again said nothing, just stood their dumbly as his brain tried to make sense of what had just happened.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

"It's hard being compared to others, but you have to buck up and continue!" Kaori encouraged, not letting go of Aarne's hand. "For every person that's above you, there are hundreds below you, people who think that you're extremely lucky! These other people work as hard as they can to reach your level, just as you do to reach the next!" Kaori continued, her voice burning with passion. "If you give up and let yourself drop, there'll be a few people who will lose a goal of their own!" Kaori encouraged, gripping Aarne's hand slightly tighter. "I'm one of the people below you, somebody who thinks that you're amazing regardless of being a block of ice! You know how to do magic, still have a family, and are living comfortably, only your own regrets dragging you down!" Kaori finished, raising Aarne's hand up a bit as she untied her headband from around his eyes.

"You can see me now, can't you?"


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

"Who..." Aarne managed to force out of his dry mouth. "Who said I was giving up?" _And more to the point..._ He pulled his hand out of Kaori's grip. "You don't know what you're talking about." _This is wrong - she's subservient to you, not a competitor; that means this shouldn't be happening. Get a grip on yourself, Aarne Edelfelt!_

"If you knew the first thing about the world of Magi you wouldn't be this eager to learn any more about it," he said. "Keep a hold on your curiosity, for your own good. If you eavesdrop on me again, I swear, I'll kill you."


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 4, 2010)

Brooding did not suit Lancer, and so he refused to brood any more than he already had. He had said his piece, done his best, and if he failed he would just have to try harder until he got through to his Master. For now, he needed to do something, to occupy his mind with until Aarne finally thought about what he said. Of course, if Lancer was going to do something, he might as well do something that would bring them closer to their goal of winning the Holy Grail War, and the only thing he could think of was the fact that Aarne still had not set up a new workshop in this mansion despite the fact that he had spent a full day here and had shown no intention to leave any time soon. There was of course a good reason for that, and that was because materials necessary for the creation of a workshop were not so easy to come by, and he had left all his ingredients at Emiya Shirou's place.

Which was of course, extremely troublesome as Aarne seemed to have nothing but absolute contempt for the boy, and would probably sooner kill him than talk to him long enough to ask for his things back. Which naturally, made this the responsibility of the Servant. Even if Aarne became the paragon of humanity, there was going to be nothing he could do without a workshop to conduct his research in, and as far as Lancer was concerned, the path of a magus was a fine path so long as the magus remembered the true calling of one who learnt magecraft. Magecraft not for magecraft's sake, but to seek the truth of the universe. The truth was a fine thing to search for, and it was, along with love and justice, very human struggles and goals.

Shifting out into his spirit form, Lancer started walking towards the Emiya house at a steady pace, deciding to enjoy the journey if he was going to have one at all.


----------



## Nimademe (Jun 4, 2010)

"You're right, I don't know anything about it at all, only you do, which is why I want to learn about it from you." Kaori said cheerfully, putting everything back in the case to return to the gun steward. "In any case, at least we're on better terms now! Not eavesdropping is a lot easier than staying out of your sight." Kaori continued happily, carrying the large case off the floor and hoisting it over her shoulder, showing surprising strength for her lithe build. "I'll clean and maintain your shotguns for you, I'll just bring them along to your room later. Is there anything specific you'd like for lunch later, _sir_?" Kaori asked, having returned to calling Aarne sir.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

"Just... whatever's there," Aarne said, more than eager to have the girl just leave him alone for now. She was infuriating, perplexing, and he had no idea how to handle her. He could easily deal with Lancer, no matter how infuriating the Servant may be, but the maid had completely wrong-footed him, made him look like a fool thrice over, and despite her expendable nature he hadn't responded by simply killing her.

He headed up to his room and closed the door behind him, and sank into a chair, resolving not to think about the girl again for the moment. Unfortunately, that left one topic alone to fill his mind.

_You are more human than you think, and more human than I thought._

Lancer probably thought he should be _thrilled_ by that condescending statement, that Aarne Edelfelt had at least some things in common with his perception of what a human was.

Although, _sadly_, the miniscule way in which Aarne met his expectations was loudly drowned out by the manifold ways in which he did not, and _would_ not meet those expectations.

Although Lancer wouldn't even allow him that, but instead try to twist Aarne's ideals to match his own.

_You would rather accept that I would kill you at any time rather than listen to what I have to say, and you would rather die than give up the ways of a magus, would you not consider that your absolute ideal?_

Aarne Edelfelt's very identity was that of a Magus, and to give that up was to die in any case. Worse than that - to give it it up was to once again become an "it", a pointless existence. It was no absolute ideal, it was simply a part of him.

_ If I told you that I would become a thousand times stronger if you sacrificed your future as a magus, would you accept?_

And that was why he would never accept such an offer. He was here to win the Grail and to confirm, to validate the existence of Aarne Edelfelt. Such a thing was pointless if Aarne Edelfelt no longer existed.

(And that means he's right), whispered a treacherous voice. (The existence of Aarne Edelfelt is your absolute ideal)

No, it was not an ideal, nothing so transient and subjective as that. It was pure fact - as much a part of him as a vital organ.

(But still something you would not sacrifice even for victory), it continued triumphantly. (Aarne Edelfelt's pride in himself trumps his pragmatism.)

Pride... Pride...

_If so, then you have your pride, a pride that you would hold on to rather than protect yourself by calling upon a person that you know would be your ally. Pride is very human. Animals fight to live, only humans have something to prove._

No, _Magi_ had something to prove. Everything to prove. A human's existence could be wasted with endless days in front of the computer or television, growing old and fat and accomplishing nothing, but no such luxury existed for Magi. They were a step above humans, and Masters a step above Magi - competing directly for the goal all Magi sought.

Which was why he would _never_ allow Luvia to take his position in this war. If he won this, he was superior to her - everything he had gone through would have ended in one tangible and supreme reward that she could have never achieved.

_I want you to think about what drives the other Masters, and how that makes them strong._

But there was some sound advice from Lancer - to question the abilities and goals of his peers in this conflict, and see how they differed from him. None were as strong as him; none held the conviction he did, but to know one's enemy could never be considered a bad thing.

And so he thought on them, or at least the ones he knew: 

Matou Rin, whose family was in its last death throes. This was likely the swansong of the Matou Family; their last chance to regain their former glory, and so she would be desperate behind her calm facade - a cornered animal with an unpredictable and powerful Servant. The quicker she was disposed of, the better.

Ilya seemed to have no true goal to speak of, but she was far shrewder than her appearance let on, and likely hid her true intentions behind her childish appearance, relying on others underestimating her so that she could deal a critical blow when they were no longer prepared for it. Of course, that trick wouldn't work on Aarne again.

The nun who had commanded Caster was motivated by some pithy notion of winning the war without killing anyone - a ridiculous stance when one considered that she'd been the one to engage in hostilities against those currently in the Emiya House. However, her words had already bought the loyalty of Emiya's Saber, so perhaps her strength lay in appealing to the good nature or naive nature of opponents, something that she would find in short supply if she faced him, and he would be sure to use a Command Seal to force Lancer away from any delusions she tried to place on him.

And then there was Shirou.

_Think about Emiya Shirou, and why he has a power that you could never master even in twenty lifetimes, and perhaps you might realise that sometimes it is not the ones that go with the flow, but those that plant themselves as a rock against the raging currents and demands the river change its course that are the mightiest, and they are the ones that become heroes._

"That was a fluke," he muttered to himself.

Emiya Shirou's victory against him had been a fluke, a combination of his own unpreparedness and whatever immunity he had to his curses. If they met in battle again, no, _when_ they met in battle again, he'd destroy the Emiya.

He _had_ to destroy the Emiya, because even more than Lancer, Emiya Shirou was an existence opposed to Aarne Edelfelt - compassionate to others beyond all reason, following an impossible ideal and shackled by his restrictive morals.

(And he still beat you.)

If there was one Master in this war that had to die, it would be Emiya Shirou. Aarne would destroy him, use the fragility of the Emiya's code against him, and in doing so, prove the superiority of his beliefs to all.

He'd brooded enough, he decided, feeling calmer already for the conclusion he'd come to. As soon as they were done defanging the Matou and her Servant, he would go after the Emiya that Lancer had favoured so much, and destroy him utterly. And he already had a plan on how to do so.


----------



## lambda (Jun 4, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Now is not the time for this. First we have to finish here, and then we take care of Berserker. Planning farther than this would be asking for trouble." 

As they reached the top of the hill, Rin turned to her Servant. "For that matter, you're going to come inside with us this time. It seems Father Kotomine has decided that being a simple bystander wasn't enough for him, and took upon himself the role of Master too. I don't know what he's planned, but we need him for now, so don't antogonize him. Just... stand there and look ominous."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 4, 2010)

_"For what it's worth, I can't fight inside a Church. Still, if all I need to do is look ominous, it should be fine."_ Saber avoided speaking aloud in case any undesirables were to pick up this piece of information. 

It was rather unfortunate that Saber, who was undoubtedly the strongest Servant, seemed to have the most limitations. His Master must have a level of tolerance to match his, considering his religious tendencies have created flaws in almost every single one of her plans.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 4, 2010)

A sudden barrage of weapon, no more accurate NP appear from the direction a man in golden armor could be seen, Iskander had a great smile of almost pleasure on his face and he changed to his armor and mount his chariot... Index just shout "Misaka get us out of here now", in a instant a women with a light frame and twin tails appear, touch them, the next moment the only thing index could see was the inside of the factory and a worried look of Archer face while the figure of the person disappears on the air with a smile to the little girl.


----------



## lambda (Jun 4, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> _"For what it's worth, I can't fight inside a Church. Still, if all I need to do is look ominous, it should be fine."_ Saber avoided speaking aloud in case any undesirables were to pick up this piece of information.
> 
> It was rather unfortunate that Saber, who was undoubtedly the strongest Servant, seemed to have the most limitations. His Master must have a level of tolerance to match his, considering his religious tendencies have created flaws in almost every single one of her plans.


 Rin's outwardly kept her peace, but she had no doubt Saber oculd perceive the mass of anger and worry that boiled within her. _"Assassin, you said Kotomine was a Master, but was he your Master?"_ That was the logical conclusion of course, which was why Rin had taken such a long time to ask that question. But circumstances conspired against her, putting her in situation where she could count on no one but herself, _again and again_! Making sure that yet another Servant would not appear while she was defenseless felt vital somehow.

Rin shook her head, chasing away an impending headache. It didn't matter, she reminded herself. Since she was a child she'd always fought alone, even in situation that were far more hopeless than all this War had thrown at her. She had survived, thrived even. And now victory was within reach. She would not fail, she would not break. She would get the power of the Grail for herself, and finally rule over her destiny.

But before that, she had to protect Sakura. _"If things turn sour, will you at least take her away, Saber?" _


Xelloss said:


> A sudden barrage of weapon, no more accurate NP appear from the direction a man in golden armor could be seen, Iskander had a great smile of almost pleasure on his face and he changed to his armor and mount his chariot... Index just shout "Misaka get us out of here now", in a instant a women with a light frame and twin tails appear, touch them, the next moment the only thing index could see was the inside of the factory and a worried look of Archer face while the figure of the person disappears on the air with a smile to the little girl.


"And that,"said a distinctly annoyed Archer as he punched the two girls lightly over the head, "is what happen when you sneak out for no good reasons."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Iskander's ready smile vanished almost instantly as he sensed a hostile presence.
> 
> "It looks like the meal will have to wait, we have company. Go find Archer, It'll be a shame for him to miss this battle." Though his voice was unwavering, the usual boisterous roar of the King of Conquerers, he was quick to bring forth the Gordian Chariot.
> 
> ...



"Worthy opponent, it seems I have the pleasure of fighting you once again. The idea of killing off a few Servants had crossed my mind, so I decided to go hunting. Imagine my surprise when I see you once again." Gilgamesh said with a smile on his face. 

Behind the golden Servant, countless Noble Phantasms floated in the air, each one ready to fire off.

"Let's see if any of your skills have rusted after dying, King of Conquerors!" Gilgamesh yelled as he fired off the first volley of Noble Phantasms.

Of course, the ones that fired from behind him were only a diversion. To either side of Iskander, Noble Phantasms had suddenly appeared, floating. When Gilgamesh gave the command, they fired as well.

As the Noble Phantasms flew towards their target, Gilgamesh already had another weapon in his hand. It was a yellow spear decorated by runes. Prana flowed through the deadly Noble Phantasm. Gilgamesh charged after his volley of Noble Phantasms.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 4, 2010)

"Assassin, you said Kotomine was a Master, but was he your Master?"

_"He *was*. But he is not anymore. If he threatens you, Master, you need only give the word. You can rely on me."_

And that was no lie. The Matou Rin that had defeated him was something to be protected at all costs - a sublime existence,  a purer evil than even he was. If the priest were to attack her, then Assassin would strike him down without hesitation. If Berserker were to attack her, then he would fight Berserker tooth-and-nail, using every trick he knew to try and win. If a Servant far stronger than him were to attack Matou Rin, then still he would fight them, hold them off until she could escape, for so long as Matou Rin survived, he could return to oblivion content in the knowledge that a murderer far greater than he would still walk the earth, turning it into her personal abbatoir.

Assassin was not far behind the group as he said this. Had he not regenerated himself he would have caught up already, but the relatively slow speed of his Master ensured that he was not left behind.

-----

Iskander faced the oncoming storm with a grin on his face. The last time he had faced off against the King of Heroes, it had been without his chariot, but now with the violet lightning of the Gordian Wheel at his command, he was at far less of a disadvantage.

Each bolt of lightning contained power equivalent to a strike from the King of Knights' sword, and thus when they came into contact with the noble phantasms launched at him, they deflected most of them harmlessly. Those that they could not deflect entirely were batted away by Rider's own sword as he narrowed the distance with his foe.

"That won't be enough to stop me!" he roared. "The same tricks won't work twice, King of Heroes." For though this Gate of Babylon was an impressive attack indeed, Babylon was the city Iskander had made the capitol of his vast empire, and thus it was only right and just that the gate of his capitol failed to keep its owner from his foes.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 4, 2010)

lambda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"Who is she?"_ Saber felt he was more than deserving of this answer. This woman had interfered twice in this war, and still, Saber had no idea as to her identity, nor her connection with his Master. 

Saber was confident that he'd easily be able to run away with that girl, but he did not feel like doing so without knowing the connection she had with his Master.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 4, 2010)

> "And that,"said a distinctly annoyed Archer as he punched the two girls lightly over the head, "is what happen when you sneak out for no good reasons."



Satsuki got close to Archer and smash him herself on the head "Archer this is no time for play whos he? this is already a mess with 9 servants is he another one?" without mind to much his replay "Hey Index-chan you say you have a plan to bring the full power inside you or something like that what do Archer need to do?"

Index was speechless... more like astonish... she know a bit of the defense system of Johan pen mode 5 magical layers of protection inside her own body, to counter most type of attacks to allow me to use the true potential under my own control we need to disable Johan pen mode or a way to ignore those barriers" she was drawing a diagram of 4 layers and changing a few glyphs around.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Iskander faced the oncoming storm with a grin on his face. The last time he had faced off against the King of Heroes, it had been without his chariot, but now with the violet lightning of the Gordian Wheel at his command, he was at far less of a disadvantage.
> 
> Each bolt of lightning contained power equivalent to a strike from the King of Knights' sword, and thus when they came into contact with the noble phantasms launched at him, they deflected most of them harmlessly. Those that they could not deflect entirely were batted away by Rider's own sword as he narrowed the distance with his foe.
> 
> "That won't be enough to stop me!" he roared. "The same tricks won't work twice, King of Heroes." For though this Gate of Babylon was an impressive attack indeed, Babylon was the city Iskander had made the capitol of his vast empire, and thus it was only right and just that the gate of his capitol failed to keep its owner from his foes.



Gilgamesh smiled as Islander charged at him. His opponent was indeed still worthy. It was time to test his worthy opponent's horsemanship.

A pure white horse galloped out from the portal behind Gilgamesh. Two white wings folded at the horse's side. Golden armor surrounded the body of the horse.

Gilgamesh leaped onto the horse and pulled another weapon out from the Gate of Babylon. A great red lance appeared in the King of Heroes' hand. A large golden shield appeared in his other hand. 


"Come! I shall test your might on equal grounds!" Gilgamesh yelled out loud as he kicked the horse, telling it to charge forward. 

The winged horse ran at the King of Conquerors at a top speed of 500 miles per hour, appearing as a white streak. Gilgamesh held his shield in ready position, prepared to swat aside any attacks. His great red lance was pointed forward, ready to skewer the King of Conquerors as soon as he got close.


----------



## lambda (Jun 4, 2010)

Watchman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"I'll keep that in mind. Stay close to me."_ Rin said quickly. Her other Servant's words were far more alarming.


Azure Flame Kite said:


> _"Who is she?"_ Saber felt he was more than deserving of this answer. This woman had interfered twice in this war, and still, Saber had no idea as to her identity, nor her connection with his Master.
> 
> Saber was confident that he'd easily be able to run away with that girl, but he did not feel like doing so without knowing the connection she had with his Master.


 Rin bit her lip fiercely, keeping herself from lashing out at Saber's qestion. She didn't want to talk abuot this, not to anyone. She'd been happy when she'd learned Sakura had not been selected as the Tohsaka representative, that her past would not come to slap her in the face in the form of the one person she never wanted to see hurt.

But it was far too late for that now. Now she carried her little sister right into danger because *she* had maimed her, and at anytime the girl might turn against her. To stubbornly keep quit at this point would only hurt her position.

Rin entered the Church and shouted for the priest to show himself. _"She's my little sister."_ She told her Servant weakly.

_"It's no wonder she doesn't remember me. I was born a Tohsaka but I was sold to the Matou when we were very young.

Truthfully, there's no real bonds between us right now, and I know this is nothing but foolish one-sided sentimentality on my part, but I have to protect her."_

_"I don't care how you think of me, but if you're truly one of humanity greatest hero, please at least grant me this one thing. Help me, Saber."_


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2010)

Sakura was quiet, he had been quiet for a long time. Rin had threatened to allow her to bleed out and if Sakura didn't shut up she would not be healed.

But now Sakura had had enough. "Maxi, Avy. Save me." She whimpered. 


"He will come for me." Even though Berserker had done so much terrible things, and even to her Sakura felt alone and really only had him left. Stockholm Syndrome maybe was setting in, but still even if Maxi was just using her, he would could and save her and she would be grateful.


----------



## lambda (Jun 5, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Satsuki got close to Archer and smash him herself on the head "Archer this is no time for play whos he? this is already a mess with 9 servants is he another one?" without mind to much his replay "Hey Index-chan you say you have a plan to bring the full power inside you or something like that what do Archer need to do?"
> 
> Index was speechless... more like astonish... she know a bit of the defense system of Johan pen mode 5 magical layers of protection inside her own body, to counter most type of attacks to allow me to use the true potential under my own control we need to disable Johan pen mode or a way to ignore those barriers" she was drawing a diagram of 4 layers and changing a few glyphs around.


Archer nodded as he listened to the two girls patientl, but his mind was elsewhere. "Right, I might do something about that, but maybe later, okay? For now, I think it's more important that I go see if Rider needs some support." Saying that, Archer walked toward the exit.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Gilgamesh smiled as Islander charged at him. His opponent was indeed still worthy. It was time to test his worthy opponent's horsemanship.
> 
> A pure white horse galloped out from the portal behind Gilgamesh. Two white wings folded at the horse's side. Golden armor surrounded the body of the horse.
> 
> ...



"Oh~?" As far as Iskander knew, his opponent was still of the Archer class, and it showed - for though he held Noble Phantasms that would surely be the pride of the Lancer and Rider classes, he wielded them with far less grace than a Servant from either of those classes would. 

The pegasus was resisting him, bucking as Iskander's own Bucephalas had before he had first calmed and tamed the steed, and the stance the King of Heroes took on his mount as he tried to bring it under control left his lance held sloppily.

"Challenging a Rider in mounted combat! You are brave indeed, King of Heroes!" He spurred the bulls towing his chariot onward, knowing that between their lightning and his blade he would vanquish his foe if he continued to fight in this manner.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 5, 2010)

Watchman said:


> "Oh~?" As far as Iskander knew, his opponent was still of the Archer class, and it showed - for though he held Noble Phantasms that would surely be the pride of the Lancer and Rider classes, he wielded them with far less grace than a Servant from either of those classes would.
> 
> The pegasus was resisting him, bucking as Iskander's own Bucephalas had before he had first calmed and tamed the steed, and the stance the King of Heroes took on his mount as he tried to bring it under control left his lance held sloppily.
> 
> "Challenging a Rider in mounted combat! You are brave indeed, King of Heroes!" He spurred the bulls towing his chariot onward, knowing that between their lightning and his blade he would vanquish his foe if he continued to fight in this manner.




The two clashed together in a roar of steel and iron. Isklander, being of the Rider class, got off the first strike. Gilgamesh blocked the attack and at the same time thrusted his red lance at Isklander. Now the King of Conquerors will find out why the King of Heroes had chosen this lance and this shield.

"_Aegis!_" Gilgamesh yelled out as the pair struck. The golden shield flared to life, creating a powerful barrier that warded off the lightning strikes. As a shield of the Greek God Zeus, the Aegis would easily repel lightning. At the same time, the shield revealed its 100 golden layers, each layer a fortress class wall. As the layers moved to defend its wielder, the center of the shield was shown. A pair of square gray eyes looked out into the world, petrifying anything that saw them.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2010)

Again, unable to aim properly due to the struggling of his mount, his foe's blow was sloppy, and easily checked by Rider's own.

"King of Heroes, I expected better than this!" But as he spoke, his foe brought up his golden shield to block his strike, one that truly performed its task.

Now this would be a problem. The lightning of his chariot was effortlessly repelled by the King of Heroes' defence, and though Iskander was the son of Zeus, his father's shield refused to yield to his attacks.

Furthermore, the eyes that arose from it caused his movements to slow. He could feel his joints stiffen, though they were still usable for now. But this was a definite disadvantage. Any other person, be they man or Hero, may have lost hope at this point.

But he was no normal Hero.

He had faced long odds before - accomplished tasks others would call impossible; some would say that his entire life had been compiled of him overcoming moments of adversity. So when confronted with this impossible defence from the King of Heroes, Iskander had but one thing to say, with a ferocious grin.

"You'll need more than that, King of Heroes!"


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 7, 2010)

Serp said:


> Sakura was quiet, he had been quiet for a long time. Rin had threatened to allow her to bleed out and if Sakura didn't shut up she would not be healed.
> 
> But now Sakura had had enough. "Maxi, Avy. Save me." She whimpered.
> 
> "He will come for me." Even though Berserker had done so much terrible things, and even to her Sakura felt alone and really only had him left. Stockholm Syndrome maybe was setting in, but still even if Maxi was just using her, he would could and save her and she would be grateful.



_"Noble."_ This was his only response to Rin. It was not an answer, nor even a proper response. Saber did not project any outward response either. In a way, that could be considered good. It meant that he was not objecting.

"Who are these fellows you're talking about?" Saber asked, the girl had confidence that she would save them, so clearly she knew something about them. One of them was likely a Servant, because if she believed anything else could save her, she was very clueless indeed. "Those aren't actually they're names are they? They sound weak."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 8, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Again, unable to aim properly due to the struggling of his mount, his foe's blow was sloppy, and easily checked by Rider's own.
> 
> "King of Heroes, I expected better than this!" But as he spoke, his foe brought up his golden shield to block his strike, one that truly performed its task.
> 
> ...




The small opening was all Gilgamesh needed.

"And now, I shall show you why I chose this lance." Gilgamesh said with a demonic grin on his face.

He raised his lance and made a thrust at Iskander. The speed of the thrust made the lance look like a red blur in the air. Just as the lance approached the King of Conquerors, Gilgamesh said its name.

"Longinus."

as the name was said, the lance showed its true ability. In front of the lance, everything parted. The air separated to give way to the lance, the Aegis shifting out of the way.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 9, 2010)

The only truly dangerous part of a spear was its point - this was something every Greek or Macedonian knew. If you could control the point, you could control the spear. This was why even in his great Phalanxes, Iskander had used his infantry simply as an anvil, to pin down the enemy whilst his Hetairoi Cavalry delivered a crushing knockout blow from the flanks and rear. 

Defensively, the spear was a superb weapon - in the right hands it controlled the range and shaped the flow of combat as surely as a sculptor controlled and shaped his works. Offensively, however, it would require a true master of the art - one of the Lancer class, to be used to its full potential. Iskander was aware that the King of Heroes could call upon Noble Phantasms and wield their powers as his own, but even the most finely-crafted sword was useless in the hands of a callow youth, and likewise, the King of Heroes was not so masterful with this weapon that he could best Iskander using it, anymore than he could have bested the King of Knights in a swordfight, even if both used her Holy Sword.

However, he did not need to be that masterful, due to the effect of the wretched Gorgon's Eye that slowed his movements as they slowly turned him to stone, causing his every movement to be torturously slow. His attempt to deflect the spear with a slap from the flat of his blade succeeded only in directing it a few inches to the left, where it punched through his armour, skin and flesh as if there was nothing there. His left arm was torn from his body, sending an arc of blood spraying into the air, but Iskander was already moving into action, bodily turning his chariot to continue facing his foe even as he passed him and turned to strike again.

"At Granicus..." he grunted, paying no heed to his missing arm. "I almost lost my life to the blade of a single Persian, and my entire campaign to a single battle, but I emerged _victorious_, because of the strength of my subjects! Archer, now!" he roared, and sent the full force of the Gordian Chariot's lightning at the King of Heroes' Aegis. The violet lightning was completely unable to break through the defences there, but they were more than capable of keeping them occupied, keeping them pinned down and focused to the King of Heroes' front and left, leaving his rear and right flank exposed.

_This time, I am the Phalanx... And it is up to you, Amuro Ray, to strike the decisive blow. Don't let me down._


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 9, 2010)

The priest entered the main room of the Church. He was not surprised to see the people there.

"What's this? are you giving up?" Kotomine asked them.
-----------------------------------------------------
So the King of Conquerors had an ally here. That didn't matter. Whoever the ally was, he would fight him as well. Just in case, he prepared another weapon in the Gate of Babylon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2010)

"Stupid cranky bitch with an over-powered evil ater-ego who stole my master and wants to have a devil's threesome with the priest guy tonight! Scratch that make it foursome, they brought some sexy spanish guy with them." How Berserker deduced that will never be known, but surprisingly Kotomine Kirei's toilet has excellent wifi and he was able to read the activities of last week's RP, and when you're in the toilet you don't have much to do except surf the web.


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> _"Noble."_ This was his only response to Rin. It was not an answer, nor even a proper response. Saber did not project any outward response either. In a way, that could be considered good. It meant that he was not objecting.
> 
> "Who are these fellows you're talking about?" Saber asked, the girl had confidence that she would save them, so clearly she knew something about them. One of them was likely a Servant, because if she believed anything else could save her, she was very clueless indeed. "Those aren't actually they're names are they? They sound weak."



Sakura looked up at a very very spanish looking man. Saukra was still in shock so she responded. "Zoro?"

Sakura cried, she couldn't lie not in front of the this scary looking swordsman. "They are dead. Just dead." She cried somemore.

And then she looked up. "You can't judge someone by their name, thats almost as bad as being racist." She said before remember that this guy was friends with the guy that cut off her arm and was most likely a murderer too, so she shut her mouth.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 10, 2010)

Saber kept silent, there was little purpose in speaking to this woman, she was clearly useless. Had Rin no attachment to this woman he'd have lopped her head off long ago. Even knowing about the relationship between them both, Saber was hardly content with allowing another civilian to know about the Holy Grail War. The secrecy may have been compromised, but Saber would be sure that it was not through his own fault that this war is revealed to everyone.

"What a waste." Why would someone waste their breath asking for help from the dead. It was silly.


----------



## lambda (Jun 11, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rin rolled here eyes. " Don't be an idiot, Kirei. I'm pretty sure the reason I'm here is obvious. " She said as she put Sakura on her feet and shoved her at the priest. "She's been attached to a creature foriegn to this World and she's been acting stupid all nigt. I need you to check if she's still infected."

--------------
Archer would have sighed if he's wasn't so busy. First the roman loudmouth and now this, it seemed Riders didn't understand the concept of surprise attack. Ah well, if the Servant wanted to be the anvil...

A beam of light fired from behind the king of heroes, flying directly toward his head. At the same time, space tore right near the man and a giant spiked ball rushed at him from the right.

From his position nearby, Archer waited patiently. If the King of Heroes survived this, Archer's third attack would come with no delay.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 11, 2010)

lambda said:


> Rin rolled here eyes. " Don't be an idiot, Kirei. I'm pretty sure the reason I'm here is obvious. " She said as she put Sakura on her feet and shoved her at the priest. "She's been attached to a creature foriegn to this World and she's been acting stupid all nigt. I need you to check if she's still infected."
> 
> --------------
> Archer would have sighed if he's wasn't so busy. First the roman loudmouth and now this, it seemed Riders didn't understand the concept of surprise attack. Ah well, if the Servant wanted to be the anvil...
> ...



"Oh? What is this creature you speak of? Could it be something similar to your own?" the priest asked her.

The question was meant to both irritate and gain more information, both which he enjoyed doing.
=================================
So this was the attack. IT was a well made ambush. Pity he knew about it when the King of Conquerors yelled it out loud.

A seven layered pink shield appeared behind him, stopping the beam after several layers were destroyed.

At the same time, a portal opened up next to him and a giant maul appeared, blocking the path of the Gundam Hammer.

"Is that all? I expected more from an ambush made by the King of Conquerors." Gilgamesh said while laughing.


----------



## lambda (Jun 11, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> "Oh? What is this creature you speak of? Could it be something similar to your own?" the priest asked her.
> 
> The question was meant to both irritate and gain more information, both which he enjoyed doing.
> =================================
> ...


 "Not in any way, no." She answered curtly. "Will you examine her here, or do you have a better room for that?"

-----
 Before the two hammer clashed, Archer unleashed his third attack. "High-mega cannon."

Right above Gilgamesh head a pillar of light exploded in existence. Under most circumstances, the energy released would have engulfed the city block, but by surrounding himself with so many powerful Noble Phantasms, Gilgamesh himself had ensured that there would be no place for the energy of Archer's Noble Phanstasm to escape to. More importantly there was no place for the Servant himself to escape to, and the energy hammered down the golden Heroic Spirit to the ground.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 14, 2010)

*CK gave me permission to commandeer Kotomine for this scene*

The priest gestured casually at a door beyond the pulpit.

"Well then, follow me. It's late, but I can hardly turn those in need away from the house of God."


----------



## lambda (Jun 14, 2010)

"Right. Saber, you wait here." Rin said as she headed the room.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 15, 2010)

lambda said:


> Before the two hammer clashed, Archer unleashed his third attack. "High-mega cannon."
> 
> Right above Gilgamesh head a pillar of light exploded in existence. Under most circumstances, the energy released would have engulfed the city block, but by surrounding himself with so many powerful Noble Phantasms, Gilgamesh himself had ensured that there would be no place for the energy of Archer's Noble Phanstasm to escape to. More importantly there was no place for the Servant himself to escape to, and the energy hammered down the golden Heroic Spirit to the ground.



It was a nice trap. It left Gilgamesh with no time to pull out any other Noble Phantasms. So it was time to take a risk.

A portal opened right above Gilgamesh as the beam descended. The beam entered the portal and disappeared. Right as that happened, another portal appeared right behind Gilgamesh. The beam fired earlier shot out of the portal, headed straight for Archer.

Gilgamesh didn't wait for the results. Using his Aegis, he pushed the lightning blast at Isklander, blinding him momentarily. But he didn't strike. Instead, he used the Noble Phantasm he had prepared earlier.

A large aircraft appeared out of the portal. Gilgamesh hopped in and activated the aircraft.

"It was a good fight, King of Conquerors. Perhaps we will fight again next day." Gilgamesh said to Iskander as the aircraft rose to the sky.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 15, 2010)

"I look forward to it, King of Heroes," Iskander bellowed as his adversary left the field of battle. "Though," he said to himself; glancing at his left arm or more accurately the lack of it. "I'd prefer it if my victory wasn't so... Pyrrhic."

But that couldn't be helped. Storing his chariot away, he hopped off lightly, and made his way towards Archer. "You played your part well, friend. It is good to know you are as reliable a warrior as young Satsuki told me you were." Clapping him on the back with his one remaining hand as he passed, he sent a mental message to Index.

_"He's gone now - now how about breakfast? There's nothing like a little morning's exercise to make a man hungry!"_


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 15, 2010)

Index was cowering in fear, while her exterior didn't show it, she was very keen to feel the flows on mana and prana, and that servant have a aura of power, beyond any servant she have feel this war, suddenly a message flow on her head... they were safe for the moment but that servant was still alive, and he didn't belong to the original 7 servants not a anomaly caused by the tatari not he could be say to fit the caster role... probably the last war champion? then than means his master is still alive?, she start relaxing, Sacchin face show a bit of fear... she just hear her say "This seems worse than the counter guardian fight".

They start walking out and finally spot the pair, Archer and Rider talking... but something was off Rider have lost a arm, index start running towards him with tear on her eyes... not again not again as she fall close to Rider "I am sorry Iskander... I am a terrible nun, master and mediator".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sacchin remain silence as she got close to the other, talking with her link to Archer "Archer please fill me up on what happen here... how could we be found so easy and you not detect that servant, and do you think you can help him" she then get close to Index and lay at her side and hug her.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 15, 2010)

lambda said:


> "Right. Saber, you wait here." Rin said as she headed the room.



"So I shall, you should be safe with the Father." Saber replied, standing in place. It would not have mattered if he went, he could not fight here. His presence was ultimately meaningless, it seemed.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 16, 2010)

Inside the room, there was a single table, covered by a white sheet. Kotomine beckoned at it, and stood aside to let the two young women pass, one obviously less enthused about the situation than the other.

"If you'll please, lay down on there so I can examine your arm."

-----

As Index emerged from the building she'd taken shelter in, Iskander waved at her with his single remaining arm, then dropped the gesture as she ran to him with tears in her eyes.

"I am sorry Iskander... I am a terrible..."

Was all the nun managed to get out before Iskander introduced her to a weapon he had used with great effect against the one who had summoned him in the last Grail War. A single finger flicked out, hitting the nun square in the forehead.

"No apologizing," he chided the now prone Index as Archer's master raced over to her fallen friend. "The King of Heroes is a worthy foe, even for both myself and Archer. You did the smartest thing you could have done, and there's no need to apologize for it. Besides..." he flexed his left shoulder. "This will grow back soon enough. That said, I can't read _and_ fight with only one arm... So! Instead of apologizing, it's your solemn duty to be my scribe until I heal."


----------



## lambda (Jun 18, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "So I shall, you should be safe with the Father." Saber replied, standing in place. It would not have mattered if he went, he could not fight here. His presence was ultimately meaningless, it seemed.


 "Thanks. We won't take too long."



Watchman said:


> Inside the room, there was a single table, covered by a white sheet. Kotomine beckoned at it, and stood aside to let the two young women pass, one obviously less enthused about the situation than the other.
> 
> "If you'll please, lay down on there so I can examine your arm."



"There is no problem, Rin. Your friend is in good health." Kirei declared with that infuriating smirk. " That is, aside from the obvious."

Rin nodded, slightly relieved. "So you're going to take care of her arm now?" 

"Indeed, though I'm sure you both know there's nothing I can do that a hospital couldn't have accomplished. I'm no puppet maker after all. Had you brought her arm with you, I might have been able to graft it back, but..."

"Yeah well, that wasn't an option." Rin said as she remembered Assassin's fate. But still, this was her fault. Because she'd been too weak, too slow and had blown her chance relying on Emiya, she'd failed to destroy Berserker and Sakura had paid the price. 

It was her mistake. She should be the one paying for it. "If all you need is an arm, you can use mine."


----------



## Watchman (Jun 18, 2010)

Kotomine barely raised an eyebrow at Rin's statement.

"That will suffice, if you're willing to give it up." He refrained from stating the obvious - that there was a chance Sakura's body would reject the transplant, and further complicate her situation. "The operation should not take long at all."


----------



## lambda (Jun 18, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Sacchin remain silence as she got close to the other, talking with her link to Archer "Archer please fill me up on what happen here... how could we be found so easy and you not detect that servant, and do you think you can help him" she then get close to Index and lay at her side and hug her.


 Archer frowned, what was there to say? " I'm not omniscient and you should know my resources aren't unlimited, Satsuki. I can detect threats and enemies around myself, but there's no way for me to see coming an attack that took place so far away from me, and it's not like I set up sniper's nests all over the town. In such a situation, the best I could do was come and help." 



Watchman said:


> Kotomine barely raised an eyebrow at Rin's statement.
> 
> "That will suffice, if you're willing to give it up." He refrained from stating the obvious - that there was a chance Sakura's body would reject the transplant, and further complicate her situation. "The operation should not take long at all."


 Without a word, Rin nodded sat down. Her head throbbed in pain and her heart was beating like it wanted to leap out of her chest, but she kept her feature completely calm, like the prospect of losing a limb was nothing to her.

it would be alright, she thought, they were sisters, so dealing with the purely biological aspect of the operation should not be a problem for a healer as talented as Kirei. Sakura had not inherited the Tohsaka's crest, and Rin had carefully removed the Matou's crestworms  that normally infested her own arm, so there would be no foreign elements besides Rin's own magic circuits. It might pose problem if Sakura tried to use sorcery with this arm, but in day to day life, there would be no problem. That was what Rin fervently believed.

"So I guess you'll be putting us to sleep?"


----------



## Watchman (Jun 18, 2010)

Kotomine had already moved to a shelf in the room that held containers of various pills, and scooped up one, as well as filling up a cup with water from a tap. He handed both of these to Rin.

"Take two pills and wash them down with water, both of you. They serve as a natural anaesthetic. They'll make you drowsy, but you won't feel a thing." The effects would last longer than the time of the actual surgery, but unless Rin planned to head immediately into another fight, he supposed that she would be fine.

Once they had both done as he asked, and Rin had joined Sakura lying down on the table, Kotomine began his work.


----------



## lambda (Jun 18, 2010)

The world came quickly into focus as Rin awoke from her slumber. Rin sat up and her eyes settled on Sakura, still peacefully sleeping nearby. A great weight was lifted from her chest as she saw that she had two arms again.

"The operation was a success," Rin started as Kotomine made his presence known, sitting in a corner of the room, a book in his hand. "On you both."

Rin lifted her left arm into view and examined her new stump carefully. There was no marks, cuts or scar, Only smooth unblemished skin, as though her arm had always been in that state. Kirei had done his job amazingly well.

Another surprise was her state of mind. As stressed and worried as she'd been before the operation, Rin her felt nothing about the loss of her limb. Or maybe it wasn't so surprising, she had simply done what needed to be done to protect her sister, and for now at least, the price mattered little. Right now, Matou Rin was at peace with herself.


So, what next?

The simplest course of action would be to leave before Sakura awoke, but she quickly discarded the idea. Though she had no desire to answer all the questions Sakura no dout had for her, that would also mean she'd be leaving her alone to fall in the hand of either Kirei or Berskerker. So far, Sakura had only proved that she couldn't take care of herself, so that was not an option.

Unless...  

Rin got to her feet and turned toward Kirei. " Since my role here is over, I'll take my leave. That girl is targeted by Berserker, so I think she'd be better off if she stayed here. Offer her sanctuary, will you?"

Quickly passing by her Servant, Rin headed outside. "We're done here. Let's go."


_Assassin, you're here, aren't you? Keep an eye on her._


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2010)

The drowsy effects of the anesthetic wore off and Sakura had awoken from her sleep still slighty groggy.

"What happened?"she asked as she looked around. But the Matou girl was nowhere to be seen, and whats more was she seemed to have a new arm.

"What? I'm so confused." Sakura said aloud, only to turn around and be looking straight into the eyes of Kirei Kotomine.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 19, 2010)

Kotomine closed his book with a deliberate "snap".

"Matou Rin asked me to use her left arm to replace your missing one. So long as you do not put unnecessary stress on it for the next few days, it should work perfectly well - almost as if you had never lost an arm in the first place." Standing, he folded his arms behind his back and adopted his usual wry smile before continuing.

"So. What do you plan to do now?"

-----

Assassin was not thrilled to receive his Master's latest order. He did not know what attachment she had to this girl, but an Assassin was designed to kill, not protect.

Nevertheless, he would obey. He did not have to like it in order to do so. Thumbing the hilt of his cleaver, he remained a silent presence in the same room as Sakura and his former Master.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 19, 2010)

She was mad, her blood was boiling, this was stupid beyond the realms of measure she knew Archer was not capable of knowing all, but still his senses have not fail her so far, she have really consider he would always know when things get out of hand... now this other servant, they have no place left to stay for the time being, he fight two servants and got away with it. She wanted to yell... 

With notice the nun have move quite a lot and sounds like "Ouch, stop, that hurts, not there!!" when she face the source of it, she could see and feel the nun was not on her arms any longer but instead fircely on the head on Iskander bite him heavily, he have brushes and marks of bites all along his body while the nun barely make sense "taht fr worry ee, u doub incodete", silly she let lose a giggle this two really didn't worry about the war or die it seems.

"Archer, so what do you think about that servant, what a place to stay and the next thing to do, I hear that Iskander told you a bit about this servant, what else can you tells us and him and the servants you fought during the last war" Satsuki try to regain her composture as Iskander casually start to walk to the restaurant that materialize a bit ago.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2010)

Kotomine though for a moment, then said "On second though, keep your thoughts. I have something to attend to. You may leave now, unless you wish to surrender."

Without waiting for an answer, Kotomine turned and headed to the back of the church.

Hidden from view, a corpse laid on a bed. It was covered by the sheets. No visible wound was on the body.

"You are a lucky on. The world seems to have granted you a second life in exchange for eternal servitude. " Kotomine said to the corpse. 

"You are also lucky I had one of the dolls I had obtained from the dollmaker a few years back. You are even more lucky I decided to place your spirit into the doll." Kotomine went on.

Removing the sheets, the new body of Tohsaka Aventré revealed itself.

"You may leave whenever you want. I have other matters to attend to."


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2010)

Avy sat up and looked at Kotomine, he didn't even decide he wanted an answer, he just smiled.
"Lets just see how long eternal is."

He got off the table, and looked down at his body, it looked like his old one but no doubt magic was the source. He felt so much more powerful than he had first time around. He was different, but still the same.

"Now I wonder where Maxi has gotten to." Avy smirked.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 12, 2011)

*UNLIMITED NECRO WORKS*

A flash of brilliant light flashed into existence in the never ending multiverse. Endless possibilities and limitless futures swirled around as they merged and separated, constantly moving. A Saber would win the war, yet would be the first to fall in another universe. Gilgamesh, the King of Heroes, would live through the war and lead humanity through a path of glory. At the same time, Gilgamesh, the King of Heroes would fall under the combined might of Archer and Rider, cursing his foes to the very end.

In one such universe, the grail developed a fault and unleashed all its energy onto the city, wiping it off the map. In another fragment of the future, the Evils of the World consumed Gaia, turning it into an endless necropolis.

In this shard of the multiverse however, the events of the future continued to unfold.
===================================================

A shapeless mass moved through space, answering the calls of one of its kin. A war had begun on the body of its sibling, and it wanted the war to end. 

Calling them siblings and kin was a mistake. The mass had no concept of those words, therefore they cannot be called kin. It held no concept of anything a human mind could understand. Merely attempting to understand it would make a man's brain boil.

Slowly, the mass approached the blue planet, the planet third furthest away from the Sun.


----------



## Serp (Feb 14, 2011)

Sakura was blessed with a new arm, she was busy flexing it trying it out. It was the arm of Matou Rin, Sakura couldnt remember much but she knew Rin wasn't that friendly there was something in it for her. 

Sakura wanted to find Maxi, she knew in her heart Avy was dead but Maxi was to help her. She was walking from Kotomines church when she heard a noise.

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" She screamed.

She looked up at a boy not yet half a man, but his face was gaunt and familiar. His skim clamming as if not alive but he was brimming with Prana. 

"Fancy seeing you here, Sakura -chan."

She narrowed her eyes. "Avy? Your dead! You died!"

"Yes I did, but in this world death is never the end." 

Sakura looked as if she was about to cry. "Tohsaka blood runs strong. Let us find Berserker."

Sakura nodded, she was still in shcokl a new arm, a new brother a new everything. In his mind Avy was still wondering if Berserker still had his two command seals. 

Avy but his hand out to Sakua and she took it although a little scared, the winds of the Hurcan took hold of them and off they flew to follow the patriots way and find their nobleman.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 16, 2011)

Kotomine had left the man to his own business. He did not care what the man would do, for he had plans of his own. The man's revival was merely one small part of the grand scheme that had been planned for ten years. Nothing short of a miracle could halt his plan.

The fake priest descended the flight of stairs into the basement of the church. As he arrived at the bottom, he turned and headed for an altar.

Six servants were left. Caster had fallen and had filled the grail. The other six would need to be hunted down to fully fill the grail. Kotomine could feel the faint energy of the grail. Although it was barely forming, he could still feel what rested within.

Quickly, Kotomine ran through the list of options he had. There were many actions he could take to accelerate the war. One involved the dead vampire. Another involved a Caster.

Kotomine though for a moment. There was a way to put the second action into motion. He smiled to himself. It looks like the Tohsaka would be his pawns once again, for it was something they possessed that would help him. It was fitting. Their roles have reversed. Now they were his tools.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Feb 16, 2011)

lambda said:


> Quickly passing by her Servant, Rin headed outside. "We're done here. Let's go."



"You gave her your arm? I didn't think you were the type to disadvantage yourself like that." Saber was as critical as always, but he didn't bother to act surprised. From the moment Rin confessed to him that Sakura was her sister, Saber knew that she'd gladly sacrifice something as consequential as her arm. So, he was not surprised.

Saber hadn't truly felt disadvantaged by this though. To him, his master was little more than an annoying leash. It didn't matter if she was weaker or crippled, Saber never relied on her strengths to begin with.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 18, 2011)

The fake priest walked up the flight of stairs and headed towards the front of the church. The sooner he could complete his mission the better. There was no point in wasting time and simply observe. His tools would not remain ignorant forever.

As he opened the doors to the front of the church, an aircraft appeared beside him. A golden servant stepped down from the pilot seat and stood next to him. As the servant left the aircraft, it vanished, leaving no trace behind.

"Oh, you're finally starting your plan?" Gilgamesh asked as the aircraft vanished.

"Yes. Since the vampire is dead, we're using the second part of the plan. We're going to take the blueprints from the Tohsaka mansion." Kotomine responded as he began to walk.

Without another word, the two began walking towards the Tohsaka mansion.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 20, 2011)

Silently, Assassin followed the two Tohsakas. What a waste of his talents, to babysit one not even participating in the war. And more disturbingly, what a waste of his Mistress' talents, to sacrifice an arm for someone so inconsequential.

He bit his tongue. Though he wished so dearly to question this sudden turn of mercy from Matou Rin, he knew it would probably be futile. She had said this girl was her sister, and he had known in life that siblings held a loyalty to each other that neither he nor they nor anyone else could explain. A weakness, in his mind, but no doubt his Mistress would not take kindly to him saying as much, so he limited himself to:

_"As you command, Mistress."_

As he followed the Tohsakas, however, he thought to himself. His mistress' mercies should not dominate her life so. To hold back the purity of evil that she truly was was more than a crime, it was a heresy. If they persisted... He thumbed his cleaver's hilt. Then he would simply have to excise them, and damned be the consequences. After all, his mistress should know better than to send an Assassin to Protect.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVyVbLX8qnA[/YOUTUBE]

Desire....

In the final years of his life he had one such desire that he knew could never be fulfilled, all the way up to the day came that he had finally brought his people to the banks of the River Jordon. It had been a long forty years, but his journey had come to and end.

He near the banks of the river that day when Yahweh appeared before him. As always, Yahweh defied all reasonable descriptions. He was luminescent so bright that his features were difficult to make out. Although he was humanoid in shape it was the brightness of his appearance, even in mid day, would cause most to avert their eyes. But, Moses had become accustomed to God's appearance over the years. 

In the whole of human history, he alone would be the only one to lay eyes on the Lord God directly. Even now, with others near him, only he could lay eyes on the face of God. Around him time seemed to have stopped completely. Only he could move and act freely. Everyone one else was still, as if frozen.

Yahweh spoke to him, "Climb this mountain of the Abarim range, and look at the country which I have given the Israelites. After you have seen it, you will be gathered to your people as your brother Aaron was, for you both rebelled in the Desert of Zin."

Moses knew this moment would come for some years now. It would be both the end of his journey, and the moment of his death. He would see the culmination of everything he worked hard for and then he with his life's work complete he would die. He felt both a sense of pride in his accomplishments, but also dread in knowing this death was close at hand.

Knowing that once he left he would never have a chance to be among  his people again, he asked of Yahweh, "May it please Yahweh to appoint a leader for this community, so that Yahweh's people will not be a like a sheep without a shepherd."

God spoke, "Take Joshua son of Nun, a man of spirit, and lay your hands on him. Invest him with some of your authority so that the entire Israelite community will obey him."

Moses' emotions overcame him at that moment, "My lord Yahweh," he pleaded, "'May I not go across and see this fine country on the other side of the Jordan -- that fine upland country and the Lebanon?"

"Enough!" said Yehwah, "Do not mention the subject again. Climb to the top of mount Pisgah. Look well, for across this Jordan you shall not go."

God vanished as suddenly as he arrived, and when he did life returned to the world. Yahweh had just given him his last orders. His final duty his people was the follow those orders.

Moses went to Joshua and took him before the Eleazar, the man who was now the highest priest in all of Isreal. Before Eleazar he laid his hands on Joshua and gave him his orders privately, an conversation only the three of them would share. Joshua seemed a bit shaken. Joshua was twenty years old when the Isrealites left Egypt, now at the age of sixty he has been informed that Yahweh has chosen him to become their leader.

He addressed the Isrealites, who by now had gathered upon his location. For they did not understand yet what was happening. Realizing that these would be the final words that he would leave them with, he stilled his spirit and spoke sternly, for though he knew he had lead them to the promised land, he had also led them to war.

"Today... I am one hundred and twenty years old, and can no longer act as leader. 

Yahweh has told me, "You shall not cross this Jordan."

Yahweh himself will lead you across. He himself will destroy and dispossess these nations. Joshua too will lead you across."

Moses turned to Eleazar and handed him the book of the law and commanded him, "Take this book of law and put it aside the ark, that it may be a witness against you. For if you are rebellious now, imagine how rebellious you will be after my death!"

Moses left the Israelites quietly afterwards, without fan-fair or ceremony. He merely walked out of their lives. Had he not born witness to his final moments the night of his death and added it to the end of his book he left with Eleazar, no man would ever know his fate.

As he approached the foot of the mountain, Yehwah appeared before him. Yehway said, "And now the time is near when you must die. The people will soon prostitute themselves to foreign gods. My anger shall blaze against them, and I will desert them. A host of diasters and misfortunes will overtake them to devour them. Yes, indeed, I shall hide my face because of all the evil which they will have done by turning to other gods."

It all seemed so cruel. He had lead his people free from bondage in Egypt, spent fourty years wandering the wilderness and fighting wars and facing hardships. Joshua at age sixty was now the oldest living Isrealite, as all others his age and older and died while wandering the wilderness due to their unwillingness to enter the promised land the first time they reached it. Yet even after all of that, the Isrealites would turn away from God, and likewise he would turn away from them. For all of trials he had gone threw, the Israelites would never long know peace. 

Yahweh commanded, "Climb this mountain, Mount Nebo, and view the Canaan which I am giving to the Israelites. Die on the mountain you have climbed, and be gathered to your people."

Moses spoke not another word as they climbed the mountain. Over the years his body had been maintained well by Yahweh's blessing, but as he climbed the mountain he felt his strength slowly fading from him. After several hours he reached the summit.

When he did his vision became flooded with the lands bellow. The lands that he was forbidden by God to ever enter.

Yahweh said, "This is the country I promised on oath to give to Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob. I have allowed you to see it, but you will not cross into it."

In the corner of his eye he looked down and watched as the Carvans of thousands crossed the River Jordan, knowing surely that Joshua was at the lead. He looked out again over at the promised land and allowed the land to fill his vision as he stood atop the mountain. He drew in his breath. He slowly exhaled. As the breath left his body he continued to stare out into the land he could never reach. His vision slowly faded until he could see nothing at all.

There Moses, Servant of Yehwah, died, just as Yehwah had decreed.

Yehwah buried Moses in the valley of the mountain. No man has ever found his grave.


----------

